# Amplificador bridge/simple con TDA2030/2040/2050/LM1875 + PCBs



## mnicolau

*EDIT 21/03/2012:* Versiones 3.0 de ambos circuitos. Modificado el layout para mejorar prestaciones y disminuir oscilaciones indebidas.

Datos Adicionales:


----------



## leop4

gracias nico la verdad que esta ves te pasaste pero cuando compre el acido nitrico que ya se me acabo haré el pre y te cuento como me fue .gracias.


----------



## MISOFT

Hola tengo un problema con los tda, primero use un 2040 como lo marca el data sheet excepto por que cambie los capacitores de 220 por unos de 2200con una fuente que me da +-22v y funciono muy bien luego hice la placa en puente que puso mnicolau haora si con los capacitores de 220 con la misma fuente y con los tda 2040 y  no funcina,no se si hice algo mal, tomando en cuenta que los tda2040 segun su data sheet dicen +-20vmax pero funciono primero y el segundo caso no. digame si cambiando los tda por unos 2050 funcianara


----------



## mnicolau

Hola misoft, yo he probado este circuito con 2 tda2040 en puente y doy fe q funciona muy bien alimentado con +-16[V], esa tensión q dá tu fuente me parece excesiva para el 2040, sería lo recomendable q uses tda2050. 
Armaste bien la placa, te fijaste en los 2 puentes q hay?

Saludos


----------



## MISOFT

Si ya arregle el problema, jajaja, use 2 tda 2050 suena muy bien, solo qiero agregarle un control de volumen y ventilador pero el que tengo trabaja a 12v , no estoy seguro pero creo que si tomo el positivo y la tierra de mi fuente me dara apxrox. 11v  esto es correcto  

 salu2....


----------



## mnicolau

MISOFT dijo:
			
		

> Si ya arregle el problema, jajaja, use 2 tda 2050 suena muy bien, solo qiero agregarle un control de volumen y ventilador pero el que tengo trabaja a 12v , no estoy seguro pero creo que si tomo el positivo y la tierra de mi fuente me dara apxrox. 11v  esto es correcto
> 
> salu2....



No, si tomas entre positivo y tierra vas a tener los 22V, deberías poner ahí un regulador LM7812 q te va a dar los 12V de tu ventilador.
Con respecto al volumen, no armaste el pre? 
Si no lo armaste y querés agregarle uno al amplificador, agarrá un potenciómetro de 10K (logarítmico si conseguís) y conectá:
Pin1 a la señal de audio
Pin2 al "In" del circuito
Pin3 a masa

Saludos


----------



## MISOFT

no arme el pre talvez lo arme despues ..
el pin 1 lo conecto a la señal de entrada ,el 3 a masa y el 2 no te entiendo que quieres decir con in


----------



## mnicolau

MISOFT dijo:
			
		

> no arme el pre talvez lo arme despues ..
> el pin 1 lo conecto a la señal de entrada ,el 3 a masa y el 2 no te entiendo que quieres decir con in



Puse "In" porq así lo señalé en la imagen de los componentes de la placa, sería la entrada de audio..

Saludos


----------



## joako666

Bueno yo arme el amplificador 2040 pero le puse dos untegrados 2050 al pcb que subio mnicolau.
El resto de componentes estan igual que el plano del datasheet del 2040.
Cuando lo conecte se calento el integrado de la derecha y luego de sonar por un minuto estallo, revise todos los componentes, las pistas, y la posicion de los voltages. Cambie el integrado y estallo de inmediato. me pregunto si sera por usar los mismos componentes del 2040 aunque la unica pieza diferente es la red de soel que lleva resistencia de 2.2 homios.
Les ruego me ayuden ya que sale muy caro seguir estallando integrados.

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola joako, q raro lo q te pasó, les pusiste un buen disipador a cada uno no? Hacía algún ruido raro el parlante? 
Yo lo armé sin problemas con los mismos componentes q el 2040.
Con q tensión lo alimentaste?

Probá cambiar las resistencias de 4.7 por las de 2.2 haber si tenés ahí la diferencia, pero no creo q sea eso...

Saludos


----------



## joako666

Bueno mnicolau. Gracias por responder.
Subo unas fotos del amp para que observes el ensamble pero creo que esta bien al igual que el disipador que es de un pentium II.


Creo que puede ser la tension ya que primero arme un 2050 sencillo con una tension de 27+/-27 en DC, el transformador tenia casi 19v en cada lado, y funsiono a la perfeccion. 
Al armar el modelo puente (bridge), coloque el mismo transformador. Nose si sea esto ya que tengo entendido que en modo bridge necesita menos tensión.
voy a cambiar las resistencias a ver que pasa.
Gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola joako, te tenés q haber pasado con la tensión de alimentación, la máxima según la hoja de datos es +-25[V] para el modo simple, yo trataría de no pasarlo de +-22[V] en modo puente...

Usas 4 u 8Ohm? Anduvo el amplificador antes q explote el tda?

La placa está impecable... bien prolijo todo.

Saludos


----------



## leop4

no sera que hay que aislar los dos tdas con mica y el tornillito de plastico jeje.


----------



## joako666

Hola mnicolau. Los tda si estan aislados con micas, no se ve bien en la foto. Uso parlante de 8H
El amplificador sono por un minuto aproximadamente la primera vez, la segunda si estallo el integrado inmediatamente lo conecte. Voy a probar con una tension mas baja.
saludos.


----------



## leop4

entonces esta mal cambia los dos integrados y que toquen masa entre si aver que pasa ese integrado yo lo compre y no esta mas de 4.80 $.jeje


----------



## zopilote

Podrias preguntar por la serie LM1875 que te soporta la tension de tu transformador, te dara cinco watt menos, pero te ahorras en otro transformador. Tu decides, por que yo uso esos ICs con un transformador de 20Vac-0-20Vac.


----------



## joako666

Si. Conosco el lm1875 pero aqui en mi ciudad se consiguen genericos y son remalos el original es muy escaso. Por eso me incline por el tda2050.
Manana compro los integrados nuevos y los voy a provar con un transformador que tengo de 12x12 AC, que esta un poco bajito pero salgo de dudas.
Apenas aga la prueva me comunico.
saludos.


----------



## kusanagy100

bueno mnicolau resulta q me dispuse a armat tu ample en la version puente con tda 2055 y le hices los pre. hasta ahi todo perfecto, para probar utilice una vieja fuente de PC AT y hacia andar al amplificador con +-12V, el amplificador funcionaba bien pero como la fuente es conmutada tenia una leve ruidito en el parlante probeniente del cooler q esta posee , pero en fin ese no es el tema por el cual escribo

resulta q me dispuse a armar la fuente ya q tenia una transformador con punto medio q rectificandolo obtenia +-25V entonces lo q hice fue despues ddel puente rectificador ponerle 2 capacitores de 4700uF x 35V por rama y despues de ese fltrado le puse 3 reguladores lm317 para la rama positiva y 3 lm 337 para la rama negativa y despu le agregue 2 capacitores de 100 nanos.

bueno resulta q coneto y me sale un ruido de fuente en el parlante terrible , cosa q antes con al fuente de pc nada q ver ensuciaba pero no hacia el terrible ruido q hace esta fuente lineal ,
el tema es q para mi esta bien filtrada y ya no se q puede llegar a ser


----------



## mnicolau

Hola kusanagy100, el problema está casi seguro en los reguladores q utilizaste. Según leí, nunca usar reguladores de tensión en amplificador. Para regularla podés usar zeners de 20[V] (o el más próximo q haya) con transistores para bancarse la corriente. Te dejo un esquema para q veas, y el archivo livewire por si lo tenés para simularlo.
En el archivo tiene puesto un zener de 9.1[V] porq es el máximo q tiene el livewire.

PD: las resistencias de 2.2k son de 1[W]

Saludos


----------



## kusanagy100

jej yo me puse desesperadamente a buscar tambien y vi q usar reguladores como los q use yo para estabilizar es el peor error en fuentes de audio   , gracias por el circuito q me pasaste , pero regula solo en +-9V yo necesito +-22 q hago le cambio los zener por uno de 22V y listo lo demas lo dejo igual?


----------



## mnicolau

kusanagy100 dijo:
			
		

> jej yo me puse desesperadamente a buscar tambien y vi q usar reguladores como los q use yo para estabilizar es el peor error en fuentes de audio   , gracias por el circuito q me pasaste , pero regula solo en +-9V yo necesito +-22 q hago le cambio los zener por uno de 22V y listo lo demas lo dejo igual?



Claro, cambiás el zener y dejás lo demás igual, lo único q podrías llegar a variar es la resistencia, aunq no creo te sea necesario...  
Le puse zeners de 9[V] en el livewire porq es el mayor q tiene...

Saludos


----------



## kusanagy100

q fusible le pongo en al entrada del primario del transformador si estoy alimentando con +-20V dos amplificador tda2050 en puente ( serian 4 tda2050 )


----------



## kusanagy100

la fuente con los tip 41 y 42 ya la hice anda bien pero el ruido sigue ahi    me molesta bastante porque no le puedo encontrar el problema   . taba pensando en ponerle un anillo de ferrita esos de las fuentes de pc con unas 16 vueltas de alambre de un milimetro de seccion para eliminar los ruido digo


----------



## mnicolau

Hola kusangy, cuánta capacidad de filtrado estás usando? El circuito ya posee 2200[uF] por rama, probá agregando más capacidad. Estás usando el pre? probá de mandar la carcaza de los potenciómetros a masa.
Lo q escuchás es como un zumbido? o "ruido"?

Saludos


----------



## kusanagy100

DEFINITIVAMENTE ES UN ZUMBIDO FUERTICIMO


te explico nico  el tema es asi todavia no tengo ningun gabinete asiqeu todo as pruevas las ago al aire sobre un carton o madera.

por rama dejame q me fije . .. tengo 4700+4700+2200 micro faradios osea 11600micros por rama mas el agregado de los de 100 nanos y los de 1 micro y esas yervas osea me tome el trabajito y el cuidado de hacerme "la mejor fuente" pero la re***** no quiere andar bien

me estoy frustrando    jejej posta q cosas asi te desaniman 

la prueva q yo hago es desconecto el pre y desconecto la entrada de audio y solamente le conecto al fuente y hace el tipico ruido rrrrrrrrrr ese de RED pero bien bien fuertecosa q para poder soportarlo tuve q invertir el parlante en el piso porque sino es insoportable el ruido

te comento q tu circuito va clavado en 22V jeej uan maravilla pero mi fuente sigue andando mal 

con la fuente de pc  andaba re bien el amplificador pero eran solo +-12V i el ruidito tipico de las fuentes de pc ese iiiiiiiii pero finito chikito nada q ver con esto q parece uan ametralladora

saludos seguire posteando epero respuestas para probar


----------



## mnicolau

Bueno, filtrado no te falta, podrías probar de cambiar las 2 resistencias de de 4,7 por resistencias de 2.2 y los capacitores de 100[nF] q tiene cada una en serie, cambiarlos por 470[nF], sería bueno q coloques una foto de ambos lados de la placa, a lo mejor podemos ver algo raro y aconsejarte. También, ya q estas usando las placas sueltas sin montarlas, tendrías q mandar las carcazas de los potes a masa (enrollales un cable en la rosca y a masa). Otro problema q tuve de zumbido una vez era culpa de los cables de alimentación, eran del tipo cocodrilo y no hacían una correcta conexión, eso me metía ruido. Andá probando y comentando haber si podemos solucionar el problema...

Saludos


----------



## kusanagy100

todabia no las cambie pero esa resistencia con el capacitor en serie no es una red de SNABEL q es para mantener bien al TDA en altas frecuencias? o solo sivre como filtro para los transitorios de salida ?

porque en la etapa puente vos el cambiaste los valores si en el manual oficial del TDA2050  viene con 2.2  oh y un c de 470nanos faradios ?

eso supuestamente daria una oscilacion q seria lo q me esta pasando, pero igual no me lo explico si con la fuente conmutada no e daba ese problema con la lineal si, y  encima con 11.600 micros de filtrado q tendria q estar mas q plana la continua de salida  :evil: 

el cableado no es seguro


----------



## mnicolau

Los componentes q usé son los del 2030 y 2040, y como probé con el 2050 y no tuve problemas, dejé esos componentes para usar el mismo pcb y evitar confuciones... probá si el cambio te soluciona el problema y lo comento en el 1º post.

Saludos


----------



## kusanagy100

bueno mnicolau como buena noticia no vas a tener q ponwer nada en el primer post porque le cambie las resistencias y los capacitores como me dijiste vos ( como dice en el manual) y sigue igual    . para mi es filtrado de fuente es el tipo bajo de 50 60 hz q se me cuela en el amplificador , alguna idea? el trfo lo tengo bien cerquita de 4las placas despues voy a provar alejartlo a ver q pasa pero no creo q sea eso va nose


----------



## leop4

mariano acabo de terminar el amplificador la verdad que suena espectacular lo prove con un 6x9 viejito que tenia hay tirado y me lo desencono todo jaja apesar de que estaba pegado con cinta de papel jajaja pero se escucha un pequeño ruidito cuando esta la musica baja con el mp3 al 23% osea cuando subis el volumen de 1 a 31 jeje pero como soy yo que escucho a todo lo que da no tengo problema ahora me pregunto servira algun reductor de ruido dinamico como le digo yo servira esto sino va no importa pero en todos los amplificadores hay un truco, con un capacitor de 1nf o 100nf masa con no se que pines o que capacitor y el ruido se reducira . gracias de todos modos mañana hare el pre con 741 me sirve el UA741? es lo mismo porque me dieron ese jeje gracias.


----------



## kusanagy100

puede ser q los capacitores al momento de soldarlos se allan estropeado por al temperatura del soldador? sinceramente ya no se q puede ser,

puede pasar q un capacitor electrolitico se estropee por un soldador de 60W? porqeu estuve mucho tiempo soltandole las patas a las anchas pistas de la plaquta de la fuente


----------



## leop4

mmmmmmmm no creo pusiste todo a masa sin aislar los IC cambiale los cap y dale puntaditas con el soldador como hice yo  y eso que yo tengo un vesubio de 100W jeje y no paso nada.


----------



## leop4

bueno aca les dejo las fotos del amplificador y algunos videitos jaja, anda bastante bastante bien 

YouTube - amplificador 25W 1 

YouTube - amplificador 25W 2

YouTube - amplificador 25W 3


----------



## joako666

Por fin me funciono el tda2040 en puente.
Primero quite las micas para que los dos integrados quedaran con un menosvcc unico.
Segundo le baje la tensión utilizando un transformador de 12x12V, me quedo de +18x-18v en continua
tercero cambie el integrado que no se estallo y puse dos tda 2040 nuevos.

Funciono muy bien aunque me parece que suena igual de duro que el 2040 sencillo
entonces no se para que el puente si al bajar la tensión se pierde lo ganado.

Alguien me puede decir cuato ha sido lo maximo con lo que lo alimenta en puente?

gracias.


----------



## leop4

hola joako666 yo le puse tda2050 en puente y una fuente de 15+15 que rectificado son 23+23 4A justito para alimentar dos plaquetas te puedo decir que suena mucho mejor que el 2030 2040 y 2050 simple lo que pasa que no lo conectaste con el pre tl072 ni tampoco un buen parlante de 12 pulg no sabes como lo mueve y como suena jeje abajo les dejo una foto de como quedo previo en una talba de madera jeje. y tambien ayer probando con un capacitor en diferentes puntos encontre como sacarle un poco de ruido colocan un capacitor de 22nf 0 220nf de poliester en paralelo con la resistencia de 680 ohms y listo jeje siempre me las arreglo, hay abajo les marque con el punto verde donde va el capacitor yo lo puse arriva de la resistencia por comodidad pero pueden hacer dos aujeros mas y colocar bien el capacitor jejeje.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola leo, si te funciona lo del capacitor, colocale uno en paralelo con la resistencia de 680 del otro TDA también, fijate q está a la izquierda de todo esa resistencia, lo voy a probar si lo vuelvo a armar. Ah y acordate de mandar a masa las carcazas de los potes si es q no vas a montar todo en un gabinete metálico.
Joako, como dice leo, armaste el pre? La potencia en puente es mayor y la distorsión comienza a mayor potencia, deberías notar diferencias... q parlante estas usando?

Saludos


----------



## kusanagy100

muy bueno lo de agregarle el cap para disminuir el ruido leo, yo por mi parte sigo con el mismo problema de siempre y lo q voy a hacer es desarmar al fuente de mi amplificador y hacerme uan fuente con mutada por tema de espacio y rendimiento como la q hizo luciperro, y aparte de 250W me sobra para q los dos amplificadores trabajen super trankilos en 4 OHM

cuanta corriente consumen los TDA2050 en puente sobre 4ohm?

saludos stuart


----------



## leop4

otra cosa mariano el transformador que tengo de 4A me sirve para alimentar dos placas y cual es el positivo del parlante? y el nagativo? porque no lo veo en la grafica que hiciste gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

kusanagy100 dijo:
			
		

> muy bueno lo de agregarle el cap para disminuir el ruido leo, yo por mi parte sigo con el mismo problema de siempre y lo q voy a hacer es desarmar al fuente de mi amplificador y hacerme uan fuente con mutada por tema de espacio y rendimiento como la q hizo luciperro, y aparte de 250W me sobra para q los dos amplificadores trabajen super trankilos en 4 OHM
> 
> cuanta corriente consumen los TDA2050 en puente sobre 4ohm?
> 
> saludos stuart



Hola kusanagy, cual fuente vas a hacer? No sabría decirte cuánto consumen y no tengo uno armado como para medirlo. 
Leo, medí vos el consumo si podés ya q lo tenés armado... y ahí de paso vas a saber si el transformador es suficiente. Con respecto al positivo y negativo, acordate q la señal es alterna, asi q es indistinto. Lo q tenés q tener en cuenta es q si armás 2 canales, usar el mismo criterio de seleccion del "positivo" y "negativo" en ambos canales.

Saludos


----------



## kusanagy100

una conmutada con configuracion fordward q es esta: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-110-220vac-14683/

el unico incomveniente es q luciperro no puso el pcb y yo lo intente hacer en el livewire pero no me sale y la quiero terminar cuanto antes asi la hago, si alguien tiene esta fuente ya echa seria tan amable de pasar el pcb o de cualkier otra fuente conmutada q me sirva para alimentar estos amplificadores dese ya muchas gracias

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Ahh te preguntaba porq yo también andaba buscando una de ese tipo, y hacer el pcb de la de luciperro es demasiado para mi todavía jajaj.
Sigo buscando, si encuentro algo te aviso..

Saludos


----------



## kusanagy100

cucha nico halblemos sinceramente la fuente de luci es justo loq necesitamos es un caño la he visto en un video tirando una potencia y en un monton de fotos y da mas de 250W

mira yo hice el esquema en el livewire y me puse a pasarlo al pcwizard
mira te lo adjunto aca al esquema y a la pcb asi vemos si lo sacamos para adelante

un saludo


----------



## mnicolau

kusanagy100 dijo:
			
		

> cucha nico halblemos sinceramente la fuente de luci es justo loq necesitamos es un caño la he visto en un video tirando una potencia y en un monton de fotos y da mas de 250W
> 
> mira yo hice el esquema en el livewire y me puse a pasarlo al pcwizard
> mira te lo adjunto aca al esquema y a la pcb asi vemos si lo sacamos para adelante
> 
> un saludo



Si si, me parece muy buena, sólo q no está el pcb y lo estaba esperando (viendo el trabajo q hizo con la otra fuente switching, hace pcbs muy buenos luciperro). 
El q me pasaste habría q retocarlo para hacerlo más chico, hacer mas anchas las pistas principales, tener en cuenta el tamaño de los inductores, tamaño de muchos componentes, etc... ahora estoy con un proyecto, pero cuando termine me pongo con esa fuente...

Saludos


----------



## kusanagy100

ahora em pongo a retocarlo de cuanto y cuales tiene q ser las pistas mas anchas las de salida nocierto y ahora voy a poner vien los capacitores, ya lo estuve compactando un poco

aca te adjunto con las pistas de salida mas grandes y la verdaderas dimensiones de los capacitres q son de 3 fuentes ATX


----------



## joako666

Hola.
La verdad no lo habia probado con pre, solo habia puesto un potenciometro, pero ya lo probe con el pre que sale en la pagina de rockolas, ahi esta el link

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/pre_tonos.php

use parlate de 10 pulgadas y suena bastante bien, sin enbargo cuando pueda comprare un transformador de 15x15 para que me de un poco mas de potencia

saludos.


----------



## leop4

ese pcb como lo hiciste? joako666 porque esta invertido tenes el calco a mano gracias.


----------



## joako666

Abri el archivo pdf que trae 4 impresos con el photoshop, seleccione 1 pcb, le di (crop), luego le di
flip orizontal y listo. 
Aqui va el pcb retocado y al derecho.

saludos


----------



## luisloco

hola como estan estoy bastante interasado con el amplificador me gustaria saber si ese amplificador es estereo o mono soy principianten en esto me gustaria mucho su ayuda gracias


----------



## kusanagy100

hola luisloco , el amplificador es mono (1 sola plaqueta) si lo queres estereo vas a tener q hacer 2 plaquetas con sus dos preamplificador y una fuente q se banque el consumo de ambos amplificadores .

un saludo STUART


----------



## luisloco

gracias por ayuda kusanagy100 q me dio, este otra pregunta q tengo es q dice q el tda2050 es de 40 w entonces como usa dos tda eso suma 80 w los dos porq es mono pero si uso dos placa entonces seria 4 tda entonces en la suma de los 4 me daria 160 w verdad eso o me estoy equivocando me gustaria q me dieran una respuesta de eso digamos q si son 160 w podre mover un parlante de 12 con un buen sonido eso creo o estoy equivocado, otra pregunta quisiera saber un amplificador para mover unos parlante de 15 me serviria mucho usu ayuda


----------



## leop4

no no no 40 ni hay, en puente ese integrado tira aprox 30 35W RMS posta y te tira asta uno de 15 porque yo lo prove con varios parlantes y los tira a todos asi que tendrias 35+35 70W o 60W RMS asi que fijate bien las potencias. no confies en lo que dicen los datashets.


----------



## kusanagy100

hola de nuevo luisloco, mira el tema no es tan asi , al principio de este post mnicolau explico bien en un tablita q el TDA2050 en puente ( osea 2 TDAs por placa q eso es un amplificador) da un poco mas de 40W en 8 ohm y YO creo q en 4ohm podria dar mas o menos 65W eso por un lado

y despues vos hablas de al suma de lso 4, bueno resulta q no podes sumar los 4 (por lo q yo tengo entendido )porqeu ya estan en puente 2, no se puede puentear mas solo vas a sumar 2 tdas y listo, como conclusion solo vas a poder usar un amplificador por parlante

otra cosa nunca el valor en el amplificador puente es EXACTAMENTE el doble siempre hay perdidas y en la practica es un poco menor jeje  nada es perfecto 

con respecto a tu tercer pregunta tendrias q ver de q impedanziaq es tu woofer de 15 pulgadas y dwe cuanta potencia y con esos dos datos aca en el foro en la parte de audio de gran señal hay un monton de circuitos q se vana  acomodar a tus exigencias

un saludo STUART


----------



## luisloco

gracias kusanagy100 por las respues q me has dado me han servido mucho ya entendi lo del puente entonces por lo q dijiste, digamos q cada placa tiene una salida de 60 w por la conclucion q me dio verdad ya lo tengo claro listo y gracias por ayudas q me dio, cuando necesite otra ayuda contare contigo muchas gracias por su respuestas se cuida hablamos en otra ocacion


----------



## luisloco

hola como estan yo se q esto no ba aca o nose pero necesito una ayuda tengo 4 transistores 
2 (transistores a1490) y 2 (transistores c3854 me gustaria saber q diagrama de amplificador me sirve para poder usar estos transistores y me gustaria tambien saber cuanto es el w de cada transistor se los agradeceria mucho su ayuda


----------



## Andres Cuenca

luisloco dijo:
			
		

> hola como estan yo se q esto no ba aca o nose pero necesito una ayuda tengo 4 transistores
> 2 (transistores a1490) y 2 (transistores c3854 me gustaria saber q diagrama de amplificador me sirve para poder usar estos transistores y me gustaria tambien saber cuanto es el w de cada transistor se los agradeceria mucho su ayuda



luisloco, estas haciendo preguntas fuera de tema, recuerda que estas en un foro no en un chat. Usa el buscador.

Saludos.


----------



## fedemolinero

A mi no me funciona, hice todo como mostraba el diagrama pero lo alimento y creeria q en el preamplificador hay algo q no va, o me falto quizas....


----------



## mnicolau

fedemolinero dijo:
			
		

> A mi no me funciona, hice todo como mostraba el diagrama pero lo alimento y creeria q en el preamplificador hay algo q no va, o me falto quizas....



Hola fede, subí fotos de los circuitos y vemos q puede pasar.. q problema tenés? no enciende directamente? están bastante probados ya y te deberían funcionar...

PD: bienvenido al foro

Saludos


----------



## fedemolinero

Disculpen que no haya subido fotos o no haya dejado detalles es la primera vez que me suscribo a un foro, espero poder aprender mucho de ustedes, que seguramente tienen mucha mas idea que yo.

Mira no se si podra ser porque el pre lo estoy alimentando con una fuente de alimentacion AT de PC (exclusiva para el circuito), la cual le saque el ventilador para quitarle ese molesto ruido. Tiene por el lado de los -12 (cable azul fuente alimentacion) y +12 (cable amarillo generalmente je) y obviamente la masa, pero probe de todo conectar la entrada del jack positiva al in y a la masa el parlante a la masa (resumiendo de todas maneras y ni siquiera escuche ni un zumbido, como amplificador tengo un TDA2003 que arme y si lo pruebo solo funciona, pero con el pre no pasa nada..


Proximamente subire las fotos..


----------



## joe73

hola yo lo estoy armando al amplificador con 2 tda 2040, pero tengo una fuente que me entrega 35v aprox. me gustaria que me pudieran dar consejos sobre que regulador necesitaria, y si podria alimentar el pre y el amplificador con la misma fuente y diferentes reguladores


Nota.: la fuente no esta partida, no tiene neutro.


----------



## kusanagy100

lo unico q se me okurre joe73 es q te fijes aa en el foro como hacerle una masa virtual a tu fuente asi la "mutarias" a fuente partida jeejej


----------



## leop4

eso es casi imposible la masa no es virtual son dos transformadores en uno solo es como si unieras dos baterias de 9v tenes 9+9 de don juntaste las baterias o sea en serie del medio sacas el neutro y tenes positivo N negativo estos amplificadores funcionan con dos transformadores como los preamplificador.


----------



## joe73

Hola sigo teniendo problemas con mi fuente. me servirian un lm 7815 - 7915 como regulador de los 35 v estoy consultando en esta parte del foro tambien https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/esquema-fuente-tda-2050-a-15837/


----------



## tjdor

Un lm7815 te da +15V, y un lm7915 -15V, depende de donde cojas la masa podrias tener hasta +30V a 1A con esos reguladores


----------



## kusanagy100

me parece q los reguladores trabajarian muy justos, yo optaria por regolarlo con algun transistor de potencia polarizado en la base po un diodo zener, unas paginas atras mnicolau posteo el circuito

saludos


----------



## dandany

la forma mas gaucha de obtener masa es conectarlo a la red de la casa si dispone de puesta a tierra 3 pata del enchufe de  pata plana la de abajo  yo hice eso y funco pero si no tiens los medios nesesarios y es soolo para probar asta encontrarte algo permantente agarra una barra de cobre y enterrala en el jardin 50 cm masomenos guarda con tu vieja .Por el agujero que dejas y la masa del amplificador conectala a la barilla y de esa forma podes probar tu amplificador ejejjeje eso es la intriga de probar si anda ajajajaja chau funciona ee!humedesela a la barra y al pasto o a la tierra y si tenes las astillas que deja el hierro cuando cortas metelas adentro del agujero entonces tiene menos resistencia y anda mejor proba no te asustees jejee


----------



## dandany

estaba pensando tambien podes poner 2 transformadores de dicroica(no electronicos) conectando las dos masas y asi obtienes  ya que son muy baratos y asi obtener los -12 +12 y 0v comentaron en un foro que hicieron eso y le anduo para mi es chamuchamu pero hay que probar che


----------



## joe73

ya arme el amplificador con 2 tda 2040 en puente tambien hice el pre, pero no me funciono!, tengo una fente que con el puente rectificador entrega +16 -16 y neutro, probe con aislar los IC con las micas y nada.. luego se los saque pero sigue igual, probe el amplificador solo y tambien no da respuesta. en las salidas de parlante me marca voltaje de 5, midiendolas con el neutro me dan voltajes negativos. revise las placas y estan bien. alguien me puede dar una ayuda! incuso probe en poner el chasis o disipador a neutro y las mediciones me daban bien 0.1 en la salida pero se calentaban los cables de +16 creo que se pone en corto. Nose que he hecho mal


----------



## mnicolau

joe73 dijo:
			
		

> ya arme el amplificador con 2 tda 2040 en puente tambien hice el pre, pero no me funciono!, tengo una fente que con el puente rectificador entrega +16 -16 y neutro, probe con aislar los IC con las micas y nada.. luego se los saque pero sigue igual, probe el amplificador solo y tambien no da respuesta. en las salidas de parlante me marca voltaje de 5, midiendolas con el neutro me dan voltajes negativos. revise las placas y estan bien. alguien me puede dar una ayuda! incuso probe en poner el chasis o disipador a neutro y las mediciones me daban bien 0.1 en la salida pero se calentaban los cables de +16 creo que se pone en corto. Nose que he hecho mal



Hola joe73, primero q nada te pediría una foto q se vea bien de ambos lados de la placa así vemos entre todos si tenés algún problema. El amplificador funciona bien, está 100% probado, asi q algo mal tiene q haber.
Colocaste los 2 puentes? Medí continuidad para asegurarte q nada q no deba, se esté tocando.
Una vez q funcione bien el amplificador, probás el pre.

Saludos


----------



## joe73

ya encontre la falla, era uno de los filtros 220 microfaradios tenia una pata cortada internamente, funciona muy bien! gracias x todo.


----------



## ezequiel_25

hola, estoy armando el amplificador con los tda2050 y quiesiera saber de cuantos amperes tiene que ser la fuente.

    Gracias


----------



## leop4

yo hice ese amplificador y la verdad que quede muy impresionado jajaja suena muy bien hasta con una fuente de pc anda barbaro y tira parlantes de hasta 15" 500W jej 

hola ezequiel_25

creo que con una fuente de 4A es suficiente para dos placas.


----------



## mnicolau

joe73 dijo:
			
		

> ya encontre la falla, era uno de los filtros 220 microfaradios tenia una pata cortada internamente, funciona muy bien! gracias x todo.



Me alegro te haya funcionado.
Respecto a la fuente, con un transformador 16+16 de 4[A] creería q podés alimentar 2 placas. Es una suposición, no medí el consumo con el 2050...

Saludos


----------



## joe73

Ya lo arme, alimento las 2 placas con la misma fuente de -16  0 +16, pero tengo un problema, se escucha un zumbido x los parlantes,se reduce al bajarle el bass pero persiste a volumen bajo, ahora voy a probar en poner los potes a masa y en colocar los filtros de 220uf en las rasistencias de 680ohm


----------



## leop4

en eso me paso lo mismo tienes que colocarles capacitores de 470nf o 220nf en las 2 resistencias de 680 ohms y listo problema resuelto jaja.


----------



## mnicolau

joe73 dijo:
			
		

> Ya lo arme, alimento las 2 placas con la misma fuente de -16  0 +16, pero tengo un problema, se escucha un zumbido x los parlantes,se reduce al bajarle el bass pero persiste a volumen bajo, ahora voy a probar en poner los potes a masa y en colocar los filtros de 220uf en las rasistencias de 680ohm



Probá el amplificador sin el pre para ver si sigue el zumbido, acordate de usar cable mallado para la señal de audio. Cuánta capacidad de filtrado estás usando?

Saludos


----------



## joe73

en la fuente tengo 2 filtros de 3300uf x 50 y la placa esta tal cual dicen los esquemas


----------



## joe73

Acabo de probarlo sin el pre y anda perfecto, el problema esta en el pre amplificador, tiene un zumbido bastante fuerte, como puedo solucionarlo? pongo los chasis de los potes a masa?


----------



## mnicolau

joe73 dijo:
			
		

> Acabo de probarlo sin el pre y anda perfecto, el problema esta en el pre amplificador, tiene un zumbido bastante fuerte, como puedo solucionarlo? pongo los chasis de los potes a masa?



Bien, si, es fundamental lo de los potes a masa, cables mallado y todo lo más prolijo posible. Tené en cuenta q estás probando las placas sueltas, todo montado en un gabinete, prolijo y conectando como se debe, no deberías tener ningún problema de ruido.

Te dejo una guía muy interesante sobre eliminar ruidos en amplificador, *recomiendo lo lean*. La saqué del foro pero no recuerdo en q tema estaba.

Saludos


----------



## leop4

esa revista ya la habia visto, lo posteo un chico que habia sacado del cole y lo subio aca es muy buena yo ya lo puse a prueva y la verdad que se solucionan todos los problemas jejej.


----------



## yhue

Hola amigos tengo un transformador de 25v simétricos y quiero saber si me sirve para armar varios módulos de el TDA2050 es de 10A, pero rectificado el transformador me llega a los 35v sera que con un regulador de diodos zeners y un transistor npn y uno pnp puedo resolver el problema?


----------



## lus2134

hola mnicolau el amplificador con los tda funciona bien el unico problema que tuve era con el 2040 al conectar el amplificador ala red el sonido se escuchaba bien pero cuando se calentaban los tda se presentaba un zumbido no muy fuerte y el sonido como que raspaba(decentrado la bobina) pero la bocina esta bien, desconecto y lo dejo enfriar no hay tal zumbido pero cuando se calientan viene el problema mi fuente es de positivo 19 y neg19 casi al limite y pensando por el voltage decidi cambiarlos por los tda2050 y funciona perfectamente bien cero zumbidos y con la misma bocina perfectamante bien el sonido el unico cambio que hice y que presentas en la lista de componentes son las resistencias de 4.7 ohms y los tengo colocado a 1 ohms sin problemas otro detalle que he observado la misma placa que presentas en puente se puede convertir en stereo solo colocando un filtro mas en la pata 1 del tda y las salidas quedan independientes osea la pata 4 que es la salida es positvo se va al positivo de la bocina y masa hacia el neg. de la bocina y debe funcionar sin ningun problema. el amplificador que tengo armado esta en puente y me falta uno mas para que sea en stereo.saludos


----------



## mnicolau

lus2134 dijo:
			
		

> hola mnicolau el amplificador con los tda funciona bien el unico problema que tuve era con el 2040 al conectar el amplificador ala red el sonido se escuchaba bien pero cuando se calentaban los tda se presentaba un zumbido no muy fuerte y el sonido como que raspaba(decentrado la bobina) pero la bocina esta bien, desconecto y lo dejo enfriar no hay tal zumbido pero cuando se calientan viene el problema mi fuente es de positivo 19 y neg19 casi al limite y pensando por el voltage decidi cambiarlos por los tda2050 y funciona perfectamente bien cero zumbidos y con la misma bocina perfectamante bien el sonido el unico cambio que hice y que presentas en la lista de componentes son las resistencias de 4.7 ohms y los tengo colocado a 1 ohms sin problemas otro detalle que he observado la misma placa que presentas en puente se puede convertir en stereo solo colocando un filtro mas en la pata 1 del tda y las salidas quedan independientes osea la pata 4 que es la salida es positvo se va al positivo de la bocina y masa hacia el neg. de la bocina y debe funcionar sin ningun problema. el amplificador que tengo armado esta en puente y me falta uno mas para que sea en stereo.saludos



Hola lus2134, si, los +-19[V] están al límite del 2040, mejor q hayas utilizado el TDA2050.
La lista de componentes la hice genérica para todos los integrados 20x0 ya q el único q cambia (según el datasheet) es el 2050, pero lo armé con estos componentes "genéricos" y no hubo problema. Esa red según datasheet debería ser: Resistencia de 2.2[Ohm] y capacitor de 470[nF].
Gracias por el dato de hacerlo estéreo, no lo había tenído en cuenta la verdad...

Saludos!


----------



## dandany

che algun preamplificador chiquito sin control de tonos ya que es para la moto voy a meterle 1 tda 2003 y queiro amplificar el sonido ya uqe le mp3 tira miserables 100mv o 90mv y mesesito maso 150mv  creo yo porque tengo un woofer eminence de 10wrsm vieeeeeeeeeeeeejo y quiero meterlo jejejjejeje y lo mueve al medi ode excursion debe estar tirando 5w o 4w sin pre... por eso si tiene algun pre bien chico lo pueden postear gracias cheDD que opinan del an7312 tengo el integrado en una placa desconocida   y lo prtnedo sacar que opinan uds


----------



## German Volpe

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Seguimos con los amplificador baratos y fáciles de armar, y no por ello, de baja calidad. Especial para los q se inician en el tema y desean buenos resultados.
> 
> En este caso, el pcb sirve tanto para TDA2030, TDA2040 y TDA2050.
> 
> Las características de acuerdo al integrado que utilicen son (carga de 8 Ohm en todos los casos):
> 
> ................... Tensión .... Potencia ....... THD %
> 
> TDA2030 ..... +-14V ....... 28W ............. 0.5
> TDA2040 ..... +-16V ...... >30W ............ 0.5
> TDA2050 ..... +-22V ...... >40W ............ 0.5
> 
> 
> Dejo también un preamplificador con control de tonos q emplea el TL072, saqué el diagrama de este foro. Se alimenta con +-12V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lista de componentes:*
> 
> _*Amplificador:
> *_
> TDA20x0 x2
> 2 Terminales dobles
> 1 Terminal triple
> 
> Resistencias:
> 22k x5
> 680 x2
> 4.7 x2
> 
> Capacitores:
> 2.2uF - 25V x1
> 22uF - 25V x2
> 220uF - 25V x2
> 100nF x4
> 
> *
> Pre:*
> 
> TL072
> 1 Terminal triple
> 1 Terminal doble
> 
> Resistencias:
> 3.3K
> 1M
> 15K
> 390K
> 10K x2
> 1K
> 22K
> 
> Capacitores:
> 10uF - 25V x3
> 22nF x2
> 2.2nF
> 100nF
> 
> Potes 100k x3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Utilizar capacitores de 35V si se emplea el TDA2050.
> Agregados los puentes faltantes en el pcb del amplificador.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...




hola amigo me gusta mucho este amplificador son los mismos componentes si lo hago con un tda 2050 no? por lo de la pcb esta bien hecha no ?   porque ya veo que la armo y no me anda ajajaj na mentira. me funciona para un woofer de 4ohm? me estaria trando 80w sobre 4ohm no? bueno espero tu respuesta gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

voldemot dijo:
			
		

> hola amigo me gusta mucho este amplificador son los mismos componentes si lo hago con un tda 2050 no? por lo de la pcb esta bien hecha no ?   porque ya veo que la armo y no me anda ajajaj na mentira. me funciona para un woofer de 4ohm? me estaria trando 80w sobre 4ohm no? bueno espero tu respuesta gracias.



Hola voldemot, son los mismos componentes para los 3 TDAs, el pcb está bien y bastante probado ya. En 4 Ohm aumentaría la potencia, pero no estoy seguro hasta cuánto te llegaría.

Ah otra cosa, podés usar también para el mismo pcb, el LM1875, tiene mejor calidad q los TDAs, pero con el costo de mayor tensión de alimentación (+-25[V]) y menor potencia.

Dandany, el pre lo podés armar con un LM741, si me esperás, mañana a la noche te subo uno bien simple, nunca le terminé el pcb...

Saludos


----------



## German Volpe

ok gracias en las vacaciones lo voy a armar con tda 2050, me dijero que mueven woofers de 15 asi que me parece bueno para empezar. tengo una duda aca dicen que los tda hay que aislarlos con mica y tornillos de plastico? eso es verdad. la verdad que nunca arme uno en puente pero si amplificadores simples.


----------



## mnicolau

voldemot dijo:
			
		

> ok gracias en las vacaciones lo voy a armar con tda 2050, me dijero que mueven woofers de 15 asi que me parece bueno para empezar. tengo una duda aca dicen que los tda hay que aislarlos con mica y tornillos de plastico? eso es verdad. la verdad que nunca arme uno en puente pero si amplificador simples.



En principio no haría falta aislar ambos TDAs, ya q si te fijás en el datasheet, el encapsulado está conectado al pin 3, que sería el pin donde conectás la tensión negativa (-V). Como ambos TDAs se alimentan con tensión negativa por el mismo pin, que estén unidos los encapsulados a través del disipador, no hace problema.
El problema se presenta si el disipador hace contacto con el chasis donde coloques el amplificador, ya que el chasis debe ser conectado a GND del circuito y en ese caso estarías cortocircuitando -V con GND.

Resumiendo... o aislás cada TDA y te olvidás, o no los aislás y te asegurás que el disipador no esté en contacto con GND. Yo me inclino por la primera opción.

Saludos


----------



## German Volpe

hola muchas gracias ya entendi. el esquema del transformador como seria? porque dudo de cuanto tenga que comprar y los componentes. si me lo pudieran pasar se los agradeceria. a y otra cosa imprimi el pcb pero me sale medio chico ya ajuste la impresora pero igual, me podrias decir cuanto mide la plaqueta gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

voldemot dijo:
			
		

> hola muchas gracias ya entendi. el esquema del transformador como seria? porque dudo de cuanto tenga que comprar y los componentes. si me lo pudieran pasar se los agradeceria. a y otra cosa imprimi el pcb pero me sale medio chico ya ajuste la impresora pero igual, me podrias decir cuanto mide la plaqueta gracias.



Ahí dejo un pdf con las 3 cosas: fuente, pre y amplificador.

El transformador debe ser un 16+16 y 2[A] para un sólo amplificador en puente, 3[A] para 2 en puente.

También subo el pre para dandany, en formato del PCB Wizard, el preset sirve para controlar la ganancia, no para usar como control de volumen...

Saludos


----------



## dandany

gracias loko enserio ahora me voy a comprar las cosas y aver si exprimo mas potencia de mi tda2003 gracias de verdad!


----------



## mnicolau

dandany dijo:
			
		

> gracias loko enserio ahora me voy a comprar las cosas y aver si exprimo mas potencia de mi tda2003 gracias de verdad!



De nada che, podés probar con un preset más grande incluso si te quedás corto con la ganancia, de 47k o 100k el preset.

Saludos


----------



## German Volpe

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> voldemot dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola muchas gracias ya entendi. el esquema del transformador como seria? porque dudo de cuanto tenga que comprar y los componentes. si me lo pudieran pasar se los agradeceria. a y otra cosa imprimi el pcb pero me sale medio chico ya ajuste la impresora pero igual, me podrias decir cuanto mide la plaqueta gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahí dejo un pdf con las 3 cosas: fuente, pre y amplificador.
> 
> El transformador debe ser un 16+16 y 2[A] para un sólo amplificador en puente, 3[A] para 2 en puente.
> 
> También subo el pre para dandany, en formato del PCB Wizard, el preset sirve para controlar la ganancia, no para usar como control de volumen...
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...




Me gusto mucho el esquema, por cierto los diodos rectificadores pueden ser in 4001? o hay que reemplazarlos por otros, cual funcionaria mejor?


----------



## mnicolau

voldemot dijo:
			
		

> Me gusto mucho el esquema, por cierto los diodos rectificadores pueden ser in 4001? o hay que reemplazarlos por otros, cual funcionaria mejor?



No no, el 4001 se banca 1A, necesitás diodos acorde a la carga, para una placa en puente, colocás diodos de 3[A], pedilos así q ya saben. Si vas a armar 2 amplificadores, ponele de 5[A].

Saludos


----------



## dandany

che te jodo una vez mas tenes el esquema de conexion no el pcb el esquema a que patita van las ricas y capacitores gracias si la tenes te vuevo a agradecer


----------



## mnicolau

dandany dijo:
			
		

> che te jodo una vez mas tenes el esquema de conexion no el pcb el esquema a que patita van las ricas y capacitores gracias si la tenes te vuevo a agradecer



No entiendo bien a qué te referís, la ubicación de los componentes está en el .pcb q te pasé, lo ves en el pcb wizard. Te dejo el diagrama en livewire...


----------



## dandany

jajaja eso queria es que no me expreso bien muchas gracias  capo capocapo


----------



## Guest

hola a todos,lo primero felicitaciones por el esquema del preamplificador con el TL072 que fue lo unico que monte por necesidad,y lo segundo es un problema que tengo con el que es que el  control de volumen no funciona nada bien,porque le doy muy poco volumen y suena demasiado,necesitaria saber si esto se debe a que tiene mucha ganancia o como se puede solucionar,gracias

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

hellfull dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos,lo primero felicitaciones por el esquema del preamplificador con el TL072 que fue lo unico que monte por necesidad,y lo segundo es un problema que tengo con el que es que el  control de volumen no funciona nada bien,porque le doy muy poco volumen y suena demasiado,necesitaria saber si esto se debe a que tiene mucha ganancia o como se puede solucionar,gracias
> 
> saludos



Hola hellfull, no es normal eso, estás probando las placas sueltas? si es así, probá mandando a masa las carcazas de los potenciómetros. 

Saludos


----------



## Guest

ok.voy a probar ahora mismo,y por si acaso importa lo estoy probando desde un equipo de cds,que nose yo si tendra que ver,de todas formas lo probare tambien con el mp3.


----------



## Guest

nada,el problema sigue,ahora no tengo ganas de mirarlo mas,asi que voy a hacer otro pre nuevo con un tl072 pero mas simple,sin control de tonos,pueden ayudarme? busque en google y no encontre mucho,gracias


----------



## Guest

hola de nuevo,ahora ya tengo un nuevo esquema.pero este necesito pasarlo a pcb y yo no entiendo todavia como se usa el programita,asi que aver si alguien podria hacerme la pcb,dejo aqui el esquema,pero yo en este esquema solamente quiero usarlo en estereo,asi que quitaria del medio al tl071 que no lo necesito,osea que solamente con los tl072.

saludos y gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola hellfull, tiene q ser si o si con TL072 el pre? yo subí en esta página un pre estéreo sin control de tonos que funciona muy bien, alimentado a 12V con Tl081 o LM741.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/

No te sirve? Sino hay q agarrar el pre que subí a este post, sacarle la parte del control de tono y duplicarlo para hacerlo estéreo... 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hellfull dijo:
			
		

> pero yo en este esquema solamente quiero usarlo en estereo,asi que quitaria del medio al tl071 que no lo necesito,osea que solamente con los tl072.



El TL071 es el inversor de fase para la segunda entrada del puente. Si lo vas a usar en stereo, sacalo que no hay problema.

Tené cuidado con ese pre, por que la segunda etapa tiene una ganancia de 26 (y la primera etapa no se, parece ajustable, pero no me convence mucho el circuito), y con esa ganancia no le podes mandar una "compactera" por que esas tienen como 1V RMS de salida, que es un monton y tal vez tengas el mismo problema que tenias con el pre que comentabas antes.

Lo que tenes que hacer es averiguar cual es la sensibilidad del amplificador para maxima salida y cual es el minimo nivel de salida de los equipos que queres ponerle a la entrada. Si por ejemplo la sensibilidad del amplificador vale 1 volt y el equipo de mas baja salida es un sintonizador, con una salida de 0.5 volt, entonces la ganancia TOTAL del pre tiene que ser de 2 para asegurarte de poder excitar al maximo el amplificador cuando te haga falta (en la realidad esta ganancia sería mas o menos de 3...por si acaso). Como te estoy dando valores bastante reales de salida y sensibilidad es probable que los valores de ganancia que calcules van a estar alrededor de los que te digo, poco mas o poco menos.
Si haces el pre de dos etapas (como el de tu esquema) la primera etapa podría  tener una ganancia de 1.5 y la segunda una ganancia de 2, lo que en total te dá una ganancia de 3. Saca tus cuentas y jugá un poco con los numeros para ajustar el pre a tus necesidades y luego le calculas las resistencias de realimentacion adecuadas de cada operacional.
Si estas usando el amplificador con TDA2040/50 en puente, tene en cuenta que el circuito de la hoja de datos esta calculado para una ganancia de 30dB (algo así como 31 veces) que a mi gusto es medio grande. El que yo arme lo hice con resistencias de 1.2K en vez de 680 ohms, lo que da una ganancia de 18 veces (25dB) que es mayor que le minimo permitido (24dB) y requiere una señal de entrada casi dos veces mayor que el original para llevarlo a la maxima salida (alimentandolo con +/-16V llega al maximo con 800 mV de entrada). El pre que armé tiene una ganancia total de 3.2 veces (10dB) que es mas o menos el estándar actual...

Saludos!


----------



## Guest

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Hola hellfull, tiene q ser si o si con TL072 el pre? yo subí en esta página un pre estéreo sin control de tonos que funciona muy bien, alimentado a 12V con Tl081 o LM741.
> 
> 
> Saludos



no puede ser otro,ya que tengo 2 lm072 y varias piezas que lo acompañan,y aparte la tienda donde compro no esta en mi ciudad,y no voy mucho de viaje.


Y la respuesta para ezavalla es que no tengo muchos conocimientos de que habria que editar para cambiar la ganancia,el esquema que ahora mismo tengo fabricado es el que viene al principio,si a ese me pudieras decir como quitarle ganancia ya que uso un mp3 y un reproductor de cds,que estos tienen ya una salida vastante alta,y al enchufarlo le subo como mucho un 10% el volumen y el amplificador se pone a toda potencia.si ya casi como favor personal pudieras decirme que valor de resistencias tengo que cambiar,me harias un super gran favor,ya que llevo 2 dias sin tocar el pre que lo tengo a medio montar,y todo esto porque me harte ya que cada vez tenia un problema,me hizo de oscilador al principio y al final tambien.consegui arreglar eso,no se que era pero lo arregle,y ahora solamente es el problema de la ganancia,que tiene demasiada,aah, y por si importa el amplificador que tengo es un tda2003 que tenia montado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mira...no es para hacerse tanto drama   
Las resistencias que tenes que cambiar son las que en el esquema dicen 390K y que estan por encima de los operacionales de la segunda etapa de cada canal. En su lugar yo pondría de 68K y vería que pasa. SI queres, lo podes bajar a 47K o 33K, pero este ultimo me parece medio poco. Proba con 68K y contame que pasa.

Si tenes el equematico del amplificador con el TDA2003, pasalo para que vea que ganancia tiene.

Te insisto, el circuito que has armado es facil pero electricamente no me convence. Tal vez tengas que aumentar las resistencias de entrada (las que dicen 3.3K) por que me parecen muuuyyyybajas, y aparte de cargar la etapa anterior te puede mandar la ganancia del primer op.amp. muy arriba.

Proba lo que te dije antes y contanos...

Saludos!


----------



## Guest

cambie la resistecia de 390k por una de 68k y no parece haber cambiado mucho,entonces me  di cuenta en que dijiste que la de 3,3k del principio era muy baja y la cambie por una de 10k y ahora el potenciometro tiene mas recorrido util,porque el otro ya se pasa de volumen,y eso era lo que yo necesitaba,un poco mas de ajuste,y menos ganancia,aunque la ganancia parece que no cambio...

saludois


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

> cambie la resistecia de 390k por una de 68k y no parece haber cambiado mucho,entonces me  di cuenta en que dijiste que la de 3,3k del principio era muy baja y la cambie por una de 10k y ahora el potenciometro tiene mas recorrido util,porque el otro ya se pasa de volumen,y eso era lo que yo necesitaba,un poco mas de ajuste,y menos ganancia,aunque la ganancia parece que no cambio...



Ves...eso es lo quer no me gusta de este circuito. La ganancia de la primera etapa es variable para controlar el volumen, pero eso es algo que nunca hay que hacer por que te cambia la rsta en fcia del primer amplificador, mientras mas ganancia (mas volumen) menor ancho de banda util en la primera etapa. Además, la resistencia de entrada de la segunda etapa tiene una parte fija (los 390K o 68K como vos has puesto) y otra que es variable (los 15K de entrada mas la parte del potenciometro que queda en serie con ella).
Sinceramente, no entiendo que diablos han querido hacer con esta configuración, ya que hay interacción entre las ganancias de ambas etapas, a mi juicio es un ENGENDRO, por que hay maneras mucho mas simples y correctas de hacer un pre simple como este. SI sabés inglés, fijate acá: http://sound.westhost.com/project88.htm. Este circuito es muy simple y muy bueno y es que deberías usar. Si bien le faltan algunos pequeños datos adicionales que este hombre te da si le comprás la plaqueta a él, con o que hay ahí te sobra para hacerlo. Además no hace falta usar los op.amp. que dice por que son medio dificil de encontrar, pero los TL072 andan bien para la mayoría de las aplicaciones y el reemplazo es directo. Yo lo he armado con los NE5532 y es un caño como anda...

Meditalo, tal vez te convenga cambiar de pre por algo mas convencional y de igual costo...

EDITO:
Cambiá las resistencias de 3k3 (a las que le has puesto 10k) por resistencias de 22k y con eso vas a tener una ganacia maxima de 5 en la primera etapa. SI aún es mucho cambiala por 33k o 47k (ganancia maxima de 3 o 2). La de 68k las podes bajar a 33k. Con esto debería quedar mucho mas controlable el volumen.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Ezavalla gracias por las explicaciones que diste, de a poco fui entendiendo el funcionamiento de estos circuitos y la verdad que si, es bastante raro ese preamplificador. Me voy a poner a actualizarlo en estos días.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Ezavalla gracias por las explicaciones que diste, de a poco fui entendiendo el funcionamiento de estos circuitos y la verdad que si, es bastante raro ese preamplificador. Me voy a poner a actualizarlo en estos días.
> 
> Saludos!



Me alegro que le sirvieran a alguien! Sinceramente no se quien lo diseñó al circuito ese, pero parece que varios lo han armado aún cuando no es bueno ni mucho menos. Con los pre no hay que secarse la mente, hay que tomar uno que funcione bien y que sea simple y confiable, donde simple significa "un diseño simple y correcto" cosa que ese otro no tiene (la parte de correcto).

Si pensas en actualizarlo, usá cualquier otro pero no ese, por que no te va a dar buenos resultados.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Si, voy a armar el que indicaste de la página de sound.westhost, por lo que estuve leyendo promete bastante.

Saludos


----------



## tecka

Gente necesito de su ayuda, hace rato que estoy viendo el foro y la verdad que me encanta....

De electronica nose mucho, pero realmente me apasiona la idea de en unos cuantos años podeder recibirme de ingeniero electronico. 
Estoy estudiando en el instituto tecnologico del comahue y este año pase a 4º año, donde comenzare a estudiar la orientacion unica de la escuela la cual es Tecnico electronico con orientacion a control y automatizacion de procesos industriales.

Les comento que el año pasado (a tan solo 1 dia de el) tuve un taller de electronica en el cual tuvimos que realizar circuitos de prueba con resistencias y como proyecto obligatorio una fuente (de una rama de 5v, otra de 15 0 -15 y una variable de 1.2 a 28v y 3a), en la que me desarrolle de una manera muy independiente llegando a un excelente resultado, consolidando mis ganas de continuar estudiando. como proyecto adicional, realize un amplificador de 20w rms con el tda 2005, obteniendo un resultado que me dejo plasmado, debido a la capacidad, ya que todavia no lo puedo probar ni al 20% de lo que rinde (sin pre amplificador) porque no tengo un parlante tan potente, solo lo probe con 4 parlantes de equipos de musica tradicionales de 8 Omhs llegando a saturarlos muy facilmente. 

Todos los años se hace una expo en la escuela para mostrar lo que desarrollamos durante el año. En el taller de electronica, junto al profesor, con el cual desarrolle una relacion muy estrecha, nos encargamos de preparar el "taller" para exponer nuestros trabajos. Se expusieron 3 fuentes de alimentacion completas, todas las plaquetas de pruebas, muchisimas fotos del desarrollo de las mañanas y los proyectos en el taller y la potencia que habia hecho se expuso tambien andando, y dandole un toque mas calido al ambiente.

Gracias a esto, al profesor, a este foro, a mis viejos, a mi viejo que desde los 3 años me enzeño a trabajar con herramientas y darle el respeto necesario que se merece la electricidad, enseñandome muchas tecnicas que me ayudaron para desarrollar tanto teoricamente como practicamente la modificacion del circuito de mi casa para poder poner los aires acondicionados, elaborando dos tableros con las protercciones correspondientes.

espero que a alguien le alla pasado algo parecido en su pasado, porque si es asi estoy en buen camino, ya que toda la gente que esta aca es realmente sabia....


Bueno, ahora me centro en lo que me paso a mi con la potencia.
La realize con dos tda 2030 porque no consegui los 2040 o los 2050 que llegan en 1 mes mas o menos, y para salir del paso use estos.
Los alimente con un transformador de 12 +12 7amper (el que tenia, porque no se consiguen buenos transformadores aca, y si hay son extremadamente caros, llegando a los 100 dolares un transformador de 50 +50 por 5 amper).
cuando lo probe por primera vez no paso nada, al prender se sentia en los parlantes un leve "plop" que me daba una buena señal de que andaba, ya que me indicaba que se habia prendido.
al no andar agarre la plaqueta para ver si habia alguna resistencia quemada o algun cable mal conectado o un capacitor inchado toque el integrado y me reeeecoontra quemo,tanto que se me hizo una ampolla en el dedo.(lo probe sin disipador).
La segunda vez, le puse 2 disipadores de 4cm*6cm y tampoco anduvo al principio, pero despues apague y prendi la fuente reiteradas veces y andaba unos 5 segundos. depsues baje el volumen de la pc y prendi de nuevo la fuente, ahi andubo recontra estable y correctamente, pero la apague ya  que los disipadores estaban que echaban fuego.
otra cosa que paso fue que al maximo de volumen de la pc y al apagar y prender la fuente para que anduviera un par de segundos no saturaba los parlantes, se esuchaba bajito en ese lapso que se mantenia prendida.

Estoy pensando que pueden ser los filtros de la fuente, ya que es 1 capacitor de 4700uF por los casi 18v y otros 4700 por los -18v. puede ser que sea eso o es otra cosa?

Les agradezco  la ayuda de antemano y pido disculpas por el haber escrito un testimonio tan largo... jeje

Saludos, Atte Lucas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola!
Si vas a estudiar electrónica, lo primero que tenes que hacer *es ser ordenado* y lo segundo es *guardarte la ansiedad* en el bolsillo. Una vez logrado eso, pasemos a ver el tema de tu circuito:

1) Lo probaste sin ponerle disipador a los TDA, que si bien tienen protecciones contra sobrecargas de temperatura lo que les has hecho equivale a pegarles un tiro en la nuca. Si sobreviven es de milagro y no van a durar mucho, así que andá pensando en cambiarlos y aprendé la primera lección *NUNCA PROBES UN CIRCUITO DE POTENCIA SIN DISIPADORES, NUNCA!!!*.

2) Antes de seguir con las pruebas, cortocircuitá la entrada del amplificador a masa, no le conectes ningun parlante a la salida (dejá la salida al aire), ponele un disipador grande (tipo Pentium IV que son facil de conseguir) al TDA. COn esto recién podemos pensar en comenzar las pruebas, pero antes:

3) Verificá la tensión contínua de la fuente, sin conectarla al amplificador. En tu caso te debería dar cerca de 16 volts en vació o un poco mas (tipo 17 o 18) si el transformador no es tan bueno. Si te da 18 volts o más, tené cuidado por que esa es la maxima tensión soportada por el TDA2030 y si se pasa puede palmar mal, así que si este es tu caso, vas a tener que reconstruir la fuente usando otro transformador. Los transformadores para dicroicas de 12 V normalmente tienen una potencia de 60W y largan alrededor de 13 V de alterna, lo que te da de contínua alrededor de 17 V sin carga (pero luego va a disminuir así que no hay drama) Cada transformador de esos vale 15 pesos así que se prestan bastante bien a estas aplicaciones (son los transformadores comunes, no los transformadores "electronicos").

4) Si la fuente anda bien y dentro de los valores maximos permitidos por el chip, ahora la conectamos al amplificador configurado como dice en el punto 2 y la encendemos. Esperamos un par de segundos y monitoreamos con el termómetro universal (el dedo) que nada esté demasiado caliente, si todo está OK, medimos otra vez la tensión de alimentación, que debería haber caído cerca de medio volt o un poco menos. Si esto no se cumple, apagar todo y revisar el circuito por que hay algo chueco. Si todo está bien, sin modificar nada medimos con el tester la tensión de salida de amplificador, y asumiendo que estas usando fuente partida, la salida debería estar muy cerca de 0 volt (normalmente es entre 15 a 40 milivolts para el + o el -). Si esto se cumple, ponete contento, apagá todo y conectá un parlante a la salida.

5) Quitá el cortocircuito de la entrada y conectala a la fuente de señal (la PC, un MP3, lo que sea) *CON EL VOLUMEN AL MINIMO*, ta claro? Ahorá encendé la fuente (vas a escuchar un thump en el parlante, todo está bien así...) y no deberías escuchar mas nada, salvo un muy ligero hummmmm, depediendo de como hayas hecho el montaje, pero eso es otra historia. SI todo se cumple...comenzá a incrementar el volumen de salida de la fuente de señal muy lentamente y debería comenzar a escucharse por el parlante. Tené cuidado con el volumen de la señal de entrada, por que este amplificador, tal como esta en la hoja de datos, tiene una ganancia de tensión de 32, así que con tu fuente te va a recortar la salida cuando tengas una entrada de 450 milivolts.

6) Si todo anda OK, ya podes comenzar a tomar cerveza para festejar el funcionamiento del amplificador, y aprendé la segunda lección: *ESTOS PASOS QUE HAS DADO Y EN EL ORDEN QUE LOS HAS HECHO SON LOS MINIMOS NECESARIOS PARA HACER UNA PRUEBA MEDIANAMENTE COHERENTE (SIN INSTRUMENTOS) DE UN AMPLIFICADOR.*

Saludos!


----------



## tecka

Muchisimas gracias ezevalla por contestar tan rapido.

Por suerte ordenado soy, pero muy ansioso, que con el tiempo voy aprendiendo a manejarla...

te comento que el circuito lo probe al prinipio sin disipador porque probe sin carga alguna, solo era para ver si los voltajes no caian mucho y si no explotaba ningun capacitor ni nada por el estilo...
Los integrados yo desde un principio queria los 2040 pero no los consegui por ningun lado, llegan los 2030,2040 y 2050 mas o menos en 20 dias a las casas de electronica y los 2030 que tenian eran los ultimos 3.

pienso ponerle un 2040, pero crees que con esa fuente puedo llegar a tirar un 2050?

te comento que hice las pruebas como me dijistes.
La tension con carga es de 17.4v y cae menos de 40mv cuando se la conecta.
Me olvide de decirte que tuve que reemplazar el capacitor de 100nF que esta a lo mas izquierda y abajo de la placa por uno de 47nF ya que no tenia mas de los otros.
Creo que tengo un problema, primero porque no tengo temperatura en los integrados como antes y segundo porque el voltaje que me tira en la salida, cortocircuitando la entrada, es de solo 2milivolts.


Te agradezco nuevamente, espero que me tengas buenas noticias, un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tecka dijo:
			
		

> pienso ponerle un 2040, pero crees que con esa fuente puedo llegar a tirar un 2050?



Claro que podés, el problema es que no le vas a sacar mas potencia que a TDA2030. La potencia de salida, entre otras cosas, depende en forma cuadrática de la tensión de alimentación, así que andá sacando tus cuentas. El TDA2030 se banca hasta +-18V y el TDA2050 aguanta hasta +-25V, ves la diferencia?




			
				tecka dijo:
			
		

> te comento que hice las pruebas como me dijistes.
> La tension con carga es de 17.4v y cae menos de 40mv cuando se la conecta.
> Me olvide de decirte que tuve que reemplazar el capacitor de 100nF que esta a lo mas izquierda y abajo de la placa por uno de 47nF ya que no tenia mas de los otros.



La fuente está perfecto y parece que el amplificador también. Para el futuro, si pensas usar esta fuente, usá los TDA2040 que andan muy bien y tienen mayor rango de alimentación, para trabajar sobre seguro, viteh?
No se de cual plaqueta me hablas, pero ese capacitor debe ser la red de zobel, ponelo en 100nF cuando puedas, pero por ahora dejalo así.



			
				tecka dijo:
			
		

> Creo que tengo un problema, primero porque no tengo temperatura en los integrados como antes y segundo porque el voltaje que me tira en la salida, cortocircuitando la entrada, es de solo 2milivolts.



Y no veo el problema, todo pinta perfecto, asumiendo que ahora tienen los disipadores puestos. En realidad, con la entrada en corto no tienen por que calentar, a menos que esten oscilando. Lo ideal sería usar un osciloscopio y un generador de funciones para hacer la pruebas sobre una carga resistiva pura, pero como no se si tenes estas cosas, conectale un parlante de 8 ohms a la salida y hacé lo que dice el paso 5, luego me contás.

Saludos!


----------



## deniel144

hola una fuente de  24 0 24 a 2A servira para alimentar el amplificador con un tda2050 (estereo) mi otra alternativa es un transformador de  30 0 30 a 3A espero que me ayuden gracias


saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

deniel144 dijo:
			
		

> hola una fuente de  24 0 24 a 2A servira para alimentar el amplificador con un tda2050 (estereo) mi otra alternativa es un transformador de  30 0 30 a 3A espero que me ayuden gracias
> saludos



Creo que tenes que darte una vuelta por el post de Fogonazo sobre diseño de fuentes para amplificador de audio...pero te la hago corta: con 24+24V de alterna tenes +-33 volts una vez rectificado y filtrado y eso te quema los TDA

Saludos!


----------



## DJ-AS

Ahí armé el amplificador y hago una pregunta, es normal que en ésta configuración caliente más un integrado que el otro?


----------



## DJ-AS

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> voldemot dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola muchas gracias ya entendi. el esquema del transformador como seria? porque dudo de cuanto tenga que comprar y los componentes. si me lo pudieran pasar se los agradeceria. a y otra cosa imprimi el pcb pero me sale medio chico ya ajuste la impresora pero igual, me podrias decir cuanto mide la plaqueta gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahí dejo un pdf con las 3 cosas: fuente, pre y amplificador.
> 
> El transformador debe ser un 16+16 y 2[A] para un sólo amplificador en puente, 3[A] para 2 en puente.
> 
> También subo el pre para dandany, en formato del PCB Wizard, el preset sirve para controlar la ganancia, no para usar como control de volumen...
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


¿Para qué es la resistencia de 1k? ¿De cuántos wats es? Para filtrar 5 placas de éstas: ¿cuántos mF hacen falta? 2 x 4700mF cada 2 placas?


----------



## DJ-AS

Gente, pecha hermoso el amplificador, yo tengo armado del TDA2050 en modo simple y na que ver...
Muy fácil de hacer: hacen la placa, sueldan los componentes y sale andando de una!
Lo único que cambié son las resistencias de 4.7 por 2.2, de ahí en más, todo igual.
Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Dj-As, la resistencia de 1k sirve para descargar los capacitores una vez desconectada la fuente.
La capacidad de la fuente calculale a groso modo 2200[uF] por cada Amper de consumo. Unas 5 Placas totalizan unos 5 o 6 [A], asi que serían aprox 3 de 4700[uF] o mejor sería 6 de 2200[uF] pero ocupan mayor espacio (es mejor colocar mayor número de capacitores de menor capacidad)

Te pregunto, notás diferencias entre el modo puente y el modo simple que armaste? Te consulto porque nunca los pude comparar directamente...

Saludos


----------



## Adrianlennon

hola brother saludos, soy nuevo en el foro y desde hace un buen rato estoy chequeadno tu post sobre el puente de los TDa2050 hize uno estereo con un transformador de 17x17 con tap central a 4 amperios y funciono perfectamente pero necesito algo mono hize tu PCb identica a las q habian adjuntado en el foro, y quedo muy bien pa qe pero lo conecte con ese mismo transformador y apenas lo conecte explotaron los TDA2050 que seria seria mi estupid...ss, de haberle puesto este hasta orita me puse a pensar si seria muy grande este transf,, ayudame plis que hago ????' gracias de antemano


----------



## compaq

Hola. Estoy armando un amplificador con un TDA 2050, pero la fuente que tengo me da +-24 voltios a 5 amperios. Me late que es mucho voltaje. sera mejor utilizar otro TDA.  que me sugieren?

Gracias,


----------



## mnicolau

compaq dijo:
			
		

> Hola. Estoy armando un amplificador con un TDA 2050, pero la fuente que tengo me da +-24 voltios a 5 amperios. Me late que es mucho voltaje. sera mejor utilizar otro TDA.  que me sugieren?
> 
> Gracias,



Hola compaq, bienvenido al foro.
Con esa fuente podrías alimentar un TDA7294 y sacarle casi 70W con THD 0.5% y 4[Ω] de carga. Para el 2050 está muy cerca del máximo.. hay que tratar de no pasar los +-22[V].

Saludos


----------



## compaq

Gracias mnicolau.

La verdad tego ganas de bajarle el voltaje con unos zener de 20 voltios. a ver si se consiguen.


----------



## mnicolau

compaq dijo:
			
		

> Gracias mnicolau.
> 
> La verdad tego ganas de bajarle el voltaje con unos zener de 20 voltios. a ver si se consiguen.



De nada, si querés probar con la fuente regulada, acá podés ver el esquema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/157177/

Tenés que acomodarlo para la tensión que quieras.

Saludos


----------



## Diego German

Hola a todos bueno quisiera que me ayuden con un amplificador con tda 2050 en puente pero con fuente unica es decri positivo y tierra desde ya gracias


----------



## Adrianlennon

hola diego la verdad nunca he probado yo mando a embobinar mis transformadores para no matame la cabeza, nose si estoy equivocado pero creo que si se puede pero lleva mas trabajito solo has una masa virtual y listo, usa el buscador aca en el foro ya se ha hablado de eso aca te paso el link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21732.html   recuerda que no puedes usar un transformador DC para un 2050 en puente cuando hablamos del voltaje del 2050 debe ser 14-0-14v o tambien podrias uar de 16-0-16v  (corriente alterna) para que te de 22v+- de ahy no te recomiendo exeder ese voltaje aun que el datashe diga 25v+-  yo le meti los 25 y queme como 8 integrados, saludos


----------



## Diego German

yo tambien le meti 40 a 45 volts a uno que hice pero con una fuente simple  funciona perfectamente pero nose yo harme uno con una fuente partita de +22  0  -22 volts y me funciono unos 10 segundos y estallo no se cual seria el problema le coloque un buen disipador de calor  nose que pudo aber pasado si me pueden ayudar ahi con este problema 
Quisiera que me pasen un diagrama de un amplificador con este circuito integrado tda2050 en puente si lo tienen pasenmelo porfa


----------



## Ramon-DC

que ta queria armar este amplificador pero pues tengo la duda de que si me serira uns transformador que me da 17.4 volts regulados a 4A.

saludos.


----------



## Diego German

si te funciona hasta con 12 volts pero no entrega toda la potencia por eso lo tienes que alimentar con 40 a 45 volts DC


----------



## salvador954

hola, yo me arme un circuito con el TDA2050, solo ace un ruido  como un zumbido tipo toc toc toc toc, y va aumentando la velocidad poco a poco, sin ponerle señal de entrada. Ya nose que pueda ser, ya revise varias veces mi diagrama y veo que todo marcha bien. lo alimento ocn  20 + 20. Si alguien le interesa el diagrama aca se lo adjunto, y de paso para que lo revise, si le encuentran algun error por favor indiquenme. que ya me frustro.   el capacitor que uso al la salida (pata 4), ya lo probe con el de 0.47uF tambien y sigue haciendo lo mismo.


----------



## mnicolau

Ahí dejé el pcb del modo simple en la primer página.

Saludos


----------



## gdseta

Les cuento mi problema para que me ayuden con la solución.
Lo que quiero hacer es agregarle un parlante más al equio de casa, la cuestión es que no lo quiero montarlo en paralelo al que viene de fabrica.
Arme el amplificador tda2040 y 2030 con fuente simple ningun problema suenan bastante bien.
La señal de potencia del equipo la pase por un ecualizador pasivo especificamente este http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/eqpasivo/index.htm
y la ingrese a un amplificador de 1W con el lm386 hasta aqui todo OK, cuando la misma señal que intrese al lm386 la ingaso al tda2040 y tda2030 estos quedan en corte, probe varias vaces deteriore 4 ic amplificador.
Mi interrogante prodre hace lo que me planteo, buscando por la web vi unos circuios que decian que hay que acoplar las impedancias.
Me alludan.


----------



## compaq

Hola a todos .

Aqui les dejo el diagrama de como pueden obtener un voltaje positivo y negativo con una fuente fija.

Saludos,[/img]


----------



## gdseta

Que limita la corriente de esta fuente.

Quien tiene alguna idea con lo que consulte anteriormente.


----------



## treblo

Hola me interesa mucho armar un estereo con dos plaqutas tda2050 en puente y el preamplificador con el tl072 la duda que tengo es de que corriente nesesito pedir el transformador para no quedarme corto otra duda que tengo es que vi el regulador de tension con los zener supongo que la cantidad de corriente depende de los transistores pnp y npn, que transistores me combiene usar para este circuito deven ser montados sobre dicipadores?
gracias


----------



## Joffre Constante

Hola a todos espero me puedan ayudar.... en el datasheet del tda 2040 al final hay un circuito que si mal no estoy se llama de bloques es la figura 21. 
quisiera que alguien me detalle como armar este circuito especialmente cual es el circuito para las frecuencias de 200hz 2.5 khz y toda esta parte que esta antes de las amplificaciónes...
y otra pregunta hay bastante diferencia entre ponerle al amplificador en puente o simple? hay mas calidad o incrementa bastante la potencia es mejor o peor poner en puente?
y en este circuito podria ponerle en vez de los 2040 los 2050 para que suene mas cierto? como quedaria entonces el circuito para que tenga un buen balance?

y seria necesario poner un pre? lo que deseo es tener un buen sonido cualquier cosa que pueda agregarle para mejorar la calidad diganmelo por favor.

y por ultimo discupen la largura cuales son los parlantes midrange? se que los subwoofer son para los bajos y los tweeter para los agudos podrian explicarme bien esta parte?

se los agradezco de antemano...


----------



## chacarock

Hola chicos, tengo una condulta, tengo un transformador que lo tenia en un amplificadoresito tda2002, cuando lo mido solo desconectdo del amplificador me da 28 y 29 vol de alterna, es simple no partido, me servira para este integrado el tda 2050?
     lo que quiero hacer es un amplificador para bajo, y nose si me sale mas varato  armar este o usar otro mosfet, que son con transistores verdad? la verdad que lo que quiero armar es un amplificador para estudiar nomas, por eso con 40w me conformo ademas nose si el transformador me sirve para alimentar uno a transistores,
una consulta mas como puedo hacer para medir el amperaje del transformador, asi desconectado como esta, le conecto una lampara en serie con el amperimetro? de cuanto seria la almparia, bueno espero puedan ayudarme saludos y desde ya gracias

jorge


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, Treblo:

Calculale 1.5[A] por cada amplificador más o menos... así que un transformador de 3 o 4[A] necesitás. Los TRs pueden ser TIP41C y 42C con disipadores obviamente. 

Joffre:

-Ese diagrama de bloques muestra un divisor de frecuencias activo, acá tenés uno muy bueno que armé:

http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_30278/article.html

Está todo incluido el PCB y los cambios a hacer para lograr las frecuencias de corte que desees.

-Entre conectar en puente o simple, la diferencia es la potencia lograda y la disipación de calor (todo el calor generado se divide en 2 ahora lo cual es una ventaja).

-El pcb es válido tanto para 2030 como 2040 y 2050 sin hacer cambios.

-Lo de colocarle un pre depende de la fuente de audio que uses. El pre no aumenta la calidad de audio (a lo sumo la ecualiza), solo adapta la señal a la entrada del amplificador. Si usás una PC, podés dejarlo de lado.

-Parlantes midrange no es más que un woofer común, pero trabajando con frecuencias medias. Esto te permite usar uno de menor tamaño que aquel que reproduzca las frecuencias bajas.

Chacarock, con tu transformador vas a poder alimentar el amplificador, pero tenés que armar aquel que usa fuente simple en lugar de partida, en el datasheet tenés el circuito. Para saber las características del transformador hay un post completo hablando sobre eso, buscalo te va a ser útil.

Saludos


----------



## treblo

Hola gracias por la respuesta ahora cuando termine los parciales me pongo a full con este proyecto solo que me quedo una duda mas con el pre de que valos tienen que ser los potenciometros del control de agudos y bajos?
GRACIASS!


----------



## chacarock

Hola mnicolau
 gracias por la respuesta, buscare ese post, un saludo


----------



## lanix1

Aqui les dejo las fotos del amplificador armado, le puese los disipadores pequeños porque no tenia otros  pero lo puse en un cascaron de fuente de PC con su respectivo ventilador y quedo muy bien, excelente amplificador muy bueno segun las pruebas arroja 48W RMS una potencia considerable y una calidad de sonido muy buena. Lo alimento con la fuente de 22V 0 -22V a 5 Amp. hiba a armar uno stereo pero me quedo corto el transformador o muy justo para cubrir la necesidad de los amplificadores. muy importante colocar el capacitor de poliester de 22 nF en la resistencia de 680 Ohms quita mucho ruido en la salida.


----------



## Diego German

aqui les dejo este amplificador en el pcb es lo mas compacto posible espero que les sirva


----------



## Diego German

compaq tu armaste asi tu fuente para el amplificador en puente de mnicolau en el transformador no tomaste en cuenta la derivacion central


----------



## chacarock

Hola *Diego German* el esquemita que pusiste del amplificador filtrado para bajos, en que frecuencia masomenos estaria trabajando el amplificador desde cuantos Hz hasta cuantos MHz, saludos y gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Diego German dijo:
			
		

> aqui les dejo este amplificador en el pcb es lo mas compacto posible espero que les sirva



paaa vos si que aprovechás la hoja jejej

sound wofer? subwoofer será... qué filtro le pusiste?


----------



## chacarock

muy bueno, gracias, eres docente? si no lo eres, tienes pasta, saludos




			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Hola!
> Si vas a estudiar electrónica, lo primero que tenes que hacer *es ser ordenado* y lo segundo es *guardarte la ansiedad* en el bolsillo. Una vez logrado eso, pasemos a ver el tema de tu circuito:
> 
> 1) Lo probaste sin ponerle disipador a los TDA, que si bien tienen protecciones contra sobrecargas de temperatura lo que les has hecho equivale a pegarles un tiro en la nuca. Si sobreviven es de milagro y no van a durar mucho, así que andá pensando en cambiarlos y aprendé la primera lección *NUNCA PROBES UN CIRCUITO DE POTENCIA SIN DISIPADORES, NUNCA!!!*.
> 
> 2) Antes de seguir con las pruebas, cortocircuitá la entrada del amplificador a masa, no le conectes ningun parlante a la salida (dejá la salida al aire), ponele un disipador grande (tipo Pentium IV que son facil de conseguir) al TDA. COn esto recién podemos pensar en comenzar las pruebas, pero antes:
> 
> 3) Verificá la tensión contínua de la fuente, sin conectarla al amplificador. En tu caso te debería dar cerca de 16 volts en vació o un poco mas (tipo 17 o 18) si el transformador no es tan bueno. Si te da 18 volts o más, tené cuidado por que esa es la maxima tensión soportada por el TDA2030 y si se pasa puede palmar mal, así que si este es tu caso, vas a tener que reconstruir la fuente usando otro transformador. Los transformadores para dicroicas de 12 V normalmente tienen una potencia de 60W y largan alrededor de 13 V de alterna, lo que te da de contínua alrededor de 17 V sin carga (pero luego va a disminuir así que no hay drama) Cada transformador de esos vale 15 pesos así que se prestan bastante bien a estas aplicaciones (son los transformadores comunes, no los transformadores "electronicos").
> 
> 4) Si la fuente anda bien y dentro de los valores maximos permitidos por el chip, ahora la conectamos al amplificador configurado como dice en el punto 2 y la encendemos. Esperamos un par de segundos y monitoreamos con el termómetro universal (el dedo) que nada esté demasiado caliente, si todo está OK, medimos otra vez la tensión de alimentación, que debería haber caído cerca de medio volt o un poco menos. Si esto no se cumple, apagar todo y revisar el circuito por que hay algo chueco. Si todo está bien, sin modificar nada medimos con el tester la tensión de salida de amplificador, y asumiendo que estas usando fuente partida, la salida debería estar muy cerca de 0 volt (normalmente es entre 15 a 40 milivolts para el + o el -). Si esto se cumple, ponete contento, apagá todo y conectá un parlante a la salida.
> 
> 5) Quitá el cortocircuito de la entrada y conectala a la fuente de señal (la PC, un MP3, lo que sea) *CON EL VOLUMEN AL MINIMO*, ta claro? Ahorá encendé la fuente (vas a escuchar un thump en el parlante, todo está bien así...) y no deberías escuchar mas nada, salvo un muy ligero hummmmm, depediendo de como hayas hecho el montaje, pero eso es otra historia. SI todo se cumple...comenzá a incrementar el volumen de salida de la fuente de señal muy lentamente y debería comenzar a escucharse por el parlante. Tené cuidado con el volumen de la señal de entrada, por que este amplificador, tal como esta en la hoja de datos, tiene una ganancia de tensión de 32, así que con tu fuente te va a recortar la salida cuando tengas una entrada de 450 milivolts.
> 
> 6) Si todo anda OK, ya podes comenzar a tomar cerveza para festejar el funcionamiento del amplificador, y aprendé la segunda lección: *ESTOS PASOS QUE HAS DADO Y EN EL ORDEN QUE LOS HAS HECHO SON LOS MINIMOS NECESARIOS PARA HACER UNA PRUEBA MEDIANAMENTE COHERENTE (SIN INSTRUMENTOS) DE UN AMPLIFICADOR.*
> 
> Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Entre otras cosas mas...también soy docente...pero no de electronica.

Saludos!


----------



## hipatetik

Hola, como va. tengo dos preguntas para que me urgen a la hora de armar los TDa de la serie 20x0.

1º) En los datasheet figura la tension maxima  que soportan (creo que eran 24,28,30V etc). Esa tension, si uso una fuente simple (Single supply), no partida, ¿es la máxima para esa configuración o es la máxima para fuente partida?.

2º) Alguno de los pre que subieron (el del Tl072, LM741 u otro) sirve para micrófonos dinámicos (600ohm)? conocen alguno que tenga control de tonos y sirva para mic dinamicos? Son adecuados los TDA como aplificadores de voz? gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

hipatetik dijo:
			
		

> 1º) En los datasheet figura la tension maxima  que soportan (creo que eran 24,28,30V etc). Esa tension, si uso una fuente simple (Single supply), no partida, ¿es la máxima para esa configuración o es la máxima para fuente partida?.
> 
> 2º) Alguno de los pre que subieron (el del Tl072, LM741 u otro) sirve para micrófonos dinámicos (600ohm)? conocen alguno que tenga control de tonos y sirva para mic dinamicos? Son adecuados los TDA como aplificadores de voz? gracias.



Hola, 

1º) Esa tensión es con fuente simple, vendría a ser el doble de la tensión con fuente partida. Si ves la tabla "absolute maximun ratings", vas a ver la máxima tensión de alimentación, tratá de no llegar a esa...

2º) Te debo esa respuesta... jeje nunca trabajé con micrófonos, así que no sabría decirte.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hipatetik dijo:
			
		

> 2º) Alguno de los pre que subieron (el del Tl072, LM741 u otro) sirve para micrófonos dinámicos (600ohm)? conocen alguno que tenga control de tonos y sirva para mic dinamicos? Son adecuados los TDA como aplificadores de voz? gracias.



Nop. Ninguno sirve para microfono, por que la ganancia para un mic es mucho mas alta que la de un pre normal.
Lo que normalmente se hace es poner antes del pre común, un pré para microfono y conectarlos en cascada. De esa forma tenés todo el control del pre normal y la sensibilidad de entrada de uno para mic.

Saludos!


----------



## hipatetik

Gracias por las respuestas. Estoy pensando hacer un equipo para poner varios mic dinámicos (4 o 5 por canal), tendré que hacer un pre de mic dinámico para cada una de las entradas y despues las mando al pre normal? gracias.


----------



## hipatetik

Les dejo el PCB de otro de la serie TDA, el TDA2009.  No lo revise bien pero creo que está, cualquier cosa corrijanlo y avisen. Si bien es un IC que está superado por otros de igual o menor precio y mejor rendimiento, lo cierto es que lo tenia tirado por ahi asi que le arme la placa...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hipatetik dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por las respuestas. Estoy pensando hacer un equipo para poner varios mic dinámicos (4 o 5 por canal), tendré que hacer un pre de mic dinámico para cada una de las entradas y despues las mando al pre normal? gracias.



No tan rápido!
Antes de mandarlos al pre, van a tener que pasar por un mezclador (mixer), por que si nó, no vas a tener control sobre cada fuente de señal. El pré común va al último.

Saludos!


----------



## hipatetik

Osea que iria un Pre de mic por cada entrada de mic, la etapa de mezcla, y el pre general y de ahi al amplificador, no? graciass.


----------



## hipatetik

Tengo muchas preg... resulta que tengo una fuente que rectificada y flitrada tira +-35V 4A. La habia comprado para un amplificador con TIP142-147 pero el amplificador era muy trucho y despues se me quemo...Mi pregunta es si alguien conoce algún IC (un TDA, un LM o algun otro conocido) que tire buenos Watts y que opere en +-35V? Si es un IC doble (stereo), mejor, y sino, armo dos iguales. Muchas gracias por todas las respuestas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hipatetik dijo:
			
		

> Osea que iria un Pre de mic por cada entrada de mic, la etapa de mezcla, y el pre general y de ahi al amplificador, no? graciass.



Sip, esa es una posibilidad.
Hay otras, pero esa es la mas simple y económica.

Saludos!


----------



## hipatetik

Encontre esto, usa 2 LM741 y segun el tipo es una mezcladora para micrófonos dinámicos (aunque como está configurada parece que fuera una especie de Pre también...) Servirá de una o habrá que intercalarla con otro pre? 

La pregunta se me salio de tema (esto era de los TDA) pero bueno, me interesa porque estoy viendo qué poner adelante del TDA jajaja

http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/mixer2.asp


----------



## leop4

lanix1 dijo:
			
		

> Aqui les dejo las fotos del amplificador armado, le puese los disipadores pequeños porque no tenia otros  pero lo puse en un cascaron de fuente de PC con su respectivo ventilador y quedo muy bien, excelente amplificador muy bueno segun las pruebas arroja 48W RMS una potencia considerable y una calidad de sonido muy buena. Lo alimento con la fuente de 22V 0 -22V a 5 Amp. hiba a armar uno stereo pero me quedo corto el transformador o muy justo para cubrir la necesidad de los amplificador. muy importante colocar el capacitor de poliester de 22 nF en la resistencia de 680 Ohms quita mucho ruido en la salida.



lanix1 esa idea del capacitor en la resistencia la encontre yo de casualidad eee la verdad ya no sabia que hacer pero despues hice otro modelo y me anduvo sin poner ningun capacitor de ningun lado ajaj ponele el otro cap de la otra resistencia de 680 asi esta balanceado.
de paso les suvo un pequeño vumetro que hice yo con mis propias manos y anda de mil maravillas. tienen las dos versiones la chica osea la compacta y la grande.


----------



## cristian-o2

Hola a todos yo arme el amplificador que sale en la hoja de datos del tda2040 lo probé con una fuente de +20-20 de 1A… el problema es que la fuente “me parece muy chica” yo quiero el amplificador para una guitarra eléctrica quisiera saber con que fuente tendría que alimentarlo para que me tire bien un parlante de rango extendido de 8”,  4 ohms


----------



## pabloh

hola me podrian dar un circuito impreso o algunos datos para armar unas cajitas de sonido?tengo que hacerlas con 2 TDA 2040.muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

pabloh dijo:
			
		

> hola me podrian dar un circuito impreso o algunos datos para armar unas cajitas de sonido?tengo que hacerlas con 2 TDA 2040.muchas gracias



Especificá algún dato... tamaño de parlantes? qué tipo de sonido querés? para qué lo vas a usar? qué presupuesto tenés?

Hay miles de planos de bafles, mientras más datos especifiques mejor... igualmente hay varios post dedicados al tema.

Saludos


----------



## Cuestavi08

una pregnta yo haciendo esas pequeños ensambles de esos componestes tendria un amplificador de 40w? pero a ese amplificador le tendria que colocar el pre de guitarra me podrian hacer el esquema como iría conectado el pre para guitarra muchas gracias


----------



## Cuestavi08

PD: Solo con hacer el pequeño circuito que esta en el la hoja de datos sale funcionando también? 

El amplificador que quiero construir es para guitarra muchas gracias


----------



## lanix1

Si los circuitos que estan en la hoja de datos si trabajan muy bien, solo con hacer el pcb y los componentes correctos trabaja bien.

y para el pre checa esto, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about3427.html

ahi vienen 2 yo hice el segundo y suena excelente.


----------



## lanix1

Al segundo me refiero con el que posteo joako666. el archivo PDF.


----------



## Cuestavi08

lo que no entiendo en los PCB es que solo hacen para un TDA para colocar 2 tengo que fabricar dos iguales? y como los conecto entre si

gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Cuestavi08 dijo:
			
		

> lo que no entiendo en los PCB es que solo hacen para un TDA para colocar 2 tengo que fabricar dos iguales? y como los conecto entre si
> 
> gracias



En la 1º página tenés los PCBs, tanto del modo simple como en puente. Para armar en estéreo, tenés que armar dos iguales. A cada uno le vas a colocar la señal correspondiente a cada canal, y lo que van a compartir ambos es la alimentación. Luego de cada uno vas a sacar la señal para cada parlante.

Saludos


----------



## franko1819

asi se debe hacer si necesitas mas potencia:


----------



## Cuestavi08

ah el problema, va nose si problema pero yo lo quisiera para guitarra

no importaría si es estéreo?  el pre amplificador funciona igual? y como hago para unir los dos circuitos de TDA para poder unir y formar un amplificador mono pero de 70w aprox.

gracias por sus respuestas este foro esta entre los mejores gracias a las personas que lo conforman


----------



## Cuestavi08

franko1819 dijo:
			
		

> asi se debe hacer si necesitas mas potencia:



y me podrían decir Que tamaño tiene la plaqueta completa, las medidas por que en ningún lugar veo las medidas 
gracias


----------



## lanix1

Cuestavi08 solo el TDA2050 en bridge alimentado con +22V 0 -22V te da una potencia aproximada a los 50 Watts RMS que es una potencia considerable, creeme que el circuito no da la apariencia de tal potencia pero te dejara con la boca abierta, si necesitas mas potencia puedes armar una amplificador con un STK o transistorado.
si quieres armar el estereo solo construye 2 de estos circuitos que se mencionan al principio y con el mismo premp alimenta la entrada de los 2, asi tendras 2 salidas o sea un amplificador de 50W RMS X 2, claro que necesitaras un transformador de unos 8 o 9 Amperes para poder soportar la I de estos amplificador.


----------



## Cuestavi08

ah gracias bridge significa en puente? o con un solo integrado de tda logro 50w
porque esa es la potencia que quiero y que transformadorr le coloco +/-22 A?

disculpa mi ignorancia 
gracias


----------



## franko1819

si es correcto BRIDGE=PUENTE


----------



## lanix1

necesitas un transformador de 16VCA 0 16VCA a 5 Amperes para que te soperte a plena carga el amplificador, se puede menos pero se reduce el tiempo que podras tener encendido a maxima potencia el amplificador. con ese transformador ya cuando rectifiques la corriente tendras los +22 0 -22 que se necesitan. recuerda que la fuente es simetrica, busca diagramas en el foro si no sabes hacerla , es muy sencillo.


----------



## Cuestavi08

ah joya muchas gracias. pero lo que no entiendo es la salida del transformador es Alterna (AC) y se debe rectificar para quedar 22v continua (DC)? 

yo el transformador lo voy a comprar no seria mejor que pida uno de +22 -22v de 5A y listo asi no lo tengo que rectificar 

gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Al rectificar y filtrar, la tensión DC que resulta es aproximadamente 1.4 veces la tensión AC original del transformador. Por lo tanto, con un transformador 16+16, rectificado y filtrado quedarían unos 22VDC por rama justo para alimentar al amplificador. NO lo pidas de 22+22 al transformador ya que luego tendrías una tensión DC de unos 30V por rama y sería superior a la admitida por el integrado.

Saludos


----------



## Cuestavi08

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Al rectificar y filtrar, la tensión DC que resulta es aproximadamente 1.4 veces la tensión AC original del transformador. Por lo tanto, con un transformador 16+16, rectificado y filtrado quedarían unos 22VDC por rama justo para alimentar al amplificador. NO lo pidas de 22+22 al transformador ya que luego tendrías una tensión DC de unos 30V por rama y sería superior a la admitida por el integrado.
> 
> Saludos




Y como lo tendría que pedir? y alguno tiene idea de cuanto puede llegar a salir?

gracias muchachos


----------



## mnicolau

Tenés que pedir un transformador 16+16 3[A]. Con eso alimentás bien un amplificador con TDA2050 en modo bridge. 
Costo... unos 50$ aprox.

Saludos


----------



## Cuestavi08

ah joya gracias, esta carito jeje

saludos ahora tengo que investigar como rectificarlo porque no se 

saludos y gracias nuevamente


----------



## mnicolau

Siempre resulta siendo lo más caro la parte de alimentación...

Te dejo el pcb para pasar de alterna a continua (rectificado y filtrado).

Saludos


----------



## Cuestavi08

uh perfecto me viene eso jeje

pero yo el transformador que compro la salida ya no sale en continua?


----------



## mnicolau

Cuestavi08 dijo:
			
		

> pero yo el transformador que compro la salida ya no sale en continua?



Nop.. tenés alterna a la salida del transformador así que necesitás pasarla a continua, te recomiendo busques algo de información sobre cómo trabaja un puente rectificador y los capacitores de filtrado, nunca está de más saber esas cosas... y es algo fundamental.

Saludos


----------



## Cuestavi08

listo muchas gracias

muy importantes tus consejos


----------



## master2009

hola solo tengo una duda tu circuito es para una sola bocina o 2 porque he visto otros diseños por ahi y son de dos bosinas , te digo porque pretendo anexar tu circuito al que hice es casi igual nada mas que el ruido es casi nulo en una fuente externa y a 20 v, necesito saber eso entonces y de cuantos ohms se deveria usar para tener un mejor sonido de 44u 8 ohms  y a cuantos watts


----------



## pabloh

MNICOLAU aca te doy unos datos de las caracteristicas que tienen que tener las cajitas...tengo que lograr 25W de potencia con parlantes de 8 pulgadas y tweter y es un sonido de tipo 2.0...desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

master2009 dijo:
			
		

> hola solo tengo una duda tu circuito es para una sola bocina o 2 porque he visto otros diseños por ahi y son de dos bosinas , te digo porque pretendo anexar tu circuito al que hice es casi igual nada mas que el ruido es casi nulo en una fuente externa y a 20 v, necesito saber eso entonces y de cuantos ohms se deveria usar para tener un mejor sonido de 44u 8 ohms  y a cuantos watts



Hola, los circuitos que subí, tanto el simple como el bridge, son mono. Supongo que a eso te referís con lo de 1 bocina o 2 bocinas. La última parte no entendí muy bien a qué te referís...

pabloh, para qué son esos datos? armate 2 TDA2040 en modo simple, uno para cada canal y a cada tweeter ponele un capacitor para hacer un filtro básico pasa altos. Ahí tendrías un 2.0 con esa potencia.

Saludos


----------



## Cuestavi08

Te hago una consulta que tamaño te parlante me aconsejas que le ponga y también la potencia para hacerme uno con tda 2050 en puente? ah y el ohmeage?  yo lo voy a comprar de rango extendido

gracias


----------



## Guillermo24

Hola gente. estoy en el armado de un amplificador en puente con el tda2050 y tiene un zumbido fuerte, segui el circuito que proporciona el fabricante con el tda 2030, sera un tema de rectificación y filtro?


----------



## mnicolau

Actualicé la versión en modo puente, compacté la placa un poco.

Saludos


----------



## NAHUEL_15_33

para la fuente de +-22v con el zener  como lo pido digamos 22v y cuanta potencia?


----------



## lanix1

NAHUEL_15_33

El diodo zener solo regula el voltaje, la corriente se banca en el transistor. asi que diodo zener de 22V que pediras no importa de que potencia sea.


----------



## aquienbuscabas

hola me gustaria saber si el circuito del pre con el tl072 me andaria bien con un amplificador de 70w echo con  el  STK086?


----------



## lanix1

aquienbuscabas dijo:
			
		

> hola me gustaria saber si el circuito del pre con el tl072 me andaria bien con un amplificador de 70w echo con  el  STK086?




Pues a mi me andubo muy bien con el STK439, me da muy buena ganancia y un buen sonido. Ademas te sale muy economico armarte este pre.


----------



## aquienbuscabas

oks muchas gracias por tu respuesta... en unos dias  te digo como funciona


----------



## elosciloscopio

Hablando de STK...
Hace poco me dieron una minicadena, cuya reparación era imposible, pero el sistema de potencia
estaba intacto. 
El circuito iva en una placa aparte y llevava un STK4142 II, que me gustaría reutilizar  como amplificador. 
La placa lleva dos conectores, uno de entrada de señal, y otro de la salida de potencia y la alimentación.

Pero no se que voltaje e intensidad necesita. ¿Alguien lo sabe? es una pena tirar ese amplificador 
Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

elosciloscopio, lo que hay que hacer en esos casos es directamente revisar el datasheet del integrado, acá lo tenés:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/S/T/K/4/STK4142II.shtml

Ahí vas a poder ver que se alimenta máximo con +-39[V] y en la página 5 podés ver la gráfica de potencia de acuerdo a la tensión de alimentación. Con +-32[V] le sacás 50[W] por canal con 0.4% THD en 8 [Ohm] (muy linda cifra)...

Y respecto a la corriente, va a ser función de la potencia total que pienses obtener... para el caso anterior, necesitarías un transformador 24+24 de unos 5[A] por lo menos.

Saludos


----------



## aquienbuscabas

y volviendo denuevo con el tema del pre podria usar en ves del tl072 el tl082 o no es recomendable?


----------



## leop4

el tl072 y 082 son lo mismo yo use el NJM4558 y anduvo perfecto.


----------



## aquienbuscabas

oks gracias porque pregunte en varias electronicas y el unico que tenian era el 082


----------



## Jhonny DC

Discúlpame Mnicolau, tengo una pregunta…
Te cuento, en la primera página de este tema (que esta bueno, estoy por hacer el puente con los 2040) vi que expusiste un diagrama para regular la fuente con Zegers y vi que subiste la simulación en LiveWare. Por curiosidad, lo abrí con el circuit Wizard e intente simularlo… sin problemas… en vacío la fuente se mantiene regulada pero entonces se me ocurrió cargar el circuito para ver si seguía siendo estable y o sorpresa, con un Amper el voltaje bajo a casi 13V.
Normalmente no confío mucho en estos datos por lo que seguí leyendo y mas adelante haces referencia a una fuente regulada de la misma forma (propuesta por el amigo Fogonazo) pero con la diferencia de que Fogonazo utilizo transistores Darlington. Entonces modifique el diagrama para simularlo con transistores en Darlington con un BD135 para el TIP41C (rama positiva) y un BD136 para el TIP42C (rama negativa) y con eso se mantuvo estable hasta +/- 4Amperes que aguantan los TIP41C y TIP42C.
Luego saque los BD y remplace el TIP41C por un TIP140 (que es un transistor Darlington) y el TIP42C por el TIP145 (par complementario del TIP140) porque estos trabajan con hasta 10Amperios y siguen siendo estables hasta los 10A que soporta los TIP 140 y 145.
*Aclaro, esto es solo en simuladores de circuitos.*
Perdón por el prologo y la historia de mi vida pero acá viene la pregunta:
Como ya mencione no confío mucho en los datos de los simuladores. Lo que quería saber es si alguien ha construido este sistema de regulación con los TIP41C y TIP42C y si ha medido los valores de la fuente con plena carga. ¿Los voltajes se mantienen estables a pesar de la carga?
En fin, otra pregunta y no molesto más.
¿Puedo usar el puente con TDA2040 para un sub-woofer? ¿Tiene buena respuesta en bajos? ¿Alguien sabe que tendría que modificar para mejorar la respuesta en bajos? No me importa perder ancho de banda, con que suene bien desde, por decir algo, los +/- 250Hz para abajo me sobra.
Desde ya, muchas gracias
Salu2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> En fin, otra pregunta y no molesto más.
> ¿Puedo usar el puente con TDA2040 para un sub-woofer? ¿Tiene buena respuesta en bajos? ¿Alguien sabe que tendría que modificar para mejorar la respuesta en bajos? No me importa perder ancho de banda, con que suene bien desde, por decir algo, los +/- 250Hz para abajo me sobra.



La respuesta en bajos es lo que vos elijas en el filtro pasaaltos de entrada (1uF y 22K dan una fcia de corte de 7.3Hz) y en la realimentación (680 ohms y 22uF dan una fcia de corte de 10.6Hz), así que en este caso domina la de la realimentación. De todas formas, hay que cambiar la R de 680 ohms por una de 1K o 1K2 para bajar un poco la ganancia que es muy alta y ahí ta va quedar del orden de los 7Hz (a menos que subas el capacitor de entrada a 2,2uF, pero ya hay que hacer muchos cambios para ganar poco...). Con esos valores, tenes rsta en fcia plana desde los 20Hz hasta el limite superior del chip, que tendría que calcularlo para saber exacto de cuanto es, pero seguro tiene mas de 20KHz.

Cualquier otra cosa que quieras, vas a tener que usar filtros, pero con esos límites...esta sobrado por el lado del amplificador.

PD: La regulación con zenners y transistores funciona y muy bien. El problema es que no tiene protecciones de ningun tipo, pero anda perfecto...asumiendo que sabés calcular los valores de la resistencia de polarización y elegir la corriente del zenner.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

El problema está en la resistencia de 2.2k, para mayor corriente hay que reducir su valor. La fórmula (sacada del Marty Brown) es: R=(Vin(min)*hFe(min))/1.2Iout(máx)

Al aumentar la corriente, debe disminuir el valor de la R. Los BD135/136 son darlington? me parece que no... por lo general, para pocos mA, uso TIP41 y 42 (lo usé en la smps) y la única vez que usé esta fuente para potencia, use TIP142 y 147.

Respecto a lo otro, el fin de semana pasado estuve probando un sub, con el filtro pasa bajos variable de Electronics Lab y un TDA2040 (en modo simple nomás) y la verdad que se comporta muy bien... no sabría decirte de algún otro cambio al circuito del TDA...

PD: veo que te lo acaba de responder el profe ezavalla jeje.

Saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> La respuesta en bajos es lo que vos elijas en el filtro pasaaltos de entrada (1uF y 22K dan una fcia de corte de 7.3Hz) y en la realimentación (680 ohms y 22uF dan una fcia de corte de 10.6Hz), así que en este caso domina la de la realimentación. De todas formas, hay que cambiar la R de 680 ohms por una de 1K o 1K2 para bajar un poco la ganancia que es muy alta y ahí ta va quedar del orden de los 7Hz (a menos que subas el capacitor de entrada a 2,2uF, pero ya hay que hacer muchos cambios para ganar poco...). Con esos valores, tenes rsta en fcia plana desde los 20Hz hasta el limite superior del chip, que tendría que calcularlo para saber exacto de cuanto es, pero seguro tiene mas de 20KHz.
> 
> Cualquier otra cosa que quieras, vas a tener que usar filtros, pero con esos límites...esta sobrado por el lado del amplificador.


Claro, lo que quería saber es si se podía establecer una fcia de corte superior de digamos 250Hz. Digamos que el amplificador baje su ganancia por enzima de esa frecuencia.
De todos modos, con los datos que me diste creo que ya va bien. Le agrego un filtro activo pasabajos a la entrada y veo. Cualquier cosa vuelvo a molestar




			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> PD: La regulación con zenners y transistores funciona y muy bien. El problema es que no tiene protecciones de ningun tipo, pero anda perfecto...asumiendo que sabés calcular los valores de la resistencia de polarización y elegir la corriente del zenner.
> 
> Saludos!


Si, no hay problema, solo fue una curiosidad que me quedo picando.



			
				mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> El problema está en la resistencia de 2.2k, para mayor corriente hay que reducir su valor. La fórmula (sacada del Marty Brown) es: R=(Vin(min)*hFe(min))/1.2Iout(máx)
> 
> Al aumentar la corriente, debe disminuir el valor de la R. Los BD135/136 son darlington? me parece que no... por lo general, para pocos mA, uso TIP41 y 42 (lo usé en la smps) y la única vez que usé esta fuente para potencia, use TIP142 y 147.


Lo sabía, pasa que cuando la variación de corriente es grande se complica.
Los BD135/136 NO son Darlington. Lo que dije fue que los use para excitar directamente (en configuración Darlington) a los TIP41C/42C. osea, el emisor del BD a la base del TIP.
Para pocos mA tambien puedes usar TIP31/32 que trabajan hasta 2A o los BD135/136 te dan algo más de 1A.
Los que si son Darlington son los TIP140; 141; 142 (NPN) y sus pares complementarios TIP145; 146; 147 (PNP)



			
				mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Respecto a lo otro, el fin de semana pasado estuve probando un sub, con el filtro pasa bajos variable de Electronics Lab y un TDA2040 (en modo simple nomás) y la verdad que se comporta muy bien... no sabría decirte de algún otro cambio al circuito del TDA...
> 
> PD: veo que te lo acaba de responder el profe ezavalla jeje.
> 
> Saludos


Gracias igual mnicolau, veo que hago con lo que menciono Ezavalla y te cuento como “andó”  
Salu2

PD.:   El día que Ezavalla se decida a cobrarnos todo lo que nos ayuda nos vamos a ver en serios problemas  … mejor no le demos ideas


----------



## S.W.A.T.

les quiero comentar que yo e alimentado al tda2040 hasta con 24v con cargas diferentes de 4 y 8 ohms y funciona igual de las mil maravillas es una joyita este amplificador lo e montado en mi auto y funciona a la perfecion cero ruido.

saludos.

pd:vale la pena armar este amplificador tiene un sonido barbaro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> Claro, lo que quería saber es *si se podía establecer una fcia de corte superior de digamos 250Hz*. Digamos que el amplificador baje su ganancia por enzima de esa frecuencia.
> De todos modos, con los datos que me diste creo que ya va bien. Le agrego un filtro activo pasabajos a la entrada y veo.



No podés ajustar directamente la frecuencia de corte superior por que no tenes acceso al VAS interno del chip, pero de todas formas, leé la hoja de datos, por que al final hacen un "filtro de potencia" que te puede ser util. Básicamente es usar el TDA como un operacional (que lo es) para armar un filtro pasabajo, pero  a su vez, el filtro es el amplificador, así que te ahorrás una etapa. Yo no lo he probado, pero suena muy lógico...

Saludos!


----------



## lanix1

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Hablando de STK...
> Hace poco me dieron una minicadena, cuya reparación era imposible, pero el sistema de potencia
> estaba intacto.
> El circuito iva en una placa aparte y llevava un STK4142 II, que me gustaría reutilizar  como amplificador.
> La placa lleva dos conectores, uno de entrada de señal, y otro de la salida de potencia y la alimentación.
> 
> Pero no se que voltaje e intensidad necesita. ¿Alguien lo sabe? es una pena tirar ese amplificador
> Gracias



  ooooooorrrrrraaaaaaaalllllllllllllllleeeeeeeee, que curioso a mi tambien me paso algo parecido, una señora que vive cerca de la casa me regalo un ecualizador con salidas amplificadas SHARP que ya no servia, como sabe que estoy estudiando electronica pues me la regalo para ver que le podia sacar, y trae este integrado, suena excelente, muy, muy, buen sonido, esta alimentada con +- 36 Volts y tira alrededor de 50W RMS la tengo con un par de 15" con tweter, y los levanta al 100%, el problema que tenia esta consola eran unos postes del arnes de alimentación que estaban desoldados, como ven que suerte no?, y pues comparando, el TDA2050 en bridge con el STK4142II son muy parecidos solo que el TDA tiene mas poder en el bajeo y tira unos watts RMS mas a +-22 V, es mucho mas economico que el STK, en su fuente y en su circuito.


----------



## Jhonny DC

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> No podés ajustar directamente la frecuencia de corte superior por que no tenes acceso al VAS interno del chip, pero de todas formas, leé la hoja de datos, por que al final hacen un "filtro de potencia" que te puede ser util. Básicamente es usar el TDA como un operacional (que lo es) para armar un filtro pasabajo, pero  a su vez, el filtro es el amplificador, así que te ahorrás una etapa. Yo no lo he probado, pero suena muy lógico...
> 
> Saludos!


OK. Gracias Ezavalla. Lo había visto de pasada y asumí que hablaba del TDA2320 que usan en un circuito un poco mas arriba para hacer un filtro activo pasa-bajos/pasa-altos y por eso no le había prestado atención.
Salu2


----------



## aquienbuscabas

hola! soy yo de nuevo  dandole las gracias por todaaa su ayuda. El pre funciona de mil maravillas!controla excelente los tonos y el volumen y encima es economico!
gracias de nuevo... y para agradecerles mas les dejo a quien le pueda servir el pbc del pre pero estereo (por las dudas revicenlo para que despues no nombren a toda mi famila) aunque a mi me andubo.
*Lo que cambie del circuito anterior fue el tl072 por el tl082.
*la resistencia de 3k3 (de 22k o 33k o 47k como aconsejan) de entrada, por una resistencias de 10k 
*ademas inclui las modificaciones que aconseja ezavalla
*una alimentacion con +/-15V
bue espero que le sirva les dejo un esquema del circuito con el que me guie PERO NO ESTA MODIFICADO! y el pcb (el cual incluye todos los cambios anteriores)


----------



## aquienbuscabas

ah me olvidaba las letas que aparecen so puentes a-a, b-b, c-c etc ya se que son bastante pero no encontre forma de eliminarlos 

saludos


----------



## treblo

hola tengo una duda hoy fui a aveeriguar para comprar el transformador para armar un tda2050 y lo pedi de 4A la cosa es que el que me atendio me pregunti si 4A en total o por rama como lo tendria que pedir?
yo le dije en total no por rama y me dio un precio de 76 pesos soy de argentina esta bien ese precio o es caro?
gracias


----------



## lanix1

treblo dijo:
			
		

> hola tengo una duda hoy fui a aveeriguar para comprar el transformador para armar un tda2050 y lo pedi de 4A la cosa es que el que me atendio me pregunti si 4A en total o por rama como lo tendria que pedir?
> yo le dije en total no por rama y me dio un precio de 76 pesos soy de argentina esta bien ese precio o es caro?
> gracias



Esta muy bien ese precio, en verdad, conviertiendo ese dinero a peso mexicano nos da como unos $406 y la verdad que esta baratos, ya que un transformador de 16 VCA 0 16 VCA @ 2Amperes por rama sale en $750.00 mexicanos, o sea que ese que dices tu esta ideal por la corriente pero que voltaje es?


----------



## treblo

el voltaje del transformadorr que averigue es de 16 0 16 v 

entonces lo pido de 4A en total? osea 2A por rama?


----------



## Jhonny DC

aquienbuscabas dijo:
			
		

> ah me olvidaba las letas q aparecen so puentes a-a, b-b, c-c etc ya se q son bastante pero no encontre forma de eliminarlos
> 
> saludos




Hola Aquien… la verdad no se que decirte. Buen trabajo!
El tema de los puentes… a veces se puede evitar y otras ni modo a menos que quieras rediseñar toda la plaqueta.
Ahora, creo que alguien comento negativamente acerca de este pre por el modo como controla el volumen. Pero en fin, si a ti te sirve y crees que funciona bien, esta perfecto. En lo personal habría utilizado el TL084 en lugar de los 2 TL082 pero creo que eso va a gusto de cada uno.
Te quedo bueno.
Salu2


----------



## aquienbuscabas

> Hola Aquien… la verdad no se que decirte. Buen trabajo!
> El tema de los puentes… a veces se puede evitar y otras ni modo a menos que quieras rediseñar toda la plaqueta.
> Ahora, creo que alguien comento negativamente acerca de este pre por el modo como controla el volumen. Pero en fin, si a ti te sirve y crees que funciona bien, esta perfecto. En lo personal habría utilizado el TL084 en lugar de los 2 TL082 pero creo que eso va a gusto de cada uno.
> Te quedo bueno.
> Salu2


sisi me anda mejor que bien....

gracias por el culplido es un placer poder ayudar en algo a los compañeros del foro
saludos


----------



## treblo

hola aquienbuscabas mira yo tambien soy de argentina de zona norte te queria preguntar en donde puedo conseguir potenciometros dobles porque no los consigo por ningun lado :S si conoces alguna caza de electronica que los tenga te agradeceria que me pasaras la direccion.. 

Gracias


----------



## aquienbuscabas

> hola aquienbuscabas mira yo tambien soy de argentina de zona norte te queria preguntar en donde puedo conseguir potenciometros dobles porque no los consigo por ningun lado :S si conoces alguna caza de electronica que los tenga te agradeceria que me pasaras la direccion..
> 
> Gracias



hola treblo, mira yo soy de bs as y los compre en  el centro de moron. En una calle llamada mendoza, que ahi tienen de casi todo, para ser mas exacto tenian 2 tipos de potenciometros dobles los de eje metalico y los de eje plastico (los cuales compre)

espero que te haya servido
saludos



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

>


----------



## treblo

haaa es bueno saberlo por casualida conoces alguna que este en el microcentro?


----------



## aquienbuscabas

mmm.. no, la unica que fui a comprar cerca del centro fue en la electronica linier pero no la recomiendo  

___________________________________________________________________________________


y con lo que dijo cacho? no puedo escribir Bs. As. haciendo referencia a buenos aires o que fue lo que dije mal? es una abrebiatura comun



saludos


----------



## treblo

hola ha bueno muchas gracias por las recomendaciones 

suerte gracias


----------



## Cacho

aquienbuscabas dijo:
			
		

> y con lo que dijo cacho? no puedo escribir Bs. As. haciendo referencia a buenos aires o que fue lo que dije mal? es una abrebiatura comun



Lo que está en rojo... Lo que está en rojo...

Leé tus últimos tres o cuatro posts y vas a encontrar un curioso patrón de ue después de las "q"   

Saludos


----------



## lanix1

Aparentemente tengo un problema con mi amplificador, creo que mi transformador esta sufriendo daños, cuando recien arme el TDA2050 en puente mi fuente simetrica trabajaba a +- 22 VCD el transformadorr me daba 16 VCA 0 16 VCA  @ 2.5 Amp por rama, en plena carga la corriente por Rama era 2.08 A y el voltaje por rama se mantenia en 21.32 VCD no bajaba mas de eso, la temperatura del transformador era muy baja a penas y se sentia al tacto, despues de varias semanas de uso mas o menos 1 hora diaria durante 5 semana, el transformador me da 15,2 VCA 0 15,2 VCA y la fuente en su salida sin carga me da +-20,5 VCD y en plena carga me da 18,5 VCD por rama y una corriente de 3.4 A por rama, el puente de diodos ni si quiera se calienta es de 6 A, y mis capacitores son de 4700 microf @ 35V.
Me di cuenta de este problema porque al subir a maxima potencia presentaba mucha distorción, siendo que antes no. el transformador sigue sin calentar casi nada a penas al tacto.

¿que creen que pueda ser?  ¿necesitare transformador mas grande?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

lanix1 dijo:
			
		

> Aparentemente tengo un problema con mi amplificador, creo que mi transformador esta sufriendo daños, cuando recien arme el TDA2050 en puente mi fuente simetrica trabajaba a +- 22 VCD el transformador me daba 16 VCA 0 16 VCA  @ 2.5 Amp por rama, en plena carga la corriente por Rama era 2.08 A y el voltaje por rama se mantenia en 21.32 VCD no bajaba mas de eso, la temperatura del transformador era muy baja a penas y se sentia al tacto, despues de varias semanas de uso mas o menos 1 hora diaria durante 5 semana, el transformador me da 15,2 VCA 0 15,2 VCA y la fuente en su salida sin carga me da +-20,5 VCD y en plena carga me da 18,5 VCD por rama y una corriente de 3.4 A por rama, el puente de diodos ni si quiera se calienta es de 6 A, y mis capacitores son de 4700 microf @ 35V.
> Me di cuenta de este problema porque al subir a maxima potencia presentaba mucha distorción, siendo que antes no. el transformador sigue sin calentar casi nada a penas al tacto.
> 
> ¿que creen que pueda ser?  ¿necesitare transformador mas grande?



Hay algo raro ahí. Las condiciones de prueba no parecen ser las mismas: en la primera estás consumiendo 2.08 Amp y en la segunda 3.4...un 70% más. Como no indicás las condiciones bajo las que has hecho las pruebas, lo único que te puedo decir es que *parece* que hubieras disminuido la impedancia del parlante o hubieras agregado mas dispositivos alimentados por la misma fuente. Tipo...probaste primero con 8 ohms y ahora lo estas haciendo con 4 ohms, o pusiste solo un amplificador y ahora tenés los dos del stereo. De todas formas, con un consumo de casi el doble, no me parece raro la caída de tensión en el transformador...es mas, me parece bastante lógica.

Si no describís las condiciones en las que hiiciste las mediciones, cualquier otra cosa que te diga va a ser un cuento.

Saludos!


----------



## lanix1

Hay algo raro ahí. Las condiciones de prueba no parecen ser las mismas: en la primera estás consumiendo 2.08 Amp y en la segunda 3.4...un 70% más. Como no indicás las condiciones bajo las que has hecho las pruebas, lo único que te puedo decir es que *parece* que hubieras disminuido la impedancia del parlante o hubieras agregado mas dispositivos alimentados por la misma fuente. Tipo...probaste primero con 8 ohms y ahora lo estas haciendo con 4 ohms, o pusiste solo un amplificador y ahora tenés los dos del stereo. De todas formas, con un consumo de casi el doble, no me parece raro la caída de tensión en el transformador...es mas, me parece bastante lógica.

Si no describís las condiciones en las que hiiciste las mediciones, cualquier otra cosa que te diga va a ser un cuento.

Saludos!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok, mira la fuente es solo para este amplificador no hay nada extra conectado a ella, para el pre opte por hacerle su propia fuente, el parlante es el mismo de 12" 8 Ohms, la temperatura donde trabaja el amplificador es de 29°C, creeme que si no se mi hiciera raro no hubiera posteado nada en el foro... las primeras mediciones se hicieron en las mismas condiciones que las segundas donde me esta dando la falla, me gusta hacer las mediciones y anotarlas en una libreta para luego si hay fallas tener una referencia de estas. la corriente subio debido a que el voltaje bajo. ¿No se que pueda ser el transformador lo compre solo para este amplificador y esta nuevecito, aparentemente tiene falla...

Gracias por el comentario


----------



## Jhonny DC

lanix1 dijo:
			
		

> Ok, mira la fuente es solo para este amplificador no hay nada extra conectado a ella, para el pre opte por hacerle su propia fuente, el parlante es el mismo de 12" 8 Ohms, la temperatura donde trabaja el amplificador es de 29°C, creeme que si no se mi hiciera raro no hubiera posteado nada en el foro... las primeras mediciones se hicieron en las mismas condiciones que las segundas donde me esta dando la falla, me gusta hacer las mediciones y anotarlas en una libreta para luego si hay fallas tener una referencia de estas. *la corriente subio debido a que el voltaje bajo. *¿No se que pueda ser el transformador lo compre solo para este amplificador y esta nuevecito, aparentemente tiene falla...
> 
> Gracias por el comentario



Discúlpame Lanix pero creo que tenés un error de concepto. El consumo no aumenta porque baje el voltaje. Si depende del voltaje, el consumo generalmente aumenta cuando aumenta el voltaje y disminuye al bajar el voltaje.
Tu problema es que por algún motivo subió el consumo y eso provoco que el voltaje disminuya. Si las condiciones de testeo son las mismas, entonces tenés una fuga de corriente en algún lado. Desconecta la fuente y medí en vacío. Dudo mucho que sea problema del transformador pero medí en vacío así la descartamos por el momento.
Si la fuente no presenta problemas al medirla en vacío, seguimos midiendo conectándola al amplificador. Si es stereo conecta una placa a la vez y medí el consumo sin conectar el parlante y compara el consumo de cada placa.
Si es mono solo medí el consumo sin parlante y seguimos hablando.
Salu2


----------



## lanix1

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> lanix1 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, mira la fuente es solo para este amplificador no hay nada extra conectado a ella, para el pre opte por hacerle su propia fuente, el parlante es el mismo de 12" 8 Ohms, la temperatura donde trabaja el amplificador es de 29°C, creeme que si no se mi hiciera raro no hubiera posteado nada en el foro... las primeras mediciones se hicieron en las mismas condiciones que las segundas donde me esta dando la falla, me gusta hacer las mediciones y anotarlas en una libreta para luego si hay fallas tener una referencia de estas. *la corriente subio debido a que el voltaje bajo. *¿No se que pueda ser el transformador lo compre solo para este amplificador y esta nuevecito, aparentemente tiene falla...
> 
> Gracias por el comentario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discúlpame Lanix pero creo que tenés un error de concepto. El consumo no aumenta porque baje el voltaje. Si depende del voltaje, el consumo generalmente aumenta cuando aumenta el voltaje y disminuye al bajar el voltaje.
> Tu problema es que por algún motivo subió el consumo y eso provoco que el voltaje disminuya. Si las condiciones de testeo son las mismas, entonces tenés una fuga de corriente en algún lado. Desconecta la fuente y medí en vacío. Dudo mucho que sea problema del transformador pero medí en vacío así la descartamos por el momento.
> Si la fuente no presenta problemas al medirla en vacío, seguimos midiendo conectándola al amplificador. Si es stereo conecta una placa a la vez y medí el consumo sin conectar el parlante y compara el consumo de cada placa.
> Si es mono solo medí el consumo sin parlante y seguimos hablando.
> Salu2
Hacer clic para expandir...


las mediciones que te doy son con la fuente sin ningun tipo de carga, me daba al principio +- 22VCD y ahora me da +-20.5 VCD, ahorita acavo de llegar de la tienda de elctronica y me compre otro puente rectificador esto para ir descartando, la cambie de PCB a otro que habia hecho previamente y sigue igual, cale mi circuito de rectificaciòn con un transformador de 12 VCA simetricos y me da +- 16 VCD sin carga, creo que no hay de otra me tendre que comprar otro transformador, estoy casi seguro de que es eso, pero la verdad nunca me habia pasado esto... ¿ a caso vendria defectuoso? ¿o realmente no era apto para este amplificador? segun los calculos si tenia que aguantar bien... bueno agradesco sus comentarios...


----------



## leop4

aquienbuscabas dijo:
			
		

> hola! soy yo de nuevo  dandole las gracias por todaaa su ayuda. El pre funciona de mil maravillas!controla excelente los tonos y el volumen y encima es economico!
> gracias de nuevo... y para agradecerles mas les dejo a quien le pueda servir el pbc del pre pero estereo (por las dudas revicenlo para que despues no nombren a toda mi famila) aunque a mi me andubo.
> *Lo que cambie del circuito anterior fue el tl072 por el tl082.
> *la resistencia de 3k3 (de 22k o 33k o 47k como aconsejan) de entrada, por una resistencias de 10k
> *ademas inclui las modificaciones que aconseja ezavalla
> *una alimentacion con +/-15V
> bue espero que le sirva les dejo un esquema del circuito con el que me guie PERO NO ESTA MODIFICADO! y el pcb (el cual incluye todos los cambios anteriores)



disculpame que te lo diga asi pero eso es una locura de espacio aquienbuscabas, yo lo que hice fue unir las dos plaquetitas y no ocupa nada de lugar ese pcb es muyyyy grande y esas pistas estan muy finas y que esten en diagonal es un poco raro ya que salen con los defectos del impreso, repito esta muy bueno para el que necesita un pre asi pero para el que usa un gabinete atx es muy grande.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

lanix1 dijo:
			
		

> las mediciones que te doy son con la fuente sin ningun tipo de carga, me daba al principio +- 22VCD y ahora me da +-20.5 VCD, ahorita acavo de llegar de la tienda de elctronica y me compre otro puente rectificador esto para ir descartando, la cambie de PCB a otro que habia hecho previamente y sigue igual, cale mi circuito de rectificaciòn con un transformador de 12 VCA simetricos y me da +- 16 VCD sin carga, creo que no hay de otra me tendre que comprar otro transformador, estoy casi seguro de que es eso, pero la verdad nunca me habia pasado esto... ¿ a caso vendria defectuoso? ¿o realmente no era apto para este amplificador? segun los calculos si tenia que aguantar bien... bueno agradesco sus comentarios...



Cual era la tensión de la red eléctrica en la primera medición y cual es ahora?

PD: Nunca he visto un transformador fallar de esa forma. Cuando se queman....se queman y yá...no andan mas, o hacen saltar los fusibles. Salvo que el que compraste tuviera el cable del secundario muuuyyy malo, de manera tal que haya perdido parte de la aislación en algunas espiras consecutivas y por se hayan puesto en cortocircuito...y por eso baja la tensión...posible...es posible, pero....


----------



## Jhonny DC

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> aquienbuscabas dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah me olvidaba las letas q aparecen so puentes a-a, b-b, c-c etc ya se q son bastante pero no encontre forma de eliminarlos
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Aquien… la verdad no se que decirte. Buen trabajo!
> El tema de los puentes… a veces se puede evitar y otras ni modo a menos que quieras rediseñar toda la plaqueta.
> Ahora, creo que alguien comento negativamente acerca de este pre por el modo como controla el volumen. Pero en fin, si a ti te sirve y crees que funciona bien, esta perfecto. En lo personal habría utilizado el TL084 en lugar de los 2 TL082 pero creo que eso va a gusto de cada uno.
> Te quedo bueno.
> Salu2
Hacer clic para expandir...


Bueno, acá te dejo lo que te mencione como idea con el TL084. y le quite alguno de los puentes  
Salu2

Leo4, coinsido con vos
salu2


----------



## mnicolau

Muy buen trabajo con el pre en estéreo Jhonny... quedó archivado.

PD: te faltó una pista, en uno de los pads del pote del volumen, iría al positivo del cap de 10[uF] de la otra entrada. Ah y los caps de 10[uF] del pad central de ese mismo potenciómetro, al parecer están invertidos.

Saludos, gracias por el aporte.


----------



## lanix1

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> lanix1 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> las mediciones que te doy son con la fuente sin ningun tipo de carga, me daba al principio +- 22VCD y ahora me da +-20.5 VCD, ahorita acavo de llegar de la tienda de elctronica y me compre otro puente rectificador esto para ir descartando, la cambie de PCB a otro que habia hecho previamente y sigue igual, cale mi circuito de rectificaciòn con un transformador de 12 VCA simetricos y me da +- 16 VCD sin carga, creo que no hay de otra me tendre que comprar otro transformador, estoy casi seguro de que es eso, pero la verdad nunca me habia pasado esto... ¿ a caso vendria defectuoso? ¿o realmente no era apto para este amplificador? segun los calculos si tenia que aguantar bien... bueno agradesco sus comentarios...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cual era la tensión de la red eléctrica en la primera medición y cual es ahora?
> 
> PD: Nunca he visto un transformador fallar de esa forma. Cuando se queman....se queman y yá...no andan mas, o hacen saltar los fusibles. Salvo que el que compraste tuviera el cable del secundario muuuyyy malo, de manera tal que haya perdido parte de la aislación en algunas espiras consecutivas y por se hayan puesto en cortocircuito...y por eso baja la tensión...posible...es posible, pero....
Hacer clic para expandir...


Bueno ya tengo la respuesta, y muchas gracias por sus comentarios, el problema si es el transformador, ayer mismo que conteste el ultimo post fui con un amigo que conoce a un señor que vende transformadores, le compre uno de 16VCA 0 16 VCA @ 5 0 6 Amp (mas o menos creo) por rama un santo moustruo, jajajajaja... para mi fortuna como el transformador es usado me lo dejo en $500.00 mexicanos. se lo conecte a mi circuito rectificador y trabajo justo como el otro cuando estaba bueno, me da +-22.4 VCD y a maxima potencia mi voltaje se mantiene en +-21.9 VCD y consume 2.03 Amp por rama, el amplificador no tiene distorsión ahora.  

mi pregunta es ahora, ¿El otro transformador sera recomendable utilizarlo en otros proyectos de menor potencia?

nunca me habia sucedido esta falla a ver que pasa con este nuevo transformador... aparentemente esta trabajando muy bien no se calienta nadita, tal vez y me arme otro circuito para hacerlo estereo...

y pues la tension de entrada en aquel entonces era de 127 VCA +- 2 y cuando hice las mediciones nuevas era de 127 VCA +-1 casi lo mismo. las mediciones de +- y algo, las hice tomando la lectura y la variacion del voltaje en un lapso de 1 minuto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

lanix1 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno ya tengo la respuesta, y muchas gracias por sus comentarios, el problema si es el transformador, ayer mismo que conteste el ultimo post fui con un amigo que conoce a un señor que vende transformadores, le compre uno de 16VCA 0 16 VCA @ 5 0 6 Amp (mas o menos creo) por rama un santo moustruo, jajajajaja... para mi fortuna como el transformador es usado me lo dejo en $500.00 mexicanos. se lo conecte a mi circuito rectificador y trabajo justo como el otro cuando estaba bueno, me da +-22.4 VCD y a maxima potencia mi voltaje se mantiene en +-21.9 VCD y consume 2.03 Amp por rama, el amplificador no tiene distorsión ahora.
> 
> nunca me habia sucedido esta falla a ver que pasa con este nuevo transformador... aparentemente esta trabajando muy bien no se calienta nadita, tal vez y me arme otro circuito para hacerlo estereo...
> 
> y pues la tension de entrada en aquel entonces era de 127 VCA +- 2 y cuando hice las mediciones nuevas era de 127 VCA +-1 casi lo mismo. las mediciones de +- y algo, las hice tomando la lectura y la variacion del voltaje en un lapso de 1 minuto.



Te lo pregunté por que la variación de tensión del transformador podría haber sido el resultado de una baja en la tensión de red...pero se vé que no es así.



			
				lanix1 dijo:
			
		

> mi pregunta es ahora, ¿El otro transformador sera recomendable utilizarlo en otros proyectos de menor potencia?



Lo mejor que puedes hacer es guardarlo lejos de cualquier circuito que armes, y cuando tengas la oportunidad o necesidad, lo rebobinas por completo a las tensiones que necesitas y lo vuelves a usar. Tal como está...solo sirve para darselo por la cabezao a quien te lo vendió.

Saludos!


----------



## leop4

yo siempre quise preguntar algo como esto hace un tiempo largo hice el pre que esta abajo. me anduvo pero lo raro es que llevaba un solo operacional y regulaba las 2 señales L y R con un solo operacional es mas tiene Mid Range, habra alguna manera de modificar este para que funcione estereo con un solo integrado y en vez de colocarle el pot de volumen uno de Mid Range? gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> yo siempre quise preguntar algo como esto hace un tiempo largo hice el pre que esta abajo. me anduvo pero lo raro es que llevaba un solo operacional y regulaba las 2 señales L y R con un solo operacional es mas tiene Mid Range, habra alguna manera de modificar este para que funcione estereo con un solo integrado y en vez de colocarle el pot de volumen uno de Mid Range? gracias.



Ese pre con control de tono y un solo chip no tiene nada de otro planeta, y el diseño con un solo chip es bastante "regular" por que estás excitando con impedancia variable al control de tono y eso no es bueno. Leo, no vas a ganar nada "usando un solo operacional" salvo ahorrarte 2 pesos entre el otro A.O. doble y las resistencias.

Cual es el pre que querés modificar?

Saludos!


----------



## leop4

no el pre el chiquito pero si decis que no va bien esta bien, este lo hicimos con un amigo y anduvo de mil maravillas sin distorcion ni nada pero deja no importa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Noooppp...si no tiene por que distorsionar o andar mal, solo que no es tan bueno como un esquema un poco mas "completo". Si lo usas para un amplificador no muy transparente no vas a tener problemas, pero con algo mas elaborado vas a notar las diferencias.

De todas formas, ese operacional es muy bueno, así que si lo has usado, probablemente se escuche algo mejor que con un TL072 en esa configuración.

Saludos!


----------



## leop4

gracias ezavalla la verdad no pense en eso pero digamos que para un TDA2030 simple que serian unos 15+15W estaria bien? gracias.


----------



## Luis940323

hola a todos la verdad soy novato y pos quiero hacer el amplificador sencillo con el TDA2030 pero no se que va en la tierra de la mitad porfavor responer


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> gracias ezavalla la verdad no pense en eso pero digamos que para un TDA2030 simple que serian unos 15+15W estaria bien? gracias.



Seeeppp...debería andar bien, pero depende que tan buenos sean los baffles que tenés. Pero dale con confianza...


----------



## Jhonny DC

Luis940323 dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos la verdad soy novato y pos quiero hacer el amplificador sencillo con el TDA2030 pero no se que va en la tierra de la mitad porfavor responer



Hola Luis! Y bienvenido al foro.
Si no entendí mal tu pregunta, lo que deberías conectar en la masa de en medio es el punto medio de la fuente. O sea, estas usando una fuente partida y el punto de 0V es lo que tenes que conectar en donde dice GND en el centro de la placa. Digo, sabes lo que es una fuente partida, me supongo… no?
Cualquier cosa sigo acá. Solo tienes que preguntar.
Salu2


----------



## SERBice

Hola gente, bueno, tengo algunas preguntas:

Con un transformador 12v-0v-12v 1A, me funcionara? (no importa si no llega a su maxima potencia)

Estuve leyendo (hasta la pagina 5) y vi que (a ver si entendi bien): GND va a la carcasa (si es metalica) y a los potes (a su rosca), y en naso de disipar los tda con la carcasa necesitaria usar micas (*) ¿es correcto esto?

Edit: me olvidaba, lei por ahi (aun no mire el pcb) que hay un preset para ganancia, seria posible usar un pote en su lugar?, digo, para que tenga tonos vol y ganancia.

alguien sabe si es muy dificil agregar una distorsion basica? (la idea es hacer un amplificador para guitarra).

(*): que son las micas?

Desde ya muchas gracias .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

SERBice dijo:
			
		

> Con un transformador 12v-0v-12v 1A, me funcionara? (no importa si no llega a su maxima potencia)
> 
> Edit: me olvidaba, lei por ahi (aun no mire el pcb) que hay un preset para ganancia, seria posible usar un pote en su lugar?, digo, para que tenga tonos vol y ganancia.
> alguien sabe si es muy dificil agregar una distorsion basica? (*la idea es hacer un amplificador para guitarra*).



Mirá....yo estoy haciendo un amplificador para la guitarra de mi hijo usando un TDA2040 en modo simple con el PCB de mariano y con algunos pequeños cambios y anda muy bien...pero con un transformador de 1A no te va a servir para mucho, sobre todo si tenes una carga de parlantes de 4 ohms. Tenés que pensar, al menos, en 3A (que ya sabemos que son menos).

El preamplificador de este proyecto no te sirve para una guitarra y tenes que buscar y armar otro. Acá en el foro hay una parva de preamp para guitarra y en la web hay una parva mas grande. Yo estoy armando el preamplificador para guitarra del proyecto 27 de ESP, que te permite saber que modificar para lograr cambios importantes en el sonido y como modificarlo...aunque ese, hasta ahora, va tal cual está diseñado.

Y sip...es fácil agregar una distorsión, pero no se para que te vas a complicar la vida con un diseño que no sirve para lo que vos querés.


----------



## SERBice

Yo pensaba usar el TDA2050, con lo cual supongo que el transformador queda mas chico aun, ¿cual me recomiendas? (transformador). Los capacitores para la fuente de cuanto deben ser? ¿4700uF x 16v estan bien?

Podrias facilitarme el pre que estas usando para ver si puedo usarlo?.

Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

SERBice dijo:
			
		

> Yo pensaba usar el TDA2050, con lo cual supongo que el transformador queda mas chico aun, ¿cual me recomiendas? (transformador). Los capacitores para la fuente de cuanto deben ser? ¿4700uF x 16v estan bien?



Depende de cuanta potencia quieras tener, pero para un TDA2050 sería bueno un transformador de 15+15V 3A. Los capacitores están bien en capacidad, pero se quedan cortos en tensión. Deberías usar de 25V si vas a trabajar con 12+12V, o de 35V si vas a usar 15+15V...claro, usando fuente partida en ambos casos.



			
				SERBice dijo:
			
		

> Podrias facilitarme el pre que estas usando para ver si puedo usarlo?.



Es este: http://sound.westhost.com/project27.htm

Saludos!


----------



## bieber45

hola ! podrias subir el pre en pdf o jg ya que mi wizard no lo abre y quiero ver lo del preset de ganacia. gracias


----------



## Mazzini

hola mariano:


no logro encontrar el TL072 me han dicho que el TL082 es lo mismo, lo vi en el data y me di cuenta que tienen los mismos pines, nose que me recomiendas tu gracias, o otro que me responda por su atensión gracias


salu2


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola Mazzini. Yo te recomiendo que le pongas el TL082. Funciona lo mismo y suena mejor.
Salu2


----------



## chacarock

holas, tengo una duda,

        en otro post, vi que uno de los chicos (diego666) creo que era, posteo un doblador de tension,  si lo utilizo en este proecto con un trafito de dicroca de 55w, no hay ningun problema?  o podria conectar en serie dos de estos transformadores para tener 24 vol y conectar el doblador de tensión, asi tenga una salida de 24-0-24  ? yo quiero suponer que no abria ningun problema, peo pregunto por las dudas se me este escapando algun detale, gracias

saludos


----------



## Cacho

chacarock dijo:
			
		

> ...o podria conectar en serie dos de estos transformadores para tener 24 vol y conectar el doblador de tensión, asi tenga una salida de 24-0-24  ?...



Si conectás un par en serie (dos de 24V) no necesitás ningún doblador. Se usa el puente de siempre.

Si usás uno solo (o dos de 12V en serie) y un doblador, te las vas a tener que ver con unos filtros importantes para "alisar" la tensión. Tené en cuenta que un rectificador de onda completa da el doble de frecuencia que uno de media onda (doblador).
Buscá un post de Fogonazo sobre cálculo de fuentes para equipos de audio. Está entre los destacados de Gran Señal. Ahí tenés buena data sobre el asunto.

Igual revisá bien los voltajes de los que hablás, porque con un transformador de 24+24Vac tenés poco menos de +-35V de continua. Creo que estos integrados no soportan tanta tensión.


Saludos


----------



## chacarock

Gracias cacho, quizas me explique mal,  yo decia lo ultimo de dos de 12 vol en seria y resien el doblador, no me referia a dos de 24, 
      pero igual estaba aquivocado, no me quiero arriesgar con los rectificadores y eso, mejor utilizo los dos 12 como un transformador simple de 24 o 12-0-12  

         un saluod cacho


----------



## Cacho

Ahhhhh....
Ya entendí. Tenés transformadores de 12V.

No veo como muy buena opción lo de usar dobladores en audio a menos que vayas a poner unos bancos de condensadores bastante (muy) grandes.
De última, probá... Hacé las cuentas y fijate qué te conviene.


Saludos y esta interfaz nueva me tiene un poco perdido todavía. Ya le voy a agarrar la mano.


----------



## chacarock

jajajajajaja, ami tambin, nose para donde salir corriendo,

bueno el hombre es un animal de costumbre

lo de el banco de capasitores, si loestaba pensando , porque quiero hacer un amplificador para el bajo, aprobechando los pre geniales que psoteo ricardodeni, y lo que queria era, aprovechar al maximo las prestaciones del transformadoresito de la dicroica, veo y despues comenta

un abrazo


----------



## eze4ever87

Hola a todos!!! Soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera hacerles una consulta:
Tengo pensado armar alguno de estos amplificadores en puente y quisiera saber si podré alimentarlo con una fuente de PC (+12v -12v), ya sé que no va a funcionar a maxima potencia pero mi idea es hacer un subwoofer (4 ohm) chico para la PC y quiero hacerlo con una de esas fuentes que tengo en desuso...quisiera que me dijeran si alguien ya probo hacerlos andar con una fuente de PC y que tal se desempeña, mi idea es hacer un TDA2040 o 2050 en puente...gracias a todos de antemano!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola eze, mirá tenés 2 problemas con lo que querés hacer...
El primero es que +-12[V] es una baja tensión de alimentación, especialmente para el 2040 y el 2050, revisá el 1º post para ver las tensiones recomendadas.
El segundo problema es que la línea de -12[V] de cualquier fuente de PC tiene una baja capacidad de corriente (menor a 1[A]) con lo cual tampoco te serviría. 
Lo recomendable sería que consigas un transformador para alimentar al amplificador.

Si igual querés aprovechar la fuente de PC y armar un subwoofer, revisá la revista Elektor, Abril de 2003. Ahí vas a encontrar un circuito para armar un subwoofer usando ambos canales de un TDA7377 y el pasabajos incorporado. A ese lo podés alimentar con los 12[V] de la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## eze4ever87

Hola Mariano!! muchas gracias por tu respuesta...
Te molesto por otra duda: Consegui un transformador de 12 - 0 - 12 3A que rectificado tendria que darme 16.8v si no me equivoco, esa tension serviria para un TDA2050 en modo bridge? Seguramente no voy a exprimirlo al maximo pero queria saber tu punto de vista sobre el asunto...Tengo pensado armar uno para usarlo con un pasa bajo y armarme un subwoofer, que opinas? podria usar ese integrado o deberia usar otro? Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, de nada.. va perfecto ese transformador, pero usá el 2040 en lugar del 2050, ya que la tensión que lográs es la recomendada para ese IC. 

Para el subwoofer eh visto Edifier usando TDA2040 así que quedate tranquilo que va a andar muy bien...

Saludos


----------



## chacarock

eze4ever87  hola, fijate que se me ocurre que te conviene  revisar un post del tda 1565Q si no me quvoco y ese da 50 a 70 watts en 12 volt, es un diseño para auto osea que vendria bien para fuente de pc , dado que usarias como una fuente simple y tiene amperes para regalar, 


un saludo


----------



## German Volpe

hola mnicolau. resulta que tengo un transformadorr de 12 0 12 de 2A que rectificados tendria que tirar 16.8v 0 16.8v en teoria . me sirve el tda2040 en puente o tengo que armarlo single?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola voldemot, con ese transformador, yo armaría la versión simple con un sólo TDA2040. Para la versión puente le estarían faltando unos A...

Saludos


----------



## German Volpe

Uhhh recien ahora lo leo. ya arme la pcb para puente. de ultima con ese transformador sonaria menos no? pero podria usarlo igual? obiamente sin exigirle tanta potencia? aa y otra tengo un puente de diodos armado que tiene 2 patas de CA y dos en los costados de + y - . Mi pregunta es, como hago para que quede simetrica con V+ y V-?
SALUDOS


----------



## mnicolau

No hay problema.. va a funcionar igual, era sólo para que no gastes en armarla en puente y te ahorres unos $$$.

Para la fuente, leé este tema, de paso te va a permitir calcular la capacidad que debas agregarle...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Saludos


----------



## German Volpe

Hola mnicolau. aca termine de hacer la "plaqueta" despues de tanto esfuerzo. te muestro unas fotos de adelanto y despues pongo otras cuando este todo el gabinete terminado. A por cierto. los tda 2040 me parecen q no son originales, porque dicen tda2040 y otra cosa mas, y no tienen el logo de ST, pero creo que deben funcar bien igual. disculpa que se vea mal pero es la puta camara que saca re mal las fotos.
bueno saludos a todos.


----------



## German Volpe

hola. recien estuve haciendo la plaqueta del rectificador,y hay un problema. mido el transformador que dice ser de 12 0 12 2A, y mido cada rama en alterna y tira 15.5v. al rectificar, se convierte en 21.3v. supuestamente el tda2040 en puente se alimenta con +-16v. las preguntas son: 
si lo alimento con esa tension andara igual el integrado, o va a saltar la proteccion interna y no va a funcar?
con el disipador de un pentium 3 sera suficiente?
bueno espero que me ayuden rapido, porque no se que hacer.
saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola voldemot, el problema es que según datasheet, no podés alimentar al TDA2040 con más de +-20[V] con lo cual tendrías que subir al 2050 para usar tu transformador... O armar una etapa reguladora de tensión con el transformador que ya tenés.

Tiene algúna inscipción que dice que es de 12+12? o te confudiste vos?

Saludos


----------



## German Volpe

hola, mira el transformador dice:
TRANSFORMER
MODEL NO: MW-30
VOLTAJE: 12+12V
AMPERAJE: 2AMP
LAMINACION: 57X25MM
220V 50HZ

lo mido en alterna  marca 15+15, en continua 21+21. seguramente lo bobinaron mal por eso marca eso.
saludos


----------



## German Volpe

hola . lo termine al amplificador, andubo de 10, mas alla de que este a tope con la tension, lo que si que calienta un poco asi que voy a tener que ponerle un cooler. lo puse con un bafle de 12" sin ecualizar y suena muy bien para lo que es y para lo que sale.
bueno saludos

a el amplificador lo voy a usar para dos parlantes 6x9, que los voy a conectar en serie


----------



## chelo579

hola muchachada de foros de electronica, vi que estan haciendo un amplificador con 2 tda2050...
yo tambien lo hice pero es el que hay en la pagina de construyasuvideorockola.com... la verdad estoy un poco frustradito  porque lo arme todo tal como me dice en la pagina, pero ni ahi de andar... solo que cuando subo el pote a maximo, osea, subo a maximo el volumen, se escucha el ritmo de la canción que reproduzco pero solo las frecuencias altas, osea, nada... muy poco y horrible, y si desconecto el bafle, se escucha el mismo ruido en la placa  jaja, la verdad que no se a que se debe..., tambien intente cambiar la resistencia de 4.7ohm x la de 2.2 y el capacitor de 0.1uf x el de 0.47uf como dicen uds y nada, se escucha ese "barullo" en los parlantes... nose si tendra algo que ver pero yo lo alimento con una fuente de 17-0-17 AC 75wats, que filtrada me entrega algo de 24v... 
los tda estan aislados con mica y tienen el disipador...
les subo unas fotos para que vean qué puede ser lo que me falla, hay algunas cositas que faltan porque taba probando, como los capacitores de 0.47 y puentie el verdecito de la entrada de audio...


muchas gracias por todo, y vere que me dicen, como dije antes, toy desilusionado porque es mi primer proyecto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y...las soldaduras dan pena...perdoná la expresión...pero es así. Da la impresión que no hubieras removido el papel luego de haber "comido" la plaqueta en el percloruro por que se ve negro todo el cobre...y por ende, las soldaduras luce frías y opacas.
En esas condiciones poco se puede esperar del circuito que has armado...asumiendo que el diseño del PCB sea correcto.
Te comento que los TDA2030/40/50 funcionan perfectamente bien y que son a prueba de balas, así que es claro que has cometido al menos un error...y yo empezaría por la plaqueta. También tenes que asegurarte que los TDA estén aislados del disipador con los pads de mica o kapton...y empezá sacandole esa tonelada de grasa siliconada que has puesto...por que por encima no sirve para nada.


----------



## chelo579

si... bastante horrible soy, pero hay continuidad en la pista, aparte prove cada uno de los canales por separado y hacen lo mismo los dos asique es de otro tipo el error :S nose....


ayudaaa


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola Chelo, la verdad que se ve bastante desastroso. En tu lugar comenzaría desoldando los componentes y limpiando la placa con una virulana o una lija fina para quitar los restos del tóner (cosa que deberías haber hecho antes de soldar nada) para poder ver mejor lo que quedo de las pistas porque parecen algo porosas. Cuando quedan así, las repaso con un fibron indeleble antes de meterlas en el cloruro. Eso también te facilitaría la soldadura. Luego revisaría el circuito que tienes con los diagramas del datasheet de los integrados.
Es lo que alcanzo a distinguir en las fotos que subiste.
Salu2


----------



## juani84

Hola, una pregunta. perdonen si ya se mecionó antes, pero no lo vi.
En el circuito del pre con control de tonos, que aparece en la primer hoja del post, de qué valor tienen que ser los potenciometros, para el volumen, el bass y el treble??
Saludos..
Gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, son de 100k los 3. Si lo vas a armar, acordate de hacer los cambios mencionados en el 1º post.

Saludos


----------



## juani84

Gracias mnicolau.
Si, ya leí lo de los cambios en las resistencias, y de hecho lo iba a hacer, porque en realidad no necesito tener mucha ganancia en el pre (porq tengo un STK que gana 40dB y con eso me alcanza) más que nada me interesaba el ajuste de tonos..
Gracias.

Saludos...


----------



## German Volpe

uuu como lo tiraron abajo al chelo. jaj. bue aca termine el amplificador andubo muy bien. le puse un cooler conectado a los +20v y ahora no calienta nada. igual 30w en 8ohm no creo ni ahi que tire, flashea bastante el datasheet, bueno ya fue ya practique bastante con integrados, ahora voy a empezar con amplificador transistorizados mas grosos . saludos


----------



## arias887

holas muchachos...
como andan...
por lo que veo estantrabajando bastante, eso es bueno y  ademas los felisito por sus montejes...
que envidia...
pero bueno...

Les pregunto...
poseo dos TDA2050 y no se cuanta potencia entregaran en modo puente sobre una carga de 4ohm y + o - que amperaje consumiria (a un valor mas cercano) a +-25V
y no importa sise calientan ya que tengo en mi poder dos coolers de Pentium 2 (slot 1)...

ddespues les muetro el iversor que estoy "inventando" para montar al amplificador al carro...
Muchas grasias...


----------



## chelo579

che, la ultima pregunta, creo por ahora... si a estos tda los alimento con el transformador de 17+17 a 4 amper, no va a pasar nada? mas que calentarse digo...




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Ahorrarse dos letras tiene mucha aceptación en el chat, pero no acá. Por favor evitá las abreviaturas propias de los chats y SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## German Volpe

alejandro. en 25v yo creo que tiraria de enserio en 4ohm 30w. con 3 amper andas bien, y con 2A medio justo. obiamente hablando de un solo modulo, no stereo.
chelo no pasa nada con esa tension, usalo nomas


----------



## SERBice

Bueno chicos, despues de un tiempo de "descando de la billetera" compre lo que me hacia falta y arme un TDA2050 en modo simple. La verdad es que esperaba un poco mas de potencia (quizas sea porque lo estoy alimentando con 12+12 1A, que rectificado -no recuerdo con exactitud- me da algo asi como 16+16), pero fuera de la escaces de potencia (que seguramente es por mi fuente chica), noto cierto ruido tenue (estatica/lluvia) y quisiera saber como puedo sacarselo. Tengo 2 cap. electroliticos de 4700uF en la fuente para el filtrado, segun me dijeron algunos posts atras estaba bien con ese filtrado. 

El sonido se nota cuando esta a volumen bajo-edio, a volumen alto se disimula bastante.

Conclusion:

¿a que se debe la escaces de potencia? 
¿a que se debe el ruido? ¿como puedo quitarlo?

y como bonus les dejo un par de inquietudes mas...

¿hay mucha diferencia entre modo puente y modo simple? ¿mas potencia?
¿hay algun TDA compatible con los pines de estos (2030/40/50) que de aun mas potencia?

Desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos.


EDIT: Bueno, estuve haciendo pruebas con diferentes origenes de audio (equipos, walkman's, mp3's) y llegue a la conclusion de que la potencia funciona de 1000 maravillas, el ruido es por el equipo que utilizaba. La potencia con un mp3 no hace ruido, tampoco lo hace sin nada conectado a la entrada. Asi que solo queda contestar las otras preguntas, la del ruido se puede obviar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

SERBice dijo:


> ¿a que se debe la escaces de potencia?



A la baja tensión de alimentación. Lee el datasheet y vas a ver que la potencia de salida está especificada para +22/0/-22 volts de alimentación.



SERBice dijo:


> ¿hay mucha diferencia entre modo puente y modo simple? ¿mas potencia?



Upppsss....nada más que el doble!


----------



## German Volpe

igual no esperes mucha potencia. 
1- el integrado capas que no es el original
2- en mi opinion el datashet flashea mucho con las potencias


----------



## SERBice

voldemot dijo:


> igual no esperes mucha potencia.
> 1- el integrado capas que no es el original
> 2- en mi opinion el datashet flashea mucho con las potencias


 

jajaj gracias por las respuestas.

El integrado es original, tiene el mismo encapsulado que el datasheet (los truchos son de terminacion mas brillante y sin las muescas laterales creo), ademas tiene toda la inscripcion de ST, pero fuera de eso coincido, "flashea" (exagera) un poquito el datasheet, igual vere como suena con 12+12 2A, y luego probare en modo ridge, a ver si de verdad tira el doble. Tengo unas cajas que arme hace unos años (muy humildes) con parlantes Jahro LEP8 (8'' 80w RMS / 160w PMPO - 4ohm), asi que vere si las mueve mejor que mi viejo Hitachi J5 (Minicomponente, usa la potencia -integrado- NEC 1185H que es de 30w REALES, los medi con el tester de forma precaria, pero dio cerca de 29w -este integrado esta descontinuado lamentablemente-).


----------



## mnicolau

Gente, es muy importante que alimenten al integrado como corresponde.. les dejo la gráfica de potencia de salida vs. tensión de alimentación (TDA2050), para una carga de 8[Ohm], vean la variación de potencia al aumentar la tensión, más gráfico imposible...







Gráfica sacada del datasheet, para la versión simple. Los valores de potencia no son para nada exagerados, al contrario, bien lógicos... cual es la "flasheada"?

Saludos


----------



## SERBice

Bueno, no era mi intension polemizar o desviar la tematica del topico, si tu (y el 90% de los del foro) dicen que puede dar esa potenciales creo, probablewmente sea por mi fuente chica. Con 12+12 2A se comportara mejor (supongo que si, pero no llegaria a su potencial optimo)?

EDIT: Se puede elevar de 12+12 2A a 22+22 o lo que sea que necesite el circuito?


----------



## mnicolau

No hay ningún problema SERBice... nadie se ha molestado.
Aunque tu transformador sea de 100[A], mientras no llegue a la tensión correcta, no vas a aumentar la potencia del amplificador. Si mantenés la misma tensión, no vas a notar practicamente diferencia. Deberías utilizar un transformador 16+16 para alcanzar la tensión óptima del 2050.

Saludos


----------



## SERBice

El problema es que ya tengo la fuente 12+12 (que es lo que me dijo el de la casa d eelectronica), y no es algo de lo mas barato, por eso me preguntaba si podria elevar al tension... ¿será posible?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

SERBice dijo:


> Tengo unas cajas que arme hace unos años (muy humildes) con parlantes Jahro LEP8 (8'' 80w RMS / 160w PMPO - 4ohm)



Si lo vas a armar en puente NO LE PONGAS ESAS CAJAS por que vas a quemar el chip. En puente debe trabajar con 8 ohms de carga.


----------



## Jhonny DC

La verdad es que no creo que el datasheet flashee tanto con las potencias que dice que puede manejar el C.I. solo que tienes que tener en cuenta que esos números están dados como tope bajo condiciones especiales como ser una fuente que responde de modo perfecto a los requerimientos del componente y con señales puras y no con la música que nos gusta escuchar a nosotros.
Recuerda que la música es una señal que varia constantemente en amplitud y frecuencia y bajo esas condiciones resulta imposible establecer un valor exacto y mucho menos a oído.
Se podría aumentar el voltaje pero a costo del amperaje que de por si ya es bajo. Eso no te va a servir. Mejor consigue un trofo de 16 + 16 (5Amperes) como te recomendó Mnicolau. Y apoyo lo que te dijo Ezavalla con los parlantes. Si pones los 2050 en puente vas a necesitar parlantes de 8 ohm.
Salu2


----------



## SERBice

Gracias por sus respuestas. Entonces para modo puente necesito 8ohms, hasta ahi todo OK, comprare (armare) nuevas cajas.

Para una potencia domestica para red de 220v funciona perfecto, comprare el transformador 16+16 (entre 3 y 5A, segun me de la billetera). 
Si quisiera poner la potencia en el auto (ya sea modo simple o puente), ¿como debo hacer para obtener 16+16 desde los 12v del coche? (y obviamente un ameraje adecuado).

Por otro lado me gustaria saber si no hay forma de usar los parlantes de 4ohm que tengo poniendo una resistencia en serie, y de cuantos watt deberia ser la misma en caso de poder hacerse esto.

nota: con el transformador de 12+12 2A estuve haciendo mediciones con el multimetro y, midiendo el pico de amperes y el de voltios, posterior multiplicacion obtuve 15w (lo cual ya supera a mi Hitachi J5 del año 80, que entregaba 29w estereo ), aunque no es la forma mas correcta de medicion, es la que pude encontrar y llevar a cabo.

Edit: Logre cambiar el transformador 12+12 2A que habia comprado recientemente por uno de 15+15 3A (el mas grande que tenian, luego tenian 18+18, pero me pasaba de voltaje al rectificarlo). Estoy obteniento 21.6w segun mi medicion (que anteriormente mensione como la hago).


----------



## Cacho

SERBice dijo:


> Por otro lado me gustaria saber si no hay forma de usar los parlantes de 4ohm que tengo...



Poné en serie los dos y tenés los 8Ohm que necesitás.


Saludos


----------



## German Volpe

si no me equivoco me parece que no es posible obtener una simetrica desde una bateria de 12v , si se pudiera, tendrias 6 + 6, y tendrias que elevar la tension con algun circuito o transformador. por lo del parlante, yo lo vengo usando con un woofer de 12" de 4 ohm, y ni calienta, lo c***e a palos y no se quemo. proba usandolo vos
saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola SERBice, para elevar la tención de la batería del auto hay varias manera pero creo que una de las mejores formas de hacerlo es con una fuente conmutada, en el foro hay varias que te pueden servir ajustando los voltajes a tus necesidades. Solo tienes que usar el buscador.
Por lo pronto acá tenés 2
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/#post14424
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-conmutada-switching-8558/#post40881
Salu2


----------



## SERBice

@cacho: Si, eso lo pense luego de postear, mientras viajaba en el auto ^^... fue algo tonta mi pregunta jaja

@Jhonny DC: Muy bueno tu dato, te lo agradezco. Ahora seguire buscando sobre fuentes conmutadas (ademas vi el TDA7293 y creo que lo voy a armar con esta fuente https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-switching-audiocar-12v-42v-20241/), es una barbaridad lo que dice que tira ese datasheet, pero creo qeu es para otro topico lo del TDA7293 ^^ (no quiero desvirtuar este topico)


----------



## SERBice

Bueno, como no puedo editar el post (no se por qué, supongo que hay un tiempo limnite para edicion o algo asi) posteo nuevamente para comentarles algo curioso que no se porque ocurre, y quizas ustedes lo sepan.

De forma muy extraña se me "frio" (quemo) la resistencia de 2.2ohm (TDA2050 en modo simple), y el parlante zumbaba. Medi en los terminales de esa resistencia con el voltimetro y habia 50v aproximadamente. Luego de reemplazar la resistencia varias veces (antes de la medicion) y ver que se quemaban sucesivamente, decidi cambiar el TDA... no tenia un 2050, pero encontre un 2040 por ahi tirado ^^, y todo funciono como debia (salvo que le puse una R de 10ohm porque de 2.2ohm no tenia), y todo funciona bien (el tda2040 necesita R de 4.7ohm). Luego, no se por qué, volvio a salir humo de la resistencia (de 10ohm y con el tda2040), desconecte todo, verifique las conexiones y estaba todo ok, volvi a encender la potencia y no lo volvio a hacer....


Es algo muy raro, es más, tengo mis dudas de que el tda que cambie estuviera bien (por las dudas lo he tirado).

Luego llegue a una posible conclusion: cuando eso ocurrio yo habia desconectado el cable de "AudioIn +" con la mano, es posible que yo haya generado alguna descarga de estatica o algo que pudiera afectar al TDA?... es lo unico que hice en ese momento (cuando se quemo la resistencia). He verificado que la potencia este bien conectada e incluso sin carga en su entrada (sin fuente de audio) no presenta problemas, con lo que descarto que sea obligatorio que tenga carga en la entrada.


Bueno, era simplemente eso, de momento luego de cambiar el tda y 5 resistencias no se ha presentado ningun problema mas, me gustaria que si alguien sabe porque se ha producido esto me lo dijera.

NOTA: No noto mucha diferencia entre TDA2040/50 en modo simple.

y como curiosidad me gustaria saber si alguno tiene a mano los planos de algun circuito protector para el encendido (para que la potencia no golpee los parlantes), osea, que conecte los parlantes unos segundos despues de su encendido y que los apague antes de que se vacien los capacitores de la fuente (porque tambien hace ruidos feos al apagarla)


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola SERBice, bueno sería bueno que subieras fotos de ambos lados del PCB.
No hay ningún motivo para que tengas 50V ahí y menos si tenés en cuenta que la resistencia está conectada a un capacitor cerámico.
Considerando que el integrado trabaja con un máximo de +/- 24V aunque lo recomendable son unos +/-22V. Por eso no entiendo de donde salieron esos 50V cuando la fuente no debería estar entregando mas de 44V (48V exagerando)Sin más datos o fotos, cualquier cosa que te pueda decir, solo estaría adivinando y este es un foro de electrónica no de adivinación.Salu2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si se quemó esa resistencia de 2.2 ohms es por que *el amplificador está oscilando*, y no hay otra posibilidad (bueno...sí, que el capacitor en serie tenga el dieléctrico perforado...pero es difícil que ocurra). Y los amplificador oscilan por muchas cosas, entre ellas:


 Mal diseño del PCB (pistas de salida muy cercanas a las de entrada, pistas muy delgadas, incorrecto layout de las masas...etc).
 Mal diseño del cableado (en especial las masas).
 Incorrecto desacople de la alimentación en el PCB.
 Cables de entrada sin blindar.
 y un largooooooo etcetera...

Si has usado el PCB de mnicolau, no busques por ahí el error por que anda perfecto.


----------



## SERBice

Eran efectivamente 50v. La fuente luego de rectificar entrega 19.7v (es transformador 15+15). En una de las ramas tengo 18.6 porque uso un 7812 para sacar 12v para un cooler, estuve pensando en usar otro 7812 para sacar 12v de la otra rama y asi equilibrarlas, pero no se me ocurre como (en realidad si, pero no podria unificar las salidas -creo- ya que el pin 2 de un 7812 tendria gnd y el otro -19v y gnd en ese caso seria el polo vivo, por eso creo que no puedo unir las salidas.)

La fuente esta hecha con un transformador 15+15 3A y rectificada con un puente de 4A. Posee 4700uF por rama (4700uF / 25v) y estan montados en un protoboard (solo la fuente, la potencia esta en una plaqueta)

He usado el pcb del datasheet (ligeramente modificado, osea, con pistas mas grandes y cuadradas, y por un error mio tuve que montar el tda del lado de las pistas (no le hice "flip" al pc al copiarlo). Luego les subire un par de fotos.

Los cables son todos de un solo alambre y de cobertura "normal" (los que vienen dentro del utp cat5e), y a decir verdad lo puse "mal" ya que los puse to0dos en un "paqete" (atados), los de alimentacion y audio.

De todas formas luego les subo las fotos para ue evaluen mi prototipo, ya que eso es, si queda estable hare una potencia estereo con 2 tda2050 en modo simple, pero hasta entonces no lo hare.

Me gustaria saber que significa que el amlificador esta oscilando, no hace falta adentrarse mucho, pero me gustaria saber muy por encima que significa eso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

SERBice dijo:


> Me gustaria saber que significa que el amlificador esta oscilando, no hace falta adentrarse mucho, pero me gustaria saber muy por encima que significa eso.



En funcionamiento normal, y sin señal de entrada (o con la entrada a masa) la tensión de salida del amplificador debería ser 0 volt si usas fuente partida o la mitad de la tensión de la fuente en caso de fuente de simple polaridad.
Pero sucede a veces que por los errores que te comenté o por algunos otros, como en el caso de los TDA2030/40/50 configurar una ganancia inferior a 24dB (el del datasheet tiene 30dB =  20*log( 1+22K/680)) el amplificador se vuelve inestable y comienza a oscilar, esto es, aparece a la salida una señal senoidal generada por el amplificador en forma indeseable y de una frecuencia de entre 500kHz y 1MHz. A esa frecuencia, el capacitor que está en serie con la resistencia de 2.2 ohms es un cortocircuito (Xc->0) y toda la potencia de salida pasa a través de esa pequeña resistencia y se quema...


----------



## SERBice

Ahora entiendo poruqe unos segundos antes de que se quemara escuche una especie de "flanger" ("efecto de sonido senoidal"). Lo raro es que despues de quemar varias resistencias no volvio a hacerlo, y dicho sea de paso, esto lo hizo unas 48hs despues de haber estado funcionando muy fuerte por varias horas, es decir, la falla se presento luego de haberlo probado y despues de reparar la resistencia no se volvio a presentar la falla, eso es lo que no entiendo. ¿no deberia oscilar siempre?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La oscilación depende fuertemente de la causa que la genera. Si es un problema de montaje, entonces depende de donde cayeron los cables cuando luego del transporte o de la potencia o de un montón de cosas...
Hay causas que son evidentes y otras que hay que buscarlas y analizarlas...

Vos has respetado el circuito exacto del datasheet con los valores y todo? No has cambiado nada?


----------



## SERBice

he usado todos los valores que indica el datasheet hasta el momento del corto, luego reemplace el tda2050 por un 2040 ya que no tenia un 2050 a mano (por precausion, mejor prevenir que curar), y la R de 2.2ohm la reemplace por una de 10 ohm (lo que tenia a mano), el problema no volvio a presentarse.


----------



## ernestogn

Jhonny DC dijo:


> Bueno, acá te dejo lo que te mencione como idea con el TL084. y le quite alguno de los puentes
> Salu2
> 
> Leo4, coinsido con vos
> salu2



Hola! ; un poco tarde en el tiempo tal ves ,pero alguien tiene el esquema de este completito previo?


----------



## lawebdejorge

yo hice un amplificador con un tda2030a y otro con el tda2050 y anduvieron excelente, estoy muy feliz claro que le hice unas pequeñas modificaciones que hasta el momento no me han fallado, le cambie una resistencia para darle mas ganancia, y las hice con fuente simple de 18 v 4 A que era un cargador de mi Notebook muerto y tambien con 12 V fuente de pc 12A y bateria dee auto, como merito las placas las diseñe yo, segun el esquema de los datasheet, a mi modo, como se dice al ojo y cero drama, estoy muy feliz, le puse el tda 2050 al auxiliar de la radio del auto con un bafle que me fabrique con un parlante de 200 W 12 pulgadas y una buena corneta de agudos, obviamente aclaro que a todo el volumen satura, y los son de 8 Ohms pero en relacion precio calidad suena excelente ya que a 3/4 de volumen suena excelente y creanme que mueve el bafle, el auto suena muy fuerte y la gente se pone a bailar a media cuadra de cuando paso, aunque aun quiero mas, hare uno estereo con 2 tda2050 y ya estoy mas que sobrado, asi pondre dos bafles 12 pulgadas y por ende tendre doble potencia y exigire menos y tendre menos saturacion, agradescoa todos por toda la información prestada aca que me impulso a hacerlo, ya que empece con el 2030 que suena excelente despues el 2050 que la placa es la misma cambian el valor de algunos componenetes  y ahora lo hare estereo, si con uno los vecinos ya me reclaman, con dos los hare saltar, jejeje

A pesar que en mi casa mi mama se queja bajalo por favor, pero amigos diiganme que es satisfactorio ver tremendo escandalo con buena calidad y hecho por ti mismo, ademas que con los datos que tengo para comprar componentes, aca en Chile los C.I. los encontre a 1000 pesos, unos 2 dolares y en total no alcance a gastar 3000 pesos chilenos osea unos 6 dolores, en uno mono  tda2050 y lo mismo para un tda 2030


----------



## German Volpe

lawebdejorge dijo:


> yo hice un amplificador con un tda2030a y otro con el tda2050 y anduvieron excelente, estoy muy feliz claro que le hice unas pequeñas modificaciones que hasta el momento no me han fallado, le cambie una resistencia para darle mas ganancia, y las hice con fuente simple de 18 v 4 A que era un cargador de mi Notebook muerto y tambien con 12 V fuente de pc 12A y bateria dee auto, como merito las placas las diseñe yo, segun el esquema de los datasheet, a mi modo, como se dice al ojo y cero drama, estoy muy feliz, le puse el tda 2050 al auxiliar de la radio del auto con un bafle que me fabrique con un parlante de 200 W 12 pulgadas y una buena corneta de agudos, obviamente aclaro que a todo el volumen satura, y los son de 8 Ohms pero en relacion precio calidad suena excelente ya que a 3/4 de volumen suena excelente y creanme que mueve el bafle, el auto suena muy fuerte y la gente se pone a bailar a media cuadra de cuando paso, aunque aun quiero mas, hare uno estereo con 2 tda2050 y ya estoy mas que sobrado, asi pondre dos bafles 12 pulgadas y por ende tendre doble potencia y exigire menos y tendre menos saturacion, agradescoa todos por toda la información prestada aca que me impulso a hacerlo, ya que empece con el 2030 que suena excelente despues el 2050 que la placa es la misma cambian el valor de algunos componenetes y ahora lo hare estereo, si con uno los vecinos ya me reclaman, con dos los hare saltar, jejeje
> 
> A pesar que en mi casa mi mama se queja bajalo por favor, pero amigos diiganme que es satisfactorio ver tremendo escandalo con buena calidad y hecho por ti mismo, ademas que con los datos que tengo para comprar componentes, aca en Chile los C.I. los encontre a 1000 pesos, unos 2 dolares y en total no alcance a gastar 3000 pesos chilenos osea unos 6 dolores, en uno mono tda2050 y lo mismo para un tda 2030


 
:-?:-? no exageremos.. jaja na mentira , me alegro de que te haya funcionado bien y que te guste. a mi no me cabe ese amplificador, mucha perdida tiene a mi gusto. el unico que me gusto es el que esta armado con un 7377, ese si que suena lindo


----------



## Diego German

lo que tenemos que tener muy en cuenta cuando se arma amplificador con fuente simetrica de +v  gnd -v es en los capacitores ceramicos que van de + a tierra y de - a tierra estos son de  100nf yo recomeindo utilizar de poliester a 100v desde que empeze a hacer los amplificador con estos capacitores en la fuente ninguno me a fallado y la calidad de audio a la salida es excelente sin nada de ruido desde potencias de 35watts sobre 4ohm hasta 260watts con un amplificador transistorizado bueno este es my humilde aporte espero que les sirva


----------



## German Volpe

hola gente. acabo de armar el tda2040 simple que es para un amigo. como ya me resulto bastante bueno el puente, decidi armar uno simple para ver que tal iva. bueno en el momento de probar, iva todo bien, 0 oscilaciones ni nada raro. al conectar la compu o el mp3 en la entrada, a volumen bajito suena bien, pero cuando subo empiza a meter ruido como "tuc tuc tuc tuc". resulta que pruebo tocando el disipador  con la mano y el ruido se reduce completamente o casi.
estoy usando el modo simple como ya dije con un tda2040
transformador de 15+15 3A rectificado en 21+21 aproximadamente
puente de diodos y plaqueta simetrica que habia posteado mnicolau( que anda perfecta, ya que la use en otros amplificadores)
la plaqueta la probe fuera del gabinete, si ya see que no es lo recomendable, pero nunca me habia pasado algo igual, excepto oscilaciones.
al principio lo tenia con un 2030 con un transformador de 9+9, despues pensando que era la fuente la cambie por la de 15+15 y tda 2040.
no le puse mica ni niple, pero no creo que sea eso( aunque estoy sospechando)
agradeceria que me puedan resolver este problema, asi no quedo mal con mi amigo.
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Aislá el chip del disipador y conectá el disipador a masa.
De todas formas, la tensión de alimentación es excesiva. El límite superior del TDA2040 es de 20 volts y lo recomendado son 18V...te lo vas a comer si no es que ya lo hiciste.


----------



## German Volpe

ok voy a aislarlo, igual la tension no creo que le afecte, ya que el que me arme en puente lo alimente con esa misma tension y lo use en 4ohm durante horas y no paso nada.
saludos

a y no creo que la causa del ruido sea la tension ya que antes tenia el 2030 con poca tension de 9 mas 9 y hacia ese ruido. voy a ver el datashet a ver si esta igual a la que puso mariano, y voy a aislar como dijiste.


----------



## leop4

no sirve de nada aislarlo poruqe igual se juntan las masas yo no lo aisle y me anduvo de maravilla.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

leop4 dijo:


> no sirve de nada aislarlo poruqe igual se juntan las masas yo no lo aisle y me anduvo de maravilla.



   
Que masas Leo?
La chapa del  cuerpo del chip está conectado a -Vcc!

Claro que lo podés dejar sin aislar, pero debés cuidar de no hacer desastres al montar el disipador. Por otra parte, siempre conviene que el disipador esté a masa para evitar oscilaciones y captación de ruido directa al chip...sin intermediarios.


----------



## leop4

y entonces. jaja te contradecis vos mismo que conviene mas? yo creo que dejarlo como esta sin aislarlo por ese motivo pero que yo sepa nunca me dijeron que para sacarles ruidos al amplificador no habia que aislarlo jeje. de eso se encarga el cable mallano no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No me contradigo...
Sole te comento que se puede dejar sin aislar, pero en ese caso debes tener mucho cuidado con el montaje del dispador ya que queda conectado a -Vee. Dejarlo sin aislar es bueno para reducir la resistencia térmica capsula-disipador, pero si no estás exigido es mejor aislarlo.
Por otra parte, la supresión de ruidos es toda una historia. El cable mallado ayuda, pero depende que tipo de ruido busques eliminar es si se requiere usarlo o no...y donde usarlo.
Es muy común conectar a masa los disipadores para reducir el ruido capturado en forma "magnética" cuando los ponés cerca de un transformador, por ejemplo.

Saludos!


----------



## German Volpe

DIOOOOOS!!!!!!!!!! termino de montar el amplificador poniendole mica al integrado, el disipador a masa, y sigue ese ruido de mi.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. nunca me habia pasado algo igual!!! ese ruido frtt frttt frtt cuando subo el volumen y cuando esta bajo. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! el que me arme en puente andubo re bn. y este nooo!!! a pesar de que el que habia armado esta excedido de voltaje andubo igual, con integrados truchos y todo. y este que es original no anda bien. y bue lo tirare a la m.....!!!!!!!.
saludos


----------



## Cacho

Si lo más simple no solucionó el asunto, ¿ya leíste este tema?
Sobre todo el segundo post.



voldemot dijo:


> ...empiza a meter ruido como "tuc tuc tuc tuc". resulta que pruebo *tocando el disipador con la mano y el ruido se reduce* completamente o casi.





voldemot dijo:


> ...ese ruido frtt frttt frtt...



Por lo que decís (subrayado), el ruido cambió. Eso significa algo.
Por lo que está en negrita supongo que el hilo que te recomendé te va a ayudar.

Saludos


----------



## German Volpe

hola chacho. gracias por tu ayuda. el ruido no cambia es el mismo en los dos casos, lo que pasa es que me confundi, pero es mas explicativo el segundo caso. la fuente ya la arme 5 veces en distintos amplificador y anda mas que bien. estoy empezando a dudar en algunos capacitores del circuito simple, que son de 100nf ceramdicos. que o sepa los ceramicos son marroncitos, y estos son azules como de poliester parece . dice 101k 500v. voy a armar en configuracion puente de ultima, ya que esta no me dio problemas. sino voy a quedar mal con el chabon este que me lo dio para que le arme hace como 2 semanas.
saludos

edit: me acabo de fijar el valor del capacitor en google, y es de 100pf!!!!!
estos venden cualquier cosa loco!!! bue voy a reemplazarlos y les cuento que tal.
saludos


----------



## leop4

@voldemot que amplificador estas aciendo el simple con lm1875?


----------



## German Volpe

simple con tda2040. ahora cambie los capacitores por los de valor correcto y se puso a oscilar el parlante rree mall. tremendo, encima si me decis una oscilacion masomenos bueno, conectando una señal de entrada se va, pero esta no se va ni ahii. ya no se que hacer. mañana voy a conseguir 2 tda2050 y voy a armar uno bridge.
saludos


----------



## leop4

voldemot no te  rindas no puede ser que no te ande yo lo hice y anda recontra bien es mas despues de hacer ese hice estehttp://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_ampbarato.php y el que hice al princiìo de todo fue el que te adjunto abajo. creeme funciona perfecto a la sumo colocale un capacitor de 100nf en la entrada pero yo no lo puse, se que funciona muy bien en los tda2002 y 2003 y el tda2040 en puente, pero fijate si te sirve es una idea haaa y aca te dejo el post de las fotos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...vumetro-5-leds-pcb-probado-17732/index10.html

haaa el TDA1510 es mio tambien anda 10 puntines lo caro es el integrado 30$ jeje.
ANIMO (no todo esta perdido)


----------



## SERBice

Bueno, despues de "mucho" tiempo aca estoy de vuelta.

Les comento todo lo que hice, probe y me ocurrio en este tiempo:

compre un transformador 15+15 3A, y con eso obtuve 25w midiendo los picos de voltaje y amperaje, y multiplicandolos respectivamente (si saben un mejor metodo me avisan), siempre hablo del TDA2050 en modo simple.

Luego arme una segunda potencia (tambien 2050 simple) y las conecte en paralelo para sumar la potencia (amperaje), aparentemente sonaba mas fuerte, pero al hacer mis mediciones (conectar el amperimetro), como lo hago habitualmente, resulto que uno de los integrados ("no original") revento (exploto) y la otra potencia quedo con un zumbido que pude contatar eran 9v constantes al parlante (9v AC).

No volvi a hacer esta prueba por miedo a quemar mas integrados, pero en teoria (lo que yo se, me corrigen si estoy mal), no deberia haber ocurrido nada (si, el amperimetro estaba perfectamente conectado eh, por si se les ocurre preguntar)

Luego de este percanse arme dos potencias nuevas y funcionaron, nuevamente, a la perfeccion. El tema de la oscilacion no ha desaparecido, pero logre comprobar que ocurre solo al no tener carga en la entrada y tocar con mis dedos el "IN+" ¿sera induccion de mi cuerpo?, si no toco el cable, o lo hago con una fuente de audio (mp3, pc, etc), no oscila ni bajo ninguna otra condicion lo hace.

En cuanto a las potencias quemadas, una la tire ya que el diseño del pcb era mio (muy diminuto) y al ser tan chico se filtraba una FM .... el otro pcb, que respetaba las dimensiones y pistas del datasheet lo repare colocando un 2040 con la R y el Cap que le corresponden; lo raro es que este no oscila al tocar el "IN+" con la mano y no tener fuente de audio conectada.

bueno, eso seria un resumen de lo que he hecho ultimamente, por ultimo he conseguido un par de TDA2051 que son, segun el datasheet de mas potencia que el 2050 y compatible en todo sentido (pines y componentes pasivos necesarios), 40w segun el datasheet, no creo que se note mucha diferencia, pero probare.

PD1: ¿esta bien 3A por cada TDA2050 en modo simple? ¿falta o sobra amperaje? (2 potencias = 2 transformadores)

PD2: vi "por ahi" (no recuerdo donde) que para obtener tension +- desde una fuente simetrica (como una bateria de auto) necesito poner en serie 2 resistencias conectandolas entre los polos y su punto medio seria GND, pero no se de cuantos wats y que valos deben tener, ¿podrian decirme esto?...


Nuevamente muchas gracias a todos, y no lo digo a la ligera, lo digo con una mano en el corazon. Este foro y su comunidad han revivido mi vocacion por la electronica y me han ayudado a realizar cosas que jamas hubiera creido posible (y es solo el comienzo!), asi que GRACIAS TOTALES (no es mio, pero es lo que siento)


----------



## leop4

@SERBice no creo que sean solo dos resistencias primero tenes que tener 24VDC para para poder partir 12+12 aca abajo te dejo un esquematico pero no te creas que es tan facil eeee jaja.


----------



## Jhonny DC

Se podría usar solo 2 resistencias en serie pero no para la versión simple porque esta va a requerir un gran consumo sobre masa ya que el parlante va conectado ahí. Pero para la versión en puente el consumo es mucho menor ya que el parlante va a operar sobre los 2 integrados y estos solo requieren de masa como un voltaje de referencia. No obstante, lo que menciona Leop4 es cierto, vas a necesitar de una fuente simple de al menos 24V a 36V (44VDC para el puente con 2050) para que los integrados funcionen como deben. El wattaje de las resistencias tendrías que calcularlo en función de los valores de resistencia y el voltaje que vas a usar pero no hace falta que supere el ½ watt.
Salu2


----------



## SERBice

gracias por comentar, entiendo, ya me parecia demasiado simple, peor pues, es lo que habia encontrado por el foro...

el tema es que se complica para instalarlo en el coche jeje, he pensado en hacer una fuente con varios 7912 y 7812 (para llegar a unops 6amp, osea, 12 integrados), si alguien sabe una mejor forma que me avise ^^

por otro lado, el circuito que publico leo con el lm1815 que tal anda? ¿que amperaje da y que entrada necesita? (/de todos modos ahora consulto el datasheet, pero soy ansioso ^^)


nuevamente gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

SERBice, vas a tener que armar una fuente SMPS DC-DC, para elevar la tensión del auto a la tensión simétrica que necesites. Acá en el foro hay varias y acá te dejo el link de otra... http://sound.whsites.net/project89.htm

Saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

SERBice dijo:


> ...el tema es que se complica para instalarlo en el coche jeje, *he pensado en hacer una fuente con varios 7912 y 7812 (para llegar a unops 6amp, osea, 12 integrados),* si alguien sabe una mejor forma que me avise ^^...
> nuevamente gracias.


 
Empecemos por el principio:
Primero, eso de poner varios 7812 (7912 para la rama negativa) en paralelo no está bien, no es una buena idea. Hay varias formas de hacerlo pero creo que lo más acertado es con un zener y una resistencia que deben ser calculados de acuerdo con la tención y la corriente que va a manejar. Y al voltaje ya regulado se le puede amplificar el amperaje con un transistor configurado en colector común (también conocido como seguidor por emisor o algo parecido). Una forma de hacerlo más fácil y de ocupar menos espacio es utilizando un 7812 (7912) en lugar del zener y la resistencia y el mismo transistor para que maneje los amperajes. Siempre trata de buscar un transistor que sea capaz de manejar el amperaje que necesitas al voltaje que necesitas (por ejemplo el MJ15003 puede manejar hasta 20Amperes pero solo hasta los 15Volt, pasando ese voltaje comienza a bajar el amperaje que puede manejar) y que además te de la potencia necesaria (watt) para no tener que usar varios transistores en paralelo o por lo menos reducir su número por razones de espacio y de estabilidad.
Segundo… :-?no entendí que es lo que quieres hacer con los 7812 y 7912 con la batería del auto…
Recuerda que los integrados de la serie 78XX y 79XX requieren que sean alimentados con 3V o mas por encima del voltaje de regulación (para el 7812 significa que en la entrada debe haber como mínimo unos 15V) para que puedan funcionar correctamente y la batería del auto a máxima carga te da algo más de 14V y nada mas…
Si es para el auto, yo también te recomiendo que uses una fuente SMPS como te sugirió Mnicolau. Me parece que es esa la mejor solución.
Salu2


----------



## SERBice

mnicolau dijo:


> vas a tener que armar una fuente SMPS DC-DC, para elevar la tensión del auto a la tensión simétrica que necesites. Acá en el foro hay varias y acá te dejo el link de otra... http://sound.westhost.com/project89.htm
> 
> Saludos


 

vale, estaba tratando de evitar eso, pero si no queda otra opcion lo hare, el problema es que nunca antes he hecho ese tipo de circuitos y temo no poder hacer bien las bibinas entre otras cosas... si no es mucha molestia, alguno de ustedes podria darme algunos tips o asistirme en el proceso de construccion via msn? 

desde ya muchas gracias.

PD: yo he usado el 7912 alimentado con 12v satisfactoriamente, quizas no sea la forma correcta en teoria, pero me ha funcionado medianamente bien.


----------



## Jhonny DC

Si lo alimentas con 9 volt también va a funcionar solo que vas a tener 9Volt o menos a la salida… en ese caso no tiene ningún sentido usar el regulador. Te agradezco que me hagas reír a esta hora de la mañana.
El margen de 3Volt es para que el integrado tenga algo que regular y de esa forma, el voltaje que entrega el rectificador pueda variar hasta 3V sin que esto afecte la salida del regulador. Suponte que el rectificador de la fuente te proporciona 12V y que el regulador es un 7812 (12V)… ¿Qué pasa si por X motivo baja la tención de red y al final del rectificador ya no tienes 12V sino… 10V por decir algo?…:-? ¿de que te sirve el regulador en estas condiciones?
Si en el rectificador tienes 15V la tención puede variar hasta 2.75V para abajo y hasta 17V para arriba y vas a seguir teniendo 12 volt a la salida del regulador.
Salu2


----------



## Jhonny DC

Sabía que la había visto por algún lado pero no me acordaba donde.


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> La verdad es que no se de donde diablos han sacado que hay que poner reguladores en paralelo para aumentar la corriente de salida...
> 
> Eso es una estupidez grande como una casa, y si no aparece en la hoja de datos, por algo será...no? Es un problema hacer que compartan la corriente de salida de forma pareja, es un problema lograr que no se activen las protecciones si las corrientes de salida no están balanceadas, es un problema creer que un circuito con reguladores en paralelo sea confiable, pero le siguen dando con lo mismo...que cosa seria...
> 
> …Por favor, cortenla con eso de poner reguladores en paralelo para aumentar la corriente de salida...
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> .


 
Yo no podría haberlo dicho mejor
salu2


----------



## German Volpe

Hola a todos. hoy se me dio por revisar el amplificador simple que oscilaba sin razon. revise el circuito y habia unas malas soldaduras en la entrada de audio, lo que hacia que el amplificador oscile en vacio. suena muy bien mas que el bridge, claro que el bridge lo uso con un transformador chico de 2 amper, pero bue. aca les dejo el video. tambien en mi perfil tengo unos cuantos mas. saludos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCF2t3Zu1bE

aca con un woofer de 12"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NKN0If7MIw


----------



## mnicolau

Qué bueno que lo hayas solucionado, las soldaduras son más importantes de lo que parece y no se les presta mucha atención, pero pueden traer varios dolores de cabezas.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

buenas estuve mirando varios foros pero como soy aficionado y en verdad hace unos cuantos años deje la electronica me cuesta bastante entrar en el tema de los CI otra ves ahora quiero que mi hijo comienze con sua primeras practicas bajo mi tutela......y decidi empezar con un amplificador con dos TDA2050 en puente que dejo el amigo NICOLAU...(buen aporte...por cierto)...quiero hacer un amplificador con dos placas y asi lograr la vercion estereo.....La pregunta; seria con un trafo de 17+17 con 4 ampers...alcanza para alimentar las dos placas...????  
Espero sus comentarios... desde ya muchas gracias..


----------



## mnicolau

Angel, bienvenido al foro. Te sirve perfectamente ese transformador, pero tal vez podrías comenzar con el PCB del TDA2050 en modo simple para aprovecharlo mejor, a no dejarse engañar por el tamaño del mismo, funciona bárbaro con una potencia más que aceptable, y tal vez no haga falta el modo bridge.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

ok!....estoy ahora mismo mirando varios ampli...los tda2050 estan mas o menos en precio .... quiero ir armando de apoco para poner en practica los conocimientos adquiridos hace tiempo ya... bueno supongo que  al brevedad tendran noticias de como resulto esto saludos cordiales


----------



## iamkbra

amigos ustedes dicen qe con 40w qe tira este ampli con 2 tda 2050 da mucho para mover un parlante de 15  ? a mi me parece que no ,, necesito su opinion al alguno qe lo haya armado . 
un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

iamkbra dijo:


> amigos ustedes dicen qe con 40w qe tira este ampli con 2 tda 2050 da mucho para mover un parlante de 15  ? a mi me parece que no ,, necesito su opinion al alguno qe lo haya armado .



A cualquier parlante lo *"movés"* con cualquier potencia, así que a uno de 15" lo vas a sacudir bastante con 40W.
No tiene *nada* que ver el tamaño del parlante con la potencia necesaria para excitarlo.

No se de donde sacan esas preguntas....


----------



## iamkbra

no entendistte mi pregunta ezavalla , con 40w alcanza bien para sacudirlo (como decis vos ) sin qe se sature a baja potencia ?


----------



## Cacho

Ay...
Te van a contestar cosas feas...

Te aconsejo tres cosas importantísimas:
1) Leé qué es "saturar", porque evidentemente no lo sabés, y leé sobre ondas en general porque parece que no las conocés muy bien.
2) Nunca, pero nunca de los nuncas, escuches lo que "se dice" en el ámbito DJ y lo reproduzcas como verdad en el foro. El 90% de los DJ saben pasar música (es su trabajo) pero no saben absolutamente NADA de audio y muy poco de electrónica. Para peor, creen saber.
Eso de "mover parlantes" es una muestra de la ignorancia DJ, por ejemplo.
3) "Que" se escribe con una "u" en el medio.

Saludos


----------



## iamkbra

bueno cacho , gracias por tus recomendaciones.

en fin a lo que queria llegar es si este amplif en moto puente andaria bien con una caja de 12pugadas ,


----------



## German Volpe

y puede ser que ande bien, con 12" pero nose.... mmm.. seguro que sos dj. asi que en mi opinion yo te recomendaria uno a transistores. fijate en el foro que hay uno de 100w mosfet, bastante facil de hacer. yo te recomendaria que armes algo de 100 para arriba para uno de 12 o15".
saludos


----------



## iamkbra

ya arme uno pero ando complicado con el tema del trafo :S jaja me sale ca ri si mo :S , este me gusto mucho porque al trafo lo consigo barato


----------



## German Volpe

y si en parte tenes razon. pero en definitiva la potencia final va depender del transformador. cuanto mas comida le des, mas fuerte va a sonar.
saludos


----------



## lawebdejorge

con un tda demas que mueves un parlante de 12", no lo vas a reventar pero te sonara bien, yo en terminos simples te digo que tengo un ampli con 2 tda2050 stereo, uno por canal en fuente simple y en terminos simples no tiene nada que envidiarle en potencia a un equipo de sonid9 casero de buena potencia, si eres dj y para fietas yo creo que necesitas algo ams que eso, o hacerte un stereo en modo bridge osea 2 por canal, es mi humilde opinion ya que he echo bastantes 2030 y 50


----------



## panama1974

Señores una consulta , yo ensamble un tda2050 pero segun vi el señor mnicolau dice que el tda 2050 se alimenta con +-22voltios pero el manual de ensable que utilise alimentaban con +- 17 voltios , ese tda soporta eso +-22 voltios ? salu2.

Alli envio el diagrama.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola panama, ojo que ahí en tu pdf alimenta con +-17[VAC], es alterna ya que incluye etapa de rectificación, al rectificar sube un poco por encima de los 22[VDC] que yo comentaba con lo cual ambos casos son iguales.

Saludos


----------



## panama1974

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola panama, ojo que ahí en tu pdf alimenta con +-17[VAC], es alterna ya que incluye etapa de rectificación, al rectificar sube un poco por encima de los 22[VDC] que yo comentaba con lo cual ambos casos son iguales.
> 
> Saludos


 

Hola , corregiste mi duda , otra pregunta el tda2051 envia 40 watts vi el datashett y el numero de patas es el mismo y se alimenta con +-25 voltios dc , tendria que tener una fuente de 19 o 20 voltios ac ?,Otra cosa este tda soporta parlantes de 4 ohm ? salu2.


----------



## angel36

aver si pueden despejar una duda por favor...en el modo puente los TDA deben de ir con mica y separadores, montados en el disipador, o no es necesario? 
El disispador debe de ir puesto a maza del circuito? estoy armando el circuito que publico mnicolau.. disculpen mi ignorancia...  desde ya muchas gracias...Saludos!!


----------



## mnicolau

panama1974 dijo:


> Hola , corregiste mi duda , otra pregunta el tda2051 envia 40 watts vi el datashett y el numero de patas es el mismo y se alimenta con +-25 voltios dc , tendria que tener una fuente de 19 o 20 voltios ac ?,Otra cosa este tda soporta parlantes de 4 ohm ? salu2.



Hola, acabo de ver el data de ese IC y se alimenta con la misma tensión que el 2050, capás viste la tensión máxima admisible. 
Si, soportan 4 y 8 [Ohm], pero ojo.. si vas a armarlo en modo puente, vas a tener que conectar si o si de 8 [Ohm] mínimo porque la impedancia en cada uno se reduce a la mitad.

Angel36, sería mejor si aislás ambos ICs ya que sino, el disipador estaría conectado a -Vcc con lo cual si llegás a tocar el chasis (el cual va a estar conectado a masa), vas a hacer un corto. Si llegás a aislarlo, ahí podés mandar a masa el disipador.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

Gracias....mnicolau...muy amable como siempre


----------



## panama1974

gracias *mnicolau* , mañana ire a comprar los tda para meterle mano con calma , salu2.


----------



## angel36

bueno aca estamos de nuevo, acabo de terminar uno de los canales del amplificador..pero a falta de la fuente original(+-24) puse a prueba el mismo con una fuente de +-12 vcc con 3 amps, pero ni siquiera se hoye el mas minimo sonido, como primera prueba lo puse en una serie con un foco de 40wts, el mismo ni se prendio. a pesar de dar las tensiónes. en la salida de parlantes me marca algo asi como 06.54mv... sera que los TDA no trabajan a esa corriente(+-12vcc)bueno estube viendo el dataseet y no me llevo bien con el ingles tecnico..jejej...bueno la pregunta es... deberia cuando mas amplificar a muy baja potencia, o directamente no trabajan con esta tensión los TDA2050en modo puente....????


----------



## German Volpe

te tiene que andar igual con esa tension. sonara un poco menos pero tiene que andar igual. revisa el circuito capas que hay algo mal.
saludos


----------



## angel36

ok eso es lo que me temia...jejjjee gracias voldemont

En el circuito del amplificador con los TDA2050 en puente los capacitore que leva en lared de snabel puse 470nf pero de poliester y no lentejas, como asi tambien los de 100nf son de poliester....esto afecta el circuito? como para que no tenga señal a la salida....? ni ruido de fuente tengo...

me tiene a mal traer...jejjeje hasta las letras me comi...jejej perdon


----------



## German Volpe

mmm nose. yo tuve un problema de oscilacion con los capacitores, porque me habian dado de 100pf y necesitaba de 100nf. pero no tiene nada que ver tendria que sonar igual creo yo. si podes sacale una foto a la plaqueta asi la vemos y capas te podramos ayudar.
saludos


----------



## angel36

buenos dias. Sigo con el amplificador, no logro que large el mas minimo sonido las tensiónes llegan a los IC's pero a la salida no hay respuesta. les subo algunas fotos pero no creo que sirvan de mucho la calidad es mala no tengo otra es la del celular. bueno solo me resta pensar que los IC's vinieron fallados, pues temperatura no levantaron jamas y no hay corto en ninguna pista y los componentes discretos los revise ya varias veces....El silencio me persigue....jejejej


----------



## mnicolau

Hola angel, muy raro ya que comentás que no obtenés ningún ruido a la salida. El parlante funciona no? ja.

Si tenés dudas de los ICs, de última probá cada uno por separado, sólo tendrías que sacar la R de 22k que está en el centro de la placa (a la izquierda de un cap de 22[uF]) y probar ambos canales. 
Para el canal de la izquierda no hay que modificar nada, quitando la resistencia anterior ya estaría funcionando en modo simple. Para el de la derecha, lo que tenés que hacer meter la señal de audio en la pata 1 del IC pero colocando en serie un electrolítico de 2.2[uF], tal cual está en el canal izquierdo. Acordate que ahora la salida del parlante es una sóla y el "-" del mismo va a masa.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

ok...vamos aprobar por separado...aver que pasa. Otra cosa que note es que las patas 1. 2. y 3 no dan cotinuidad entre si.... pero si con respecto a la carcaza metalica del IC es decir la pata 1 con respecto a la carcaza (la 2 y la 3) tambien....deveria de ser asi..???


----------



## German Volpe

yo pienso que el problema debe ser el integrado. son orginales o truchos? aa el transformador parece medio viejo creo, yo te recomendaria poner uno nuevo para evitar ruidos feos. saludos


----------



## iamkbra

amigos , que trafo necesitaria para alimemtar y placa en puente y 2 en comun de este amplif?


----------



## mnicolau

No especificás qué integrado vas a usar, lo ideal sería que sumes todas las potencias y te vayas a este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/index8.html

Ahí te vas a sacar todas las dudas en cuanto a la fuente a utilizar, para cualquier amplificador que vayas a armar.

Saludos


----------



## iamkbra

con tda 2050 mariano   se me olvido aclarar jaja  1 en puente y 2 tipo simple


----------



## German Volpe

yo te recomendaria dos trafos cada uno de 3A. uno para los simples y otro para el puente. o si no compra uno solo de 17+17(no se bien como vienen normalizados) de 5 o 6A.


----------



## iamkbra

buenooo , y el tema de la entrada .. se la puedo suministrar de un mp3 o necesito pre?


----------



## German Volpe

no. necesitas un pre o una salida de pc, para poder excitarlo al maximo.
saludos


----------



## iamkbra

voldemot dijo:


> yo te recomendaria dos trafos cada uno de 3A. uno para los simples y otro para el puente. o si no compra uno solo de 17+17(no se bien como vienen normalizados) de 5 o 6A.



y mas la fuente de 5 A andaria bien no ?


----------



## mnicolau

iamkbra dijo:


> y mas la fuente de 5 A andaria bien no ?



Hola iamkbra, no leiste el link que te mandé sobre el cálculo de la fuente? son cálculos muy sencillos de realizar, en 5 minutos vas a tener calculado tanto el transformador, como la etapa de rectificado y filtrado, y lo mejor de todo.. no vas a necesitar de nadie más que te esté diciendo si va a ser correcto o no.

Saludos


----------



## iamkbra

uhh perdona mariano no me habia dado cuenta de el link  jajaj 
saludos


----------



## angel36

bueno gentes...estoy por aca otra ves...logre que funcione(como si fuese gran cosa....jejjeje) lo probe con una fuente de 9+9vca que rectificada entrega algo mas de 12vcc en 3 amp como sabran no es mas de 15wts lo que entrega pero la calidad es excelente! realmente sorprendido y eso que lo probe con una caja con parlante de12" +driver de 1"...ahora sigue la fuente en el comercio de san juan no se consigue 15+15...por lo menos no lo consegui el valor aproximado es 18+18 vi por ahi que poniendo unos zener puedo frenar un poco el voltaje de la fuente, pero...no encuentro el post...podrian darme una idea de como hacerlo o marcarme el post...gracias
Mnicolau...gracias viejo por el post anda muy bien el ampli.. 
saludos!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Me alegro te funcione bien angel, te dejo la fuente con zener para que te guíes cómo es y en esta página tenés las fórmulas sencillas para calcular los componentes para tu caso.

http://sound.westhost.com/project102.htm

PD: qué problema tenía al final??

Saludos


----------



## angel36

bueno... afuerza de ser sincero no me llevo bien con las formulas y mas si estan en ingles pero ya voy a tomarlo con tiempo y ver que saco gracias igual mnicolau


----------



## iamkbra

porque la fuente ocn zerer lleva 2 baterias :/? es algo qe todavia no entendi jaja


----------



## mnicolau

iamkbra dijo:


> porque la fuente ocn zerer lleva 2 baterias :/? es algo qe todavia no entendi jaja



ja capás con esta imagen se entiende mejor... las 2 baterías representan una tensión simétrica +-V


----------



## iamkbra

jaja ahi se entiende mejor , pero ese esqema se utiliza si la fuente se pasa de los +22V no ?


----------



## mnicolau

Si, a la salida de esa fuente tenés tensión regulada a un valor que vos elijas, en caso de tener un transformador que largue mayor tensión de la necesaria, le colocás esta etapa (luego de rectificarlo y filtrarlo) y así bajarás la tensión a la requerida.


----------



## iamkbra

gracias mariano  ya arme la placa solo me faltan los tda2050 y el trafo  , por las dudas decime si la fuente que estoy subiendo es la correcta .


----------



## angel36

no se ve nada


----------



## iamkbra

ahi lo subi  perdon , es que nose porque no se habia subido jaja


----------



## Jhonny DC

Si Iamkbra, esa fuente te va bien.


----------



## lawebdejorge

yo digo que son los integrados defectuosos, a mi me paso algo similar de que no daba señal ni nada y eran los IC, de mas estara decirte que revises algun posible componente mal soldado, o similares fallitas ..


----------



## iamkbra

Jhonny DC dijo:


> Si Iamkbra, esa fuente te va bien.




Jhonny DC los diodos de la fuente qe te pase estan bien ubicados ? me parece raro qe esten todos para el mismo lugar


----------



## Jhonny DC

No, están perfectos así, así tienen que ir.
Salu2


----------



## iamkbra

ok gracias Jhonny. si al ampli lo tuviera que hacer funcionar con una fuente de pc conecto el +12v con el posivito del ampli , el cable negro de gnd al 0v del ampli y los -12v con el negativo del amp ?
aunque sea para probarlo un tiempo


----------



## Jhonny DC

Solo acordate que el -12 de las fuentes de PC normalmente entregan menos de 1Amp. Te puede servir para ver si el ampli arranca pero nunca te va a dar suficiente corriente para ponerlo a un volumen apropiado. De hecho, si lo exigís podrías llegar a quemar el regulador de -12V de la fuente de PC.
Salu2


----------



## iamkbra

ahh , porqe con el tester mido entre +12v y -12v y me dice 1 , es lo qe me parecio raro , entonces una fuente de pc no me sirve para hacer funcionar este ampli no ?


----------



## Jhonny DC

Que cosa te dice 1?? En que escala lo mediste?
En realidad debería servirte para prender el amplificador y probarlo a bajo volumen con un parlante de 8 ohm. Es poco voltaje pero debería funcionar igual. No te aconsejo que lo tengas funcionando por largo rato de esa forma. Pero para probar sirve.
Salu2


----------



## iamkbra

el tester me dice eso jhonny , ok entonces ahora lo termino y lo pruebo despacio con la fuente


----------



## iamkbra

amigos les comento , arme el tda2050 e puente. y lo probe con la fuente dde pc a baja potencia y de verdad anda muy bien , los TDA calentaron el toque , pero suena muy lindo de verdad  , pero ahora me surgio una duda , como puedo bajar la tencion que me va a dar el trafo + la fuente para alimentar el pre ? o con los 22v el pre anda tambien ?  gracias , saludos


----------



## iamkbra

. chicos , probe el ampli con un trafo sin punto medio y con fuente partida y magicamente anda jaja  ahora voy a hacer el pre  una preg . de que valor son los potes ? y al costado a la izquierda hay una resistencia que dice 1M , que seria ? 1k?


----------



## Jhonny DC

1M = 1 megohm =1.000.000 ohm
1K = 1.000 ohm
Con respecto a los potes, creo que son de 100K. = 100.000 ohm
Salu2


----------



## iamkbra

uhh gracias por aclararme la duda jhonny . un abrazo


----------



## iamkbra

amigos , que pasara si pongo parlaantes de 4ohm en la version puente?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

iamkbra dijo:


> amigos , que pasara si pongo parlaantes de 4ohm en la version puente?



Vas a quemar los amplificadores...PUFFFFF!
Eso ya lo preguntaron hace poco....buscalo para mas detalles.


----------



## iamkbra

uhh ok gracias por la data ezavalla,
y la version simple se puede 4ohm? cuantos watts me daria el ampli?'


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En la versión simple si se puede poner 4 ohms, es mas...es el valor que recomiendan. Cuanto dá...no sé por que depende de la tensión de alimentación. Fijate en el datasheet que ahí está todo.


----------



## iamkbra

amigos , con los 18 o 22v podre alimentar el pre?


----------



## tecnicoa.s

ezavalla dijo:


> Si se quemó esa resistencia de 2.2 ohms es por que *el amplificador está oscilando*, y no hay otra posibilidad (bueno...sí, que el capacitor en serie tenga el dieléctrico perforado...pero es difícil que ocurra). Y los amplificador oscilan por muchas cosas, entre ellas:
> 
> 
> Mal diseño del PCB (pistas de salida muy cercanas a las de entrada, pistas muy delgadas, incorrecto layout de las masas...etc).
> Mal diseño del cableado (en especial las masas).
> Incorrecto desacople de la alimentación en el PCB.
> Cables de entrada sin blindar.
> y un largooooooo etcetera...
> 
> Si has usado el PCB de mnicolau, no busques por ahí el error por que anda perfecto.


Hola, esto era lo que buscaba estoy teniendo problemas con este ic, diseñe un pcb con dos tda 2050 en estereo en la misma placa, el del canal izquierdo funciona de diez el tema lo tengo con el derecho, te subo el pcb para que le eches una ojeada y ver que es lo que puede estar errado en el diseño , evidentemente esta oscilando, y segun el punto 1 esta oscilando el del canal derecho, pasan al lado las pistas de entrada y salida  ahi lo subo... saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sip...ese puede ser el problema, pero que son los presets esos en el PCB y de que valor son?
Si los has puesto para ajustar la ganancia, esa puede ser otra fuente de oscilación, por que esos amplificadores necesitam una ganancia mínima de 24dB (16) para ser estables...y si no, oscilan.


----------



## tecnicoa.s

ezavalla dijo:


> Sip...ese puede ser el problema, pero que son los presets esos en el PCB y de que valor son?
> Si los has puesto para ajustar la ganancia, esa puede ser otra fuente de oscilación, por que esos amplificadores necesitam una ganancia mínima de 24dB (16) para ser estables...y si no, oscilan.


si ya lo solucione elimine la pista que va paralela a la de salida, y los preset son de 22k, para la ganancia, es solo un  prototipo se le puede poner la resistencia y listo... pero ya lo tengo andando despues subo la placa corregida... saludos


----------



## mnicolau

ezavalla dijo:


> Si los has puesto para ajustar la ganancia, esa puede ser otra fuente de oscilación, por que esos amplificadores necesitam una ganancia mínima de 24dB (16) para ser estables...y si no, oscilan.



Hola ezavalla, cómo obtuviste ese dato de la ganancia mínima? En el data no encontré esa info.
Otra pregunta similar.. estoy renegando con un pre simple con TL071 (como el que subí en el post del TDA7377), estoy tratando de configurarlo para una ganancia de 2 o 3 y se pone a oscilar, vendrá por ese lado el problema? (la baja ganancia). Si es así, le subiré la ganancia al valor necesario para que funcione correctamente y el divisor resistivo a la salida.

PD: perdón.. te dejo el esquema del pre.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola ezavalla, cómo obtuviste ese dato de la ganancia mínima? En el data no encontré esa info.



Si está en el datasheet. Fijate en el datasheet de ST del TDA204, página 11 de 13, hay una tabla donde define los valores y para que sirve cada componente pasivo del circuito. En las resistencias que fijan la ganancia (R1 y R2) hay una llamada con un *, que está explicada abajo de la tabla, y ahí dice que la ganancia mínima es de 24dB. La misma tabla está en el datasheet de ST del TDA2030, en la página 8.



mnicolau dijo:


> Otra pregunta similar.. estoy renegando con un pre simple con TL071 (como el que subí en el post del TDA7377), estoy tratando de configurarlo para una ganancia de 2 o 3 y se pone a oscilar, vendrá por ese lado el problema? (la baja ganancia). Si es así, le subiré la ganancia al valor necesario para que funcione correctamente y el divisor resistivo a la salida.



Nop...el TL071 está compensado para ganancia unitaria y debería ser estable bajo cualquier condición razonable. En tu esquema veo dos cosas, que si te fijás en el que te subo ahora están marcadas:
1- Tenés que poner una resistencia en serie con el centro del divisor de tensiones que polariza la entrada inversora. En el dibujo hay una cruz roja...ahí tenes que cortar y poner la resistencia del mismo valor que la del divisor. Nunca supe para que corno iba esa resistencia, pero me parece que es para desacoplar los efectos del capacitor de estabilización de la masa virtual sobre la entrada del chip.
2- Antiguamente, se solía poner un capacitor de 100pF (creo) en paralelo con la R de realimentación para limitar el ancho de banda disponible y hacer mas estable la operación del A.O. Si con lo otro no se estabiliza, probá con esto (en el dibujo está puesto).
3- Claro que antes de todo esto, hay que asegurarse que las entradas y salidas estén suficientemente alejadas y que no haya carga capacitiva a la salida del A.O. (tipo cable blindado), para lo cual podés agregar en serie con la salida una R entre 100 y 220 ohms para aislarla.

Contá que pasó...

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

ezavalla dijo:


> Si está en el datasheet. Fijate en el datasheet de ST...



Ahh ahí lo encontré, es como un contrato.. hay que mirar la letra chica 



ezavalla dijo:


> Nop...el TL071 está compensado para ganancia unitaria y debería ser estable bajo cualquier condición razonable. En tu esquema veo dos cosas, que si te fijás en el que te subo ahora están marcadas...



Muchas gracias, cuando pueda hacer la prueba te comento...

Saludos! un abrazo


----------



## iamkbra

amigos , arme 2 tda 2050 en puente , pero un ampli se escucha mas raro que el otro.. habre quemado algun ic y por eso se eschucha diferente? como sabria yo que ic estaria supuestamente quemado ?
saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

Buenos dias... estoy aqui por que necesito un preamplificador con control de volumen, pero necesito que sea estereo y que no use alimentacion compartida y que se úeda alimentar con 12voltios.. Yo tenia pensado hacer el del tda1524 que subio mnicolau pero he estado leyendo que suena mal, asi que no sabia cual hacer..


----------



## Fogonazo

kilermenjose dijo:


> Buenos dias... estoy aqui por que necesito un preamplificador con control de volumen, pero necesito que sea estereo y que no use alimentacion compartida y que se úeda alimentar con 12voltios.. Yo tenia pensado hacer el del tda1524 que subio mnicolau pero he estado leyendo que suena mal, asi que no sabia cual hacer


Para comenzar podrías emplear el* Buscador del Foro*
Incluso en este mismo post hay uno.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola kiler, eL TDA1524 anda muy bien, hay que armarlo correctamente nada más...
Por qué tenés problema con la alimentación partida? lo vas a usar en el auto?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

kilermenjose dijo:


> Buenos dias... estoy .....


No repitas tu consulta en más de 1 post
*Normas del Foro 2.4*
No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o asunto, ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo foro o en vários foros. Dichos temas o mensajes publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/normas-foro-2-4-a-27899/


----------



## rodr0

disculpen, pero estoy de apuro y necesito 2 datos: tengo que mover 2 parlantes de unos 100 watts (sino me equivoco) y se me habia ocurrido armar alguno de estos. el tema es que tengo que gastar lo menos posible en dinero, y queria partir de un trafo de 12 + 12 V 2, 5 A. andará bien para el 2040? 


gracias, y disculpen si esto ya lo hablaron pero ando sin tiempo de ver todo el thread. desde ya, gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola ezavalla, hice las pruebas en el pre que te comentaba (post #396), se corrigieron totalmente los problemas con las indicaciones que me diste... gracias nuevamente.

rodr0, con 2,5[A] va a andar bien, pero te quedás algo corto capás si le querés dar mucha rosca.

Saludos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/#post223589


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola ezavalla, hice las pruebas en el pre que te comentaba (post #396), se corrigieron totalmente los problemas con las indicaciones que me diste... gracias nuevamente.



De nada Mariano, y me alegro que hayas solucionado el problema.
Saludos!


----------



## DOOM_DOMINATOR

Buen día.
Este es el asunto  Mnicolau. Yo estoy armando tu fuente smps.... y ahora me decidi por armar este amplificador con los 2 Tda 2050.
Mi pregunta era si podia alimentar el amplificador con la salida de tu fuente +15v/-15v. De todas formas soy consiente y se que voy a tener que agregar mas lm7815/lm7915, minimo 4, en caso que me respondas que tu fuente es capaz de proveer la potencia para este amplificador.

Disculpame en caso que ya hallas puesto la potencia que proveia esa salida en el post originario de tu fuente.


Espero tu respuesta gracias.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/mnicolau/


----------



## rodr0

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola ezavalla, hice las pruebas en el pre que te comentaba (post #396), se corrigieron totalmente los problemas con las indicaciones que me diste... gracias nuevamente.
> 
> rodr0, con 2,5[A] va a andar bien, pero te quedás algo corto capás si le querés dar mucha rosca.
> 
> Saludos




gracias mariano por el dato. ya paso la joda que hice y lo tire con un equipo prestado (APX 600 y 2 bafles de 2 vias de 15" mas bocinas de 400 watts total cada uno y al aire libre en 20 x 12 dio que hablar, va, no se podia hablar ). no es casero pero bueno. igual me gusto este proyectito para armarle a mi tio para su bar porque el me presto ese equipo y necesita algo chico para el bar.

para hacer 2.1 con esto, trafo de cuanto? serian 2 tda2050 en no bridge y + tda2050 bridge para graves. Gracias.


----------



## rodr0

alguien con ganas de ver el circuito que me arme? 2 tda 2050 en btl y 2 2050 haciendo stereo mas el bass extension de elektor. ah, y la fuente 6600 uF por rama mas el regulador de tension. seria alimentado con un trafo de 17 + 17 5Ah. Gracias


el pcb esta hecho en pcb wizzard


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola Rodr0! Como te va?
Lo primero que veo es que el 7915 está mal conectado, en segundo lugar no termino de comprender de qué forma trabajan los BD conectados así y tercero… me pregunto por qué no conectaste todos los TDA 2050 a +/- 22V y no dejaste los +/-15V solo para el TL. De esa forma te ahorrabas los BD y solo usabas los 7815 y 7915. O a lo mejor, para alimentar al TL te podrían bastar tranquilamente 2 resistencias y 2 zener.
La placa de los TDA no revise aun el circuito pero se ve linda, algunos detalles que refinar pero bien.
Yo intentaría compactar un poco la placa de la fuente y no estoy seguro de que un trafo de 5A te alcance para todo.
Aparte de eso, te quedo muy bien. Ya la probaste? Como funciona?
Salu2


----------



## rodr0

Jhonny DC dijo:


> Hola Rodr0! Como te va?
> Lo primero que veo es que el 7915 está mal conectado, en segundo lugar no termino de comprender de qué forma trabajan los BD conectados así y tercero… me pregunto por qué no conectaste todos los TDA 2050 a +/- 22V y no dejaste los +/-15V solo para el TL. De esa forma te ahorrabas los BD y solo usabas los 7815 y 7915. O a lo mejor, para alimentar al TL te podrían bastar tranquilamente 2 resistencias y 2 zener.
> La placa de los TDA no revise aun el circuito pero se ve linda, algunos detalles que refinar pero bien.
> Yo intentaría compactar un poco la placa de la fuente y no estoy seguro de que un trafo de 5A te alcance para todo.
> Aparte de eso, te quedo muy bien. Ya la probaste? Como funciona?
> Salu2



Hola, bien y vos?

*Mal conectado? no es 1 = Vin, 2 = Gnd y 3 = Vout? 
*Los transistores, de esa manera, por lo que lei en el post de los 78xx estan conectados de esa manera para hacer circular 7 Ah, o sea, en esa salida tener 7 Ah por rama. 
*En este 3er punto, tenez razon y no tenes razon... 1ro, porque serian TDA2030 (3 pesos menos que el 2050 y por lo que lei, no soportan +/-22 V. O sea, debería cambiarlos y usarlos para otra cosa Oo El tema es que quería bajos de mayores potencias que los medios/agudos. 
*y el trafo va a andar con lo justo me parece...

bueno, todavia no lo probe, tengo que esperar el aguinaldo Oo y comprar los 2 tda2050, 2 o 3 resistencias, capacitores, unos bujes y algunas laminas de mica y atornillar todo, pero sin probarlo todavia, ya lo tengo casi terminado de armar en el gabimete. Luego subo fotos. Saludos!


----------



## Jhonny DC

Para los 78xx si pero me parece que para los 79xx es:
1= gnd
2=Vin
3=Vout

Revisa el datasheet
salu2


----------



## rodr0

Toda la razon. sale rearmar la placa de la fuente :S menos mal que no lo habia probado jeje


ah, compré lo qué me faltaba y en vez de laminas de mica más grasa siliconada, me vendieron unas láminas de silicona que salian 20 ctvos mas cada una ($ 0,50) contra $0,30 las de mica más la grasa y por lo que me dijo el tipo que me atendió, andan muy bien. Son una especie de goma qué se adapta muy bien a las imperfecciones.


----------



## lutiky

disculpen las molestias quise imprimir y no salen bien las medidas nose si es un problema de la impresora o del pdf (cosa que no creo) alguien tendria las medidas o como solucionar esto, les cuento que ya compre todo menos el trfo que lo tenia y los tda pero quiero solucionar lo de las medidas. gracias


----------



## rodr0

imprimilo en escala 100% en el reader.


----------



## jechu094

hola a todos, como muchos aqui presentes he decidido armarme un ampli con el tda 2050, usaré 2 para que sea estereo, la idea es trabajar con lo que tengo ya que no dispongo de muchos recursos economicos.
por ahi tengo una fuente de pc atx en desuso que me tira 12v a 8amp aprox (potencia real, no es la que trae la etiqueta), me gustaria saber:
-que potencia alcanza el amplificador con 12v y 7 amp (para no forzar la fuente)
-de que depende la potencia alcanzada del voltaje usado o el vatiaje que proporcione la fuente.
-que modificaciones puedo hacerle a la fuente para alcanzar mayor potencia
lo ideal seria alcanzar de 25 a 30w por canal

desde ya gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## Jhonny DC

jechu094 dijo:


> hola a todos, como muchos aqui presentes he decidido armarme un ampli con el tda 2050, usaré 2 para que sea estereo, la idea es trabajar con lo que tengo ya que no dispongo de muchos recursos economicos.
> por ahi tengo una fuente de pc atx en desuso que me tira 12v a 8amp aprox (potencia real, no es la que trae la etiqueta), me gustaria saber:
> -que potencia alcanza el amplificador con 12v y 7 amp (para no forzar la fuente)
> -de que depende la potencia alcanzada del voltaje usado o el vatiaje que proporcione la fuente.
> -que modificaciones puedo hacerle a la fuente para alcanzar mayor potencia
> lo ideal seria alcanzar de 25 a 30w por canal
> 
> desde ya gracias por sus respuestas


 
Hola jechu, en primer lugar te aconsejaría que leyeras un poco el hilo y seguramente despejaras muchas dudas.
Con respecto a la fuente de PC (ya se hablo) no te sirve. No solo 12V es muy poco voltaje y más para los TDA2050 sino que se requiere de una fuente partida, esto es una fuente que puede proporcionar un voltaje positivo y otro negativo con respecto de masa. En el caso del 2050 se requiere de +22V y -22V. Y no, los -12V de la fuente de PC entregan un amperaje de entre 0.8A y 0.5A que no alcanzan para alimentar este amplificador. Descarta la fuente de PC como fuente de alimentación para este proyecto.
Con respecto a la potencia máxima, va a depender en gran parte del voltaje de alimentación y del chip que uses. Siempre teniendo en cuenta la impedancia del parlante.
Te aconsejo que leas el hilo con conciencia de lo que estás leyendo.
Salu2


----------



## pachi2009

Hola muy buenas una consulta se puede utilizar el pre TL072 con tonos como pre de una guitarra electrica para un ampli con el tda 2005?


----------



## mnicolau

Como poder, se puede, pero no es lo ideal. Hay muchos pre's en el foro especialmente para guitarra eléctrica, deberías revisarlos.

Saludos


----------



## rodr0

mi TDA2030:


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/242421/


----------



## jechu094

hola de nuevo, busacndo por ahi me encontré con este esquema, utiliza 4 tda 2050 para entregar 96w, alimentado con una fuente de pc, espero sus opiniones 

http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks...ion-amplificador-de-audio-casero-TDA2050.html


----------



## Jhonny DC

DUUDOO MUUUUUUCHO! Que la línea de -12V de la fuente de PC te proporcione el amperaje necesario ya que dicha línea (normalmente) no entrega más de 1A. Siendo valores de entre 0.8A y 0.5A algo muy común… y te puedo asegurar que para alimentar 4 TDA2050 vas a necesitar más de 1A en esa línea.
Salu2


----------



## jechu094

otra preguntita a ustedes foreros, hace unos años e armé un amplificador con un lm1876 y como la placa es compatible con 2 lm1875, y el lm1875 es compatible con el tda2050 me dije a mi mismo: yo mismo, porque no usar esa placa para armar el tda2050 estereo?

hace un tiempo participé en un tema que mencionaba como reemplazar el lm1876 con dos lm1875 y bueno mirando el datasheet pude darme cuenta que efectivamente las patas tienen su entrada por canal, excepto una: la pata vee (-vcc en el datasheet del tda 2050)que es unica, el lm1876 solo tiene una pata llamada vee, el lm1875 tiene una pata llamada -vee, y los tda tienen una llamada -vcc, mi pregunta es: ¿pongo las dos patas vee en la pata comun?
he buscado por internet, y mirado los datasheet pero no he encontrado la respuesta correcta a mi inquietud. gracias a todos

aqui estan los datasheets
tda2050: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1461.pdf
lm1875: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS005030.PDF
lm1876: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS012072.PDF


----------



## emarix

Muchachos... disculpen, yo arme hace poco un ampli de guitarra con 1 tda2040... me qede muy conforme, ahora mi duda es.... lo arme en una pcb que esta diseñada para funcionar en los TDA20x0... osea 20 30 40 etc... el problema es que es solo para 1 tda...
esta pcb tenia 2 diodos... porque esta no? y tenia una R de 1W... y esta *por* q*ué* no??
el projecto es este:
http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/pdf/ggg_20x0_amp.pdf
creen que este ampli funcione bien para guitarra?
donde hay que agregar el capacitor para eliminar casi todo tipo de ruido?
que transformador necesito para este ampli? 16 + 16 x 3A ?
salu2


----------



## sfigueroab

Hola a todos. soy nuevo en el foro y hace tiempo ya que estaba con las ganas de hacerme un amplificador de potencia para el computador.
me fabrique un amplificador stereo con 4 TDA2050 más una fuente partida 19-0-19 y un pre con un NE5532, que a la vez lo uso como amplificador de audífonos.
ahora el problema es el siguiente:
un canal me funciona impecable pero tira app 15mV por la salida de los parlantes y no 0mV como supuestamente debería ser, y el otro canal derechamente me lanza 15V por la salida de los parlantes (ademas de hacer un fuertisimo zumbido por el parlante de ese canal).
aquí la pregunta ¿cual podrá ser la falla?

les agradecería mucho su ayuda

Saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola Sfigueroab. En principio, bienvenido al foro.
En segundo lugar, te cuento que el arte de la adivinación, como ya se ha explicado en diversas oportunidades, no es una materia vinculada a la electrónica. Por este motivo es que siempre se pide que trates de dar la mayor cantidad de datos posibles para que podamos interpretar el motivo de la falla. De ser posible (y esto si nos ayudaría en gran medida) se te agradecería que pudieses postear algunas fotos (con la mejor calidad posible) de tus placas, tanto del lado de los componentes como del lado de las pistas, donde se pudiese apresiar bien todo el diseño.
Salu2


----------



## sfigueroab

jajaja gracias por contestar tan rápido

primero para aclarar estoy usando placas pertinax universales para hacer las pcb's
el modelo que estoy siguiendo es este de abajo que, es si no me equivoco igual al que se usa para el tda2040





la fuente la fabrique con dos transformadores 15-0 3A, rectificados y filtrados con 8 diodos 1N5402 y 8 condensadores de 2200uF, que me dan app 19V-0V-19V.
con la fuente no tengo ningún problema, y el modelo que arme es como dije el de la foto

en este momento no puedo sacar las fotos pero ya mañana podre hacerlo

espero que esos detalles ayuden en algo a entender de que se trata el problema

saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Muchachos del foro! hace una hora y 45 minutos que empecé a leer este post, tratando de aclarar mi duda pero no lo logré. Es la siguiente: Yo compré todos los componentes para armar la etapa con el 2050 en puente, y ya hice la placa (me faltan lo agujeros nomas). Ahora agarré el transformador, y mide 17.5 voltios en alterna por cada canal (2 amper por rama) que regulandola da 24.5 Volts. Quiero saber si me van a estallar los TDA con esta fuente, o si serán capaces de aguantarlos. Son TDA originales de 2 dólares. Alguna sugerencia? no quiero usar regulador de tensión porque no encuentro alguna PCB para hacerlo y no entiendo el PCB liveware  o wizard. Bueno, espero su respuesta, y aclaro que busqué y leí mucho para no tener que armarlo sin saber si va a andar. MUCHAS GRACIAS. AGUSTIN.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, no deberías tener problema con ese transformador, la tensión en vacío está dentro de lo admisible por los ICs y con carga va a bajar algo la tensión así que más seguro todavía.

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Mariano (no "nico" como te ponen algunos) jaja, muchísimas gracias por la velocidad de tu respuesta. Entonces me pongo las pilas y voy a armar el ampli. Tengo un control de tonos que funciona con 12V solamente, así que le voy a anexar otro trafo de 9 rectificado. Muchas gracias. Ni bien lo tenga armado subo fotos. (o ni bien tenga un problema lo posteo aca) Hasta luego.


----------



## mnicolau

Ja de nada...
Sería un desperdicio agregar otro transformador sólo para eso, podés reducir los +24[V] que usás para el ampli a 12[V] con un regulador con LM7812 y de ahí alimentás el pre. El consumo del pre es de pocos [mA].

Saludos


----------



## edusubi90

*mnicolau:*

He visto y leido por el post que tu aporte de el circuito impreso lm1875 con preamplificador para control de volument,etc te funciono muy bien.

Me serviria de mucha ayuda si me pudieras enviar información más detallada de como realizar este proyecto, las conexiones por ejemplo del pre ampli con el amplificador, como conecto de la pcb a los altavoces...

Ademàs si tuvieras el esquema del circuito. 

soy un poco pesao pero es que me acabo de poner en el mundillo este año y se puede decir que voy un poco perdido.

seguire leyendo mas para ver si saco mas informacion 

muchas gracias

una pregunta mnicolau, el amplificador y preamplificador con lm1875 que colgaste al principio del post esta preparado a la salida de la pcboard para ser estereo??


----------



## mnicolau

Hola edusubi, todo lo que está en el primer post es mono. Si querés armarlo estéreo, necesitarías 2 circuitos. Te recomiendo armes 2 placas de la versión "modo simple" (no la puente), sirve también para LM1875 aunque no lo diga.
Ahí en la vista de los componentes tenés especificados las entradas de audio, la alimentación y la salida de parlantes.
Como preamplificador estéreo te recomiendo busques cualquier otro del foro, hay muchos que podrías usar, ya que el que está en este tema es mono y no tiene sentido armar uno por cada canal.

Saludos


----------



## edusubi90

gracais por la ayuda mnicolau. voy a buscar algun pre para el control de volumen po ahi, si sabes algun link de algun post dondo haya algun se agradece

una duda ahora que me miro el simple con tda2050, con el lm1875 de que valor deben ser la R y C para que vaya bien? porque solo leo esto en el simple:

Para TDA2030/2040:
R=4.7 [Ohm]
C=100 [nF]
Para TDA2050
R=2.2 [Ohm]
C=470 [nF]

gracias


----------



## mnicolau

En la hoja de datos del IC tenés el circuito "típico" (que es el que usé para el PCB) y de ahí sacás la info.

R=1[Ohm]
C=220[nF]

Preamplificadores con control de tonos:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/
Y varios más si seguis buscando...

Si querés más simples buscá TDA1524 o alguno sin control de tonos.

Saludos


----------



## adrianferrer

Hola que tal.. el problema que tengo es que no consigo alguna fuente de alimentación para el tda2050 en modo simple... hay alguna que pueda usar? porque tengo varios transformadores que me podrían servir pero no se si de allí puedo sacar la tensión negativa... la mayoría son transformadores de routers y modems dsl... ah por cierto.. para que sirve en modo puente? gracias


----------



## Agucasta

Mariano, te molesto para decirte que armé un ampli con el tda 2050 simple y anda bien. Cero ruidos, cero distorsión, excelente sonido (parlante de 10" 8ohm) el tema es que el volumen es muy bajo! tengo un ampli de 2 tda 2030 en puente (distorsiona a full) pero suena mucho mas fuerte!.. Te comento que le puse un preamplificador que compré armado, que básicamente es parecido al que posteaste con el tl072 pero este es con tl082. El tema es que funciona el control de tonos, pero la ganancia está 1 en 1. ¿Tengo que cambiar alguna resistencia para aumentar la ganancia? ¿O Puedo hacer eso mismo en el ampli? (cambiar alguna resistencia para aumentar ganancia) Te adjunto 2 fotos del pre.. son sacadas con cámara (no se si me vas a poder ayudar)..

Eso por un lado.. Por el otro, hice el ampli en puente con 2 tda 2050 alimentados con +24 0 -24 (17.5 0 17.5) y cuando lo prendo en el parlante (el mismo de 10” 8ohm) hace el “plop” (o thumb) y a los 5 segundos empieza un zumbido muy agudo y no para. Ah, el sonido no sale. Ni en esos 5 segundos anteriores. Solo el “Plop”. Los componentes son los mismos que detallaste, solo que los capacitares de 100nf (104) son amarillos (tienen pinta de ser de poliéster, no cerámicos) y no son las típicas lentejitas.. Pero no creo que eso le afecte.. y los de 100uf electrolíticos son de 100V (tampoco le hace nada, no?). El tda de la derecha se re calienta y el otro no. No hay olor a quemado, y las resistencias estan bien todas. Las pistas también. Las revisé una por una con lupa y mucha luz y anda.. seguí todas las pistas con el tester para medir continuidad y hay! No sé que le puede estar pasando.. Si tenés alguna sugerencia.. será bienvenida.. (me ayudaría saber como hacer para darme cuenta si los TDA están quemados, o si sirven, porque si no lo puedo resolver hago la placa de nuevo por las dudas)

Bueno. Espero que no te moleste mi (mis) dudas, y en lo que puedas ayudarme (o cualquiera de la comunidad) será bienvenido.. Muchas gracias.

Agustín.

Fotos: (preamplificador)









Edito: Los "chabones" estos de Aries (altos chantas) no supieron decirme qué resistencia cambiar para aumentar la ganancia, pero uno me dijo que cambiando la de 150k que está inmediátamente despues del "in" por una más chica la ganancia aumentaría.. puede ser?

Amplificador en puente (el que zumba):





Fotos de los capacitores raros..





Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola agucasta, vamos por parte...

1º No miré demasiado la placa del pre, habría que analizarla mejor, pero por la ubicación de las resistencias de 150k, parece tener ganancia 1 efectivamente. Lo que podés hacer es subir la de 150k que está arriba del opamp, ponele 330k y tendrás ganancia 2 aprox. También se podría reducir las otras de 150k logrando el mismo efecto.

2º Probá de subir los caps de 100[nF] que mostrás en la foto (los de salida de cada IC), a 470[nF] recomendados por el data para el 2050.
Lo estás alimentando con la misma fuente que alimentás al circuito modo simple? Si es así descartarías por ese lado...
Los estás probando con disipadores no?

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Ok gracias. Siempre tan atento y rápido con tus respuestas. Lo pruebo y te comento! gracias..

Ah, la fuente es la misma para el simple y el de puente. (obviamente las pruebo separadas) +-24V x 3 Amper es mucho?

Otra cosa.. los caps de 100 nanos que te mostre era para sacarme la duda si son lo mismo los de cerámico y los de poliéster.. en el ampli son de 470 como se indica.. esos los tenía sueltos por eso te los mostraba..

Por último. Tengo un amplificador en puente con dos tda 2030 pero es comprado y muy viejo (1993) y mete ruidos por todos lados. No es de buena calidad. La fuente es simple, sin TAP (o toma central) en alterna de 22V. Mi duda es si puedo cambiar los 2030 por 2040 manteniendo la misma fuente. Para que empiece a distorsionar a mayor volumen. Si no tiene sentido mi razonamiento (muy probable) decime.. 

Muchísimas gracias. Este foro es completísimo.


----------



## mnicolau

Si tenés posibilidad, probá alimentar el ampli en puente con menor tensión, me pasó algo similar con 2050s de muy dudosa calidad. Lo alimentás con menor tensión para sacarte la duda, si funciona todo como corresponde esos +-24[V] son demasiados y habría que reducirlos un poco.

PD: podés cambiar los 2030 por 2040, son compatibles.

PD2: Aislá ambos 2050 del disipador, así no tenés -V en el mismo.

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Como siempre digo.. GRACIAS! mirá que cuando tenga los ampli resueltos me voy a tener que ir hasta Santa Fé para regalarte algo por salvarme la vida o si venís a Córdoba hacemos un asado jajaj.. Te comento que el tema de la ganancia del pre que te mostré arriba ya lo solucioné. Cambié la R de 150k de la entrada por una de 120k que tenía y aumentó considerablemente el volúmen final.. Probé con una de 100k pero el tda empezó a calentar maaal a los 5 minutos de usarlo a fondo.. así que lo dejé en 120k =).

Al puente lo quiero hacer.. ya hice otra plaqueta desde cero y recuperé los dos tda 2050 (el resto de componentes no porque tengo de sobra) y tengo el presentimiento de que hay uno quemado. El que calentaba. Medí con el multímetro la continuidad entre los pines y en el que según yo está sano, marca continuidad entre el pin 3 y 4. Y el otro integrado no marca ninguna continuidad. Alguno de los 2 está quemado? Sabrías decirme si es el que da la continuidad, o el que no? (o ambos).

Para el lunes voy a comprar los tda nuevos. Y algún lmXXX para regular el voltaje..

Los tdas estaban aislados cada uno de su disipador (uno por cada uno).

PD: Los 2030 son compatibles con los 2040. Pero mi duda es si con la misma tensión con la que alimento a los primeros, va a servir con los segundos.. aunque sea que mejore la calidad de sonido y no la ganancia en dBs..

Perdón por molestar tanto.. espero que no cierres el foro culpa mía jaja..

Mariano, esta vez escribo para pedirte perdón por molestarte. Ya descubrí cuál era el pu*@ error que tenía el ampli en puente. Te vas a c***r de risa. Lo adjunto:






Es patético, no? errarle a los huecos.. =( encima esa es la segunda placa.. (todavía no la armé) pero la primera me equivoqué IGUAL. Soy un salame. Pero estoy conforme porque rescaté un tda sano =) (el que no estaba en corto por las resistencias mal puestas). Mañana lo armo. 

Lo que sí te pregunto es lo último que escribí en el post anterior:


> Los 2030 son compatibles con los 2040. Pero mi duda es si con la misma tensión con la que alimento a los primeros, va a servir con los segundos.. aunque sea que mejore la calidad de sonido y no la ganancia en dBs..


:S soy muy gil.. jaja


----------



## mnicolau

Uhh por ahí andaba la cosa, no hay molestia che, bien que pudiste encontrar el problema, comentá después si funciona bien el puente.



> Los 2030 son compatibles con los 2040. Pero mi duda es si con la misma tensión con la que alimento a los primeros, va a servir con los segundos.. aunque sea que mejore la calidad de sonido y no la ganancia en dBs..


Si, la misma tensión sirve. En realidad debería ser unos Volt más para el 2040 que para el 2030, pero va a funcionar sin problemas.

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Mariano, yo de nuevo.. Armé el puente (corregí el que estaba mal), lo prendí con el mp3 al mínimo y empecé a subirlo de a poco. Anduvo bárbaro. Fuertísimo. Muy bien y sin distorsión casi.. Lo tuve 15 segundos andando sin el pre (el mp3 directo) y lo apagué para poner el preamplificador. Cuando lo volví a enchufar, empezó a hacer un zumbido y no se escuchó más nada. Cambié uno de los TDA y anduvo de nuevo. Esta vez lo dejé como 10 minutos al mango y calentó bastante, pero seguía andando. De nuevo lo desenchufé para acoplarle el pre, y FZZZZZZZZ el zumbido de nuevo.. es como que cuando desconecto la fuente me quema uno de los integrados.. Aclaro que no son de calidad. Son "genéricos" por así decirlo. La fuente cuando está prendida larga 22.4V positivos y 22.4V negativos. No tenés idea de qué puede estar pasando??

Pero eso sí: HAY DIFERENCIA, y MUCHA.. entre el puente y el simple.. increíble como golpea el puente.. =) 

Por calor descarto que sea porque la primera vez que lo quemó estuvo 15 segundos prendido, y ni llegó a calentar..

Detecté un pequeño problemita en la fuente. Es la pcb que pasaste vos en la pág 6 o 7.. las dos resistencias de 1k que supuestamente son para descargar los capacitores una vez desconectada, están RECALIENTES sobre todo las patitas.. son de 1kokhm 1/4watt. Qué hago? las cambio por otras? les pongo otras en serie? las corto a la mierda? je.. 

Y con lo del  puente, le voy a comprar los lm 1875. y a la bosta. porque estoy renegando porque los tda truchos se queman por 2 voltios pijoteros.. el Lm este se banca hasta 60v según el datasheet asíque con la fuente mía va a andar súper cómodo.. aunque me dé un poco menos de potencia que el 2050 en puente.

Ah: el LM1875 en puente, andará más fuerte que el 2050 simple, no? (de no ser así no tiene sentido armarlo je)





es normal la temperatura de esas pobres y miserables resistencias? No será eso lo que me quema los tda?


----------



## mnicolau

Raro, será producto de mala calidad en los 2050? Tenés alguna otra casa donde comprarlos?
Se daña siempre el mismo?
La tensión de alimentación está perfecta así... el problema no viene de ahí. 

PD: esas resistencias de 1K disipan unos 400[mW] con +-22[V] de alimentación, deberían ser de 1[W]!, hacé ese cambio antes de seguir.
Para los LM1875 respetá los valores de R y C a la salida de cada uno. Desconozco la potencia que saquen estando en modo puente pero tienen que andar lindo...

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

mnicolau dijo:


> ...PD: esas resistencias de 1K disipan unos 400[mW] con +-22[V] de alimentación, deberían ser de 1[W]!, hacé ese cambio antes de seguir.....


O puedes quitarlas no poner nada.


----------



## Agucasta

Hola Mariano y Fogonazo. Quiero agradecerles por la ayuda. Ya cambié la resistencia de 1k de la fuente, y compré 2 tda 2050 originales, que me salieron bastante caros, pero al fin, anduvo! Muy fuerte anda. Compré un parlante de 12" a 8ohm (300W) de rango completo y se lo re banca.

Ahora bien, tengo un problemita menor. Tengo dos tweeter tipo "bala" plásticos, y quiero agregarlos al bafle. (era un bafle potenciado con un puente 2030 y parlante de 10" que retiré para poner el de 12" que compré) y tiene los dos tweeter. Qué hago? los conecto en serie entre sí y a este "combo" lo conecto en paralelo con el parlante grande?? (mi problema es por la impedancia, no quiero que se quemen los TDA por culpa de los tweeters)

Lo último, Mariano, la resistencia de 22k que está en la salida al parlante, se re quemó cuando le aumenté los agudos al máximo desde el pre. Es de 22k 1/4W. Qué hago? la cambio por una de mas watts? o mas ohm?
(me pasó algo parecido con la misma resistencia en la versión "simple" cuando le aumenté la ganancia al pre cambiando la resistencia de ganancia)

La cosa es que sigue funcionando así con la resistencia quemada, pero no quiero arriesgarme..

Ni bien termine con esto posteo las fotos del ampli y del bafle armado =)
Muchas gracias!


----------



## sjcronchi

Estimados:
tengo una consulta para hacerles: estoy armando un amplificador para guitarra y tengo las fuentes de alimentación armadas de la siguiente manera:

1º) Trafo de 33-0-33 V conectado a la fuente con zéner de 22V y TIP41C + TIP42C.
2º) de ésta cuelgo el amplificador con los 2050 en puente, y también cuelgo una fuente +-15V hecha con los 7815/7915, para alimentación del preamplificador.

Mi consulta es la siguiente: ¿es necesario colocarles disipadores de temperatura a los TIP's 41C/42C y a los 7815/7915? o sólo necesitan disipadores los 2050?

Desde ya, agradezco por adelantado vuestra ayuda!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

A ver...

P= V * I = (33V-21V) * 3A = 36W

Así que cada TIP disipa mas o menos 36 watts...y eso casi es lo mismo que dá el amplificador en puente....así que vas a tener que ponerle un disipador al menos del mismo tamaño que el de cada puente a CADA transistor regulador.

Y seguimos con la tontería de usar fuentes reguladas para amplificadores de audio (y cada TDA tiene un rechazo al ripple de 55dB).

Flaco, ahorrá plata y comprate un trafo de 15+15V 4 o 5amp, que te va a costar menos que los TIP y los disipadores y va a calentar menos también.


----------



## mnicolau

ezavalla dijo:


> (y cada TDA tiene un rechazo al ripple de 55dB).



Hola Ezavalla, qué significa esa característica exactamente? Podrías explicarlo un poco más?

Otra opción para darle es armar un ampli acorde a su transformador. Hay muchos en el foro ideales para esas tensiones.

agucasta, de qué impedancia son los componentes que vas a usar? Conociéndolas vas a poder determinar cómo conectarlas para aproximar a 8[Ohm].

PD: se quemó la R de 22K? Eso es raro...

Saludos


----------



## sjcronchi

ezavalla dijo:


> A ver...
> 
> P= V * I = (33V-21V) * 3A = 36W
> 
> Así que cada TIP disipa mas o menos 36 watts...y eso casi es lo mismo que dá el amplificador en puente....así que vas a tener que ponerle un disipador al menos del mismo tamaño que el de cada puente a CADA transistor regulador.
> 
> Y seguimos con la tontería de usar fuentes reguladas para amplificadores de audio (y cada TDA tiene un rechazo al ripple de 55dB).
> 
> Flaco, ahorrá plata y comprate un trafo de 15+15V 4 o 5amp, que te va a costar menos que los TIP y los disipadores y va a calentar menos también.



Muchas gracias ezavalla!!!!! aprovecharé entonces unos disipadores que pude reciclar de unos equipos. Ahora, por lo que leí en este post, y por lo que pude entender, la "tontería" era usar fuentes reguladas en amplificadores, pero yo para el amplificador estoy usando los diodos zéner con los TIP's, uso los 78/7915 para el preamplificador, que si no me equivoco lo postearon más arriba. 

Gracias por la eterna y pronta ayuda!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El TIP con un zenner en la base es el regulador de potencia mas simple que hay...así que estás regulando la fuente del ampli y ni te cuento el calor que van a largar los reguladores cuando le des manija al ampli...


----------



## Agucasta

Mariano, ya solucioné el problema de los tweeters y el de la resistencia de 22k que se quemó. Directamente la cambié por una nueva y después de probar a máxima potencia CON y SIN preamp decidí sacarlo, total el control de graves y agudos lo manejo desde la computadora. Lo que pasa es que con el pre tengo un poco más de dB pero a costa de una mayor distorsión.. y así como está suena muy fuerte y a 100% de volúmen, 0 (cero) ruidos parásitos.. Este amplificador superó todas mis espectativas..

Gracias! y acá dejo una fotos del "poder"..














Como se vé en la última foto, son mis proyectos anteriores.. y este que los superó por muchísimo.. Muchas gracias!! 

PD: le puse un cooler que le da aire justo a los dos TDA (no se vé en la foto porque lo acabo de poner je)

Ahora puedo molestar a los vecinos que escuchan "reggaetón" y taparlos con mi rock and roll!! jeje.. Hasta pronto, y muchas gracias Mnicolau y a toda la gente de este foro.


----------



## mnicolau

Menos mal que no te tengo de vecino... 

Me alegro funcione bien, disfrutalo 

Saludos


----------



## sjcronchi

ezavalla dijo:


> El TIP con un zenner en la base es el regulador de potencia mas simple que hay...así que estás regulando la fuente del ampli y ni te cuento el calor que van a largar los reguladores cuando le des manija al ampli...



Pero claaaaaarooo... no si yo no soy más tonto porque no me bajé las actualizaciones todavía jajajaja... estaba enfrascado en que regulación era solamente los lm78/7915. Gracias por ser tan claro ezavalla!!!! igual como en mi ciudad no consigo nada, hasta que compre cosas de Rosario o Buenos Aires, voy a armar lo que tengo y si los reguladores calientan mucho les pondré un disipador redondo así puedo tocar la guitarra y mantener el café calentito jejejeje... Reitero mi agradecimiento a vos y a toda la gente como mnicolau que comparten tanto conocimiento!!!!!!


----------



## Agucasta

Mariano, yo de nuevo. Te comento que ayer me fui al campo con unos amigos y llevamos mi  parlante potenciado con el tda 2050 en puente. Una joya. Se escucha a 2 cuadras.. muy bueno.. lo que te pido en esta ocasión es algún diagrama (ya buequé sin éxito) de algún divisor de frecuencias (esos que son una bobina en una plaqueta y dos bolud3c3s más que se conectan a la salida del ampli.. Para agudos y gaves.. Gracias..


----------



## mnicolau

Hola agucasta, lamentablemente esa bobina y esas bolud3c3s más que se usan en el divisor, no son para nada genéricas, es muy necesario calcularlas de acuerdo a los componentes de tu bafle. No queda otra que ponerte a leer sobre el tema, hay varios temas en el foro hablando de ellos.

Si usás componentes genéricos que veas en algún circuito, lo único que vas a lograr es deteriorar el sonido de salida. No lo armes sin calcularlo.

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Ah, muchas gracias! Lo que pasa es que tengo 10 metros de un alambre de cobre esmaltado de 1mm que saqué de una bobina (de andá a saber de qué jaja) y creía que era algo simple. Gracias!


----------



## villegas_232

Hola mnicolau!!!
Soy un Técnico Informático q*UE* tiene como pasatiempo la electrónica. No tengo conocimientos avanzados de la profesión pero con lo básico hasta ahora me maneje bien.
Encontré este post queriendo informarme del transistor TDA2030 (para arreglar un amplificador estéreo con buffer) y la verdad me quede asombrado de q*UE* te tan pequeño amplificador salga tanta potencia y calidad. Así q*UE* me quedaron las ganas de por lo menos armar un monstruito de estos jajaja.
Le comente esto a un amigo (los dos somos amantes de la música y de los equipos de audio de gran poder y calidad) y llegamos a la conclusión de que queríamos armar un equipo bastante grande a partir de este monstruito.
La idea es armar un hometheater. Parte de los elementos del mismo ya los tenemos pero lo q*UE* hace falta es el sistema de audio del el cual vamos a basarnos en este amplificador.
El plan es hacer uno sistema 4.2, 4 parlantes satelitales de 6 pulgadas, 3 vías, Un buffer de 10 pulgadas y un center de 6 pulgadas plano.
Para esto tenemos pensado hacer 6 amplificadores en puente con el TDA2050 ,elegí este por querer el mas potente, sin el preamplificador porque el volumen y la ecualización lo controlo aparte y si no tendría q*UE* hacer 6 y es cansador el estar regulando todos. Según algunos cálculos tontos creo q*UE* necesitaría una fuente de 22V 11A. Además quisiera poner un estabilizador para q*UE* cuando alguno de los amplificadores necesite poder de mas por algún golpe no exija a la fuente.
Mis preguntas son:
¿Es mucho hacerlo con el TDA2050?
En caso de q*UE* lo sea. ¿Cuál me conviene poner?
En cuanto al estabilizador estoy buscando a ver q*UE* puedo poner pero si tienen algún sugerencia es bienvenida.
lo ultimo es poner un cooler por q*UE* ovbiamente esto va a tender a largar calor. asi q*UE* ¿podria ser q*UE* del estabilisador pueda sacar una salida de 12V?¿como?
Por favor. Si estoy equivocado en algo corríjanme tranquilamente q*UE* bien se q*UE* lo mas probable es q*UE* me equivoque en algo jajaja 
Por favor contéstenme q*UE* su ayuda con esto me serviría mucho 
Un abraso.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola villegas, bienvenido al foro.

Para empezar, la fuente... no te gastes en hacer ningún "estabilizador" como llamás (sería una fuente regulada de tensión). Se ha comentado bastante sobre su uso y se llega siempre a lo mismo, *NO vale la pena usarlas.*

Por otro lado, para los satélites y el central sería demasiado armar 2050 en puente, con el 2050 en modo simple tenés más que de sobra y de paso ahorrás bastante espacio, costo, consumo y demás. Para el sub sí podrías armarlo en puente. 

Para el cálculo de la fuente leé acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/#post128424

Saludos


----------



## villegas_232

Gracias por el consejo! ya me estoy poniendo a estudiar el tema de la fuente.
Voy a estar informándolos del los avances q*UE* logre con esto y obviamente cualquier duda les pregunto. Si alguien tiene algún comentario sobre esto por favor no se queden con las ganas de comentar... su ayuda es bienvenida 

Saludos.


----------



## arias887

hola a todos, les dejo tres foticos un popco borrosas, pero si las ven de lejitos se veran bien, de un estereo con par TDA2050 con alimentacion dual parlentes de   8"/50W   c/u...jajajajajaja...dentro de una caja de carton....


----------



## Agucasta

Groso Jhon. Me imagino que esa caja era solamente para las pruebas, no?? jeje.. Y? qué tal andan?? yo hice uno en modo simple como el tuyo (pero mono) alimentado con +-24V y no era una locura.. capaz que porque lo hacía andar con un parlante de 12" 300W.

A cualquier moderador, o a Mnicolau:

Con un amplificador como el de puente de TDA 2050, me conviene, tirar un parlante de 12" 300W, o uno de 10" 150W?? como es el tema de la potencia real de los parlantes?

Mi inquietud es si con una misma potencia (40W supuestos del TDA en puente) anda mejor un parlante más chico que ande a "full" o uno grande que ande "tranquilo"

No se si fui muy claro :S (recién me levanto y soñé con esto así que lo escribí je


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola Agucasta. Bueno, te cuento un poco para que te orientes en el tema de los parlantes.
Si sos de los que le gusta darle rosca a los amplificadores hasta que se saturen, lo que te conviene seria multiplicar la potencia de salida (RMS) del amplificador  x1.5. Con eso te va a dar la potencia (RMS) que debe soportar el parlante para que te rinda y quede protegido contra cualquier exceso de potencia.
Si sos de los que le gusta escuchar un sonido claro y NUNCA saturar el amplificador. Lo que más te conviene es utilizar parlantes que soporten la misma potencia que puede entregar el amplificador. De esa manera tendrás el máximo rendimiento del conjunto.
Lo más común es la primera opción por ser más segura pero la segunda no es mala tampoco.
Lo que te recomiendo es: No poner parlantes que no lleguen a soportar lo que entrega el ampli porque los vas a terminar desconando. Ni poner parlantes que soporten mucha potencia o no van a rendir lo que deberían y vas a desperdiciarlos.
Seguramente habrá quien no esté totalmente de acuerdo con algo de lo que te digo pero esto es lo que siempre me funciono a mí.
Salu2


----------



## Agucasta

Jhonny DC, muchas gracias. Si me sirve. Mi inquietud era si el de 12" trabajaba más "vagamente" que el de 10" ya que este estaba más cerca en [watts] al amplificador, trabajando más al "límite".. Pero igual le dejé el de 12" porque es de mejor marca y suena lindo, sin distorsionar para nada a máximo volumen. Gracias.
Agustín.


----------



## juanklixto

Muchas gracias a todos los que han hecho posible este proyecto, les cuento que arme el tda2050 en modo puente y funciona de pelos cero ruido, prometo fotos cuando lo termine totalmente.
saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por comentar, esperamos esas fotos...

Saludos


----------



## andres05

buenas compañeros les agradeceria si pudieran sacarme de una duda, con cuantos amperios debe trabajar el tda 2050 en modo puente si lo alimento con 17 voltios rectificados
 les agradezco  por su respuesta de antemano


----------



## Tavo

creo que no debe exigir mas de 4 amperes... por las dudas yo podría 5 A

Saluds!
Tavo10


----------



## Agucasta

Andrés, yo no sé cuánto amperaje exacto se come el tda en puente (2050) pero el mío con un transformador de 17.5 x 17.5 [3A] anda perfectamente. No le falta corriente ni en bajos ni en volumen máximo. Con un parlante de 12". Espero que te sirva. Mi recomendación es que busques algún trafo por ahí en casas de electrónica, que ya esté armado, por el tema del voltaje. La mayoría te venden el de 15 + 15V que al rectificarlo da aprox ±21[V] o el de 16 + 16 que da justo los ±22 Volts que necesita el TDA. No entendí bien si tu transformador ya lo rectificaste y ahí te quedó en 17V. Si es así no sirve para el TDA 2050 Puente porque le hacen falta 22V para que rinda al 100% con 3 Amperes. Si ya tenés ese trafo de 17V rectificado que debe ser de 12V en alterna, te conviene armar la versión puente del tda 2040 que también anda muy bien. 
Andres, espero que te sirva mi respuesta, y siempre que se pueda, espero que mis aportes sirvan para esta comunidad.


----------



## Tavo

muy buen aporte agucasta89

que bueno colaborar entre todos con lo que sabemos...

Saludos!!
Tavo10.


----------



## Jhonny DC

agucasta89 dijo:


> ...Si ya tenés ese trafo de 17V rectificado que debe ser de 12V en alterna, te conviene armar la versión puente del tda 2040 que también anda muy bien...


 
Siempre suponiendo que esos 17V sean ±17V (+17  0  -17) ya que si es simple tampoco te va a servir.
Salu2


----------



## gokudesm

hola en unos dias me estoy por armar el stk4048 y andaba buscando un pre y vi este del tl072 y me parecio bastante sencillo queria saber que tal anda este pre si tiene buenos bajos y agudos?
saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Hola Gokudesm, primero que todo, quiero saber cuánto te costó el integrado stk4048, porque me interesaría mucho armarlo. En cuanto al pre que posteó Mnicolau en la pág. 1 de este post, es muy buena la respuesta del mismo, auque yo en mi caso elegí cambiarle el tl072 por el tl 081 porque me dio mejor resultado en bajas frecuencias. En frecuencias altas, es muy bueno, (o sea, muy completo) aunque yo prefiero el golpe de los bajos y no los dolores de oído que producen los agudos) Te digo porque yo lo tengo montado con un amplificador de los que están posteados aquí, la versión puente del TDA 2050, y anda de maravillas.
Alguien que tenga algo para corregirme sobre el tl072 / tl081 será bienvenido!
Espero que sirva mi aporte. Probar no cuesta nada, salvo dinero.. jeje..


----------



## andres05

gracias compañero aguasta89 seguire tu consejo, tratare de consegir un transformador con la descripcion que me diste!
saludos


----------



## Cacho

agucasta89 dijo:


> ...elegí cambiarle el tl072 por el tl 081 porque...


 ¿Será un error de tipeo?


agucasta89 dijo:


> Alguien que tenga algo para corregirme sobre el tl072 / tl081 será bienvenido!


No, no era un erro de tipeo.
 El TL081 es un operacional simple en el encapsulado de 8 pines, y el TL072 son dos operacionales. Si reemplazás uno por otro directamente, entonces no anda.
Si querés hacer ese tipo de reemplazo tenés que usar el TL082, que tiene la misma distribución de pines que el TL072 y es un reemplazo directo. Ahí sí podés reemplazarlo sin dramas.

Saludos


----------



## gokudesm

agucasta89 dijo:


> Hola Gokudesm, primero que todo, quiero saber cuánto te costó el integrado stk4048, porque me interesaría mucho armarlo. .



mira el integrado lo consegui a $37 el stk4048II pero lo mas caro es el transformador q*UE* esta $170 

entonces con el tema de pre me conviene cambiarlo el tl072 por el tl082?


----------



## Agucasta

Cacho, gracias por la corrección. Me he fijado, y efectivamente, sí, es un "tl082" pido disculpas por el error..

Acá tengo la foto del tl para que no queden dudas, es extraído de otro pre que tenía guardado en casa..


----------



## gokudesm

entonces tranquilamente puedo reemplasar el tl del circuito de la pag 1 que va a funcionar mejor.
el de la foto que tipos de control tiene de volumen, de bajos, etc?
salu2


----------



## Agucasta

Hola, el de la foto, es una vergüenza que adquirí en "Aries" hace ya como 4 años cuando no sabía absolutamente nada de electrónica, como proyecto de preamplificador. En la teoría sí es un preamplificador, porque tiene el operacional tl082. La cuestión es que la variación entre la entrada y la salida de audio, es cero. El mismo volumen de entrada es el de salida, no se "preamplifica" que es lo que buscamos con estos circuitos. Obviamente, para aumentar la ganancia, hay que modificar las resistencias que llegan al operacional. Como se vé en la foto, falta la R de 150K de la entrada del medio (izq) porque estuve probando con otras de menor capacidad (120K, 100K, 50K) y con la de 50K, logré aumentar la ganancia, de 1 a 3. Lo malo, es que al aumentar esa ganacia, y control de tonos se "descuajeringó" (como dice mi abuelo) y se fue al c#$%@. Los agudos dejaron de sonar lindos, para sonar "chillones" y los graves dejaron de golpear para distorsionar. Y no es problema del amplificador, porque con el que lo probé (TDA 1562Q) andaba muy bien con otro preamplificador con ganancia de hasta 4 ó 5. Así que decidí rescatar el integradito y los potenciómetros para hacer el que posteó Mnicolau que da muy buen resultado y es muy barato. (igual lo dejé con ganancia de 2 porque el amplificador que uso ahora es el de puente de TDA 2050 y es muy poderoso).
Espero que te sirva mi aporte.


----------



## jechu094

hola a todos los foreros, hace un tiempo estube preguntando sobre lo que necesitaba para armarme un tda2050, ya lo armé y como el sonido que hace es fuerte (y eso que trabaja a 19v) un vecino me pidió que le armara uno, busque un diagrama y me encontré con este ampli: http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_ampbarato.php, trabaja con 2 tda2030 en version estereo, lo armé pero le hice algunas modificaciones, ahora que lo armé en un canal me tira casi 19v y en otro no  tira nada, he revisado todo y lo unico que me queda por descartar son las modificaciones espero me ayuden
estas son las modificaciones:
- tda2050 en ves de los 2030
-los capacitores se los puse a 50v, no a 16v (son de 4700uf)
-la resistencia de salida al parlante (la que estabiliza) se la puse de 3ohm porque era la de mas bajo valor que encontré
-el impreso de la baquelita esta impreso al reves (lo que hice fue invertir el circuito horizontalmente y poner todo al reves) pero esta parte ya la verifiqué y no pone problemas

desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## g.corallo

si el impreso esta al reves esta bien asi cuando lo pasas a la placa que da invertido a como lo imprimiste


----------



## jechu094

lo que pasa es que no concuerda con la posicion de los componentes (esta debajo del "circuito impreso a tamaño real"), entonces lo que hice fue subir la imagen en paint y la invertí, aqui esta el pdf , mas las fotos del montaje

es mi primer impreso, sean suaves conmigo por favor 

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/tda2030.pdf


----------



## g.corallo

si ese ampli lo estoy armando esta muy bueno y le vopy a poner el pre de mariano con control de tonos


----------



## Tavo

Buenas a todos...

Una pregunta tengo que hacerles, a Mariano o a quien sea...
Como no conseguía por ningún lado un transformador simétrico (con TAP central), lo más correcto me pareció comprar dos transformadores exactamente iguales, mismo modelo, mismo voltaje, mismo amperaje, y ponerlos en serie. Con la unión central entonces hago el GND y con los extremos los respectivos +16 y -16 Vca.

El asunto o duda ahora es la siguiente:
Acabo de comprar dos transformadores de 220/16Vca por 3A cada uno; exactamente iguales. Con tensión de red estabilizada en 222V, los dos medidos con tester digital, marcan 16,6Vca. Yo creo que hasta ahí vamos bien.
Mi duda es: cuanta corriente (amperes) tengo en total? Tengo 3A o tengo 6A?
Les digo que los transformadores son de alta calidad, son para alarmas. Y son bastante imponentes en tamaño y robustos. A mi ojo (a juzgar por el tamaño del núcleo y sección del alambre del bobinado secundario), superan los 3A.

Se bancarían hasta 3 TDA2050 en modo simple? La idea es hacer un sistema 2.1
Dos vías (las que hacen el "estereo") y un sub-woofer para complementar los bajos...

Bueno, esa es mi duda. Si no me expresé correctamente pregunten...
Espero que alguien me de el OK. jeje

Saludos!
Tavo10

PD: El transformador, por si querían saber es marca Rippless, una empresa de Argentina.
Este es el enlace directo a la página web de Rippless


----------



## mnicolau

Hola tavo, pensalos como circuitos separados a ambas ramas que vas a armar y tenés 48[W] por trafo, casi 100[W] en total, vas a poder alimentar tantos 2050 como se te ocurra, la potencia total va a estar limitada a esos casi 100[W] de consumo de los integrados y la de salida va a tener en cuenta la eficiencia de los mismos.

Cuánto gastaste en ambos trafos? y cuánto vas a gastar en la etapa de rectificación y filtrado? No contemplaste la idea de armar la smps? te sorprendería lo bien que funciona... y seguro te sobraba $$$, además de obtener mayor potencia.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Gracias por tu comentario Mariano.

Mirá, esta bueno eso de las fuentes SMPS, pero todavía no me termina de cerrar. Es como que las veo mas susceptibles a cualquier error o defecto, va, es mi humilde opinión.
En un transformador lineal, prácticamente nada puede fallar, a no ser que caliente demasiado y se queme. En una SMPS pueden fallar muchas cosas, capacitores, transistores, semiconductores...
No es que no me gusten, es que todavía no estoy familiarizado con ellas. Tengo que investigar un poco mas todavía...
Otra cosa que se me viene a la cabeza. Por ahí escuché que el flujo de tensión y corriente no es el mismo en un transformador Lineal, en una SMPS, ni en un transformador Toroidal. Obviamente que estos últimos, los  toroidales, son definitivamente los mejores para las aplicaciones en Audio...
Calculo que en segundo lugar estarían los transformadores lineales con chapas E - I... Y en tercer lugar las SMPS.

Voy a seguir investigando sobre este tipo de fuentes... No es mi preferida, pero ante un apuro o falta de dinero puede resultar.

Los transformadores me dolieron mucho . $50 pesos cada uno. Y bueno es lo que hay. No escontré algo mejor acá. Y suerte que encontré de 16Vca, porque todos eran de 12Vca.

En total me acabo de gastar un *Julio Argentino Roca* en transformadores. Y les voy a sacar provecho.
Ah, y con respecto al filtrado con capacitores que decías, ya tenía hecho en conversor AC/DC. Lo armé con un puente metálico de 25A, y 4 capacitores de 4700uF por rama. En total 8 capacitores. Y 4 capacitores cerámicos de 100nF por rama para filtrado fino...

Bueno, saludos a todos.
Tavo10

PD: Ya están funcionando los transformadores en serie, y para mi asombro, no cae prácticamente nada de voltaje en carga. Tengo un TDA2050 de Mariano, y a pleno, al palo, está trabajando a 23,1 Vcc.


----------



## mnicolau

Claro te entiendo lo que decís...
Yo hace un par de años atrás armé el 7377 como mi primer amplificador, a partir de ahí me gustó mucho el tema y quise avanzar con algo más grande y me topé con el problemón del trafo... La parte de alimentación me terminaba costando 10 veces más que el amplificador mismo y eso me limitaba totalmente. 
Después de averiguar precios por todos lados, hasta estudiar el hecho de comprar los componentes y armarlo yo mismo (armé un par), ví que no cerraban para nada los números y fue ahí cuando me enteré de las smps... lo veía super complicado ya que recién me estaba iniciando en la electrónica, pero no me quedaba otra si quería seguir...
Al día de hoy y con unas cuántas smps armadas, les tomé la suficiente confianza como para no pensar más en los pesados, enormes, incómodos y sobre todo carísimos transistores.

Con ese Julio Argentino Roca  (billete de 100$ para los que no son del país) podías armar tal vez 2 smps completas. Pero sí, cuesta arrancar con las conmutadas, hasta que se prueban y se les agarra confianza...

Saludos


----------



## arias887

Moachos...

Estoy REmontando (mas atras estan las fotos del que voy a desbaratar) una planata con dos TDA2050 (modo estereo), con equ de 5 bandas ,y si algo, con un contrlol para el *C*ooler para q*U*e no este todo el tiempo encendido...

Tengo un trafo de (17-0-17 Vac) a (3A) pero no *E*stoy seguro si sea suficiente para alimentar todos los c*CIRCUI*tos...
Si me pudieran decir cuanto consumen cada TDA2050 seria de gran ayuda para poder realizar bien la fuente *Y* el PCB...
Si me pueden ayudar, muchas gracias...

NOTA:
cuendo este to listo y funcionando les paso les esqiematocos y PCB, pero primero necesito el dato de las corriente..

Gracias...


----------



## sOuNd007

olas ..me emtrampe en esto...resulta que estoy haciendo el amplificador con el lm1875 en su configuracion simple y quiero alimentarlo con fuentes asimetricas puedo hacer lo siguiente...tengo 3 opciones de alimentacion una de 32v 375 ma otra de 16 v 500ma y una ultima de 18.5v 3.5 a..me andara el circuito ?

de antemano gracias a quien me ayude..y perdonen la ignorancia saludos
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





n----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
no hay mejor respuesta que la que se hace uno probando...bueno..para mi decepcion el resultado es horrible..la distorsion y el ruido que dan es ensordecedor [y no es por la musica que yo escucho]
sonaba asi como un motor ..partiendo..

la duda que tengo es normal que el amplificador haga ruido en los parlantes sin tener una señal de entrada osea solo su alimentacion continua....


----------



## dack_alex

Alguien cree que pueda hacer funcionar el amplificador con los tda`s2050 en puente con un voltaje aproximado de 24.5 simetricos?.
y mi problema como todo el tiempo es que no cuento con la fuente, ya que cuento con dos transformadores de 18 volt sin tap central y mi idea era ponerlos en serie cada transformador es mas o menos de 5 amperes ojala puedan ayudarme, tampoco se si mis tda´s son originales pero ya los he probado en modo simple con 20 volt y se tienen un muy buen sonido pero como no puedo ponerlos en puente con una fuente simple esas son mis limitaciones


----------



## mnicolau

Hola dack, estás muy cerca del límite ahí, pero varios lo habían trabajo así si mal no recuerdo sin mayores problemas.
De última cambiá el 2050 por un LM1875 y listo, se alimenta prefentemente con +-25[V].

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Sound007, el circuito que posteaste es correcto (está sacado del datasheet).

Fijate si en lo que armaste respetaste eso y si no tenés problemas de alimentación. Es muy probable que estés haciendo un hermoso bucle de masa y eso es el ruido que escuchás (unas fotos vendrían muy bien para opinar con algo de fundamento). Desde ya, los dos transformadores de poca corriente no te van a servir en esta aplicación. Andá por el de 18,5V/3,5A, por más que te va a dejar bastante cerca del límite inferior de la alimentación del integrado.

Y considerá la posibilidad de que el LM esté dañado. No digo que sea así, peeeero... nunca digas nunca.

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

dack_alex, primero que todo, quiero comentarte que mi transformador de 17.5V simétricos en alterna, al rectificar me quedó tal cual en 24.5V, 3[A] y funciona muy bien con el Tda2050 en puente. Aclaro que son originales, y lo aclaro porque primero lo armé con 2 imitaciónes de 1.5 U$S y el izquierdo, viendo la plaqueta desde arriba con los TDA para el lado del frente, se quemaba con este voltaje. Lo reemplacé por otro "trucho" y se volvió a quemar. Después compré 2 originales a 2.5 U$S (casi 10 pesos ARG) y anduvo de maravillas. También es cierto que podés probar directamente con los lm385 que soportan más voltaje y así trabajarían más "aliviados" que los TDA, hasta incluso calentarían menos (corríjanme si estoy equivocado por favor) pero con eso perderías varios watts de potencia en relación al tremendo TDA 2050 en puente. Como dicen en mi ciudad, "va de piñas". Asíque si no estás ajustado con el tema dinero, apostale al TDA original que no te va a dejar a pata. Eso si, lo estoy usando con 3 Amperes de corriente. Con menos no creo que funcione bien. Podés fijarte mi amplificador en la Pág. 23/24 de este foro, y vas a ver que con un parlante de 12" genérico "va de piñas" . Espero que haya servido mi aporte.

Agustín


----------



## Tavo

Agucasta89 dijo:
			
		

> podés probar directamente con los *lm385* que soportan más voltaje



Creo que te confundiste con el "lm385". Eso es un "Adjustable Micropower Voltage References", eso dice el título del datasheet de National Semiconductor para LM385.
Quizá te referías al LM1875. Es similar al TDA2050.

Saludos..
Tavo10


----------



## dack_alex

Bueno muchas gracias por la atencion a todos creo que voy a probar a ver como me va ya que los precios a como los expusieron es mas o menos en lo que me salieron los tda`s
si no me equivoco salieron en 22.00 pesos mexicanos que vienen a ser aproximadamente 2 dolares pero pues aqui en mexico no se le da mucha confianza a este tipo de cosas ya que existe mucha pirateria pero bueno gracias de ante mano a todos por las aclaraciones y no queda de otra mas que empezar o a escuchar musica a todo vol. o quemar todos los integrados que tengo jajaja


----------



## iamkbra

tengo un trafo + fuente que da 15.8v - cual de los tda me conviene armar ?  un saludo


----------



## leop4

jechu094 dijo:


> lo que pasa es que no concuerda con la posicion de los componentes (esta debajo del "circuito impreso a tamaño real"), entonces lo que hice fue subir la imagen en paint y la invertí, aqui esta el pdf , mas las fotos del montaje
> 
> es mi primer impreso, sean suaves conmigo por favor
> 
> http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/tda2030.pdf
> Ver el archivo adjunto 31409
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 31410



jedhu94 ese ampli yo lo hice hace mucho y la veradad que anda 10 puntos mira 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZSYEnvCXdY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZSgWxlf0lo


----------



## Agucasta

Hola, quiero retomar el curso del amplificador en puente con 2 TDA2050. Ya hice uno con el que quedé muy satisfecho, al cual le puse un parlante de 12" y 2 tweeters tipo bala (plásticos) y la verdad que suena muy bien, y muy fuerte.

Como mi imaginación es amplia, decidí probar un filtro para subwoofer que encontré en http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_filtrobass.php que es muy sencillo, y con una alimentación partida también. Se lo coloqué a este mismo amplificador que hice, le anulé los 2 tweeters y lo puse en funcionamiento. Cuando pongo música, suena muy bien con bajas frecuencias, golpea de lo más lindo. Mi problema, es que al aumentar el volumen de la señal (mp3), cuando sobrepaso el 75 por ciento, el sonido deja de ser "limpio" (golpes puros de bajos) y un poco distorsiona. Más allá de que la caja no es sellada porque tiene los huecos de los tweeters (tapados por los mismos) y además es de una madera MDF de menos de 10mm de espesor (no apto para subwoofer de éstas características), pero mi duda es: Si es realmente malo el parlante, y por eso no sirve para mi propósito? o si es que queda chico el amplificador, y por eso se escucha una leve distorsión? (aclaro que cuando lo uso sin el preamp. de subwoofer se escucha al 100% sin distorsión)

Características del parlante:
marca: Zebra Sound
12" cono de cartón
1.5" Voice coil (no sé qué será)
Bobina de 25OZ (700gr)
8ohm
300 Watt de potencia máxima.
Precio: 20 U$S

Si fuera que lo que falla es el parlante, puedo conseguir uno de la misma marca, pero:
15" cono de cartón
2" Voice coil (no sé qué será)
Bobina de 30OZ (850gr)
8ohm
400 Watt de potencia máxima.
Precio: 30 U$S

Andará mejor? o simplemente atenuará el sonido aún más?

Bueno, espero sus respuestas ya que son mucho más serias y adecuadas que las que me pueden llegar a dar en el lugar de venta de los parlantes, ya que lo único que quieren hacer es vender.. Muchas gracias. Agustín.


----------



## Tavo

agucasta dijo:
			
		

> y además es de una madera MDF de menos de 10mm de espesor (*no apto para subwoofer* de éstas características)



Ni para subwoofer ni para tweeter!!
MMhh... *Esto no me gusta para nada...*
Ni siquiera para un tweeter le haría una caja de MDF de menos de 10mm!!
El "fibrofácil" o MDF debe ser bien grueso, en todos los casos para que sea resistente!

Yo me hice un bafle tipo mid-range (donde el semi woofer es de 5 1/4 pulgadas) y el MDF es el más grueso y de mejor calidad que conseguí: 18mm y enchapado.

Odio esos equipos comerciales de marcas Aiwa o Sony o lo que quieran, que los mismos bafles están hechos con aglomerado, NI SIQUIERA CON MDF!! de menos de 10mm!!
Podrán sonar bien y todo lo que quieran pero eso es todo comercial.

Seré exagerado, pero prefiero que sea así, y no liviano.
Espero que no califiquen esto como "off topic", por favor...

Saludos!!
Tavo10


----------



## Agucasta

Alguna otra sugerencia? Digo, hablando de la parte de sonido/amplificador??


----------



## fedealma

una pregunta el amplificador en version puente con tda 2050 se podra alimentar con +-25? tengo pensado usarlo con 8ohms


----------



## Tavo

No.

Podrías probar pero antes ponete una máscara de soldar, porque se te van a clavar los TDA en los ojos. Yo no me hago cargo.

Mejor con un poco menos de tensión, 25V es lo máximo que soporta el ampli. Estás en un riesgo severo de quemarlos.

Saludos!
T10


----------



## jechu094

aqui estoy de nuevo, bonito amplificador, lastima que el mio sea tan de malas. funcionó a la perfeccion asi que decidí montarlo en su caja y todo, lo unico que hice fue quitar el potenciometro de la placa y soldarle cables para poder colocarlo en el frente, use cables utp 5 (para aprovechar el forrito) y despues de eso no volvió a funcionar, he intentado de todo, revisé componente por componente, cambié cables, integrados, resoldé y limpié con alcohol muchas veces descartando un error de montaje pero nada, sigue igual.

el amplificador enciende, pero cuando conectas los parlantes no se "alzan" como lo hacia cuando funcionava, noté que cuando conectaba el parlante el led brillaba menos (algo que es normal, pero en mi caso bajó mucho) y no sonaba nada

ayudaa, por favor


----------



## Tavo

Una foto. Mínimo. De buena resolución, para ver detalles.

Tiro una pista.
Al conectar el potenciómetro, es posible que te hayas confundido y hayas mandado el IN de señal a masa. Y listo. Ahí muere el audio...

Pero mas deducciones es medio complicado sacar...

Saludos!
T10


----------



## jechu094

aqui estan las fotos, hay unos cuantos cables en la placa, lo que pasa es que me pasé un poquito con el acido y algunas pistas se desprendieron, pero ya he verificado estas pistas


----------



## mnicolau

Uhh... pueden pasar tantas cosas ahí que sería difícil decirte qué revisar específicamente. Pueden ser conexiones, soldaduras frías, algo quemado, etc etc... Incluso conectaste el IC con cable UTP, tienen una sección muy pequeña como para usarlos ahí.

Yo armaría una placa un poco más prolija, buenas soldaduras (muy importante), los integrados soldados directo a la placa (con esos disipadores no tendrías problema en hacerlo), el pote no hay drama, puede ir con el cable UTP siempre y cuando hagas bien la conexión.

PD: Qué pcb usaste?

Saludos


----------



## jechu094

gracias por tu respuesta mnicolau, bueno de las cosas que me mencionas ya descarté que haya un componente quemado, las soldaduras las volvi a hacer, he vuelto a montar el circuito 2 veces y bueno con respecto a la placa es mi primer pbc y me pasé un poquito con el acido y las pistas quedaron un poco delgadas, lo que hice fue estañar las mas importantes, el pbc es de baquelita, la hice con cloruro ferrico.

lo que voy a hacer es montar otros integrados para ver que pasa, les avisaré que pasa, si tienen otra sugerencia escribanlas por favor


----------



## Tavo

jechu094 dijo:
			
		

> si tienen otra sugerencia escribanlas por favor



La principal sugerencia: Que hagas los PCB que mariano (mnicolau) propone, que estan bien diseñados y son bien chicos.
Acá te muestro como quedó el mío:












Es una buena sugerencia, creo.
Saludos. T10


----------



## g.corallo

tavo10 dijo:


> La principal sugerencia: Que hagas los PCB que mariano (mnicolau) propone, que estan bien diseñados y son bien chicos.
> Acá te muestro como quedó el mío:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es una buena sugerencia, creo.
> Saludos. T10




eso no es antisolder? o solo la pintaste?


----------



## Tavo

g.corallo --> No, no es antisolder, hice flux casero con resina y alcohol isopropílico y lo teñí de verde (al flux) con tinta de marcadores solventes que compré, bastante cara. Pero queda muy bueno. Lástima que en esa placa le pasé flux con pincel...
Ahora me avivé: Le paso con pistola de pintar de aire comprimido. Dosifica una menor cantidad de flux y mas parejo, y no quedan huellas de pincel...
Con el tiempo voy haciendo las cosas mas prolijas... Me faltaría aprender y aplicar un nuevo método de transpaso de PCB, algo como serigrafía... Por ahora uso la plancha y tonner..

Saludos!


----------



## g.corallo

si o podes usar el fotosensible positivo


----------



## alcorte

hola que tal... me gusto mucho este amplificador, me lei todos los post y anote todas las modificaciones que hicieron a ultimo momento para que ande mejor.

mi idea es hacerlo estereo, mas o menos se como es que tengo que hacer pero me gustaria que me ayudaran y me digan bien, asi no hago ninguna macana.

desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, qué necesitás saber exactamente?
Es un ampli mono, si querés estéreo armás 2 placas iguales, alimentás ambas y conectás un canal de audio en cada placa. De cada amplificador tenés la salida para su respectivo parlante.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Mas simple, imposible.

Cualquier duda específica que tengas, seguro la vamos a responder... Igual, creo que con 26 páginas... ya hay unas cuantas dudas resueltas.. jejeje

Saludos!


----------



## alcorte

okok muchas gracias... tenia mis dudas sobre como conectarlo nada mas pero me di cuenta de que es como yo pensaba.

en cuanto tengo tiempo libre lo voy a empezar a armar.

muchas gracias.


----------



## electroconico

Hola!
Estoy empezando con este rollo de los amplificadores, adquirí los tda2040 y los tda2050.

Ya arme el tda2050 en modo simple  solo que con una fuente 20v @ 4.7A creo que tiene mucha distorsion , cambie el primer capacitor de 2.2uF por uno de 10uF y anduvo mejor,todavia no me convence.

Al subir el volumen se distorsiona demasiado a mi entender , esto se deberá a que lo alimento solo con 20v y no los 40v respectivos???

Los que ya han armado su ampli , que tan bien les suena el bass???Quiero que retumbe sabroson XD

Estas son las bocinas que uso 
solo dice 6ohm
max 80w


P.D. Estoy probando los circuitos propuestos en el post, por ahora estoy con la fuente simple para saber las diferencias cuando encare el ampli en modo puente.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Explicá mejor cómo lo estás alimentando... con una fuente simple?? La denominación de "modo simple" no significa que se alimenta con tensión simple. Lleva tensión simétrica (+-V), sino olvidate que funcione como corresponde...

El bass no depende del amplificador... amplifica de igual modo todo el rango de frecuencias, así que el bass sabrosón se amplifica igual que todo lo demás.

PD: bienvenido al foro 

Saludos


----------



## electroconico

Muchas gracias por responder y por la aclaracion , no se nada de audio apenas me ando empapando.

La fuente es simple y uso el tda2050 en modo simple supply.

http://img190.imageshack.us/i/dsc00993t.jpg/http://img411.imageshack.us/i/dsc00994t.jpg/


----------



## mnicolau

Ahh armaste ese esquema.. 
Bueno, protoboards, circuitos de potencia, cables finos, nada de eso se lleva bien estando juntos...
Si conseguís, armá el pcb, soldá el IC directo a la placa y listo, es un circuito super probado y que anda muy bien. Mejor todavía si armás la versión con tensión simétrica, no necesariamente debe ser la versión puente. La que subí en modo simple usa esa tensión simétrica también.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Opino igual que Mnicolau.

No se puede darse el lujo y la comodidad de enchufar de la manera que se te antoja el integrado...
Yo soy testigo de que este integrado (2050) es un Caño. Anda perfecto A LA PRIMERA y suena que da calambre. No hay distorsión prácticamente. Lo tengo con +-22V contínuos y con un banco de caps de 6900 microfaradios por rama (uno de 4700 + otro de 2200, todos por 35V)

Anda super bien y rinde más de lo esperado.
Así que, a no andar con vueltas ni mal funcionamiento..

Saludos!
PD: Podés ver mis fotos del ampli una página más atrás.

Y recomiendo ARMARLO CON FUENTE PARTIDA. Siempre.


----------



## electroconico

Hola!
!

He armado el ampli con fuente partida y se escucha mucho mejor!
Ya estoy por pasarlo al pcb y testear el sonido sabroson XD.

El tda2050 ni llega a entibiarse , se queda frio frio esto es bueno pero se me hace raro por los comentarios que he leído.

Podria estar ocurriendo algo malo???
Lo tengo trabajando a un 50-75% del volumen que entrega la salida del pc.

De youtube calo algunas canciones como subwoofer test , me recomiendan alguna ??
para de alguna manera comparar mi sonido con el de ustedes?

Saludos y gracias!
-----------------------------
El voltaje que obtengo del trafo ya recficado es de 11-0-11
:/ creo que por eso no se inmuta ni calienta estoy ptrabajandolo a la mitad ,conseguiré el adecuado y comento.


----------



## mnicolau

electroconico dijo:


> El voltaje que obtengo del trafo ya recficado es de 11-0-11
> :/ creo que por eso no se inmuta ni calienta estoy ptrabajandolo a la mitad ,conseguiré el adecuado y comento.



Exactamente, ese es el "problema". Alimentado con esa tensión, es mucho menor la potencia que podés obtener, por eso ni entibia.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Mmm.. Mal...

Alimentarlo con esa tensión es un desperdicio! Tendrías que comprar un transformador de 17+17 y rectificarlo... Yo lo tengo trabajando con +-22 y si, calienta, pero lo normal, como todos los TDA. Aunque pareciera que mi disipador es chico, lo tengo andando con el cooler en marcha todo el tiempo. Le puse un regulador 7812 a la rama positiva y listo.

Consejo: Tenés que aumentar la tensión!! 
Saludos!


----------



## fedealma

hola. cual es la carga minima del parlante que se puede usar para el amplificador en puente con tda 2050? . cuantos watts estaria entregando con la carga minima?. la fuente que tengo pensado utilizar seri de 16-0-16(ya rectificado). con esa fuente creen que se podria utilizar 2ohms ?


----------



## Tavo

Mmm...
Esa configuración la veo desproporcional... No me gusta nada...
No cargaría a un TDA con 2 ohms... Ponete la máscara de soldar por las dudas, porque se te van a clavar los TDA en los ojos..

Aunque con esa tensión de alim tenés un mínimo de seguridad, porque no es excesiva, tal vez funcione, pero te recomiendo *probarlo primero con 4 ohms*...

La potencia en bridge, con +-22V, estimo que debe rondar los 40Wrms. No creo que supere eso...

Saludos!
PD: Esperemos que conteste Mariano, ya que nunca armé un TDA de estos en puente y tal vez tengo los conceptos flojos...


----------



## fedealma

muchas gracias tavo10 lo voy a armar y lo voy a probar con 4 ohms primero igual mas adelante voy a ponerle la fuente que corresponde +-22v y una carga de 8 ohms.gracias y voy a ir mostrandoles mi progreso.


----------



## Tavo

Ahora si me gusta mas... creo que es mejor que trabaje descansado, te va a durar mas tiempo.
Espero ver las fotos Fedealma, jeje

Con 8 ohms de carga estimo unos 30-34 Wrms mas o menos... Bastante bien.. sobra para una habitación.. jej

Saludos Fede!
Tavo10


----------



## andres05

compañeros les hago una consulta, estoy haciendo un ampli con 4 tda 2050, ya estan probados independientemente uno por uno y funcionan excelente la cuestion es que les quiero colocar un unico disipador de calor, pero alimento dos con un transformador y los otros dos con otro, en el datasheet lei que el tap va conectado  a -vs, quiero saber si esto tendra algun efecto en el desempeño de el amplificador ya que los tap van a estar unidos por el disipador, o si es recomendable colocar mica y tornillo de plastico entre los tda y el disipador, les agradezco su ayuda
""saludos""


----------



## Tavo

Primero que nada:
¿Cual es tu concepto de "tap"?
Si te referís al centro de el bobinado secundario simétrico, ese corresponde a 0V. Si te referís a la pestaña del integrado, donde se atornilla al disipador, está conectada internamente a -Vs. Así que, si conectás eso, estás provocando un cortocircuito machaso (grande).

Te recomiendo siempre aislar el integrado con mica y silicona, siempre. Aunque no necesitaras aislarlo, siempre evita que se filtren ruidos al audio.
Está bien que los coloques todos en un mismo disipador, pero todos aislados. Quisiera ver una foto del disipador si es posible .

Saludos!
T10


----------



## andres05

claro es la pestaña del integrado, entonces  asi lo hare ,cuando este listo subire unas foticos
gracias compañero tavo10
saludos !!


----------



## electroconico

Me servirá este trafo???

Todavia no lo he probado pero el puente rectificador dice que es de 9Amperes y las demás leyendas marcan 5A-125v

Del primario trae 4 bornes y del secundario veo 6 bornes.

Subo las fotos por si me ayudan a identificar el trafo :/ me da pelos medir con semejante monstruo.

][/URL]

-------------------------------------------------------

Midiendo la VCD a la salida del rectificador entrega 33v 

En una de las salidas da 16v detecte voltajes negativos, por lo menos en esa parte de placa no hay fuente simétrica.
-------------------------------------------
En el secundario da 18-0-18 VCA los otros bornes no detecto nada con el voltimetro  Probare soldandole unos cables y de ahi al puente rectificador del ampli.


----------



## Tavo

A ver.
Lo primero, yo diría que mires bien y definas cuáles son cada unos de los bornes. Luego, tenés que apartar el transformador de la placa a la que está soldado, para evitar cometer errores.
Una vez que tenés el transformador en la mano con los bornes identificados (me refiero a bobinado primario y secundario), tenés que comprobar y medir las salidas QUE VAS A UTILIZAR. En tu caso, y bastante fuerte, usarías las de 18 -0-18VCA.
Te recomiendo *abandonar esa placa y hacer una placa rectificadora nueva*, tal vez con los mismos componentes, pero para evitar componentes adicionales que pudiese tener, es mejor hacer la etapa rectificadora de nuevo, y es muy simple.
Puente rectificador (puede ser el que tiene puesto)
Dos capacitores de 4700uF x 35V, uno por rama (uno entre + y GND y otro en - y GND)
Dos capacitores de 100nF, uno por rama.

Y listo. Es bien simple. Luego, si todo está correcto deberías medir las tensiones contínuas y te debería dar +25 0 -25VCC. Corriente continua.
Con esas tensiones estás haciendo trabajar muy al borde al TDA2050, que es el más grande. Fijate que no pase en ningún caso de 25V ninguna de las ramas, porque si te llegases a pasar de voltaje, se va a quemar el integrado.



> Midiendo la VCD a la salida del rectificador entrega 33v





> En una de las salidas da 16v detecte voltajes negativos, por lo menos en esa parte de placa no hay fuente simétrica.





> ...los otros bornes no detecto nada con el voltímetro...



Por estas tres razones te recomiendo que HAGAS UNA PLACA RECTIFICADORA nueva. Abandoná la que está, ya que tiene salidas y tal vez componentes adicionales que no vienen al caso, no sirven.
Identificá bien los bobinados de +18 y -18. Esos son los únicos que vas a utilizar, ya que son simétricos. Deberías sacar sólo dos cables del bobinado primario (125V) y TRES cables del secundario (Un positivo [+18] un GND [punto común, unión de los bobinados] y un negativo [-18].

Cuando termines eso, volvé a comentar a ver como te fue. Si hay dudas, no hay problemas, con gusto te las vamos a aclarar...

Saludos!
Tavo10


----------



## andres05

compañeros una pregunta?, un preamplificador para un tda 2050 que ganancia debe tener; aclarando que sin este, funciona muy bien solo con la salida del pc, sera necesario el pre?
corrijanme si estoy equivocado.
agradezco sus respuestas 
saludos!!!


----------



## electroconico

Pues tome los 2 cables de AC y los 3 del secundario 18-0-18 lo demás lo ignore 

Rectificados me da 23.7vcd así que lo conecte al ampli suena bien , pero como era madrugada no le podia dar caña  , ahora lo probare bien bien con un volumen considerable.

Ya les comentaré en un momento como me fue.
Saludos y gracias!

--------------------------------------------------------------

Se escucha muy bien  

Ahora si se calienta el ampli un poco , tiene buen disipador y lo deja tibio .

El volumen lo dejo hasta un 70% después empieza la distorsion.
Cambiaré los capacitores por unos mas grandecitos.

Que pasa ahi con la distorsión pasando el 70% de volumen del pc??? como puedo corregirlo ???

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico

Pues jala bien este tda solo que se queda corto para las bocinas que estoy usando , aun así se escucha fuerte y muy bien , agregue otros capacitores y mejoro considerablemente.

Para las bocinas mencionadas de 80w 6 ohms me quedaria perfecto el tda7294 ??? Para exprimir su potencial

Si lo armo en modo puente con el tda2050 tendre unos 50w ???

Según las especificaciones del tda2050 entrega 32w, este me quedaria bueno para un subwoofer de 5" 30w max 8 ohms en modo simple , esto es correcto ?????
Y pues teniendo la precaucion de no llevarlo a los 32w para evitar quemar el subwoofer.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Tavo

Cuánto le pusiste de filtrado en la fuente? (microfaradios).
Leíste el comentario que hice mas arriba?

Al menos, como muy mínimo, 4700uF. Menos de eso, causa la distorsión que estás teniendo. Tal vez sea porque le falta rectificado y como era obvio de esperar, recorta.

Saludos.


----------



## electroconico

Pues al inicio tenia los de 100uF como marcaba en el primer post luego revise la hoja de especificaciones y ponia 220uF pero creo que me confundi , porque en el rectificado no tenia nada :/ , lei tus comentarios y el capacitor que tenia a disposicion fue de 1000uF y va mucho mejor , me voy a conseguir los 4700 o 6800uF .

P.D. lo deje con 1000uF-220uF y 0.1uF por rama.
Cambie el puente rectificador por uno de 6A.
Todo anda joya.

Que me dices del ampli para las bocinas de 80w con el tda7294??? y el modo puente para el subwoofer de 30w??

Muchisimas gracias anda jalando sabroson  

Cuando arme el pcb subo foto y video.


----------



## Tavo

electroconico dijo:


> Pues al inicio tenia los de 100uF como marcaba en el primer post luego revise la hoja de especificaciones y ponia 220uF pero creo que me confundi , porque en el rectificado no tenia nada :/ , lei tus comentarios y el capacitor que tenia a disposicion fue de 1000uF y va mucho mejor , me voy a conseguir los 4700 o 6800uF .
> 
> P.D. lo deje con 1000uF-220uF y 0.1uF por rama.
> Cambie el puente rectificador por uno de 6A.
> Todo anda joya.
> 
> Que me dices del ampli para las bocinas de 80w con el tda7294??? y el modo puente para el subwoofer de 30w??
> 
> Muchisimas gracias anda jalando sabroson
> 
> Cuando arme el pcb subo foto y video.



Ahí tenés todas tus fallas. TODAS.
El rectificado. Con 1000uF... Eso es una tomada de pelo... Vamos, eso no alcanza ni para 1A de consumo... Por eso te digo, 4700uF para empezar a hablar. De ahí te aseguro que el cambio en sonido es GRANDE.
Con razón la distorsión que tenés ahora... Te digo, para que el TDA2050 original distorsione, tiene que estar muuy mal armado o mal alimentado..

Saludos.
Tavo10


----------



## electroconico

He encontrado unos de 4700uf >_< pero son a 25v y ya estan muy cortos , los voy a arriesgar .

estoy cargando  las baterias de la camara.

Posteo resultados en un ratito.

-------------------------------------------------
Apenas conecte , detecte un leve calentamiento en los capacitores , tendre que aguantarme las ganas!


----------



## Tavo

No te aconsejo que los coloques. Te van a explotar o van a derramar líquido.

Ni en broma van a funcionar. Para que tengas alguna referencia, una vez usé dos capacitores de 3300uF x 25V en una fuente que entregaba 18VCC, y empezaron a chorrear líquido con un olor espantoso y se hincharon. Los capacitores eran medianamente buenos, eran REC (negros, orignales).

Saludos.

PD: Que bueno sería conseguir capacitores "Rubycon". Espero que Cacho lea este mensaje, a ver que dice...


----------



## iamkbra

amigos mi fuente da 25.7V y me revienta los tda  , que podria hacer para qe no lo siga haciendo ? gracias desde ya


----------



## mnicolau

iamkbra dijo:


> amigos mi fuente da 25.7V y me revienta los tda  , que podria hacer para qe no lo siga haciendo ? gracias desde ya



 pero es medio obvio que pase eso... si +-25[V] es el máximo tolerable según datasheet (en el caso de que estés usando TDA2050, si es alguno de los otros, menos todavía). Lo que tenés que hacer es bajar la tensión, o cambiás el trafo o la reducís con una fuente regulada de última, ó cambiás el ampli por otro por ejemplo un LM1875 que soporta esa tensión y tiene muy buena calidad (y hasta usa el mismo pcb que estos TDA), yo creo que es la opción más factible esta última.

Saludos


----------



## electroconico

Creo que en este mismo hilo anda una fuente con unos Zener y transistor para regular el voltaje.


----------



## iamkbra

mnicolau dijo:


> pero es medio obvio que pase eso... si +-25[V] es el máximo tolerable según datasheet (en el caso de que estés usando TDA2050, si es alguno de los otros, menos todavía). Lo que tenés que hacer es bajar la tensión, o cambiás el trafo o la reducís con una fuente regulada de última, ó cambiás el ampli por otro por ejemplo un LM1875 que soporta esa tensión y tiene muy buena calidad (y hasta usa el mismo pcb que estos TDA), yo creo que es la opción más factible esta última.
> 
> Saludos


 
el ampli me daria mas watts o menos mariano ?


----------



## mnicolau

Lo podés ver en la hoja de datos a eso. La potencia es un poco menor que la del 2050, pero se destaca por su calidad... Es un un muy buen ampli y no sé qué uso le pensás dar, pero si es para una habitación, sobra.

Saludos


----------



## iamkbra

perfecto. yo arme el tda 2050 en puente. entonces lo cambio por el lm 1875 ,gracias por tu ayuda genio , vamos a ver que sale


----------



## Cacho

tavo10 dijo:


> PD: Que bueno sería conseguir capacitores "Rubycon". Espero que Cacho lea este mensaje, a ver que dice...


¿Acerca de qué?

Si es por las tensiones en los condensadores, los de 25V *no deberían* quemarse con 18V a menos que los hayas conectado al revés y creeme que no es algo difícil de hacer. Nunca me pasó con 4700x80V, ¡pero hay que ver qué lindo que explotan con 60V! ¡Y cómo decoran!.

Y de conseguir Rubycon, la verdad que no vale la pena pagar de más por unos tachos que van a filtrar la alimentación. Seguramente tendrías un par de años más duracion, pero no va a ser gran cosa en comparación con lo que vas a pagar.

Saludos


----------



## jechu094

chicos otra pregunta, me decidí a hacer las placas nuevas del tda2050, lo unico es que no voy a usar pre (todo directo a la entrada, como es para un pc), pero pasó una gran pregunta frente a mis ojos: ¿como regulo el volumen?. que opinan que deveria hacer


----------



## electroconico

Yo controlo desde la pc , pero si quieres agregar un potenciometro 

La señal en el pin 1 , el central a la entrada del ampli y el tercero a gnd.


----------



## jechu094

puedo usar uno de 50k verdad?, es que tengo como 10 de esos


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Acerca de qué?
> 
> Si es por las tensiones en los condensadores, los de 25V *no deberían* quemarse con 18V a menos que los hayas conectado al revés y creeme que no es algo difícil de hacer. Nunca me pasó con 4700x80V, ¡pero hay que ver qué lindo que explotan con 60V! ¡Y cómo decoran!.
> 
> Y de conseguir Rubycon, la verdad que no vale la pena pagar de más por unos tachos que van a filtrar la alimentación. Seguramente tendrías un par de años más duracion, pero no va a ser gran cosa en comparación con lo que vas a pagar.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias por tu comentario Cacho!
Y respecto del filtrado de la fuente, en serio, lo juro. Los capacitores eran REC (originales, negros) de 3300uF x25V y a la salida tenía poco mas de 18V... Me xplico mejor:
No es que rebentaron ni hecharon humo, el ampli estuvo andando unas semanas, buenas horas, pero cuando desarmé el ampli, me di cuenta de que estaban solo hinchados y mojados, con el líquido ese que traen adentro. Le pasé la lengua y estaba rico... Tienen cianuro.
Tiene un olor asqueroso ese líquido. Los capacitores, aún hinchados, seguían filtrando bien, como normales, pero me dió un poco de miedo dejarlos. Los cambié por dos de 4700uF x35 y jamás problemas.

Es mejor dejarse un margen de tensión por las dudas... No es muy cara la diferencia... Un cap de 4700uF x 25 saldrá 4 pesos y pico mientras que el de 35V sale 5 y monedas...

Bueno, saludos!
Gracias por el comment.

PD: Tengo varios caps Rubycon rescatados que equipos JVC de audio, y son buenos. Después hay otras marcas... No recuerdo bien ahora... Pero REC no es la mejor.


----------



## electroconico

Ni sabia de marcas de capacitores ,  me acabo de informar con ustedes , por lo menos los capacitores de 1000uf hacia arriab que tengo son de esta marca  solo que 25 :/ 

Saludos!

Aqui un video con el ampli trabajando Prueba del tda2050


----------



## electroconico

Ahora voy a probar el pre con el tl072 , pero no encuentro el diagrama solo veo el pcb.

Pueden postear el diagrama que siguieron porfavor! 

Saludos!


----------



## iamkbra

cambie el tda 2050 por el lm 1875 y resulta que este suena muy bajo , le cambie las resistencias y capacitores para que funcione correctamente con este integrado y sigue igual hasta que largo un chispazo y no andubo mas  creo que tendre que hace una fuente con zeners para utilizar el 2050 nomas. alguen me podria pasar el pcb? un abrazo


----------



## Tavo

iamkbra,

Tenés el PCB del TDA2050 al principio del tema. Y está muy bueno.
Yo armé este mismo Ampli, es un CAÑO. Suena muy bien, te lo recomiendo!


Saludos!!
Tavo10


----------



## mnicolau

iamkbra le tenés que haber errado en algo, el LM1875 se banca más que esa tensión de alimentación y funciona muy bien en puente. Mandá una foto o comentá qué es lo que se quemó, qué parlante usaste, etc. No coloques un 2050 ahí porque si se quemaron los 1875, se te van a quemar esos también, algún otro problema tenés.

Saludos


----------



## electroconico

Que fuente necesito para este ampli si lo quiero de dos canales y en modo puente y con otro tda2050 para subwoofer???

En las especificaciones marca un pico maximo de 5A >_< eso solo por un tda. :/ se me hace mucho.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Lo estás haciendo al revés electroconico, usá un par de 2050 simples para ambos canales y el modo puente para el sub (el sub es el que lleva la mayor potencia). Para el cálculo de la fuente, andá al tema que creó Fogonazo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Vas a aprender a calcular eso y muchas otras cosas útiles para la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## electroconico

Gracias por el link de la fuente ya lo estoy leyendo!



mnicolau dijo:


> Lo estás haciendo al revés electroconico, usá un par de 2050 simples para ambos canales y el modo puente para el sub (el sub es el que lleva la mayor potencia).
> Saludos



Entonces no podre levantar las bocinas con esos 32W que entrega el tda2050 si mis bocinas son de 80W , las estare usando a un 40% de su capacidad???

Y si uso el modo puente para el subwoofer ahi tendria -+50W ???

Esto es correcto?? ya ando bastante confundido tratando de digerir tanta info 

En caso que sea asi , tendre que cambiar el tda2050 por un tda7294 para aprovechar bien los 80W que pueden proporcionar las bocinas??

compre 5-tda2050  y 5-tda2040(estos no los he tocado). preferi estos por el precio.

Agradezco tus comentarios y sugerencias !


----------



## mnicolau

De nada...



electroconico dijo:


> Entonces no podre levantar las bocinas con esos 32W que entrega el tda2050 si mis bocinas son de 80W , las estare usando a un 40% de su capacidad???



No necesariamente, primero habría que ver qué tan válidos son esos 80[W] y la impedancia de los mismos. Segundo, la potencia que entrega el 2050 es más que suficiente y además vos vas a estar usando 2 canales. Tercero, hay que darle mayor potencia al sub para que predominen los bajos y no sean tapados por los 2 canales. Hay más cosas a tener en cuenta.. pero esas serían las básicas.

No sé cual es el uso que vayas a darle, pero no va a hacer falta más que eso para uso hogareño.

Con el ampli en puente, tendrías unos 50[W] aprox en 8[Ohm].

Saludos


----------



## iamkbra

utilize un parlante de 8 ohms   . te cuento bien .yo tenia armado todo con el tda 2050 en puente , despues qe compre el trafo probe todo y lo tuve andando unos minutos se escuchaba fuerte y bien .y se empezo a salir humo y se quemo. bueno .como vi que lo estaba alimentando mas de lo debido los cambie por los LM1875, bueno entonces les cambio las 2 resistencias y capacitores , lo pruebo y se escucha muy bajito . tanto con elpre como con la entrada directa . entonces tocando nose que corto habre hecho sin qerer y salio una peqeña chizpa . y no andubo mas . iguaal creo que le voy a hacer la fuente con zeners asi uso el 2050 que me sale mas barato qe el LM .


----------



## electroconico

Ahora procedo a armar el pre.

Ya deje cada bocina con un solo tda2050,en el transcurso de la sprueba smodo puente no note aumento de potencia , creo que me quedo corta la fuente y tenia bastante distorsion , despues de un rato escuche como que un zumbidito , desconecte todo rapidamente ...Se murio un TDA2050 , lo mate de alguna manera,se daño el de abajo , el que solo tiene la resistencia a tierra.

Lo probe solo y nada ya lo tire, lo dejo ahi,porque no se como lo queme :/

Este es el pre que armaré posteado en el hilo.


----------



## alcorte

Es una pregunta muy estupida, pero de cuando tienen que ser la potencia de las resistencias.
creo que vale la pena aclararlo.

gracias


----------



## Tavo

1/4 de Watt. En este circuito, todas...

Saludos


----------



## yopo1

hola miren tengo una pregunta .. yo tengo una fuente de 12/+12 v de 5 ampere  esta bien o es muy grande ??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

yopo1 dijo:


> hola miren tengo una pregunta .. yo tengo una fuente de 12/+12 v de 5 ampere  esta bien *o es muy grande* ??



    
Grande? En qué????? Mientras que cumpla con ser menor o igual a la tensión máxima admisible por el chip y que pueda entregar la corriente requerida, *el tamaño* importa poco...


----------



## yopo1

no me confundi a decir grande quise poner si se vanca 2.5 amper por integrado porq*UE* es puentiado el 2040


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

yopo1 dijo:


> no me confundi a decir grande quise poner si se vanca 2.5 amper por integrado porq es puentiado el 2040



Yo tengo dos etapas con TDA2040 en puente conectadas a una fuente hecha con dos trafos de dicroicas de 12Vac 5amp y le sobra, así que no deberías tener problemas. De todas formas mirá acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## electroconico

EN el caso del pre amplificador en el post #1

Este solo se conecta a un canal????

Osea que tengo que hacer un pre por canal???

Y si aparte de los 2 canales tendre que poner un tercer pre y luego el filtro para subwoofer???

Saludos!


----------



## olefeo

holas soy nuevo en el foro y necesito saber si el amplificador de modo común con el tda2050 me tirara un boofer de 10' de 250w rms
muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Es un pre mono electroconico, si necesitás un pre estéreo usá el buscador, hay mucha variedad.



electroconico dijo:


> Y si aparte de los 2 canales tendre que poner un tercer pre y luego el filtro para subwoofer???



No necesariamente, echale un vistazo al divisor activo 2.1 que aportó ezavalla. Con un sólo pre estéreo manejás todo.

Saludos


----------



## electroconico

Nuevamente muchas gracias por las aclaraciones mnicolau!

Estoy aprendiendo y aplicando :estudiando:, probe el pre con control de tono y anda joya !

*agregando que:*
Revisando bastes temas , he visto el LM1036 control de volumen y tono stereo.
Voy a utilizar este para las 2 bocinas y un pre con con bass booster para el subwoofer.

Saludos!


----------



## iamkbra

De alguna manera . el pre con tda1524 me esta quemando el ampli


----------



## yopo1

hola tengo una pregunta .. miren yo tengo dos disipadores como estos http://www.disipadores.com/Images/disipadores/5235fd.jpg me sirvirian para usar como disipador de calor de los tda 2040 ?


----------



## mnicolau

iamkbra dijo:


> De alguna manera . el pre con tda1524 me esta quemando el ampli



 
Descartá ese pre entonces...

yopo, no es suficiente ese disipador. Necesitás algo más grande, revisá el post de cacho sobre el cálculo de disipadores para más información.

Saludos


----------



## yopo1

alguioen me puede decir el tamaño de disipador q*UE* necesito para los dos tda 2040?


----------



## Cacho

Ya te lo dijo Mnicolau. Andá a leer el tema que este burro escribió sobre el cálculo básico de disiapdores para amplificadores AB (poné eso en el buscador y lo encontrás).
Leélo *entero* y te vas a enterar de varias cosas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

yopo1 dijo:


> alguioen me puede decir el tamaño de disipador q*UE* necesito para los dos tda 2040?



Si vas a poner los dos juntos en el mismo disipador, te alcanza con una chapita de aluminio de 1mm de espesor, 8.5cm de largo y 2.7cm de ancho. 
Si ponés cada uno en su disipador, pues dividí la chapita en dos.


----------



## yopo1

alguno de estos disipadores sirve para disipar los dos tda 2040 ??? 












[/U]


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Si vas a poner los dos juntos en el mismo disipador, te alcanza con una chapita de aluminio de 1mm de espesor, 8.5cm de largo y 2.7cm de ancho.
> Si ponés cada uno en su disipador, pues dividí la chapita en dos.



Esto va encerrado entre etiquetas [IRONÍA] texto [/IRONÍA] ???

Quiero creer que si... porque creo que se le van a cocinar un poco los 2040 a yopo1..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tavo10 dijo:


> Esto va encerrado entre etiquetas [IRONÍA] texto [/IRONÍA] ???
> Quiero creer que si... porque creo que se le van a cocinar un poco los 2040 a yopo1..



Tal cual   
El quería que alguien le dijera el tamaño en lugar de tomarse el trabajo de leerlo...y yo le dí un tamaño. Si se le prende fuego, el va a aprender por el camino difícil que las cosas hay que estudiarlas antes de preguntar tanto para no tener que trabajar.


----------



## Tavo

Claro...
Para uno que tiene más experiencia, creo que no se va a poner a hacer cálculos para disipar un 2050 (tal vez si, que sería lo correcto)... Pero con el tiempo y experiencia se adquiere "ojo" y mas o menos, uno va viendo que podría servir...

Lo digo porque me pasó! Ya cociné un TDA2030... Me acuerdo estaba re chocho (contento). Le había puesto un disipador del tamaño de la placa (5x5cm) y andaba... Y lo dejé andando una tarde... jajaja!! Al piste!

Saludos!


----------



## yopo1

hola miren ..estoy haciendo la fuente para el tda 2040 puentiado: valores ..(trafo 12/+12 5A) capacitores (4700uf 25v) bueno la duda que tengo esque cuando mido con el tester entre masa y el positivo del puente me mide 0v y cuando mido entre masa y negativo del puente mide 24 v esto esta bien ? o que puede estar pasando
http://www.lu3dy.org.ar/articulos/lw3dyl/ampli40w/imagen5.jpg este es el circuito de la fuente anda mas q*UE* con otros valores


----------



## Tavo

Tenés que invertir los cables. Era lógico. Te equivocaste de posición.
Antes que nada, hacé lo siguiente. Agarrá el transfo sin rectificador. Medí con el tester las salidas (son 3 cables), tenés que lograr medir 12V entre dos cables y 12V entre los otros, compartiendo el GND.
Recién después de haber identificado el punto común (masa, 0V) conectás el rectificador. Cuidado que si enviás 24V a los capacitores pueden explotar. OJO.

Podrías poner una foto de la placa y del transformador.

Saludos.


----------



## ppaappoo

Hola que tal, estube leyendo el post pero es tan largo que a la mitad me canse asi que pregunto aunque no se si ya les ha pasado.
Hoy termine de armar el 2050 en modo puente, y funsiono de una pero cuando le doy mucho volumen de repente se le baja al minimo y se escucha un poco distorcionado, lo apago y cuando lo prendo funsiona perfectamente, sera la proteccion termica??
use este disipador con un cooler de pc, la fuente es de + - 24v regulada.

hay que aislar electricamente los integrados del disipador?


----------



## mnicolau

Parece ser alguna protección actuando.. Qué parlante estás usando? No bajes de 8[Ohm]...

No es necesario aislar si o si, pero tené en cuenta que si no aislás, tenés -Vs en el disipador así que asegurate que no toque el gabinete porque hacés un corto con Gnd.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Ops... Nunca armé el 2050 en puente pero ya es hora... No puedo dar consejos sobre Bridge, no tengo experiencia...Si lo haría, sería para un ampli de guitarra eléctrica...Saludos..


----------



## ppaappoo

Ahi lo hice andar, le baje el voltaje a 18v y usando un parlante de 8ohms no tube ningun problema, ahora me faltan algunos componentes para el otro canal y listo. Fue rapida la solucion pero seguro ayudara a otro con el mismo problema 

Lindo proyecto y facil, gracias.


----------



## yopo1

tavo10 dijo:


> Tenés que invertir los cables. Era lógico. Te equivocaste de posición.
> Antes que nada, hacé lo siguiente. Agarrá el transfo sin rectificador. Medí con el tester las salidas (son 3 cables), tenés que lograr medir 12V entre dos cables y 12V entre los otros, compartiendo el GND.
> Recién después de haber identificado el punto común (masa, 0V) conectás el rectificador. Cuidado que si enviás 24V a los capacitores pueden explotar. OJO.
> 
> Podrías poner una foto de la placa y del transformador.
> 
> Saludos.


  hola mira ya los tengo identificados alos cables el del medio es 0v mira subo las fotos  de la protoboard con el montaje nada mas q*UE* no esta conectado el trafo pero va en las dos patas del medio del puente  y en las patas del costado sale los cables del  vs+ y vs- que van alos capacitores  si ves algun error diganme


----------



## iamkbra

en una de las etapas se escucha un zumbido y por debajo la musica pero muy despacio  . alguen sabe porqe me estara pasando eso ?


----------



## alcorte

Bueno, termine lo que seria el pcb del amplificar. yo quise hacer un amplificador estereo en puente con 4 Tda2050 todo en un mismo pcb, y le agregue los capacitores en paralelo a las resistencias de 680[Ohm].

Aca les adjunto el pdf con el pcb, me gustaria que lo vieran y me dijieran que opinan y que cosas piensan que hay que cambiar. 


pd. el pdf no se ve muy bien los detalles, pero se logra apreciar.

muchas gracias.


----------



## ppaappoo

Una pregunta, en la salida cual es el positivo?  

saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Ppaappoo:
No es necesario y es pérdida de tiempo que pruebes el circuito en Protoboard!! Es de lo más simple del mundo!!
Desarmé un ampli solo para mostrarte el puente rectificador, checa como es (a modo de ejemplo):






















La placa (el PCB) está hecho a mano con rotulador Edding permanente. La hice medio apurado, no tenía mucho tiempo...
Pero la idea es ésta. Es de lo más simple y funciona de 10, cero ruidos y oscilaciones a la salida, con solo un capacitor cerámico de 100nF por rama.
Y los capacitores electrolíticos son dos de 4700uF y dos más de 2200uF, todos por 35V (para mayor seguridad).

Bueno, espero que te de alguna idea de como hacer el tuyo.
Una última aclaración (que es bastante obvia): La bornera triple (tres contactos) es la entrada, y en el centro va GND (tierra), a los costados respectivamente, +VCA y -VCA del transformador.
Las tres borneras dobles a la salida (seis contactos) son para dos positivos, dos negativos y dos tierras... es que no me quedaban borneras triples, y como éstas tienen encastre, puse tres de dos.

Saludos.
T10


----------



## ppaappoo

tavo10 dijo:


> Ppaappoo:
> No es necesario y es pérdida de tiempo que pruebes el circuito en Protoboard!! Es de lo más simple del mundo!!




Igual yo no pregunte eso, jajaj. pero todo bien, tenes razon es mas facil hacer la pcb.

de lo que tengo una duda es de cual es el positivo de la salida y por que agregar el cap en paralelo con la resistencia de 680???


saludos


----------



## alcorte

ppaappoo
el capacitor en paralelo a la R es para eliminar un zumbido que se segun LEOP4 asi lo soluciono.
Y con respecto a tu pregunta del positivo o negativo: es lo mismo cual elijas porque la salida es alterna, lo unico que si tenes pensado hacerlo estereo ( 2 placas) usa el mismo criterio para ambas.  (corrijanme si estoy equivocado)


----------



## ppaappoo

alcorte dijo:


> ppaappoo
> el capacitor en paralelo a la R es para eliminar un zumbido que se segun LEOP4 asi lo soluciono.
> Y con respecto a tu pregunta del positivo o negativo: es lo mismo cual elijas porque la salida es alterna, lo unico que si tenes pensado hacerlo estereo ( 2 placas) usa el mismo criterio para ambas.  (corrijanme si estoy equivocado)



Sisi, es alterna pero los parlanten tienen una polaridad y esa tiene que ser la misma q la del ampli, porque si lo conectas al revez en lugar de que el cono haga el golpe hacia afuera lo hace hacia dentro.


----------



## SERBice

creo que nadie lo ha mensionado en este thread aun, el TDA 2051 es compatible pin a pin y tiene mas potencia que el 2050 (no mucho mas, pero es algo). El datasheet esta incompleto ya que, aparentemente, tiene exactamente los mismos valores que el 2050.

Segun el datasheet el 2050 es de 32w mientras que el 2051 es de 40w.

Espero que les sirva el dato. ahora les dejo una preguntita que capas alguno me pueda contestar.

Como hago un pre con control de ganancia con un TL0XX ?

Yo quisiera agregarle control de ganancia a la etapa final de este circuito. Son 3 Pre que van a un cuarto, es para mexclar varios instrumentos. Si se pudieran poner controles de ganancia a cada entrada seria aun mejor.

Son 3 entradas para instrumentos y sus 3 salidas preamplificadas independientes, una salida mexclada y preamplificada y la misma entrada (la mezclada) se conecta a una potencia mono.

El circuito: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Podés colocar una resistencia variable en lugar de las de 220K y así podrás controlar la ganancia en los operacionales de cada entrada.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

> creo que nadie lo ha mensionado en este thread aun, el TDA 2051 es compatible pin a pin y tiene mas potencia que el 2050 (no mucho mas, pero es algo). El datasheet esta incompleto ya que, aparentemente, tiene exactamente los mismos valores que el 2050.



No lo conocía. Ahora le pego una mirada a su datasheet.
Gracias.
Saludos.
T10


----------



## yopo1

Bueno despues de tanto molestar aca en el foro porfin consegui que el amplificador andubiera anda todo bien solo tengo un problemita q*UE* cuando lo conecto se escucha un zumbido pero cuando por ejemplo lo conecto al mp3 deja de ahcer ese zumbido que puede ser??   (amplificador tda 2040 puentiado) la parte de rectificasion esta en una protoboard lo pongo porq*UE* capas que sea eso

*Click acá*


----------



## alcorte

yopo1

agregale un capacitor de 22nf 0 220nf de poliester en paralelo con cada resistencia de 680 ohms, son 2.

proba y contanos como te fue.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

alcorte dijo:


> agregale un capacitor de 22nf 0 220nf de poliester en paralelo con cada resistencia de 680 ohms, son 2.



A pesar de que ya he visto a varios que recomiendan esa solución del capacitor, *es una solución MUY MALA*:

1- Está tapando la causa real del problema: El tema del zumbido puede tener un par de millones de causas, pero la primera y mas segura es un armado incorrecto y una incorrecta conexión de las masas.
2- Está alterando de manera drástica la respuesta en frecuencia del amplificador, reforzando las altas frecuencia a partir de un valor que depende del capacitor usado, e inutiliza el lazo de realimentación mas allá de alguna frecuencia un poco mas alta.

Señores: Dejen de inventar soluciones mágicas, por que NO EXISTEN. Si el amplificador zumba, revisen como lo han armado, el tendido las masas y la calidad y diseño de la fuente de alimentación. Esas son las causas en el 99% de los casos.


----------



## SERBice

mnicolau dijo:


> Podés colocar una resistencia variable en lugar de las de 220K y así podrás controlar la ganancia en los operacionales de cada entrada.
> 
> Saludos



Con un potenciometro de 220k podria controlar la ganancia?.

No seria mejor poner una resistencia en serie con un potenciometio para asi asegurar un valor minimo?... no quiero quemar nada XD... si el potenciometro lo pongo en 0ohm que pasaria?


----------



## eLadero

Buenas estoy interesado en hacer el amplificador "TDA20x0 Modo Simple", ¿esta probado? ¿puedo usar el PDF adjuntado(TDA20x0 Modo Simple.rar)?

Espero respuesta Gracias


----------



## electroconico

Yo segui los diagramas de aplicacion que trae la hoja de especificaciones del integrado y funciona.Es lo mismo posteado aqui.

Suena muy bien ,tengo dos tda2050 en modo simple y lo recomiendo , eso si , con fuente partida se saca mas provecho a mi parecer.

Saludos!


----------



## eLadero

Gracias por tu respuesta, por lo que leí en el datasheet del 2050. La tensión de entrada no tiene que superar los +-25 y tiene un consumo máximo de 5 (si esta mal lo que puse corrijanme).
Preguntas:
-¿Cual es la tensión mínima de entrada?
-¿es necesario un disipador para el integrado?
-vi que hay una R=22K que en tamaño es mas grande que las otras, ¿de cuantos W es ?


----------



## SERBice

> -¿Cual es la tensión mínima de entrada?
> -¿es necesario un disipador para el integrado?
> -vi que hay una R=22K que en tamaño es mas grande que las otras, ¿de cuantos W es ?



Yo use resistencias de 1/4 w y una de 1/8w sin problemas. Obtengo (midiendo los picos de A y V con el tester y multiplicandoslos) unos 24w reales con el 2050 en modo simple con fuente de +-19v (trafo de 15+15 rectificado). El limite seria un trafo de 18+18, tengo uno aqui pero no he probado aun. Uso 3A por canal para llegar a esa potencia. 

Yo le he puesto un disipados para los 2 canales aislado con micas y un cooler como forzador y no llega ni a esta tibio.

PD: Busquen el 2051, anda muy bien.


----------



## iamkbra

el tda 2050 de la izquierda de la version puente me empieza a calentar con todo y el de la derecha no . y la salida sale con mucho zumbido  no saben que le causara esto ? ya revise toda la placa y no encuentro nada raro.. un abrazo


----------



## eLadero

Gracias por la respuesta. Hoy mismo lo hago


----------



## SERBice

eLadero dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta. Hoy mismo lo hago



De nada. Recuerda que lso datos que te di son para el TDA en modo simple y usando el PCB del datasheet.


----------



## electroconico

Porque hace un zumbido cuando no tiene nada conectado el ampli?? le he conectado una resistencia de 1M ohms a tierra en la entrada.

Cuando lo dejo desconectado se quema la resistencia de 2.2ohms no se porque pasa eso  será que empieza a oscilar , no entinedo bien esa parte pero es lo que dice el pdf.

Con el Control de tonos todo quedá bien.

Saludos!


----------



## SERBice

electroconico dijo:


> Porque hace un zumbido cuando no tiene nada conectado el ampli?? le he conectado una resistencia de 1M ohms a tierra en la entrada.
> 
> Cuando lo dejo desconectado se quema la resistencia de 2.2ohms no se porque pasa eso  será que empieza a oscilar , no entinedo bien esa parte pero es lo que dice el pdf.
> 
> Con el Control de tonos todo quedá bien.
> 
> Saludos!



Efectivamente tu amplificador esta oscilando... a mi me pasaba que cuando tocaba los cables de entrada con mi mano y no tenia nada conectado el ampli oscilaba y se quemaba.... 

yo te recomiendo revisar el PCB y todos los componentes.... algo tenes mal.

Recorda que el PCB que esta en el datasheet es el ideal, si cambias de lugar las pistas o varias su ancho puede producir efectos no deseados como el que mensionas.

Yo he armado varios amplificadores basados en TDS de 5 pines (TDA 20x0)... las veces que trate de hacer algo "propio" siempre tienen problemas a menos que sepas lo que haces (por ejemplo como cuando trate de achicar el PCB par aahorrar espacio y enganchaba una FM ).

El amplificador sin carga de entrada no deberia oscilar, como dije, algo debes tener mal (odiaba cuando me decian eso a mi XD)... solo queda revisar todo mil veces hasta dar con el problema. Si te frustras demasiado y tienes el dinero vuelve a hacerlo desde cero con componentes nuevos, si fallas nuevamente evidentemente algo estas haciendo mal jeje


----------



## electroconico

Gracias por responder.

Todavia no lo tengo en pcb asi que supongo ese es el problema :/ .

Entonces ya con la placa bien armadita aun sin conectar nada en la entrada del ampli no debe quemarse nada vdd?? 

Saludos!


----------



## yopo1

Hola miren el preamplificador q encontre http://net.taringa.net/posts/downloa...istorsion.html la unica duda q*UE* tengo es como alimentarlo dice 9x9 y rectificado quedaria -9 +9 podre alimentarlo con el trafo del tda 2040 q*UE* es de +-12v 5 A ??



Ahy que descargar las cosas de rapidshare para ver el circuito


----------



## mnicolau

Lo alimentás directo con ese trafo yopo, no hay problema. Usás la misma tensión que para el amplificador.

electrocónico, si montás el amplificador en un protoboard es practicamente seguro que vas a tener problemas de ruidos, zumbidos y demás. Hay que armar el PCB.

Saludos


----------



## stephan

hola buen dia, yo arme el pre  que mandastes vos - yopo1 - pero no quiero conectarlo con el  amplificador ese que viene lo quiero conectar con otro de 50 w , tendrias algun ampli para bajo de 50w que me des ? por favor 
 Ai sirver el amplificador que mandaron por aca el de  dos itegrados 2050? con ese amplificador ? 
como devo conectarlo ? 
si podes  responderlo mejor !


----------



## mnicolau

Si, te sirve este amplificador. Se conecta a la salida del preamplificador que hayas armado y se alimenta como corresponde (ya se ha comentado varias veces esto).

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Buenos días de nuevo! En esta ocasión vuelvo para pedirles ayuda (qué obviedad) con un temita que me surgió. Luego de hacer un amplificador en puente con 2 TDA2050, totalmente frustrado, según yo, armé otro que hasta el día de hoy lo tengo funcionando perfectamente. Al primero, (que no andaba) recuperé la pcb y le "instalé" 2 TDA 2030 (mas chicos) con sus respectivos componentes (no los de la del 2050) y lo probé con una fuente de compu de +12v(5A) -12v(0.5A) para probar si andaba, y a volumen bajo, anda bárbaro, pero obviamente al aumentar la entrada de audio, se corta por la falta de corriente en la rama negativa (sólo 0.5 Amper). Bueno, mi duda, y disculpen mi formalismo y "vuelterío" es: Tengo 2 fuentes de esas de computadora, y las quiero usar para este TDA 2030 en puente. ¿Cómo debo hacer? Si es que se puede, mi duda es si tengo que conectar los dos cables negros (Uno de cada fuente) y cada uno de los amarillos es uno el positivo y el otro es el negativo? o tengo que unir los dos amarillos (+12V), los dos negros (0V) y los dos azules (-12V) porque si es de esta última manera, obtendría el doble de amper en cada rama, y en el negativo sólo llegaría a 1A . bueno, espero que alguien me ayude, si es que se puede. Desde ya muchas gracias. AGUSTÍN


----------



## Guillermemomemin

de cuantos Kohms son los potenciometros del preamplificador con el tl072.

muy buen circuito, lo unico q falta es eso


----------



## stephan

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> de cuantos Kohms son los potenciometros del preamplificador con el tl072.
> 
> muy buen circuito, lo unico q falta es eso



50 k cada uno hermano



mnicolau dijo:


> Si, te sirve este amplificador. Se conecta a la salida del preamplificador que hayas armado y se alimenta como corresponde (ya se ha comentado varias veces esto).
> 
> Saludos



hola ! 
gracias, pero  en que camino se nocenta me lo podrias  indicar con algun dibujo, yo no soy muy especializado en el tema ! pero algo se (H) 
jajaj
 gracias (Y)


----------



## Guillermemomemin

gracias

era todo lo que necesitaba


----------



## Agucasta

Perdón que interrumpa de nuevo, pero es posible unir dos fuentes atx como decían de unir los 2 transformadores de dicroicas para tener al menos 4 amper por rama de 12v? Espero su respuesta ya que es vital para mi proyecto. muchas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Sí, se puede... vas a usar los +12V de la primer fuente como GND.

Saludos


----------



## iamkbra

compre un pote lagaritmico de 10K y al conectarlo resulta que el volumen sube de derecha a izquierda . osea el pote esta al minimo y el volumen al maximo y al ir al maximo el volumen baja . porque pasa esto ?? saludoss


----------



## mnicolau

Porque lo conectaste al revés... GND debe ir en el pin izquierdo del pote viéndolo de frente.

Saludos


----------



## iamkbra

osea la numeracion de los pines es de derecha a izquierda viendolo de adelante no ?


----------



## El_Emy

hola! mnicolau

Escribo para pedirte los planos del amplificador en puente y el pre ya que no los encuentro :S en el post lpm!

ya arme el Ampli en puente con 2 tda 2040 y funcan perfecto!!
ya tengo todo motado para el pre ampli  solo me faltan los potes que no los puedo conseguir en rufino <,<!!


Yo estudio electronica e mi escuela y cuando lleve el ampli en puente a todos les gusto y el profesor me pidio si podia conseguir el plano

Despues subo fotos de mis 2 proyectitos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El_Emy dijo:


> Escribo para pedirte los planos del amplificador en puente y el pre
> ya que no los encuentro :S



El "plano" del amplificador en puente es el que está en el datasheet del TDA2040.


----------



## luis freeman

hola ,me arme un ampli con tda 2040 en puente ,tengo intencion de armar un pre ,pero con un tda 1524 ,necesitaria si alguien tiene el esquema del pcb  
se aceptan sugerencias 
gracias


----------



## El_Emy

ezavalla dijo:


> El "plano" del amplificador en puente es el que está en el datasheet del TDA2040.


Gracias!

solo me flataria el del pre ampli


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El_Emy dijo:


> solo me flataria el del pre ampli



Te recomiendo que hagas cualquier otro MENOS ESE preamplificador. A pesar de que mariano lo arregló un poco basado en algo que comenté una vez, desde el punto de vista del diseño es un desastre.

Si querés uno muy bueno y muy simple, usá este:
http://sound.westhost.com/project88.htm
Los IC no los vas a conseguir, pero usá los TL072 que va a funcionar perfecto.


----------



## mnicolau

Totalmente de acuerdo... y si querés los controles de tono, tenés el proyecto 97 en ese mismo sitio. 

Si ya armaste el pre del 1º post, el esquema está en las últimas páginas...

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Gracias Mnicolau. A ver si entendí bien. En el + de la plaqueta pongo el +12 de una fuente, en el GND pongo el +12 de la otra y en el - de la plaqueta el GND de la 2da fuente?


----------



## stephan

mnicolau dijo:


> Seguimos con los amplificador baratos y fáciles de armar, y no por ello, de baja calidad. Especial para los q se inician en el tema y desean buenos resultados.
> 
> En este caso, el pcb sirve tanto para TDA2030, TDA2040, TDA2050 y LM1875
> 
> Las características de acuerdo al integrado que utilicen son (modo puente, carga de 8 Ohm en todos los casos):
> 
> ................... Tensión .... Potencia ....... THD %
> 
> TDA2030 ..... +-14V ....... 28W ............. 0.5
> TDA2040 ..... +-16V ...... >30W ............ 0.5
> TDA2050 ..... +-22V ...... >40W ............ 0.5



HOLA Mnicolau, nesito saver si me podes pasar  los componesntes de la fuente,  de +-16, y saver si me podrias ayudarun poquito ! yo ya tengo el amplificador y me arme un pre que encontre por ahi,  nesesito solo la fuete y los componentes de esa (+-16) 
GRACIAS !  
MUY BUENO EL POSTEO


----------



## Tavo

stephan dijo:


> HOLA Mnicolau, nesito saver si me podes pasar  los componesntes de la fuente,  de +-16, y saver si me podrias ayudarun poquito ! yo ya tengo el amplificador y me arme un pre que encontre por ahi,  nesesito solo la fuete y los componentes de esa (+-16)
> GRACIAS !
> MUY BUENO EL POSTEO



No soy Mnicolau, pero aprovecho a tirarte una mano ya que estoy...

Los componentes de la fuente de +-16V son bien simples, necesitás:

- Cuatro diodos 1N5406 o similar (o puente rectificador de 6A)
- Dos capacitores electrolíticos de 4700uF x 35V.
- Dos capacitores cerámicos de 100nF, para filtrado fino.

Listo, con eso armás la fuente... ¿Sabés como armarla?
Una imagen a modo de pista (es una placa mía, ya había puesto fotos a modo de explicación _acá..._)

















Ésta tiene un rectificador completo en vez de 4 diodos. Me parece más simple y se ahorra más espacio...

Si te quedan dudas, avisá... jej

Saludos!
Tavo


----------



## mnicolau

Actualizado el 1º post con las versiones 2.0 de los circuitos bridge y simple. 
Se eliminó el preamplificador el cual presentaba un diseño bastante pobre.

PD: tavo, tratá de no cerrar el plano de masa alrededor de la placa, se crea una "espira" de esa forma, con las posibles consecuencias que eso puede traer.

Gracias cacho nuevamente...

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

De nada Mariano.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> PD: tavo, tratá de no cerrar el plano de masa alrededor de la placa, se crea una "espira" de esa forma, con las posibles consecuencias que eso puede traer...



OK Mariano muchas gracias por el consejo, lo voy a tener en cuenta para la próxima! No lo sabía eso...

Muchas gracias...!
Saludos!!
Tavo


----------



## electroconico

Hola
Yo arme el control de tonos con lm1036
Trabaja mucho mejor que el pre-con control de tonos con TL071.

De igual manera muchas gracias por sus aportes,he aprendido algo de cada cosa

Le puse un amplificador después de la salida del control de tonos.Porque sonaba muy bajito.

*Necesitará un buffer a la entrada ???*
Ya lo probe con un mp3player corriente,con ipod,suena genial.Tambien con el PC.


El pre lo tome de aca http://sound.westhost.com/project88.htm






Tengo un leve sonido a minimo volumen,como un soplido.¿Que puede ser??


----------



## stephan

mnicolau dijo:


> Actualizado el 1º post con las versiones 2.0 de los circuitos bridge y simple.
> Se eliminó el preamplificador el cual presentaba un diseño bastante pobre.
> 
> PD: tavo, tratá de no cerrar el plano de masa alrededor de la placa, se crea una "espira" de esa forma, con las posibles consecuencias que eso puede traer.
> 
> Gracias cacho nuevamente...
> 
> Saludos



hola mnicolau como estas? , espero que bien, te ago una pregunta: 

es probable que me des las indicaciones de el parlante de 30 watts, que una el tda2040 asi compro bien ...

l*O* que te pido seria 



pulgadas:

watts:

hertz:

ohms:

etc...:

datos que me sirvan para comprar el parlante

desde ya gracias !


----------



## dack_alex

mnicolau cres tu que se pueda hacer un arreglo de transistores para poder manejar cargas de 4 ohm no es que se necesite un potencia de 100 watt pero si seria bueno llegar a sacarle unos cuantos watts mas. tu que crees?

Yo no me animo a ponerme a experimentar ya que soy medio menso con eso de los calculo y con diseños pero yo se que aqui hay gente que si sabe ojala y puedas sacarme de la duda


----------



## Guillermemomemin

una pregunta

por que fué eliminado el preampolificador tl072, es un my buen circuito

me he quebrado la cabeza por encontrar un circuito facil y el mejor ha sido este. Viendolo a simple vista.
o ya lo has armado, necesito uno como este pero si deplano no sirve me gustaria que me dijeras. Ha sido probado?


----------



## electroconico

Yo probe el control de tono con el tl072 , a mi parecer es bueno.Pero solo he probado ese y con el lm1036 <-- Este CI hace todo el control de tonos Estereo y tiene mejor respuesta.

Pero a Juzgar , me parece bueno para un solo canal y lleva muy pocos componentes .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> una pregunta
> por que fué eliminado el preampolificador tl072, es un my *buen circuito*



Bueno?    



Guillermemomemin dijo:


> Me he quebrado la cabeza por encontrar un circuito facil y el mejor ha sido este. Viendolo a simple vista.
> o ya lo has armado, necesito uno como este pero si deplano no sirve me gustaria que me dijeras. Ha sido probado?



Leé esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/119648/


----------



## mnicolau

El pre funcionaba, pero no era un buen circuito (lean lo que comenta eza) así que no quise actualizarlo y se terminó eliminando.. Hay circuitos mejores y sólo tienen que armar la placa para usarlo mono, van a obtener mejores resultados que con este.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

Hace un tiempo arme el amplificador con el 2050 en puente con un trafo de 18+18 1amp estubo funcionando un tiempo pero ahora lo puse a tarbajar otra ves y resulta que no tira igual que antes y se calienta mas un integrado que el otro la fuente tiene un puente rect de 3 amp y dos capacitores electroliticos de 4700mf, en vacio tira +-24vcc pero cuando le conecto el ampli baja la lectura a +-18vcc...... y despues de unos minutos conienza a distorcionar de a poco hasta ser insoportable......el ampli esta amplificando la compu


----------



## Tavo

El problema es que es un DESASTRE la fuente con la que le proveés energía!
No podés alimentar un TDA2050, para colmo, en modo puente, con 1A!! Es un chiste!

Mínimo necesitás 3 amperes para que funcione correctamente y no distorsione... La distorsión es causada por la falta de corriente, el ampli "pide" y como "no hay", recorta (clipping).

Y acordate que cuando trabajás con amplificadores en puente es recomendable suministrarle un poco menos de energía que si lo estarías haciendo trabajar en modo simple... Me parece que es demasiado 18 + 18VCA en el transformador... Más bien te convendría 17 + 17 o 16 + 16...

Y más corriente. Con 1A no llegás ni a 25W RMS. Lo ideal, 3A.



> en vacio tira +-24vcc pero cuando le conecto el ampli baja la lectura a +-18vcc...


Y esto es a causa de la falta de corriente.
Tengo un TDA2050 funcionando. Está alimentado con dos transformadores de 16,6V 3A dispuestos en serie para lograr el punto medio (0V). En total serían unos +-23,45 menos la caída de tensión en los diodos, +-22VCC por 6A...
Con el amplificador funcionando "al palo" mido la tensión ---> 21,7VCC aproximadamente.

Saludos.


----------



## Guillermemomemin

cuantos amperios consume el amplificador bridge?

gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Emm leiste el último post? Mencionó 3 veces la corriente necesaria.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

Ta bueno gracias a todos. lo de los dos trafo no lo sabia ahora voy a buscar un trafo con mas amperios. y si nicolau si lo lei pero como en un principio andubo joya no le dimas impportancia......eso me pasa por ser aficionado!!! disculpas *POR* la ingnorancia=) saludos a todos


----------



## mnicolau

No angel... mi comentario no era para vos, era para la consulta de Guillermo.

Saludos


----------



## manaropo

Saludos a todos, dack_alex hace tiempo en internet encontre este archivo, no le he probado, no se si en realidad funciona, son unos tda2030 en puente, acoplados con unos transistores para darle mas potencia, lo dejo a opcion de quien le interese


----------



## pabloka

Mariano, muy bueno el amplificador , gracias por todos los aportes que haces , tengo una duda con respecto a la resistencia de 22 k que esta debajo de la salida isquierda del parlante , hay una pata de esta que no esta conectada a ninguna pista , es asi ?
Desde ya muchas Gracias y saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola pabloka, gracias por el comentario. No encontré esa resistencia que mencionás, subí una imagen si podés.

Saludos


----------



## pabloka

Ahi en el archivo adjunto te paso la foto, Mariano  muchas gracias por preocuparte.

Saludos
Pablo.

Mariano , cuendo te envie el adjunto me di cuenta como va , perdon por la perdida de tiempo , pero la impreso me jugo en contra y no me di cuenta hasta que abri el pdf nuevamente.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Ahh no hay drama , suele pasar... 
Comentá después qué tal anda esa versión.

Saludos


----------



## Guillermemomemin

fijate bien en la pista y en la isla

sí está conectada

jeje


----------



## julienalexander

hola mnicolau, tengo una (o varias) dudas sobre amplificadores con TDA2050

me quiero armar un ampli con estos integrados pero tengo que preguntar un par de temas todavia; agarre el circuito que viene el el datasheet y diseñe con ese modelo un ampli estereo, la foto (con referencias y todo) ilustra como seria el diseño del PCB desde el lado de los componentes; ahora bien, las dudas...

1) si uno le pasa 20V y -20V a 2,5A a acada integrado, ¿no tendria por canal 50W en vez de los 32 que anuncia el integrado? supuestamente aguanta 3A y 25V, ¿hay algun detalle que me haya salteado?

2) ¿el potenciometro que regula el voltaje de entrada debe ser logaritmico de 50k o logaritmico de otro valor?

3) ¿me conviene que masa o GND sea una pista que abarque toda la plaqueta (menos las demas pistas) o esta bien en el dibujo?

muchas gracias, julienalexander


----------



## Tavo

1) No. Las expectativas expresadas por los fabricantes en los datasheet, son las máximas posibles y hasta me atrevo a decirte "irreales". Calculadas en bajada y con viento a favor.
Nunca vas a superar los 30W con el 2050. Y si lo hacés trabajar muy al límite de tensión que soporta lo ponés en riesgo, y no quita que algún día se te queme.

2) Puede ser logarítmico, es lo normal. Puede ser de 25K también.

3) En circuitos grandes si, pero como en este no es necesario tanta placa (como en tu PCB) no es necesario.

Y por último, te recomiendo que hagas el PCB del autor del post, está muy bien realizado y prolijo. Hasta si querés podés hacer dos juntos en una misma placa, así te queda el sistema estéreo.

Saludos.
Tavo

PD: Perdón por meterme, es para ayudar.


----------



## julienalexander

por supuesto que se permite la intromision para ayudar 

mmm haciendo calculos logre un resultado bastante logico a mi entender, queda a criterio de mentes sapienciales corregirme o incluso insultarme 

aparte del amperaje que necesito para ampli, voy a necesitar 300 mA para un pre;
"tirando" numeros: trafo de 9X9V 5A (el pre pide 9X9Vac 300mA), por lo tanto me van a "sobrar" 4,7A para el ampli; dividiendo por 2 (para cada canal la mitad) = 2,35A por canal;
si ahora lo multiplicamos por 13V (12,72V rectificado de los 9V) tendriamos aproximadamente una potencia de 30W, numero casi perfecto para el caso creeria yo 

espero que me me pueda ayudar con el caso señor tavo10, me gustaria que me asesorara en el hecho de si los calculos detallados en el parrafo anterior son correctos y pueden dignarse a funcionar correctamente. es que estoy decidido hacer este proyecto en tiempo record jeje

sobre el potenciometro de volumen, no me queda mas que probar los 2 en protoboard y ver cual de los 2 es mas conveniente y se presta mejor para el uso que pienso darle (correcion: el autor del tema recomienda uno de 10k, voy a tirarme por esa opcion primero, supuestamente le funciono bien a el)

muchas gracias por la sugerencia del pcb del autor, esta muy prolijo y organizado (demasiado diria yo)

de nuevo muchas gracias por el aporte super completo; realmente se aprecia el esfuerzo y contribucion, espero que tus proyectos anden de 10, julienalexander


----------



## mnicolau

Hola julien, en el cálculo que hacés no tenés en cuenta la eficiencia del amplificador (60% aprox) y tampoco tomás la tensión correcta para el cálculo. 

Con el ampli alimentado con 12[V], descontando la caída interna del IC  (tomemos 1[V]), tenés 11[V] pico de alterna a la salida del mismo,  serían unos 7.8[Vrms] y la potencia máxima que se puede obtener con esa  tensión de alimentación es 7.5[W] y 15[W] en 8 y 4 [Ohm] respectivamente. Por más que tu transformador pueda entregar 10[A], el amplificador estará limitado por la amplitud que puede lograr, determinado por su tensión de alimentación.

Si necesitás unos 30[Wrms] por canal tenés que alimentarlo como menciona el  datasheet con unos +-22[V] (trafo 16+16) y regulás la tensión para  alimentar el pre.

Saludos


----------



## pabloka

mnicolau dijo:


> Ahh no hay drama , suele pasar...
> Comentá después qué tal anda esa versión.
> 
> Saludos



Mariano , como estas ?, te comento que arme el amplificador con dos tda2030 en bridge y arrancò de una , lo alimento por ahora con una vieja fuente de pc y los componentes son casi todos reciclados , (hay que contribuir con el medio ambiente y de paso nos ahorramos unos pesitos , jejeje ) desde ya muchas gracias , en cuanto pueda subo las fotos del proyecto , que incluye tres de estos amplificadores, un pre y el divisor activo de Silicon Chips.
Un abrazo Pablo.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Pablo, gracias por avisar, esperamos esas fotos del proyecto 

Saludos un abrazo


----------



## julienalexander

ya me parecia que mi solucion "perfecta" era demasiado perfecta... 

veo que voy comprendiendo como va la cosa con el tema de los Vrms y los Wrms

bueno, sobre los 22+22 V que dice el datasheet... a muchos les paso que era demasiada tension, se saturaba, o incluso en algunos casos el integrado dejaba de funcionar al minuto, sin embargo no encuentro quejas respecto a los 20+20 V que otros usaron; si calculamos con el 60% de eficiencia; serian 12Vrms con lo cual me daria una potencia por canal (con parlantes de 4 Ohms) de 36 Wrms, que estarian limitados por el integrado a no mas de 30Wrms, correcto o estoy orinando fuera del recipiente nuevamente?

sobre el amperaje del trafo, cuanto me recomendarias para que los integrados funcionen bien? 4A se ajusta bien a las necesidades?

muchas gracias por responder y explicar un poco los conceptos de Vrms en relacion a Wrms.

saludos, julienalexander


----------



## mnicolau

Ojo que le estuviste aplicando la eficiencia a la tensión, eso no es correcto. La eficiencia se toma en cuenta sobre la potencia, quiere decir que si tu amplificador entrega 30[W], estaría consumiendo unos 50[W] de la fuente de alimentación (suponiendo 60% de ef).

Revisá estas gráficas, ahí te vas a orientar rápidamente sobre la potencia que podés obtener de acuerdo a la tensión de alimentación:



Toda esta info y mucha más la tenés en la hoja de datos del IC, pegale una leída.

Para calcular el trafo y demás, leé el tema de fogonazo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

julienalexander dijo:


> ya me parecia que mi solucion "perfecta" era demasiado perfecta...
> 
> veo que voy comprendiendo como va la cosa con el tema de los Vrms y los Wrms
> 
> bueno, sobre los 22+22 V que dice el datasheet... *a muchos les paso que era demasiada tension, se saturaba*, o incluso en algunos casos *el integrado dejaba de funcionar al minuto*, sin embargo no encuentro quejas respecto a los 20+20 V que otros usaron; si calculamos con el 60% de eficiencia; serian 12Vrms con lo cual me daria una potencia por canal (con parlantes de 4 Ohms) de 36 Wrms, que estarian limitados por el integrado a no mas de 30Wrms, correcto o estoy orinando fuera del recipiente nuevamente?
> 
> * sobre el amperaje del trafo*, cuanto me recomendarias para que los integrados funcionen bien? 4A se ajusta bien a las necesidades?
> 
> muchas gracias por responder y explicar un poco los conceptos de Vrms en relacion a Wrms.
> 
> saludos, julienalexander



Hola. Gracias por tomar bien mi respuesta.

Lo que resalté en rojo, es mentira.
Es lo más recomendable que se alimente con +-22VCC. Es la tensión óptima a la que trabaja el integrado.

Yo lo tengo alimentado con *dos transformadores* simples, ya que no conseguí uno simétrico. La cuestión es que son dos transformadores de 3A cada uno y 16VCA.

Con esa potencia de alimentación puedo armar dos canales tranquilo, hasta me animaría a decirte 3, pero no me gusta escasear corriente en amplificadores.

Te recomendaría un transformador de +-16VCA por 5A si es para dos etapas (estéreo). Y para mono por 3A.

Saludos, y que puedas terminar bien con éxito tu ampli. Es muy bueno.

Tavo.


----------



## Guillermemomemin

perdon por mi pregunta si es un poco tonta pero

el amplificador bridge me serviría para una guitarra electrica sin el uso de un preamplificador?

si es que no, para armar uno

gracias


----------



## julienalexander

muchas gracias mnicolau y tavo10; por los aportes, recomendaciones, explicaciones, correciones e indicaciones. despues de ver la grafica, leer los 2 post, leer el post de fogonazo sobre fuentes de alimentacion y conectar todo (respecto a ideas no a cables/pines ) llego a la conclusion siguiente:

me conviene un trafo de 16+16V a 5A (2,3A por canal +300mA para el pre=4,9A); puente rectificador con diodos de 10A y despues de rectificado 5 capacitores electroliticos de 2200 uF - 35V por canal y 2 capacitores ceramicos de 100 uF por canal; creo que eso seria todo, la unica duda seria si para este amplificador seria necesario un softstart o precarga (me paso que conectando 2 amplis de guitarra [uno de 15Wrms y otro de 20Wrms] al mismo tiempo, salta la tarmica y chau luz...)

de nuevo muchas gracias por su interes, julienalexander

P.S.: "Guillermemomemin": la respuesta es no; primero hay que "adaptar" la señal de la guitarra a la señal que recibe el amplificador; te recomiendo que busques en el foro (para algo esta el buscador, no es solo estetico ) que hay varios esquemas y alguna pcbs propuestas para la mayoria; yo en cambio opte por probar un pre que supiera como suena; el de construya su video rockola tiene un video para mostrarlo, me gusta como suena ese mas que como lo hace mi marshall (no recomiendo esa marca salvo que sean muy muy viejos, años 60 como mucho), bueno suerte con tu proyecto, tambien!


----------



## mnicolau

De nada... 
Me parecen correctos los valores que elegiste para los componentes (los cerámicos son de 100[nF] no uF), tal vez puedas usar en lugar de 5 de 2200uF, 3 de 4700uF; gastás algo menos, ocupás menor espacio y tenés mayor capacidad. Para esa capacidad no hace falta un soft-start, no te hagas drama por eso.

Saludos


----------



## julienalexander

mnicolau dijo:


> (los cerámicos son de 100[nF] no uF)



upsss pense que habia puesto nF  

gracias por corregir

sobre lo de usar 3 de 4700uF, supuestamente se obtiene mejor filtrado si son mas de menos capacidad, pero ya teniendo 3, tener 2 mas no creo que filtre mucho mejor... o mejor dicho, no se justifica para el tipo de amplificador...

bueno, me retiro de hacer preguntas constantes para dedicarme a realizar el proyecto.

saludos, julienalexander


----------



## mnicolau

Claro, la idea de colocar en paralelo es reducir la ESR equivalente y algún que otro aspecto. Lo importante del asunto es no utilizar un sólo capacitor grande, sino varios de menor tamaño. Con 3, 5, 9 no va a haber diferencias notorias a esta baja frecuencia de un trafo de línea y encima está el hecho de tener mayor capacidad de filtrado con 3 de 4700 que con 5 de 2200 (14000 vs 11000 [uF]), de ahí el consejo...

Suerte con el proyecto 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Fijate que vienen los puentes rectificadores metálicos, justo para atornillarlos en un lado del gabinete si es que necesitan refrigeración (lo dudo mucho). Prefiero eso antes que los clásicos 4 diodos.

Y respecto de los caps, digamos no hay mucha variación, es un amplificador clase AB y el consumo de corriente no es un tema que requiera demasido estudio y cálculo. Distinto si hablamos de un amplificador clase A, por ejemplo.

Yo tengo uno de 4700uF + 2200uF por rama, o sea 4 en total. Creo que tiene suficiente con eso.
Me gusta mucho este amplificador por la EXCELENTE relación calidad/precio que tiene. Es muy fiel en sonido y bien potente si está alimentado como Dios manda, jeje.

Saludos gente,
Tavo


----------



## electroconico

Arme esta plaquita , aca la cuelgo por si les sirve.
Anda joya!! ^^ la tengo con un par de tda2050 en modo estereo.

Dejo archivos esquemático y pcb en eagle free.

---:estudiando:Las pistas rojas son puentes.:estudiando:

Saludos y gracias por su ayuda


----------



## dack_alex

gracias @manaropo si lo habia visto pero creme en mi ciudad vas a las tiendas de electronica y pides un 2n2222 y no saben ni que es yo creo que menos ese tipo de transistores, voy a seguir buscandole o a ver que ago


----------



## olefeo

holasss soy nuevo en el foro y queria decirles que tengo un problema con el circuito tda 2050 simple,  segui todo al pie de la letra, el circuito esta bien armado y verifique tedo antes de encenderlo. *Y* no hace nadaaaaaaaa ,se escucha un solo pufff cuando conecto el parlante, pero nada mas, ni la musicaaaa.si me pueden ayudar se los agradeceria


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, comentá un poco más, cómo lo alimentás? de dónde obtenés el audio? qué parlante usás? Etc...
Una foto de la placa también (de ambos lados).

Saludos


----------



## olefeo

bueno primero grax por interesarte, lo alimento con +- 19V , 3A 
el  audio lo saco de la pc de un mini plug  . utiliso un parlante b.buster 800w max. 4 ohm

bueno te explico es una placa con dos amplificadores juntos. para tener un sistemita estereo . use una placa experimental.


----------



## mnicolau

No, de nada...
Estás teniendo algún problema en la placa experimental entonces.. revisá conexiones, masas, etc. Sino armá el pcb que arranca a la primera, podés juntar 2 placas para hacer el estéreo.

Saludos


----------



## olefeo

ACA estan las fotos , grax y voy a intentar con eso.


----------



## mnicolau

Bueno, las fotos se distinguen muy poco la verdad pero por lo que puedo ver, intentaste copiar las pistas desde el lado del cobre, con lo cual el circuito te quedó invertido por eso no te funciona. Fijate la ubicación de tus componentes y comparalo con los componentes en el PDF. Armá el PCB con el método de la plancha y te vas a evitar muchos problemas. 
Ojo porque me parece que esos 2050 no sirven más, tendrías que probar por las dudas pero así como está le mandaste -V derecho en la entrada de señal (y creo que +V en el pin 3), no estoy seguro pero dudo que sigan funcionando.

Otra cosa, olvidate de esos disipadores, necesitás algo de buen tamaño.

Saludos


----------



## julienalexander

olefeo: el transformdor de la foto es el que usas? me parece estar leyendo 15V-0V-15V a 300 mA, el voltaje esta bien porque rectificado serian 22V, pero si son solo 300mA no creo que funcione. me gustaria saber que opinan los demas sobre el asunto, saludos!


----------



## ernestogn

Me parece que tenes razon che , hay dice 300 mA


----------



## g.corallo

si 300mA para un amplificador es muy poco


----------



## olefeo

nono el transformador de la fuente es de 3000 mA , lo que pasa es que esta rayado un 0

bueno ok lo voy a volver a hacer , por las dudas compro un par de tda 2050 , y bueno lo voy a planchar. lo de los disipadores lo tengo solucionado , ya tengo un par de disipadores medios grosos. gracias por sus explicaciones dentro de poco les voy a mostrar el circuito cuando lo termine. gracias


----------



## julienalexander

lo que te recomiendo es que antes de comprar los tda2050, te fijes si funcionan en una protoboard. ah,  y una cosa mas, siempre que vayas a hacer un proyecto, nunca te guies por la PCB unicamente, eso suele traer problemas (me paso que diseñando la pcb para este ampli ubique las patas al reves, como vos y si no me hubiera dado cuenta por el esquematico seria yo el que hubiera preguntado eso), el esquematico es vital para saber que estas conectando y donde. 

espero que tengas exito con el proyecto, saludos!


----------



## pabloka

Si , te suguiero un buen disipador y un transformador adecuado , te aseguro que este amplificador funciona de maravillas , siempre que cuentes con los perifericos corresopondientes , ahi les paso el disipador que voy a utilizar , ya que mi idea es armar una triamplificacion con un divisor de frecuencia y el correspondiente previo. 
Un saludo para todos.


----------



## Guillermemomemin

una pregunta

segun la  placa del amplificador bridge, cual es la salida positiva y la salida negativa para conectar la bocina?

gracias


----------



## olefeo

muchas gracias, el transformador es el correcto dice 3000 mA ahora les muestro fotos mejores de el trafo. y voy a hacerlo mejor que el que no anduvo ,ya se los voy a mostrar,  este amplificador me tirara un woofer 10' 250w (por canal)???


----------



## KarLos!

Hola, gente 

tengo una duda, ¿el pdf del circuito ya esta listo para la tecnica de planchado o tengo que imprimirlo en modo espejo?
otra duda mas ¿se pueden conectar 2 amplificadores a un solo pre?
Si alguien me puede explicar se lo agredeceria!

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## pabloka

CarLos CL dijo:


> Hola, gente
> 
> tengo una duda, ¿el pdf del circutio ya esta listo para la tecnica de planchado o tengo que imprimirlo en modo espejo?
> otra duda mas ¿se pueden conectar 2 amplificadores a un solo pre?
> Si alguien me puede explicar se lo agredeceria!
> 
> Gracias de antemano!



Carlos CL , como estas ? es pdf esta listo para plancharlo ( no hace falta hacerlo espejo)  en el tamaño justo , con respecto al amplificador , tenè en cuenta que son mono y por ende vas a tener que hacer dos , uno pada cada canal , soy claro ? si tenes alguna duda avisà.

Saludos.


----------



## viciox

alcorte dijo:


> Bueno, termine lo que seria el pcb del amplificar. yo quise hacer un amplificador estereo en puente con 4 Tda2050 todo en un mismo pcb, y le agregue los capacitores en paralelo a las resistencias de 680[Ohm].
> 
> Aca les adjunto el pdf con el pcb, me gustaria que lo vieran y me dijieran que opinan y que cosas piensan que hay que cambiar.
> 
> 
> pd. el pdf no se ve muy bien los detalles, pero se logra apreciar.
> 
> muchas gracias.


buenas noches alcorte el diagrama q muestras del ampli con las tda 2050, es el mismo que el que esta en estas imagenes??? si no alguiqen me ayudaria para armarlo? ayudandome a construir el pdf? espero pronta respuesta


----------



## KarLos!

Gracias por responder pabloka

Solo imprimo los archivos y empezare a armalo, yo pense que se podia poner un preamplificador para 2 amplis
Gracias como quiera!


----------



## julienalexander

buenas de nuevo, esta vez tengo una consulta relacionada con las masas o GND en el PCB, es lo mismo (en este ampli) que las masas de los dos canales esten unidas (como en la imagen) o es conveniente que esten separadas y despues se unan junto a las masas de el pre/trafo/etc?

la imagen esta en baja calidad para poder subirla aca nomas, la original obvio que esta en maxima calidad

saludos, julienalexander


P.S.: que diga "amplificador DF-14  [60W]" a los costados es una modificacion permitida por mnicolau, el diseñador del PCB.


----------



## olefeo

amigos gracias por ayudarme con este circuito, ya me anda re bien, en un par de dias les voy a mostrar todo en su respectiva caja, tenia pensado agregarle un control de volumen. si alguien sabe por favor que me avise gracias ..


----------



## pandacba

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola kusanagy100, el problema está casi seguro en los reguladores q utilizaste. Según leí, nunca usar reguladores de tensión en amplificador. Para regularla podés usar zeners de 20[V] (o el más próximo q haya) con transistores para bancarse la corriente. Te dejo un esquema para q veas, y el archivo livewire por si lo tenés para simularlo.
> En el archivo tiene puesto un zener de 9.1[V] porq es el máximo q tiene el livewire.
> 
> PD: las resistencias de 2.2k son de 1[W]
> 
> Saludos




Una fuente lineal bien echa no mete ruido! quién invento eso?
Veamos un poco, lo más sensible al ruido de fuente son los preamplificadores, por su gran ganancia y gran sensibilidad....  de echo para pre de microfonos he utilizado muchas veces reguladores fjios de 12, 15 y 18 para alimentar operacionales como la serie TL07X que es de bajo ruido, NE5532/4 LM381(Para pre de capsulas mágneticas de bobina móvil y ecualización RIIA donde la pua lo acaricia al vinilo con apenas unos pocos gramos de presión y ojo!!! alli te quiero ver con el ruido de fuente) otros para LM387 o NE532 y jamás tuve problema.
Bien para que una potencia meta ruido el Ripple tiene que superar basicamente la minima sensibilidad del amplificador, de echo un trafo si no esta bien echo no tiene una buena regulación de echo al aumentar la potencia si miden la tensión vera que esta disminuy algo y esto tiene que ver con la regualción del mismo es decir con su resistencia interna.
lo que hace una fuente lineal es precisamente disminuir la resistencia interna del conjunto y bajar el ripple a valores muy bajos, entonces como es que mete ruido? mete más ruido un zener que un 7812 de echo, el error esta en otro lado, por un lado veo que pone reguladores en paralelo del tipo ajustable, eso no tiene sentido, no dice haber puesto una electrólitico en la salida, bien estos reguladores necesitan capacidades del orden de los 100n en la entrada y en la salida lo más cerca posible de las patas del integrado, por otro lado es preferible utilizar un transistor de paso o sino reguladores ajustables de mas corriente como el LM350 que maneja 3A y hay su homónimo negativo.
El problema del ruido se debe por un lado a un transformador mal bobinado, por un lado si ambas ramas son desiguales bueno lo compensan los reguladores je je pero fijate vos que si no estan bobinados en contra fase, agarrate catalina alli te quiero ver.....
En mis comienzos hize una fuentecita para una radio pequeña de 6V fue uan gran desilución el terrible ruido que metia pero segui adelante con los años recorde aquella vieja fuente que quedo en un cajon junto con el trafo, y mirandolo me dije ya se lo que paso esta era de punto medio, la puse al oscilospio y alli estaba habia sido bobinado con un derivación a la mita, lo cual por un lado hara que ambas ramas tenga diferencias pero un diodo no trabajara en uno de los semiciclos de echo trabajaran juntos en un ciclo y en el otro no.... alli el terrible ruido. je tome un trafo bueno y lo puse y si, mi circuito estba bueno, pero un mal producto pudo tal vez aberme echo tirar todo por la borda..... y te diria que este puede ser el problema del amigo
Por otro lado una fuente conmutada bien filtrada no mete ruido otro mito. haber veamos, si asi fuera, el sonido de los TV serian ruiidosos de echo se alimentan de una fuente conmutada, a veces la principal a veces la que esta sobre el flyback y muchas veces llevan reguladores de linea y no meten ruido! de echo los DVD meterian ruido tienen una fuente conmutada! y ahora los componentes tienen una fuente conmutada! y no meten ruido! las PC meterian ruido se alimentan de una fuente conmuta! 
Muchas marcas famosas en sus equipos han utilizado fuentes reguladas de potencia, buscaria las marcas para citarles algunas, ya que tengo una gran colección de circuitos de audio.

Personalmente he echo fuentes estabilizadas para equipos de 100W+100W y jamás tuve problemas con el ruido.... en ninguna de los cientos que arme.
Por favor no caigamos en los mitos.....

Ah se me olvidaba aqui va otro aporte, si no es el trafo es el punto donde se toman las masas nunca hacerlo cerca de los capacitores ya que la  corriente de carga y descarga de estos genera ruidos en sus cercanias de echo hay un flujo continuoa hacia los diodos y esto claro no se ve pero se siente, y esto lo recuerdo por un amigo que tuvo un terrible problema de ruido, con una fuente no metia ruido pero con la que habia echo el ruido era terrible, osciloscpio en mano busco la causa y grande fu su sorpresa al ver que cuando por la linea de masa se alejaba del capacitor el ruido desaparecia, habia tomado la masa muy cerca del capacitor! la tomo un poco mas alejado y oh! misterios de la electrónica no habia más ruido!!! ja el también, años despues comenzo a ponerle fuentes estabilizadas a los amplificadores que armaba y tampoco acuso problemas de ruido.
Espero que esto les sirva, es un pequeño aporte a los amantes del audio


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente, 
*Pandacba,* es un comentario muy viejo ese y no recuerdo cómo venía la mano. El tema del ruido propio que presentan los reguladores se trató en este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reguladores-voltaje-78xx-practica-15214/

Una de las opciones que se comentó fue usar LM317 y LM337, ya que poseen mejores características en cuanto al ruido. Confío más en estos últimos, pero muchas veces sigo utilizando por comodidad los reguladores 78XX y 79XX. Ví varios con pinta de muy truchos, sobre todo en la línea 79XX.

Respecto a fuentes conmutadas, estamos de acuerdo, de hecho abandoné los transformadores el día que las descubrí, alimento todo lo que sea audio con fuentes conmutadas caseras.

Por el tema de las masas, pasá por acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Ahí explica muy bien cómo tomar correctamente las masas y no depende de hacerlo cerca o lejos de los capacitores, sino tomar las masas en "estrella" en un único punto.

*viciox,* así es, es el mismo esquema.


*olefeo,* para el control de volumen un potenciómetro en la entrada de señal.
Pin izquierdo - masa
Pin central - a la entrada del amplificador
Pin derecho - señal de audio
Pines tomados viéndolo de frente al potenciómetro.

Saludos


----------



## olefeo

muchas gracias y anda perfecto el amplificador .


----------



## alcorte

tengo una pregunta que poray es bastante estupida, pero la tengo al fin y quiero sacarmela jaja.
al principio de este post ponen los datos de cada integrdo: tension, potencia, thd %

................... Tensión .... Potencia ....... THD %

TDA2030 ..... +-14V ...... 28W ............. 0.5
TDA2040 ..... +-16V ...... >30W ............ 0.5
TDA2050 ..... +-22V ...... >40W ............ 0.5
LM1875 ..... +-25V ...... >40W ............ 0.5

Mi pregunta es, estos valores son en versiones simples o bridge?

Poray es muy obvio o ya lo preguntaron, pero la verdad es que yo no lo encontre.

desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## cristiantuerca

alcorte dijo:


> Mi pregunta es, estos valores son en versiones simples o bridge?


Esas especificaciones son en modo bridge.. ya que si ves el datasheet de esos integrados, verás que en modo simple entregan menos potencia.


----------



## alcorte

ok muchas gracias, tenia esa duda porque revise el datasheet y no me daban los numeros.


----------



## alcorte

Miren lo que encontre, es un monitor edifier modelo R 2000t, que usa el TDA2050 en modo simple.

http://www.mensageiromusical.com.br/produto/monitor-edifier-r-2000t-22556.html


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola edusubi, todo lo que está en el primer post es mono. Si querés armarlo estéreo, necesitarías 2 circuitos. Te recomiendo armes 2 placas de la versión "modo simple" (no la puente), sirve también para LM1875 aunque no lo diga.
> Ahí en la vista de los componentes tenés especificados las entradas de audio, la alimentación y la salida de parlantes.
> Como preamplificador estéreo te recomiendo busques cualquier otro del foro, hay muchos que podrías usar, ya que el que está en este tema es mono y no tiene sentido armar uno por cada canal.
> 
> Saludos



Hola gente como andan...

Tengo una duda muy pava:
Acabo de quemar el TDA2050 que tenía en este mismo ampli en modo simple. Que enojado que estoy, todavía no se las causas; ningún cortocircuito aparente, solo que la conexión del bafle/cable había empezado a fallar... pero nada del otro mundo, la movía un poco y arrancaba de una! La cosa creo que puede haber pasado porque por unos segundos quedó mal enchufada la ficha y se cortocircuitó la salida del ampli, pero lo dudo mucho, mucho. Fueron unos segundos, enchufé el ampli con el bafle y no explotó el chip, solo empezó a hacer humo, pero fueron dos segundos, y ya era tarde. QUEMADO.

El tema es que no tengo otro TDA2050 para reemplazar, tengo LM1875. Creo que no habrá muchos problemas... Estuve revisando un poco los datasheets y en teoría sólo tendría que cambiar la resistencia que va desde el pin 2 hasta masa, pasando por 22uF...
Esa resistencia en el TDA2050 es de 680ohms, en el LM1875 es 1K. Después, la resistencia que va desde el pin 4 (2,2R en TDA2050 y 1R en LM1875) y seguido el capacitor que termina en masa (en TDA2050 es 0,47uF y en LM1875 es 0,22uF)

Bueno, era solo eso. Espero que se pueda, así por lo menos vuelvo a revivir el ampli, con un corazón distinto, pero al menos andando. Jeje...

Saludos a todos!!
Tavo.


----------



## Guillermemomemin

hola a todos

alguien tiene los esquemas de los dos amplificadores pero esquemáticos?

gracias


----------



## mnicolau

El reemplazo va directo tavo, lo que podés modificar son los componentes de la red RC como comentás (1[Ohm], 220[nF]), el resto tal cual.

Guillermemomemin, los esquemas están todos en los respectivos datasheets.

Saludos


----------



## electroconico

alcorte dijo:


> Miren lo que encontre, es un monitor edifier modelo R 2000t, que usa el TDA2050 en modo simple.
> 
> http://www.mensageiromusical.com.br/produto/monitor-edifier-r-2000t-22556.html



*¿Que es un monitor??*

Saludos


----------



## pabloka

mnicolau dijo:


> *EDIT 22/05/2010:* Versiones 2.0 de ambos circuitos. Agregados los agujeros para montar las placas, pistas más anchas y re-acomodados algunos componentes.
> 
> Características:
> 
> ................... Tensión .... Potencia ....... THD %
> 
> TDA2030 ..... +-14V ......  28W ............. 0.5
> TDA2040 ..... +-16V ...... >30W ............ 0.5
> TDA2050 ..... +-22V ...... >40W ............ 0.5
> LM1875   ..... +-25V ...... >40W ............ 0.5



Mariano , como estas ? te hago una consulta , estoy por armar uno con el 2050 en puente , y mi duda es la siguiente , se que va una resistencia de 680 ohms entre la pata 2 y 4 del tda , pero no esta en pdf , es correcto lo que digo ? vi en un plano que subio uno de los chicos.
Desde ya muchas Gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Pablo, entre pines 2 y 4 se coloca una R de 22k.
La de 680[Ohm] va en otro lado, pero se cambió por 1K en este circuito. El cambio se hizo debido a que con 680[Ohm] la ganancia es bastante alta, con 1K se bajó un poco.

Saludos


----------



## pabloka

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Pablo, entre pines 2 y 4 se coloca una R de 22k.
> La de 680[Ohm] va en otro lado, pero se cambió por 1K en este circuito. El cambio se hizo debido a que con 680[Ohm] la ganancia es bastante alta, con 1K se bajó un poco.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias Mariano , ahora me queda mas claro , le doy pa' delante nomas.....

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> El reemplazo va directo tavo, lo que podés modificar son los componentes de la red RC como comentás (1[Ohm], 220[nF]), el resto tal cual.
> 
> Guillermemomemin, los esquemas están todos en los respectivos datasheets.
> 
> Saludos



Hola! Gracias por responder Mariano.
Ya está arreglado. Reemplacé los componentes como dije en el anterior post y ni un problema. Lo que si que extraño mucho a mi TDA2050! jej Creo que no es lo mismo, noto una baja de potencia, no se; ¿Son pavadas mías o estoy en lo cierto?
En el datasheet dice que entrega 20W. No se hasta donde es cierto, nunca trabajé con integrados de la serie "LM".
Prefiero el 2050.

Saludos a todos!
Tavo


----------



## mnicolau

La potencia que indica el datasheet es para un THD bajísima, pero si te fijás las curvas de potencia, puede superar los 30[W] sacrificando algo de THD. En tu caso se queda algo limitado debido a que utilizás la tensión de alimentación del 2050 y el 1875 se puede alimentar con varios Volt más.

Igualmente, supongamos y redondeemos una diferencia de 10[W] entre ambos ICs, 20[W] para el 1875 y 30[W] para el 2050. La potencia es apenas 50% mayor, esto traducido a "volumen" no significa 50% más, sino que es prácticamente insignificante el aumento. Incluso el doble de potencia entregada por el amplificador apenas se nota audíblemente hablando (si es que existe esa definición ). Recién para notar el volumen x2, necesitamos escalar 10 veces en potencia.

http://www.lenardaudio.com/education/03_db.html

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Ajá, que buen dato ese!


> Recién para notar el volumen x2, necesitamos escalar 10 veces en potencia.



No lo sabía.
Bueno, cuando pueda volveré a armar el TDA2050 pero esta vez en modo puente, espero alcanzar 40W mas o menos...

También, de momento tengo que dedicarle importancia y lectura a tu otro amplificador, el Rotel RA-02.
Ese hace rato que lo quiero armar para un sistema Hi-Fi, incluyendo todo el combo, Preamplificador + Amplificador + Bafles (cajas acústicas + parlantes).

Bueno, muchas gracias por la ayuda brindada.
Saludos, que andes bien!

Tavo.


----------



## Guillermemomemin

hola

pienso hacer el amplificador simple en estereo, pero tengo una duda, el transformador debe tener el mismo amperaje para que abastesca a los dos, o el amperaje lo debo aumentar al doble para que abastesca a los dos.

gracias


----------



## Tavo

No.
Lo que se mantiene constante (en tu caso) es la tensión (volts). La corriente (amperes) es lo que se duplica. Bueno, digamos que no se duplica, se incrementa un tanto más; ya que nunca los dos amplificadores van a consumir toda la corriente entregada por el transformador...

Para dos de estos necesitarías 4 amperes aproximadamente. Y una tensión de +-22VCC, se logra con un transformador de ~+-17VCA. Los capacitores de filtro podrían ser de 4700uF por rama aproximadamente, pero no menos.

Saludos.
Tavo


----------



## AlEJO7534

Buenas noches, Nico, buenas noticias tengo esta mi ampli andando a full en puente ya con el TDA2050, te cuento encontre una fuente, creo que le puede ayudar a mis compañeros tambien la info si lo desean hacer, la fuente es un adaptador de 20 voltios adivinen de que, de un portatil antiguo marca dell latitude a 4.5 AMP utilice su negativo y positivo de 20V y la masa o GND la que llega a el directamente del suminstro electrico con un aislador de ruido que ler puse, aun tiene un poquito de ruido pero al subir el vol ni se oye vere como lo mejoro, pero suena cañon, mañana termino unos detallitos y sobo unas foticos.
gracias nico, por la ayuda y los diseños.


----------



## AlEJO7534

Hola muchachos buenos dias, se me a presentado el siguiente problema con el amplificador en puente a ver si me dan una manita, resulta que yo hice el diseño de mariano TDA2050, me suena perfecto pero veo que despues de 20 o 25 minutos se empieza a distorsionar lo apago y nuevamente lo enciendo y arranca bien  hasta mas o menos 20 0 25 minutos y asi, lo raro es que no se recalienta ni nada el disipador ni los tda tampoco el cual es adecuado, yo por necesidad y recursos de lo que tenia, le puse todas las resistencias de 1 watt y los condensadores de 2.2 uf en vez de 25 V los puse a 50V, sera por eso?? y la fuente es de 20 V a 4.5 AMP, lo demas lo e verificado y esta correcto me ayudan a resolver este enigma por favor. saludos desde colombia.


----------



## Tavo

Alejo:

Desconfío MUCHO de la fuente de alimentación que estás usando, creo que de ahí viene el problema.


			
				Alejo dijo:
			
		

> la fuente es un adaptador de 20 voltios adivinen de que, de un portatil antiguo marca dell latitude a 4.5 AMP utilice su negativo y positivo de 20V y la masa o GND la que llega a el directamente del suminstro electrico con un aislador de ruido que ler puse...



Primero que nada. Te recomendaría que te gastes unos pesos más y hagas la fuente tradicional como debe ser, transformador simétrico con punto medio, puente rectificador, capacitores de filtrado.
Por que?
Desconfío de que esa fuente tenga tensión negativa, GND, y tensión positiva DE IGUAL CORRIENTE EN AMBAS RAMAS. Te digo esto porque generalmente las fuentes relacionadas a las computadoras en general, suelen tener la tensión negativa con muy bajos valores de corriente. Esto es, con menos de 1A en negativo y si, 4.5A en positivo.

Subí unas fotos de la fuente que estás usando, por favor, y todo el cableado.

Saludos..
Tavo.


----------



## AlEJO7534

Gracias por responder tavo dejame tomo unas fotos, y un video si es posible y lo subo de todos modos tomare tu recomendacion del trafo y la rectificacion, lo que pasa es que aqui en el mercado de elctronica de Bogota lo estuve buscando y solo encontre de 12Vx12V con tap central y 5 amp, por eso no lo compre y solo  me cuesta 15 dolares, pero no me atrevi por la capacidad, si no estoy mal creo que no me sirve por lo que he leido en el tema, si no es asi te agradezco me corrijas, hare lo que me sugieres, gracias y un abrazo.


----------



## Tavo

Aseguro que con ese 12+12VCA @ 5A va a funcionar mejor. Además, fijate que las especificaciones de tensiones de transformadores casi nunca son a "raja tabla" (estrictas). Fijate que hace poco compré un transformador para un amplificador (el transformador es lineal, para dicroicas, compacto) y resulta que dice tener 12VCA en secundario. Agarro el téster, lo mido, y oh sorpresa 13,7VCA. Me quedé mas que contento!

Fijate que rectificando esos 12VCA en cada rama tendrías ~17VCC. Cosa que no es poco. Y en tu caso te viene justo, ya que como dijiste estás usando el TDA2050 en modo puente, mejor todavía. Vas a obtener muy buena potencia con eso.
Si no llegás a conseguir otro, te animo a que lo compres. Asegurate que sea de 5A eh...

Fotos! (video no hace falta).
Saludos.
Tavo.

PD: El precio es bastante razonable, 15 dólares, serían mas o menos 60 Pesos Argentinos. Está en buen precio.


----------



## Guillermemomemin

hola a todos

voy a hacer el amplificador en puente,  con dos TDA2040, pero no tengo el transformador indicado, tengo un fransformador de 15V a 2Amp.
Según una vez leí, que para encontrar un transformador para un amplificador, debes de dividir la potencia del amplificador entre el voltaje que utilizarás y así se encuentras el amperaje que debes de utilizar. yo lo hice:

30/15=2

y quiero saber si es que va a funcionar o necesito el transformador indicado.




GRACIAS


----------



## AlEJO7534

Hola Guillermemomemin, buenas noches te comento que para armar en puente el TDA2040 segun fabricante ST el voltaje maximo es de 20V+ cada uno  o sea que minimo necesitas un trafo con tap central que por rama tenga 12X12V que al rectificarlos y haciendo el rectificador que aqui en foro y el tema lo encuentras(Corriente Continua)te de unos 17V o 18 Maximo por rama, te lo digo por experiencia propia con el TDA2050 el cual aguanta hasta 25V, en cuanto al amperaje necesitas minimo 4 y mejor 5 amperios, es mas mira la respuesta que me da tavo10 aqui arriba y saca tus conclusiones, RECUERDA NUNCA SOBREPASAR O AJUSTAR EL LIMITE DEL VOLTAJE PERMITIDO POR LOS TDAS !! suerte y animo con el proyecto, te recomiendo mejor TDA2050 en modo puente que da mucho mas Watts, saludos y un abrazo desde colombia.(tambien busca los datasheets del TDA2040 Y TDA2050 te servira mucho.


----------



## Guillermemomemin

gracias alejo7534, muy buena información. me servirá de mucho


----------



## deniel144

hola bueno quiero armar el tda2050 en modo puente y el único trafo que me conseguí uno de 18-0-18 5A y para ese tda lo que recomiendan es 22V, así qué mi pregunta es si sirve el esquema propuesto   aquí , si alguien lo armo tendrá el pcb.

eso gracias


----------



## cristiantuerca

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> hola a todos
> 
> voy a hacer el amplificador en puente,  con dos TDA2040, pero no tengo el transformador indicado, tengo un fransformador de 15V a 2Amp.
> Según una vez leí, que para encontrar un transformador para un amplificador, debes de dividir la potencia del amplificador entre el voltaje que utilizarás y así se encuentras el amperaje que debes de utilizar. yo lo hice:
> 
> 30/15=2
> 
> y quiero saber si es que va a funcionar o necesito el transformador indicado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRACIAS






A mi humilde entender, la fórmula sería: la potencia dividido el factor de rendimiento del amplificador, y a ese resultado lo divides por el voltaje que vas a utilizar, asi consigues el amperaje necesario..

Por ejemplo: debes fijarte en el Datasheet el rendimiento del integrado, o suponerlo.. Si suponemos un rendimiento del 60%, (es decir que el factor de rendimiento es 0,6) tendremos:

"Potencia del amplificador" dividido "factor de rendimiento" = 30 W / 0,6 = *50W*

Entonces I = 50 W / 15 V = 3,33 Amp. ----> Este sería el amperaje necesario si tenemos en cuenta el rendimiento..
Espero haber ayudado. Saludos!


----------



## Guillermemomemin

gracias cristiantuerca por corregir la fórmula, me ha dado una gran idea.


----------



## deniel144

Alguien que me diga que tal es el circuito que publique arriba 

edit: bueno simule el circuito y si me resulta sin interferencias así que gracias de todas maneras 

edit2: hice el circuito y se los adjunto para que me den su opinión ahora tengo unas preguntas:

¿el circuito como esta meterá alguna clase de ruido?
¿donde debe ir el circuito osea trafo puente rectificador circuito y capacitores o trafo puente rectificador capacitores y circuito?

eso gracias


----------



## cristiantuerca

Muchas Gracias por las PCBs mariano! La verdad es que queda super compacto y muy prolijo.. Utilicé la PCB en modo simple para un tda2040 con los componentes que vienen en el datasheet, y anda espectacular.. Lo único que hice fue ensanchar un poco más las pistas para no usar tanto cloruro férrico jajaja.. Muchísimas gracias por tus aportes! Saludos


----------



## juan_inf

hola mariano, espero que andes bien, una consulta, se me ah ocurrido realizar el LM1875 por las buenas caracteristicas que tiene el integrado para armarme un home theater en el cuato, mi pregunta es respecto ah la calidad auditiva ¿ tiene sonido mas limpio y real el LM1875 que los famosos integrados 20XX ? 

P.D: Sé que es una pregunta personal del oyente solamente pero esta buena saberla. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Tavo

Yo probé el LM1875 y todos los TDA20XX.
Prefiero mil veces a el TDA2050, confío más en este. No se si se consiguen originales los LM1875. En cambio tengo toda la seguridad de que los TDA2050 se consiguen originales, baratos, y son muy buenos amplificadores. La relación precio/calidad/rendimiento es EXCELENTE.

Ahora se me está dando por curiosear el TDA2052. Tengo que verlo, parece que pinta bien.
Esa es mi opinión.

Saludos.
Tavo.

PD: El mejor Pentawatt que conocí, TDA2050.


----------



## juan_inf

gracias tavo por tu experiencia, al haber hecho el lm1875, me has ahorrando plata jeje , ¿ la implementacion del lm1875 la realizastes con la alimentacion especificada para tener el rendimiento apropiado del circuito ? si buscas el tda2052 hacete este http://320volt.com/tda2052-ile-4x60w-anfi-projesi/ que al ser hifi tiene bastante pinta, un 1% de distorsion a maxima potencia.


----------



## mnicolau

Cristian, gracias por comentar, me alegro te sirva...

Juan_inf, los ICs de National son famosos por su calidad y el 1875 es uno de ellos, es excelente de la misma forma que lo es el TDA2050. Yo me inclino por el TDA2050 debido a la relación costo/calidad como comenta tavo (el LM1875 cuesta más o menos el doble) y en aquellos casos en que la fuente de alimentación supere por poco la tensión de alimentación recomendada del 2050, el 1875 es una gran opción ya que soporta algunos Volt más.

Saludos


----------



## juan_inf

Gracias Cristian y Mariano por su colaboracion y "cuidarme el bolsillo"  . Voy a utilizar el tda2050, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Tavo

Si, está bueno compartir opiniones sobre amplificadores, así todos tenemos una mínima idea que lo que queremos.
Con respecto de la alimentación que le puse al LM1875, era la anterior que utilizaba para el TDA2050. O sea, +-22V. Ya se que no es la indicada, pero es que no conseguía otro TDA2050 en mi ciudad, entonces solo tenía un LM1875...

Bueno, saludos!
Tavo!

EDIT1:
Aparte, creo que no tiene sentido subir la tensión de alimentación para obtener la misma potencia! (en el caso del LM1875).
Que pena que no viene el TDA2050 pero en modo doble... Para hacerlo estéreo más rápido...
Así como el LM1875 viene simple, también está el LM1876, que es el mismo, pero dos amplificadores en una misma cápsula.
Conclusión: No cambio por nada al querido TDA2050. Jeje..


----------



## Guillermemomemin

orale, seve que el tda2050 es muy bueno por lo que dicen todos, yo lo quisiera armar, pero en el lugar que vivo no los puedo conseguir, q*UE* lástima , solo tienen tda2040 y p*UES* no me queda de otra mas que armar ese

bueno


gracias a todos.

una pregunta rapida

con el tda2040 en puente, ¿de cuanto va ser la carga de salida(ohms)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> orale, seve que el tda2050 es muy bueno por lo que dicen todos, yo lo quisiera armar, pero en el lugar que vivo no los puedo conseguir, q lástima , solo tienen tda2040 y pzz no me queda de otra mas que armar ese



Y que tiene de malo armar el TDA2040? Es LO MISMO que el TDA2050 pero con menos tensión de alimentación...y por ende un poco menos de potencia, pero es el chip que mejor se ajusta a los transformadores de 12+12V y es menos costoso que el 2050...



Guillermemomemin dijo:


> con el tda2040 en puente, ¿de cuanto va ser la carga de salida(ohms)



La misma que el TDA2050: 8 ohms.


----------



## Guillermemomemin

gracias ezavalla.


otra pregunta: si fuera un ftransformador a 12V, de cunatos amperes tendrían que ser para que alcance la maxima potencia?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> gracias ezavalla.
> otra pregunta: si fuera un ftransformador a 12V, de cunatos amperes tendrían que ser para que alcance la maxima potencia?



De nada.
Y leé acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## Guillermemomemin

o gracias, me has salvado


----------



## olefeo

olefeo, para el control de volumen un potenciómetro en la entrada de señal.
Pin izquierdo - masa
Pin central - a la entrada del amplificador
Pin derecho - señal de audio
Pines tomados viéndolo de frente al potenciómetro.

Gracias por tu respuesta pero de que medida pongo el  potenciometro???


----------



## AlEJO7534

hola olefeo buenas noches si no estoy mal lo puedes poner de 10k a 50 0 100k el cual puede ser Lineal o Logaritmico.

Saludos.

muchachos tengo una duda con la fuente del tda2050 en modo puente, segui la sugerencia de tavo10 y ya voy a montar mi trafo pero veo que en el primario lo tengo claro es de 115 voltios y es asi Negro: 0 V Rojo: 115V Frecuencia 60 Hz, alli todo bien pero salen dos amarillos en secundario que se que cada uno es de 12V+ hay un gris que dice 0V y otro gris que dice a pantalla, la duda es la pantalla en este caso es tierra?? no habia manejado ese termino(escuchado) y si es asi al tener 2 cables grises como lo aplico a la fuente rectificadora?? anexo fotos de el trafo con las especificaciones para que si pueden me colaboren en como aplicarlo.

muchas gracias a todos desde colombia.


----------



## olefeo

yo tengo 2 amplificadores con tda2050 , tengo que comprar el pote doble para  que suba o baje a los 2 juntos estereo, , compro de 100k, alosumo que puede llegar a pasar ?????


----------



## AlEJO7534

lo tienes en modo puente (2 en la mismo placa)monofonico?? si es asi debes usar uno solo yo lo tengo en modo mono (Puente) con uno solo lineal de 10k no doble pienso que en stereo deberia ser doble, pero no lo he hecho en stereo por lo que no estoy muy seguro.


----------



## olefeo

tengo 2 placas monos  juntas hacen estereo y yo pensaba poner pote doble porque sino una via queda al aire

con respecto de tu trafo , nunca vi uno asi con pantalla. En argentina vienen , primario 220v
 secundario con punto medio y tres cables  negro 0v y los otros dos la tension especificada en la etiqueta.


----------



## AlEJO7534

sabes que viendolo asi parece que si puede servirte el doble, respetando las conexiones de cada uno no hay problem, en cuanto a la capacidad de 100k no pasa nada pues yo he hecho pruebas hasta 100k sin embargo si no tienes a la mano el de 10k prueba con eso que no estalla.


----------



## olefeo

ok muchas gracias , si averiguo algo de tu transformador te aviso suerte  y cuidate, mañana lo voy a probar y te aviso cualquiercosa gracias


----------



## Tavo

Hola Alejo:

Bueno, veo que tenés el transformador indicado para el ampli, esto es, simétrico.
El tema es así: Los dos cables ok, son de entrada 115VCA. Los otros tres: Los amarillos son los polos digamos +VCA y -VCA, y el marrón es tierra, GND o masa. Como lo quieras llamar.

Fijate algún diagrama de un rectificador, no es complicado armar una fuente partida. Los diodos (mejor usá rectificador ya armado) deben ser de 6A al menos. Son 4. Los capacitores de compensación pueden ser dos, aunque yo aconsejaría usar 4, dos por rama (positiva) y otros dos por rama (negativa). Podrías usar 4 capacitores de 3300uF x 35V. O si pensás gastar menos, dos de 4700uF x 35V, uno por rama.

Fijate de leer un poquito más este post de Fogonazo, que explica todo con lujo de detalles.

Saludos, esperamos que lo armes y disfrutes.
Tavo.

EDIT1:
Si te quedaste con dudas sobre el transformador (no quiero meter la pata), medilo. Agarrá el téster en la posición de Tensión Alterna VCA en un rango de 200V aprox y medí: Desde el marrón hacia un amarillo (cualquiera de los dos) y desde el mismo marrón hasta el otro amarillo: Deben darte tensiones iguales, o muy aproximadas. Ahí tenés asegurada la conexión correcta.

EDIT2:
No te aconsejo que armes el TDA2050 en modo puente con ese transformador: Es chico. Como bien decía Ezavalla unos posts más atrás, con un transformador 12+12 lo recomendable es el TDA2040 simple o en puente. Para aprovechar la potencia del TDA2050 (simple o en puente) se recomiendan +-22VCC constantes. Esto se logra con un transformador de 17+17VCA.
Te aconsejo el TDA2040 en puente, con ese transformador es esperable unos ~30WRMS aprox. Quizá un poco menos, pero por ahí andamos...

EDIT3:
La etiqueta del transformador indica bien a que cosa corresponde cada cable.
- AMARILLO: 12V
- GRIS: 12V
- AMARILLO: 12V
- GRIS: pantalla.

Ya te explicaron que es la "pantalla"... La masa del transformador, yo la pondría a masa general, para evitar ruidos o cosas extrañas. Fijate que es mejor, sin conexión o con conexión.

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## AlEJO7534

vale aqui andamos cuando yo salga de mi duda, suerte con eso y sin temores.


----------



## alcorte

AlEJO7534 dijo:


> hola olefeo buenas noches si no estoy mal lo puedes poner de 10k a 50 0 100k el cual puede ser Lineal o Logaritmico.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> muchachos tengo una duda con la fuente del tda2050 en modo puente, segui la sugerencia de tavo10 y ya voy a montar mi trafo pero veo que en el primario lo tengo claro es de 115 voltios y es asi Negro: 0 V Rojo: 115V Frecuencia 60 Hz, alli todo bien pero salen dos amarillos en secundario que se que cada uno es de 12V+ hay un gris que dice 0V y otro gris que dice a pantalla, la duda es la pantalla en este caso es tierra?? no habia manejado ese termino(escuchado) y si es asi al tener 2 cables grises como lo aplico a la fuente rectificadora?? anexo fotos de el trafo con las especificaciones para que si pueden me colaboren en como aplicarlo.
> 
> muchas gracias a todos desde colombia.


 

mira en alta tension los transformadores tienen un fleje de cobre entre el primario y el secundario, este va conectado al nucleo del mismo y de ahi a la tierra junto con el principio del secundario... en baja tension no es muy comun ver que traigan una pantalla, yo la conectaria directamente a la tierra de la alimentacion (obvio poniendo un toma de 3 patas), y el otro gris que dice 0v a la tierra de tu fuente.

espero haberte ayudado.

pd: igual espera a que los mas sabios digan si estoy en lo correcto o no.


----------



## AlEJO7534

tavito vos si viste que salen son 2 grises en secundario y que uno dice (pantalla) y ese termino ni lo manejo y el otro gris dice 0v ,creo que el marron que ves es una sombra de el cable superior causada por la luz, jeje o la foto que me salio chichi con mi cam, mira a ver si puedes nuevamente y me ayudas con el dilema por que no habia visto un trafo asi, en cuanto a lo demas si tengo unos diseños que dejo mariano por alli y sabes si tenias razon con la fuente era eso lo que molestaba por que le puse despues una de pc 12+ y 12- y alli me convenci por que con esa no paso lo que te habia, comentado y nuevamente gracias por ayudarme en estas lides. hecha el ojito a ver si entiendes ese trafo tu.


----------



## Tavo

Ver el archivo adjunto 36223

Ahí se ven perfectamente los cuatro cables de salida (La sombra no confunde para nada, está más a la izquierda que los cables reales y se los distingue bien). Los que puse en el "EDIT3" de mi post, más arriba.
Pero ya no puedo hacer más nada, a no ser que me mandes el transformador por mail y te lo mido yo con el téster... 
Vamos, medilo, es muy fácil, como ya te expliqué. Ahí te sacas las dudas de todo...


----------



## AlEJO7534

alcorte, gracias por tu manito pues yo pienso igual que tu en cuanto a conectarlo a masa (tercera pata de toma) pero no estoy muy seguro al no manejar el termino(Pantalla) como no estoy muy seguro estoy googleando a ver que sale y si la encuentro o coincidimos publico mi solucion de una, gracias amigo.

vale tavo voy para esa, jeje y si no salgo mas posteando fue por que me chamusque, hare la prueba con este trafo loco y te aviso, mañana.


----------



## Tavo

Y dale con vueltas y teoría... Ya tenes todo, agarrá el téster (medí como te indique) y perdé el miedo, son 12V!!

...


----------



## AlEJO7534

listo voy de una gracias hermano te cuento como me fue.


----------



## alcorte

yo conosco el termino porque trabajo en lo que es alta tension, poray vos al ser de colombia lo conoscas como chaqueta o malla. Si alguna vez viste un cable de alta tension seguro lo viste el fleje de cobre.


----------



## AlEJO7534

bueno tavo ya medi  el trafo y me da asi un gris con un amarillo 12.5V y ese mismo gris con el otro 12.5V y cuando mido cada uno de los amarillos con el otro gris que queda me da 0V lo que ma entender como ustedes me dicen que ese gris va a tierra o masa general o de la 3 pata de toma (pantalla en terminos electricos de alta tension) alli resuelto gracias!!!!!!, pero me queda una interrogante con un pcb de rectificador que me parece publico mariano de fuente simetrica que creo que es asi: a la entrada entran 12V+ 0V(neutro) y 12+V (alli agrege en la entrada como creo van los voltajes) pero veo que a la salida salen 2 tierras en la bornera o se convierten en una sola ???, anexo imagen del pcb que creo publico mariano. gracias eternamente y si tambien algun dia los puedo ayudar con gusto.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Alejo, en ese PCB tenés dobles salidas para hacer más cómodo el cableado, nada más que por eso... pero ambas GND son iguales (de la misma manera ambos +V y -V).
La entrada está correcta, en el centro va el punto medio del secundario del transformador y en los otros, los extremos de dicho devanado.

Saludos


----------



## AlEJO7534

listo mariano ya entendi y pues asi habia pensado luego ,o sea que si me lo permites puedo adecuar las ultimas pistas aca en mi imagen para poner una sola bornera o conector, respetando las conexiones ?? gracias. quedo muy buena.

Saludos.


----------



## Guillermemomemin

hola

todavía no me decido. para el tda2040 en puente que transformador me conviene mas,

12V - 5A
16V - 3A

gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Claro Alejo, colocás las borneras que tengas disponibles. Yo suelo utilizar las borneras con tornillos, por eso usé esa plantilla.

Guillermo, necesitás un transformador con punto medio para estos amplificadores y con un 16+16 lo quemás... Si vas a usar TDA2040, usás un transformador 12+12 [VAC]. Al 16+16 [VAC] lo dejás para el TDA2050.
A la corriente del trafo la obtenés leyendo el link que te pasó ezavalla.

Saludos


----------



## Guillermemomemin

gracias mnicolau, me evitaste un gran dolor de cabeza y un gasto innecesario


----------



## AlEJO7534

vale mariano gracias, resuelto entonces y Guille si es como tambien me aconsejo tavo y lo ratifica mariano 12Vx12V 5A para 2040 , yo mirare si me toca con ese que no es muy adecuado por potencia para TDA2050 por que ya los tenia montados y no encontre trafo de 16Vx16V, pues si me da tiempo los bajo y pongo lo 2040. saludos y abrazos que descansen.


----------



## ZLoko

Hola a todos!
Soy nuevo en este foro solo una pregunta si no es mucha molestia

¿Me sirve un trafo de +12 0 -12 3[A] para 2 placas de TDA2040 en modo puente?

Se que me van a responder que lea el post de fogonazo el de pautas para el diseño de fuentes pero la verdad soy nuevo en este lo he leído y ya mas o menos le estoy entiendo, nadie nace sabiendo por eso me registre en el foro para aprender

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## AlEJO7534

hola Zloko bienvenido al foro, pues pienso segun consejos nuestros compañeros  y experiencias vividas que de servirte te sirve pero no le vas a sacar la potencia en su totalidad por el amperaje el cual al menos deberia ser de 4A para modo puente ya que el dividiria 2A por rama sin embargo, podrias probar para ver como te trabaja en modo puente asi, en cuanto a trabajarlo en modo simple pues alli si pienso que trabajaria mucho mejor con los 3A, pero igual creo que tambien bajaria el vateaje un poco del ampli, sin embargo busca el datasheets del TDA2040 escribelo en google y alli te sale el pdf del fabricante y lo consultas ya que debes conocer los componentes con los que trabajaras, saludos y un abrazo desde colombia.


----------



## Guillermemomemin

ya lo pensé bien y lo voy a hacer el tda2040 puente en estereo para que sea mas potenete, y mi pregunta es, que si para sacarle toda la potencia lo podría hacer con un transformador con tap central de 12V 10A?

gracias


----------



## juan_inf

Zloko corres el risgo de quemar el tranformador si lo pones a mayor corriente que la que puede brindar ( el suministro de corriente lo podes ir manejando vos con el potenciometro a medida que vas subiendo el volumen del amplificador siempre y cuando no te pases del volumen que puede dar el tranformador ) , y si lo manejas ah un volumen razonable para no exigir mucho el tranformador, los graves que va a reproducir se dismuniyen notablemente. Saludos



Guillermemomemin dijo:


> ya lo pensé bien y lo voy a hacer el tda2040 puente en estereo para que sea mas potenete, y mi pregunta es, que si para sacarle toda la potencia lo podría hacer con un transformador con tap central de 12V 10A?
> 
> gracias



si tu tranformador es 12 + 12v de 10Amperios le sacas "todo el jugo" al amplificador y te sobrá para mas de 1 placa. Si tenes un tranformador de 12V de 10A tenes que usar un doblador de tension y se te divide la corriente si mal no recuerdo por rama. Pero Tal vez vas a tener problema de ruido si usas un doblador de tension.Saludos


----------



## AlEJO7534

mariano que pena tengo una duda tonta, disculpame en vez de esos capacitores de 4700uf a 35 voltios del rectificador por motivos de que tengo cantidades de 1000 uf a 50 V le puedo poner de estos sin variar mucho tecnicamente el diseño?? o no me lo recomiendas.

abrazos.


----------



## juanchilp

si pones 4 capacitores de 1000uf por rama en paralelo tranquilamente podes, pero te estan faltando 700uf le podes agregar 3 capacitores mas de 220uf. si te estas refieriendo a la fuente al tener 4000uf tranquilamente te va andar , pero te dismunuye los graves, compra 2 capacitores de 4700uf de 35V que son baratos. Cuanto mas voltaje tenga mas voltaje va a soportar por logica. besitiñosss


----------



## ZLoko

Gracias por responder

Lo armare y les cuento como me fue

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

Vamos gente anímense a armar estos amplificadores que son super sencillos y tienen siempre un resultado excelente!! Y vale más todavía porque lo hicieron en casa! Eso no tiene precio...

Veo que se hacen muchos problemas... Jeje Es de lo más simple que hay esto... 


juanchilp dijo:


> si pones 4 capacitores de 1000uf por rama en paralelo tranquilamente podes, pero te estan faltando 700uf le podes agregar 3 capacitores mas de 220uf. si te estas refieriendo a la fuente al tener 4000uf tranquilamente te va andar , pero te dismunuye los graves, compra 2 capacitores de 4700uf de 35V que son baratos. Cuanto mas voltaje tenga mas voltaje va a soportar por logica. besitiñosss


No seas tan exagerado con las capacidades... Por 700uF menos ni un audiófilo se da cuenta... No es necesario que sea un valor a "rajatabla" porque consideremos que es para un banco de rectificado, no es para una tarea específica dentro del amplificador. Distinto sería si usas capacitores para bloquear DC a la salida, si mezquinas capacidad, ahí si que se nota la diferencia. Pero en este caso no.

Para estos amplificadores, con 4700uF por rama andaríamos de 10. Tal vez un poco menos también, 3300uF, pero no es tan dispar la diferencia de precios entre uno y otro. Conviene más 4700uF.

Vamos sigan armando y comenten resultados.
Saludos!

Tavo.


----------



## juanchilp

tavo10 dijo:


> Vamos gente anímense a armar estos amplificadores que son super sencillos y tienen siempre un resultado excelente!! Y vale más todavía porque lo hicieron en casa! Eso no tiene precio...
> 
> Veo que se hacen muchos problemas... Jeje Es de lo más simple que hay esto...
> 
> No seas tan exagerado con las capacidades... Por 700uF menos ni un audiófilo se da cuenta... No es necesario que sea un valor a "rajatabla" porque consideremos que es para un banco de rectificado, no es para una tarea específica dentro del amplificador. Distinto sería si usas capacitores para bloquear DC a la salida, si mezquinas capacidad, ahí si que se nota la diferencia. Pero en este caso no.
> 
> Para estos amplificadores, con 4700uF por rama andaríamos de 10. Tal vez un poco menos también, 3300uF, pero no es tan dispar la diferencia de precios entre uno y otro. Conviene más 4700uF.
> 
> Vamos sigan armando y comenten resultados.
> Saludos!
> 
> Tavo.



no quise ser exagerado sino que llegar al extremo mas preciso, pero comente que con los 4 capacitores con 4000 uf andaba tranquilamente  .  Lo que nose que pasaria en estos integrados si se le pone 6800uf , ¿ aguantará ? seguramente hay que realizar procedimientos muy tediosos para saberlo, pero en la practica luego voy a probar con una fuente que 10000uf en estos integrados a ver si se la aguante jeje


----------



## Tavo

Que es eso de "¿aguantará?" ???

Ponele si queres 280 mil FARADIOS a un ampli de estos que no va a pasar nada... Ese es un concepto errado. No modificás nada si pones más microfaradios, solo que si ponés 100 mil microfaradios por rama en un ampli de estos, lo enchufás, lo desenchufás y escuchas música a todo volumen por una semana seguida sin volverlo a enchufar... Jajaja...

No pasa nada si te pasás. Lo que pasa es en tu bolsillo...

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## cristiantuerca

Te recomiendo que leas este post de fogonazo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/ La capacidad que le pongas a la fuente es la que regula el voltaje de rizado de la misma... Si no pusieras capacitores entre el puente rectificador de tu fuente y el amplificador, el voltaje que le estarías entregando al ampli variaría mucho entre pico y pico (100 veces por segundo).. Lo único que hacen estos capacitores es "aplanar" el voltaje que se entrega al amplificador, reduciendo el rizado.
En el post de fogonazo hay una fórmula para calcular la capacidad necesaria.. a la fuente de mi tda2040 le puse *30400uF* por rama y anda muy bien.. Eso si, tuve que poner 40 pesos argentinos solamente en capacitores.
Saludos



tavo10 dijo:


> solo que si ponés 100 mil microfaradios por rama en un ampli de estos, lo enchufás, lo desenchufás y escuchas música a todo volumen por una semana seguida sin volverlo a enchufar... Jajaja...



Muy cierto jajaja


----------



## juanchilp

ah esta bien , yo pensaba que ah estos amplificadores si te pasabas del valor de los capacitores podia llegar a averiarse. Siempre se aprende algo nuevo  , por mi pequeña experiencia en audio , cuanto mas grande es el valor de los capacitores se escuchan graves mas notorios o mas vivos, ¿eso se toma como un mito ? sé que al bajar el rizado va a escucharse menos ruido , claro eso por sea caso que hagan la explicacion del ruido en el amplificador.


----------



## Tavo

En esta oportunidad tengo que acudir al foro en busca de ayuda.

Resulta que hice un amplificador estéreo con dos TDA2050 en una misma placa (puedo compartir el PCB si quieren, es de diseño propio) y tengo problemas.

La idea ya la tenía hace rato, cuando vi la PCB del amplificador TDA2050 modo simple de Mnicolu, se me ocurrió que sería bueno hacer una placa para alojar dos integrados y hacer un sistema estéreo.
Y eso es lo que hice, basándome en ese diseño, integré dos canales en una placa.

La cuestión es que a la vista parece todo correcto, revisé mil veces y no encuentro problema notorio.
El tema es así: conecto todo, amplificador + fuente + bafle y veo de probarlo. Por las dudas nunca enchufo la fuente así de una; hago un toquecito cortito para verificar que está todo OK. Y cuando hago eso, se escucha un "buuuuu" en el parlante, y la membrana del mismo de mueve con fuerza para adentro... Ni pensé en enchufarlo de vuelta. Al rato conecto el bafle al otro integrado y lo pruebo: mismos resultados pero la membrana del parlante se mueve con fuerza para afuera!

La verdad, ese comportamiento me suena algo conocido, ya me pasó una vez que conecté al revés la alimentación (con otro amplificador, de este mismo post) e hizo el "buuu" y reventó el chip.

Estoy bastante frustrado con esto, el amplificador lo estoy haciendo para un amigo, que me lo venía pidiendo hace rato... Y no se, me apena mucho. Todos los que hacía hasta el momento terminaba todo, enchufaba y listo, todo funcionaba perfecto...

A ver si me pueden tirar una mano... Ahora dentro de un ratito veo de colocar algunas fotos para aclarar y ver el asunto, mientras tanto, soy todo oídos.

Muchas gracias de antemano por la ayuda que me puedan acercar.
Saludos.

Tavo.

EDIT1:
Posteo algunas imágenes del amplificador.






















Espero que ayuden estas fotos para algo. Pueden ver que las pistas se diferencian bien. La prolijidad se me fue un poco, porque al momento de hacer la PCB, falló el método de la fotocopia (tonner) y tuve que repasarlo con marcador... No está toda prolija la placa pero bastante bien se ve, eso creo.

EDIT2:
Subo adjunto en un ZIP la PCB del ampli. Está para abrirla con PCB Wizard.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Tavo, tendrías que subir el PCB así lo revisamos y vemos algo que se te pueda haber escapado. Para las pruebas acordate de poner una lámpara serie en la alimentación de la fuente así que evitás andar probando como lo estás haciendo ahora y acordate de no conectar el bafle la primera vez que probás un ampli. Todo esto está mejor explicado en:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

El procedimiento es el mismo en estos amplificadores integrados, se saltea la parte de ajuste de bias y offset nada más.

PD: dejo el PCB simple para poder usar estéreo que usé en su momento, ambos en la misma placa. Ambos circuitos separados para usar independientes si se lo desea y poder unir las masas en el centro en estrella.

Saludos



> Adjuntos removidos para agregarlos al primer post del hilo. Consultarlo por allá.


----------



## Cacho

No llego a distinguir bien el valor de las resistencias de realimentación. La primera es de 22k y la segunda... No me parece, pero confirmame que no es de 10k sino de 1k.

Como sea, ese valor (1k) te deja con 26,8dB de ganancia y el mínimo de este bichito es de 24dB (leé en el datasheet donde está la tablita con la explicación de los valores de cada cosa). Estás muy cerca del borde y eso puede traerte problemas.

Bajá las de 1k a 680r (como en el circuito de ejemplo) o poné una más de 1k en paralelo (500r en definitiva) para ver si mejora. Si resulta salir andando bien, ahí estaba el problema.

Si no es eso, huele a que la fuente no se está portando bien (dejá la ganancia más alta de todas formas hasta terminar las pruebas).
Al alimentar los dos con la misma (mismo puente y mismo banco de  capacitores) podés tener problemas.
Probá de sacar el puente que hay en frente a R1 y levantá la pata 5 del  TDA de la derecha (estoy mirando el PCB que posteaste). Así lo dejás sin  alimentación.

Fijate si el que queda hace lo mismo.

Si eso no funciona, estamos hablando de que tenés una porquería con las masas y vamos por el desacople. Un par de cortes en pistas, una resistencia de 10r y un condensador de 100nF.

Comentá cómo te va con el asunto y vemos qué sigue.
Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Cacho gracias por tu respuesta. Creo que te estás equivocando.

La resistencia de realimentación en sí, la que toma parte de la señal de salida es siempre de 22K (pin 4 a pin 2).
Las dos son de 22K [Rojo-Rojo-Naranja--Dorado]. Y la otra es la que deriva una parte de esa señal (no se para qué) a masa, a través del capacitor de 22uF. Esa la puse de 1K. No creo que sea problema, Mariano también usa 1K, yo también usé 1K ahí y ningún problema...
No creo que bajando la ganancia esté afectando al amplificador, o si?

Otra cosa:
El PCB que posteé es el primero que hice, con el que hice la placa. Ahora acabo de modificarlo para bien, ya que había cosas que no me gustaban como quedaban. Además ahora eliminé un puente, que no me gusta usarlos.
El PCB nuevo ya lo vas a ver, no lo quiero postear en ".pcb" sino en ".pdf" (eso lo aprendí de Mariano, todos son buenos hasta que dejan de serlo...) 

Bueno, sigo con esto, revisé la placa una y otra vez más y sigo revisando.
Me surge una duda muy fundamental:
Asumo que los chips que compré NO son originales, es obvio. Dicen "ST" pero ni ahí. Entro a dudar de esto ahora... (quiero originales!!!)

Gracias por la ayuda, sigo escuchando y comentando...
Saludos.

Tavo.


----------



## Cacho

Ya veré el .pdf del circuito nuevo 

Por lo pronto, insisto en que los pruebes de a uno. Es para descartar la posibilidad de que el problema sean interferencias entre ambos...

Saludos


----------



## ernesto2111

muy bueno voy a probarlo. cualquier cosa te aviso, Saludos y gracias


----------



## olefeo

disculpen yo queria agregarle un control de volumen y me dijo mnicolau  que agregue solo un potenciometro . la primer pata a masa , la segunda a la entrada de audio , la tercer pata al amplificador . 
las conexiones yo las entendi pero no de que medida es el pote.
yo tengo el amplificador de 40w con el tda2050  
gracias por su respuesta


----------



## Guillermemomemin

Con uno de 50k o 100k, lineal o lorgarÍtmico

como quieras

cualquier te sirve


----------



## olefeo

muchas gracias  lo probare y cualquier cosa aviso


----------



## Guillermemomemin

de nada

estamos para servirles


----------



## AlEJO7534

Respuesta: Amplificador bridge/simple con TDA2030/2040/2050/LM1875 + PCBs

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> sabes que viendolo asi parece que si puede servirte el doble, respetando las conexiones de cada uno no hay problem, en cuanto a la capacidad de 100k no pasa nada pues yo he hecho pruebas hasta 100k sin embargo si no tienes a la mano el de 10k prueba con eso que no estalla.



recuerdas eso que te dije??

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

No se por qué los potenciómetros tan altos!! Con 25K logarítmico andás perfecto para el volumen de entrada!...

Fíjense en los datasheets, los fabricantes no usan potenciómetros de 50K ni de 100K...

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## AlEJO7534

si tavo asi es tienes razon, yo por eso le dije en uno de mis post que yo usaba uno de 10k y el pregunto que que pasaba con uno de 100k y pues le dije que si no tenia el de 10k a la mano le pusiera el de 100k que no estallaba , pero pienso igual que tu, parece que el hombre no me creyo, por que lo volvio a preguntar, revisa uno de mis post antes cuando te pedi ayuda para que veas mi respuestas, la verdad no se por que lo volvio a preguntar. hay que leer y investigar , hay que leer y creer..... todos aqui aportamos y hacemos parte de un selecto grupo con intereses en comun ..... aprender ,, sin ofender y con cariño abrazos.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Aja.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Y??  Como andás con lo tuyo?? Armaste el amplificador? Ya estás usando el transformador??

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## AlEJO7534

jejeje, ya hoy lo termino de montar me falta pegar nada mas los capacitos del circuito rectificador y fuera, hoy apenas lo tenga ya sonando con el trafo subo foticos, gracias lo que pasa es que yo trabajo en seguridad electronica y eso me quita tiempito,

Abrazos.


----------



## Tavo

Ok, esperamos las fotos, que tengas éxito con el armado.

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## olefeo

gracias por lo dicho , ya compre uno de 25k logaritmico, disculpa, pero como me dijiste pone uno de 10k o de 50k o de 100k , no sabia con cual quedarme. no va a volver a pasar gracias


----------



## AlEJO7534

tranquilo amigo olefeo, aqui todos aprendemos de todos, por lo cual yo estoy muy agradecido con los muchachos, pero siempre es mejor investigar un poquito mas uno por su cuenta y despues si disipar en el foro alguna duda, buena vibra.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

olefeo dijo:


> gracias por lo dicho , ya compre uno de 25k logaritmico, disculpa, pero como me dijiste pone uno de 10k o de 50k o de 100k , no sabia con cual quedarme. no va a volver a pasar gracias



No te preocupes.
Dije eso porque veía rebotar esa pregunta de los potenciómetros... Y fue a manera de ayuda, jeje, por ahí sonó un tanto, que se yo, "imperativo". Pero nada que ver.

Es sí como siempre lo hago, con 25K logarítmico. Rara vez cambian esos valores. Los que si suelen ser más altos son los de controles de tonos, presencia, ganancia, etc... Pero no estos.
También funcionaría con 10K logarítmico, tengo uno funcionando así, pero no me da mucho resultado, no se si el pote el malo, pero introduce bastante ruido. El conjunto "pote+amplificador" es una chatarra andante, es un TDA2003 que hice para el celu de un amigo, jeje.

Me _juí_ del tema, disculpas.

Saludos.
Tavo


----------



## KarLos!

Hola a todos!

Estoy armando un sistema 2.1 con los TDA2050, 2 sencillos y uno en puente, pero no me quedo claro cuando Amperaje consumen los 3 amplificadores , ¿bastara con un trafo de +16 0 -16 @ 6A o Faltara mas Amperaje? 

Saludos!


----------



## juanchilp

karlos , si mal no entendi vos realizastes o vas a realizar un amplificador estereo de dos canales y otro amplificador en modo bridge para conformar el sistema 2.1. Si lo usas con parlantes de 8 Ohm va a consumir menos corriente ( Amperios ) y se obtendrá menos potencia de salida que en 4 Ohm.
Si el voltaje rectificado es aproximadamente +/-22Vcc.
Si usas en 4 Ohm vas a tener una maxima de 1.9A para el modo simple (estereo )  y 1.9A para el modo bridge con un total de 3.8A de consumo maximo, asi que se tendria que redondear a 4A para conformar el sistema 2.1. (Comentario: Con 6 A te sobrá y se escuchará exelente al no exigir tanto el tranformador si queres hacer una fiesta  , y si queres tener un mayor aprobechamiento armate otro amplificador estereo y tendrás un sistema 4.1 y estarias medio al limite con del consumo pero no lo pongas a maximo para no llegar a maltratarlo tanto al pobre tranformador, "porque estarias sobré el consumo maximo del tranformador casi a 6Amperios").
Si lo vas a usar en 8Ohm , el consumo va a ser de 1.7A en modo estereo y 1.7A en modo bridge con un total de 3.4A maximo. ( Comentario: lo andaria muy descansado tu tranformador esas 3.4A, si queres armate otro amplificador formardo un sistema 4.1 y funcionaria genial con un consumo de 5.1A , y para mi gusto la mejor opcion es  8Ohm ya que no se calienta tanto el integrado).  
Espero que hayas entendido , Saludos


----------



## golcito21

Buenas!

    Soy nuevo en este foro, la verdad es increible todo lo que estoy aprendiendo leyendo los post! Decidi que este amplificador (con los TDA2050) sea mi primer proyecto, ya que me parecio sencillo y es justo lo que estoy necesitando. Solo tengo una consulta, antes de salir a comprar los materiales: (y esta si es una pregunta bien ignorante) 

En la lista de materiales figura:
_*Para TDA2050
C: 470 nF*_

Esa "C:" es esa famosa "bobina" que se hace con un alambre "x" con "y" vueltas ?
  Si alguien ya la hizo y la recuerda, me facilitaria esos datos?


Muchas gracias a todos por compartir los conocimientos y espero pronto aprender un poco y aportar a esta fabulosa comunidad!


----------



## ars

golcito21 dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Soy nuevo en este foro, la verdad es increible todo lo que estoy aprendiendo leyendo los post! Decidi que este amplificador (con los TDA2050) sea mi primer proyecto, ya que me parecio sencillo y es justo lo que estoy necesitando. Solo tengo una consulta, antes de salir a comprar los materiales: (y esta si es una pregunta bien ignorante)
> 
> En la lista de materiales figura:
> _*Para TDA2050
> C: 470 nF*_
> 
> Esa "C:" es esa famosa "bobina" que se hace con un alambre "x" con "y" vueltas ?
> Si alguien ya la hizo y la recuerda, me facilitaria esos datos?
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos por compartir los conocimientos y espero pronto aprender un poco y aportar a esta fabulosa comunidad!



La C es de capacitor, bobina con L se suele nombrar, y lo compras en una casa de componentes electronicos


----------



## Tavo

golcito21 dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Soy nuevo en este foro, la verdad es increible todo lo que estoy aprendiendo leyendo los post! Decidi que este amplificador (con los TDA2050) sea mi primer proyecto, ya que me parecio sencillo y es justo lo que estoy necesitando. Solo tengo una consulta, antes de salir a comprar los materiales: (y esta si es una pregunta bien ignorante)
> 
> En la lista de materiales figura:
> _*Para TDA2050
> C: 470 nF*_
> 
> Esa "C:" es esa famosa "bobina" que se hace con un alambre "x" con "y" vueltas ?
> Si alguien ya la hizo y la recuerda, me facilitaria esos datos?
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos por compartir los conocimientos y espero pronto aprender un poco y aportar a esta fabulosa comunidad!



Fijate que el diseño de la placa es el mismo para distintos integrados: TDA2030, TDA2040, TDA2050 y LM1875.

Hay dos componentes que cambian en esa placa para armar los distintos amplificadores.
Esa "C" y esa "R" son los dos componentes que cambian en cuestión. Solo tenés que decidir cual vas a armar (en tu caso ya está decidido, TDA2050) y poner los componentes que indican, que, si no me falla la memoria, son una resistencia de 2,2 ohms y un capacitor de 0,47uF en serie. Esto es para el TDA2050.

Los componentes son todos muy conocidos y normales, los consigues en cualquier casa de electrónica. Recomendación: Fijate y asegurate de conseguir los CHIPS ORIGINALES, de marca "*ST Microelectronics*". Lo digo por experiencia, no son lo mismo que uno falsificado. Procurá solo eso, y vas a tener excelentes resultados!

Saludos, que progreses con tu proyecto como todos nosotros lo hicimos .

Tavo


----------



## alfredo5

Hola, espero que alguien me ayude, yo armé un amplificador estero en modo simple con tda 2040, armé el transformador que me da +/-18v a 2A (eso creo), suena muy bien, pero el transformador se calienta muy rapido. que me recomiendan. cambiar algun componente del circuito? ,o aumentar el grosor del alambre del transformador?


----------



## mnicolau

Alfredo, el componente que tenés que cambiar es justamente el transformador . Leé lo que comentamos en los últimos post sobre la corriente necesaria, 2[A] es poco para alimentar 1 par de 2040, lo estás sobreexigiendo y por lo tanto se calienta.

PD: Bienvenido al foro.

Saludos


----------



## alfredo5

muchas gracias mnicolau, tengo otra duda, encontre 2 planos similares para este misto amplificador (tda 2040), la diferencia esta en que en uno utitiliza desde el pin 4 a tierra  un capacitor de 220 nf y una resistencia de 1 ohmio, mientras que el otro utiliza un capacitor de 100 nf y una resistencia de 4.7 ohmio . cual es la mejor opcion?


----------



## Tavo

Deberías fijarte en el datasheet para evacuar dudas. Es la mejor fuente de información.

Respecto a la alimentación... Lo mismo digo...
2A es muy poco para alimentar dos TDA2040... Necesitarías 4A para que funcione bien. Con un transformador de 12+12V 4A para ese amplificador.

Saludos.


----------



## juanchilp

nose si para tanto el tranformador de unos de 4 Amperios para usar un tda2040 , obviamente cuanto mas amperios disponga el tranformador mejor, pero hay que sacrificar más el bolsillo. Para un tda2040 que consume 1.46A a 8Ohms a maxima potencia con que el tranformador ya tenga el doble de corriente que el demanda éste ya "trabaja normalmente". Pero cabe destacar que en estas cosas cuanto mas nos podemos estirar mejor. Simplemente es una anegdota para que no piensen que se tienen que comprar un tranformador de 8 Amperios si quieren hacer 2 placas eso lo manejan ustedes. Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Bueno, si el problema es tu presupuesto, ahí es tema aparte.

Creo que no estás considerando que estás alimentando DOS amplificadores TDA2040. Y con DOS amperes, no alcanza. Vos lo dijiste: 1,46 Amper por TDA. --> 1,46 x2 = 2,92 ~= 3A. Y como para dejarle un margen de sobra, nunca viene mal, 1A. Entonces ahí tenés los 4A. Y tenés un transformador que trabaja tranquilo y bien frío...

Con 3A también va a andar. Bien justo.


----------



## juanchilp

ah perdon habia olvidado de sumar o multiplicar el otro canal jeje, zorry


----------



## Tavo

Ah visto me parecía.

No compraría ni loco un transformador de  2 Amper ni menos. Sea para lo que sea, siempre se queda corto. Hasta un miserable TDA2003 requiere de 2A a 14V. Para cualquier amplificador de audio, mínimo un transformador de 3A para un canal.

Me gusta sobrar un poco siempre, obvio, no demasiado porque mi bolsillo no me deja, pero está bueno saber que estás escuchando música "al palo" (volumen máximo) y ni tenés que preocuparte por nada. Nunca me pasó que caliente (mucho) un transformador por sobre exigencia del mismo. Si que calentara, pero lo normal, como siempre sucede.

Todavía tengo un transformador de 17+17VCA x 8 amperes. Y todavía no me decido para que usarlo. Para uno de estos es grande, y para un TDA7294 es chico! Lo compré en vano. Quería hacer un sistema cuadrafónico con cuatro TDA2050, pero todavía no me decido.

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## AlEJO7534

Hola muchachos, buenos dias, por fin termine mi ampli, mil gracias tavo, mil gracias mariano, y a todos los colaboraron con el proyecto, bueno les cuento que me toco armarlo los tda2050 en modo puente con el trafo que tenia de 12x12 a 5 A y me quedo de 17.2V por rama rectificado,(lo hize asi por que ya tenia los TDA2050 montados) y funciona de 10 !ª! el trafo ni se calienta para nada no, hay saturacion, ni distorsion, ni nada, y menos ruido, puse un potenciometro lineal de 10k y perfecto,tambien terminales a tierra de chasis y aisle el disipador de los TDA del chasis, con un sistema de montaje que le hize, suena, le puse un boton de encendido luminoso como testigo que funciona con los 110v que entran, tambien aterrize el trafo al chasis, y aplique la norma electrica de colores aqui en colombia, ah aclaro lo deje ahora mismo em modo monofonico y deje algo de espacio en el chasis para mas adelante cambiarlo a stereo, perdonen la resolucion de las imagenes pero las tome con la webcam ya que mi camarita se averio, abrazos y saludos y agradecimientos desde colombia. si las foticos no van por aqui, agradezco muevan el post.


----------



## mnicolau

Felicitaciones Alejo, te quedó un muy lindo ampli... que lo disfrutes 

Saludos


----------



## olefeo

disculpen yo tengo 2 modulos con tda2050 simple y tengo un trafo de 15V+15V 3A andara o se quiedara corto de corriente , por lo que lei anda , pero con lo justo.


----------



## AlEJO7534

hola Olefeo, a ver como es la cosa?? tienes 2 modulos cada uno independiente en modo simple, cierto ?? la pregunta del millon, piensas alimentar ambos modulos con el mismo trafo?? si es si tu respuesta me parece segun leido y aplicado te quedas corto pero en amperaje, a mi parecer creo que deberia ser como de 2 A minimo para cada uno y si tienes en total en el trafo 3A pienso que divides en 1.5 A para cada uno, el trafo deberia ser minimo y raspando como de 4 A , mucho mejor de 5 A, ahora en voltaje me parece que esta bien pero alli en amperaje me parece que te falta amigo y muy posiblemente tengas distorsiones y falta de potencia.

Saludos.


----------



## olefeo

muchas gracias
 si tengo 2 modulos separados con tda2050 simples
 entonces con ese trafo alimento uno y con otro alimento el segundo, tambien compro de 15V+15V 3A para el segundo???  gracias por tu respuesta
si en voltaje estoy bien, me preocupa los AMPER


----------



## AlEJO7534

pues alli si pienso a mi parecer que matematicamente seria ideal por que trabajaria cada uno con 3A y un trafo para cada uno, mucho mejor y quedaria stereo , animo !!!

Saludos,


----------



## Tavo

Mmm, tampoco no es mucho el consumo. Con 3A si, por poco NO llegás.
Podés hacer también lo que pensabas hacer, comprar otro de 15V+15V 3A y así alimentar cada ampli con un transformador. Pero te va a salir caro, creo...

Si conseguirías uno de 17+17 x4A estarías perfecto. Y si querés hacer lo mismo pero con dos en modo puente, necesitarías uno pero por 5A.

Fijate que te conviene, me gusta más la idea de alimentar los dos chips con UN SOLO transformador, pero está condicionado por tu bolsillo .

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## juanchilp

tengo una dada que fue debatida en el foro pero quiero compartirla con ustedes,espero no molestar a nadie con la pregunta, pero la hago asi me saco la duda, los integrados tda2050 por lo que se vé son exelentes y de alta fidelidad,y no lo cuestiono, pero mi duda es, los stk creo que tiene mejores especificaciones que el TDA, por ejemplo los integrados stk080 tiene una frecuencia de 20Hz to 20Khz, y la distorciones varian acorde a las versiones del integrado, pudiendo elegir inferiores al 0%, y el ruido puede ser minimo o nulo si se lo filtra bien y faciles de ensamblar, ¿ no tendrian que ser hifi también ? eh escuchado que todos los stk que estan son truchos, pero ¿ no siguen siendo superiores al tda2050 ? . Saludos y espero q*UE* no me maten


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Juan, nadie te va a matar por dar una opinión che  
Si comparamos integrados equivalentes, tendríamos que hacer un TDA2050 vs STK077, se alimentan con la misma tensión y tienen rendimientos muy similares. El tema principal es el siguiente, un TDA2050 cuesta 6$ mientras que un STK077 está arriba de 40$. Creo que con esa diferencia ya no se habla más (pudiendo lograr con ambos el mismo resultado), es por estas razones que consideramos al 2050 imbatible en relación precio/calidad. 
El tema del ruido y filtrado ya pasa por otro lado, si se hace mal, se va a meter ruido sea cual sea el amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Me uno a la opinión de Mnicolau.

Aparte, dudo que consigas integrados originales STK! Creo que a estos tiempos, si hay (originales), deben estar guardados en un cajón de madera, en una estantería de algún negocio, desde el año 1990 y llenos de telas de araña... Jaja..
Es muy difícil conseguirlos originales (STK) y encima, cuestan un testículo. Aunque también no hay que dejar de recalcar que hay integrados TDA super falsos, que son malísimos, pero es relativamente fácil de conseguir los originales. Son muy buenos.

_Comparación entre intgrados TDA20XX originales y falsificados, fotos._

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## Tavo

Lo dudo demasiado.

Vas a escuchar lo mismo en un TDA2050 que en un STK, ojo, a volúmenes de escucha normales. No quieras poner el taco el 2050 con +-25VCC porque es obvio que va a distorsionar feo, pero a 25Wrms te aseguro que entrega fidelidad extrema.
Es mi opinión. Tengo uno de estos y no dejo de admirarme como un integrado del tamaño de un TIP31 puede entregar tal potencia y con esa fidelidad...

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## golcito21

Hola otra vez!

   La verdad mil gracias a todos los que se toman el tiempo de contestar! Digo esto porque antes de hacer esta pregunta, me lei TODO (si,si, los 829 mensajes, hace 3 dias que estoy en eso! Pero aprendi muchisimo!!!) y me sorprendio la buena onda que tienen, incluso para contestar preguntas que se hicieron mas de 10 veces!!

   Tengo tres preguntas, bastante sencillas en realidad. Viendo que nadie lo pregunto, me doy cuenta de que es por mi inexperiencia en el rubro.... Pero no saben que bien que me esta quedando el amplificador...
  Estoy armando dos amplificadores con TDA2050 (en modo simple), con un trafo de 15+15v 5 Amp (usando el esquema de "rectificador fuente simetrica, post #754). Bueno, van las preguntas:



1) Cuando preguntaron por la potencia de las resistencias, la respuesta fue, son todas de 1/4W. Pero en el dibujo que va en la plaqueta, la resistecia de 22k que esta montada a la par del TDA parece ser mucho mas grande que la que esta entre los capacitores de 22uf y 1uf. Esto es solo por el dibujo o son de distintas potencias? La resistencia de la fuente (de 1K) deberia ser de 1W?

2) Fui a dos casas medianamente grandes de electronica y no consigo los capacitores de 470nf ni el de 100nf. Me ofrecieron unos de "polyester" de 0.47uf... Me voy hasta el centro a buscarlos o este reemplazo sirve?

3) La grasa disipadora, va:  a) Entre el TDA y la mica  //  b) Entre la Mica y el disipador  //  c)Ambos


Mil gracias de antemano! Disculpen por tantas preguntas!
Prometo fotos cuando este terminando!
Y si a mnicolau le parece bien, pensaba hacer una lista de materiales detallando esas dudas que tuve para que las agregue en el primer post.


----------



## Tavo

Respuestas:

1) Todas de 1/4 de Watt. Se hicieron así justamente por el tamaño, para que se pueda realizar el PCB. Fijate aparte que justo esa es la resistencia de realimentación de señal... Digamos que podrías poner una de 1/8 de Watt también... jeje

2) 0,47uF es lo mismo que 470nF. Y si es poliéster o cerámico, mejor que sea poliéster .
CalcuCap es un simple pero eficiente programa diseñado para entender el valor de los capacitores. Ingresando 104 y enter el programa nos dirá de que valor es el mismo.

3) C.
La grasa disipadora (o grasa térmica) va entre el integrado y la mica, y entre la mica y el disipador; para que se produzca una buena transferencia de calor.

Saludos.
Tavo


----------



## golcito21

Buenas!!!!

   Les cuento que termine de armar el amplificador, segui todos los pasos para la puesta en marcha de la guia de Fogonazo y funciono todo perfecto!!!!!

   La verdad es que me gusta mucho mirar peliculas, tengo un LCD conectado a la compu, y buscaba comprarme un home-theater, pero los buenos se me iban de presupuesto. 
  Tengo conectado un minicomponente a la compu, asi que me arme este amplificador (version estereo, simple) con $150 Arg (US$ 37) revivi dos parlantes que tenia tirados para hacer las salidas traseras. Recien termino de ver una pelicula y estoy tan feliz que decidi escribir para agradecerles a todos los que compartieron informacion y conocimientos, y que me ayudaron con mis dudas de principiante 


  Se los super recomiendo... Facil, Barato y Sencillo.... ah... y los resultados: Espectaculares
  Y la satisfaccion de haberlo hecho uno mismo.... bueno, eso no tiene precio....


PD: Se viene la version puente para agregar un subwoofer...


----------



## Tavo

Me alegro por tu nuevo amplificador, felicitaciones...

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## alfredo5

aveces gasto un poco de tiempo para diseñar mi propio transformador con el voltaje y la corriente que necesito, sólo compro las láminas de " hierro", los alambres que necesito, y todo lo calculo con esta información que encontré en internethttp://www.mimecanicapopular.com/verhaga.php?n=18


----------



## rodr0

golcito21 dijo:


> Buenas!!!!
> 
> Les cuento que termine de armar el amplificador, segui todos los pasos para la puesta en marcha de la guia de Fogonazo y funciono todo perfecto!!!!!
> 
> La verdad es que me gusta mucho mirar peliculas, tengo un LCD conectado a la compu, y buscaba comprarme un home-theater, pero los buenos se me iban de presupuesto.
> Tengo conectado un minicomponente a la compu, asi que me arme este amplificador (version estereo, simple) con $150 Arg (US$ 37) revivi dos parlantes que tenia tirados para hacer las salidas traseras. Recien termino de ver una pelicula y estoy tan feliz que decidi escribir para agradecerles a todos los que compartieron informacion y conocimientos, y que me ayudaron con mis dudas de principiante
> 
> 
> Se los super recomiendo... Facil, Barato y Sencillo.... ah... y los resultados: Espectaculares
> Y la satisfaccion de haberlo hecho uno mismo.... bueno, eso no tiene precio....
> 
> 
> PD: Se viene la version puente para agregar un subwoofer...



mira, estoy armando mas o menos los mismo que vos armaste, pero yo lo estoy armando desde los 5 satélites con 5 TDA2030 y habia pensado en poner un 2050 en puente para realzar graves. Perooooo.... (Si, siempre hay un pero) acordate que este trabaja entre 40 Hz y 20KHz, por lo que a mi en lo personal, se me ocurrió armar de un 2050 en puente, algún otro ampli que maneje si desde 20Hz. Esos 20 Hz que te come el 2050, no son de vida o muerte, pero bueno, sólo quería comentarte. 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rodr0 dijo:


> (Si, siempre hay un pero) acordate que *este trabaja entre 40 Hz y 20KHz, por lo que a mi en lo personal, se me ocurrió armar de un 2050 en puente, algún otro ampli que maneje si desde 20Hz. Esos 20 Hz que te come el 2050, no son de vida o muerte*, pero bueno, sólo quería comentarte.



  
Y de donde sacás ese dato de que solo opera a partir de 40Hz????


----------



## Tavo

Rodr0 dijo:
			
		

> Perooooo.... (Si, siempre hay un pero) acordate que este trabaja entre 40 Hz y 20KHz, por lo que a mi en lo personal, se me ocurrió armar de un 2050 en puente, algún otro ampli que maneje si desde 20Hz. Esos 20 Hz que te come el 2050, no son de vida o muerte...



Fijate y leé bien el datasheet antes... Estás equivocado.







La *respuesta en frecuencia* del TDA2050 ST Microelectronics es de *20Hz hasta 80000Hz*.

Se puede usar perfectamente para un subwoofer, siempre y cuando se le ponga un correcto filtro pasa-bajos.


----------



## golcito21

Rodr0: Gracias igual por el comentario! Se que fue con buena intension!
  Te cuento que yo arme un amplificador con 2 TDA 2050 (Stereo - En modo Simple) con Bafles de 4 ohms. (Salidas Traseras del Home)
  Y ahora estoy armando uno en modo Bridge para un Subwoofer de 8 ohms. Segun lo que lei en este foro NO es recomendable usar el modo bridge con una impedancia de 4 ohms, ya que hace trabajar al limite los TDA. Si ya tenes el SW y es de 4 ohms, podes buscarle la vuelta conectando algun otro parlante en serie con el subwoofer.

  Y si lo vas a usar utilizando la computadora avisame que consegui un software para poder equalizar y manejar independientemente cada una de las salidas (AC3 Filter). Ahorrandote de tener que poner un pre-amplificador

  Respecto al Home-casero, lo super recomiendo, la diferencia entre ver una pelicula en stereo a verla con (al menos) bafles traseros, es gigante!


----------



## Tavo

Golcito21.

Creo ver en la fotos que subiste que tus chips dicen ST y al lado dicen "SING". Son los mismos que compré yo, son falsificados, lamento decirte. ¿Funcionan correctamente?

Porque los míos, los dejé abandonados, de primera no anduvieron y me hicieron calentar. Revisé la placa varias veces (diseño propio de PCB) y no encuentro error alguno.

Esto me da un poco de esperanzas, a ver si los míos funcionan... Voy a tener que ponerme de nuevo a probar...

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## AlEJO7534

hola tavito, me alegra saludarte te comento que mi ampli le puse unos TDA2050 y todos dicen SING tavo o sea fabricados en singapur, y esos son los que andaron con mi ampli de una, recuerdas que me ayudaron ustedes con lo de la fuente y alli esta sonado al pelo, deberias de revisarlos a ver que pasa con los tuyos de hecho yo los compro en una tienda electronica aqui en colombia de unas amigas mias, y se que ellas no me meten truchos, pero fijate que hace poco compre otros en otra tienda, que no digo aqui por posible off topic, y esos si son bien retruchossss, mejor ni me arriesgo con eso, jajaja, les tomare unas foticos a los chiviaos y las subire al post de transistores falsos para que los veas, saludos y un abrazo.


----------



## golcito21

Tavo:

  Antes de ir a comprar, vi el thread donde decian la diferencia entre los originales y los falsos (Ej, que las patas empiezan mas "anchas" en los originales, la calidad de terminacion, etc) Y me di cuenta que eran falsos, pero eran los unicos que tenian, asi que me arriesgue y los probe igual. Los pague $ 4,75 en una conocida casa de electronica de Liniers. Y me funcionaron perfecto, no calientan ni un poco (y mi disipador tampoco es la gran cosa eh)
 Eso si, despues del 75% del volumen saturan un poco, pero desconfio de los parlantes asi que no puedo asegurarte que sea por los TDA falsos.

 Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

AlEJO7534 dijo:


> hola tavito, me alegra saludarte te comento que mi ampli le puse unos TDA2050 y todos dicen SING tavo o sea fabricados en singapur, y esos son los que andaron con mi ampli de una, recuerdas que me ayudaron ustedes con lo de la fuente y alli esta sonado al pelo, deberias de revisarlos a ver que pasa con los tuyos de hecho yo los compro en una tienda electronica aqui en colombia de unas amigas mias, y se que ellas no me meten truchos, pero fijate que hace poco compre otros en otra tienda, que no digo aqui por posible off topic, y esos si son bien retruchossss, mejor ni me arriesgo con eso, jajaja, les tomare unas foticos a los chiviaos y las subire al post de transistores falsos para que los veas, saludos y un abrazo.



Alejo, lamento decirte y asgurarte que esos chips SON FALSOS. No hay vuelta que darle. Andan a pesar de ser falsificados, pero eso no quita que lo sean.
Fijate, para que tengas una referencia, _entrá por acá_ y observá con detenimiento las fotos que puse.

Estoy más que recontra seguro de lo que veo. No hay vuelta que darles, se nota a la legua la diferencia entre uno original y uno falsificado.

Golcito21 supo entender bien de lo que hablo , cuando no hay otra opción, bueno, toca comprar esos; pero siempre que se pueda averiguar y ver en otras casas de electrónica, es recomendable comprar originales.
Lamento decirte que tus amigas tampoco conocen a los originales y la diferencia entre ellos y los truchos .

No es la primera vez que me meten componentes falsos, pero esta vez no fue a mi, un amigo (que no sabe nada de electrónica) de favor me los compró, pero lo engañaron como era previsto. Yo no los acepto, estoy dispuesto a discutirle al tipo del local, asegurarle cuales son originales y cuales falsos, no me hacen dudar, ninguno.
Hay muchas pistas y detalles de construcción y terminación (como decía Golcito21) que dan la posta para saber cual es y cual no es.

Espero sepas entender, es lamentable esto, pero es lo que hay. Andan igual, pero yo prefiero mil veces tener la seguridad de usar componentes originales y con la firma ST Microelectronics, calidad al 100%.

Saludos,
Tavo.


----------



## alfredo5

Hola a todos los miembros del foro, tengo una inquietud y es la siguiente: tengo un amplif simple con tda240 stereo y quiero armar otra con tda2050 modo puente pero quiero combertir la de 2040 en amplif para sub wofer para complementarlos. será necesario los dos canales?, y ademas, solo necesitó un filtro pasabajos a la entrada?


----------



## Tavo

alfredo5 dijo:


> Hola a todos los miembros del foro, tengo una inquietud y es la siguiente: tengo un amplif simple con tda240 stereo y quiero armar otra con tda2050 modo puente pero quiero combertir la de 2040 en amplif para sub wofer para complementarlos. será necesario los dos canales?, y ademas, solo necesitó un filtro pasabajos a la entrada?



Si querés hacerte un subwoofer, tendrías que tener mas potencia.
Generalmente subwoofer hay UNO SOLO. No hay información de audio estéreo por debajo de los 100Hz.
Lo que tendrías que hacer es sumar ambos canales (derecho + izquierdo) y luego meter un filtro pasa-bajos. Fijate que en el foro hay muchos, es cuestión de buscar un poco.

Y si es para subwoofer, te recomendaría un poco más de potencia. Podrías armar el 2040 o 2050 en modo puente, y "cargarlo" con un impedancia de 8 ohms. NO MENOS.



			
				AlEJO7534 dijo:
			
		

> si tavo si tienes razon ya hize bien el analisis, y son truchos, ya no se puede confiar en nadie, por lo visto ya no podemos ni diseñar amplificadores,:cabezon:  que hijuemadre ya no podemos ni trabajar honradamente sin que otros nos dañen nuestro trabajo, que tristeza
> 
> Saludos y Gracias.



Es lo que hay. No te decepciones así, procurá ubicar otras casas de electrónica, que seguro los vas a conseguir originales. Los originales salen un poco más, creo que entre 6 y 7 pesos Argentinos.

Saludos gente,
Tavo.


----------



## golcito21

alfredo5 dijo:


> Hola a todos los miembros del foro, tengo una inquietud y es la siguiente: tengo un amplif simple con tda240 stereo y quiero armar otra con tda2050 modo puente pero quiero combertir la de 2040 en amplif para sub wofer para complementarlos. será necesario los dos canales?, y ademas, solo necesitó un filtro pasabajos a la entrada?



  Que uso le vas a dar alfredo? O sea, de donde vas a sacar la señal de entrada (ej, Estereo de auto, minicomponente, computadora?)

  Y la otra opcion que tenes es "convertir" el amplificador que tenes con los 2040 a 2050 (para ganar un poco mas de potencia, cambiando los TDA + 1 resistencia + 1 capacitor, si es el esquema de Mnicolau) y el que queres armar en puente con 2050, usarlo para el subwoofer

Saludos


----------



## AlEJO7534

hola chicos, traigo un pequeño aporte el cual no se si lo han hecho o no en vista de que siempre estamos escuchando la pregunta de que disipador le ponemos a los TDA2050 para bajarle la calentura y no solamente a estos en general tambien, a las fuentes de los mismo etc, etc, en fin no se si nuestro amigo cacho o el moderador encargado lo quiera reubicar,lo dejo a consideracion, si desean descarguen este archivo en formato word 2003, en rar y me cuentan, saludos.


----------



## rodr0

muy buenos datos alejo. hay un post sobre disipadores iniciado igualmente https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/ iniciado por Cacho


----------



## rlcapo

Hola a las personas del foro
Primero te felicito mnicolau te han quedado muy bien los pcb, 
segundo hoy encontre un pcb que habia diseñado hace unos días que ya lo daba por muerto jejeje,
se trata de um amplificador cuadrifonico que se puede usar con tda.s y el lm1875
saludos. 

rlcapo

Uups perdonen me equivoque en el texto la corriente entra en las patas 3y5 no 4y5 
saludos.


----------



## golcito21

Buenas amigos del foro!

   Yo tengo funcionando perfecto el amplificador estereo simple que arme hace unas semanas.
  El tema es que termine de armar mi Amplificador en Puente con 2 TDA2050, conectado a un subwoofer de 12 pulgadas, de 8 Ohms.
   Lo probe y funciona, pero detecte un problema... 
Se escucha una radio de fondo  
A un volumen bastante molesto, casi el mismo que el de la señal que realmente deberia escuchar

  El tema es que yo saco el sonido desde la compu (que esta a unos 7 metros):
Que me conviene: 

A) Tener un cable corto que lleva la señal desde la compu, y dejo largos los cables de parlantes
B) Hago largo el cable que lleva la señal de la compu, y corto el cable de los parlantes?


Para ser mas exacto:

A) Compu ---> Amplificador---------------------------> Parlantes

B) Compu----------------------------->Amplificador--->Parlantes


  Calculo que la opcion A es la ideal, (actualmente tengo la B) Puede ser por esto que me este agarrando una radio ?

PD (Para Tavo): Este tambien lo arme con los TDA "Falsificados" y uno calienta mas que el otro...
Estoy seguro que no es un problema de PCB, ni de montaje, ni soldaduras.
 Mañana voy a ver si consigo originales y pruebo otra vez


----------



## AlEJO7534

hola golcito21, ya lo tienes montado en un chasis metalico????? , aterrizaste a masa el trafo??? subete unas fotos y miramos, por que el mio que es un TDA2050 en puente, lo arme y aterrize todo y cero ruidos y tambien lo conecto al pc, no creo que sea por el recorrido del cable mira aqui unas fotos del aterrizaje, y en si el montaje, hecha un ojo y sube las fotos tuyas. 

PD. y los TDA2050 mios tambien son truchos y suenan muy bien.


----------



## juan_inf

Alejo por lo que se ve en la foto pusistes el masa de la fuente y del amplificador al chasis  ¿ cierto ?


----------



## golcito21

Hola Alejo!

   Gracias por tu consejo. La verdad es que antes de meter todo en el chasis, lo estoy probando montado sobre una tabla. Tambien sospeche de que no conectar las masas podria causar ese efecto, pero me desoriento el hecho de que el primero que arme, lo tengo en las mismas condiciones, y no tiene esa interferencia! Igual voy a probar y luego te cuento.

Saludos y gracias nuevamente!

PD: Siempre me gusto como habia quedado tu proyecto


----------



## AlEJO7534

Juan el cable verde es la tercera pata del enchufe de suministro electrico y llega al chasis y el gris es una tierra (pantalla) que tiene mi trafo y tambien la aterrizo al chasis y alli se convierte en una sola tierra, y todo ok, golcito esa interferencia hay que estudiarla bien si puedes subete unas foticos con el celular o lo que tengas a mano y miramos, saludos. 



PD. Tener pendiente aislar el disipador de los TDA del chasis metalico de alguna manera o aislar los TDA del disipador, para evitar inconvenientes de polaridad negativa de TDAs con las tierras. (yo aisle el disipador montandolo en una base plastica de material ABS industrial.)


----------



## joaquy2010

hola golcito21 , te comento hace un tiempo tube el mismo problema con un subwoofer de un sintoamplificador muteki de sony , solucione el problema con un cable rca de audio car , viene con terminales dorados y el cable es lila o violeta , por dentro la masa es trenzada supuestamente para evitar las filtraciones de ruidos en un auto , espero que te sirva igual antes de eso provaria tu opcion A


----------



## mariano22

hola! 
Hace tiempo (como 8 meses) que tengo un ampli TDA2040 y me ha andado de maravillas. Pero ya me arte de que al encenderlo y apagarlo hace el clásico "bup-bup"

Alguien sabe como eliminarlo?

Un saludo y felicitaciones marianos por otro de tus aportazos que me estan sirviendo!


----------



## mnicolau

Ahí va un regalito... incorpora protector y retardo a la conexión para parlantes, un sensor (mediante un NTC) que regula la velocidad de los coolers según la temperatura (colocar disipador tipo clip al BD139) y un simple "earthing" para colocar todas las masas en estrella y mediante una resistencia de bajo valor al chasis. 
Está probado y funcionando...

Saludos


----------



## angel36

jajaj se nota que la practica hace al maestro...jejej yo reniego con un monton con el pcbwizard...
gracias mariano....


----------



## mnicolau

De nada...

mariano22, ese circuito te va a evitar tu "bup-bup".

Saludos


----------



## golcito21

Bueno, como prometi, ahi van las fotos de mi proyecto:

  Home Theather casero, con los amplificadores del gran Mariano Nicolau, y la ayuda de todos ustedes:

1 x Amplificador estereo (Parlantes traseros)
1 x Amplificador Simple (Canal Central)
1 x Amplificador Puente (Sub-woofer)

   Ya se que muchas cosas estan sobre-dimensionadas (Cooler/Gabinete/Amperimetro ) Es que eran materiales que estaba reciclando de un equipo que encontre en la calle. Pase horas puliendo el chasis y el frente de alumino.

   Otro defecto es el de tener 2 transformadores y fuentes (Es que empece armando el primer amplificador y despues me emocione y me salia muy caro buscar un trafo de 10 amp, y tenia uno de 5 disponible)
   Todavia me faltan algunas cosas (como los potenciometros para el volumen) pero no pude resistir la tentacion de probarlo...
   Espero que esto les sirva a muchos como yo, que miran estos foros, preguntandose si seran capaces o no.... Animense, los resultados son excelentes, y de yapa, se aprende y mucho!!!


----------



## angel36

golcito21 te quedo lindo el ampli...a disfrutarlo


----------



## Nimer

Me encantó como quedó esa chapa.. Con qué lo puliste para que quede tan bien?

Este amplificador me está tentando.. Tengo que ver a cuanto consigo los transformadores de dicroica...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo estoy teniendo un poco de bardo con los trafos de dicroica: vibran como unos HDP...con o sin carga . Me rompí el lomo para que no hubiera ni un ruido en los amplificadores ni en los parlantes...y no lo hay, pero le acercás la oreja al gabinete del ampli y se escucha MMMMMMMMMM....y eso que les puse amortiguamiento de ruidos con "goma eva" y otras verduras similares y lo sujeté con una chapa a medida, pero no hay caso...vibran mucho...

Ver el archivo adjunto 12843​


----------



## golcito21

Gracias por los comentarios!
Nimer: El frente del chasis es de aluminio. Estaba pintado de negro. Primero lo lije con una lija al agua 200, despues 400, despues 600... y por ultimo, cuando ya no quedaba ni una raya, con una lija al agua 1000. En el trabajo tengo una amoladora de banco con un paño, eso le dio el toque final de brillo. Despues Blem u Autopolish... Flor de laburo, pero ahora lo uso de espejo tambien  ;-)


----------



## alcorte

golcito21... si queres pulir el aluminio y dejarlo con un acabado opaco, te recomiento virulana sola, primero haces todo el proceso del la lijas hasta la mas fina y por ultimo le das con virulana, y si lo queres brillante, haces lo mismo pero a la virulana le pones detergente. yo lo hago siempre en el laburo y quedan barbaras.


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Yo estoy teniendo un poco de bardo con los trafos de dicroica: vibran como unos HDP...con o sin carga . Me rompí el lomo para que no hubiera ni un ruido en los amplificadores ni en los parlantes...y no lo hay, pero le acercás la oreja al gabinete del ampli y se escucha MMMMMMMMMM....y eso que les puse amortiguamiento de ruidos con "goma eva" y otras verduras similares y lo sujeté con una chapa a medida, pero no hay caso...vibran mucho...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 12843​


Hola Eduardo, como estás? tanto tiempo...

Respecto de la vibración de los transformadores de dicroica... Mmm... A mi no me pasa eso, tengo dos transformadores juntos: Las entradas en paralelo (220V) y las salidas en serie (12+12) para hacer una fuente simétrica.
Resulta que encendiéndolos juntos si vibraban, pero hice un "truco". Me fuí al taller con los dos transformadores, y los soldé (con puntadas, no con cordón de soldadura) de los dos lados.

Bueno, y respecto de la vibración, creo que ahí entra a jugar la marca del transformador... Los míos si son excelentes, marca *Depli*. Es una empresa seria, hacen cosas buenas. En aquel tiempo (hace unos 4 meses) los pagué 28 pesos argentinos cada uno. Ahora deben haber aumentado.

Otra cosita:
Respecto a fijar el transformador en el gabinete, lo hice de la misma manera que vos. Con una chapa en "U" que abraza el transformador, atornillada al chasis. Y entre la chapa y el transformador, *una capa de goma espuma* (robada de un colchón de casa). Cero vibraciones. La goma espuma absorbe la vibración, que es casi nula, y no se siente nada, ni ruido siquiera.

Si te sirve mi consejo, en buena hora. Yo lo hice así y quedó muy bien...
Saludos!!

Tavo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Tavo! gracias por los tips!
La verdad es que no sé que marca son los trafos, por que son los que vendían en San Juan , pero ya voy a buscar uno que tengo suelto y te digo.
En cuanto a sujetarlo, está tal cual lo vez en la foto. En la parte de abajo (entre el piso y el trafo) y entre los trafos tiene dos capas de goma eva, pero los trafos no están soldados...es más...ni se me hubiera ocurrido hacerlo .
No sé...me parece medio enrredado soldar los trafos, sobre todo por que voy a mezclar los campos magnéticos de ellos y es probable que acople variaciones de potencia de uno al otro...pero estoy pensando en voz alta 

Lástima que para hacer cualquier modificación tengo que desarmar medio ampli, pero ya voy a ver que onda....no vaya a ser que los suelde nomás .

Gracias por los datos!!!


----------



## pabloka

alcorte dijo:


> golcito21... si queres pulir el aluminio y dejarlo con un acabado opaco, te recomiento virulana sola, primero haces todo el proceso del la lijas hasta la mas fina y por ultimo le das con virulana, y si lo queres brillante, haces lo mismo pero a la virulana le pones detergente. yo lo hago siempre en el laburo y quedan barbaras.



Siiiii Alcorte , segui tus consejos del detergente y , esploto el brillo !!!!!! quedo una maravilla , les paso las fotos del gabinete disipador , el cual va a contar con un tda2030 , tda2040 , un tda2050 todos en puente y estereos  mas un tda 2050 monofonico para un sbwoofer , todo conectado a un previo y un divisor de frecuencias activo , ya me falta menos , cuando lo termine subo las fotos, saludos para todos.


----------



## quino2

hola,, tengo un problema con un amplificador que esta hecho con un tda 2050 (lo saque de un equipo marca sony)  funciona bien el problema es que tiene un puequeño zumbido,, la fuente es un tranfo de 24 v rectificado con un capasitor 1000 mf y la senal de sonido la saco de uno de los parlantes de la pc..  como puedo solucionarlo..gracias


----------



## Guillermemomemin

ahí esta el problema, es un chiste un capacitor de 1000 uf, jajajajaja, mira, tienen  que ser por lo menos de 4700 uf por rama, mínimo, entonces se dice que son 2 capacitores de 4700, si puedes tambien agregale dos de 2200 uf por rama, y dos de 100 nf cerámicos, para filtrado fino. con esto, no tengras problemas, y un exelente sonido.


suerte con tu proyecto


----------



## Tavo

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> ahí esta el problema, es un chiste un capacitor de 1000 uf, jajajajaja, mira, tienen  que ser por lo menos de 4700 uf por rama, mínimo, entonces se dice que son 2 capacitores de 4700, *si puedes tambien agregale dos de 2200 uf por rama*, y dos de 100 nf cerámicos, para filtrado fino. con esto, no tengras problemas, y un exelente sonido.
> 
> 
> suerte con tu proyecto



Lo que está *en rojo* NO es necesario. Yo lo tengo así, hasta hay fotos de mi placa rectificadora, pero no es lo correcto, funciona bien, pero no es como se debe hacer.

Me explicó Cacho (también lo leí en el post de Fogonazo sobre fuentes) que es mejor agregar capacitores de igual capacidad en paralelo, o sea, si por ejemplo vas a rectificar cualquiera de las dos ramas, debés poner:
O bien dos capacitores de 4700uF en paralelo (es de sobra, no vale la pena para este ampli) o bien dos de 3300uF o 2200uF en la misma configuración. Siempre ambos de igual capacidad, por el tema de las resistencias internas... Etc... 

Y ese filtrado de 1000uF... Es una broma... Dejate de j**er. Claro, es de un equipo Sony, COMERCIAL.

Saludos!
Tavo.


----------



## quino2

gracias provare asi como dice tavo 10 puse 1000uf por era como estaba la fuente, y a propocito la plaqueta la alimento con 30v+ , no es una fuente partida y si es de un sony comercial viejo
  gracias


----------



## Tavo

> y a propocito la plaqueta *la alimento con 30v+* , no es una fuente partida y si es de un sony comercial viejo


Con +-30VCC volás el chip. Soporta +-25V como máximo. No entiendo el esquema de tu fuente, podrías publicarlo? ¿El rectificador está compuesto de solo dos diodos rectificadores? Si es así, estamos hablando de una fuente dobladora de tensión, y sería más lógico, aunque no mucho más.

Fotos?

Saludos.
Tavo.



			
				Guillermemomemin dijo:
			
		

> gracias tavo por tu respuesta, eso no lo sabia, yo pensaba que entre mas filtrado tuviera era mejor, no importando los capacitores que fueran. jeje, hoy aprendí algo nuevo.



De nada Guillermo. Deberías leer este post en caso de tener más dudas sobre fuentes de alimentación para Audio.


----------



## Guillermemomemin

una pregunta un poco tonta, pero es necesaria

si los intedrados van en un mismo disipador deben de llevar micas?

gracias


----------



## julienalexander

Lo ideal seria que llevaran mica siempre, debido a que la parte de los integrados que hace contacto con el disipador esta conectada a -V y si el disipador toca por accidente a la carcaza (conectada a masa para evitar interferencias) estamos en problemas. Yo te recomendaria que le pongas mica y grasa siliconada a los dos. Es la mejor opcion al parecer. Aunque en realidad no habria problema si los dos integrados estan alimentados con la misma tension, puede darse el caso de que toque la carcaza, asi que yo me inclinaria por aislar todo y dejar el disipador sin conectar a nada.

Saludos, Julienalexander


----------



## mnicolau

Están muy caros los trafos, y todavía te queda toda la etapa de rectificado y filtrado que suma unos cuántos $$ más. Con menos de la mitad de lo que vale ese trafo te armás una compacta de estas y solucionás todo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/

Hay que animarse nada más...

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

*¡JOYA!*
Eso si……En modo Puente, imprescindible el cooler.
Un Saludo, Gracias Mariano.


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bueno Carlos 

PD: qué papel utilizás para hacer los pcbs? (te quedó bien prolijo).

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Gracias Mariano.
Lo de los PCB: A raíz de lo tratado en:
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/grabar-placas-impresos-ataque-quimico-11192/index10.html#post345930_
Como digo allí; yo usaba papel aceitado. Pero al ver algunos videos me pico la curiosidad, me fui a la librería y compre un par de hojas de cada papel que me parecía podía andar.
Y lo más gracioso es que, el que anduvo perfecto, fue el que ya había intentado usar hace un año y fue un fracaso, dado que ni siquiera se adhería el tóner: PAPEL FOTOGRAFICO PARA CHORRO A TINTA, pero imprimir en LASER obviamente.
Lo único a tener en cuenta ,es que hay que limpiar muuuuy bien con cepillo de dientes, pues deja una capita media “plasticosa” y al ser transparente hay que tener mucho cuidado y mirarla con mucha luz.
Un Saludo.


----------



## angel36

Mariano que paso con el pre con el tl072.....no estaba en este post......

O como casi siempre me equivoco....=)


----------



## juanchilp

hola que tal, una consulta, quiero realizar una especie de home theater 5.1 ahora que tengo tiempo para mi cuarto, pero estoy en duda si realizar en modo stereo o modo bridge,primer caso que pensé y me parece el mas apropiado,  es modo simple la amplificación es a través de 6 plaquetas de tda2040 formando una salida 5.1
  La segunda opción es realizar 2 plaquetas en modo bridge y las otras 4 plaquetas en simple amplication, que de entrada tienen un conversor 5.1 , la duda radica en que el tda 2040 sino lo pasa de los 18W tengo un THD de 0.5% solamente. Si nos vamos un poco a la matematica para suponer la potencia brindada, suponiendo que lo hago en modo simple con 6 plaquetas serian 18*6 = 108W reales en un dormitorio de 4x5 metros me parece mas que aceptable. Y si lo hago con 2 plaquetas en modo bridge son casi 40w + 40w = 80W con un THD de 0.5% y cuatro plaquetas más en modo simple son 18*4=72W , andaria casi a los 152w Reales en optimo rendimiento, me parece que no lo voy a usar casi nunca esos 152W reales para un cuarto tan chico. Y la verdad nose si usaré los 108W anteriores de las 6 placas en modo simple.
¿ Ustedes que piensan al respecto ?


----------



## Tavo

Más que calcular los Watts que vas a "tener", yo apuntaría al final final: Los parlantes y cajas acústicas. Podés tener muy buenos equipos, pero si no tenés buen "hardware de sonido" no lográs nada bueno. Fijate ese tema, y como vas a resolver el tema de la frecuencias destinadas a cada uno. ¿Me explico?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sobre el ".1", calculo que ese canal NO debería ser de la misma potencia que el resto, ya que cuesta "mas" reproducir los graves *y que se sientan*.

Yo haría tres módulos con TDA2030 (modo simple), dos con TDA2050 (modo simple) y uno con *TDA2050 en modo bridge*.

Pero... (siempre los peros):
Tenés que tener al menos DOS fuentes de alimentación, calculo, para semejante consumo; no es conveniente que pongas toda la carga en un transformador...
Yo alimentaría los TDA2050 (puente) y los dos TDA2050 (simple) con un buen transformador y banco de caps (aprovechando que todos esos amplis se alimentan con una misma tensión) y los otros tres, que no requieren mucha corriente, con otro.

Y sobre las frecuencias... Bueno, a investigar.


			
				Wikipedia - Sistemas de sonido multicanal dijo:
			
		

> *Sistema 5.1*
> 
> Símbolo de sonido 5.1.
> En sistemas de sonido surround, como los habituales y caseros home cinema, 5.1 hace referencia a la forma en que es distribuido el sonido. En este caso, 5 altavoces que tratan *de forma independiente un rango determinado de frecuencias*. Cuando se trata de 5 altavoces se distribuyen del siguiente modo: central (emite sonidos medios o de voz), delantero izquierdo y derecho (emite sonidos de todo tipo, a excepción de los bajos), trasero izquierdo y derecho (emiten sonidos de ambientación). Por el último "*.1*" hace referencia al canal de *subwoofer* (*emite todos los sonidos con frecuencias aproximadamente hasta los 100 Hz*).



Fijate de tener bien en claro eso, y como vas a hacer los filtros (Pasivos o Activos).

Comentá si avanzás en algo o si te "cuadra" mi propuesta.







Saludos.
Tavo.

PS: Te dejo EL LINK al artículo de Wikipedia, está muy resumido pero interesante.


----------



## juanchilp

gracias tavo por responder, la idea seria ésta, primero hacer https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/conversor-audio-estereo-5-1-a-20389/ , lo que no me convense es la respuesta de frecuencias del sonido el woofer en ese diagrama, porque no me doy cuenta cuando corta la frecuencia, pero eso lo arreglo de ultima sino me convence los bajos del subwoofer realizó otro filtro activo acoplado al anterior. Y para el subwoofer si es el problema realizó en modo bridge con tda2040 y los otros canales restantes con tda2040 en modo simple que me parece que no es poco 18w.La verdad me parece mucha potencia para donde lo voy a usar. ¿vos decis que es poca potencia para un dormitorio de 4x5metros ? la potencia total seria 18w*5+30w=120w si se realiza como se menciona anteriormente, porque usar un tda2050 ya me parece mucha potencia. Acepto insultos respecto a este comentario sino estamos de acuerdo  
Los parlantes le voy a poder filtros pasivos para un mejor desempeño. La Corriente del circuito la manejo con 3 tranformadores independientes a los modulos, no es problema la corriente del tranfo. Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ese esquema no corta ninguna frecuencia ni nada que se le parezca, por que no tiene los filtros: lo único que hace es sintetizar un par de canales extra a partir de la información estéreo convencional.
Si bien funciona, no es lo mejor que hay. Si no tenés una señal 5.1 para excitar a cada canal te recomiendo que encares un sistema 2.1 bien armado y ajustado, que es mas o menos el mismo bardo que armar un 5.1, pero mucho mas simple de ajustar y probablemente con mejores resultados.
Por otra parte, si no tenés los parlantes que vas a usar y sus datos relevantes, no podés saber cuanta potencia te hace falta, así que en eso está jugando a las adivinanzas...


----------



## Tavo

Bueno, hacé como quieras. No soy partidario de usar TDA2040, ya que por unos pesos más se consigue un chip mas avanzado y que puede trabajar a la potencia del 2040 pero descansado. Que quiero decir con esto? Que si emplearías TDA7294 no quiere decir que uses el sistema "al palo" todo el día...
Un TDA2050 trabaja más descansado que un TDA2040, entregando la misma potencia.

Va, hacé como quieras, la última palabra la tenés vos, el equipo va a ser tuyo.

Sobre los filtros pasivos... No es recomendable usar este tipo de network en estos sistemas, ya que es más preciso un filtro activo que uno pasivo.
Aparte,
¿Para que querrías mandar TODA la señal al amplificador si al final vas a usar 1/4 de la misma?
¿Para qué vas a "meterle" desde 20Hz hasta 20KHz si al final vas a cortar buena parte de la señal?



ezavalla dijo:


> Ese esquema no corta ninguna frecuencia ni nada que se le parezca, por que no tiene los filtros: lo único que hace es sintetizar un par de canales extra a partir de la información estéreo convencional.
> Si bien funciona, no es lo mejor que hay. Si no tenés una señal 5.1 para excitar a cada canal te recomiendo que encares un sistema 2.1 bien armado y ajustado, que es mas o menos el mismo bardo que armar un 5.1, pero mucho mas simple de ajustar y probablemente con mejores resultados.
> Por otra parte, si no tenés los parlantes que vas a usar y sus datos relevantes, no podés saber cuanta potencia te hace falta, así que en eso está jugando a las adivinanzas...














Ésa es la respuesta que necesitabas, de alguien mas sabio que yo. 
Opino EXACTAMENTE lo mismo que Eduardo. Es preferible que hagas un 2.1


----------



## angel36

Si te refieres a polarizar la salida del amplificador hacia el parlante....

no va el cable del negativo a gnd o tierra, es indistinto en que orden conectes el parlante a la salida del amplificador...pero es solo allí donde debes conectar los dos cables que provienen del parlante.

CREO...estar en lo correcto sino alguien mas seguramente aportara su opinion..

En mi caso particular( TDA 2050 en puente) conecte el parlante en su salida correspondiente en el pcb...y funciona perfecto

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Guillermemomemin dijo:
			
		

> una pregunta que a lomejor ya la hicieron, pero yo no la encontré y por eso la hago.
> 
> para el amplificador en puente se le debe aplicar gnd al parlante?



Si la configuración es "Puente" el parlante *NO* lleva conexión a GND, se conecta entre las patas Nº 4 de cada integrados.


----------



## Guillermemomemin

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si la configuración es "Puente" el parlante *NO* lleva conexión a GND, se conecta entre las patas Nº 4 de cada integrados.



gracias.


otra cosa.


se pueden conectar 2 amplificadores en puente en un solo parlante?


----------



## Fogonazo

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> ...otra cosa.
> 
> se pueden conectar 2 amplificadores en puente en un solo parlante?



Nop, si quieres mayor potencia debes armar un amplificador mas grande (Potente).


----------



## Guillermemomemin

pero una vez leí, hace mucho tiempo que si a cada canal se le ponia una resistencia del mismo valor la salida se mezclaba, o algo así. ya no me acuerdo bien.


----------



## Tavo

No, estás equivocado.

Con respecto a "puentear" amplificadores, es muy simple: Sólo se pueden puentear dos amplificadores mono.
Lo que vos querés hacer es poner en configuración puente dos amplificadores QUE YA ESTÁN EN PUENTE!

Te recomiendo que si lo que buscás es potencia, te armes un amplificador con dos TDA7294 en puente. Ahí tenés asegurados unos 100Wrms. Y en modo simple te da algo de 50Wrms.
Podés hacer como quieras, usar dos TDA2050 en puente (que la potencia es muy similar al TDA7294 simple) o un TDA7294 en modo simple (o puente, depende cuanta potencia estás buscando).

¿Que estás planeando hacer? A que "cosa" (parlantes, bafles, etc) le vas a conectar los amplificadores?


----------



## Guillermemomemin

bueno, eso no lo sabía. pero lo de conectar los 2 canales en un mismo parlante no hay manera de arreglarlo?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Primero deberías asumir que los fabricantes de parlantes *MIENTEN DESAFORADAMENTE* :enfadado:

Se podrían poner en paralelo los canales de un amplificador puente stereo para disponer de mas corriente de salida . . . peeeeeeeeeeeeero no es tan tan sencillo.

Saludos !


----------



## Guillermemomemin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se podrían poner en paralelo los canales de un amplificador puente stereo para disponer de mas corriente de salida . . . peeeeeeeeeeeeero no es tan tan sencillo.




como sería? aunque sea dificil


----------



## Tavo

Ahora, la verdad te digo, no entiendo para que te querés complicar la cosa más de lo que está.

Te aseguro que si armás UN SOLO TDA2050 en MODO SIMPLE, jamás lo vas a poner a tope de volumen!!! Ese parlante no se banca más que 25-28Wrms!
Además te digo que no te conviene usar el amplificador TDA7377, porque ya de entrada es un amplificador diseñado para CAR AUDIO (audio en autos), se alimenta de 12V. Es más complejo el armado y más caro el chip.
Tenés muchas contras respecto a eso! Por qué no armas un solo TDA2050 en modo simple para amplificar ese parlante? Después si querés, mandale el pre que se te antoje!


----------



## mnicolau

tavo10 dijo:


> Además te digo que no te conviene usar el amplificador TDA7377, porque ya de entrada es un amplificador diseñado para CAR AUDIO (audio en autos), se alimenta de 12V...



No es correcta la afirmación tavo, muchos sistemas 2.1 están armados con TDA737X, todos alimentados con "12[V]" y algunos muy interesantes como estos por ejemplo:

http://www.edifier98.com.ar/modelos/c2.html
http://www.edifier98.com.ar/modelos/x3.html

Utilizan la configuración stereo/bridge que presenta el datasheet. Al igual que varios de la línea Edifier.

O éste...

http://www.edifier98.com.ar/modelos/s330d.html

Con un par de IC 737X, uno para el sub doble bobina y otro para los satélites. Te puedo asegurar que andan muuy bien, teniendo en cuenta el uso que se les dá a estos sistemas.

PD: En el caso de Guillermo, coincido con usar otra opción que sea mono.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> No es correcta la afirmación tavo, muchos sistemas 2.1 están armados con TDA737X, todos alimentados con "12[V]" y algunos muy interesantes como estos por ejemplo:
> 
> http://www.edifier98.com.ar/modelos/c2.html
> http://www.edifier98.com.ar/modelos/x3.html
> 
> Utilizan la configuración stereo/bridge que presenta el datasheet. Al igual que varios de la línea Edifier.
> 
> O éste...
> 
> http://www.edifier98.com.ar/modelos/s330d.html
> 
> Con un par de IC 737X, uno para el sub doble bobina y otro para los satélites. Te puedo asegurar que andan muuy bien, teniendo en cuenta el uso que se les dá a estos sistemas.
> 
> PD: En el caso de Guillermo, coincido con usar otra opción que sea mono.
> 
> Saludos



Oops... Disculpas. Al menos, no imginé eso. Ya que hace tiempo vi un modelo que lleva dos TDA2050. Estoy hablando de los mismos equipos, Edifier. Por cierto, son muy buenos, muy buen calidad.



> luego les paso los circuitos para que los analicen


No nos pases nada...
Sin ver más, adivino que estás queriendo hacer un proyecto de la página Construya su Videorockola. Ya lo ví, ese mismo, que lleva 4 TDA7294.
El proyecto, es este mismo: -->
Amp 300W (en realidad son dos canales de 150W cada uno, que en realidad son 100W cada uno, si se usa con transductores en 8ohms )







Los mismos amplificadores para guitarra comerciales, me refiero precisamente al MARSHALL 100-DFX (100Wrms) está hecho con 2 TDA7294 en configuración puente. Y creo que MARSHALL no miente acerca de potencias en vatios.

Pregunta del remate:
*¿Es ese o yo me equivoqué de apurado que soy?*

Sobre la consola... Vás a trabajar más sobre eso que sobre la potencia en si. Te conviene comprarla hecha, creo que una inversión así se justifica (al menos para mi).

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

> que pasa si le pongo de 4 ohms?


Directamente ni lo intentes. Esos integrados, el par, están trabajando en configuración PUENTE. Es obvio que no es conveniente exigirlos demasiado, ya que no olvides que después de todo, son integrados! No digo que seas malos ni nada... Es que creo que unos buenos transistores "se la bancan más" que un aglomerado de transistores (Disculpas si digo alguna huevada, aunque no creo).
Creo que 4 transistores 2N3055 se bancan más "castigo" que 2 TDA7294. Y ni hablar de entramos en MOSFETs. Un par IRFP240/9240...

Igual, considero que es un integrado de excelencia, muy bueno. No lo menosprecio, para nada. Tengo unas ganas de terribles de armarme alguno.


----------



## Agucasta

Hola, buen día para el foro! Mariano, después de tanto tiempo sin comentar en este tema, tengo una duda, medio tonta, pero es fundamental para mi. Hice un ampli en puente con 2 TDA2050, y anduvo muy bien, lo tengo con una fuente de 17 0 17 [3A] en alterna, (+-24.4V CC) y lo tengo con un parlante de 12" con un filtro activo pasabajos. 

Quiero hacer otro, puente 2050, pero me ofrecen el trafo igual al que tengo, a pedido, a 120 pesos! y tienen uno ya hecho, de 15 0 15V [2.5 A] por rama a 65 pesos. Yo lo quiero para un parlante de 10" (8ohm) para hacer "midrange" no "subwoofer" como el otro. 

Con el trafo de 15 0 15 x 2.5 amper (+-21.5V CC) , me servirá o tengo que gastarme los 120 pesos??

Desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda en este foro..


----------



## juanchilp

agucasta89 dijo:


> Hola, buen día para el foro! Mariano, después de tanto tiempo sin comentar en este tema, tengo una duda, medio tonta, pero es fundamental para mi. Hice un ampli en puente con 2 TDA2050, y anduvo muy bien, lo tengo con una fuente de 17 0 17 [3A] en alterna, (+-24.4V CC) y lo tengo con un parlante de 12" con un filtro activo pasabajos.
> 
> Quiero hacer otro, puente 2050, pero me ofrecen el trafo igual al que tengo, a pedido, a 120 pesos! y tienen uno ya hecho, de 15 0 15V [2.5 A] por rama a 65 pesos. Yo lo quiero para un parlante de 10" (8ohm) para hacer "midrange" no "subwoofer" como el otro.
> 
> Con el trafo de 15 0 15 x 2.5 amper (+-21.5V CC) , me servirá o tengo que gastarme los 120 pesos??
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda en este foro..




pregunta precios en otras casas de eletronica, un tranfo 15 + 15 de 5 amperios esta relativamente $ 70 , y uno de 17 + 17 de 5A esta $100 , y vos estas dienciendo que son de 3A amperios los que te venden a ese precio es una locura, encima te quedas corto para el tda2050 con 3A en modo bridge


----------



## Agucasta

Hola a todos! Quiero aportar algo que hice:

Compré un transformador hecho a medidas, de 15 + 15V [3A] para alimentar un amplificador en modo puente con el integrado TDA 2050. Tengo otro transformador, de 17 + 17 [5A]. Los dos rectificados correctamente, con 4700uF por rama, y FUNCIONAN IGUAL, tanto el de 15 + 15 como el de 17 + 17. Y en cuanto al consumo, en Amperios, no creo que el TDA consuma más de 3A. porque con este trafo anda muy bien al máximo de volumen con un parlante de 12".

Sólo eso, es para comentarles que no hace falta gastarse toda la guita en semejante trafo de 17 + 17 [5A].. (ahí te ahorrás como 20 0 30 pesos.. pagué 45 pesos el trafo de 15+15)

Muchas gracias a todos por colaborar con esta red de conocimientos colectivos. (no inteligencia colectiva), y que alguien me corrija si estoy equivocado, aunque lo que les cuento es mi experiencia (no cálculos ni especulaciones)

Agustín.


----------



## Tavo

Si es para armar un TDA2050 modo simple, yo *creo* que con 17+17 VCA a 2,5A es suficiente. Pero para dos chips de estos en puente, *creo* que el mínimo de potencia debería ser 3A.

La potencia deseada a entregar al parlante, está condicionada en parte por la alimentación del amplificador en cuestión. Si alimentás dos TDA2050 puente con 2A va a funcionar bien a bajo volumen de entrada, pero a medida que empezamos a exigirlo más... Se nota que comienza a hacer "clipping" (recorte), debido a la falta de corriente que el ampli nos "pide". Eso lleva a consecuencia que también baja la tensión de alimentación; entonces no hay manera de evitarlo.
La forma correcta sería alimentarlo con la tensión y corriente suficientes.

No me quiero extender en cálculos, cada uno sabe lo que sigue después de esto, las famosas discusiones: Bolsillo. Dinero. Escatimar. Sobrar.
¿Se entiende?

Creo que para alguien con un mínimo de seguridad y conocimientos básicos se debe dar cuenta lo que está haciendo.

Saludos. 

PS: "creo" no son afirmaciones, son estimaciones.


----------



## jlpua

Saludos a todos los compañeros es mi  primer comentario en el foro y quiero contarles que arme el amplificador con tda2050 con una modificacion las dos resistencias de 4.7 las cambie a 3.2 y lo alimente con una fuente de 12 + 12 y suena hermoso sonido excelente promto subire las fotos para que vean lo resultante, y disculpen que mi comentario salga del tema consecuente
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola jlpua bienvenido al foro, esperamos esas fotos. A disfrutar el ampli...

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

Gracias g.corallo.. De hecho ya he usado solo un pote para regular el volumen antes y no me ha gustado el resultado, lo regula no muy exacto(por asi decirlo). Por eso PRefiero colocarle el pre con los dos TL071 de tu otro post..


----------



## juanchilp

jlpua dijo:


> Saludos a todos los compañeros es mi  primer comentario en el foro y quiero contarles que arme el amplificador con tda2050 con una modificacion las dos resistencias de 4.7 las cambie a 3.2 y lo alimente con una fuente de 12 + 12 y suena hermoso sonido excelente promto subire las fotos para que vean lo resultante, y disculpen que mi comentario salga del tema consecuente
> Saludos



el tda2050 en puente, ¿ suena bien con un transformador 12 + 12 ? ¿ hay recortes de graves o graves no tan profundos al rectificar dicho transformador +/-16V ( por la "caida de tension" ) ?
o ¿me convendria realizar el tda 2040 que se alimenta con +/-16v  antes del tda 2050 en 4Ohm +/-18v?


----------



## jlpua

bueno compañero yo lo arme con una fuente de 12+12 a 3 amp suena bien a hora estoy en el proceso de montaje de graves y agudos, hay una perrdida pero hay un pre dentro de los foros con 2n3904 y en la primera prueba que hize montado en la protoboard hubo compensacion falta mo9ntarlo en impreoso a ver si hay mas ganancias 
Saludos


----------



## Guillermemomemin

jlpua dijo:


> a hora estoy en el proceso de montaje de graves y agudos, hay una perrdida pero hay un pre dentro de los foros con 2n3904 y en la primera prueba que hize montado en la protoboard hubo compensacion falta mo9ntarlo en impreoso a ver si hay mas ganancias
> Saludos



yo te recomendaria mejor que usaras uno con operacionales, yo hice este, lo tengo funcionando y trabaja a mil maravillas. yo pienso que tiene mas fidelidad uno con operacionales

saludos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola: 
A ver si me pueden dar una manito:
El cacharro está prácticamente terminado, *TDA 2050 en puente*.
Me podrían decir, qué varemos debo tener en cuenta respecto a la impedancia de los parlantes.
Ya se comentó, que 4 Ohm definitivamente NO. 
Me interesaba usar estas dos cajitas Sony 6 Ohm, 40W (nominal). Los parlantes, tienen la nomenclatura propia de Sony pero no pude encontrar ningún dato más.
Muchas Gracias. Un Saludo.


----------



## jlpua

Te recomiendo mas disipador para los tda calientan bueno y
 es mi recomendacion y de los parlantes no se a ver que opina mnicolau que tiene mas experiencia


----------



## carlitosferar

Gracias por las respuestas pero:
Respecto a la refrigeración:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/355640/ _ 
Y por lo de la inductancia: los valores del datashet son para configuración simple.
En mi caso (bridge), no hay data, por lo menos en forma directa, debe haber que calcularla, por eso pedí ayuda. Gracias de todos modos.

Un Saludo.

PD: Respecto a la potencia de los parlantes tambien sé que va muy escasa pero es lo que tengo de momento


----------



## Tavo

Mariano dijo:
			
		

> el tema del transformador, es que son MUY CAROS.. una vez quise en radio colonia comprar uno de 12+12 x 3 amp y me fueron con 70$!!!
> sabes de algun negoCio que los coben mas baratos? porque sino voy a tener que olvidar esa idea del sub...



Bueno, ya se que no es lo más económico, pero es lo correcto. Yo compré un transformador de 17+17 por 8A en Garbiero (Bahía Blanca, calle Terrada al fondo...) y lo pagué *$150*. Y NO me pareció caro para nada, todo lo contrario. Lo hice a pedido.
Te aconsejo que ahorres 100 mangos o menos y te compres algo bueno y clásico.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> mira tavo... sabias porque se tiende a utilizar las fuentes de PC... porque se consiguen y reparan facilmente. y tiran buena potencia... pero esta ese tema... de la poca corriente de la rama negativa.



Mariano:
*SI* podés alimentar el ampli para subwoofer con una fuente de PC, pero *NO LA PODES USAR COMO VIENE*! Tenés que modificarla para que:


La rama negativa entregue la misma corriente que la positiva, y eso es fácil por que normalmente es cambiar un par de diodos ultrarápidos de 1A por unos de 6A (y hacer algunos malabarismos para que quepan en el poco lugar que hay).
Con lo de arriba tenés +/-12V a 6A, pero la tensión es insuficiente para lograr la máxima potencia, así que ahora hay que modificar la realimentación del controlador del PWM para subir la tensión cerca del límite del TDA2050, y eso es simple, pero hay que desactivar las protecciones de la fuente.
Buscá el tema _*¨modificar fuente de PC¨*_ o algo por el estilo y ahí está todas las explicaciones mías (página 5) para hacerlo y un link a un documento que habla de como desactivar las protecciones.

Saludos!


----------



## mariano22

eza gracias por la recomendacion de la modificacion... calculo que de ultima usaré algun otro ampli a 12+12 pero por 6 amperes... pero que aunque sea me mande 30/35 watt...
tengo que ver bien el tema...

tavo... se me complica ahorrar 50$ para el bafle y vos queres que me comrpe un trafo de $150!!! jajaja (lo digo de onda)... soy como vos... si tengo plata... enseguida voy a una casa d electronica y la gasto..

un saludo


----------



## Tavo

Que bueno el comentario de Eduardo.

Pero yo ni loco me pongo a modificar una de esas porquerías, rebobinar el transformador para lograr más tensión, y corriente en la rama negativa.
Aparte que no me va la idea por el tamaño!! Imaginate si tenés que meter el ampli en un gabinete! Es mucho más grande que un transformador convencional, y con el riego de que en alguna ocasión se rompa, ya que carece de las protecciones.
Es raro y casi imposible que un transformador lineal falle. A no ser que se lo use inadecuadamente, dura para toda la vida.

Son opiniones. A mi tampoco me da mucho la billetera, pero prefiero invertir dinero en comprar un transformador que se que no me va a fallar jamás, a tener que ponerme a modificar una fuente de PC, que es un huevo.

Saludos.

PS: Animate con el sub, si hacés las cosas bien, te va a dar muy satisfactorios resultados...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> Pero yo ni loco me pongo a modificar una de esas porquerías, rebobinar el transformador para lograr más tensión, y corriente en la rama negativa.


No Tavo, no hay que rebobinar nada para llegar a los +/-22V. En el tema de la fuente de PC, DOSMETROS propone una modificación de los bobinados para llegar a tensiones más altas, pero para los 22V solo hay que tocar la realimentación del modulador PWM, y eso es con una resistencia y un trimpot...nada más. Leé mi aporte en la página 5 de ese tema...


----------



## mariano22

con alta corriente en ambas ramas de la tension? (6 amperes aprox)

La otra vez me comentaron en un negosio que los amplis comerciales, estan dejando de ser con transformadores y reemplazandolos por SMPS por su peso y eficiencia. Ojo, estoy hablando de amplis profecionales y de altas potencias (100watt para arriba)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mariano22 dijo:


> con alta corriente en ambas ramas de la tension? (6 amperes aprox)


 Claro! Para eso es la modificación. Lo de los 6-Amp depende de la potencia de la fuente y es el valor previsto para la tensión de salida mas alta. Con 12V dá mucho más...


mariano22 dijo:


> La otra vez me comentaron en un negosio que los amplis comerciales, estan dejando de ser con transformadores y reemplazandolos por SMPS por su peso y eficiencia. Ojo, estoy hablando de amplis profecionales y de altas potencias (100watt para arriba)


Y sí, es lógico que suceda en algún momento. Un trafo de 12V 50VA, o dos, es chico y no muy pesado. Pero un trafo de 1-kVA para un ampli de 300W x 2 pesa muchos, pero muchos kilos. Vos verás...


----------



## Tavo

mariano22 dijo:


> La otra vez me comentaron en un negosio que los amplis comerciales, estan dejando de ser con transformadores y reemplazandolos por SMPS por su peso y eficiencia. Ojo, estoy hablando de amplis profecionales y de altas potencias (100watt para arriba)



Mirá el dato... No sabía.
Aún así no pienso alimentar los amplificadores que vaya a hacer con fuentes SMPS.

Aporto algo que nadie piensa (creo):
Acaso no vieron los amplificadores de Alta Gama (Hi-Fi y Hi-End) que usan Transformadores Toroidales, por el tema de la circulación de la corriente... Bueno, algo así era, el tema es que ni siquiera usan transformadores con chapas "E". Es un detalle a tener en cuenta.

El día que encuentren un amplificador de alta gama alimentado con una SMPS, me avisan y renuncio a los transformadores lineales. 

Saludos.


----------



## mariano22

Tavo dijo:


> Mirá el dato... No sabía.
> Aún así no pienso alimentar los amplificadores que vaya a hacer con fuentes SMPS.
> 
> Aporto algo que nadie piensa (creo):
> Acaso no vieron los amplificadores de Alta Gama (Hi-Fi y Hi-End) que usan Transformadores Toroidales, por el tema de la circulación de la corriente... Bueno, algo así era, el tema es que ni siquiera usan transformadores con chapas "E". Es un detalle a tener en cuenta.
> 
> El día que encuentren un amplificador de alta gama alimentado con una SMPS, me avisan y renuncio a los transformadores lineales.
> 
> Saludos.


 
ahahahaha no se nose... yo la otra vez me mostraron un ampli de alta potencia muy chico de tamaño y que se hagarraba sin dificultad con una sola mano. era sorprendente


----------



## Tavo

mariano22 dijo:


> ahahahaha no se nose... yo la otra vez me mostraron un ampli de alta potencia muy chico de tamaño y que se hagarraba sin dificultad con una sola mano. era sorprendente



Eso no es ningún chiste si ese amplificador del que hablas no es Hi-Fi, o tiene una distorsión del 5%...

Aparte ¿Que gracia tiene hacer los amplificadores más livianos? Yo no se la veo. Por lo menos para audio de potencia media (hasta los 150-200W) creo que es sin sentido.
Distinto si hablamos de una PC, que ahí si se justifica el peso, ya que debe ser medianamente "portable", aún siendo de Escritorio.

Bueno, mejor no sigamos discutiendo, yo no voy a cambiar de opinión (por el momento ) y vos tampoco.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> Aporto algo que nadie piensa (creo):
> Acaso no vieron los amplificadores de Alta Gama (Hi-Fi y Hi-End) que usan Transformadores Toroidales, por el tema de la circulación de la corriente... Bueno, algo así era, el tema es que ni siquiera usan transformadores con chapas "E". Es un detalle a tener en cuenta.


Los toroidales se usan por dos cosas:


Conservan el campo electromagnético iradiado dentro del anillo del núcleo, lo que reduce mucho la posibilidad de zumbidos transmitidos por radiación.
A igual potencia aparente son mucho mas petisos que los EI, lo que permite hacer mas bajos los gabinetes de los amplificadores.



Tavo dijo:


> El día que encuentren un amplificador de alta gama alimentado con una SMPS, me avisan y renuncio a los transformadores lineales.


No creas que vas a esperar mucho, el problema es blindaje contra EMI, que no es precisamente barato y reduce los márgenes de ganancia.


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Los toroidales se usan por dos cosas:
> 
> 
> Conservan el campo electromagnético iradiado dentro del anillo del núcleo, lo que reduce mucho la posibilidad de zumbidos transmitidos por radiación.
> A igual potencia aparente son mucho mas petisos que los EI, lo que permite hacer mas bajos los gabinetes de los amplificadores.
> 
> _No creas que vas a esperar mucho, el problema es blindaje contra EMI, que no es precisamente barato y reduce los márgenes de ganancia._



En cursiva.
Yo si creo que voy a esperar mucho, por lo menos un par de años más. Justamente pensaba en eso del blindaje contra EMI, creo que son las altas frecuencias de conmutación que generan, difíciles de eliminar.
No me cierra la idea de usar un circuito electrónico para alimentar otro circuito electrónico. Hay muchas (pero muchas eh..) probabilidades que falle una fuente SMPS que una lineal.
Ni me quiero poner a mencionar la cantidad de defectos de pudiesen llegar a tener las SMPS con el paso del tiempo... Y ni hablar de la intemperie... Un lineal se banca todo. Una SMPS no.

Bueno, cuestiones aparte... Son opiniones personales.
Gracias por tus comentarios Eduardo, siempre aprendo algo nuevo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Es muy simple:

Vos tenés algo *muy lógico*, y sin vueltas: *16 Voltios* a *6 Amperes*.
Una simple cuenta nos dice que 16 x 6 = 96W eficaces, aproximadamente.
Como siempre la realidad supera los cálculos, supongamos que por varias causas "x" tenés 90Wrms disponibles, solo de fuente de alimentación.

Esa potencia es ABSOLUTA. *Nunca se suma ni se multiplica* por ningún factor ni circunstancia ni número existente. Se puede perder potencia, pero nunca aumentar.

Entonces, suponiendo que el doblador tuviera una eficiencia del 100% (no estoy seguro), haciendo un espejo de tensión, obtendrías un poco más de +16V 0V -16V a 3 amperes *por rama*. Sin capacitores de filtrado.
Ahora, en potencia final, rectificada y filtrada, obtendrías +21,6V 0V -21,6V a 3A por rama.

Siempre esos datos son "solo cálculos", y no olvidés que estás usando un doblador de tensión, cosa que no sabría decirte exactamente si su eficiencia es del 100%. Este dato, influye mucho en la potencia final de la fuente.

Bueno, es más o menos así.
Para hacer una *fuente decente*, DEBERÍAS SER GENEROSO con los *capacitores de filtrado* de la misma. Esto es, 2 capacitores de 4700uF 35V por rama, en total serían 4 capacitores.

*¿Por qué esto?* No es antojo.
Cuando *rectificás* una tensión *con 4 didos*, el resultado que obtenés es la *tensión alterna* de entrada a 50/60Hz, pero aumentada un frecuencia, o sea, *100/120Hz.*
Pero cuando aplicás el doblador de tensión (*2 diodos*), *la frecuencia se mantiene igual*. O sea, siguen siendo los mismos *50/60Hz* de frecuencia de red doméstica.
No sé cuanto aumenta en tensión. Recordá que hablo de tensión rectificada, pero NO filtrada.

*¿Y para que aumentar la cantidad de Microfaradios en filtrar?*
No es lo mismo "compensar" tensión a 100Hz que a 50Hz.
Es muy simple, el tiempo que el capacitor "tiene que aguantar" la carga (entregando picos de corriente y tensión) es EL DOBLE! Entonces acá es donde es crítico el filtrado, ya que tiene que ser generoso para evitar lo más que se pueda el ripple de la fuente.
El objetivo es obtener una tensión y corriente CONSTANTE.

Saludos.

PS: Disculpas por mi pobreza idiomática en el tema, para mi lo sé perfectamente, pero me cuesta explicarlo a los demás.
PS2: Espero no haberme equivocado "grosamente" en alguna parte. Si me equivoqué, favor de avisar. Gracias.


----------



## Agucasta

Excelente Octavio! Muchísimas gracias. Tu idioma es para mí muy completo jaja.. Muchas gracias.

(Por ende, me funcionaría bien para un puentecito de 2050, no?)

--El doblador de tensión lo hice con 1 cap. de 4700 x35v por rama. El segundo que agregue, lo pongo en paralelo, no?--

Muchas gracias de nuevo..


----------



## Tavo

agucasta89 dijo:


> Excelente Octavio! Muchísimas gracias. Tu idioma es para mí muy completo jaja.. Muchas gracias.
> 
> (*Por ende, me funcionaría bien para un puentecito de 2050, no?*)
> 
> --El doblador de tensión lo hice con 1 cap. de 4700 x35v por rama. El segundo que agregue, lo pongo en paralelo, no?--
> 
> Muchas gracias de nuevo..



De nada Agustín. Hago lo que puedo, siempre que se la respuesta a una pregunta, no dudo en compartir mis conocimientos. 
-------------------------------------------

*En negrita:*
Claro que sí, y si le ponés un poquito de ganas, podrías alimentar dos módulos en puente; pero acá si que es crucial (muy importante) que seas "generoso" con el filtrado, ya que la exigencia que le estarías pidiendo a tu fuente, sería la máxima.
Entonces, como te decía antes, con dos caps de 4700uF por rama, andarías joya.

Lo que tenés que saber, es que alimentando los dos múdulos con esa misma fuente, no vas a obtener la potencia máxima. Probablemente obtengas *cuarenta y pico de Wrms por canal*.



> El segundo que agregue, lo pongo en paralelo, no?--


¡ Yess !
Así es, en paralelo con el primero.

Que tengas buenos resultados che, esperamos más avances! 

Saludos!


----------



## juanchilp

una consulta, quiero medir el voltaje alterno del toma corriente ( en mi caso 220V )  ¿ puedo medirlo con el multimetro en escala de 700V ? por lo que tengo entendido el tierra es la tercer patita del enchufe. ¿ Porque quiero medir alterno y arriesgar mi vida ? simplemente porque compre un interruptor de 3 pines (un pin adiccional es para que alumbre el interruptor ) y nose cual seria la salida altarna de dicho interruptor, ejemplo a randes rasgos suponiendo que tomemos el tomacorriente como que tuviera un positivo y un negatico y su masa, al conectar el positivo y el nagativo en el interruptor, después no puedo saber que salida tiene ( es es negativo a positivo ) por ese motivo queria testearlo con el multimetro sin quedar pegado jeje, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si son los interruptores que imagino (esos que traen un led en la punta del vástago) no vas a poder prender el LED con los 220V, por que esos interruptores vienen preparados para que el LED encienda con 12V (o por ahí). Esos interruptores de casualidad pueden cortar 220V...
Fijate si es este:
Ver el archivo adjunto 26946
Solo que ese tiene el LED amarillo...pero yo no lo uso...y si yo corto 220V es mi responsabilidad...


----------



## juanchilp

gracias ezavalla por responder, el interruptor que compre es este http://www.cetronic.es/sqlcommerce/...=&idTienda=93&codProducto=999019259&cPath=498 , creo que es a 220v


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanchilp dijo:


> gracias ezavalla por responder, el interruptor que compre es este http://www.cetronic.es/sqlcommerce/...=&idTienda=93&codProducto=999019259&cPath=498 , creo que es a 220v


OK. Si, ese si es de 220...pero a conectar como... no tengo idea... habrá que medir


----------



## juanchilp

bueno te comento que creo que al respecto de los interruptores luminosos encontre la solución buscando por internet, todavia no lo eh probado,pero debe funcionar porque está probado, el precio  no me costó caro , me costaron $ 5, al rededor de 1 dolar cada uno, y hay de diferentes colores, azul, rojo , amarillo, ect, y  quedan muy lindos. Esta es la pagina que explica su instalación http://www.sebyc.com/foros/viewtopic.php?p=26958&sid=fc63ca8d6c6d89f6d5f08a6f93878bd0 . Saludos espero que te sirva


----------



## timelr

Este es mi primer post en el foro, aunque lo he visitado varias veces y es para agradecer a mnicolau y todos los que escribieron, que me permitio hacer este pequeño proyecto del TDA2050 en puente (mi primer proyecto en realidad). Solo he cambiado un poco el PCB para adaptarlo al tamaño de mis componentes y especialmente a la separacion entre los TDA2050 para que se ajustaran a la del disipador de un Pentium II quemado hace mucho tiempo, mas el agregado de una salida 0/-12 V para el ventilador del disipador. Por ahora esta funcionando con una fuente de PC llevada a +15/-15 V (que ire subiendo hasta llegar a los 20 V), conectado a un 8" y funciona sin distorsion, cero ruido y no levanta temperatura ni el ampli ni la fuente. Recomiendo este ampli sencillito y bueno. Si todo sigue como hasta ahora intentare usarlo para un proyecto de biamplificacion con crossover activo de dos vias.


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por comentar timelr, quedó muy bien ese ampli, a disfrutarlo... 

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola timelr:


timelr dijo:


> mas el agregado de una salida 0/-12 V para el ventilador del disipador.


¿Cómo sacaste 12V, si alimentás con +-15? No veo regulador . Yo lo hice en la fuente._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/355640/ _ 
Un Saludo y felicitaciones.


----------



## carlitosferar

Correcto.
Por eso pregunté, ya que lo que dice es: Que modifico el PCB.
Si la fuente fue modificada para +-15V, ya no debería tener los 12V originales, y de tenerlos los cables (con los 12V) deberían venir de la fuente y no del PCB donde lo único que se ve que entra son los *+-15V*. y pegado, la conexión para el cooler con; 12V 

Era solo curiosidad..........

Un Saludo.


----------



## Agucasta

Hola jlpua! Recién abrí tu archivo del amplificador ese.. Y parece que usa los tda como driver (no se si ese es justo el nombre) pero no son los que dan la potencia, si no los 4 transistores.. Pero en otra de las imágenes, se muestra el esquema de un típico "bridge" con 2 tda2040, que no dá más que 30 watt como dice esa foto.. no 100 watts. No me queda claro por qué mezcla el tda en puente con el otro que usa los tda para "dar de comer" a los transistores..

Agucasta.


----------



## camaradaraider

ok, gracias
tengo una duda mas, tengo un disipador de un ordenador antiguo pero no se si será suficiente para el amplificador, he hecho unas fotos del disipador y he hecho una con una impresion de la placa del amplificador para uqe os hagais a la idea del tamaño del disipador


----------



## Tavo

Si, con ese disipador vas a andar bastante bien, *pero NO olvides poner un cooler detrás de él.*
Así como está, es un poco chico, pero con un poco de viento frío detrás no vas a tener mayores problemas...

Esperamos ver las fotos del ampli terminado! Éxitos!

Saludos.


----------



## camaradaraider

¿y si le acoplo a ese disipador dos placas estereo? me quedo corto seguro, aun con cooler

PD: aun no empecé con el ampli, de momentoestoy buscando todo lo necesario y con los estudios voy mal de tiempo, asique tardaré lo mio jejejejeje


----------



## juanchilp

una consulta, tengo una duda si va el puente entre el voltaje voltaje positivo y negativo esta bien , supongo que debe estar bien porque un monton de personas veo que lo hicieron y anda, pero por sea caso pregunto para sacarme la duda  , adjunto una foto del jumper que me refiero por sea caso. Saludos


----------



## Tavo

juanchilp dijo:


> una consulta, tengo una duda si va el puente entre el voltaje voltaje positivo y negativo esta bien , supongo que debe estar bien porque un monton de personas veo que lo hicieron y anda, pero por sea caso pregunto para sacarme la duda  , adjunto una foto del jumper que me refiero por sea caso. Saludos



Ver el archivo adjunto 41535

Ese puente está correcto, es el que provee alimentación NEGATIVA al otro chip.



			
				Guillermemomemin dijo:
			
		

> una vez leí, creo que fue aqui, pero no recurdo en que post, que si eso se queria eliminar, se deben de poner 2 resistencias de 1k a 1w una en cada rama o noo???
> 
> espero no incomodar


Eso es CORRECTO. Es la mejor solución. Yo así lo hago.
En la última placa rectificadora que hice, incluí esas resistencias, para descargar los capacitores.
Yo porque no conseguí resistencias de más bajo valor, pero hubiese puesto 560 Ohms a 1W.

Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta

Hola muchachos, buenas tardes a todos. Quiero preguntarles cómo hacer para que mi amplificador no haga ese ruido molesto cuando no tiene enchufado nada en la entrada. (tengo un TDA2050 en puente, la versión 1.0 de Mnicolau (la que ya no está en PDF)

Anda de maravilla, pero cuando tengo desenchufada la entrada de audio hace un ruido de masa (o falta de masa) y cuando toco la ficha hembra con el dedo, el ruido desaparece.

Tengo los disipadores independientes (uno por cada TDA) y no se tocan entre sí. Tampoco tocan nada de la placa, porque no están en contacto con el chasis (es porque es simplemente una tablita de madera que no hace de chasis).

¿Qué debo conectar para que se vaya el ruido? 

Muchas gracias nuevamente!

Agucasta

PD: Mariano, gracias por recomendarme anteriormente un preamplificador Peavey que diseñó Oscar Monsalvo. Anda muy bien con el TDA2050 de tu autoría. En breve me pongo a hacer una linda caja de madera con forma de amplificador de guitarra


----------



## Tavo

Recién acabo de quemar un LM1875. 

No pude encontrar por el foro una respuesta a esta duda:
*¿Para que sirve la resistencia que va desde la salida del chip, pasando por 470nF a GND?*
No quise molestar a alguien con un PM, por eso escribo la duda acá.

El caso es que cuando tocaba con mi dedo la entrada del ampli, hacía un ruido feísimo, *pero no era el ruido normal* que hace cualquier amplificador cuando hacemos eso; sino un ruido muy feo, como si algo fallara.
*Y al instante se fundía esa resistencia, y largaba humo...*
Eso me extraña mucho. Jamás me pasó algo similar. 

En mi caso, en un principio en la misma placa usaba un TDA2050, pero por no me acuerdo que motivo, se quemó y como no conseguí otro 2050 en mi ciudad, tuve que reemplazar con LM1875.
Entonces, esa resistencia cambia, pasa a ser de 1 ohm y el capacitor es de 220nF.

Cambié la resistencia 2 veces, y se seguía quemando, y haciendo ese ruido feo.

Resulta que menos mal, tenía armada una placa idéntica, con mismo chip y todo, que usaba para otra cosa. Entonces hice las conexiones para usar esa nueva, y lo mismo. Placa nueva, chip nuevo, vuelve a hacer el mismo ruido feísimo cuando toco con el dedo la entrada.
Pero para no arriesgar más, conecto todo como debe ser, y el amplificador anda perfectamente!!! 

La verdad esto me tiene desconcertado. Será que tengo electricidad estática en mi cuerpo?? 
Estoy con los ojos así -> 

Saludos...

*PS: Agrego algunos datos, por si las moscas...*
Alimentación: 22 + 22Vcc a 8A.
Carga: Parlante rango extendido 40W 4 ohms.
Aplicación: Amplificador para guitarra eléctrica.


----------



## Agucasta

Tavo, a mi también me pasó lo mismo, se quemó la resistencia y después explotó el TDA de la derecha (mirando la placa con los TDA para arriba) y le cambié esa resistencia que se me quemó por una de 1/2 watt (azul) y nunca más falló.. (alcaro que es con un TDA2050 en puente) y para la 2da placa que hice directamente le puse de 1/2 watt y nunca me trajo problemas..

Una preguntita: Cuando andaba "bien", te tiraba un ruido el ampli cuando no tenías nada conectado? Porque no puedo eliminarlo.. Cuando toco la guitarra (cuando tengo la mando tocando las cuerdas) no suena el ruido, pero cuando le quito la mano si.

Y otra: Que diferencia tiene el lm1875 con el tda 2050 en cuanto a volumen (no calidad, ni nada de eso).

Espero que sirva mi mini-aporte y que puedan ayudarme con mi problemita de masa (ruido)

Agucasta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> No pude encontrar por el foro una respuesta a esta duda:
> *¿Para que sirve la resistencia que va desde la salida del chip, pasando por 470nF a GND?*
> No quise molestar a alguien con un PM, por eso escribo la duda acá.


Se llama Red Zobel o Red Bucherot y sirve para evitar oscilaciones del amplificador.



Tavo dijo:


> El caso es que cuando tocaba con mi dedo la entrada del ampli, hacía un ruido feísimo, *pero no era el ruido normal* que hace cualquier amplificador cuando hacemos eso; sino un ruido muy feo, como si algo fallara.
> *Y al instante se fundía esa resistencia, y largaba humo...*
> Eso me extraña mucho. Jamás me pasó algo similar.


Ese amplificador está oscilando. Causa: vaya uno a saber , pero generalmente es por problemas de montaje, malas conexiones de masa, realimentación entrada-salida, etc, etc.


----------



## Agucasta

Uh.. Buenísimo.. Muchas gracias a los 2.. voy a ver qué hago con eso.. Ahora me voy a ocupar a hacer una caja 1x12 (cabinet) para mi TDA2050 con preamplificador Peavey. Voy a usar un fenólico de obra reciclado, y como mi filosofía es "gastar lo menos posible" voy a recubrirlo con pintura marrón resaltando las "betas" de la madera y luego voy a aplicar una capa o 2 de barniz de mueble. Imitando los antiguos amplificadores valvulares de los 50..

Un abrazo a todos y muchas gracias nuevamente.

Agucasta


----------



## juanchilp

hola de nuevo, hice otra prueba con un parlante de 5'' y me di cuenta que no es un ruido "brrsss" sino que ese sonido es el escucha de una radio ( se escucha musica ) , seguramente tengo algo que esta haciendo de antena, pero no me doy cuenta que es ya que solamente tengo el amplificador, la fuente , y el transformador,el gabinete no tiene tapa todavia, le saco la entrada de audio y se sigue escuchando la radio,hay que destacar que el tierra no esta conectado al chasis aún nose si puede ser eso, ¿ alguien sabe como sacar la radio para que no se escuche en los parlantes? Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Agucasta

Pero por qué agarra la radio? Es alguna emisora en especial? (frecuencia). No sé si te puede ayudar mi consejo, pero en casos como ese, puede ser porque no tiene un chasis metálico con las masas unificadas, y una pregunta: Qué cables usaste para la entrada de audio y para la salida? por ahí si son cables poco blindados (con poco plástico que lo recubra) o muuy largos, es como que "hacen de antena", no sé si es correcto, pero a mí me pasó algo parecido con un tda 2003 que hice hace más de 2 años y lo solucioné, primero, aumentando el valor de los capacitores de la fuente, porque eran muy pequeños, y luego, con la implementación de un gabinete (el de una fuente AT vieja) con las masas unificadas en UN PUNTO) y bueno, lo de los cables: Para audio no se puede poner cable de veladores (esa es una experiencia por la cuál no pasé nunca más después de ese experimento jajaja) para la corriente si puede ir ese cable.
No sé, espero que con eso puedas solucionar tu problema de FM jaja, y si no, armala así y vendela como RADIO FM POTENCIADA jajajaj (esto es chiste, se entiende) jaja

Un abrazo, y ojalá resuelvas tu problemita..
AGUCASTA


----------



## julienalexander

juanchilp dijo:
			
		

> Lo que me llama la atención es que desconectada la entrada de audio igualmente se escucha la radio, voy a intentar aislar todo a ver que pasa...



Lo primero que te recomendaria es que consigas algun gabinete o caja metalica que puedas conectar a masa (con una chapa de aluminio y una olla del mismo material boca abajo me dio resultado XD fuera de broma) y te fijes si con eso se va. Lo ideal seria que no quedara ni un centimetro expuesto a interferencias, pero teniendo la olla levantada un milimetro no deberia haber problema. Si se soluciona con eso, perfecto, destapa algo para festejar. 

Si no se soluciona, fijate la conexion de las masas (como dijeron muchos y como bien explico fogonazo en un post). La cuestion de las masas es que deben quedar unidas casi sin resistencia entre ellas. De otra manera se forma un lazo de realimentacion. A mayor resistencia, mayor realimentacion. Veras, un cable tiene cierta resistencia, minima, pero tiene. Cuanto mas fino sea el cable, mas sera la resistencia, por eso un usuario del foro cuyo nick no recuerdo uso barras de cobre para unificar las masas (es un poco caro, pero funciona seguro). La mejor solucion al momento es conectar todas las masas a un tornillo, formando una estrella con los conectores, y el tornillo obviamente atornillado al gabinete. Cuanto mas cerca los conectores entre si, y cuanto mas cerca ellos del gabinete, mejor! Asi se disminuye la resistencia lo mas posible. 

Espero haber sido de ayuda, y lo suficientemente claro. Fijate primero de probar aislandolo con una olla (o lo que tengas a mano), calculo que lo de la radio deberia solucionarse con eso... Mucha suerte con las pruebas, saludos!


----------



## juanchilp

julienalexander dijo:


> Lo primero que te recomendaria es que consigas algun gabinete o caja metalica que puedas conectar a masa (con una chapa de aluminio y una olla del mismo material boca abajo me dio resultado XD fuera de broma) y te fijes si con eso se va. Lo ideal seria que no quedara ni un centimetro expuesto a interferencias, pero teniendo la olla levantada un milimetro no deberia haber problema. Si se soluciona con eso, perfecto, destapa algo para festejar.
> 
> Si no se soluciona, fijate la conexion de las masas (como dijeron muchos y como bien explico fogonazo en un post). La cuestion de las masas es que deben quedar unidas casi sin resistencia entre ellas. De otra manera se forma un lazo de realimentacion. A mayor resistencia, mayor realimentacion. Veras, un cable tiene cierta resistencia, minima, pero tiene. Cuanto mas fino sea el cable, mas sera la resistencia, por eso un usuario del foro cuyo nick no recuerdo uso barras de cobre para unificar las masas (es un poco caro, pero funciona seguro). La mejor solucion al momento es conectar todas las masas a un tornillo, formando una estrella con los conectores, y el tornillo obviamente atornillado al gabinete. Cuanto mas cerca los conectores entre si, y cuanto mas cerca ellos del gabinete, mejor! Asi se disminuye la resistencia lo mas posible.
> 
> Espero haber sido de ayuda, y lo suficientemente claro. Fijate primero de probar aislandolo con una olla (o lo que tengas a mano), calculo que lo de la radio deberia solucionarse con eso... Mucha suerte con las pruebas, saludos!



julienalexander gracias por la ayuda, voy a intentar estos dias terminar el gabinete metalico para ver si mejora y acentar tierra en el gabinete, supongo que con eso no tendria que captar señal alguna.O sino pensé de ultima instancia cambiar nuevamente el cable blindado de entrada. Los cables que uso son de 2.5mm2 de diametro en la gran mayoria del proyecto. Tambien voy a cambiar el cable de salida por uno mejor. Tengo varios deberes ahora con este temita. Muchas gracias


----------



## Agucasta

Juanchilp, espero que soluciones rápido tu problema..

Buenos días amigos del foro. Ayer terminé de hacer un gabinete imitación de un amplificador Peavey 1x12" y lo tengo con el amplificador TDA2050 en puente. Anteriormente a éste lo usaba con Line In proveniente de mp3, compu, SIN PREAMPLIFICADOR. Ahora le puse un preamp Peavey, pcb elaborado por Oscar Monsalvo, que da una ganancia de 6db. Con el TDA y bien alimentado, anda fuertísimo. Muy muy bien. 

Tengo un problemita, que antes no tenía. Los TDA calientan como la p... madre ahora que tengo el preamplificador con más ganancia. Cada integrado tiene un muy pobre disipador de 6x4cm de 1cm de espesor. y sé que es muy poco, pero antes no calentaba NADA (cuando no tenía el preamplificador)
Se vé que ahora que anda más al límite de potencia calienta más.

Quiero saber cuál sería una buena medida de disipador para los 2 TDA, y si pudiera ser algo "alargado y de poca altura, para que entre en el rack del amplificador. Y por último, si se puede poner el MISMO disipador grande para ambos chips.

Tengo pensado poner un sistema de enfriamiento forzado más adelante con 2 fan de fuente ATX. Tienen que soplar los TDA? o las aletas del disipador?

Muchas gracias a todos. 

Off: solucioné el problema de "ruido" de masa, con el gabinete metálico: Uní todas las masas en un punto, lo atornillé y de ese tornillo va a la 3ra pata del tomacorrientes.

Saludos, Agucasta


----------



## Tavo

> Ahora le puse un preamp Peavey, pcb elaborado por Oscar Monsalvo...


Cual es? Podrías compartirlo? 



> Tengo un problemita, que antes no tenía. Los TDA calientan como la p... madre ahora que tengo el preamplificador con más ganancia. Cada integrado tiene un muy pobre disipador de 6x4cm de 1cm de espesor. y sé que es muy poco, pero antes no calentaba NADA (cuando no tenía el preamplificador)
> Se vé que ahora que anda más al límite de potencia calienta más.


Claro, antes los TDAs andaban NO con todo su rendimiento, pero ahora con el pre, es probable que al aumentar la entrada, amplifiquen más que antes. Es normal.
Y si nó, tenés un problema de oscilación, si calientan mucho más de lo normal, pero no creo (acordate que casi todos los TDAs trabajan bien calentitos).



> Quiero saber cuál sería una buena medida de disipador para los 2 TDA, y si pudiera ser algo "alargado y de poca altura, para que entre en el rack del amplificador. Y por último, si se puede poner el MISMO disipador grande para ambos chips.


Si querés un cálculo exacto y preciso, como debe ser, -->
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/

Y si no, (así a ojo) un disipador de unos 6-7 centímetros por 13-14 estaría bastante bien; obvio, con aletas. Y si el disipador esta bien dimensionado, no necesitás de un FAN.

Creo que con algo similar a esto andarías bien.







Si no, te recomiendo los *cálculos*.
Yo todavía no los entendí muy bien, voy a tener que leer y leer de vuelta el post.

Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta

Gracias Tavo..

Acá te paso el pre. Es EXCELENTE. En ganancia, en tonos, en PRECIO!! (12 pesos con los 4 potes)

Modelo: Peavey XR700 (mixer, seccion de control de tonos)
Ganancia: 6dB
Cortes:

High: +-15dB 10Khz
Mid: +-15dB 600Hz
Low: +-15dB 50Hz


TEMA:"Amplificador de 200w ampliable a 400w"
Página:26
Post:  #514 (Oscar Monsalvo)

No sé cómo poner el link, pero poniendo en el buscador los datos anteriores sale ..
Espero que sirva! Ah, tiene zenners para que funcione con los +-22 de nuestro TDA2050 

Saludos, AGUCASTA


----------



## camaradaraider

tengo una duda, el el primer post se indica que con una alimentación de +-22V y el TDA2050 se obtienen en torno a los 40w con una THD del 0.5%.

Segun el dataset del TDA 2050 que he encontrado con una carga de 8 ohm y +-22V se obtienen 22W de minima y 25w de típica

¿alguien puede explicarme esto?


----------



## juanchilp

camaradaraider dijo:


> tengo una duda, el el primer post se indica que con una alimentación de +-22V y el TDA2050 se obtienen en torno a los 40w con una THD del 0.5%.
> 
> Segun el dataset del TDA 2050 que he encontrado con una carga de 8 ohm y +-22V se obtienen 22W de minima y 25w de típica
> 
> ¿alguien puede explicarme esto?



esos 40w que mensionas son en modo bridge, es decir se usas 2 integrados para formar un canal duplicando la potencia de salida. Es como decir que los dos integrados trabajan juntos formando el doble de productividad en un solo un modulo de potencia para un parlante de 8 Ohm. Espero que hayas entendido a lo que me refiero, obviamente tiene una parte 
cientifica que no sabría explicarte pero eso se los dejo a los que saben, se dedican y tienen tiempo y ganas de explicarte. Saludos


----------



## camaradaraider

con eso me vale, pero lo que me estas diciendo entonces es que con la placa estereo lo que obtengo por canal son solo 22w

si es eso tendre que buscar otro proyecto


----------



## juanchilp

camaradaraider dijo:


> con eso me vale, pero lo que me estas diciendo entonces es que con la placa estereo lo que obtengo por canal son solo 22w
> 
> si es eso tendre que buscar otro proyecto



no , lo que te estoy diciendo , es que si buscas hacerlo stereo vas a necesitar 4 integrados ( 2 integrados por modulo ) y mira que la potencia es arriba de 40w reales por canal.
Pensalo asi, 1 integrado tiene 20w dos integrados juntos van a tener el doble de potencia, nose si la captastes con ese ejemplo pavo. Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Nop... Tampoco la exageración... Con 6A alcanza para dos placas en modo bridge (puente). Justo. No menos que eso.

Y con respecto a la potencia del TDA2050 en modo simple:
No se para que destino vas a hacer el amplificador, si es para una habitación, un living o lugar parecido, con unos 25Wrms por canal estás muy bien... Con parlantes de 4ohms.

En este momento estoy haciendo las últimas modificaciones de un PCB que aloja 2 TDA2050, para hacer un sistema estéreo. Está muy compacto y bien realizado, solo tengo que repasar detalles mínimos.
en breve lo subo al foro en un nuevo post.

Saludos.


----------



## jlpua

Reafirmando sus comentarios Una placa con dos integrados dependiendo de la alimentacion tendras la potencia resultante , 1 solo tda con su  +/-V nominal su respuesta es de 25w en puente con +/-v nominal y 3 amp la potencia es de 40 w y estamos hablando de una placa con dos tda en puente monofonica si lo deseas estereo debes armar otra placa y tu fuente debe ser de +/-V nominal con un ideal de 6 amp, en la e`periencia que tengo de mi equipo +/- 17 V y 4 amp estereo y suena de maravilla no creo que tengan que sobredimencionarlo, ya que si deseas mas potencia arma otro ampli ya que este en su maximo de V y Amperaje calienta de lo bueno y tendrian una corta vida los tda


----------



## juan9219

hola tengo un problema, arme 2 tda2050 en bridge y sonaban perfecto, movian un bafle de 15¨de 150rms pero sono un bajo y el ampli se cayo, cuando lo volvi a enchufar empezo a sonar muy mal y a los pocos segundos volo las resistencias de 2.2ohms, me fije y las pistas estaban limpitas sin nada tocando, todo perfecto, alguien sabe por que puede llegar a ser, es la segunda vez que vuelan las resisntencias en amplificadores que armo con tda 2050. maña voy y compro 2 pero si alguien sabe por que puede ser porfa que me diga


----------



## Agucasta

Hola Juan, cómo va?. Te cuento que a mí me pasó algo muy similar hace un tiempo. Mi bafle se cayó mientras estaba funcionando, y el disipador del TDA2050 que estaba a la izquierda (visto desde el frente, con los TDA hacia arriba) el disipador hizo que el integrado se mueva por el golpe, y quedaron tocando 2 patitas de dicho TDA. Empezó a sonar con un chirrido muy fuerte (a todo esto yo no sabía de las patitas del TDA porque la potencia estaba encerrada en el bafle) y desenchufé todo. Al otro día lo quise prender, de nuevo el ruido horrible ese. Y olor a quemado. Lo abrí y era la R de 2.2 Ohms que va al TDA "torcido". estaba negra como carbón. Y el TDA tocando 2 patas. Lo enderecé, cambié la R, y lo prendí. Obviamente no anduvo, porque lo tuve un rato prendido antes, y evidentemente el TDA no aguantó, y pasó a mejor vida. Después le cambié el integrado ese, y ahora anda bárbaro.

Espero que puedas arreglar tu problema.

Pd: Que parlante me recomiendan para un amplificador de guitarra hecho con este integrado (TDA Bridge) con preamplificador (de guitarra electrica).

No marca, necesito el tamaño en pulgadas. (12" me gustaría) y potencia RMS. Porque ví uno "Jahro" nacional a buen precio, 12" 80watts.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## juan9219

muchas gracias loco voy a revisar aver donde toco, yo tengo un bafle nacional de 15¨de 150rms de 3 vias y lo movia re bien


----------



## Agucasta

Gracias! yo tengo hechos 2 circuitos con 2 parlantes de 12" nacionales, pero son WOOFERS. Con el cono de cartón, pero con suspención de goma. Andan de lujo, con MUSICA. pero con la guitarra, medio que suenan parecidos a uno de 8" que tengo en un ampli Peavey Rage  y la idea sería exprimir cada watt hasta que sea el mejor sonido.. 
Gracias!


----------



## Guillermemomemin

pues es por eso nooo??? que woofers, la guitarra tiene un sonido en frecuencias medias y altas, y es por eso que suena mas bajo, porque el woofer reproduce mas las bajas (no tanto como un subwoofer) y como no hay, reproduce poco las medias y altas


----------



## Agucasta

Claro Guille, eso es lo que temía. Por eso pregunté que tipo de parlante se adaptaría bien a este amplificador, usandolo con esas frecuencias de guitarra eléctrica. Alguien probó los "Jahro" (made in Argentina)? Porque por ahora creo que llego a eso nomás (problemas económicos) jaja

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## messias

hola foro,construi un ampli con tda2030 bajado d*E* la pag. Construya su videorockola,tal y como indica pero al conectar las bocinas se me pone en corto y deja d*E* escucharce ya lo revice paso a paso cón el manual y nada, *POR*favor ayudenme


----------



## Cacho

Pasos a seguir, Messias:

1) Te dirigís a la página de construyasuvideorockola y exponés tu problema por ahí, que ellos son los autores del circuito.
2) Esperás pacientemente su respuesta con la solución tentativa que van a darte.
3) Probás eso que te dicen. Si funciona, asunto terminado, un mail de agradecimiento a ellos y san seacabó. Si no funciona, mandás otro mail repreguntándoles (vuelta al punto 1)
4) Mantener el loop 1-3 hasta que el problema sea resuelto o hasta que te canses de la página. En caso de lo segundo, pasar a 5.
5) Desmontar el amplificador que hiciste, montar el propuesto acá y echarlo a andar.
6) En caso de que no ande, preguntar por este hilo sobre el posible problema (o mejor aún, en "Reparaciones"). En caso de andar a la primera, recordar que esto no es construyasuvideorockola.
7) No escribir como en un chat, porque esto no lo es y no cobramos por las vocales.

Si no, podés usar el buscador y revisar la chorrada de veces que alguien ha preguntado por proyectos de construyasu... que no anduvieron, es probable que alguien haya hecho el mismo que vos y haya posteado cómo lo solucionó. De todas formas, el primer paso es siempre preguntar en la fuente del circuito.

Saludos


----------



## juan9219

tavo eso depende del uso que le vallas a dar, yo lo voy a usar para poner musica, aunque este ampli los bajos que tiene son malisimos


----------



## Agucasta

Los bajos no dependen solamente del ampli, Juan, este tipo de amplificador hecho con TDA2050 en modo puente, amplifica de forma lineal, o sea, tanto graves como agudos, se amplifican de igual manera. Si querés que tengan un alto desempeño en graves, necesitás añadir un filtro pasabajos. Con un crossover pasivo puede andar también, pero si lo que querés es un Subwoofer, con este amplificador, y un filtro pasabajos, y un buen parlante, contame si son malísimos los bajos que "tiene" 

saludos.
Agucasta


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juan9219 dijo:


> tavo eso depende del uso que le vallas a dar, yo lo voy a usar para poner musica, aunque este ampli los bajos que tiene son malisimos


El funcionamiento de este amplificador es EXCELENTE. Punto.
Si no tiene graves, es por que VOS has hecho algo muy mal...empezando por el baffle...


----------



## juan9219

mira el pdf, leelo bien y vas a entender por que lo digo, yo no me quejo de como funciona pero no es el uso ideal


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juan9219 dijo:


> mira el pdf, leelo bien y vas a entender por que lo digo, yo no me quejo de como funciona pero no es el uso ideal


Cual PDF?...el datasheet?
Si es el datasheet, lo he leído muchas veces, y no tiene ningún problema   .
Que en el datasheet hable de frecuencias entre 40 Hz y 15 kHz es solo para el análisis de la distorsión, pero yo lo he probado a menos de 10 Hz y con el capacitor de entrada correctamente seleccionado, responde igual que a 100 Hz o la frecuencia que quieras. En ninguna parte dice que no funcione por debajo de 40 Hz...y de hecho funciona perfectamente bien...como era de esperar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Te lo he dicho de memoria, por que no tengo el datsheet en esta PC y pocas ganas de buscarlo...
Pero es lo mismo, son valores usados para indicar otros parámetros, no por que el chip llegue hasta ahí...
Si te fijás el filtro pasa-altos de entrada de la fig 1 de la pag 4 (y tuve que bajar el datasheet ) tiene el corte de -3dB en *7.5 Hz*  y el filtro de realimentación está en *10.5 Hz*. Vos verás...

PD: Tenés razón, el de "40 Hz" es el 2040 pero el razonamiento es el mismo: Hay que aprender a leer y entender los datasheet.


----------



## juanchilp

ezavalla dijo:


> Te lo he dicho de memoria, por que no tengo el datsheet en esta PC y pocas ganas de buscarlo...
> Pero es lo mismo, son valores usados para indicar otros parámetros, no por que el chip llegue hasta ahí...
> Si te fijás el filtro pasa-altos de entrada de la fig 1 de la pag 4 (y tuve que bajar el datasheet ) tiene el corte de -3dB en *7.5 Hz*  y el filtro de realimentación está en *10.5 Hz*. Vos verás...
> 
> PD: Tenés razón, el de "40 Hz" es el 2040 pero el razonamiento es el mismo: Hay que aprender a leer y entender los datasheet.




gracias ezavalla por la explicación y perdon por hacerte bajar el datasheet  jaja , de paso aclaré mi duda


----------



## Diego German

bueno aunque veo que mariano ya a adjuntado los archivos del amplificador TDA20xx LM1875  exelentes diseños porsupuesto modo bridge y como tambien lo hice yo  les adjunto el archivo ha y tambien la simulacion pero con el TDA2030 en el multisim10.0 

saludos...


----------



## Guillermemomemin

esque el problema empezó asi

cuando el amplificador lo movia o se agitaba por los graves, como que algo hacia que tronara, verifique todo y vi que era la placa que estaba un poco suelta, la puse algo apretada ya con los tornillos y lo probé y ya sonaba así, le aflojaba los tornillos y sonaba normal, se los acomodé bien, los apreté ya no tanto para que la placa no se moviera, ya sonaba normal, lo apagué y despues le puse la tapa y lo perobé y sonaba el orrible zumbido, le aflojé los tornillos y nada, se los quité totalmente y nada, es mas, desmonté la placa y asi lo puse a funcionar y no respondió, sigue el zumbido.


----------



## Tavo

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> esque el problema empezó asi
> 
> cuando el amplificador lo movia o se agitaba por los graves, como que algo hacia que tronara, verifique todo y vi que era la placa que estaba un poco suelta, la puse algo apretada ya con los tornillos y lo probé y ya sonaba así, le aflojaba los tornillos y sonaba normal, se los acomodé bien, los apreté ya no tanto para que la placa no se moviera, ya sonaba normal, lo apagué y despues le puse la tapa y lo perobé y sonaba el orrible zumbido, le aflojé los tornillos y nada, se los quité totalmente y nada, es mas, desmonté la placa y asi lo puse a funcionar y no respondió, sigue el zumbido.



Sugerencia que se me ocurre:

A mi me pasó que se me cortaron algunos pines del chip de tanto moverlo, y de repente dejó de sonar; se había cortado justo la pata 4, la salida.
Puede que tengas otra pata cortada (la de realimentación, 2) y esa sea la falla.

Fijate...

Saludos!

EDIT:


> Los padawanes



¿Que es ese término? ¿Que significa?

EDIT2:
Es verdad, lo del puente de 8A *creo* que lo dije yo, pero no fue una cuestión de NECESITAR diodos de 8A, para nada, lo dije así (y equivocado) porque acostumbro a usar puentes ya armados, y no hacerlos con diodos. Y me equivoqué, los puentes que uso yo son de 4A.
Y por el capacitor... Vamos, no podés poner TAN POCA capacidad de filtrado para tanta potencia!
4700uF para UN tda2050 es lo justo. Mi opinión. No pondría de menos. (dos capacitores, son dos ramas)


----------



## Guillermemomemin

Tavo dijo:


> Sugerencia que se me ocurre:
> 
> A mi me pasó que se me cortaron algunos pines del chip de tanto moverlo, y de repente dejó de sonar; se había cortado justo la pata 4, la salida.
> Puede que tengas otra pata cortada (la de realimentación, 2) y esa sea la falla.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> tavo,muchisimas gracias, tenias toda la razon, se quebró la pata 2 del chip izquierdo, afortunadamente la pude volver a soldar, muchisimas gracias, ya estaba un poco desesperado
> por que no funcionaba. Despues les paso fotos de mi proyecto para que lo vean, suena de 10
> 
> 
> 
> gracias nuevamente tavo


----------



## pablito91

Colegas, como andan, tengo un problemilla! Resulta que armé el ampli, lo armé 10 puntos, la primera vez que lo pruebo funciona de 10, la segunda tambien, ahora de manera aleatoria se queman las 2 resistencias de 2.2Ohms y se me pone en corto el tda2050, ya probé con el LM1875 y me pasa lo mismo, el diseño esta bien, lo tengo bien armado lo revise mil veces y me sucede eso, lo estoy alimentando con 12+12 2A AC, con su debido filtro, la fuente esta bien filtrada, 8.000uF por rama, no se que más hacer. En que le estoy errando? ya es la 4ta vez que me sucede.


----------



## angel36

Cual de las versiones armaste, tenes como subir fotos?


----------



## pablito91

version Bridge, ahora las subo!


----------



## angel36

lo que se me ocurre así rápido es que al no estar aislados los integrados del disipador....y si el gabinete es metálico te los rompe seguro si el disipador toca o hace masa en el gabinete.....cuando puedas ponele mica aislante y proba....yo nunca tuve problemas con el ampli


----------



## pablito91

igual siempre lo pruebo fuera del gabinete, sobre una mesa de madera..  y creo que no van aislados porque en el circuito van unidos esos contactos. :s vos como lo tenes armado?


----------



## angel36

aislados...pero hay una verdadera parva de tda truchos asique eso influye tambien....fijate que el peso del disipador no te rompa ninguna patita saben quebrarse


----------



## pablito91

las patitas estan 10 puntos, lo que me resulta raro es que me paso tanto con el TDA2050 como con el LM1875!!! y lo mismo.. se queman las dos resistencias de 2.2Ohm y el IC muere.


----------



## angel36

la fuente esta bien dijiste.......igual insisto en el tema de la mica....soy aficionado nomas en esto pero como te decía nunca tuve problemas y una etapa de estas le da vida a un ampli de guitarra y le dan masa seguido y nunca tubo drama


----------



## pablito91

pero puede que sin estar aislado me funcione 5 encendidos y al 6to se muera? o 20 encendidos y al 21 se muera? Eso es lo que me resulta raro, igual voy a aislarlo a ver que onda! muchas gracias, si alguien tiene otra solucion le pido que me ayude, gracias angel por las respuestas! voy a intentarlo


----------



## angel36

de nada..........de todas maneras aunque es medio largo el tema pegate una leida ya se trato el tema de los disipadores y aislantes.....lo que no recuerdo es en que parte


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si se queman las resistencias de 2.2 ohms es que el amplificador está oscilando, sin dudas!
El problema puede tener varias causas, desde C.I. falsos hasta mala conexión de las masas, layout de PCB incorrecto y otras varias mas, pero yo me inclino por el tema de las masas. Para zafar de eso, yo repliqué el PCB que está en el datasheet del TDA2040 y vos deberías hacer lo mismo, o usar un PCB de mnicolau...o usar algunas artes mágicas para zafar del problema.


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Si se queman las resistencias de 2.2 ohms es que el amplificador está oscilando, sin dudas!
> El problema puede tener varias causas, desde C.I. falsos hasta mala conexión de las masas, layout de PCB incorrecto y otras varias mas, pero yo me inclino por el tema de las masas. Para zafar de eso, yo repliqué el PCB que está en el datasheet del TDA2040 y vos deberías hacer lo mismo, o usar un PCB de mnicolau...o usar algunas artes mágicas para zafar del problema.



No es la primera vez que veo esto, y lo peor es que nadie le da bolilla (importancia).
Ya me pasó esto de sentir que el amplificador oscila, y ya quemé algunas resistencias de 2R2.
Me pareció desde un principio que el problema era el amplificador, por el ruido muy feo que hacía al tocar la entrada con el dedo.

------------------------------------------------------
@Guillermo:

Ah viste, que los conozco bastante a estos bichos... jeje 
Es obvio el problema, si no hay realimentación, la ganancia se va de mambo (sube muchísimo) y la ¿teoría? dice que si no hay realimentación aumenta sin control la ganancia, y el AO tiende a elevar mucho su nivel, hasta un infinito... (se entiende? es algo más o menos así)

Entonces, como ya sabemos, el amplificador está alimentado de un cierto rango de tensión, y solo se puede limitar a eso, entonces como "no puede" generar esa diferencia, hace ese BUUUU... 
[bueno, yo lo entiendo, no se si se entiende lo que digo, pero es algo más o menos así]

Saludos.


----------



## Guillermemomemin

claro tavo, muchas gracias por tu respuesta

ahora si, a disfrutar el ampli jejeje


----------



## Ramon-DC

Que tal,miren solde todo cheke todo 20veces, polaridad de capacitores, resistencias etc, conecte y le puse un disipador de un Socket 478 con ventilador y aun asi, uno de los TDA2040 se quemo solo humeo sono unos segundos y después se quemó. la fuente es un tranformador de 12.37v a 4A me da alrededor de 17.8 regulados, será esto algo excesivo para el modo puente? saludos.


----------



## julienalexander

Ramon-DC dijo:


> Que tal,miren solde todo cheke todo 20veces, polaridad de capacitores, resistencias etc, conecte y le puse un disipador de un Socket 478 con ventilador y aun asi, uno de los TDA2040 se quemo solo humeo sono unos segundos y después se quemó. la fuente es un tranformador de 12.37v a 4A me da alrededor de 17.8 regulados, será esto algo excesivo para el modo puente? saludos.



Esa tensión no es para nada excesiva... Podrias poner fotos? asi podriamos ver si hay algun problema de montaje, o conexiones, etc...


----------



## Ramon-DC

Mañana subo fotos men, tenia otra placa para ese mismo circuito ya montada sin probar, la probé y se reventó el capacitor de 1000uF de la linea V-, funcionó un minuto o dos perfectamente, hastq ue se revento, los TDAs y demas componentes estan en perfecto estado. ¿Alguien tiene alguna idea? (los capacitores son 1000uF 25V.

Saludos


----------



## electroconico

para los que se le quema la resistencia de 2,2ohms , me sucedia lo mismo cuando no lo tenia en tarjeta o la entrada de audio quedaba volando.Nunca se me quemo el ampli , solo cambiana la resistencia y andaba de nuevo. Se ponía a oscilar :O

Asi que me hice _esta plaquita_ y hasta la fecha anda barbaro.

Sugiero agregar resistencia de pulldown a la entrada de 1M ohm.

Saludos!


----------



## pablito91

electroconico dijo:


> para los que se le quema la resistencia de 2,2ohms , me sucedia lo mismo cuando no lo tenia en tarjeta o la entrada de audio quedaba volando.Nunca se me quemo el ampli , solo cambiana la resistencia y andaba de nuevo. Se ponía a oscilar :O
> 
> Asi que me hice _esta plaquita_ y hasta la fecha anda barbaro.
> 
> Sugiero agregar resistencia de pulldown a la entrada de 1M ohm.
> 
> Saludos!



Maestro, cuando decis que la entrada quedaba volando, te referis a que no lo conectabas a nada? quedaba en vacío la entrada?


----------



## electroconico

Disculpa si no me di a entender.



> Maestro, cuando decis que la entrada quedaba volando, te referis a que no lo conectabas a nada? quedaba en vacío la entrada?



A eso me refiero.Dejaba la entrada sin conectar y a veces la tocaba con la mano.
Si la dejaba sin conectar empezaba a auto oscilar y de repente se quemaba la resistencia  .

Agrego que se soluciono el problema con la resistencia y mejoro notablemente al pasarlo a PCB,(anteriores pruebas en una proto).


----------



## Tavo

Electroconico, ¿podrías comentar un poco que es lo que hiciste con "esa plaquita"?

De paso, los archivos que hay dentro del RAR que subiste están en un formato que no los puedo abrir (.brd y .sch), no tengo el programa. Podrías subir un archivo tipo PDF para que todo el mundo pueda verlo...

Y con el tema de la oscilación, eso viene de la fuente, creo. A mi me pasó lo mismo, pero un poco distinto.
Cuando la entrada la dejaba al aire (sin conectar a nada), *no pasaba nada.* Cuando la conectaba a algo, *tampoco pasaba nada.* Pero cuando tocaba la misma con los dedos ahí si oscilaba; y en consecuencia, me quemaba la resistencia de la red Zóbel (o boucherot, es lo mismo).
Al momento cambié de placa rectificadora (puente de diodos y capacitores) y no lo hacía más.

Estaría bueno que comentes que es lo que hacés con esa "plaquita".
También, subir una imagen normal JPG del esquema, si podés.

Saludos.

PS: Cuando me refiero a que "no pasaba nada..." quiero decir que "está todo OK".


----------



## pablito91

Gracias a los datos que me fueron tirando ya me di cuenta de cuando se quema la resistencia, es cuando conectas un solo cable de la entrada y el otro lo dejas al aire, cuando hago eso se quema la resistencia, cuando esta al vacio no pasa nada y cuando esta bien conectada la entrada funciona lo mas bien, si haces falso contacto se quema.. que loco no?


----------



## Tavo

Si, yo la verdad es que no termino de entender por que cuernos oscila el ampli. Estoy así -> 

En serio, nunca antes me había pasado eso, y de repente me pasa.
Escuchen una cosita: Se me ocurre que el ampli oscila porque por la entrada de sonido (IN) está entrando alguna alta frecuencia parásita o algo por el estilo, y se me ocurre que podríamos implementar un filtro pasa-bajos con un corte a ~80KHz... Digo, cosa que de ahí para arriba, no entre nada...

Eso lo estoy implementando desde que lo consideré hace poco, a todos los amplificadores que hago incluyo esa modificación y hasta ahora no me han dado problemas ninguno.
Leí por ahí, algunos comentarios atrás, que alguien ponía una R de 1M como pull-down a la entrada, y me parece algo genial para implementarlo.

Espero que alguien nos tire alguna pista, o una posible solución al problema...

Saludos gente! 
Tavo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El diseño de referencia del amplifcador con TDA20X0 ya tiene una resistencia de 22K a masa desde la entrada, y es la que fija la impedancia de entrada...así que ponerle una de 1MΩ es medio como inútil.
Las causas de la oscilación pueden ser muchas, pero las principales son:


Mal desacople de la alimentación (con el capacitor que está en el PCB).
Ganancia inferior a 24dB (la resistencia de la red de realimentación de 680Ω no se puede hacer mayor de 1K2).
Recorrido de masa incorrecto (esto es muy común).
Falta de lectura del datasheet, ya que ahí explican todas las causas


----------



## serock

Hola, una consulta, alguien tiene por casualidad el pcb del pre tl072 que subió mnicolau?, ya que en este post no esta mas.
Bueno desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Guillermemomemin

mismo fué eliminado.
Hay otros diseños de mnicolau demasiadamente eficientes como estos

si lo quieres simple
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/

te armas el simple estero o el que trae ecualizador


aqui hay otro con ecualizador
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/

este ya lo probé y funciona de 10!!!


espero haberte ayudado


----------



## nicolas

hola como andan
 por ahi en el foro lei que si lo conectamos a 4 ohms se queman los integrados... es cierto?? seria ideal si me contestaran porque esta tarde voy a ir a comprar las cosas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

nicolas dijo:


> por ahi en el foro lei que si lo conectamos a 4 ohms se queman los integrados... es cierto?? seria ideal si me contestaran porque esta tarde voy a ir a comprar las cosas...


A cual vas a conectar a 4 ohms...al simple o al "bridge" (puente)? (Cuando aprenderan a preguntar claramente las cosas...?)
El primero anda perfecto y el segundo se quema...


----------



## Mandrake

nicolas dijo:


> . . . en el foro lei que si lo conectamos a 4 ohms se queman los integrados... es cierto?? . . .


 


			
				juan9219 dijo:
			
		

> . . . tengo 2 amplis con 4 tda2050 en bridge que estaban moviendo 2 bafles de 15 de 150rms, hasta que recien a uno de los amplis le volo la pata 5 (por la que entran los +22) de un solo ci . . .



Para los TDA2030/40/50 la carga minima es 8Ω cuando trabajan en configuracion puente. Con cargas menores puede presentarse el daño que cita Juan9219, se funden los pines por una corriente excesiva.


----------



## juan9219

hola mandrake, si ya savia, los bafles son de 8ohms, no lo aclare por que es muy raro ver bafles y de 15 a 4ohms, estoy empezando a pensar que fue por un pico de tension, aunque seria muy raro, en especial por que volo solo un integrado de los 4, aunque por ahi es *POR* q*UE* ese absorvio toda la corriente que sobraba, ya que justo era el del + del bafle con la bobina mas grande, los dos son de 150rms pero uno tiene una bobina mucho mas grande. gracias

ahhh me olvidaba te explico nicolas, en bridge tienen una impedancia minima de 8ohms por que cada integrado reconoce 4, por que se amplifican las 2 vias, y los tda 2050 no trabajan a 2ohms entonces lo minimo a lo que puedan trabajar en bridge va a ser el doble de la impedancia minima, en este caso 8ohms


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:
			
		

> No se como se comporta un amplificador así (chip + transistores)


En general no andan para nada bien cuando controlás las bases de los transistores con el consumo del integrado. Es muy difícil que suenen bien y si lo hacen tenés que lidiar con el embalamiento térmico y unas cuantas cosas más que te pueden dar unos resultados de catástrofe.

Debe haber algún circuito de este estilo que ande bien (no he visto ninguno que me convenza hasta hoy) y nunca vi uno de estos funcionando correctamente ni supe de alguien a quien le haya dado buen resultado. De todas formas, cada quien es libre de armar lo quemás le plazca: Adelante con el proyecto. 
En lo personal, yo no lo armaría, pero a experimentar Agucasta y comentá los resultados.

Saludos
PS: Mandrake, ¿armaste alguna vez este esquema? ¿qué resultados te dio?.


----------



## DOSMETROS

En varios sitios hablaban bastante mal de ese sistema de excitación . Sin embargo tampoco hay pululando circuitos de transistores excitados desde la salida del integrado , y los que hay ni tienen en cuenta el bias  , subo a título informativo un par de esquemas que nunca armé ni armaría , salvo mejorándolos un poco antes y haciéndolos en puente para que no se salgan del tópico .

De todas maneras les dejo el mismo que a mi entender se ve mejor 





Saludos !


----------



## rodr0

terminado a medias... me faltarían un par de detalles, como una plancha de aluminio al frente para tapar los agujeros de otros proyectos, ponerle la tapa que no la encuentro por ningún lado, un cooler porque me quedo chico el disipador (a mi entender), acomodar bien las entradas RCA en la parte de adelante, etc.

Les paso a comentar: estoy usando un trafo de 12 + 12 a 2,5Ah, con un filtro de 2200uF x 6 (3 por rama), un fusible de 3 Ah, y 2 TDA2030 en modo simple, 1 por canal; para alimentar el Pre Hi-Fi Rotel (diseñado y subido de @mnicolau), estoy usando una vieja fuente de PC que tenía por ahí desarmada.

El disipador de los TDA2030, es uno de un G-Force 5800 que se me quemó.

Para estas vacaciones, lo más probable es que le agregue el Crossover subido por ezavalla del siguiente link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/crossover-linkwitz-riley-sistemas-2-1-a-29193/ para agregarle más adelante una etapa para un sub woofer.


----------



## Cacho

Rodro, no parece chico el disipador...
Si le querés poner uno más grande o un cooler, no hay problema, pero no creo que sea demasiado necesario. Lindo laburo te tomaste en el equipo, felicitaciones.



			
				Mandrake dijo:
			
		

> Que importa si lo arme antes, y sobre los resultados no me gusta publicar "resultados finales" porque en el foro abundan los criticos.


Yo sólo pregunto para saber si habías hecho funcionar el ampli este, porque sólo he oído gente que intentó hacer cosas así y no les funcionó.
En el foro alguien intentó hace un tiempo uno como este (me acuerdo porque participé en el tema, pero no me acuerdo dónde está ) y no anduvo, y como _no es la primera_ vez que recomendás este circuito, supuse que alguna experiencia habías tenido con él. ¿Me equivoco?.

Saludos


----------



## rodr0

Gracias Cacho. Igual, se que me falta bastante prolijidad :S pero ese chasis hace rato que lo tengo ahi, con proyectos que pasan y voy descartando... o sea, tal vez chasis demasiado grande para las huevadas que puse y por eso tanto agujeros en la base 


Gracias por los alagos 


No entendi el comentario de DOSMETROS :S


----------



## Cacho

De nada.

Lo de 2m no era para vos. Tiene un sentido del humor particular, lo sé porque tengo uno parecido y lo entiendo . No te hagas problema 

Saludos


----------



## juan9219

tengo un problema, tengo 2 bafles que muevo con 2 de estos amplis en bridge, cuando los muevo por separado, cualquiera de los dos bafles con cualquiera de los dos amplis anda todo perfecto, pero cuando los uso juntos siempre vuela uno, y siempre el que amplifica al mismo bafle, los amplis estan completamente separados hasta con distintos disipadores, lo unico que comparten es la fuente, pero anda de 10 la fuente el trafo debe ser como de 10 ampers (de +-22), lo otro que no entiendo es que ese bafle tiene las frecuencias divididas de una forma medio rara, con un capacitor ceramico no se de que capacidad y una resistencia de 7w puenteando el + y el -?


----------



## g.corallo

si la resistencia esta puenteando + y - del parlante esta muy mal eso lo habra hecho alguien pensando que podia cambiar la impedancia del parlante pero lo que se logra asi es disipar la potencia osea no sirve para nada bueno


----------



## Tavo

juan9219 dijo:


> tengo un problema, tengo 2 bafles que muevo con 2 de estos amplis en bridge, cuando los muevo por separado, cualquiera de los dos bafles con cualquiera de los dos amplis anda todo perfecto, pero cuando los uso juntos siempre vuela uno, y siempre el que amplifica al mismo bafle, los amplis estan completamente separados hasta con distintos disipadores, lo unico que comparten es la fuente, pero anda de 10 la fuente el trafo debe ser como de 10 ampers (de +-22), lo otro que no entiendo es que ese bafle tiene las frecuencias divididas de una forma medio rara, con un capacitor ceramico no se de que capacidad y una resistencia de 7w puenteando el + y el -?


Sobre esa resistencia de 7W... NO dijiste lo más importante: su valor! ¿De cuántos ohms es?

Todo depende, las causas del porqué se quema siempre un ampli son varias.

*Primero que nada*, deberías tomar el Multímetro (téster) y *sobre los cables de cada bafle que van a ampli, medir impedancia.* Ohms. Por el momento no importa la circuitería interna de cada bafle (crossover), sino la impedancia.
¿Por qué esto?
Porque si estás usando el TDA2050 en modo bridge (puente), la impedancia *NO DEBE* bajar de 8 ohms. Muy simple, con 4 ohms la corriente que pasa por los chips es demasiada, y en consecuencia revientan.

Por favor poné más datos del problema, no somos adivinos... 

Saludos.


----------



## juan9219

hola tavo, primero gracias por responder, ahora si, ya le habia medido la impedancia al parlante y da 8ohms (7,5) pero me puse a pensar y claro, si la resistencia esta despues de un capacitor, pero no entiendo por que usa un capacitor ceramico y una resistencia para filtrar los bajos, con un cap electrolitico de un par de uf ya esta y es mas barato, la resistencia de 7w la acabo de medir y es de 46.2ohms. pero siendo de mayor impedancia no va a bajar casi nada la impedancia del parlante. gracias devuelta


----------



## GomezF

Hola gente,

Los molesto un momento:

Yo tengo una fuente de 30V CC pero es simple, ¿se podría utilizar de alguna manera?
Mi otra duda es comercial ¿cuánto costaría más o menos un trafo para este circuito simple?

Esas eran mis dudas, desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

juan9219 dijo:


> hola tavo, primero gracias por responder, ahora si, ya le habia medido la impedancia al parlante y da 8ohms (7,5) pero me puse a pensar y claro, si la resistencia esta despues de un capacitor, pero no entiendo por que usa un capacitor ceramico y una resistencia para filtrar los bajos, con un cap electrolitico de un par de uf ya esta y es mas barato, la resistencia de 7w la acabo de medir y es de 46.2ohms. pero siendo de mayor impedancia no va a bajar casi nada la impedancia del parlante. gracias devuelta



Que tal Juan. Primero, "de nada". 


Sobre tu problema, lo primero que deberías hacer es levantar (dibujar) algún esquemático sobre el circuito ese, al menos hace un dibujo en Paint, para saber como viene la cosa y que hay que ver ahí.
Luego, analizamos ese circuito, y si es algo desproporcional o mal hecho, podrías sacarlo por completo y hacerlo nuevamente como se debe.

El filtro (pasivo, ojo) indicado para un woofer es una bobina (o inductancia) de una cantidad "X" de vueltas *sobre núcleo de aire*, porque si el núcleo es de ferrite o algún otro material, podría llegar a saturar y en consecuencia generar alguna distorsión sobre el woofer.
Esa bobina lo que hace es que cuando entran las frecuencias agudas, encuentran como un "cortocircuito" ahí y no pasan la bobina, pero las frecuencias bajas si.

*No se bien si el sistema son dos o tres vías.* 

Si son dos vías, el "corte" de graves para el tweeter se hace generalmente con un capacitor de algunos microfaradios, en serie con el tweeter.
Se me ocurre que esa resistencia debe estar en serie con el tweeter, pero no para filtrar, sino para reducir la potencia de entrada, ya que generalmente el tweeter es mas sensible que el woofer y por lo tanto no puede "comerse" la misma potencia que le mandamos al woofer.

Si al alguien se le ocurre alguna otra cosa, que lo diga, tal vez yo estoy entendiendo algo mal.

Subí algún diagrama/esquema sobre ese circuito y seguimos.


@Gomez

La fuente de 30VCC no te va a servir, descartala. Acá se requiere una fuente partida, de tensiones simétricas.
La verdad es que, si la tensión fuese un tanto menor (24V por ej) podrías armar el amplificador TDA2050 con el esquema de fuente simple que figura en el datasheet, pero yo NO lo recomiendo para nada. Es mucho mejor utilizar fuente partida simétrica.

El precio de un transformador de unos 15 +15 VCA 3A acá en argentina debe rondar los $50, tal vez menos, depende donde lo compres y donde vivas.

Lo ideal sería, para los TDA2050 un tranformador de 17+17 VCA, ya que esa tensión rectificada es ideal para el funcionamiento de estos bichos.

Yo tengo uno de 17+17 8A que lo mandé a hacer hace rato, y me salió $160 pesos, pero claro, son 150VA. Es una bestia. Pienso usarlo para un amplificador cuadrafónico con TDA2050.

Saludos.


----------



## juan9219

ahi esta, y tavo perdona la desprolijidad, no entiendo por que el capacitor es ceramico que no creo que llegue a un uf


----------



## Tavo

juan9219 dijo:


> ahi esta, y tavo perdona la desprolijidad, no entiendo por que el capacitor es ceramico que no creo que llegue a un uf



Ahí está.. *¿Que cosa?*





Me parece que te olvidaste de adjuntar o yo no veo la imagen... 

Saludos.
PS: Me matan esas caritas con signos de interrogación...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tavo dijo:


> Ahí está.. *¿Que cosa?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me parece que te olvidaste de adjuntar o yo no veo la imagen...


 

La imagen es ésta 








Saludos !


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44451&stc=1&d=1292119409


----------



## Tavo

juan9219 dijo:


> ahi esta, y tavo perdona la desprolijidad, no entiendo por que el capacitor es ceramico que no creo que llegue a un uf



Hola Juan!

Mirá, soy sincero, no entiendo mucho el dibujo que hiciste... Podrías haberlo hecho un poco más alineado... 



			
				juan9219 dijo:
			
		

> ...*y siempre el que amplifica al mismo bafle*, los amplis estan completamente separados hasta con distintos disipadores


Está claro que el problema es muy probable que sea el bafle. Sin más información, poco puedo decirte.
Mi consejo es que saques ese crossover (tal vez mal hecho o defectuoso) e instales uno nuevo.

Por acá en el foro hay varios threads que hablan de crossover's, yo nunca le presté mucha importancia porque no tengo bafles para armar ni ando mucho en esos temas, más que nada en circuitos y eso... 

Tenés dos opciones,
1) Volver a dibujar ese esquema *bien*
2) Sacar todo y calcular un nuevo crossover.

Saludos.

-----------------------------
Recientemente terminé una versión de PCB del amplificador *TDA2050 en modo bridge*, pero no se si publicarla acá o abrir otro tema. Está hecha con el mismo programa que usa el autor de este post, PCB Wizard (para mi es un programa excelente a pesar de su simpleza).
Esta versión es bastante más distinta que la publicada acá, ya que no me gustaban mucho esos tres puentes en la alimentación, y algunas pistas me parecían muy finas. Reacomodé bastante los componentes y el tamaño de la placa es muy similar al de la versión publicada acá.


----------



## electroconico

Tavo dijo:


> Electroconico, ¿podrías comentar un poco que es lo que hiciste con "esa plaquita"?
> 
> De paso, los archivos que hay dentro del RAR que subiste están en un formato que no los puedo abrir (.brd y .sch), no tengo el programa. Podrías subir un archivo tipo PDF para que todo el mundo pueda verlo...
> 
> Y con el tema de la oscilación, eso viene de la fuente, creo. A mi me pasó lo mismo, pero un poco distinto.
> Cuando la entrada la dejaba al aire (sin conectar a nada), *no pasaba nada.* Cuando la conectaba a algo, *tampoco pasaba nada.* Pero cuando tocaba la misma con los dedos ahí si oscilaba; y en consecuencia, me quemaba la resistencia de la red Zóbel (o boucherot, es lo mismo).
> Al momento cambié de placa rectificadora (puente de diodos y capacitores) y no lo hacía más.
> 
> Estaría bueno que comentes que es lo que hacés con esa "plaquita".
> También, subir una imagen normal JPG del esquema, si podés.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> PS: Cuando me refiero a que "no pasaba nada..." quiero decir que "está todo OK".



Uso el eagle para el diseño del circuito impreso.

La resistencia de 1M esta conectada en la entrada de audio y a gnd.
Adjunto imagen

La otra imagen es de la nueva pcb,solo re-acomode componetes y lo hice en pcb 2 caras.


----------



## mnicolau

electroconico dijo:


> La otra imagen es de la nueva pcb,solo re-acomode componetes y lo hice en pcb 2 caras.



Qué calidad ese PCB! muy buen trabajo 

PD: lo mandaste a hacer o hiciste vos la placa?

Saludos


----------



## electroconico

agucasta89 dijo:
			
		

> electroconico te felicito por la calidad de tu circuito. Se vé muy pequeño y robusto. Muy lindo.
> Saludos.


Gracias



> Qué calidad ese PCB! muy buen trabajo
> 
> PD: lo mandaste a hacer o hiciste vos la placa?


Gracias!
Los mande a fabricar en seedstudio.muy barato , excelente calidad y buen tiempo de entrega contando que se hace por correo aereo federal.de Singapur a México.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

Si, la verdad es que esa placa está *perfecta*, no pensé que se podían hacer tales cosas (mandar a hacer la placa) de manera personal! 



> Los mande a fabricar en seedstudio.muy barato , excelente calidad y buen tiempo de entrega contando que se hace por correo aereo federal.de Singapur a México.


¿Podrías comentar un poquito más esto? Realmente está interesante.

Te felicito por el montaje.
Saludos.


----------



## electroconico

manufactura de pcbs

Se paga mendiante paypal y tienes que enviar los siguientes archivos gerber.

Top layer:  
 pcbname.GTL
Bottom layer:   
pcbname.GBL
Solder Stop Mask top: 
pcbname.GTS
Solder Stop Mask Bottom	
pcbname.GBS
Silk Top:  
pcbname.GTO
Silk Bottom
pcbname.GBO
NC Drill:       
pcbname.TXT

Solo debes respetar las reglas de diseño del fabricante(min.ancho de pista,drill,tamaño de la tarjeta,etc..)

Despues de tu pago , recibes un numero de orden,con ese numero les envias tus archivos y a los 10 diías maximo ya te estan enviando las placas.

5 de ellas vienen con pruebas electricas.


----------



## electroconico

No es solo 1 , fueron 10 plaquitas.
Como solo necesito 5 las otras a ver que se hace de ellas.

En el post anterior esta el enlace del fabricante.

Saludos!

manufactura de pcbs <----

P.D. Ya realice pruebas del ampli por varios días exigiendolo bastantito y todo ha salido perfecto.
Estoy muy contento con los resultados.

Lo conecte al pc y al ipod,también a un mp3 normalito sin problemas.



Estas con mis bocinas

Sony SS-h550

impedancia : 6 ohms
max input power: 80W


----------



## Tavo

Recomendación final:

Armá dos TDA7294 en *modo simple.*

Alimentá cada parlante con su amplificador independiente. Distribuí la salida del preamplificador en dos, para enviar la señal a los dos amplificadores.


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> La potencia "RMS" tiene un cálculo específico y muy simple:
> *P = (Vp^2) / (2 * RL)*
> *TDA7294 con 35V de alimentación y parlante de 8Ω, dá: P=(35^2)/(2*8)= 76W*



Ahí tenés lo que necesitás, sin vueltas y sin complicaciones.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7294-pcb-34045/

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tavo dijo:


> Recomendación final:
> 
> Armá dos TDA7294 en *modo simple.*
> 
> 
> *ezavalla* dijo:
> 
> 
> La potencia "RMS" tiene un cálculo específico y muy simple:
> *P = (Vp^2) / (2 * RL)*
> *TDA7294 con 35V de alimentación y parlante de 8Ω, dá: P=(35^2)/(2*8)= 76W*​Ahí tenés lo que necesitás, sin vueltas y sin complicaciones.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7294-pcb-34045/
> 
> Saludos.


 

Ese cálculo es para un hemiciclo , o sea para 35 + 35 

Saludos   !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese cálculo es para un hemiciclo , o sea para 35 + 35


  
Dosmetros: Es tensión RMS....que importa el otro semiciclo?
[LATEX]P=V_p^2 / 2=(V_p/sqrt2)^2[/LATEX]   (esto se llama escribir en Latex de oído)


----------



## DOSMETROS

Digo que si la alimentación *total* es de 35 Vdc (y no es amplificador puente) , entonces se parte del valor pico de un hemiciclo de salida , coincidente con la mitad de la alimentación , para hacer el cálculo.

35 Vdc de alimentación , 17,5 V de pico de salida teórico.

16 Vp reales de salida / 1,4142 = 11,3 VRMS

11,3 VRMS x 11,3 VRMS / 8 = 16 Watts RMS


----------



## Tavo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Digo que si la alimentación *total* es de 35 Vdc (y no es amplificador puente) , entonces se parte del valor pico de un hemiciclo de salida , coincidente con la mitad de la alimentación , para hacer el cálculo.
> 
> 35 Vdc de alimentación , 17,5 V de pico de salida teórico.
> 
> 16 Vp reales de salida / 1,4142 = 11,3 VRMS
> 
> 11,3 VRMS x 11,3 VRMS / 8 = 16 Watts RMS


 Nop, metronoventayocho, te estás equivocando.

La alimentación del amplificador es de *+-35Vcc.* Repito *+-35Vcc.*
[/COLOR] 
Se considera una sola rama de la alimentación, ya que es la negativa ó la positiva la que hace la excursión de la membrana del parlante, para adentro o para afuera.
Pero en definitiva son 35V.

Las cuentas daban bien. Creo que tu cálculo es incorrecto...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , si estamos diciendo lo mismo . . . .dije que tu cálculo es válido para +-35 Vdc , o sea 70 Vdc totales , y tomás una mitad.

Yo hice un cálculo , correcto , para una hipotética alimentación con 35 Vdc totales , o sea +-17,5 Vdc

Saludos Navideños


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Digo que si la alimentación *total* es de 35 Vdc (*y no es amplificador puente*) , entonces se parte del valor pico de un hemiciclo de salida , coincidente con la mitad de la alimentación , para hacer el cálculo.
> 35 Vdc de alimentación , 17,5 V de pico de salida teórico.
> 16 Vp reales de salida / 1,4142 = 11,3 VRMS
> 11,3 VRMS x 11,3 VRMS / 8 = 16 Watts RMS


Satamente! Había entendido cualquier cosa


----------



## fosfran

hola tengo una consulta, arme el ampli con el tda2050 en modo brige que propuso mnicolau y la verdad que a pesar de que lo estoy alimentando con +-12 suena muy bien, la cuestion es que me di cuenta que uno de los tda calienta mas que el otro, y como estan unidos al mismo disipador hasta tengo dudas de que uno este andando, no se que podria ser.... gracias


----------



## mnicolau

fosfran dijo:


> uno de los tda calienta mas que el otro, y como estan unidos al mismo disipador hasta tengo dudas de que uno este andando, no se que podria ser.... gracias



Hola, son los 2 ICs iguales? Cual es el que calienta?

Tavo, no vas a tener problemas si usás los valores que presenta el TDA2040 (4.7[Ohm] y 100[nF]).

Saludos


----------



## fosfran

hola mnicolau, mirado de frente es el de la derecha y si son iguales los dos

osea el de la derecha es el que menos calienta o el que tengo dudas que ande en todo caso, por que es normal que caliente bastante verdad?


----------



## mnicolau

El calentamiento va a depender del disipador que utilices, de la tensión de alimentación, de la impedancia de la carga, de la exigencia, de la temperatura ambiente, etc. Comentá un poco más tu situación respecto a lo que mencioné (salvo la tensión que ya contaste en el post anterior) y subí alguna foto del circuito.

Con un buen disipador acorde (tampoco tan exagerado) y carga de 8[Ohm], alimentando con esos +-12[V] no deberías notar demasiado calentamiento. Pero.. también hay que tener en cuenta las altas temperaturas que estamos teniendo, eso empeora bastante la situación.

Saludos


----------



## electroconico

¿Cuál es la sensibilidad de entrada del tda2050 ??

Ya busque en la hoja de especificaciones pero no la hallo.

Necesito saber la amplitud de señal de entrada que tengo que aplicar para trabajar al 100% al tda2050 y que por supuesto no me pase de este limite para no dañarlo.

Por ahora lo conecto con la salida del pc , pero no paso del 50% por que creo que lo tostare 

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

electroconico dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la sensibilidad de entrada del tda2050 ??



Hola, depende de la red de realimentación del IC. Si usás 22K y 680[Ohm] como indica el datasheet tenés una ganancia de 30[dB] (32 veces). En base a eso y a la potencia que consideres, hacés el cálculo de la tensión de entrada necesaria (el cálculo te sirve para cualquier amplificador).

Saludos


----------



## juan_inf

gracias por las respuestas, seguramente me inclino al tda2030A con esa tensión que dispongo, es muy difente el tda2030 al tda2030A, pero nose hasta que punto con el tda2040 ya que es mas sensillo realizarlo, pero no me quiero tirar a chancha asi que por lo que veo en la hoja de datos del tda2030A tiende a tener mejores resultados que el tda2040, escucho opiniones si estoy erroneo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Para hacerla corta: usá el TDA2040 y dejá de dar vueltas.
No te lo explico por que tiende a ponerse largo y ya lo hice otras veces, pero para un trafo de 12+12 VAC el TDA2040 es el chip ideal.

Saludos!


----------



## SKYFALL

electroconico dijo:
			
		

> Estoy por armar un 2.1 con tda2050.
> Ya solo me falta definir algunos componentes y empezar con el diseño del pcb.
> La idea es que quepa en una placa de 10x10cm incluyendo la fuente , protecciones y filtros.
> 
> Si no te urge pues esperate un par de semanas en lo que termino el diseño y lo comparta.
> 
> Saludos!



Creo que ta daria mejores resultados tu 2.1 si usas LM1875 en vez del TDA2050.

Saludos.



mnicolau dijo:


> *EDIT 22/05/2010:* Versiones 2.0 de ambos circuitos. Agregados los agujeros para montar las placas, pistas más anchas y re-acomodados algunos componentes.
> 
> Características:
> 
> ................... Tensión .... Potencia ....... THD %
> 
> TDA2030 ..... +-14V ......  28W ............. 0.5
> TDA2040 ..... +-16V ...... >30W ............ 0.5
> TDA2050 ..... +-22V ...... >40W ............ 0.5
> LM1875   ..... +-25V ...... >40W ............ 0.5



Hola Mariano, yo armé tu circuito con 2 LM1875 y trabaja bastante bien, pero me parece que disipan algo mas de temperatura que cuando estan en modo simple, esto es normal cierto?


----------



## electroconico

ferchito dijo:


> *Creo que ta daria mejores resultados tu 2.1 si usas LM1875 en vez del TDA2050.*
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Mariano, yo armé tu circuito con 2 LM1875 y trabaja bastante bien, pero me parece que disipan algo mas de temperatura que cuando estan en modo simple, esto es normal cierto?



Hola Ferchito 

¿Porqué crees que tendría mejores resultados? y ¿Cuáles serían esos resultados?

Lo único que alcanzo a notar es que tienen menor distorsion los lm 20W 0.05% 4ohms y los tda 28W 0.5% 4ohms. tda da 8 W más.

Los dos con la misma fuente de +-25.

Todavía no lo armo sigo con el diseño del pcb en tiempo libre , asi que estoy para cambiar de opinion y comprar el material.

Imágen del diseño del pcb , con su fuente , volumen,filtro pasa bajos activo y pues ya


----------



## Tavo

Nop, mi opinión es que YO, en mi caso, siempre usaría TDA2050.

Me quedé desilusionado cuando armé un LM1875. Alimentado con la misma tensión que el 2050, +-23Vcc, no llega ni a la mitad de potencia que da el TDA2050. Esa es mi impresión. Y tiene menor ganancia (ya se que esto se puede retocar, pero tal cual como figuran los valores y esquemático en el datasheet, tiene menor ganancia que el TDA2050).

Prefiero toda la vida al 2050. Los he castigado duro, se han re-calentado y nada, siguen andando como el primer día, son espectaculares. Claro, siempre que sean ORIGINALES... (tené cuidado con eso Electroconico)

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Tavo dijo:


> Me quedé desilusionado cuando armé un LM1875. Alimentado con la misma tensión que el 2050, +-23Vcc, no llega ni a la mitad de potencia que da el TDA2050. Esa es mi impresión. Y tiene menor ganancia (ya se que esto se puede retocar, pero tal cual como figuran los valores y esquemático en el datasheet, tiene menor ganancia que el TDA2050).



Tavo, la prueba la hiciste con ambos IC configurados con la misma ganancia no? La configuración típica del datasheet del LM1875 tiene una ganancia de 26dB, mientras que la típica del TDA2050 tiene ganancia 32dB. Si hiciste la prueba con la configuración típica en ambos, está claro que vas a notar tal diferencia de potencia. 
Si la ganancia es la misma, la diferencia de potencia que entregan ambos (alimentados con la misma tensión) es tan baja que nunca podrías notarla (podés comparar las curvas del datasheet). De Hecho la tensión es la que te establece la potencia que podés entregar, teniendo la misma alimentación, van a entregar la misma potencia, puede variar la distorsión que generen.

 Yo no noté ninguna diferencia apreciable al compararlos (hice la prueba conectando un IC a cada canal).

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Tavo dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, aparte, cabe mencionar que generalmente los LM son más caros que los TDA, por pagar ese 0,00000001 % menos de distorsión...



Eso es cierto... cuesta casi el doble un LM y no me parece que valga la pena el gasto. Yo también me quedo con el 2050.

No interesaba tanto la tensión de alimentación, a lo que me refería es que sea cual sea dicha tensión, si ambos se configuran con la misma ganancia, van a entregar prácticamente la misma potencia y no debería sentirse a oído ninguna diferencia.

PD: en las pruebas usé tensión variable (de la SMPS) hasta +-24[V], más de eso ya no aguanta el 2050.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mnicolau dijo:


> No interesaba tanto la tensión de alimentación, a lo que me refería es que sea cual sea dicha tensión,


si ambos se configuran con la misma ganancia, van a entregar prácticamente la misma potencia *con la misma señal de entrada*


mnicolau dijo:


> y no debería sentirse a oído ninguna diferencia.


La ganancia no tiene nada que ver con la potencia


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> Eso es cierto... cuesta casi el doble un LM y no me parece que valga la pena el gasto. Yo también me quedo con el 2050.
> 
> No interesaba tanto la tensión de alimentación, a lo que me refería es que sea cual sea dicha tensión, si ambos se configuran con la misma ganancia, van a entregar prácticamente la misma potencia y no debería sentirse a oído ninguna diferencia.
> 
> PD: en las pruebas usé tensión variable (de la SMPS) hasta +-24[V], más de eso ya no aguanta el 2050.
> 
> Saludos


Ah, está bueno...

Vos decís "*con la misma tensión y la misma ganancia en ambos*"... Bueno, yo pensé que como el LM1875 soporta 30V max, requería más tensión para dar lo mismo, pero veo que me equivoqué. 

Igual, de cualquier modo, prefiero como vos el TDA2050. Tiene calidad y potencia espectacular por el precio que vale! O sea, como dice EZ, *la relación calidad-precio es... inmejorable.*

Saludos!, gracias por tus respuestas!



ezavalla dijo:


> La ganancia no tiene nada que ver con la potencia


  

El queeee???
Si uno tiene 26dB de ganancia y otro tiene 32dB... Ambos alimentados con la misma tensión, y misma señal de entrada... Va a existir diferencia de potencia!!! Si o no!? 

Esa parte no entiendo.

Tenía entendido que, como dijo Mariano, con la misma ganancia, misma tensión de alimentación, misma señal de entrada, *la potencia era prácticamente idéntica en ambos.*


----------



## mnicolau

Matt232 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias mnicolau por compartir este amplificador, me sirvio un monton!!



Me alegro te haya servido Matt, disfrutalo 

Saludos


----------



## juanchilp

joa manda fotos, ¿ lo realizastes en puente o simple ? se recomienda en modo puente no bajar la impedancia del parlante debajo de los 8 Ohm y la corriente del transformador es muy escasa, por eso puede ser los recortes cuando subis el volumen, igualemente son hipotesis, hay que ver las fotos, ya en sí si larga olor a quemado algo vas a tener que cambiar y hay que ver como engendrastes las soldaduras


----------



## SKYFALL

juanchilp dijo:


> joa manda fotos, ¿ lo realizastes en puente o simple ? se recomienda en modo puente no bajar la impedancia del parlante debajo de los 8 Ohm y la corriente del transformador es muy escasa, por eso puede ser los recortes cuando subis el volumen, igualemente son hipotesis, hay que ver las fotos, ya en sí si larga olor a quemado algo vas a tener que cambiar y hay que ver como engendrastes las soldaduras



Creo que es por el lado que dice juanchilp, porque en modo puente estos TDA presentan este problema de los chasquidos evidentemente cuando se les coloca una carga con una impedancia menor de los 8 Ohm. Yo tambien lo arme en puente y tengo la foto subida en mis montajes y lo armé con el LM1875. La verdad me parece que la impresion de escucha de estos es mas limpia que la de los TDA porque el sonido que genera es mas claro y no se opacan los tonos altos, como si me paso con los TDA, que ademas tienen un nivel maximo de alimentacion inferior que los LM. Lo que me genera desconfianza es que calientan algo más que en la configuracion simple con lo cual tuve que redimensionar el dispador de calor.

Ah y con los LM1875 si le pude colocar un altavoz de 6 Ohm y no se escucha el chasquido que producen los TDA, solo disipa un poco más de calor.

No olviden que los LM1875 producen 30W sobre una carga de 8 Ohm cuando se les alimenta con +/-30V, es decir que en puente proporcionaría 60W, lo que da a entender que sería mas potente que con el TDA2050.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

joaquy2010 dijo:
			
		

> hola muchachos , hace un tiempo arme los tda2050 en modo simple y son excelentes , tube problemas de temperatura pero lo arregle con un disipador de micro de compu con cooler , mi problema ahora es que hice la placa 2050 en puente que figura en la primera pagina y mientras estoy escuchando musica a bajo volumen tira chasquidos y si le aumento el volumen de entrada los chasquidos se hace mas continuos y al aumentarle al maximo el volumen de entrada muere largando un lindo olor a quemado
> no se si a alguien le paso lo mismo que a mi y si alguien tiene la solucion
> por el momento tengo un trafo 12+12 3.5amper , lo estoy usando con un bafle sony doble parlante de 6 ohms
> desde ya acepto criticas y consejos, gracias a todos por su tiempo



Nop, si es por corriente andás bien, no creo que este bicho se coma más de 3,5A escuchando normal... Lo que si, la tensión...  Es bastante poca.
En puente se lo puede alimentar con +-20Vcc y la misma corriente que mencionás, estaría bien.
Si el sistema es estéreo, ahí si ya es bastante más consumo, y con 3,5A no llegás del todo bien. Necesitarías +-20Vcc 4A... calculo.

Y tu problema de "chasquido" puede venir por varias cosas, primero apuntaría a la impedancia de carga, la mínima sería 8Ω... Y también hay que ver que chips estás usando, si son ST o si son chinescos... 
Unas fotos no vendrían mal...

Saludos.
PS: Una vez hice un LM1875 con esta misma placa y la potencia que tiraba era bastante más baja que con un TDA2050, calculo que por la tensión de alimentación, que era de +-20Vcc...
Así que desde ese momento le tomé "idea"  a los LM, y me quedo con los TDA.


----------



## gounie

hola gente, como estan? estaba pensando en hacer el ampli para un teclado musical, cree qe funcionaria bien solo o me convendria pornerle un pre?? gracias...


----------



## Diego German

De funcionar funciona y muy bien, ahora si  tu teclado no tiene pre o la señal es muy debil tenes que hacerle un pre sino el amplificador no te dará toda su potencia ...

saludos...

PD: Bienvenido al foro


----------



## leaarctico

hola gente hace unos 4 años hice el amplificador puente con el 2040 sacando el circuito de el datasheet pero en su momento lo arme maso menos y quedo ahi, hace 2 o tres dias o estuve revisando a fondo y le cambie varias cosas q estaban mal, unos 3 cap y 2 resistencias, el tema esq por mas que lo alimento con 16+16 no pasa nada nisiquiera ruido me tira les dejo fotos del circuito de frente y atras para ver si em peuden ayudar...mucahs graciasde antemano










Ah por lo q vi es dif del circuito posteado por mnicolau, quisiera saber si esas modificaciones se hicieron porq el circuito del datasheet no funka.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo he armado muchas veces el amplificador en puente con los TDA2040 y con el PCB que sale en el datasheet y FUNCIONA A LA PERFECCION desde la primera vez que lo conectás, asumiendo que has puesto todos los componentes donde y como deben ir y que los chips no son truchos...


----------



## Tavo

Esa placa se ve bastante fea. Las pistas parecen estar dañadas por el oxido o corrosión...

Siempre digo lo mismo, el factor principal a considerar a la hora de armar una placa... PROLIJIDAD gente, prolijidad. Puedo asegurar que más allá de la estética (que a mi me importa mucho) beneficia por donde se la mire, siempre es bueno hacer una placa prolija y bien armada.

No tengo ni idea de tu problema, pero como se ve eso... pueden ser miles de cosas...

Ah, y así de lejos, YA te aseguro que esos chips son FALSOS, seguro. No esperes milagros con esa placa. Mi consejo es que la vuelvas a hacer, con el PCB que se propone en esta página y tal cual se indica. Funciona o funciona. Es simple.


----------



## leaarctico

gracias che pero *IGUAL* quiero aclarar que esa placa la hize cuando recien entraba en el secundario de electronica en 1er año, tenia 16 años 
y con respecto a q*UE* lo chips son falsos...como me doy cuenta  si son los correctos? :/


----------



## Tavo

leaarctico dijo:


> y con respecto a q lo chips son falsos...como me doy cuenta  si son los correctos? :/


Posteando una foto acá, bien de cerca. Yo los reconozco a dos metros, si son falsos u originales... Yo por ahí puse unas imágenes (varias) de chips falsos y originales, esperá que tengo que buscarlas (están en el foro). A mucha gente le sirvió para darse cuenta si eran o no falsos sus chips.

Dame un tiempo, ahora estoy ocupado... (al mediodía vuelvo)

Saludos.


----------



## Agustinw

hice el circuito simple y suena buenisimo nada de distorcion, lo conecto a 1 parlante de 40w y lo mueve bien. muy bello
pd:lo estoy alimentando con una fuente de pc con puente rectificador del tranformador de adentro y tira +/-25 v gracias a 2metros


----------



## yoelmauri

mnicolau dijo:


> *EDIT 22/05/2010:* Versiones 2.0 de ambos circuitos. Agregados los agujeros para montar las placas, pistas más anchas y re-acomodados algunos componentes.
> 
> Características:
> 
> ................... Tensión .... Potencia ....... THD %
> 
> TDA2030 ..... +-14V ......  28W ............. 0.5
> TDA2040 ..... +-16V ...... >30W ............ 0.5
> TDA2050 ..... +-22V ...... >40W ............ 0.5
> LM1875   ..... +-25V ...... >40W ............ 0.5



Hola.. entre en los datasheet, mire los circuitos de arriba a abajo pero no me doy cuenta si esas potencias las dan con el circuito en modo bridge o simple. Gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

yoelmauri dijo:


> Hola.. entre en los datasheet, mire los circuitos de arriba a abajo pero no me doy cuenta si esas potencias las dan con el circuito en modo bridge o simple. Gracias!



Hola, son potencias en modo bridge.

Agustín, me alegro te sirva el circuito 

Saludos


----------



## Agustinw

Hola, hace unos dias comente que arme el amplificador y sonaba barbaro con lm 1875.
Bueno lo que paso es que cuando lo puse en una cajita de madera algo paso que dejo de funcionar cuando lo desconectaba solo se escuchaba un tup del parlante entonces estube probando y no funcionaba.
lo probe con un tda 2050 que tenia guardado y pasa lo mismo hoy fui a comprar otro lm1875 lo instalo con ansias de escuchar y si si si nada pasa lo mismo con los 3 integrados ¿que puede ser?. Los componentes que use son los mismos que recomienda mnicolau y la alimentacion de +/-25v
por favor ayudenme!
aqui hay 3 imagenes de la placa y el disipador aclaro que este en el periodo que el ampli funciono normalmente tenia colocado un cooler de procesador que es el correspondiente de ese disipador
http://img18.imageshack.us/i/imag0333z.jpg
http://img195.imageshack.us/i/imag0339li.jpg
http://img171.imageshack.us/i/imag0336p.jpg


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Se te rajó la plaqueta ? ¡ lupa y buena luz !


----------



## Agustinw

gracias pero no ,no esta rajada o almenos yo no vi nada raro, tambien medi con el tester y estaba todo bien unido


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ La fuente sigue dando los 25+25 , mediste eso ?

¿ La salida de parlante mide cero Vdc ?

¿ Mediste todas las resistencias ?


----------



## mnicolau

Tenés señal en la entrada? Y a la salida? Revisá cables, conectores y demás porque está claro que no es el IC el problema.

Saludos


----------



## Agustinw

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ La fuente sigue dando los 25+25 , mediste eso ?


si sigue tirando 25+25 aunque cuando el amplificador funcionaba y le pedia potencia la tension bajaba 24+24



DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ La salida de parlante mide cero Vdc ?


si me media cero aunque si le reducia mucho la escala del tester me tiraba unos numeritos igual muy bajos



DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Mediste todas las resistencias ?


si, las resistencias estan sanas aunque el valor nunca me da bien porque mi tester esta reventado:enfadado: pero da un valor aprox


mnicolau dijo:


> Tenés señal en la entrada? Y a la salida? Revisá cables, conectores y demás porque está claro que no es el IC el problema.
> Saludos


si las entradas del integrado reciben señal en la salida recibe casi nula pero al quitarle la alimentacion a la fuente hacia un tuq ya revise la placa y no hay pistas cortadas ni elementos mal soldados ademas el cableado solo son 3 cables de alimentacion el de señal y la salida y estan todos en borneras bien ajustados


----------



## DOSMETROS

No me gustan las borneras ( y ésto es absolutamente personal  ) , prefiero los cables directamente soldados a la plaqueta.

¿ Mediste los capacitores ? Aunque sea a golpe de tester , en ohms , invirtiendo y volviendo a invertir los cables , comparando las lecturas con otro de igual valor.

Saludos !


----------



## Agustinw

el unico capasitor que cambie aver si pasaba algo era el de la entrada los demas tengo que coseguir otro.
¿los 2 electrolitos que van de masa a + y - es necesario medirlos?
que lio


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podés sacarlos , cargarlos con la fuente , esperar un minutito y volver a medirlos , a ver si conservan la carga.


----------



## Agustinw

el amplificador es mono de un solo ci


----------



## Tavo

Agustinw dijo:


> el amplificador es mono de un solo ci



Che, es muy raro lo tuyo... Ese "tup" que escuchás en el parlante al desconectar la alimentación es NORMAL. Siempre lo hace. Y es más, es una buena seña de que el chip funciona. 

Lo raro es que hayas medido todo y aún no encuentres el problema. Yo siempre insisto con lo mismo: Verificá bien que las patas del IC no estén cortadas... Puede pasar por ahí que al mover  el disipador (a penas un poco, ya es suficiente) las patitas se corten, especialmente las de la punta (la pata 1 y la 5 o la 4).

Revisá bien eso. La señal entra al chip por la pata 1. Suficiente con que se corte esa pata y no hay más salida...

Saludos.
PS: Seguí trayendo las novedades, a ver como sigue la cosa.


----------



## Agustinw

¿vos decis que las patitas se pudieron aver cortado detro el ic?
el disipador esta pegado a la plaqueta con la gotita y no se mueve ni aunque lo revolees a la pared y es muy raro ya que proe con 3 ic diferentes y tengo el mismo resultado

pero voy a revisar aver igual gracias a todos los que estan en el tema

desp de probar todos los componentes y de resoldarlos aviso


----------



## Tavo

Agustinw dijo:


> ¿vos decis que las patitas se pudieron aver cortado detro el ic?
> el disipador esta pegado a la plaqueta con la gotita y no se mueve ni aunque lo revolees a la pared y es muy raro ya que proe con 3 ic diferentes y tengo el mismo resultado
> 
> pero voy a revisar aver igual gracias a todos los que estan en el tema
> 
> desp de probar todos los componentes y de resoldarlos aviso



Bueno, si decís que probaste con varios ICs distintos... Entonces el problema no es ese. 

Me animo a decirte que tu problema... seguramente es una ... que se te está pasando por alto...  y no te diste cuenta aún... pregunta: Subiste el volúmen del mp3 ??? JAJA. 

Dale, volvé con las buenas noticias de que resucitaste el ampli.

Saludos.


----------



## Agustinw

sI!!!!! ya funciono me olvide de suvirle el volumen 
no mentira
desolde todo medi todo, todo estaba en orden me enfade solde todo lo amenace y tatan funciono
lo que si es que no se escuchaba muy bien y le cambie el capasitor de la entrada por un de 2,2uf que es el mas cercano que consegui y... Desperto como todo un moustruo rugiendo sus graves jaja o algo asi

agradezco a todos los que participaron del tema

entonces la conclusion el problema no se que era dejo de funcionar solo resolde todo y volvio a funcionar
estoy requete super feliz


----------



## Tavo

Agustinw dijo:


> sI!!!!! ya funciono me olvide de suvirle el volumen
> no mentira
> desolde todo medi todo, todo estaba en orden me enfade solde todo lo amenace y tatan funciono
> lo que si es que no se escuchaba muy bien y le cambie el capasitor de la entrada por un de 2,2uf que es el mas cercano que consegui y... Desperto como todo un moustruo rugiendo sus graves jaja o algo asi
> 
> agradezco a todos los que participaron del tema
> 
> entonces la conclusion el problema no se que era dejo de funcionar solo resolde todo y volvio a funcionar
> estoy requete super feliz


Viste... el problema era una...

Definitivamente era el capacitor de entrada de desacoplo de DC... Estaba fallando por algún motivo, y entonces al cambiarlo le volvió a llegar señal al chip.

Lo que podrías haber hecho antes de desoldar todo, es inyectar señal directamente sobre la pata 1... Ahí te dabas cuenta al toque de la falla... 

Por ahí (en la web) hay varios circuitos inyectores de señal con dos BC548, que trabajan en autooscilación (o algo así) y generan un tono de 1KHz; ese aparatito es muy bueno para estos casos... 

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL

Tal vez solo era una soldadura fria, es muy dificil que un condesador de entrada de desacople para DC se dañe con ese nivel de señal.


----------



## Tavo

Ferchito dijo:


> Tal vez solo era una soldadura fria, es muy dificil que un condesador de entrada de desacople para DC se dañe con ese nivel de señal.


Y quién dijo que el condensador lo puso nuevo? Y no hay posibilidades de que 1 en un millón venga fallado/averiado?? 

Muchas causas, la última es la que nombrás vos, pero hay unas cuantas más para sospechar de ese tachito.


----------



## Agustinw

el condensador al resoldarlo funciono pero muy mal se escuchaba entonces lo cambie por uno de 2.2 y ahy se escucho bien.quizas cuando ponia el ampli en la cajita de madera se golpeo o con el dedo lo presione y se averio

ah y acalaro antes el condensador y todo funcionaba hasta q de golpe porraso dejo de funcionar por eso la soldadura no creo que sea


----------



## Tavo

Te quedó bien el ampli. Evitá poner grasa siliconada en exceso, además de que queda feo de estética, es innecesario. Solo una gotita es suficiente para que cubra toda la superficie... Yo pongo un _choricito_ de grasa siliconada (o grasa térmica) a lo largo del encapsulado, y con eso es suficiente.

El capacitor de la red Zóbel de salida (470nF o 0,47uF) si podés ponelo de Poliéster, y la resistencia de 2Ω2 de 1W...

Saludos!
PS: Ahora tenés que armar el Estéreo.  
PS2: Un consejo, subí las imágenes al servidor del foro, se ven en buena resolución (1024x768px), no se pixelan, y el extra de tener la seguridad de que nunca se va a _caer_ del servidor...


----------



## SKYFALL

Agustinw dijo:


> el condensador al resoldarlo funciono pero muy mal se escuchaba entonces lo cambie por uno de 2.2 y ahy se escucho bien.quizas cuando ponia el ampli en la cajita de madera se golpeo o con el dedo lo presione y se averio
> 
> ah y acalaro antes el condensador y todo funcionaba hasta q de golpe porraso dejo de funcionar por eso la soldadura no creo que sea



Contestada la inquietud Tavo, el condensador estaba bueno, Agustinw lo averió cuando lo montaba en la caja, ademas no por que sea viejo vaya a funcionar mal, casi el 80% de los condensadores con los que trabajo tienen conmigo mas de 15 años y estan excelente, pero despues de aplastarlo antes si sono.


----------



## Agustinw

si pero no tengo idea si la fuente que arme va a tirar 2 en estereo.
Es una fuente de pc que tira en 12volt 5a max y la rectifique del trafo que tiene adentro donde va al + y - 12v y me quedo de +/-25 v
¿tenes idea de los amper que consume el integrado a max potencia?

y una ultima preguntita:
Al ampli yo lo conecto con dos parlante de 4ohm en paralelo lo cual sumaria 2ohm 
¿Este integrado puede trabajar a esa impedancia? digo porque yo lo estube usando asi y ahora me acorde aunque los tira lindo


----------



## Agustinw

uso 2 parlantes porque cada uno es de 20w para no estropearlo


----------



## juanchilp

agustincito , el datasheet recomiendo como carga minima del tda que sea de 4 Ohm y vos lo estas usando en 2 OHm , en todo caso esos parlantes de 20w que tenes ponelos en serie para usarlo a 8 Ohm. Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

Agustinw dijo:


> uso 2 parlantes porque cada uno es de 20w para no estropearlo



 no puedes usarlo a 2 Ohm, trabajandolo constantemente se sobrecalentaria en exceso y activaria la proteccion termica del monolitico, si alimentas un Lm1875 con +/- 30V puedes obtener una potencia de 30W RMS con una carga de 8 Ohm.

No hay necesidad que utilices 2 parlantes de 20W cada uno, con uno es suficiente pues no lo estas trabajando al limite de su capacidad.


----------



## Agustinw

bueno osea yo lo alimento con 50v y con esos parlantes estube escuchando a todo volumen unos 10 min y no me salto la proteccion termina PERO
entonces no lo tengo que usar mas en 2 ohm voy a probar como dicen en 8 ohm o sino me consigo un parlante de mas pot de 4 ohm
gracias saludos


----------



## Tavo

A ver, agustín, te estás mandando la *¡NADA!* de tu vida:

Si en datasheet (hoja de datos, hecha por el fabricante) dice que la carga mínima soportada son 4ohms... ¿Por qué lo estás usando a 2 ohms?? 

Decí que ST (o National) hace cosas buenas, sinó ya tendrías un ojo menos... 

Podés poner si querés un parlante de 1W!!! Tu oído es el que te va a dar el límite de potencia soportada, no vas a ser tan bruto de escuchar distorsionado todo el tiempo!!


----------



## pandacba

Tavo amigo que paso? saliste con los tapones de punta amigo..... si cometio alguna torpeza, propia de la inexperiencia.... esto que le paso le servira como recordatorio, equivocarse no es lo malo, no aprender nada de nuestros erroes es mucho peor.....


----------



## Tavo

pandacba dijo:


> Tavo amigo que paso? *saliste con los tapones de punta amigo.....* si cometio alguna torpeza, propia de la inexperiencia.... esto que le paso le servira como recordatorio, equivocarse no es lo malo, no aprender nada de nuestros erroes es mucho peor.....


Nop, nada que ver, será que se ve distinto del otro lado del monitor?? 

No lo dije con ánimo de crítica o de ofensa, me sorprendió  que un TDA2050 aguante una carga de 2 ohms alimentado con +-25Vcc...  Nada más...

Pero la verdad, es una pavada temer que se queme un parlante por ser de menos potencia que el amplificador. Lo que pasa es que la gente cree que los amplificadores siempre funcionan "al palo", o que siempre están arrojando su máxima potencia, sea cual sea su nivel de entrada... 

Lo interesante es que podés tener un amplificador de 5KW, con un parlante de 10W 4Ω, que no va a pasar nada, siempre y cuando no subas el nivel de entrada, de modo que supere los 10W...

Es más, en este foro leí (no me acuerdo en que parte específica) que es más probable romper un parlante de más potencia (soportada) que el amplificador, que viceversa... No me acuerdo muy bien el motivo, pero se que es así.

Saludos!


----------



## Agustinw

gracias por responder jeje 
pero ahy algo aun que no entiendo ¿que diferencia sufre el amplificador en su funcionamiento variando la impedancia de carga de los altavoces?.
ah y no es un tda2050 es un LM1875


----------



## Tavo

Agustinw dijo:


> gracias por responder jeje
> pero ahy algo aun que no entiendo *¿que diferencia sufre el amplificador en su funcionamiento variando la impedancia de carga de los altavoces?.*
> ah y no es un tda2050 es un LM1875


La diferencia es simple: Cuanto más baja la impedancia de carga, más potencia de salida, más distorsión, más problemas , más feo.

Bueno, si decimos que aumenta la potencia de salida, entonces hay un aumento de corriente que circula por el IC. Esa corriente está limitada, para que el semiconductor no se pase de T°.
Por eso el fabricante dice que la mínima impedancia de carga debe ser de 4Ω.

Saludos.


----------



## Agustinw

gracias tavo ya entendi


----------



## SKYFALL

Tavo dijo:
			
		

> Los transformadores de bobinados simples acá no sirven... En realidad si, pero es muy probable que el funcionamiento no sea normal (ya está miles de veces explicado esto)



 Como que no sirven, es que en ningun momento se va a trabajar la fuente con un solo transformador de devanado simple en el secundario, de ser asi se utilizarían 2 transformadores de igual potencia y se conectarian en serie conservando la polaridad de los devanados para obtener el mismo resultado que un transformador con tap central.


----------



## Tavo

Ferchito dijo:


> Como que no sirven, es que en ningun momento se va a trabajar la fuente con un solo transformador de devanado simple en el secundario, de ser asi se utilizarían 2 transformadores de igual potencia y se conectarian en serie conservando la polaridad de los devanados para obtener el mismo resultado que un transformador con tap central.



Te adelantaste a comentar, sin entender lo que dije. 

Cuando dije "bah, en realidad si sirven..." me refería a que en ese supuesto caso, hay que hacer un doblador de tensión, y en este caso la frecuencia a rectificar es la mitad (60Hz) con el 'problema' de que hay que poner el doble de capacidad de filtrado........ *Esto ya está miles de veces explicado, por eso no quise decirlo una vez más*, y supuse que entenderían...

No me gusta para nada la idea de usar doblador de tensión.
Si prefiero (me gusta) la idea de usar dos transformadores idénticos y unir sus secundarios en serie y sus primarios en paralelo para lograr una fuente partida. Lo he hecho muchas veces, y es la mejor solución.

Saludos!


----------



## SKYFALL

Tavo dijo:


> Te adelantaste a comentar, sin entender lo que dije.



hola Tavo como vas?, la verdad si te entendí y analice muy bien ese bah!, porque yo sabía a que te referías y en ese caso estamos de acuerdo, yo tambien prefiero usar 2 transformadores identicos en caso de no poseer uno con tap central para solucionar un problema, Saludos.

Hola Agustinw, me cuestiona el porque quieres conocer el consumo del Lm1875 con 50V, calculo que tal vez pueda ser de 1,5A con ese nivel de tension y haciendo una excursion maxima de potencia en su salida, aunque el papel aguanta todo creo que sería mas efectivo hacer la medicion y te conseguis otro tester mejor


----------



## chacarock

hola, construi la version simple de tda2040 lo estoy alimentando con un trafito de dicroica, pero me parece que calienta mucho, es decir le pongo un disipador con un tamaño acorde segun mi instinto jajaja perdon no hagan caso de ese comentario, el tema es, es normal que caliente tanto o que necesite un disipador tangrande? el parlante era de 4ohm con el que hice la prueba, pero suena genial la verdad muchisima calidad
ahora tengo la version puentey la verdad no se que le pondre si simple calienta de esa manera

saludos


----------



## Tavo

chacarock dijo:


> hola, construi la version simple de tda2040 lo estoy alimentando con un trafito de dicroica, pero me parece que calienta mucho, es decir le pongo un disipador con un tamaño acorde segun mi instinto jajaja perdon no hagan caso de ese comentario, el tema es, es normal que caliente tanto o que necesite un disipador tangrande? el parlante era de 4ohm con el que hice la prueba, pero suena genial la verdad muchisima calidad
> ahora tengo la version puentey la verdad no se que le pondre si simple calienta de esa manera
> 
> saludos


Y... Generalmente la mayoría de los TDA's son de trabajar calentitos como negra en baile...
Estaría bueno que muestres una foto del disipador, a ver de que tamaño es... 

Saludos.


----------



## chacarock

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Chaca:
> Ese disipador dá poco menos que lástima!



jajajajajaja un grande EZA,  si la verdad es que es uno reciclado, ademas en Sgo del Estero no consigo disipadores de ningun tipo, tengo otros pero son muy grandes para TO220
quizas si los corto doy con el tamaño, el tema es que queria meter el ampli en una cajita que usare de woofer ya que mi equipito de musica tiene la salida filtrada para el bajo, asi que solo tenia que hacer la cajita amplificada, esta cajita tiene un agujero de sintonia depues  esta hermetica, no se si se podra poner un ventilador por ese motivo

con respecto al articulo de cacho, si lo leí una vez solamente y no entendi nadita, tendre que releerlo, pero como dije aunque tenga los calculo  correctos del disipador, aqui no lo conseguiria,

y por lo de la posision del disipador esta bien colocado, quizas en la foto por cuetiones de espacio, lo tenia colgado pero cuando pones orizontal la placa las aletas del disipador quedan mirando acia arriba

saludos y gracias por los comentarios


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

chacarock dijo:


> con respecto al articulo de cacho, si lo leí una vez solamente y no entendi nadita, tendre que releerlo, pero como dije aunque tenga los calculo  correctos del disipador, aqui no lo conseguiria


Es que no hace falta comprar un disipador como tal. Podés usar perfiles de aluminio, de los que usan para hacer ventanas y esas cosas, y con una planilla que hay en ESP podés *estimar *la resistencia térmica...


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo arme dos TDA7294 con disipadores de PC ( eso se consigue gratis hasta en la Luna ) bien gruesitos y son una heladera....y eso que los alimento con 40V


----------



## Tavo

AntonioAA dijo:


> Yo arme dos TDA7294 con disipadores de PC ( eso se consigue gratis hasta en la Luna ) bien gruesitos y son una heladera....y eso que los alimento con 40V



Seee, pero lo de gratis hasta ahí nomas... Basta que vengas por estos lados, donde te cobran $15-20 mangos un disipador de PC usado... 

Obvio que no lo compré...
Y si, la verdad es que son buenos, y con cooler más todavía! 

EZ, respecto de los perfiles de aluminio, también me dijeron esa posibilidad... pero la verdad es que tengo un poco de prejuicios...  Porque el aluminio de disipadores es "Anodizado", no se bien que significa esto (tengo miedo de mentir), pero bah, después de todo es un cacho de metal que enfría "algo"...

Aunque yo prefiero los lindos, bonitos, y caros disipadores. 

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Por supuesto ! Los factores que influyen son: superficie ( por eso tienen aletas ) y ubicacion , ya que el flujo natural de conveccion es de abajo para arriba . Entre partes que unas poneles grasa siliconada.


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> ...pero la verdad es que tengo un poco de prejuicios... Porque el aluminio de disipadores es "Anodizado", no se bien que significa esto (tengo miedo de mentir), pero bah, después de todo es un cacho de metal que enfría "algo"...
> 
> Aunque yo prefiero los lindos, bonitos, y caros disipadores.


Estás pagando por los colorcitos, nada más.

Lo único que podría darte una mejora (aunque no sustancial) es el anodizado negro, lo demás... Espejitos y piedritas de colores.
Cuando andes por Bahía te llevo a conocer Nitram y después me contás.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> EZ, respecto de los perfiles de aluminio, también me dijeron esa posibilidad... pero la verdad es que tengo un poco de prejuicios...  Porque el aluminio de disipadores es "Anodizado", no se bien que significa esto (tengo miedo de mentir), pero bah, después de todo es un cacho de metal que enfría "algo"...
> Aunque yo prefiero los lindos, bonitos, y caros disipadores.


Tavo:
Como ya te dijo Cacho, "no hay que dar por el pito mas de lo que el pito vale" 

Los perfiles de aluminio tienen algunas desventajas respecto a los disipadores diseñados ex-profeso, perola gran ventaja que tienen es que son prácticamente gratuitos (o de muy bajo costo), y cualquier recorte de 100 o 150mm con dos o tres aletas ya tiene una resistencia térmica suficiente (hay que revisarla) para manejar un TDA20XX sin mucha historia.


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> Estás pagando por los colorcitos, nada más.
> 
> Lo único que podría darte una mejora (aunque no sustancial) es el anodizado negro, lo demás... Espejitos y piedritas de colores.
> *Cuando andes por Bahía te llevo a conocer Nitram y después me contás.*
> 
> Saludos



Dale, buenísimo.

Entiendo profe EZ lo que decís, pero me parece que se te escapó un "factor", que es la estética.
Para muchos no tiene nada que ver, es más, cuanto más croto lo hacen más orgullo sienten (conozco varios); pero para mi es todo lo contrario.
Imaginate un amplificador de alta gama ($$$) con disipadores de perfiles de ventanas...  

Se entiende perfectamente el tema. 

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Cuando vayas a ese lugar con cacho fijate si no hay perfiles de disipadores standard en barra, por aca se consiguen la mayoria en barras, tienen una diferecia en costo muy grande entre esos y los que se venden, podes comprar para varios y que te los corten alli mimso con la sensitiva, y con el costo de uno tendras varios


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> Entiendo profe EZ lo que decís, pero me parece que se te escapó un "factor", que es la estética.
> Para muchos no tiene nada que ver, es más, cuanto más croto lo hacen más orgullo sienten (conozco varios); pero para mi es todo lo contrario.
> Imaginate un amplificador de alta gama ($$$) con disipadores de perfiles de ventanas...


Ahhhh...seguro, pero si vos estás haciendo un amplificador para vos, no es una producción en serie y la calidad es de buena a excelente, pero todo va metido dentro de una caja con ventilación natural por convección o eventualmente forzada, el que tenga un disipador de $150 o uno de $30 da exactamente lo mismo...si a fin de cuentas no se vé y lo mismo cumple con su función a la perfección.

Es más, en el contexto de tu respuesta, importa MUCHISIMO MAS la estética del gabinete donde lo ponés - por que es lo que se vé - que la de los disipadores, que normalmente están invisibles o a lo sumo puestos a los costados...casi invisibles.

Tavo:
La estética es importante, pero antes está la solución del problema técnico, y cuando vos trabajés en una empresa, vas a entender por que la ingeniería es una ciencia de compromisos...y como no podés evitar el KARMA, siempre tenés que dar algo para recibir algo....y no es malo ceder apariencia interna en aras de apariencia externa...que a fin de cuentas es la que vende 

En resumen: tenés que preocuparte de solucionar el problema al costo mas bajo posible, así que si conseguís perfiles de ventana a bajo costo...será eso lo que hay que usar para ahorrar plata ahí y poner los tejos en el frente del amplificador, que todo el mundo va a ver.

Ahora, si me hablás de una marca Hi-End, donde el amplificador vale 5000 verdes...poco importa gastar en disipadores comerciales costosos, por que el corto lo recuperás con creces...


----------



## AntonioAA

El calor generado por en este caso un transistor se transmite de 3 maneras diferentes:

- Conduccion : es la forma en que se transmite por la masa metalica del disipador . es la forma mas eficiente de la cadena . El espesor necesario es el que permita llegar todo ese calor a las aletas.

-Convección : Sucede entre fluidos , en este caso el aire que pasa por las aletas del disipador. Es menos eficiente y depende de la superficie de aletas y en caso de Conveccion Natural ( sin venti ) de la posicion ya que el aire caliente va hacia arriba por ser menos denso.

- Radiación : Sucede por ondas electromagnéticas infrarrojas . Depende de la temperatura del cuerpo radiante y su color ( por eso algunos disipadores vienen pintados de negro ) . Para las temperaturas que hablamos puede decirse que es despreciable. 

Espero que esto aclare y no oscurezca ....


ronycg: La fuente atx la modificaste? ....NO SIRVE como fuente partida porque los -12V son de muy poca potencia!! Fijate la etiqueta .


----------



## Cacho

Mastodonte Man dijo:
			
		

> PD: Duda inapropiada: Lo que pasa es que tengo una ATX de 400w, y un estereo de carro de 4x30w, pero este ya no lo usa mi padre en el auto y me lo dio, podre usar la ATX con los +12v en el estereo???


Podrías, o podés darte una vuelta por el tema de Dosmetros sobre cómo modificarla para sacarle las tensiones y corrientes que necesitás para lo que se te ocurra 

Saludos



			
				Tavo dijo:
			
		

> Y por si acaso: Negativo no es lo mismo que GND (ground, o _mal llamado_ "masa").


¿Mal llamado masa?
Mal llamado de cualquier forma que no sea _referencia de tensión_, entonces .

Ground, tierra, masa, 0V... son todas correctas.
Y sí, me suena .

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Mastodonte Man dijo:
			
		

> PD: Duda inapropiada: Lo que pasa es que tengo una ATX de 400w, y un estereo de carro de 4x30w, pero este ya no lo usa mi padre en el auto y me lo dio, podre usar la ATX con los +12v en el estereo???



No hace falta modificar nada, funciona perfecto con esa, lo que si si utilzas uno de los cables que vienen a los conectores a cierto volumen tendras problemas, porque son finos, claro la corriente se reparte en todos los cables de los conectores.. saca los cables originales, y/o saca dos cables gruesos de masa y +12 y no tendras problemas.

Tengo una enrome cantidad de ellas y les doy todo tipo de uso, y a la hora de reparar equipos de autos utilzo una de esas sin ningún tipo de problemas

Para ese tipo de equipo no requiere ningún tipo de modificación


----------



## Mastodonte Man

pandacba dijo:


> No hace falta modificar nada, funciona perfecto con esa, lo que si si utilzas uno de los cables que vienen a los conectores a cierto volumen tendras problemas, porque son finos, claro la corriente se reparte en todos los cables de los conectores.. saca los cables originales, y/o saca dos cables gruesos de masa y +12 y no tendras problemas.
> 
> Tengo una enrome cantidad de ellas y les doy todo tipo de uso, y a la hora de reparar equipos de autos utilzo una de esas sin ningún tipo de problemas
> 
> Para ese tipo de equipo no requiere ningún tipo de modificación



Osea que debo cambiar el cable amarillo (+12v) de la ATX por uno mas grueso y de tierra (0v) tambien cambiarlo por uno mas grueso, o esos se cambian en el estereo???
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Juntá VARIOS amarillos ... y listo !

Vas a tener un poquito MENOS de potencia ya que la bateria de auto varia entre 12,6 y 13,8 V , pero funciona , he hecho varias cosas con ellas ya que es mi material mas abundante


----------



## eze4ever87

Hola gente del foro! quisiera hacerles una consulta: Estoy pensando hacer el amplificador bridge pero el unico trafo que tengo es de 20v - 0 - 20v que rectificado y filtrado tira cerca de 29v - 0 - 29v, mi pregunta es si para los tda2050 esto es demasiado....tambien estuve viendo el datasheet del lm1875 y la tension maxima es de 60v (calculo que tambien puede ser 30v - 0 - 30v no?) que opinan uds?, pense en este amplificador porque ando buscando uno de mas o menos 50 - 60w en 8 0hm...gracias!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

eze4: Podes usar el TDA7294 ( hasta 100w ) con 29v anda bien! Ni bridge necesitas....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7294-pcb-34045/#post277439


----------



## eze4ever87

gracias AntonioAA!! vos sabes que lo arme a ese pero con el pcb de elektor que anda dando vueltas por ahi...lo arme y arranco a la primera pero se escucha bajo, no da la impresion de ser un ampli de 50w como dicen, lo uso con un woofer b52 de 8 ohm y un trafo de 4 amper pero anda con sonido bajo...revise bien los pines de stanby y mute y estan bien conectados aparte de que uso un pre para exitarlo bien pero nada...no se si el integrado sera trucho o que pero me decepciono je


----------



## Diego German

eze4ever87 dijo:


> gracias AntonioAA!! vos sabes que lo arme a ese pero con el pcb de elektor que anda dando vueltas por ahi...lo arme y arranco a la primera pero se escucha bajo, no da la impresion de ser un ampli de 50w como dicen, lo uso con un woofer b52 de 8 ohm y un trafo de 4 amper pero anda con sonido bajo...revise bien los pines de stanby y mute y estan bien conectados aparte de que uso un pre para exitarlo bien pero nada...no se si el integrado sera trucho o que pero me decepciono je



revisa el link que te adjunto AntonioAA ahi explica como aumentar la ganacia del amplificador 

saludos...


----------



## AntonioAA

Me extraña... debe haber otro problema , porque yo arme 2 en pocas horas, anduvieron perfecto de entrada , tal cual el post que te recomendé y eso que puse un trafo muy chico porque no tenia otro!!

Por otra parte, revisa las señales que estan entrando , para dar la potencia maxima, el ampli necesita una señal de amplitud MINIMA que se llama normalmente "SENSIBILIDAD" .


----------



## joaquy2010

hola muchachos alguien por casualidad le hizo una salida para auriculares a un tda 2050en puente, osea al conectar los auriculares y que no se escuche por los parlantes . desde ya muchas gracias por su tiempo por internet hay muchos circuitos pero no los veo muy utiles


----------



## Guillermemomemin

yo pienso que esa configuracion la debes de hacer antes de amplificarla, es decir a la entrada de señal del amplificador. existen unos jacks que cortan la señal, es decir, son como un switch, puesto que si no le conectas nada, la señal llega hasta el amplificador, pero si le conectas el plug de los audifonos, la señal ya no llega hasta el amplificador, solo a los audifonos


----------



## Tavo

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> yo pienso que esa configuracion la debes de hacer antes de amplificarla, es decir a la entrada de señal del amplificador. existen unos jacks que cortan la señal, es decir, son como un switch, puesto que si no le conectas nada, la señal llega hasta el amplificador, pero si le conectas el plug de los audifonos, la señal ya no llega hasta el amplificador, solo a los audifonos



*Cooooooorrecto!* 

Eso se hace desde la entrada, con los típicos Jack's que se sueldan en placa, algo como esto: 
Este es de 3.5mm, pero también vienen de 6.3mm (o 6.5mm, nunca supe cual es la medida correcta).

Al tener 6 contactos, cuando no hay nada insertado el audio pasa perfectamente hacia la etapa de potencia, pero el insertar un plug, se levantan 3 contactos, y estos quedan al aire.

Es muy fácil hacer este tipo de conexión con estos Jack's.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Las salidas para auriculares también se hacen desde la salida de potencia , se carga al amplificador con una resistencia de supongamos 100 ohms que representa al parlante , eso le permite al amplificador excursionar tensión sin casi disipar potencia , en paralelo a esa resistencia se conecta el auricular con una resistencia en serie , que deberá ser calculada . . . o por prueba y error.

Se utiliza un mini Jack con corte asociado a un relé 

Saludos !


----------



## Tavo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las salidas para auriculares también se hacen desde la salida de potencia , se carga al amplificador con una resistencia de supongamos 100 ohms que representa al parlante , eso le permite al amplificador excursionar tensión sin casi disipar potencia , en paralelo a esa resistencia se conecta el auricular con una resistencia en serie , que deberá ser calculada . . . o por prueba y error.
> 
> Se utiliza un mini Jack con corte asociado a un relé
> 
> Saludos !



Si, también es posible hacerlo de esa manera, pero estamos agregando a la señal original la propia distorsión del amplificador... Mmm, no me simpatiza hacerlo así, hay varias formas, pero yo prefiero tomar directamente la señal débil, antes de entrar a la etapa de potencia.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

¿Y si la etapa que proporciona la señal de entrada no puede manejar la  (muy baja) carga que representan los auriculares? 

Por eso se toma desde la salida; o si no, se suele hacer el menos un  buffer.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

El 2050 maneja hasta +-25V como máximo de los máximos. Con 18+18V en el trafo vas a estar en ese límite y eso no es bueno porque ante cualquier subida de tensión en la red... ¡PUF!.

Hasta 17V+17V anda bien. Más, estás jugando a la lotería.
Y en tu caso, ese esquema está usando un doblador de tensión en la fuente, sólo para manejar todo con un trafo simple y no uno simétrico. Si lo vas a mandar a hacer, hacelo simétrico y ahorrate problemas.

Saludos


----------



## almendra

Cacho dijo:


> El 2050 maneja hasta +-25V como máximo de los máximos. Con 18+18V en el trafo vas a estar en ese límite y eso no es bueno porque ante cualquier subida de tensión en la red... ¡PUF!.
> 
> Hasta 17V+17V anda bien. Más, estás jugando a la lotería.
> Y en tu caso, ese esquema está usando un doblador de tensión en la fuente, sólo para manejar todo con un trafo simple y no uno simétrico. Si lo vas a mandar a hacer, hacelo simétrico y ahorrate problemas.
> 
> Saludos



bueno entonces voy a pedir uno de 17+17v 4 amp. hay diferencia en el precio uno simétrico ?en
y si lo compro simétrico tengo que modificar algo?


----------



## Cacho

No, apenas unos pesos ($10-15 como mucho). Frente a los $150-200 que te va a costar el trafo, no es diferencia apreciable.

En todo caso, cuando lo vas a pedir averiguás eso en tu fabricante. Si la diferencia es muy grande, te está caminando.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

Hola!
Les presento una version del TDA2050 que armé con el PCB Wizard.
Arme una similar a esta, pero con bastantes errores que ya acomodé en la version que les presento. Tube el inconveniente de que no me andubo muy bien que digamos todavia. Recien me fijé y se quemo un poco la R de 2.2ohm de salida. 
El trafo larga 14+14. Es bastante grandecito.
Tiene incorporado el filtro pasa bajos de construya su video rockola.

Ambos circuitos estan probados en protoboard (con un poco de ruido por este metodo) y funcionaron muy bien. La potencia sobra.

Las cosas que pido que observen y comenten que les parece, son el pote y su ubicacion (antes del filtro) y si podia poner los 7x12.

Nada mas para decir. espero sus respuestas.

Un saludo!


----------



## djwash

Hola, de onda te digo que esta feito el PCB.

Tenes curvas a 90º, un capacitor en corto (por eso se quemo la resistencia), los componentes estan en cualquier lado, por eso tantos puentes imagino, dos capacitores del mismo valor pero de diferente tamaño (puede ser, pero se prevee el PCB para dos del mismo tamaño), ruteado erratico, pistas mal dimensionadas...

Los reguladores deben ir lejos del OP, lee diseño de fuentes de alimentacion de fogonazo.

Te daria una mano no tengo drama, pero no uso ese programa, uso el EAGLE...


----------



## Tavo

djwash dijo:


> Hola, de onda te digo que esta feito el PCB.
> 
> Tenes curvas a 90º, un capacitor en corto (por eso se quemo la resistencia), los componentes estan en cualquier lado, por eso tantos puentes imagino, dos capacitores del mismo valor pero de diferente tamaño (puede ser, pero se prevee el PCB para dos del mismo tamaño), ruteado erratico, pistas mal dimensionadas...
> 
> Los reguladores deben ir lejos del OP, lee diseño de fuentes de alimentacion de fogonazo.
> 
> Te daria una mano no tengo drama, pero no uso ese programa, uso el EAGLE...



Yo digo lo mismo. Ese PCB se ve bien feo... Las pistas todas del mismo grosor... Mmm, los pads todos del mismo diámetro... Muchos ángulos de 90 grados... Un montón de puentes sin sentido...

Mmm, *de onda*, te diría que armes el PCB que el autor del post propone, armes el PCB de filtro pasa bajos de Construyasuvideorockola y cablees todo... Seguro va a ser mucho mejor que este rejunte de pistas... 

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL

si esta algo extraño el PCB y la distribucion de los componentes se ve desorganizada, con un impreso como este se pueden tener ruidos parasitos y limitacion en la salida debido a la estrechez de las pistas que conservan el mismo calibre, tanto señal, fuente de poder y pistas de la salida, y los capacitores de 4700uF no tienen el mismo tamaño, la R de 2.2 directa entre salida y GND por el corto del condensador.


----------



## djwash

Eh!!, alguno que le tire mas al piso el PCB?

Quizas esta empezando y no se aprende de un dia para el otro, despues de armarlo, y ver si tuvo inconvenientes varios como tamaño inesperado de componentes , o pads que se volaron por ser pequeños, ruidos, explosiones de capacitores, olor a resistencia quemada, sustos por encender con el parlante conectado, fuga de humo en semiconductores y otras...

Y de ver y corregir mas de una vez un milimetro mas aca, o mas alla, mas ancho, pista mas fina? la paso entre esos dos pines? no mejor no, le pongo un puente, no no puedo, hago que la pista de mansa vuelta... No, mejor le pongo un cable. Porque no anda? que son esos chiflidos? Ah me olvide de poner el cable...

Ayuda un poco ver PCB hechos por otros foreros, pero mas ayuda la experiencia .


----------



## SKYFALL

djwash dijo:


> Eh!!, alguno que le tire mas al piso el PCB?
> 
> Ayuda un poco ver PCB hechos por otros foreros, pero mas ayuda la experiencia .



Bien pues el compañero mariano22 sugiere sea revisado el PCB que el diseño con PCB Wizard, de lo cual hago las siguientes aclaraciones:

1. En ningun momento afirmo como un tipo de critica destructiva, todos empezamos de alguna manera y mal haria en ver errores en el PCB del compañero mariano22 y en vez de citarlos decir que esta bien y que asi debería funcionar correctamente.

2. Realmente pienso que a pesar de no haberle quedado bien a la primera, tampoco está del todo mál, solo hace falta que mariano22 tome en cuenta estas recomendaciones y rediseñe nuevamente su PCB para tener un mejor resultado con su montaje.

3. Es solo una opinion personal, la cual tuvo lugar con la peticion que hizo el compañero sobre su propio circuito con los demas foreros de que le dijeran que tal le había quedado y que por favor opinasen sobre él.


----------



## djwash

Tampoco es para tanto, lo que dije de tirarle al piso el PCB fue en broma, tambien le podria haber dicho que se dedique a otra cosa jaja pero no es asi la cosa...

Aclaro porque no quiero quedar ni hacer quedar mal a nadie... Asi sea seria la cosa o con humor, nos ayudamos al fin, y tambien nos fuimos lejos del tema...

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL

jaja bueno djwash no lo habia visto de esa manera, aunque si no lo hubieses aclarado habría pensado que era de la forma como yo lo habia entendido, sin embargo pido me excuses tampoco queria hacerte quedar mal.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

Buenas!
Les comento que despues de un par de modificaciones y pruebas, tanto el amplificador como el pre amplificador funcionan de maravillas (solo un mas que minimo ruido por no tener gabinete aislado pero normal). El problema fue los 7x12 cuando los conectaba a la fuente del ampli. Me bajaba mucho la tension de entrada y fallaba el ampli. 

Esto lo solucionaré con un trafo aparte. El pre con la fuente aparte (de laboratorio) andubo de 10!

Tengo una sola cuestion a comentarles. Que me conviene mas? Un filtro activo o uno Pasivo? (para graves)
El filtro de construyasuvideorockola anda muy bien, pero un par de frecuencias pasan de largo y se nota mucho. El filtro pasivo anda mucho mejor.
tengo alambre del primario de un trafo, calculo de 1mm, alcanza no?

Nada mas por aca. Gracias por todo!
Saludos!

PD: me estoy fijando el tema de la bobina, como armarla con los datos correctos.


----------



## Agucasta

Mariano, a qué te referís con tu "7x12"? Disculpá, pero leí las últimas 3 hojas en busca de mi respuesta, pero no pude encontrarla..

Que andes bien


----------



## mariano22

Agucasta dijo:


> Mariano, a qué te referís con tu "7x12"? Disculpá, pero leí las últimas 3 hojas en busca de mi respuesta, pero no pude encontrarla..
> 
> Que andes bien


 
Reguladores de voltage a 12v---> 7812 y 7912... Donde va la "X" va un 8 (si es regulador positivo) o 9 (si es regulador negativo). Se pone asi para referirse a ambos.

Saludos


----------



## Neodymio

Perdon la ignorancia, quiero hacer uno con un tda2040 y el transformador lo tengo que comprar, se vende el de voltaje 16+16 normalmente? Se puede usar otro?
Gracias


----------



## Tavo

Neodymio dijo:


> Perdon la ignorancia, quiero hacer uno con un tda2040 y el transformador lo tengo que comprar, se vende el de voltaje 16+16 normalmente? Se puede usar otro?
> Gracias


Yo creo que no, 16+16 es algo atípico. Lo que si podés conseguir seguro es 15+15, suelen venir de 2 o 3A.

Saludos.

*EDIT:*
*Pero tenés un problema!!* El TDA2040 admite *+-20V* como mucho!!! Con 15V simétricos en el secundario (AC) te pasás y volás el chip!!! Atención!

*15Vca * 1.41 = ~21.15Vcc*

Mirá, para no complicarte la vida, si querés hacer un TDA2040, conseguí transformador de 12+12V, este si es relativamente fácil de encontrar...

*12Vca * 1.41 = ~16.92Vcc*


----------



## mariano22

Hola tavo!


			
				Tavo dijo:
			
		

> Según el diagrama de bloques, la conexión que querés hacer es correcta. Pero hay que ver que chanchada hiciste ahí...


 
Por? ADMITO que el ampli anda perfecto y la prolijidad es máxima! Cuando pueda paso fotos...



> Vos tenés la señal que sale del preamp: Justamente ahí, tenés que hacer un divisor resistivo, sería como una bifurcación con dos resistencias de 1K en cada lado, algo como una Y griega.
> De la salida de una resistencia va derecho al amplificador TDA2040.
> De la otra salida, luego de la resistencia, derecho al pin 3 de un potenciómetro de 10K. El pin central lo mandás derecho al pasa bajos, y el primero a masa. (viendo el potenciómetro de frente, con el eje apuntando hacia tu nariz )
> 
> Si aún no funciona, entonces la opción más correcta sería en vez de las resistencias, colocar un "adaptador de impedancia", esto es, un pequeño Amplificador Operacional, porque éste tiene una altísima impedancia de entrada y muy baja impedancia de salida, con lo que te ahorrarías problemas. El IC puede ser algún TL071/TL081/LM358(este es doble)... No vas a ser tan croto de mandarle un 741...
> La salida del buffer, resistencia de 100ohm, capacitor 2,2uF (o por ahí) todo en serie; derecho al pasa bajos.


 
Perfecto, cuanto pueda lo pruebo como dices. Pero no te entendi una cosa, a que te referis con Buffer?

El potenciometro lo coloqué tal cual dices vos.

Saludos y gracias por responder!


----------



## Tavo

mariano22 dijo:


> Hola tavo!
> Por? ADMITO que el ampli anda perfecto y la prolijidad es máxima! Cuando pueda paso fotos...


Yo no me refería al diseño del circuito impreso, sino a las conexiones que hiciste. 


mariano22 dijo:


> Pero no te entendi una cosa, a que te referis con Buffer?


Con *buffer* me refiero al "arreglito" que te mencioné con el OpAmp... El nombre correcto es ese.
Quiero creer que NO confundiste "buffer" con "woofer", no? Mmhhh, cada tanto escucho a alguno decir el término refiriéndose al transductor y ni saben como se llama realmente, sub-woofer. 


mariano22 dijo:


> El potenciometro lo coloqué tal cual dices vos.


Ajá, eso está bien. Siempre la masa al primer pin, la central es la que "sale" audio, y la tercera la que "entra" audio. 

Saludos.


----------



## Neodymio

Tavo dijo:


> Yo creo que no, 16+16 es algo atípico. Lo que si podés conseguir seguro es 15+15, suelen venir de 2 o 3A.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> *Pero tenés un problema!!* El TDA2040 admite *+-20V* como mucho!!! Con 15V simétricos en el secundario (AC) te pasás y volás el chip!!! Atención!
> 
> *15Vca * 1.41 = ~21.15Vcc*
> 
> Mirá, para no complicarte la vida, si querés hacer un TDA2040, conseguí transformador de 12+12V, este si es relativamente fácil de encontrar...
> 
> *12Vca * 1.41 = ~16.92Vcc*



Gracias TaVo!
Tengo uno 12v 3A (por el tamaño deduzco el amperaje) puedo usar un doblador de tensión para generar el votaje negativo?


----------



## mariano22

Tavo dijo:


> Yo no me refería al diseño del circuito impreso, sino a las conexiones que hiciste.
> 
> Con *buffer* me refiero al "arreglito" que te mencioné con el OpAmp... El nombre correcto es ese.
> Quiero creer que NO confundiste "buffer" con "woofer", no? Mmhhh, cada tanto escucho a alguno decir el término refiriéndose al transductor y ni saben como se llama realmente, sub-woofer.
> 
> Ajá, eso está bien. Siempre la masa al primer pin, la central es la que "sale" audio, y la tercera la que "entra" audio.
> 
> Saludos.


Perfecto! Gracias por la aclaración del Buffer.
Ah me olvidé de comentarte, en el pdf del filtro (construyasu...) recomendaba poner el pote DESPUES del filtro y no antes como lo tengo yo. Puede ser esa la causa del problema?

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Si, podés; ya está muchas veces dicho eso en todas partes.

Ojo, lo que te estás confundiendo es en "lo que hace" el doblador de tensión; no genera el voltaje negativo, lo que hace es de UN extremo del devanado (o bobinado) secundario crear ambas ramas, porque la corriente es alterna (un semiciclo positivo y uno negativo). El otro extremo es GND.

Con esto quiero decir que si antes tenías TODO un extremo del devanado para el positivo, ahora solo tenés un semi-ciclo de la onda senoidal para el positivo y el otro semi-ciclo para el negativo, con lo cual es necesario filtrar con el doble de capacidad de Microfaradios. Porque ya no son 100Hz como antes, ahora son 50Hz.
Es decir, ahora los capacitores "van a tener que bancar" en marcha el ampli el doble de tiempo que con un rectificador de onda completa.

Saludos.


----------



## Neodymio

Gracias de nuevo, la ultima, para este tipo de circuitos de audio, necesito poner un capacitor filtro muy grande? consigo de 4700uf, necesitaré de más capacidad o poner varios en paralelo?


----------



## Cacho

Naaaaaaah...
Con 4700uF (por rama, claro) tenés para alimentar cómodo uno de estos con un doblador. Con uno de onda completa te alcanza con 2200uF y hasta con 1000uF podría caminar.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> Naaaaaaah...
> Con 4700uF (por rama, claro) tenés para alimentar cómodo uno de estos con un doblador. Con uno de onda completa te alcanza con 2200uF y hasta con 1000uF podría caminar.
> 
> Saludos



Tal cual.

Doy fe que con 1000µ (rect onda completa, 4 diodos) anda. 
Un día estaba medio apurado y no tenía caps más grandes... Grande mi sorpresa, pensé que iba a escuchar _audio modulado en 100Hz_ , pero no. Solamente, tener más capacidad le da ese toque de graves (bombo de batería) que con 1000 no se sentía mucho...  Debe ser por los picos de corriente que requiere el ampli en esos momentos.

Saludos.


----------



## mariano22

Tavo dijo:


> tener más capacidad le da ese toque de graves (bombo de batería) que con 1000 no se sentía mucho...  Debe ser por los picos de corriente que requiere el ampli en esos momentos.


Por eso peude ser que el led de mi ampli (conectado a los 20v) "pestanea" con la musica? Tiene 4700uf por rama. Es un ampli especialmente de graves 
ajaja

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## Agucasta

mariano22 dijo:


> Por eso peude ser que el led de mi ampli (conectado a los 20v) "pestanea" con la musica? Tiene 4700uf por rama. Es un ampli especialmente de graves
> ajaja
> 
> Un saludo a todos!



14 + 14 Vca rectificados con 4700uf por rama andan bien para el 2050 simple si tiene por lo menos 2 o 3A. No tendría que bajar el led. Ahora, si tenés la fuente de Neodymio:



Neodymio dijo:


> Tengo uno *12v 3A* (por el tamaño deduzco el amperaje) puedo usar un doblador de tensión para generar el votaje negativo?



12Vca --- 3A

Con doblador: +-16.9Vcc @ 1.5 A. 


Ahí sí te va a parpadear, y los graves van a sonar pobres si tiene además poca capacidad de filtrado.

Yo tengo dos amplificadores de estos en versión puente, alimentados con +-24V @ 3A y 4A el otro, y andan de PM los dos, filtrados con 4700 uf por rama, y el led no baja nada a máximo volumen. El que tiene la fuente de 4A lo tengo con 2 parlantes de 12" bien ordinarios en serie (son de 4 ohm) y el led "se la banca". Capaz que el tema pasa por la resistencia que le pusiste al led, capaz que te quedó media grande. Yo con +24V le puse en serie una de 1Kohm y anda bien. Qué se yo.

Saludos!


----------



## mariano22

Capaz que el tema pasa por la resistencia que le pusiste al led, capaz que te quedó media grande. Yo con +24V le puse en serie una de 1Kohm y anda bien. Qué se yo.[/QUOTE]

ahí esta. Yo le puse una de 4,7 kohm, ya que es un led de alto brillo y tenia miedo que se queme. Despues voy probar con un poco menos. 

Saludos!

PD: tanto mejora el filtrado para los graves? Cuando ya tenga lista la caja, vamos a probar como quedan.


----------



## Agucasta

mariano22 dijo:


> PD: tanto mejora el filtrado para los graves? Cuando ya tenga lista la caja, vamos a probar como quedan.



No es que "inventa" los graves. Tampoco los amplifica, sólo hace que se reproduzcan completos, y no se escuchen chirridos (chisporroteos, ruidos feos indeseables, etc) por falta de corriente. Si con 4700uf ya suena bien, no hace falta ponerle más capacidad. 

Saludos! 4.7K para la resistencia del led me parece media grande... Mientras veas que prende BIEN, sin parecer que está por explotar, no se va a quemar.. Se queman cuanto te excedés bastante, como el caso de los amarillos que prenden verde por sobretensión jeje..

Saludos!!!!


----------



## djwash

Y depende de que led sea, les dejo una direccion para calcular resistencia para leds http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz   , y otra para saber mas o menos los parametros de los leds que tengan es sus manos www.dled.com.ar .

Si el led pestañea con la musica, puede ser que se quede corto el trafo, medi tensiones en AC y en DC mientras escuchas musica a ver si caen...


----------



## yonny88

Me he decidido hacer este ampli con el TDA2050, sin embargo despues de mucho leer y buscar no he logrado dar con una respuesta a mi interrogante, resulta que tengo una transformador con los siguentes datos: Primario 220VAC, 50HZ; Secundario 24VAC, 150VA. y necesito rectificarlo y obtener los voltajes +- y la verdad no se como hacerlo tengo un puente rectificador GBU406 pero solo obtengo voltaje + y el neutro pero me faltaria el voltaje (-) les pido su ayuda con este problema y si alguien  sabe como calcular los watts de este trafo seria bueno saberlo.


----------



## jorger

yonny88 dijo:


> Me he decidido hacer este ampli con el TDA2050, sin embargo despues de mucho leer y buscar no he logrado dar con una respuesta a mi interrogante, resulta que tengo una transformador con los siguentes datos: Primario 220VAC, 50HZ; Secundario 24VAC, 150VA. y necesito rectificarlo y obtener los voltajes +- y la verdad no se como hacerlo tengo un puente rectificador GBU406 pero solo obtengo voltaje + y el neutro pero me faltaria el voltaje (-) les pido su ayuda con este problema y si alguien sabe como calcular los watts de este trafo seria bueno saberlo.


Ese trafo no te sirve porque no tiene secundario con toma central.


----------



## Tavo

jorger dijo:


> Ese trafo no te sirve porque no tiene secundario con toma central.


En realidad SI te sirve, pero no es lo conveniente.

Lo que podés hacer es un doblador de tensión, entonces con este tipo de rectificado obtenés 24V en sus dos polaridades.

Saludos.


----------



## Diego German

yonny88 dijo:


> Me he decidido hacer este ampli con el TDA2050, sin embargo despues de mucho leer y buscar no he logrado dar con una respuesta a mi interrogante, resulta que tengo una transformador con los siguentes datos: Primario 220VAC, 50HZ; Secundario 24VAC, 150VA. y necesito rectificarlo y obtener los voltajes +- y la verdad no se como hacerlo tengo un puente rectificador GBU406 pero solo obtengo voltaje + y el neutro pero me faltaria el voltaje (-) les pido su ayuda con este problema y si alguien  sabe como calcular los watts de este trafo seria bueno saberlo.


Si sirve pero tenes que hacer un doblador de tension ... seria mas factible para un tda7294 o lm3386tf  ya que la tension rectificada te daria 33.94Vdc con lo que estarias bastante pasado en tension de la que soporta el tda2050 que es maxima +-25vdc

saludos...


----------



## Tavo

Diego German dijo:


> Si sirve pero tenes que hacer un doblador de tension ... seria mas factible para un tda7294 o lm3386tf  ya que la tension rectificada te daria 33.94Vdc con lo que estarias bastante pasado en tension de la que soporta el tda2050 que es maxima +-25vdc
> 
> saludos...



Ah! tenés razón, se me había pasado el dato de largo. Aunque personalmente, ya para esas potencias
(mayores que 30W) me parece una burrada rectificar con un doblador de tensión. Creo que este "arreglito" funciona bien para corrientes menores o iguales que 1-2A.
Desde ya, no me simpatiza ni un poquito el doblador de tensión.

Saludos.


----------



## Diego German

Tavo dijo:


> Ah! tenés razón, se me había pasado el dato de largo. Aunque personalmente, ya para esas potencias
> (mayores que 30W) me parece una burrada rectificar con un doblador de tensión. Creo que este "arreglito" funciona bien para corrientes menores o iguales que 1-2A.
> Desde ya, no me simpatiza ni un poquito el doblador de tensión.
> 
> Saludos.


Te cuento que para una potencia de 260watts rms rectifique con un doblador de tension +-45vdc eso si siempre hay que tener en cuenta que se debe agregar el doble de filtrado para eliminar el rizo ya que en este tipo de rectificacion la frecuencia es la mitad de la de la red ... bueno pero es cuestion de gustos 
saludos...


----------



## Tavo

Diego German dijo:


> Te cuento que para una potencia de 260watts rms rectifique con un doblador de tension +-45vdc eso si siempre hay que tener en cuenta que se debe agregar el doble de filtrado para eliminar el rizo ya que en este tipo de rectificacion la frecuencia es la mitad de la de la red ... bueno pero es cuestion de gustos
> saludos...


Pero vos lo hiciste así por cuestión de necesidad... o por preferencia?? 
Con esto quiero decir, que lo correcto es usar transformador con punto medio y hacer fuente partida; en casos como estos donde por fuerza mayor no se tiene dicho transformador hay que recurrir a esa solución.
Son gustos. Yo jamás lo haría pasando el amper (1A).

Saludos.

PS: Es correcto la doble capacidad de filtrado, porque estás filtrando 50Hz y no 100Hz como sería en un rectificador de onda completa.


----------



## Diego German

Tavo dijo:


> Pero vos lo hiciste así por cuestión de necesidad... o por preferencia??



Por que tenia un doblador de tension echo y queria probar 


Tavo dijo:


> Con esto quiero decir, que lo correcto es usar transformador con punto  medio y hacer fuente partida; en casos como estos donde por fuerza mayor  no se tiene dicho transformador hay que recurrir a esa solución.
> Son gustos. Yo jamás lo haría pasando el amper (1A).



Si tenes razon es mejor utilizar un transformador con derivacion central ... pero como en este caso tiene un transformador de 150va sin derivacion central seria una pena no utilizarlo en un amplificador de mas potencia ...

saludos...


----------



## mariano22

Buenas! 
Les comento que cambié el potenciometro de mi ampli y anda bien. Pero el problema ahora es otro, de otra cosa, pero el ampli solo anda.

Como yo habia comentado en el post_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/520046/ _Tenia pensado sacar la señal despues de un pre-control de tonos con el TL071 que iva despues a un ampli (cualquier cosa miren el adjunto del post del link). Como andar, anda, pero no le alcanza bien la potencia. Osea, si tengo bajo el volumen del sub, el otro suena con su respectiva potencia. Si lo tengo alto al sub, el otro baja bastante la potencia.

Para ustedes debe de ser un problema sencillo de solucionar, para mi no. Tienen alguna idea, en lo posible, sencilla? Probé con un pre con el tl081 pero no me andubo bien. Calculo que mañana igual lo revisaré nuevamente.

Convendria aumentarle la ganancia al pre control de tonos y dividir la señal con 2 resistencias de 2.2k?

Nada mas por ahora. Gracias de antemano!

Un saludo!


----------



## yonny88

Bueno quiero dar las Gracias a Jorger, Tavo y Diego German por sus oportunos commentarios, respecto a mi duda, solo queria resumir los comerios, al trafo hay que hacerle un Doblador de Tension (el cual revise y no se ve nada complicado), sin embargo queria saber que se pierde algo con esto me refiero al doblador de tension ya que el trafo es bien grande no se de cuantos Watts pero les dejo unas imagenes , ademas me recomiendan el TDA7294 el cual revise y se bien potente, entonces sera manos a la obra a menos que me recomienden otro amplificador para aprobechar bien el trafo. atento a sus comentarios.
http://www.hiboox.es/go/imagenes/informatica/08072011768,7912fc8ea91a8ba49b879887bc7957c1.jpg.html

http://www.hiboox.es/go/images/informatica/08072011769,0a95dbd08833fb3fb8435ee4b4da071a.jpg.html


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Los dobladores de tensión y los amplificadores de alta potencia NO SON BUENOS AMIGOS. Un amplificador de 150VA te alcanza para armar un amplificador estéreo de 35+35W, y si usás un doblador con 10.000uF por rama, no te recomiendo exceder este valor de potencia máxima (un ampli estéreo con el TDA2050) ...y aún así dudo que sea correcto hacerlo y pretender que siempre suene "bien"...pero si es lo que hay....


----------



## Tavo

Bien Eduardo.. Esa respuesta quería escuchar. A mi me parece que lo correcto es eso.

Saludos.


----------



## mijac27

hola!

tengo unos parlantes de un minicomponente aiwa nsx-500 q*UE* murio, el cual trabajaba con un STK4142II.
segun el manual estas son las especificaciones:
40w+40w
(6 ohms, T.H.D. 1%, 1KHZ)
reference: 50w + 50w
(6 ohms, T.H.D. 1%, 1KHZ)

Speakers
woofer 140mm tipo cono
tweeter 80 mm tipo cono
super tweeter 50mm tipo ceramico

outoput sound pressure lebel 87 dB/W/m

1) queria saber si con el circuito del TDA2050 andarian bien esos parlantes?
2) no me q*U*edo muy claro cual es la ventaja de la configuracion en puente, me podrias aclarar brevemente? cual configuracion me recomendarias?
3) no me q*U*eda claro el tema de la carga de la impedancia del parlante (en todos los casos q*UE* vi se habla de 4 u 8 ohm) los mios son de 6 ohm, asi q*UE* nose como calcular la fuente. lei la publicacion "Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio" y con esas pautas me da q*UE* necesito una fuente de 6 A nose si estare haciendo bien el calculo.
4)tengo una fuente de auto estereo de nose q*UE* año (es viejisimo, pero anda) es una de esas fuentes para el estereo del auto creo q*UE* es de 12 v y 3A mas o menos, i*GU*al tira como 16v al medirlo, pero solo tiene 2 cables de salida (supongo q*UE* + y - ), me servira para alimentar el tda2050?

desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## jorger

mijac27 dijo:


> 1) queria saber si con el circuito del TDA2050 andarian bien esos parlantes?
> 2) no me qedo muy claro cual es la ventaja de la configuracion en puente, me podrias aclarar brevemente? cual configuracion me recomendarias?
> 3) no me qeda claro el tema de la carga de la impedancia del parlante (en todos los casos q vi se habla de 4 u 8 ohm) los mios son de 6 ohm, asi q nose como calcular la fuente. lei la publicacion "Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio" y con esas pautas me da q necesito una fuente de 6 A nose si estare haciendo bien el calculo.
> 4)tengo una fuente de auto estereo de nose q año (es viejisimo, pero anda) es una de esas fuentes para el estereo del auto creo q es de 12 v y 3A mas o menos, iwal tira como 16v al medirlo, pero solo tiene 2 cables de salida (supongo q + y - ), me servira para alimentar el tda2050?


1) Si, van a ir muy bien porque son bafles que soportan al menos el doble de la potencia de un TDA2050.
2) La ventaja es que se conisgue mayor potencia (aproximadamente el doble, entre 50 y 60w)
Depende de como quieres usar los bafles.. en mono o estéreo.. si es en mono puedes usar la configuración en puente y conectar los bafles en serie, o usar la configuracion simple que da hasta 30w y poner los bafles en paralelo pero ojo, debes poner ventlación forzada al ampli porque va a estar algo sobrecargado (con un coooler de pc sobra).
3)Respuesta corta: con esos 6A te va a ir bien en todas las configuraciones, en la versión simple vas a ir bastante sobrado.
La fuente se calcula tomando en cuenta el consumo máximo del ampli, no de la impedamcia de los altavoces.
4) Si, y no.Si porque puedes hacer un doblador de tensión y a partir de ahi sacar tensión simétrica, y no porque el doblador solo se recomienda para potencias pequeñas.. por tanto olvida esa fuente y hazte una en condiciones.Recuerda, el tda necesita tensión simétrica (+, - y gnd).

Saludos!.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto a su amable consideracion el siguiente esquema. saludos


----------



## electroconico

Hola!

He notado que la configuración en modo bridge se usa una resistencia de 22k aprox. y viene desde el esquema del tda2030.

Mi pregunta es *¿que es mejor?

Usar esa configuración con la resistencia o usar un opamp inversor a la entrada.*Sin contar con que la segunda opción lleva más componentes.

Si la señal amplificada del tda que pasa por la resistencia es igual en amplitud a la señal de entrada.O esa posible variación es muy pequeña que se hace despreciable.
Espero haberme explicado.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ninguna es mejor que la otra, solo que en una tenés que usar VARIOS componentes adicionales para invertir la fase y en la otra solo una resistencia. Si siempre vas a usar el amplificador en modo puente, usá la resistencia. Si a veces lo vas a usar en estéreo y otras en puente, usá el circuito con A.O.


----------



## mijac27

gracias por responder Jorger!!
adjunto fotos de la fuente q*UE* poseo (q*UE* mensione antes).
y con los resultados de las mediciones q*UE* le realice.
tengo dudas con el pin Nº 2 ya q no tengo ninguna medicion ahi, y sin embargo tenia soldado un diodo! ¿?, tambien medi todos los pines a la chapa y me dan 0.
entre los pines 1 - 2 y 3 - 4 tenia soldado un diodo 1N5402.






tiene en algunas de las chapas apenas con oxido, pero es minimo, nose si esto afectaria en algo el transformador.
supongo q*UE* el pin Nº 3 es el 0v.

en las fotos sieguientes se pueden observar el oxido.


----------



## Dany Electromicopa

hola amigos. quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar ya que quiero armar un amplificador con el TDA2050 en modo bridge y alimentándolo con fuente simple.¿Se podría hacer esto?

Les agradecería que aclaren mi duda.


----------



## osk_rin

Dany Electromicopa dijo:


> hola amigos. quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar ya que quiero armar un amplificador con el TDA2050 en modo bridge y alimentándolo con fuente simple.¿Se podría hacer esto?
> 
> Les agradecería que aclaren mi duda.



revisa el datasheet:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1461.pdf


----------



## Tavo

Para los que insisten con alimentar estos chips con fuente simple, les puedo adelantar que tarde o temprano se van a arrepentir, porque la teoría dice una cosa (que dan los mismos resultados alimentarlo con fuente simple que partida) pero la práctica dice todo lo contrario. No insistan más con la fuente simple, estos bichos requieren alimentación partida, + y -.

Hagan lo que quieran, pero les puedo asegurar que tarde o temprano se van a dar cuenta de lo que digo.

Saludos.


----------



## Dany Electromicopa

Gracias osk_rin Por tu respuesta pero en realidad ya he visto ese datasheet pero aún tenia dudas por que en el datasheet no muestra el modo bridge.

y entonces se puede!! voy a diseñar el pcb y luego lo subo.

Gracias tavo por responder pero lo quería probar con fuente simple para ponerlo en un auto o tambien con un transformador de notebook de 20v 3.5 A para no comprarme un transformador con tab central ya que esta muy caro en mi país, por el precio de un transformador de esos me compraría todos los componentes para hacer un amplificador estéreo con el modo bridge con el tda2050. Voy a probarlo pero mono para no gastar tantos componentes y placa, pero como dices que no resultará me calmaré y compraré el transformador con tab central.

Voy a probarlo pero mono para no gastar tantos componentes y placa.

Yo lo arme hace una semana con la alimentación simetrica con el TDA2050 y con el TDA2030 primero lo armé con el 2030 y funcionó muy bien pero yo lo alimentaba puenteando el circuito de un home teater porque no tenía el transformador con tab central para alimentarlo pero un dia se me ocurrió quitarlo y lo quité y despues de varios días lo quise conectar otra vez y me olvidé de apagar el home teater y al puentear uno de los cables de mi placa tocó con una pista y lo quemé, Y luego le probé el 2050, cambié los filtros de salida y el integrado. y me funcionó muy bien hasta ahora lo tengo y suena CAÑON!!

Bueno aca les dejo el pcb del modo Bridge y con la alimentación simple. No sé si está bien por favor díganme si esta mal.

A LA IZQUIERDA ESTA EL DIAGRAMA DEL MODO BRIDGE CON FUENTE SIMÉTRICA Y A LA DERECHA EL PCB DEL MODO BRIDGE CON FUENTE SIMPLE.

Les agradecería que me respondan


----------



## djwash

Y te diría mas o menos lo mismo que dije sobre este post:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/517266/ _
Y también te diría que los componentes están muy separados, ponele mas onda que se puede dejar mucho mejor ese pcb, es mejor que sea lo mas chico posible, así es menos susceptible a captar ruidos.

Y lo de ver si esta bien... Eso te toca a vos...

Saludos.


----------



## Dany Electromicopa

Gracias "djwash" por responderme y gracias por los consejos y por cierto no sabía que si era grande la placa podía captar ruidos, yo lo hice grande para que se entiendan bien los valores de los componentes. y no sabía si estaba bien o mal debido a que no conozco tanto de electrónica y solo tengo 15 años y todo lo que aprendí hasta ahora lo aprendí navegando e investigando en Internet y leyendo algunos libros.

Acá subo con tamaño reducido.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui te dejo el puente con fuente simple.

Ver el archivo adjunto 49904

Saludos !


----------



## Tavo

*Amplificador puente con fuente simple???* Mmm, eso no debe andar ni pa' trás, además de un 40% de distorsión casi asegurada... 

No me gustan las fuentes de simple polaridad para amplificadores de potencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> *Amplificador puente con fuente simple???* Mmm, eso no debe andar ni pa' trás, además de un 40% de distorsión casi asegurada...


Que te has fumado!!!!!! Anda perfecto! o acaso no has visto como funkan los TDA7377? Cada chip - en reposo - tiene a la salida la mitad de la tensión de alimentación, y entre los dos, ponen la carga con una ddp de 0V entre las salidas.
No entiendo por que no va a andar o va a distorsionar


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Que te has fumado!!!!!! Anda perfecto! o acaso no has visto como funkan los TDA7377? Cada chip - en reposo - tiene a la salida la mitad de la tensión de alimentación, y entre los dos, ponen la carga con una ddp de 0V entre las salidas.
> No entiendo *por que no va a andar* o va a distorsionar


Yo en ningún momento dije que no va a andar.

Bueno, al menos armando un solo TDA20XX con alimentación simple es imposible que no distorsione, y con esto me cag* en la teoría, porque todos los que lo armaron con fuente simple dicen que distorsiona en bajos o que hay algún otro problema. Yo también fui uno de ellos y después de haberlo armado inmediatamente lo deshice. Es incomparable la calidad resultante alimentándolo con fuente partida (doble polaridad).

De paso, vale decir que el TDA7377 tiene una linda distorsión del 10% llegando a los 17-18Wrms... así que no esperes mucha calidad de ese chip...


----------



## pandacba

Tavo vos pusiste 





> *no debe andar ni para atrás*


, o sea que lo has desestimado y estas en un error y como bien te dijo Ezavalla ana perfecto..

Y eso qe  pones que con unsolo TDA20xx es imposible que no distorcione de donde lo sacas?
Antes de hacer tales afirmaciones estudia un poco más realiza pruebas con instrumental y luego si podes hacer afirmaciones categóricas

Pero asi en el aire no tenes como sostener tus dichos

En este pais se fabricaron equipos de audio de muy buena calidad con niveles de THD muy bajos que los encuadraban en el rango de Hi FI y muchos de ellos tenian fuene simple como los Fapesa/Philips

Y eso solo por mencionarte una sola marca, ya que hubo muchos y muy buenos y esos equipos tiran abajo lo que decis

A muchos que hablan de distorción me gustaria hacerles una prueba como hice muchas veces, y se darina cuenta que hablan mucho y saben poco.

El audio no es solo armar y que salgan bien las cosas, el armado es una parte pero esta muy lejos de ser el todo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> Yo en ningún momento dije que no va a andar.


Bue...ya te lo marcó panda 



Tavo dijo:


> Bueno, al menos armando un solo TDA20XX con alimentación simple es imposible que no distorsione, y con esto me cag* en la teoría, porque todos los que lo armaron con fuente simple dicen que distorsiona en bajos o que hay algún otro problema. Yo también fui uno de ellos y después de haberlo armado inmediatamente lo deshice. Es incomparable la calidad resultante alimentándolo con fuente partida (doble polaridad).


Es que una cosa es armarlo con una fuente partida de 12+12V y otra MUY DIFERENTE es ponerle una fuente simple de 12V *CUANDO DEBERIA SER SIMPLE DE 24V*...OK?
Si le ponés 12V en vez de 24V, te va a dar - con suerte - la cuarta parte de la potencia que con 24... y claro que va a distorsionar a igual nivel de entrada!!! :enfadado: :enfadado:



Tavo dijo:


> De paso, vale decir que el TDA7377 tiene una linda distorsión del 10% llegando a los 17-18Wrms... así que no esperes mucha calidad de ese chip...


Si ya lo sé, pero eso no le quita que lejos del recorte, la calidad sea MUY BUENA, tal como se ve en este recorte del datasheet del TDA7377.


----------



## pandacba

Eso que te acaba de explicar Ezavallla e a lo que me refiero, la hoja de datos deber ser entendida, todos los amplificadores si los llevamos al extremo de sus posibildades distorcinaran terriblemente, entonces que se hace se lo hace trabajar dentro de los márgenes aceptables, como el ejemplo.

Para eso tenes que saber la ganancia de la etapa ver las curvas de la hoja de datos y guiandote por ellas sabes a donde no tenes que llegar y ese sera tu limite para mantener la calidad


Ezavalla, muy buena la aclaración del caso de la fuene partida, y la fuene simple, ya que es un error recurrente en el que caen muchos


----------



## Agucasta

Vengo siguiendo los últimos post referidos al uso de fuente partida o simple, y les agradezco por aclarar, ya que estaba " casi seguro" de que con fuente simple la distorsión aumentaría en relación al mismo amplificador alimentado con fuente partida. Muy interesante, aprendí algo nuevo sobre audio 

Saludos!!

PD: "A Seguro se lo llevaron preso" Decía mi abuelo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Además es mucho mas seguro para un principiante armar uno de fuente sencilla , ya que al disponer de capacitor de salida de audio , eso funciona como protección y evita destrozar el parlante ante cualquier inconveniente.

Ésto ya no se cumple en los circuitos puente de fuente sencilla 

Saludos !


----------



## Cacho

Con fuente simple sólo podés mandarte un moco si manejás mal la tierra virtual, pero eso genera ruido o que no ande para nada el ampli, así que no son cosas graves.
En el peor de los casos, si todo falla por el motivo que sea, el condensador de 2m (grandote el condensador ) te salva los parlantes, así que es todavía más seguro para experimentadores novatos 


Saludos


----------



## david2009

tengo una 
simple pregunta cuantos wat da este lm1875 en puente?

y tda2050 es de mas potencia me parese no es cierto? cual tiene mas potencia en puente


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si te fijás en los datasheets vas a descubrir que el TDA2040 trabaja hasta ±20 V de alimentación.

El TDA2050 hasta ±25 V y el LM1875 podrá trabajar hasta con ± 30 V (solo en 8 ohms)


----------



## electroconico

Hola 

Hace un rato probe el tda2050 en puente , alimentado con +-22vcd.
Lo use para un subwoofer de 8Ω. 
Todavía no lo pruebo al máximo porque arme el inversor en un protoboard con un tl072.
Suena bien , me falta ponerle su filtro pasa-bajos , etc...

No use el circuito con la resistencia porque mis plaquitas tienen separados los 2 canales.
La imagen del osciloscopio se ve solo un canal porque inverti la señal del otro para ver si anda trabajando bien.

Saludos!!

En cuanto arme algo más prolijo subo un video y los datos


----------



## mijac27

hola! tengo un transformador de 25+25v sin rectificar, queria saber si hay algun problema en usarlo con el LM1875, ya que en el datasheet dice que el voltaje maximo es 60v?
o de todas maneras sera excesivo ese voltaje?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola mijac, una vez rectificado subís a +-34[V] aprox, así que te excedés de la tensión admisible. 

Armá un TDA7294 con ese transformador:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7294-pcb-34045/

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

mijac27 dijo:


> hola! tengo un transformador de 25+25v sin rectificar, queria saber si hay algun problema en usarlo con el LM1875, *ya que en el datasheet dice que el voltaje maximo es 60v?*
> o de todas maneras sera excesivo ese voltaje?


Justamente, en el datasheet dice como máximo "60V" NO "60+60V"

Si tenés 25+25VAC, en contínua vas a tener 35+35VCC, y al momento de enchufarlo se te pega el chip en la cara, te arranca un ojo, y encima de que tenés que salir corriendo para el hospital se prende fuego todo.  O sea, ni lo intentes.

Como máximo, *28+28, y con 8 ohms de carga.* No soporta más que eso.


----------



## mijac27

gracias mnicolau y tavo!

tengo dos parlantes de 40w 6 ohm y el transformador que mencione y estoy buscando un amplificador adecuado.


----------



## Tavo

mijac27 dijo:


> tengo dos parlantes de 40w 6 ohm y el transformador que mencione y estoy buscando un amplificador adecuado.



*Este amplificador* es para vos, es el indicado para esos parlantes, y ese transformador te viene al pelo, das justo con la tensión... 

Saludos.


----------



## mijac27

muchas gracias! ahora lo veo!
cualquier cosa comento en ese tema!


----------



## electroconico

¿Qué precauciones debo tener al usar el tda2050 en modo puente?

-¿Podría usar una bocina de 6Ω? o estaría sobrecargando el ampli.

Tengo una resistencia de carga de 5.5Ω , pero no me he animado a hacer pruebas del ampli y exigirlo en las mismas por las dudas que ya comente.

Es el primer amplificador que armo en esta configuración puente.Lo planeado es usar esta configuración para el subwoofer y otros dos tda2050,uno para canal derecho y otro para el izquierdo.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si lo usás en puente y el subwoofer es de 6 ohms , limitale la señal de entrada con un preset , así no te pasás !


----------



## juanchilp

una consulta tengo un transformador 12 0 12 rectificado aproximadamente es +/-18V alguien ya probo como suena con un tda7294 con esa tension ? o me recomiendan que me incline por el tda2040, supongo el pro del tda2040 es que lo alimento con la tension especificada en el datasheet, pero por otro lado el pro del tda7294 es que supongo que no va calentar tanto como el tda2040 y no hace falta ponerlo en puente para tener mas potencia. ¿ Esta mal muy mal si uso esa tension con un tda7294 ?  Saludos


----------



## Cuestavi08

buenas!! les quiero hacer una consulta ya tengo el ampli con los dos TDA2050... pero lo que no se es como probarlo no tengo ningun parlante... podre usar uno de PC solo para ver que funciona y ponerme contento??? jajajaj es lo primero de electronica que armo en mi vida luego subire fotos!!


----------



## Diego German

juanchilp dijo:


> una consulta tengo un transformador 12 0 12 rectificado aproximadamente es +/-18V alguien ya probo como suena con un tda7294 con esa tension ? o me recomiendan que me incline por el tda2040, supongo el pro del tda2040 es que lo alimento con la tension especificada en el datasheet, pero por otro lado el pro del tda7294 es que supongo que no va calentar tanto como el tda2040 y no hace falta ponerlo en puente para tener mas potencia. ¿ Esta mal muy mal si uso esa tension con un tda7294 ?  Saludos



No estaria mal ... pero mejor utilizaria ese transformador con un TDA2040 o TDA2050 

De que corriente es tu transformador ?



Cuestavi08 dijo:


> buenas!! les quiero hacer una consulta ya tengo el ampli con los dos TDA2050... pero lo que no se es como probarlo no tengo ningun parlante... podre usar uno de PC solo para ver que funciona y ponerme contento??? jajajaj es lo primero de electronica que armo en mi vida luego subire fotos!!



Aun volumen bajo probalo pero no subas mucho el nivel de volumen por que vas a quemar el parlante de Pc  

saludos...


----------



## juanchilp

Diego German dijo:


> No estaria mal ... pero mejor utilizaria ese transformador con un TDA2040 o TDA2050
> 
> De que corriente es tu transformador ?
> 
> Es de 5A el transformador, igualmente lo usaria para un solo modulo.


----------



## Cuestavi08

una consulta estube biendo las PCB "nuevas" para mi jajaja que publico y yo hice con las anteriores que no teienen los electroliticos de 1000uf esos son para que minimice el ruido?? o para que son??


----------



## pandacba

juanchilp dijo:


> una consulta tengo un transformador 12 0 12 rectificado aproximadamente es +/-18V alguien ya probo como suena con un tda7294 con esa tension ? o me recomiendan que me incline por el tda2040, supongo el pro del tda2040 es que lo alimento con la tension especificada en el datasheet, pero por otro lado el pro del tda7294 es que supongo que no va calentar tanto como el tda2040 y no hace falta ponerlo en puente para tener mas potencia. ¿ Esta mal muy mal si uso esa tension con un tda7294 ?  Saludos



Mezclas los temas del TDA2040-50 te vas al TDA7294 y estas preguntando algo que vos ya deberias saber, es algo muy torpe encarar construir algo y andar preguntando por aqui y por alla cuando para algo el fabricane se tomo la molestia de editar y publicar algo que se conoce como datasheet y que no cuesta ningún trabajo bajarlo de la red pones el nombre del componente  espacio datasheet y alli tendras los link de donde bajarlo

Alli estan todas las preguntas respondidas, que tensión máxima? que tensión mínima? parlane de cuanto?

Cuanto consume? de cuanto tendria que ser el trafo?


Leer no tiene ninguna contraindicación, no produce impotencia ni esterilidad, no esta contraindicado para nada, todo lo contrario es ultrarecomendable y solo tiene consecuencias postivas aumenta los conocimientos y disminuye la superpoblación de preguntas exactamete por lo mismo desparramadas por todo el foro con las consiguientes respuetas, por algo los moderadores insisten en decir que se utilice el buscador antes de postear.... tu pregunta como te dije respondida en la hojad de datos y no menos de mil veces en el foro


----------



## juanchilp

bueno le voy hacer caso a la hoja de datos con las recomendaciones ,  tal vez alguien ya habia hecho mediciones para comparar un tda7294 con baja tension y me tiraba un centro  no quiero que piensen mal que quiero hacer una competencias de chips, sino como el tda7294 tiene su prestigio de buena fidelidad tal vez a baja tensión andaba eficientemente y luego compraba un transformador un poco mas grande para ese chip, un poco chanta lo mio


----------



## Cuestavi08

hola!! les quisiera hacer unas consultas. les comento que termine el ampli hoy lo conecto todo bien creo que no se quemo nada jaja, pero tengo un problema es que no se como conectarle algo para ver que suene algo jajaja le conecte un parlante de computadora que tenia por ahi tirado que es de 4 ohms pero a la entrada le conecto bien rustico el mp3 asi nomas y creo que entra mucho ruido p*OR*q*UE* solo escucho el tipico shhhhshhhh y quisiera que me den algun consejo de como enchufarlo nose...no tengo ningun parlante grande ya que primero quiero asegurarme que funcione el ampli y luego comprare uno... les adjunto fotos de como lo enchufe asi observan mejor 

















Espero que puedan ayudarme!!


----------



## ernestogn

La resistencia de Abajo a la derecha. ¿ no esta quemada?


----------



## Diego German

Pues yo veo en las imagenes que estan quemadas las resistencias de la red snubber que estan a la salida en paralelo al parlante 
Seria bueno que subas unas imagenes del lado de las pistas !

saludos...


----------



## pandacba

Efectivamentey eso no es recalentada, se ardieron al medio las dos


----------



## Cuestavi08

jajaja deci que me avisaron pq no me había dado cuenta... pero lo bueno es que estuvo funcionando hasta con las resistencia quemadas jajaja estube probandolo y se escuchaba algo con el parlante de la compu y eso que es el parlante posta muy malo. y las conexiones creo que asi nomas estan, lo que no entiendo es: la entrada, es decir la que viene del pre va con cable mallado???? p*OR*q*UE* esa es una de mis dudas mas grandes ya que me arme un pre para guitarra, pero nose si de la salida del pre a la entrada del ampli va todo con cable de malla... y las resistencias que se quemaron creo que son las de 2,2 que las puse de 1/4w las voy a tener que aumentar la potencia seguro.

subo mas fotos!!





















Gracias por su ayuda!!

Les comento una cosa nueva! las cambie las resistencias y ahora funciona!!! creo que bien no hace ruido, va no suena muy limpio que digamos pero debe ser pq lo estoy probando asi nomas y por el parlante, pero la duda mas grande que tengo es si en la entrada que va del pre al amplificador va con cable mallado o con cable comun??


----------



## Mastodonte Man

No lo se, segun yo (no soy experto pero pienso) hay algunas pistas que segun parece hacen corto, y hay algunas piezas que estan soldadas "al ahy se va", repito no se si estoy bien pero es lo que pienso
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Cuestavi08

no lo que pasa es que se confunden por la imagen pero no hay nada en corto de hecho lo enchufe y salio andando perfecto creo que esta bien pero capaz que lo estoy enchufando mal la entrada de audio, gracias igual!!!


----------



## coelho mafioso

Agucasta dijo:


> Mariano, te molesto para decirte que armé un ampli con el tda 2050 simple y anda bien. Cero ruidos, cero distorsión, excelente sonido (parlante de 10" 8ohm) el tema es que el volumen es muy bajo! tengo un ampli de 2 tda 2030 en puente (distorsiona a full) pero suena mucho mas fuerte!.. Te comento que le puse un preamplificador que compré armado, que básicamente es parecido al que posteaste con el tl072 pero este es con tl082. El tema es que funciona el control de tonos, pero la ganancia está 1 en 1. ¿Tengo que cambiar alguna resistencia para aumentar la ganancia? ¿O Puedo hacer eso mismo en el ampli? (cambiar alguna resistencia para aumentar ganancia) Te adjunto 2 fotos del pre.. son sacadas con cámara (no se si me vas a poder ayudar)..
> 
> Eso por un lado.. Por el otro, hice el ampli en puente con 2 tda 2050 alimentados con +24 0 -24 (17.5 0 17.5) y cuando lo prendo en el parlante (el mismo de 10” 8ohm) hace el “plop” (o thumb) y a los 5 segundos empieza un zumbido muy agudo y no para. Ah, el sonido no sale. Ni en esos 5 segundos anteriores. Solo el “Plop”. Los componentes son los mismos que detallaste, solo que los capacitares de 100nf (104) son amarillos (tienen pinta de ser de poliéster, no cerámicos) y no son las típicas lentejitas.. Pero no creo que eso le afecte.. y los de 100uf electrolíticos son de 100V (tampoco le hace nada, no?). El tda de la derecha se re calienta y el otro no. No hay olor a quemado, y las resistencias estan bien todas. Las pistas también. Las revisé una por una con lupa y mucha luz y anda.. seguí todas las pistas con el tester para medir continuidad y hay! No sé que le puede estar pasando.. Si tenés alguna sugerencia.. será bienvenida.. (me ayudaría saber como hacer para darme cuenta si los TDA están quemados, o si sirven, porque si no lo puedo resolver hago la placa de nuevo por las dudas)
> 
> Bueno. Espero que no te moleste mi (mis) dudas, y en lo que puedas ayudarme (o cualquiera de la comunidad) será bienvenido.. Muchas gracias.
> 
> Agustín.
> 
> Fotos: (preamplificador)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edito: Los "chabones" estos de Aries (altos chantas) no supieron decirme qué resistencia cambiar para aumentar la ganancia, pero uno me dijo que cambiando la de 150k que está inmediátamente despues del "in" por una más chica la ganancia aumentaría.. puede ser?
> 
> Amplificador en puente (el que zumba):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos de los capacitores raros..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias!



queria preguntarte yo tambien estoy compre hecho uno de estos XD el cual son 2 que van conectados a un amplificador la4440 la pregunta va dirigida a ¿¿donde conecto el cable que tiene una ficha miniplug macho estereo osea a donde van conectadas las fuentes de sonido ??


----------



## osk_rin

que tal compañeros, he armado un amplificador con dos tda 2050"stereo", quisiera saber que tan normal es la cantidad de ruido, emitida por este amplificador con la entrada conectada a tierra? esque en mi amplificador se escucha un muy leve ummmmm.... pero solo se escucha si le pones el oido a una muy corta distancia de los parlantes, ya probe las conexionesde tierra correspondientes, y ese tipo de detalles, 

les hago esta pregunta para saber si alguien de ustedes que ya tengan armado el amplificador con este chip, me confirme si es normal ese muy pero muy leve ummm...

saludos.


----------



## electroconico

osk_rin dijo:


> que tal compañeros, he armado un amplificador con dos tda 2050"stereo", quisiera saber que tan normal es la cantidad de ruido, emitida por este amplificador con la entrada conectada a tierra? esque en mi amplificador se escucha un muy leve ummmmm.... pero solo se escucha si le pones el oido a una muy corta distancia de los parlantes, ya probe las conexionesde tierra correspondientes, y ese tipo de detalles,
> 
> les hago esta pregunta para saber si alguien de ustedes que ya tengan armado el amplificador con este chip, me confirme si es normal ese muy pero muy leve ummm...
> 
> saludos.




Yo también esecucho ese "ummmmm" , pero debo pegar las orejas a la bocina, de otra manera ni lo noto.  Se me hace normal. no se que opinen los demás.

Saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

compatriota electronico.

muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta  esque como es la primera vez que armo este amplificador con tda2050 se me hacia un poco extraño porque segun es hi-fi, jejej pero bueno ya me quedo enpaz, me inquietaba eso  gracias, de hecho ya casi tengo terminado el proyecto, solo me hace falta dar los acabados, fabricar la perilla de volumen que me hace flata 

saludos.


----------



## electroconico

Al estar probando el ampli en modo puente con los tda2050 noto un ruido agudo , como un pitido.

Este viene después de varios minutos de uso , como que cuando sube la temperatura se presenta.
Desconecto , espero un poco y enciendo nuevamente,cero ruido , después aparece nuevamente.

Ya probe poniendo a gnd la entrada del ampli para descartar la fuente de audio y el problema persiste.

Sin importar el ruidillo ese , amplifica correctamente y no noto distorsión ni sobrecalentamiento.Lo he dejado trabajar así esperando que se quemará pero nada de eso.A pesar del ruido , aparenta funcionar bien.

Les ha pasado esto ??

Creo que se jodío el tda :/ , me faltaria pruebar si el ruido sigue sin usar los tda en puente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

electroconico dijo:


> Yo también esecucho ese "ummmmm" , pero debo pegar las orejas a la bocina, de otra manera ni lo noto.  Se me hace normal. no se que opinen los demás.


Lo más probable es un problema de lazos de masa, que es bastante molesto con estos chips...
Tienen que analizar eso antes de hacer otra cosa, aunque si es de tan bajo nivel como dicen....pssssss...no me molestaría demasiado en buscarlo.


----------



## adrianferrer

Me acabo de fijar que en las versiones 2.0 de los pcb no salen los valores para el condensador y la resistencia que se debe colocar según el opamp que se use.. siguen siendo 4,7 Ohm y 100 nF para tda 2030/2040 y 2,2 Ohm y 470 nF para tda 2050? por cierto.. los condensadores no polarizados pueden ser cerámicos o de poliester?


----------



## osk_rin

aqui muestro el trabajo que voy realizando, he armado un par de plaquitas con TDA2050, aquie les muestro unas cuantas fotos , mnicolau disculpa por  haber borradotu nombre del pcb, se me paso un poco el planchado y solo quedo una plasta de letras y decidi borrarlas 

anteriormente tuve problemas de ruido con otro diseño, no se que hice mal, pero este hace un misero"muy pero muy leve" ruidito casi inperceptible aun teniendo el oido pegado al parlante, estoy muy contento por ello  y gracias a ezavalla por la recomendacion de armar todo aparte. saludos


----------



## Tavo

Te quedaron muy bien esas placas Osk_rin. 

Ahí tenés varias cosas buenas, que siempre ayudan:

1) Pusiste resistencias de Metal-Film. Puede que disminuyan el ruido.
2) Me gusta el capacitor de la red Zóbel, el de 470nF. De poliéster, no polarizado. 

Felicitaciones por el montaje, esperamos verlo en su gabinete.

Saludos!

PS: Podrías haber puesto todas las *borneras* del mismo tipo y marca, porque así parece un arbolito de navidad...


----------



## osk_rin

muchas gracias tavo, si de hecho el capacitor decidi ponerlo de poliester, porque estuve leyendo y era mejor aunque el par me salio a $1 dolar y no creo que sea barato, en cuanto a los capacitores electroliticos, todos son reciclados, de un par de tarjetas que tengo, pero todos son marca ELNA, y estan medidos para comprobar que esten en buen estado, en casa no tengo capachek ni capasimetro pero en el trabajo si 

a hora que lo mencionas, tienes razon con lo de las borneras, todas son de marcas distintas y no se ven muy bien jajaja, pero en la electronica de mi pueblo no habia iguales, las de 3 terminales son de una marca y las de dos de otra, pero bueno ya me da pereza comprar otras, y aparte que me cuestan algo caras, el par de borneras me sale a $1dolar :S
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> 2) Me gusta el capacitor de la red Zóbel, el de 470nF. De poliéster, no polarizado.





			
				osk_rin dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias tavo, si de hecho el capacitor decidi ponerlo de  poliester, porque estuve leyendo y era mejor aunque el par me salio a $1  dolar y no creo que sea barato,


Hummmm...otra vez yo 
El cap de la red zobel debería ser de cerámica y no de otro tipo, ya que los cerámicos tienen excelente comportamiento en alta frecuencia...que es precisamente para lo que se los coloca: cuando el ampli tiende a oscilar, y que por lo general lo hace entre 500kHz y 2MHz.
Los de poliester son buenos en las entradas de audio o en los acoples interetapa, que en este caso no se aplica, pero ponerlos en otra parte no tiene mucho caso.


----------



## Tavo

Hmmm, otra vez yo. 

Siempre les tuve un poco de asco a los cerámicos, porque vamos, la mayoría son de una calidad malísima, ni hablar de los chiquitos... 1pF - 1nF... 

Al menos los que se consiguen por estos lados parecen cualquier cosa menos un capacitor decente como los que venían en las placas en los años '90.



Saludos.

PS:

Hace rato también hice una versión de PCB del TDA2050, es la última que hice, tiene un amplio plano de masa, sistema Star-Ground , todos los chiches.. Lástima que es una versión Mono, un solo canal.
Armé uno de estos con esta placa (era para un ampli de viola)... Cero ruidos, la mejor placa de todas.


----------



## osk_rin

tavo.
que bien que ya hayas hecho otro diseño de pcb, admiro que tengas la habilidad y creatividad para hacerlos, en lo personal he hecho un par de pcbs de mi autoria pero admito que son un asco 

ez, 
otra vez el master , no cabe duda nunca se deja de aprender, tal vez leí mal  solo me quedo una sola que pude pasar con el cap de poliester debido a sus propiedades asi como tu mencionaste? seria mejor dejar el electrolitico?
aqui dejo una foto que me encontre en la web no recuerdo la direccion  ya que la tenia guardada en la pc, es un par de tda's 2050


----------



## Tavo

Estaba con ganas de armar algún TDA2050. Pero no tengo disipador... Lo único que tengo de aluminio es un pistón de una cortadora de césped Briggs & Stratton, de 200cm3 (6.5Hp)...
*¿Creen que enfriará algo?*   

No tengo ningún disipador, estamos en problemas. Tengo que hacer un ampli para un amigo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

osk_rin dijo:


> tal vez leí mal  solo me quedo una sola que pude pasar con el cap de poliester debido a sus propiedades asi como tu mencionaste? seria mejor dejar el electrolitico?


El que debería ser cerámico es el que va en "paralelo" con el parlante y serie con una R. Los otros pueden ser electrolíticos sin problemas, pero el que está en la entrada del amplificador (el que bloquea DC) "debería" ser de poliester, que tienen estabilidad garantizada en el tiempo, cosa que el electrolítico no tiene, y menos aún las porquerías chinas que venden por acá.

Si le has puesto poliester en la red zobel, no vas a tener problemas mientras el amplificador no oscile (cosa que NUNCA debería pasar), pero si lo hace, hay algunas probabilidades de que la red zobel tenga problemas en "matar" la oscilación. De todas formas no te hagás mucho drama con eso... a menos que le pongas uses un crossover lamentable en el sistema de parlantes (o uses un cable Hi-End )

@Tavo:
No te acostumbrés a elegir los componentes por su aspecto externo, colores y cosas como esas... por que casi nunca son indicadores de calidad ni de comportamiento correcto, y eso es lo que aprovecha el marketing para hacerte comprar cualquier estupidez a precio de oro.


----------



## pandacba

Tavo, lo que dice Ezavalla respecto al capacitor de la red zorbell no pasa por simpatia o antipatía, sino por su mejor eficiencia, y como bien lo aclaro, debe ser cerámico por su mejor comportamiento en altas frecuencias.

Vos de echo estas empezando como  vi en otro lugar en el tema TX fijate que los capacitores de que tipo son, la cosa no es lo bonito o feo que puedan quedar, o tenerles asco o no, si no entender el comportamieno  electrónico, y sin animo de ofender eso diferencia a un armador de un técnico capacitado, que sabe el porque de las cosas.

Vos le tenias asco a todo lo que era RF y un dia descubriste ese mundo fascinante y ahora ya estas siendo parte de el, mira y refelexiona, le tenias adversión, y deberias preguntarte porque, ya que hoy sobre lo mismo pensas de otra manera, la diferencia, es que antes lo veias de fuera, y hoy lo ves de dentro.

Entonces antes de tomar partido de esa mánera drástica, como lo haces habitualmente, detente, piensa invetiga, tal vez te estas perdiendo de algo.....

Un saludo amigo y espero que estes bien


----------



## Tavo

No es nada nuevo lo que contás Panda y Eduardo respecto de los capacitores.

Varias veces leí en el tema de EJ Tagle que los capacitores debían ser cerámicos porque trabajan a altas frecuencias... no es nada nuevo. Los capacitores de poliéster son muy fieles (por así decirlo), pero son adecuados para otras cosas (AF).

Lo que no sabía es el dato que dijo Eduardo, la tan alta frecuencia a la que puede oscilar el chip en caso de fallas, jamás pensé que superaría los 100KHz...

Por otro lado, no se de dónde lo sacaste, pero no es que antes le tenía asco a la RF; es que la veía tan compleja que no me animaba a meterle mano. No tenía ningún tipo de pre-juicio con ella, siempre me interesó. Me atrae el tema de poder transmitir Audio/Video (datos) por el aire, para mi es algo misterioso. (ya se, no es necesario que me expliques la teoría de las ondas electromagnéticas...  )

Volviendo al tema, nunca puse capacitores cerámicos en esa parte porque nunca los conseguí tan grandes!
Bueno, a decir verdad tampoco me calenté mucho por buscar, pero ya que tenía a mano de poliéster, los ponía así.

Gracias por los aportes, profe EZ.

Saludos a ambos.


----------



## osk_rin

bueno le hice la pequeña modificacion, entre las tarjetas que tengo por ahi me encontre un par de capacitores de poliester en buen estado, aunque son grandes porque son de 250v, pero bueno no me costaron nada solo retirarlos de la placa


----------



## pandacba

Muy prolijo tu montaje, pero si reemplazaste los cerámicos por polister sobre todo el que va con la R en parallelo con el parlante no fue una buena idea desde el punto de vista técnico/ prestaciones, fijate más arriba lo que dice sobre eso Ezavalla.

Fuera de eso muy bien presentado


----------



## osk_rin

pandacba.

claro que lo tengo en cuenta, es solo que en la electronica de momento no tienen, de 470 nf y ya le di vueltas a mis cacharros y no encuentro, tan raros son? jajaja, en cuanto encuentre al momento los cambio, aunque actualmente lo estoy probando el ampli, y no hace nada raro (no deberia), gracias por el coentario compañero, proximamente termino el ampli completo, ya me falta muy poco,  

saludos.


----------



## Tavo

pandacba dijo:


> Muy prolijo tu montaje, pero si reemplazaste los cerámicos por polister sobre todo el que va con la R en parallelo con el parlante no fue una buena idea desde el punto de vista técnico/ prestaciones, fijate más arriba lo que dice sobre eso Ezavalla.
> 
> Fuera de eso muy bien presentado



Si te fijás Hugo, el cambió los capacitores de entrada que bloquean DC por unos de poliéster. Antes había electrolíticos.

Los de 470nF cerámicos... Mmm, nunca pensé que venían tan grandes.

Saludos.

PS: Te quedó *excelente* ese amplificador estéreo Osk_rin, felicitaciones por la prolijidad y el buen montaje.


----------



## pandacba

Hola tavo, no me referia en particular a la entrada y por eso lo puse si los habia puesto donde habia cerámicos, y si vienen cerámicos de ese valor, desde hace mucho tiempo y 470nF no es un valor grande es la mitad de un 1uF 

Para la entrada es preferible uno electrolítico y de unos 4.7uF

Comentario,

Por lo geneal ha sido dificil siempre encontrar capacitores de poliester miniatura, ya que por lo general son de alto voltaje, cosa que siempre complico y afeo los pcb, con semejantes "chicles" en un tiempo se    conseguian unos de tipo nuguet que eran de un color azulcito, y en tamaños muy similares a los cerámicos, muy buena calidad y los impresos quedaban espectaculares, pero ya nadi los conoce siquiera y no los he visto más en el mercado, me quedan algunos incluso unos de cuerpo negro.

ahor he estado consiguiendo de bajo voltaje,unos de cuerpos verdes, aunque mi mayor fuente de los mimos es material de desguace, como tengo un buen medidor de LCR, extraigo y los compruebo, por alli cuando compro algo fuera y me acuerdo pido pero la más de las veces ya pedi cuando me acorde jaja

Un cordial saludo amigo


----------



## zorrux

Bueno,me ha picado el bichito de realizar este proyecto y les muestro mis modestos avances.
Ya he confeccionado 2 plaquitas Mono con TDA 2050.Ya pronto debo acabar el transformador 16 +16 voltios para probarlos.Perdon por la calidad de las fotos.


----------



## chacarock

este es una de las plcas en puente, no me gusta mucho el sonido, pero quizas sean algunos herrores mios, ya les cuento

resulta que como la arme en un gabinete de fuente de pc, como para testearla como andaba, si no explota y esas cosas, la arme asi nomas, y saque por un agujero de atras el cable del in y out juntos, y recuerdo que tenian que estar lo mas alejados posible, no recuerdo porque explico EZA,
ademas no se si la disposicion en el gabinete es la correcta, espero me reten y me aconsejen como tendria que ser
saludos
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/dsc02068d.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/dsc02070s.jpg/
por el costado del trafito salen todos los cables, ademas el trfo tiembla cuando lo tocas se siente , no se su me explico y calienta un poco el trafo
saludos ahora si
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## osk_rin

zorux, chacarock, les han quedado muy buenos .
explico que debian de ir lo mas separados que se pueda porque, podria convertirse tu amplificador en un oscilador de potencia jajaja, en cuanto a el gabinte ninca he trabajoado con uno de pc, me parecen algo pequeños, pero no creo que tengas muchas alternativas de como acomodar los cables, a menos que las entradas las pongas alfrente y las salidas atras, bueno esa es mi humilde opinion

saludos.


----------



## joaquy2010

hola muchachos, hace unos dias probe un tda 2050 en puente que habia hecho ya hace un tiempo pero esta vez con un preamplificador para graves de construya su video rocola , un parlante de 8" bien pesado y un trafo que entrega 18v+18v 3,5ampers, nunca pense que con un pre este amplificador podia entregar tanto , estoy mas que contento, lo unico es que el pre me incrementa un poco los graves pero me deja pasar medios tambien, alguien conoce el funcionamiento de este pre, por ahi estoy esperando algo que no da
saludos y como ultima cosa los capacitores que lleva la placa tda 20x0 modo simple, son de 100 o de 1000 micros(son los que van conectados con los 104 entre voltaje y masa)


----------



## pandacba

Si no posteas el ciruito imposible ayudarte, sube el equema para poder asesorarte adecuadamente


----------



## zorrux

Si te refieres al circuito de este post ,en modo simple lleva  de 100 micro F.


----------



## snoophi

g.corallo dijo:
			
		

> hola una pregunta para que son las resistencias a la salida de la fuente??
> 
> 
> saludos.



hola amigo las resistencias en la salida son unos descargadores de los filtros para que estos no queden cargados una ves que se apague la fuente.. estos van calculados de acuerdo al tiempo que quieras que se descarguen la formula es t= r*c    donde r es la resistencia y c es la capacidad del filto un ejemplo 10000 uf   si lo quieres descargar de segundo a segundo puede utilizar una resietncia de 15000 ohmios


----------



## Guillermemomemin

mmmm, tu formula no me parece muy precisa, el resultado lo debo de convertir? porque me da un resultado muy grande


----------



## ernestogn

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> mmmm, tu formula no me parece muy precisa, el resultado lo debo de convertir? porque me da un resultado muy grande



Fíjate las unidades, la capacidad va en faradios


----------



## chacarock

osk_rin dijo:


> zorux, chacarock, les han quedado muy buenos .
> explico que debian de ir lo mas separados que se pueda porque, podria convertirse tu amplificador en un oscilador de potencia jajaja, en cuanto a el gabinte ninca he trabajoado con uno de pc, me parecen algo pequeños, pero no creo que tengas muchas alternativas de como acomodar los cables, a menos que las entradas las pongas alfrente y las salidas atras, bueno esa es mi humilde opinion
> 
> saludos.



gracias por responder, alguna idea de porque calienta el transformador? y vibra
al culer lo voy a sacar, porque no llegaron a calentar, lo puse por las dudas pero esta al cuete, de paso aprovecho el espacio y coloco el preamplificador que acompaña el proyecto de mariano

saludos


----------



## Guillermemomemin

el transformador es normal que vibre, a menos que vibre demasiado es porque le faltaron chapas al nucleo o vueltas de alambre al bobinado primario


----------



## nicolasled

Pregunta en el tda 2030 simple 
R= 1ohm?  y 
C=220nf?

Gracias


----------



## KarLos!

nicolasled dijo:


> Pregunta en el tda 2030 simple
> R= 1ohm?  y
> C=220nf?
> 
> Gracias


Para el TDA2030 y TDA2040 son:

R= 4.7 Ohms
C= 100 nF

Los datos vienen en el PDF de la primera versión


----------



## Agustinw

¿Con un trafo de 22+22 3A se bancara 2 lm1875 o tiene que ser mas potente?


----------



## jandro2287

Hola amigos foreros, desde ya muchas gracias a todos. Les confieso que hace alrededor de 10 años que no tocaba nada de electrónica pero al ver las excelentes aportaciones de Mariano Nicolau y los buenos comentarios de todos me animé a retomar mi hobby de armar circuitos, y con los materiales que fui reciclando armé el amplificador de Mariano de la pag.1 versión puente en estereo y le acoplé el preamplificador con control de tonos también de Mariano ( Hi Fi Rotel) y armé un vúmetro (soy un nostálgico) con transistores que reciclé (reconozco que con un lm 3916 queda mejor pero los transistores reciclados son “gratis”) y como mi fallo solía ser que los proyectos una vez terminados me daba pereza armarles un receptáculo digno al final parecía que siempre quedaban los proyectos a medias... entonces esta vez comencé por el final y armé primero el frente y ya le di ubicación a todo lo que comento... sino tuviera hecho el frente eliminaría el vúmetro pero me llevó bastante tiempo hacerlo (incluso la marca pioneer fue un mal chiste que usé para rellenar el hueco y al final fui avanzando y avanzando y creo que tendré que convivir con él) además que las inquisidoras preguntas de mi mujer de: ¿cuánto te falta para terminar con eso así puedo limpiar bien todo ese desp....? me dicen que no conviene empezar de nuevo.
El fallo y mi pedida de auxilio es porque el vúmetro tengo dudas de cómo conectarlo, resulta que como muestro en la foto el vúmetro iría conectado entre tierra y positivo del parlante, pero el circuito en puente no funciona así, los parlantes van conectados a tierra a través de un condensador y una resistencia en serie (red zobel si no me equivoco) y si lo conectara entre tierra y uno de los terminales del parlante estaría conectándole a la red zobel una resistencia de 100k (Rv1) en paralelo y me suena a que no le va a causar gracia, ya he tenido problemas con la dichosa red que por ponerle condensadores de poliéster oscilaba y fundía las resistencias de 2,2ohm (gracias Ezavalla por tus consejos sobre esto de la página 78) al final poniendo de cerámica todo ok, pero la cuestión es que no se como conectar el vúmetro!!!. 
¿Si en lugar de poner un preset de 100k pusiera uno de mayor valor (entiendo que tendría que luego poner pulso fino para regularlo pero...) se resentiría menos el amplificador? Lo pregunto porque los presets aún no los compré..
En fin, perdón por semejante discursazo, espero que alguien se apiade y me de alguna idea.
Gracias a todos de antemano


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El vúmetro se conecta de la misma forma que decís "que no se conecta": entre UNA salida de parlantes y la masa. No importa la R de 100K en paralelo con la Zobel. Lo que sí haría es poner un diodo en serie con la entrada al VU para que solo deja pasar la parte positiva de la señal.


----------



## jandro2287

Gracias Ezavalla por tu super rápida respuesta!!! entonces me quedo tranquilo de que se puede y lo conectaré así como me indicás. Un saludo.


----------



## yuccez

Agustinw dijo:


> si pero no tengo idea si la fuente que arme va a tirar 2 en estereo.
> Es una fuente de pc que tira en 12volt 5a max y la rectifique del trafo que tiene adentro donde va al + y - 12v y me quedo de +/-25 v
> ¿tenes idea de los amper que consume el integrado a max potencia?
> 
> y una ultima preguntita:
> Al ampli yo lo conecto con dos parlante de 4ohm en paralelo lo cual sumaria 2ohm
> ¿Este integrado puede trabajar a esa impedancia? digo porque yo lo estube usando asi y ahora me acorde aunque los tira lindo



podrias mostrar como hacer esa rectificacion???? gracias


----------



## Dany Electromicopa

Amigos quisiera saber que integrado responde mejor en bajos y con la configuración puente, el tda2040 o tda2050.

agradecería su respuesta.


----------



## pandacba

Dany Electromicopa dijo:


> Amigos quisiera saber que integrado responde mejor en bajos y con la configuración puente, el tda2040 o tda2050.
> 
> agradecería su respuesta.



Lee la hoja de datos de c/u de ellos alli esta la información para que saque tus propias conclusiones. una pregunta los medios y agudos los conoces?


----------



## SKYFALL

Agustinw dijo:


> ¿Con un trafo de 22+22 3A se bancara 2 lm1875 o tiene que ser mas potente?



Pues si seria mejor que disponieras de mas corriente en el transformador, algo asi como 5A, pero con esa descripcion del devanado secundario trabajarian bien aunque no podrias extraer la maxima excursion que proporcionan los LM1875. Con 5A "tiraria lindo", asi como ustedes definen que el sonido es fuerte y claro.


----------



## Agustinw

Ferchito dijo:


> Pues si seria mejor que disponieras de mas corriente en el transformador, algo asi como 5A, pero con esa descripcion del devanado secundario trabajarian bien aunque no podrias extraer la maxima excursion que proporcionan los LM1875. Con 5A "tiraria lindo", asi como ustedes definen que el sonido es fuerte y claro.



Gracias por contestar,voy a ver cuando pueda conseguir ese trafo


----------



## nicolas

Hola gente queria saber si me podian ayudar... estoy haciendo un home 2.1 con un tda 2050 en estereo para los canales frontales y un tda 2050 en puente para el woofer...

mi duda es si este disipador me alcanza para los 2 amplis... el largo es de 25cm
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/555878/ _
Espero me ayuden gracias


----------



## Tavo

nicolas dijo:


> mi duda es si este disipador me alcanza para los *2 amplis...* el largo es de 25cm


Son 3 amplificadores, no dos.  (dos canales simples -estéreo- y el canal puenteado).

Me parece que vas a andar medio justo... El largo está bien, pero no tenés mucho ancho... Mi consejo es que lo pruebes, muy simple, conectá tres parlantes cualquiera (que soporten la potencia, o sino una carga fantasma) y fijate si tocando con la mano quema...

Me parece que vas a necesitar un cooler para que ayude un poco..

Saludos.


----------



## nicolas

perdon tenes razon son 3 amplis... entonces vere cuando conecte todo a ver si me quema o no... pensaba ponerle un cooler chiquitito voy a ver que pasa... gracias tavo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No te va a quemar nada, por que si la temperatura sube demasiado el chip comienza a limitar la potencia de salida hasta que se "calla" esperando enfriarse un poco. A mí no me ha volado ninguno aun cuando operaban de esa forma, pero mejor asegurate de ventilarlo bien.... por si acaso.


----------



## nicolas

tengo un cooler de 2 pulgadas pero no se como ponerselo porque no me da lugar para despues meterlo en el gabinete.... ya vere que hago...


----------



## jandro2287

ezavalla dijo:


> El vúmetro se conecta de la misma forma que decís "que no se conecta": entre UNA salida de parlantes y la masa. No importa la R de 100K en paralelo con la Zobel. Lo que sí haría es poner un diodo en serie con la entrada al VU para que solo deja pasar la parte positiva de la señal.



Gracias Ezavalla, lo probé con los presets de 100k y funcionó a la perfección, muchas gracias por tu ayuda

Simplemente como comentario a los que estaban pensando ponerle un preamplificador estos amplificadores tda 2030/40/50, el preamplificador HIFI Rotel propuesto por Mariano Nicolau https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/ es excelente, cero ruido y muy buena ecualización. Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda y por sus aportes.


----------



## faviolone

Hola! hice este esquema de amplificación con el TDA 2030... El circuito lo copie de otro que andaba perfectamente, solo le varie unas resistencias para que no distorsionara tanto. El tema es que al parecer las fuentes no responden, es mas, me parecio ver un chispaso en una...pero no en el circuito. yo soy un iniciado en electronica asi que estoy probando...mientras sigo buscando el error me gustaria que me aconsejen. habre cambiado mal las resistencias. repito que el molde es igual al copiado que andaba perfecto grac!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jandro2287 dijo:


> Gracias Ezavalla, lo probé con los presets de 100k y funcionó a la perfección, muchas gracias por tu ayuda


Gracias a vos por tu agradecimiento!


----------



## pandacba

faviolone dijo:


> Hola! hice este esquema de amplificación con el TDA 2030... El circuito lo copie de otro que andaba perfectamente, solo le varie unas resistencias para que no distorsionara tanto. El tema es que al parecer las fuentes no responden, es mas, me parecio ver un chispaso en una...pero no en el circuito. yo soy un iniciado en electronica asi que estoy probando...mientras sigo buscando el error me gustaria que me aconsejen. habre cambiado mal las resistencias. repito que el molde es igual al copiado que andaba perfecto grac!



Que resistencias cambiaste, si no se tiene conocimientos no se puede andar cambiando resistencias asi porque si porque te puede volar todo o no fucionar como debe o dejar de ser un amplificador y pasar a ser un oscilador


----------



## faviolone

Las resistencias que cambie lo hice tras probarlas con el otro amp que tengo, lograba mas recorrido de pote sin distorsion. (viendo la imagen que adjunte) la de 1 k era en el original de 680 ohms y la de 15K era originalmente de 22K...quizas este ahi el problema?quizas en el modelo que probe no las habia dejado lo suficiente para ver que pasaba...me extraña que aparentemente ni llegara corriente al circuito, el trafo calienta, los parlantes ni emiten sonido alguno...sera eso? o el puente? o que?gracis!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si hubieras leído el datasheet te hubieras dado cuenta de que estás en el limite de la ganancia necesaria para que el amplificador oscile...que es lo que debe estar haciendo.


----------



## AntonioAA

nicolas:
El tema disipadores tiene su teoria ... si bien en realidad nadie creo que lo calcule exactamente ni que consigas las especificaciones de los que vienen ... 
Peeeero por suerte hay varios criterios a seguir y cosas a tener en cuenta.
El disipador de estos bichos trabaja por CONVECCION principalmente . Primero conduce del integrado hacia las aletas y estas se encargan de mandarlo al aire ( al calor ).
Esta ultima parte es la que cuesta mas . DEPENDE MUCHO de la SUPERFICIE de las aletas, y su POSICION.
Si vas a usar conveccion natural , es conveniente que esten VERTICALES ( creo que las tuyas no lo estan).
Tambien es fundamental aparte de esto , que el aire logre entrar y salir del gabinete correctamente.... por tanto generosas ventilaciones arriba y abajo .
Caso contrario NO TE QUEDA OTRA QUE PONER VENTILADORES . Yo uso los de fuente de PC quemadas...
Pero pensa bien primero el flujo que va a seguir el aire para entrar y salir.
Me cansé y me fui de tema a lo loco. Sorry .


----------



## nicolas

antonio te cuento que ya le puse un cooler... uno chiquito de micro... quedo bien... lo puse en el centro soplando hacia el interior de las aletas y al estar estas horizontales el aire me sale por los extremos del disipador yo creo que va a andar mas que sobrado... pero una vez que le da masa con sonido vere que pasa


----------



## faviolone

no es dificil que se queme la fuente?? o lo que queme es el puente???

soy medio nabo, pero por ser mi primer amp...esta bien...conente los diodos alreveee...bobo...suena de 10..hasta con las mejoras que le hice!!todo sin plaquetas y simetrico..0 ruido...igual el chasis es horrible...es solo un soporte de madera..un cajoncito de manzanas...era prototipo igual..


----------



## Cy3uS

Sorry if I speak english, I'm Italian and I downloaded the bridge amplifier pcb with TDA2030. Unfortunately the output provides a 18V continous voltage, which is egual to the positive branch of power supply that is powering the amp. What could it be?


----------



## pandacba

Welcome to this forum.
could you upload a picture of your pcb on the side of the tracks?


----------



## Cy3uS

Thank you for the reply but I solved my problem, I think the PCB posted in the first page is wrong because pins 3 of both TDAs are not connected. Looking at the scheme proposed by the datasheet, those pins are connected to -Vs while pins 5 are connected to +Vs. Now the amp works fine and however I thanks the author to simplify the construction


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ You forget to conect the bridges ? (the blue lines )

Amplificador con TDA20x0 - LM7815 Bridge 2.0.pdf


----------



## Cy3uS

Yes because the writes -V and +V are wrong, pins 3 are all connected to -Vs and there isn't connection between pins 5 and +Vs


----------



## DOSMETROS

+V and -V are the* blue circles* behind the blue squares that must be bridged


----------



## yuccez

que tal muchachos, alguna vez lei aqui en el foro ( no recuerdo donde) que alguien habia armado el amplificador de 30w de construyasuvideorockola y que pósteriormente solo cambio los tda2030 por unos tda2050 sin modificar el circuito en absoluto, es esto posible? con el mismo trafo alcanza?


----------



## AntonioAA

yuccez: no tengo las dos hojas tecnicas a mano... es cuestion de leerlas y comparar.

Probablemente sean compatibles pin a pin . Pero para obtener mas potencia seguramente el trafo debe tener mas tension y corriente....nada es magico


----------



## yuccez

AntonioAA dijo:


> yuccez: no tengo las dos hojas tecnicas a mano... es cuestion de leerlas y comparar.
> 
> Probablemente sean compatibles pin a pin . Pero para obtener mas potencia seguramente el trafo debe tener mas tension y corriente....nada es magico



gracias, imaginaba algo asi, mi intencion era esa, solo que me preocupa saber si seria necesario reemplazar algun componente, como los capacitores del doblador de tension que incorpora el circuito


----------



## iamkbra

tengo un peqeño problemita . arme la primera version del 2050 en puente y se me queman las resistencias de 2,2 que las puse de 1/4w , porqe ocurre esto ? las pongo de 1/2 w? gracias desde ya


----------



## pkuhn

hola, yo armé la version BRIDGE del amplificador con TDA 2050 , y le puse este preamplificador : 

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/pretonos.pdf

y estoy usando este parlante : 

http://www.selenium.com.br/site/assets/produtosfinal/975_pdfManual.pdf 

y mi pregunta es : - ¿No Resultará dañado el parlante con este Amplificador? 

(Al maximo de potencia )

Desde Ya Muchas Gracias  

hola, yo armé la version BRIDGE del amplificador con TDA 2050 , y le puse este preamplificador: 

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/pretonos.pdf

y estoy usando este parlante : 

http://www.selenium.com.br/site/assets/produtosfinal/975_pdfManual.pdf 

y mi pregunta es : - ¿No Resultará dañado el parlante con este Amplificador? 

(Al maximo de potencia )

Desde Ya Muchas Gracias


----------



## iamkbra

Resulta qe  se me queman estas resistencias  de 2.2 Ohm porqe ocurre esto ? es un tda 2050  con alimentacion +- 23v  - gracias al amable en responderme


----------



## Mastodonte Man

pkuhn dijo:


> y mi pregunta es : - ¿No Resultará dañado el parlante con este Amplificador?



Pues no, segun la bocina que compraste dice ser de 12" 8Ω 400w, asi que yo creo que estaria bien, si no es que alomejor y le hace falta mas potencia al parlante

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## zopilote

iamkbra dijo:


> Resulta qe  se me queman estas resistencias  de 2.2 Ohm porqe ocurre esto ? es un tda 2050  con alimentacion +- 23v  - gracias al amable en responderme




  Dijamos que le haz armado como pide el diagrama, y si te sucede en ambos canales, puede ser que le la señal de audio que le estas ingresando (computadora sin acometida) tiene una componente de audio de una frecuencia superior a 20kHz, y la red zobel que esta para eliminar esas componentes esta trabajando a su maxima disipacion, quemandose irremediablemente, es ese caso te suguiero que pruebes otra fuente de audio, ejemplo DVD.
 Otra causa sabe ser el diseño mismo del amplificador, por la cercania de la fuente de alimentación, se induce en la entrada una componente  que hace que integrado este amplificando audio de muy altas frecuencias (oscilando). En ese caso se tiene que alejarse la fuente o colocarla de otra manera o aislarla (enjaularla metalicamente), y si no se logra que se queme otra vez la resistencia, se tendra que adicionar a la entrada del integrado (pin1) una resistencia de 22K hacia tierra, conjuntamente con un condensador de 220p o cercano.


----------



## pandacba

pkuhn dijo:


> hola, yo armé la version BRIDGE del amplificador con TDA 2050 , y le puse este preamplificador :
> 
> http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/pretonos.pdf
> 
> y estoy usando este parlante :
> 
> http://www.selenium.com.br/site/assets/produtosfinal/975_pdfManual.pdf
> 
> y mi pregunta es : - ¿No Resultará dañado el parlante con este Amplificador?
> 
> (Al maximo de potencia )
> 
> Desde Ya Muchas Gracias
> 
> hola, yo armé la version BRIDGE del amplificador con TDA 2050 , y le puse este preamplificador:
> 
> http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/pretonos.pdf
> 
> y estoy usando este parlante :
> 
> http://www.selenium.com.br/site/assets/produtosfinal/975_pdfManual.pdf
> 
> y mi pregunta es : - ¿No Resultará dañado el parlante con este Amplificador?
> 
> (Al maximo de potencia )
> 
> Desde Ya Muchas Gracias



Si te preocuparas en lee la hoja de datos de los amplifiadores integrados te enterarias que hay algo que se llama sensibilidad, y que esta se expres en mV y es la señal necesaria para que el amplificador entregue la potencia nominal.

Si se toma señal de una pc, un mp3 ipod o cualquier cosa moderna estos ya entregan una señal que supera y por mucho a la sensibiilidad del amplificador y si encima le metemos  un preamplificador el resultado es un desatre total, es un amplificador que recorta a dos manos la señal, por eso levanta temperatura y puede romper el parlante y hasta el propio amplificador.

Pero todo esto no es culpa del amplificador si no de su usuario, que no se toma la molestia de leer nada y conecta todo pensando que todo es plug and paly.

No lectura no conocimiento, no conocimiento los resultados estan a la vista


----------



## Tavo

pandacba dijo:


> pensando que todo es *plug and paly.*


Che y eso??? que es la novedad? 

... yo pensaba que era "plug and play"...


----------



## SKYFALL

Tavo dijo:


> Che y eso??? que es la novedad?
> 
> ... yo pensaba que era "plug and play"...



 a pandita se le puede ír mal una tecla, despues de haber aclarado lo del ampificador sobrealimentado, es que de solo leer eso a mi tambien se me van mal las teclas.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

No querido tavo es simplemente un erro tipográfico, hago varias cosas a la vez y no tengo tiempo de revisa si lo que escribi esta bien tipeado o no, es muy común  que cuanod hay una combinación i e o similar, mi mano izquierda sea más rápida y lo tipee antes quedando invertidas las letras, es un error ya de viejo tiempo al tipear al tacto, pero si me pongo a revisar lo que escribi no haria ni la octava parte de lo que hago.



pkuhn dijo:


> hola, yo armé la version BRIDGE del amplificador con TDA 2050 , y le puse este preamplificador :
> 
> http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/pretonos.pdf
> 
> y estoy usando este parlante :
> 
> http://www.selenium.com.br/site/assets/produtosfinal/975_pdfManual.pdf
> 
> y mi pregunta es : - ¿No Resultará dañado el parlante con este Amplificador?
> 
> (Al maximo de potencia )
> 
> Desde Ya Muchas Gracias
> 
> hola, yo armé la version BRIDGE del amplificador con TDA 2050 , y le puse este preamplificador:
> 
> http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/pretonos.pdf
> 
> y estoy usando este parlante :
> 
> http://www.selenium.com.br/site/assets/produtosfinal/975_pdfManual.pdf
> 
> y mi pregunta es : - ¿No Resultará dañado el parlante con este Amplificador?
> 
> (Al maximo de potencia )
> 
> Desde Ya Muchas Gracias



La hoja habla de unos 200mV y el preamplificador que le estas poniendo tiene una gancia de  100, con los controles de tono en plano si los pones al maximo se suman una ganancia de entre 15 a 20db más, si la salida de tu dispositivo da 1V con la ganancia del pre en la salida quire entregar 100V lo cual es imposible ya sale la señal deformadad dle pre, y muy alta para los 200mV que necestia el amplificador....

Para que tes una idea que no hace falta que te la expliquen pero alla vamos igual

vos la salida de un mp3 o pc le pones un parlante y sale sonido, el pre que le has puesto es para microfonos y estos solo entregan una decena de mV, para que lo puedas entender, pon tu parlante a la salida de la pc  escucharas el sondio, conecta el mic a un parlante, no se escucvha nada.

Los pre son para preamplificar señales de muy bajo nivel como un microfono, un cabezal de cinta, o una cápsula fonocaptadora magnética, pero jamas la salida de parlante de un dispositivo de baja impedancia, por eso funciona mal en la salida quiere entrega unos 100V pero de donde los va a sacar, entonces la señal resutlatante queda recorda a la mitad aproximadamente.

En sintesis un verdadero desastre


----------



## Neodymio

pandacba dijo:


> Si te preocuparas en lee la hoja de datos de los amplifiadores integrados te enterarias que hay algo que se llama sensibilidad, y que esta se expres en mV y es la señal necesaria para que el amplificador entregue la potencia nominal.
> 
> Si se toma señal de una pc, un mp3 ipod o cualquier cosa moderna estos ya entregan una señal que supera y por mucho a la sensibiilidad del amplificador y si encima le metemos  un preamplificador el resultado es un desatre total, es un amplificador que recorta a dos manos la señal, por eso levanta temperatura y puede romper el parlante y hasta el propio amplificador.
> 
> Pero todo esto no es culpa del amplificador si no de su usuario, que no se toma la molestia de leer nada y conecta todo pensando que todo es plug and paly.
> 
> No lectura no conocimiento, no conocimiento los resultados estan a la vista


Con este texto me queda claro que solo se que no se nada (sic)
Lo mio es casi igual (no digo igual porque tengo el parlante de 10" de la misma marca) con el mismo preamplificador (que hoy quise armar pero el pertinax lo quemé con la plancha) y con otro pre Lm1036 (no están mezclados, pero está en mis planes)

El problema que le dijiste a Pkuhn era sobre conectar un MP3 en la entrada del pre para Microfono? Si es así algo entiendo, pero si lo conectó en la entrada de audio no tendría que haber problema, no?

Tendrá algo que ver con el problema de volumen con el Lm1036 que comenté en el otro topic? Este integrado calienta hasta 50ºC aprox según mi dedo comparándolo con el disipador del TDA que sí pude medir con un termómetro.


----------



## nicolasled

disculpen 
c y r para 
tda 2030 y 2050??? 
gracias


----------



## Mastodonte Man

amigo, eso y mas info bienen en el primer mensaje y en los PDF, leelos

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## pkuhn

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Pues no, segun la bocina que compraste dice ser de 12" 8Ω 400w, asi que yo creo que estaria bien, si no es que alomejor y le hace falta mas potencia al parlante
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



gracias che  a y el parlante tiene 200w rms


----------



## zaqk

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro y tambien en esto de armar amplis. estoy haciendo uno con dos tda2050 en puente. mi duda y perdonen mi igorancia, es que en otros amplificadres (como en el daigrama del tda2003 u otros que he visto por ahi) el parlante tien una linea conectada a la salida del IC y otra a GND pero en el diagram que estoy usando se ve algo diferente a eso. nose si conectar cada salida a cada linea del parlante (que mi pequeña cabea me indica que es lo que ahi me quiere decir el diagrama) o se sobreentiende que una va a GND y las otras dos salidas van juntas a la misma conexion en la bocina. si alguien me ayuda a despejar la duda se lo agradeceria, es que no quiero dañar ningun componente al conectarlos.


----------



## malesi

Tu mismo te contestaste
♦ Son dos tda2050 en puente
♦ Pues cada salida a cada linea del parlante


----------



## AntonioAA

Justamente el termino "puente" indica eso ,zaqk .. es una forma muy ingeniosa de aumentar la potencia!
LEE BIEN las hojas tecnicas y fijate que la impedancia de los parlantes debe ser MAYOR....


----------



## zaqk

AntonioAA dijo:


> Justamente el termino "puente" indica eso ,zaqk .. es una forma muy ingeniosa de aumentar la potencia!
> LEE BIEN las hojas tecnicas y fijate que la impedancia de los parlantes debe ser MAYOR....



gracias tambien a Malesi, ahora voy hacerlo tranquilo de que nada me saldra chamuscado


----------



## pandacba

zaqk dijo:


> hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro y tambien en esto de armar amplis. estoy haciendo uno con dos tda2050 en puente. mi duda y perdonen mi igorancia, es que en otros amplificadres (como en el daigrama del tda2003 u otros que he visto por ahi) el parlante tien una linea conectada a la salida del IC y otra a GND pero en el diagram que estoy usando se ve algo diferente a eso. nose si conectar cada salida a cada linea del parlante (que mi pequeña cabea me indica que es lo que ahi me quiere decir el diagrama) o se sobreentiende que una va a GND y las otras dos salidas van juntas a la misma conexion en la bocina. si alguien me ayuda a despejar la duda se lo agradeceria, es que no quiero dañar ningun componente al conectarlos.



Pues has visto una parte del todo, tambien hay aplicaciones en puente con el TDA2002, TDA2003, TDA2004, TDA2005, TDA2006 y asii

Este último el TDA2006 es el que dio origen a los TDA20X0, pero ojo que puesto en puente equivale a la potencia de los dos funcionando en mono


----------



## Heiliger

una transformador con una sección de 11.2cm  osea 150w  da para  alimentar este amp? mi duda es que supuestamente solo puedo usar el 80%  de un transformador                      


viciox dijo:


>


----------



## DavidFelipe

Amigos arme el esquema de mariano nicolau y no me funciono, pues al conectarlo normal, los tda echan calr y codo, pero al conectarle el audio de entrada, el parlante hacia un ruidito corto de interferencia y pum, echaba un chispazo, revise que nada estuviera en corto y volvi a conectar y volvio a pasar, que puede ser?, el pcb esta muy bien impreso y los componentes son los indicados, lo alimente con un trafo de 14v 0v 14v a 4 amperios, pero con rectificador, es decir le mande la señal rectificada y el tap central del trafo ps  a donde se indica.


----------



## Tavo

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Amigos arme el esquema de mariano nicolau y no me funciono, pues al conectarlo normal, los tda echan calr y codo, pero al conectarle el audio de entrada, el parlante hacia un ruidito corto de interferencia y pum, echaba un chispazo, revise que nada estuviera en corto y volvi a conectar y volvio a pasar, que puede ser?, el pcb esta muy bien impreso y los componentes son los indicados, lo alimente con un trafo de 14v 0v 14v a 4 amperios, pero con rectificador, es decir le mande la señal rectificada y el tap central del trafo ps  a donde se indica.



De acá no se puede deducir nada si no subís como mínimo unas fotos de tu montaje incluyendo la fuente de alimentación... 

Está probado por miles que el amplificador presentado acá funciona. Así que algún problema debés tener.

Fotos, fotos, fotos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Como dice Tavo... no tenemos la bola de cristal ... pero fijate que para tal resultado... es como si hubieras invertido las fuentes de alimentacion!
Desde ya que creo que los TDA estan difuntos.


----------



## adrianferrer

Además que no dice que tda esta usando.. con ese trafo al rectificar la tensión solo le servira para el 2050, si es 2030 o 2040 los quema.


----------



## DavidFelipe

ajá, tengo tda 2050, en vista de que no sirvio, volvi a hacerlo, y nada, un tda echa calorsita y el otro no tanta, por no decir que no, pero es nuevo, y lo proble en otro ampliicador y no estan quemados, hoy al probar por segunda vez el rectiicador se me calento!, y me toco apagar, alcanzo a sonar pero bajito, el unico cambio que hice ue el de las resistencias de 2.2 ohm por 3ohm, no creo que eso inluya, cabe destacar que me he esmerado mucho en la elaboracion cuidadosa, apenas me llegue la cámaa les mando fotos


----------



## mnicolau

DavidFelipe dijo:


> lo alimente con un trafo de 14v 0v 14v a 4 amperios, pero con rectificador, es decir le mande la señal rectificada y el tap central del trafo ps  a donde se indica.



Hola David, supongo que también filtraste la tensión con capacitores además de rectificarla no?

Saludos


----------



## DavidFelipe

Si estimado nicolau, pues les comento, lo hice funcionar pero hay ahora dos problemas, antes no se oia nada porque el condensador de 22 uf estaba desconectado, no lo habia soldado, pero lo solde y sono  pero ahora, si subo el volumen empieza a distorsionarse muy feo y a mover el parlante buscamente, por que lo probe a muy bajo volumen, y lo otro es que calienta mucho!!! aun con disipador de pentium II !, hay un tda que calienta mas que el otro, pero es que se calienta muy rapido! tambien por esto no queria hacerlo en puente, que puede ser? se distorsiona muy feo y calienta demasiado 

La señal podria decir que no tiene rizado, esta muy bien filtrada con un capacitor de 5000 uf y 50 voltios, necesitaria de su sabiduria para arreglar el problema gracias


----------



## Tavo

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Si estimado nicolau, pues les comento, lo hice funcionar pero hay ahora dos problemas, antes no se oia nada porque el condensador de 22 uf estaba desconectado, no lo habia soldado, pero lo solde y sono  pero ahora, si subo el volumen empieza a distorsionarse muy feo y a mover el parlante buscamente, por que lo probe a muy bajo volumen, y lo otro es que calienta mucho!!! aun con disipador de pentium II !, hay un tda que calienta mas que el otro, pero es que se calienta muy rapido! tambien por esto no queria hacerlo en puente, que puede ser? se distorsiona muy feo y calienta demasiado


Vos tenés un problema. Y mejor dicho no es uno solo, deben ser unos cuántos. 


DavidFelipe dijo:


> La señal podria decir que no tiene rizado, esta muy bien filtrada *con un capacitor* de 5000 uf y 50 voltios, necesitaria de su sabiduria para arreglar el problema gracias


No entiendo esta parte, es imposible filtrar decentemente una fuente partida con solo 1 capacitor... al menos se necesitan 2.

Lo de siempre: Necesitamos ver fotos del montaje incluyendo la fuente de alimentación para empezar a darte una ayuda...

Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

ya me estoy desanimando pues si, la fuente tiene un solo capacitor de 5000uf pero yo antes alimentaba un estereo de tda 2050 con esa fuente y siempre sono limpio y pulcro pero.la necesidad de puente vino cuando se pusieron caros los parlantes, ya tengo el pre y todo pero ya revise resistencias, condensadores puentes y el iimpreso, los tda son nuuevos, que podria ser? ahora estoy usando tablet pc y no puedo subir fotos. pero mientras podrian darme idea del problema, mientras subo fotos

No les cuento que ya estoy por desistir, logre que me funcionara muy bien, pero movia un cable el que va al parlante, y se distorsionaba, como si hubiera corto, sin embargo continue yrevise, todo esta muy bien soldado sin pistas levantadas, y tan demalas que quite el parlante y los cables rebotaron e hicieron corto, queme un tda y ademas cuando sono, me dio la impresion de que no eran ni 20 vatios, saque el sonido del celular, pero no tenia nada de 50 o bueno pongamosle 50 vatios, nada, esa potencia era muy debil para ser tda2050, por que paso eso! Valdria la pena reemplazar el tda quemado_? conseguire que totee como un real amplificador de 50 o 60 vatios?  porque un laney de 20 W que tengo sena muchisimo mas duro


----------



## zaqk

si al transformador 12v*2 5A le pongo dos electroliticos de 4700 el voltage final seria de como 17v? suficiente para 2 tda2050 en puente? otra cosa, pensaba usar un lm7812 pra la alimentacion del ventilador (uno de compu de 12v y 0.14A) conectado directo a la rama positiva y a 0v. me producira ruidos el ventilador? debere buscarme un disipador para el lm7812 verdad? de antemano mil gracias!


----------



## Diego German

Hola zaqk si multiplicaste por 1.4142 y le restaste la caida de tencion en los diodos 0.7v esta bien el valor de tension, con el ventilador no tendras problema, al regulador de tension si debes montarlo sobre un disipador de calor, ruido no creo que se filtre   

saludos...


----------



## zaqk

Diego German dijo:


> Hola zaqk si multiplicaste por 1.4142 y le restaste la caida de tencion en los diodos 0.7v esta bien el valor de tension, con el ventilador no tendras problema, al regulador de tension si debes montarlo sobre un disipador de calor, ruido no creo que se filtre
> 
> saludos...



Gracias por tu opinion  , solo una duda, ¿como o donde encuentro informacion acerca de porque se multiplica por la raiz cuadrada de dos? es algo del transformador o es algo de los condensadores  ? lo de la caida de tension de los diodo no lo habia pensado, gracias por ello tambien


----------



## DavidFelipe

Descubri parte del error, mi fuente de sonido tenia corto en la salida r y l  del audio, tenia los dos canales juntos para lograr un mono desde un estereo, esto lo hice porque me funciono hace algun tiempo, el hecho es que solo le conecte una salida y tierra, y bueno mejoro muchisimo, le puedo subir tranquilamente el volumen, pero aun se oyye un distorsionado molesto en el fondo, que se alcanza a notar, a que se debe? aqui traje fotos del montaje.



y este del solo pcb



Una pregunta, es normal que un tda caliente las que el otro?


----------



## zaqk

una pregunta, en la parte de la fuente junto al puente solo veo un condensador, no te falto uno? quiza un tda esta reciviendo diferente tension o corriente que el otro, digo yo tambien estoy aprendiendo pero siempre hay dos condensadores despues del puente diodo conectados a cada rama y con punto comun en gnd, al menos hasta donde yo se. y otra cosa: al menos a mi me daria miedo ponerlo a funcionar en mi cama habiendo oida tantas veces sobre los PUM!!! digo solo es una observacion


----------



## DavidFelipe

Jajaja! no es la cama!  es un viejo mantel que uso para gtrabajar encima de una mesa, y pues en cuanto al rectificador, no creo que sea este, la verdad hasta en un minicomponente LG el rectificadr solo tiene n condensador de pobres 2000 uf, este es de 5000uf en cuanto a la tension, esta bien, la he medido, me preocupa es por que un tda calienta mas que otro siempre hay diferencia de calor


----------



## adrianferrer

Pero tenemos que saber qué es lo que está filtrando... si está filtrando por ejemplo la rama positiva bueno ahí tendrás una tensión muy estable, en cambio en la rama negativa tendrás un rizado enorme.. supongo que de ahí los ruidos y que un tda caliente mas que otro, la verdad no se... sería bueno poder ver una foto del lado de las pistas y dejamos de especular.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Me han hecho dar cuenta de una cosa, el esquema del rectificador es, extremos al puente de diodos, y al condensador, y el tap central, a tierra del circuito, este voltaje rectificado me da una medida de 38.8V de extremo a extremo y tap central y extremo 18.9V el capacitor es de 35V sin embargo no tiene problemas, pero hoy hice una prueba y me funciono de maravilla, no se filtro ruido ni nada, pero al principio el parlante chisqueaba, ahora lo conecte una hora despues y el sonido es limpio, es muy raro, pero ¿que forma habra de insertale sonido mono desde una salida estéreo? Tal vez con un operacional?


----------



## V1K70R

Hola buen día a todos, le comento que estoy realizando, el proyecto pero con TDA'S 2050, tengo hechas ya 6 PCB's, anterior mente había realizado uno pero con 2030 y funcionan muy bien, lo estoy alimentando con un tranformador en alterna 24 sin rectificar, y 5 amperes, y funciona sin problemas solo me faltan unos buenos disipadores, saludos a todos, y suerte en sus proyectos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

ui, ese trafo me parece excesivo aun para un tda 2050, no se que piensen los demas, aunque en el datasheet dice que opera a maximo 50V no me fiaria, pues rectificados se eleva, pero esa tension ees de extremo a tap central supongo


----------



## djwash

Davidfelipe, subí el diagrama de tu fuente y tensiones del trafo, para mi le falta un capacitor, puede que hayas visto en otros equipos un doblador de tensión o no hallas visto el diagrama completo.

Pasare por este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## DavidFelipe

Amigos ya arregle el problema, limpie la pcb con alcohol isopropilico y aiod ruidos etc, ahora lo equipé con unn simple preamplificador de guitarra pensado para trabajar con bateria, es muy simple, me preguntaba si estaba mal hecho, pues es como un pre normal, la verdad me levanta muyy buen volumen! es fascinante, pero a la vez creo que no soportaria el volumen maximo sin un parlante adecuado, el que tengo ahora no sirve para aunque sea la mitad de potencia, he aqui una foto, aclaro que por ahora esta desorganizado, pero es por las pruebas, cuando lo monte en mueble subo mas imagenes 


amigos una pregunta, se oye un ruidito de interferencia al estar en blanco el sonido, que se arregla tocando el pote, eso paso desde que le inserte el pre, asi que supongo que hay que unificar tierras? el pre por debajo tiene un regulador lm7809 para alimentacion del ic lm386


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

oye amigo DavidFelipe a  esa fuente le falta un condensador por eso se calienta uno mas que otro mira el siguiente esquema y veras que te va a funcionar al 100 % yo misno arme un ampli con ese tda saludos


----------



## DavidFelipe

amigo el problema ya no es que caliente uno mas que el otro, ni la saturacion del sonido, el problema ahora es que al agregarle el preamplificador, se oye un ruido de interferencia constante, el cual se medio apaga si todo el pote el cual ya tiene tierra respectivamente, y hay veces me coge radio, pero si acerco las manos al pre, el pre es el tipico con lm386 alimentado a 9 voltios


----------



## zaqk

al reves!!!!! hno: los puse al reves!!! :cabezon: diganme que no soy al unico al que le explotan condensadores!!!!

pasando a otra cosa (mañana le compro otros) disculpa que te molestemos con el condensador, es que es algo nuevo para mi, si podes aunque sea en paint subi un diagrama de lo que hiciste ahi. y lo del pote mira que este bien aterrizado y tambien , cual es ese preamplificador? me serviria con un bajo electrico?


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

amigo colocale una resistencia de 2k2 desde el pin #1 a masa y problema resuelto yo e hecho muchos ampli con ese tda2040 y me funcionan bien no e tenido problemas con los clientes

claro que existe la posibilidad de que el integrado tenga una fuga


----------



## DavidFelipe

Ahi amigos yo si soy demalas! ya llevo 6 tda's 2050 quemados en toda mi trayectoria, se me quemo una salida hoy!!! justo cuando el amplificador (sin pre) me andaba de lujo! pues resulta que lo estaba probando y en la mesa habia un cable desnudo, y este hizo un corto en el pcb y el tda casi explota, quedó quebrado con el nucleo expuesto, bueno eso es lo de menos, porque se reemplaza y ya, lo del rectificador, ya lo desarme, me hace uno con dos electroliticos, porque la interferencia en el lm386 puede ser debida a eso, sin embargo me ayudaria mucho que me echen una mano en la interferencia!, un tip para mas pistas, cuando toco el pote o la parte de arriba del electrolitico del ex rectificador, se para, pero si suelto sigue, y si acerco la mano sin tocar el circuito) al preamplificador, alcanza a coger radio y eso es muy molesto, puse un condensador electrolitico entre el pin 7 y masa del lm386 y nada, no se que sea, total espero alguna mejoria con el nuevo rectificador, pero si me ayudasen a detectar el problema, les agradeceria muchisimo


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

no es que estes de malas simplemente trata de trabajar con precaucion usando cables aislados osea con su forro o pintura aislante saludos y suerte con el proximo TDA


----------



## djwash

Arma la fuente como te dijeron, vas a ver que los ruidos se van.

Trata de trabajar en un lugar ordenado, hoy podes quemar un TDA, mañana podes hacerte daño vos, ten cuidado.


----------



## V1K70R

DavidFelipe dijo:


> ui, ese trafo me parece excesivo aun para un tda 2050, no se que piensen los demas, aunque en el datasheet dice que opera a maximo 50V no me fiaria, pues rectificados se eleva, pero esa tension ees de extremo a tap central supongo



Hola DavidFelipe, el trafo es con tap 12-0-12 a  y las especificaciones son 24V a 5 A (¿que tan recomendable seria uno de 18-0-18?), y estoy midiendo entre el pin 3 y 5 de los tda 33 volts, trabaja muy bien, le estoy conectando una bocina de 6*9 a 4 ohm y 40 Wrms y un subwoofer de 12 pulgadas, la bocina de 6*9 sin problemas con el subwoofer ahi si trabaja un poco mas forzado, el sub es un sony, de 1200 watts, ( es un abuso), pero todo bien, este fin termino los demás, una preguntita como subo fotos, para compartir mi trabajo, saludos a todos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Victor, la verdad yo no usaria un trafo de 18-0-18 asi sea para un tda 2050, en estos casos lo que mas importa en la corriente, yo trabajo bien el amplificador a 4 amperios, y un voltaje rectificado de 15-0-15 aprox, ahora si el amplificador que tienes es el aportado por el miembro NICOLAU esta MAL hecho colocarle una carga de 4 ohm, estas forzando el amplificador, en configuracion puente (si es tu caso) la carga minima que he probado son 6 ohm pero no lo deje funcionar mucho con esta bocina, porque las salidas se pueden quemar


----------



## zaqk

ya le puse los nuevos condensadores. ojala alguien con mas experiensia me ayude: tiene un zumbido (nada de tan molesto pero ahi esta) que cuando toco la parte de arriba de los condensadores (los que van despùes de la rectificacion de 4700 micro) se quita. tambien cuando toco el disipador del lm7812 se quita. pero en general va bien con la exepcion que el woofer (dice 80w con una carga de 8 ohm) de 5" suena algo sobrecargado. como lo pruebo con un bajo pasivo le bajo casi todo el volumen pa que suene bien. luego les paso las fotos


----------



## DavidFelipe

Ese ruido es el que se quita al tocar tierra, obviamente cualquier tierra, sea de consensadores, disipadores solo existe una tierra en el circuito, a mi tambien me pasa eso, pero mi caso se agrava con el preamplificador, sin embargo desde que se me quemo el tda no lo he probado porque no lo he reemplazado, asi que he descansado este tiempo. ^^


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

amigos eso pasa porque la masa se comporta como una antena para eliminar ese ruido deves colocar una resistencia de 2,2k desde el pin 1 a masa o tierra saludos

miren este que yo hice y no le e hecho la caja es lo unicon que le falta


----------



## DavidFelipe

pin uno del preamplificador, osea del chip lm386?


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

no del TDA2050 y si es el lm386 quien emite ese sonido molesto revisa las conecciones del pi 3


----------



## DavidFelipe

Obviamente es el lm386 elque emite estos sonidos amigo, no te tomes a mal el "obvio"  jejeje es que ya lo dije una pagina atrás


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

bueno deves revisar bien los componentes de ese pre o en todo caso conseguir otro pre-amplificador porque pueda que el integrado tenga un daño interno


----------



## DavidFelipe

Que  mierd* este proyecto me va a matar, como es posible que cambio el tda, y al ponerlo, suena 3 segundos bien y luego baja mucho el volumen, suena rebajito... es NUEVO! y ya revise el pcb, y todo ok, alguna fuerza maligna no quiere que lo termine...


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

a lo mejor te vendieron uno de mala calidad no desesperes


----------



## DOSMETROS

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Que mierd* este proyecto me va a matar, como es posible que cambio el tda, y al ponerlo, suena 3 segundos bien y luego baja mucho el volumen, suena rebajito... es NUEVO! y ya revise el pcb, y todo ok, alguna fuerza maligna no quiere que lo termine...


 

¿ No será que el disipador es chico , se calienta y se protege ?


----------



## DavidFelipe

No amigo dosmetros, explico, se me quemo una entrada ayer un tda, el otro quedo intacto y hasta lo probe, bueno, el hecho es que hoy lo reemplaze y ando 3 segundos y bum se bajo el sonido, se escucha mas duro desde la fuente que en la potencia, revise el pcb comparando con el datasheet y todo en orden a excepcion del condensador de 22uf que esta en serie con la entrada no inversora, la direrencia es que el negativo de este no tiene continuidad con tierra, de resto todo ok, aclaro que no hizo explosion ni calento cuando bajó el volumen, lo ironico es que me he embarcado en proyectos mucho mas complejos con exito, pero esto me saca fallas a cada rato, estoy decidiemdome por empezar de cero o dejar asi.

Adivinen que.... el TDA vino DAÑADO DE FABRICA como es posible esto? lo peor es que era el ultimo de la tienda!! y quien sabe hasta cuando lleguen mas, ahora el proble es si me lo reponen, valio lo equivalente a un euro


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

que te habia dicho yo procura comprar sienpre piesas originales son mas costosas  pero salen mejor xq lo barato sale caro


----------



## Tavo

DavidFelipe dijo:


> ahora el proble es si me lo reponen, valio lo equivalente a un euro


Que, y ahora te vas a cortar las venas por haber perdido la enorme suma de... 1 Euro? 

Siempre procurá comprar componentes legítimos, originales; para no pegarte sustos o disgustos con los montajes... 

Y si no sabés reconocerlos a la vista... _Por acá tenés algo de información + fotos..._

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola David, seguís utilizando el mismo rectificador que se ve en la foto del post #1655? 
Tiene un sólo capacitor y es una fuente partida... empezá solucionando eso y alimentando el circuito como corresponde.

Saludos


----------



## DavidFelipe

pues yo yo compre el unico que he usado siempre el de SG Thomson asi que no dudo de su calidad a menos que sea imitacion pero venia bn grabado nicolau, ya estoy cambiando la fuente de alimentacion luego subo fotos si consigo el tda


----------



## DavidFelipe

amigo tavo, lei lo de los tda piratas y originales, y bueno tengo varias cosas por decir, la primera vez que arme el circuito tenia dos tda chinos o piratas o como se les diga, pero era cuando me trabajaba barbaro, despues del corto cambie ambos, estos si venian originales y antes mas baratos, cuando dije que uno me salio dañado, era un original !! osea que pasa? y ahora en mis manos tengo uno original y uno de patitas delgadas desde el inicio , puede que salga bueno, pues cuando mejor me trabajo el ampli fue cuando ambos eran piratas o como tu dices "basura"


----------



## AntonioAA

*TODA* la electronica esta sujeta a "Mortalidad Infantil" , a mayor complejidad , mayor probabilidad . Por suerte tiene una ocurrencia baja ...
Por algo en equipos delicados , se los somete al "burn-in" , que es una prueba de varias horas , con condiciones variables de temperatura...


----------



## electroconico

Hola amigos!

Despues de probar el tda2050 en puente con una bocina de 8ohms he llegado a escuchar como un silvido ,algo agudo.Lo peor es que esto esta conectado al subwoofer así que se escucha una cosa muy fea.

Al encender el ampli no hay ruido , después de unos minutos aparece, siento que el ruido viene después de cierto calentamiento del circuito.

Si lo apaga unos minutos y vuelvo a encender no hay ruido hasta pasados X tiempo.

El sonido que entregan no cambia , buenos bajos , etc.. solo el silvido que se agrega,no hay ningun otro ruido.he dejado bastante tiempo el ampli trabajando con ese ruido y los tda2050 siguen dando buena respuesta.

La fuente es de +-24vcd y al trabajar casi a full baja a +-21vdc.

Doy por hecho que los tda2050 se dañaron :/

Les ha sucedido algo parecido???


----------



## Tavo

electroconico dijo:


> Doy por hecho que los tda2050 se dañaron :/
> 
> Les ha sucedido algo parecido???


Hola!

Lo tuyo es sorprendente, no debería pasar eso... 

No se exactamente a qué frecuencia aparece ese ruido, pero te propongo una solución que te podrá salvar el dolor de cabeza: De seguro estás usando un filtro pasa bajos activo, o sea que el pitido no viene de la señal, eso queda descartado.
Ese pitido puede venir por algún fallo interno de los integrados, pero OJO, si los chips siguen amplificando y trabajando normalmente, no te hagás problemas! 

Hacé un filtro pasivo (importante, porque va a la salida de la señal ya amplificada) con un inductor de X henrios para que corte todo por arriba de 1 o 2KHz... Si el pitido oscilaba en esas frecuencias, automáticamente desaparece. Y si es más arriba igual desaparece. 

Es una solución que deduzco de la lógica, y estoy casi seguro que puede funcionar, deberías probar, no te cuesta nada ni tampoco molesta.
Iría en serie con el positivo de la salida.

Saludos!

PS: Lo ideal sería hacer el inductor con núcleo de aire (air core), pero si querés ahorrar alambre o te molesta mucho bobinar, podés hacerlo sobre un núcleo de hierro, que de seguro aumentaría los henrios una enorme cantidad comparando con el núcleo de aire.
El calibre del alambre no necesita ser muy grueso, con un AWG #22 (0,64mm) estás hecho.


----------



## gghram

buen día a todos, una pregunta tengo armado un sistema 2.1 canales los dos altavoces son 2 tda2040 y para el bajo dos tda2050 puente con su respectivo pre amplificador tl071.

suena muy bonito, limpio y si que buena potencia tienen que asusta con apenas 12v por 4 amperios del transformador y todo bien filtrado con su diodo encapsulado de 6amperios.

los arme tal como están en el diagrama solo que lógicamente que para el bajo lo único que cambie fue el filtro de entrada de audio para pasar las bajas frecuencias y de allí todo igual con un gran disipador de unos 20cm de largo, unos 5 cm de ancho y 5 cm de alto que me hace pensar que ni necesita de ventilador porque no calienta casi nada pero le puse el ventilador para disipar mas.

pero el puente de tda2050 uno de los dos tda calienta mucho y los otros 3 tda's creo que ni calientan, sera normal eso porque el sonido esta bien fino, cuando quito el audio ni ruido se escucha, como comente arriba. tengo que usar una cantidad de volumen anticuado (aburrido eso que a mi me gusta que hasta vibrar el techo de mi casa ) por miedo a que se queme el tda

o sera la bocina, es de 4ohmios por 220W? lo malo que no tengo otra bocina para bajos, pero que extraño que solo uno de ellos calienta.

lo arme en protoboard con cautin y estaño y ya revise cada soldadura y puentes si chocan unas con otras, ya la limpie bien con cepillo y tiner para quitar la pasta incluso con tester y todo bien.


----------



## electroconico

Gracias Tavo

Si obtengo los materiales haré las pruebas y comento.
Saludos!


----------



## josemanuelma15

mnicolau que buenos aportes de circuito de audio das :buenpost: :buenpost:


----------



## idem258

Uhm.. sigo con las dudas! que circuito podria utilizar para un SW de 150W, no quiero darle toda esa potencia por seguridad ajaja, pero, ahora cuneto con una fuente switching y quieo hacerlo funcionar con esa... (Y) gracias...


----------



## Mastodonte Man

yo tengo un bajo que dice "200w" y con un TDA2050 ya se escucha a tope.....


----------



## idem258

Recomiendan usar TDA 2050 para amplificar un SW???
o talvez puente de 2050


----------



## iamkbra

de colocarse un fusible para tda 2050 puente, de que valor seria ?  , y donde iria conectado ? gracias


----------



## nicolas

yo colocaria 2 uno en tension negativa y otro en positiva... ambos de 3A...


----------



## AntonioAA

idem:

depende QUE SW hablas... para algo decente , yo usaria TDA7294 ... y en puente mejor. ( Asi los tengo yo )


----------



## mariano22

yo tengo un SW de 30 watt 8ohm 8" con un TDA2050 en modo simple y anda muy bien. Va no del todo, porque el parlante es una porqueria, pero en aspecto de potencia anda genial. Por lo menos para un equipo chico y hogareño como tengo yo (para la compu, pequeño refuerzo de graves) anda muy bien.

Logicamente, como dice antonio, tenes que ver de cuanto es. Este tipo de TDA no son aptos para altas potencias (>50/60 watt aprox) y menos con frecuencias bajas, por eso seria convenible usar otro en ese caso.

Con las características mias que di, de mi caso, me andubo muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

mariano22 dijo:


> Este tipo de TDA no son aptos para altas potencias (>50/60 watt aprox) *y menos con frecuencias bajas, por eso seria convenible usar otro en ese caso.*


  
*¿Y de dónde sacaste eso?*

La mayoría de los TDA's trabajan con mucha disponibilidad de corriente (mirar hoja de datos), yo diría que son bien ideales para trabajar en audio de potencia considerable (30-100W), y en todo el ancho de banda audible; y más en frecuencias bajas.

Un par de TDA7294 en puente puede hacer volar cualquier parlante "hogareño" al diablo. Es mucha potencia, y no creo que no sean indicados "para frecuencias bajas" como decís vos...


----------



## idem258

UNo que funcione a 12 V y que me mueva un SW de 200W, aunque no le de toda esa potencia...
es que.. yo tengo hecho mo trafo de 12 V que me da como 12A segun calculos... tiene un alambron! en el secundario


----------



## DOSMETROS

idem258 dijo:


> UNo que funcione a 12 V y que me mueva un SW de 200W, aunque no le de toda esa potencia...
> es que.. yo tengo hecho mo trafo de 12 V que me da como 12A segun calculos... tiene un alambron! en el secundario


 

Una pregunta* idem258* , ¿ tu transformador es de 12 o de 12 + 12 ?


----------



## AntonioAA

200W con 12V ????????????? uhmmm


----------



## Tavo

AntonioAA dijo:


> 200W con 12V ????????????? uhmmm



No, te equivocás Antonio, no son 200W simples, eso sería la potencia final en audio, el *consumo total* serían como unos 333,33W... (calculando una eficiencia del 60% del amplificador)... 

Gente, *NO SE PUEDE* obtener más de 20W rms (audio) con una alimentación de 12V. Digan lo que digan, *NO* se puede. No quieran descubrir la pólvora, que ya se inventó hace unos cuantos años.

Para esa potencia, o simplemente más de 20W rms, necesitás hacer una fuente DC-DC.
Necesitás elevar esa tensión, y obviamente, conseguir una alimentación partida DECENTE, bien rectificada y filtrada, de como mínimo 50+50Vdc... Con esa alimentación y un buen ampli podés lograr 100 y tantos W sobre 4 ohms. Y 100W sobre 8.

Saludos.


----------



## idem258

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... entonces... tengo una fuente switching, no necesariamente ienen q*UE* ser 200 W, es q*UE* mi SW aguanta hasta 220W y como tenia el trafo.. ya p*UE*s..
es de 12+12


----------



## Tavo

idem258 dijo:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... entonces... tengo una fuente switching, no necesariamente ienen q ser 200 W, es q mi SW aguanta hasta 220W y como tenia el trafo.. ya ps..
> es de 12+12


Está bien Idem, pero andá haciéndote la cabeza de que ese trafo no te va a servir para lo que querés. No sé que tanta potencia querés para tu subwoofer, imagino por lo menos unos 100W (si son en 4 ohms). Para esa potencia necesitás un trafo de 25+25Vac, que rectificados te dan 35+35Vdc, tensión nominal para un amplificador "normal", que a la salida te entrega 100W sobre 4Ω.
Si el SW es de 8ohms, entonces el transformador tiene que ser de 35+35Vac, que rectificados te dan cuarenta y tantos Vdc para alimentar un ampli y llegar a los 100W sobre 8Ω.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

No tengo mas que adherir al joven Tavo (ya te estas pareciendo a Zavalla!! )... solo queda un concepto , una fuente puede dar una cierta potencia a 12V ... dependiendo de la IMPEDANCIA ... pero si nos diera que debe ser de 1Ohm... muy mal estaria el amplificador !!! ... Para los valores habituales rige lo anterior.


----------



## Tavo

AntonioAA dijo:


> No tengo mas que adherir al joven Tavo (ya te estas pareciendo a Zavalla!! )... solo queda un concepto , una fuente puede dar una cierta potencia a 12V ... dependiendo de la IMPEDANCIA ... pero si nos diera que debe ser de 1Ohm... muy mal estaria el amplificador !!! ... Para los valores habituales rige lo anterior.


Está bien lo que decís Antonio, es un dato que no consideré. 

Pero sabiendo ese dato, la misma teoría nos dice que "se podría" llegar a los 100 y tantos (quizá más) watts con una alimentación de 12V (o 12+12).
Para ello necesitaríamos bajar la impedancia a MENOS de 1Ω, cosa realmente ilógica y, por arriba de todo esto........ ¿Se imaginan cómo sería la etapa de salida, con la BRUTA corriente que tendrían que manejar los transistores finales?  

Así que, volvamos a la coherencia un poquito, y acordemos que no se puede, por el simple hecho de que no es factible hacer tantos "malabares" ($$$) por usar un trafo que teníamos ahí tirado... 

Es más barato y DECENTE comprar un transformador como la gente y listo, asunto terminado.

Saludos.


----------



## idem258

Uhm... lo que pasa es que... tengo una placa hecha con un PAL007 para 4 canales y funciona a 12 V, pensaba alimentarlo con una fuente switching y de ahi mismo sacarle para un ampli para un SW solo para mejorarle los bajos... entonces, con 12 v a cuanto de potencia puedo llegar para un SW y que amplificador deberia usar?


----------



## Tavo

idem258 dijo:


> Uhm... lo que pasa es que... tengo una placa hecha con un PAL007 para 4 canales y funciona a 12 V, pensaba alimentarlo con una fuente switching y de ahi mismo sacarle para un ampli para un SW solo para mejorarle los bajos... entonces, con 12 v a cuanto de potencia puedo llegar para un SW y que amplificador deberia usar?


Yo no estoy entendiendo algo Idem:
¿Qué fuente de corriente usás para alimentar ese integrado y todo el audio? 

Si estás hablando de una batería de auto, lo mejor que podés hacer es una Fuente conmutada que eleve esos 12V a una tensión más alta y simétrica: No te compliques la vida, en el foro hay diseños sencillos con pocos componentes que funcionan a la perfección.

Lo que yo creo, es que al menos para sentir el SW deberías darle de comer con 50W.
Por favor, aclará que impedancia tiene, porque no es lo mismo 8Ω que 4Ω.

Una vez que tenés la fuente DC-DC hecha, el resto es armar un ampli para el sub (preferentemente con componentes discretos) y un filtro pasa-bajos, y estás hecho.

AHORA: Si la fuente que estás usando para alimentar todo ese sistema es un transformador reductor... poco sentido tiene, ya que necesitarías mucha corriente (mucha) a la entrada de la fuente conmutada, y realmente no lo veo viable para nada.

En ese caso, no te queda otra que, como te decía más arriba, conseguir un transformador decente de más tensión y apropiada para un amplificador más grandecito...

Saludos.


----------



## idem258

Veras, lo estaba haciendo   funcionar con un transformador de 12 V que me da maso 12 A y funciona bien... es un amplificador para mi PC el SW es de 8 pero tengo la facilidad de conseguirme uno de 4...
Aunque tienes razon, a menor voltaje, necesitaras mas corriente...


----------



## gghram

tengo un sistema 2.1 canales se escucha muy bien sin ruidos con un preamplificador tl071 de construyasuvideorockola.com

una pregunta puedo usar un woofer de 4 ohmios de 220w para el tda 2050 en puente porque ahorita lo tengo con un solo tda se escucha de maravilla pero al máximo volumen los sonidos bajos como que no tuvieran fuerza y el otro problema es que solo tengo 12v a 6 amperios, ya intente desconectar los dos canales dejando funcionando el pre y el amplificador del bajo para ver si eran los amperios pero igual se escucho, mi problema es el voltaje pero como tengo amperios aceptables pienso mejor en puente.

también tengo un subwoofer pero es de 6 ohmios marca sony de los de minicomponente genezy  o mejor el de 4 ohmios en puente?


----------



## Tavo

idem258 dijo:


> Veras, lo estaba haciendo   funcionar con un transformador de 12 V que me da maso 12 A y funciona bien... es un amplificador para mi PC el SW es de 8 pero tengo la facilidad de conseguirme uno de 4...
> Aunque tienes razon, a menor voltaje, necesitaras mas corriente...


Mirá, sabiendo que disponés de esa alimentación y un SW de 8Ω, mi recomendación es que te armes un amplificador puente con TDA2040. Con una alimentación de 15+15Vdc (típico de un trafo de 12+12) es probable que alcances 30W en picos. Pero no más que eso.

Lo real sería el mismo ampli en puente pero alimentado decentemente, alcanzar los 40W tranquilamente, y 50W con TDA2050, siempre hablando de amplificadores puenteados,  y trabajando con carga de 8Ω.

Hasta quizá sea mejor que puentees unos TDA2030, que son más adecuados para la tensión de alimentación que disponés... Quizás así logres más "headroom".

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

El PAL007, que suele venir en la salida de los equipos Pioneer, se anuncian como un 4X45W, es identico al TDA7560, bajate la hoja de datos y veras que cuando menciona esa potencia hay una referencia y en ella aclara bajo que norma esta echa, y tambien menciona como es la prueba con ràfagas de ondas cuadrada, con esa técnica la potencia real RMS es la mitad es decir unos 20-22W por canal


----------



## idem258

Oooooooook! se te agradece Tavo, en estos dias vere que puedo ahcer y de ahi comento como mefue... Gracias!

Si, es identico al PAL007 el TDA7560 solo diferencia la ultima pata que no se para que sirve...


----------



## idem258

Alguien puede explicarme como funciona un SW de doble bobina, tambien podria conseguirme uno de doble bobina de 2 ohm cada una... con pot de 250 W!


----------



## idem258

Un TDA2050 puede funcionar con 12 V?


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

si funciona pero com una fuente simetrica y con 12 voltios no te va a travajar igual que con 18 voltios saludos


----------



## pandacba

idem258 dijo:


> Un TDA2050 puede funcionar con 12 V?



Porque llenar el foro con preguntas que pueden obtener ustedes mismo?

Bajate la hoja de Datos de los TDA y alli estan la mayoria de las respuestas a las preguntas que se hacen.

De echo esa pregunta debe estar echa como mil veces en el foro, pero claro en lugar de buscarla o bajar la hoja de datos siempre es más comodo preguntar, *siempre la ley del mínimo esfuerzo*


----------



## idem258

Si lo lei, es que tengo mi fuente de 12 V y no quiero dejarla sin uso... y queria saber experiencias de uds... disculpen la molestia... ahora, tengo que hacerla de 18 V Chevere...!


----------



## DOSMETROS

idem258 dijo:


> Si lo lei, es que tengo mi fuente de 12 V y no quiero dejarla sin uso... y queria saber experiencias de uds... disculpen la molestia... ahora, tengo que hacerla de 18 V Chevere...!


 
Si solo disponés de 12 Vdc y muuuuuuchos Ampers podés armarte un TDA1562 en puente , creo que ese es el límite sin utilizar PWM para elevar la tensión de alimentación.

Saludos !


----------



## Tavo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si solo disponés de 12 Vdc y muuuuuuchos Ampers podés armarte un TDA1562 en puente , creo que ese es el límite sin utilizar PWM para elevar la tensión de alimentación.
> 
> Saludos !



Mmm... 
Para lograr eso... mejor andá al baño y una vez que termines de defecar, agarrá un muerto, enchufale dos cables y es lo mismo...  

PUAJJ!! Con suerte podrás distinguir muy de fondo la música que estás escuchando, con un 20% de distorsión, siendo muy optimista... 

Nah.


----------



## idem258

Tavo dijo:


> Mmm...
> Para lograr eso... mejor andá al baño y una vez que termines de defecar, agarrá un muerto, enchufale dos cables y es lo mismo...
> 
> PUAJJ!! Con suerte podrás distinguir muy de fondo la música que estás escuchando, con un 20% de distorsión, siendo muy optimista...
> 
> Nah.



WOW! ya, me convencieron... obviamente quiero una buena calidad de sonido... tengo que armarme un nuevo transformador de mas voltaje y con buenos ampers..
(Y) Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podrias *rehacerle el secundario* a ± 18 Vac para los TDA2050 o a ±22 Vac para los LM1975 y te hacés un 2.1 con 4 de ellos  .

Tu nucleo es de unos 150 Watts , así que estás bien


----------



## idem258

cierto, mi nucleo es de 150... pensaba alimentar con ese trafo a mi ampli recien terminado con un PAL 007 cuatro canales pero creo que no llegara la potencia deseada... para agregarle el SW


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo usaría dos LM1875 para los canales derecho e izquierdo y otros dos LM1875 en puente para el subwoofer.


----------



## idem258

que tal si le pongo dos TDA7294 Para un sub de 200W? 8ohm 10"


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te queda chico el transformador de 150 Watts


----------



## Agustinw

Hola este calculo es correcto
necesito un transformador para alimentar 2 lm1875 que después quisas arme un bridge para sub
serian 4 lm1875
calculando que cada uno proveerá max max 30w de potencia 30*4=120w+(120w*0.4)=168W 
el voltaje del transformador sera de 20+20
168w/40=4.2A
¿quiere decir que con un transformador de 20-0-20 4A estaria bien para 2 placas y un bridge?


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

claro hermano de maravilla asta con un trafo de 18-0-18 com 2 capacitores de 4700 MF x 50 voltios cada uno en paralelo con un ceramico 2A104J OSEA 2 CERAMICOS DE 100 NF


----------



## Agustinw

¿Entonces que es mejor usar el trafo de 18-0-18 para que en la placa bridge no este tan al limite?


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

claro ese es el voltaje ideal yo siempre hago los ampli con ese voltaje y mis clientes quedan agusto con la calidad de mi trabajo eso si mientras mas corriente mejor de 4 amperes en adelante


----------



## Agustinw

ahora una ultima pregunta.¿si coloco los 4 integrados de los cuales 2 estaran en puente es necesario aislarlos del disipador estando todos en el mismo disipador, si la parte trasera el la alimentacion -  la cual sera la misma para los 4 integrados?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aunque las aletas de los integrados son de masa , conviene aislarlas para que no zumbe , y el disipador se conecta a masa


----------



## idem258

estara bien si se aisla con esa especie de jebe que vienen los transistores de las fuentes de alimentacion?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo mejor es mica y grasa siliconada + las birolas de plástico para los tornillos , ahora usan unas gomas grises , a mi no me gustan . . . .


----------



## Agustinw

Gracias le voy a colocar lo que recicle de fuentes de pc


----------



## joaquy2010

hola alguien me puede pasar el link del tda 20xx con el pre tl072, lo busque por todas las paginas y no lo encuentro lo habran eliminado?


----------



## pandacba

Due!!! Gomas grises!!! ay amigo no hables asi que suenas oxidado, esas "gomas grises" se las conocen como Pad's y son mucho mejor que la grasa siliconada, en todos los sentidos, más alla que no te gusten, incluso cumplen su labor mejor que la grasa, ya que cuando esta por efecto de la temperatura se seca, hace que cambie el comportamiento térmico, con estos PAD's la cosa cambia y notablemente.

Se conocen desde hace mucho tiempo, logicamente no en nuestro mercado, y no olvido los problemas, de que alguien creyendo que algún torpe puso esas gomitas, cambio por grasa siliconada y mica, cuando al poco tiempo volvian los equipos con los semiconductores "horneados", como yo siempre veo las cosas desde otro angulo, y habia tenido la oportunidad de intervenir en una unidad original, y habia visto que ese elemento, venia de fábrica, me hizo suponer que alguna razón habia, por lo que investigue un poco y averigüe donde conseguir dichos elementos, obvio se trajeron de USA, creer o reventar, con los PAD's el comportamiento era satisfactorio mica y gras desatroso, y consegui datos técnicos y curvas, y alli estaba la respuesta, de echo acelera el proceso de armado, es más "limpio " y termicamente inigualable, y ya van casi 3 décadas de uso de ese material que se vende pre cortado troquelado o en láminas para cortara a gusto y piachere, incluso su comportamiento dielectrico es bastante superior a la mica, muy utilizado en elementos de conmutación de alta tensión, por su rigidez dielectrica superior a la mica.

Si habre cambiado micas perporadas!!!! No hay como la combianción PAD y clip de sujeción!!!!

Due!!! Gomas grises!!! ay amigo no hables asi que suenas oxidado, esas "gomas grises" se las conocen como Pad's y son mucho mejor que la grasa siliconada, en todos los sentidos, más alla que no te gusten, incluso cumplen su labor mejor que la grasa, ya que cuando esta por efecto de la temperatura se seca, hace que cambie el comportamiento térmico, con estos PAD's la cosa cambia y notablemente.

Se conocen desde hace mucho tiempo, logicamente no en nuestro mercado, y no olvido los problemas, de que alguien creyendo que algún torpe puso esas gomitas, cambio por grasa siliconada y mica, cuando al poco tiempo volvian los equipos con los semiconductores "horneados", como yo siempre veo las cosas desde otro angulo, y habia tenido la oportunidad de intervenir en una unidad original, y habia visto que ese elemento, venia de fábrica, me hizo suponer que alguna razón habia, por lo que investigue un poco y averigüe donde conseguir dichos elementos, obvio se trajeron de USA, creer o reventar, con los PAD's el comportamiento era satisfactorio mica y gras desatroso, y consegui datos técnicos y curvas, y alli estaba la respuesta, de echo acelera el proceso de armado, es más "limpio " y termicamente inigualable, y ya van casi 3 décadas de uso de ese material que se vende pre cortado troquelado o en láminas para cortara a gusto y piachere, incluso su comportamiento dielectrico es bastante superior a la mica, muy utilizado en elementos de conmutación de alta tensión, por su rigidez dielectrica superior a la mica.

Si habre cambiado micas perporadas!!!! No hay como la combianción PAD y clip de sujeción!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Jajajaja , igual me siguen sin gustar "las gomitas grises" , me gusta la antigua mica con grasa silver , bien chancho lo mio


----------



## idem258

pues... yo siempre he dudado que eso conduzca el calor hacia el disipador


----------



## Tavo

idem258 dijo:


> pues... yo siempre he dudado que eso conduzca el calor hacia el disipador


Yo digo lo mismo...

Igual nunca usé mica para aislar, siempre usé estas "gomitas grises" con grasa siliconada y los aisladores de plástico para los tornillos... Ningún problema.

Estas "gomitas grises" no son necesario comprarlas, vienen en todas las fuentes de PC, por más malas que sean, siempre vienen como mínimo 6. Yo las rescato de ahí.

Saluddosl.


----------



## idem258

Esas gomas grises son buenazas, no se quema, veran... hubo un tiempo en el que se ropio el plato de mi microondas y lo hacia funcionar asi nomas... poniendo el plato al pin del centro... ! hasta que cierto dia, empezo a desisntegrarse... obviamente por el calor, entonces se me ocurrio ponerle esos ailantes y wooooo! se mantuvo bien(Y)


----------



## ernestogn

idem258 dijo:


> Esas gomas grises son buenazas, no se quema, veran... hubo un tiempo en el que se ropio el plato de mi microondas y lo hacia funcionar asi nomas... poniendo el plato al pin del centro... ! hasta que cierto dia, empezo a desisntegrarse... obviamente por el calor, entonces se me ocurrio ponerle esos ailantes y wooooo! se mantuvo bien(Y)



Segun tu experimento las gomitas grises no sirven de nada , ya que lo que se espera de ellas es que conduscan el calor , no que lo aislen!


----------



## DOSMETROS

ernestogn dijo:


> lo que se espera de ellas es que conduscan el calor , no que lo aislen!


 
Corrección . . .  ambos dos , o sea que son para transmitir  calor y aislar  electricidad 

Saludos !


----------



## SERGIOD

TEMA ON


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Corrección . . .  ambos dos , o sea que son para transmitir  calor y aislar  electricidad
> 
> Saludos !


Que buena aclaración pequeña y coniza mas clara ni el agua 
TEMA OFF


----------



## ripless

che flaquito t hago una consulta no hace corto el puente q hay entre v+ y v-


----------



## DOSMETROS

ripless dijo:


> che flaquito t hago una consulta no hace corto el puente q hay entre v+ y v-


 
Che gordito , mirá bien el dibujito , porque las conecciones de +v gnd y -V son los circulitos azules de detrás 

Saludos !


----------



## idem258

SERGIOD dijo:


> TEMA ON
> 
> Que buena aclaración pequeña y coniza mas clara ni el agua
> TEMA OFF



jajaja.. ya, queda ahi... todo depende de quien lo use y que le parezca...


----------



## pandacba

Lo que me parezca o no no es lógico, por lo tanto un razonamiento poco esperable de un ser humano que debe manerjarse, mediante los datos analizando, haciendo pruebas y ensayos y sacando concluciones.

Si bien es cierto como dice "Due" tiene su encanto el clásico sistema de mica y grasa siliconada, y más bien lo utilice durante muchos años ya que tales PAD solo se conseguian fuera, hoy deje las micas ya que localmetne consigo los PAD y sabiendo que son superiores a las micas(Leer lo que puse sobre tal experiencia) y el montaje desmontaje mucho más fácil y rápido, sin dudas que hoy por hoy sigo utilzando los pad.

Dejando al lado los expuesto por DUE, el resto de ustedes tienen la misma actitud que hizo que Gates se volviera millonario con un mal producto.

Esa actitud esta reñida con las de un verdadero técnico que debe estar abierta a ver lo que la tecnologia le proporciona y no guiarse por lo que no debe y caer en conclusiones totalmente equivocadas.

Sino baste mirar vuestras respuesta, se puso en un post que se hicieron pruebas y se comprobaron que los datos proporcionados por el fabricante son correctos, otro forista comento que lo utizo en horno microondas y concluyo que aisla el calor, es decir un mal procesamiento de la información o tal vez deficiencias en el "procesaror" de esa información pueden concluir en algo erroneo, ya que una prueba no tiene nada que ver con la otra. 

No entendio ni ahi que paso en el caso del microondas, claro porque no entiende como funciona el microondas!!!! una vez más se cae que el bajo conocimiento siempre lleva al error y por lo tanto no puede apreciar las bondades de un buen producto descartandolo por no poder procesar adecuadamente la información por la escasez de conocimientos.

El forista no dijo que la pieza se derritio, dijo otra cosa y eso que dijo se produce no siendo el calor, la alta tensión, o las ondas de alta frecuencia...........


----------



## idem258

Heey, no dije nada de eso, por que no paso nada... al contrario, yo siempre uso los pads, desde esa experiencia con el microondasd, por que descubri que es un buen conductor de el calor(rompio eL plato) mi idea no era ver si resistia a las microondas, o yo que se... simplemente los coloque por que el microondas no tenia base para el plato y sin querer queriendo descubri sus propiedades(a pesar que me parecia un simple jebe cualquiera) a las pruebas que les pongan ustedes para comprobar su efectividad, es diferente a lo que hice, ya que fue con otras intenciones...


----------



## skripter

Hola, necesito de su ayuda.
Tengo un trafo de 16v, 1.5A
Hice un doblador de tension como el que se muestra en construyasuvideorockola y me da
26V por rama, aguanta esa tension el TDA2050 o debo bajarla a 25v?
Si es asi, cual es la forma recomendada de hacerlo?


----------



## AntonioAA

Con 16V te va a funcionar ... con 26 es probable que lo frias . *Si leyeras la hoja tecnica*... dice MAX 25V

Se te va a complicar bajar la tension y encima sobre un circuito que no es demasiado recomendable.


----------



## DOSMETROS

skripter dijo:


> Hola, necesito de su ayuda.
> Tengo un trafo de 16v, 1.5A
> Hice un doblador de tension como el que se muestra en construyasuvideorockola y me da
> 26V por rama, aguanta esa tension el TDA2050 o debo bajarla a 25v?
> Si es asi, cual es la forma recomendada de hacerlo?


 

En vez de TDA2050 utilizá el LM1875 

Saludos !


----------



## skripter

Gracias 2M, a ver si lo consigo a ese integrado por aca.


----------



## Neodymio

skripter dijo:


> Hola, necesito de su ayuda.
> Tengo un trafo de 16v, 1.5A
> Hice un doblador de tension como el que se muestra en construyasuvideorockola y me da
> 26V por rama, aguanta esa tension el TDA2050 o debo bajarla a 25v?
> Si es asi, cual es la forma recomendada de hacerlo?



Y creo que al usar el doblador la corriente te baja a la mitad por usar media onda para cargar el capacitor


----------



## pandacba

Esa es una pèsima idea de esa web, no es aconsejable para nada, y si triplicas la tensión la corriente te queda por la tercera parte con lo cual estas muy bajo


----------



## tala895

Cuanta corriente necesita el circuito con el TDA2040 bridged?


----------



## pandacba

Esa bendita pregunta!!!! habria que hacer estadistica!!!!!!

Eso ya ha sido consultado infinidad de veces y contestado idem, no se  puede llenar un tema con las mismas preguntas y las mismas respuesta lee todo el tema utilza el bucador de foro o aún en cada página del tema utilza el buscador del navegador Ctrl + F no hay que ser tan cómodo


----------



## cox

Hola gente!

nada,estoy al dope esta semana y recien termine de armar tu  version tda 2050 "stéreo"  (le puse trafo 16+16 4amp),  agradecer a mariano por el pcb gracias chee

de paso, una consulta,que me da un poco de vergüenza* porque debería saberlo pero en fin, voy a hacer uso del anonimato en internet y me aprovecho que no me pueden tirar tomates... jaja

como tengo que comprar parlantes para hacerme las cajitas (ya me consegui caladora jeje) estoy viendo estos por un lado, les paso los specs:

*tweeter hi fi silk dome 1" 50Wrms*

magnet size: 72x15
voicecoil: 25mm / silk diaphragm
sensitivity: 95 dB (1w/1m)
impedance: 8
Ohms Frecuency: 2 - 20Khz
Power RMS /Max: 50/100W
Size: Ø100mm
Mounting depth: Ø71mm


de vista, me encantaron y no parece nada mal como se ve (en todo sentido) este artículo, esta en la página de compras online mas conocida..a 15 loros c/u..


¿opiniones? ¿sugerencias?..¡me faltan los woofersss,acepto data! 

Saludos!!


*PD1: pensándolo un poco la vergüenza es la misma incluso en el anonimato... 
PD:2: subo fotos cuando consiga cam.
PD3: Mods/Admins! estaría genial en los simbolitos de la edicion avanzada del mensaje que aparezca el de diámetroo!!! <-- OFF TOTAL perdon jeje


----------



## AntonioAA

Y no tenes idea de los tomates "virtuales" que te podemos tirar lo mismo! 

Primero: trata de elegir primero el woofer antes que el tweeter , es el que impone la potencia y el RENDIMIENTO del diseño.... 

El otro factor importante es CUANTO queres/podes gastar ....

Con respecto a tu ampli , no es de potencia enorme... hay que buscar un woofer que tenga cierta sensibilidad no muy baja . No tendria que ser menor a 90dB/m .

y antes de prender la caladora ... DISEÑA BIEN LA CAJA . Es la diferencia entre que suene "Premiun" o "Medio Pelo" ....

Espero te sirva.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Además del consejo de AntonioAA , mi consejo es que el woofer sea* al menos* de 12 pulgadas , con los que vas a obtener *buenos bajos-graves* , aunque el bafle no esté del todo bien calculado , en cambio los woofers de 6 pulgadas solo logran *golpe* si el bafle está *perfectamente calculado-diseñado-ejecutado* , para los fabricantes (Sony , Edifier , etc) es facil lograrlo ya que tienen un equipo de ingenieros trabajando en eso y hacen muchísimas pruebas antes de que un producto salga a la venta , lo cual no es tu caso.

Saludos !


----------



## cox

Gracias por las rtas muchachos, ninguno de los detalles que me dicen los pasé por alto, es más,  aprendi a usar el calcbob que encontre en el foro, hice números tambien anoche para calcular el crossover, ví varios esquemas, en fin..

bafles, tengo pa investigar de 2 edifier a modo de ejemplo y también planos y estoy leyendo como se calculan tambien, incluso como medir la impedancia a tal frecuencia, en este mismo foro(porque de los tweeters que posteé ni datasheet encontre jeje)..


la gente de GB audio me propone unos woofers tang bang importados de 6 1/2" a 450$ c/u y unos de ellos a $250, quizas iría por estos.

o sea, me interesa hacerlo bien, aunque no lo logre, si bien no tengo problema en gastarme una buena 'pasta' tampoco me voy a gastar 500 verdes porque para eso me los compro hechos y con garantia, pero no tengo que explicarles porqué los quiero hacer yo, me imagino que ya todos entienden porqué estamos acá en esto del DIY..

y para terminar, no quiero que sean muy grandes, digamos de unos 22an30al32prof,en esas medidas aprox, tampoco los quiero para que me revienten las chapas porque no busco "golpe" regayton, dance y esas cosas, intento tener con pocos recursos la rta más plana posible,con 2 vias, así que entonces me quedo con esos tweeters nomas ya que no me han dicho un NO rotundo, y veo qué woofers consigo(~95db/m ) para seguir adelante.

nada,es un intento, vamos aver que sale, pero desde ya muchísimas gracias por vuestro tiempo

PD: revisé el correo interno y no tengo ningun tomate virtual, zafé!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

. . . *Parece que no leiste* lo que te puse de los pedowoofers de 5 o 6 pulgadas .

Si te podés gastar trescientos y pico por parlante , fijate los Selenium de 10 o de 12 pulgadas , no es que porque sean más grandes van a sonar más fuerte , sino que van a sonar mejor ! 

http://electronica.mercadolibre.com.ar/parlantes-audio-profesional-djs/selenium

EDITO: fijate éste (97 de SPL) :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-130834658-parlante-selenium-12-pw3-200-w-rms-oferta-_JM_

Saludos !


----------



## AntonioAA

Por 500 verdes... comprado hecho ... NO HAY ! excepto alguna chinada .
Disiento con 2M respecto al tamaño , hay cosas muy buenas en 6" si bien son de bajo rendimiento.
Tampoco te vayas a los de 95db ... porque el costo es que su respuesta en baja frecuencia es pobre y *requieren cajas enormes*!! 
El Selenium del link fijate que si bien es 12"... EMPIEZA a reproducir en 55Hz ... quiere decir que empieza a trabajar bien en 70 por lo menos . Sin embargo es BUENA MARCA . Habria que ver la caja que requiere pero no deben ser menos de 100Lts.

Yo tengo dos GB de 10" ... andan bien pero muy bajo el rendimiento ( los muevo con 140W ) y me costo encontrar la caja adecuada.
Normalmente los parlantes se hacen o para HiFi ( buena respuesta, bajo rendimiento ) o para DJ/pro/etc.
No hay una marca ni formula perfecta de performance-costo y menos con lo que se consigue aca y los precios que pagamos....
Una marca de precio accesible es American Vox ( chino pero pasable ) . Le hice una caja de 4x10" a mi hijo para el bajo y funciona bien.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Hola de nuevo amigos, les cuento que tuve que viajar a bogota y caminar horas para encontrar tda2050 originales, me impresiono la cantidad de transistores falsificados que hay! y esto es pesimo para aquellos que se quieran iniciar y vayan a comprar, mi experiencia fue la siguiente:
Tal vez sea obvio pero hay transistores falsificados mejores que otros, comprobandolos por el voltaje en el que ya entran en corto, algunos ya venian dañados y otros soportaron varios minutos en silencio (sin señal) hasta que al recibir sonido al minuto se quemaron. Les aconsejo caminen mas y encuentren originales, el precio siempre influye, mientras un transistor falsificado vale 0.6 Euros, uno original vale 1.6 euros, tal vez no sea el hilo, pero lo vi apropiado poner porque por culpa de eso me retrase mucho en el proyecto, hoy ya lo termine y suena de maravilla siempre con la tranquilidad de que los componentes son originales.


----------



## iorek22

ante todo buenas tardes!!...una consulta: puede ser que haya una versión de este amplificador con una entrada para woofer?..o para conectar un crossover?..creo que el amigo mariano hizo uno en donde inteligentemente dispuso una entrada para tal fin o para hacer un sistema 2.1..o quiza me estoy imaginando tales cosas..si alguno sabe algo o podria indicarme (si existe) amablemente en que post se encuentra porque no lo encuentro.GRACIAS.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola iorek, tal vez te referís al archivo "Amplificador con TDA7377 Stereo-Bridge.zip" que se encuentra en este thread: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/

Con ese circuito podés armar un 2.1 con un único IC 7377.

También podés armar un 2.1 con los circuitos de este thread, se suele usar una versión simple para cada uno de los satélites y el bridge para el sub.

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Mariano hola, primero que todo gracias por los aportes y la carisma, tengo una consulta.

Hasta ahora los amplificadores que habia echi eran para fines de instrumentos musicales y hasta ahi bien.
Hoy termine un amplificador con tda2050 en puente para fines musicales (pc portatil etc entrada de audio 3.5mm) y pasa lo siguiente:

Trabaja muy bien y sin problemas de ruidos etc, lo tengo SIN previo (preamplificador) resulta que hoy quise probarle a alto volumen y bueno con un parlante mediano no pude subirle mucho porque podia desconarse asi que le puse un bafle del equipo de sonido que es mucho mas grande, ahi si le pude subir bastante pero el tda de la derecha mirandolo de frente, calentaba conforme aumentaba la señal totalmente normal, pero a 80% de volumen de mi portatil no podia mantenerle 4 segundos el dedo al tda derecho, temi subirle mas porque se me paso por la cabeza que podria explotar y la verdad tuve que desplazarme de ciudad para conseguirlos geniunos, aunque en el datasheet dice que se apaga a los 150 grados, no me atrevi a subirle mas, cuando para la cancion, se enfria muy rapido, sera que el pc excede la sensibilidad? o es normal esto, es disipador es de pentium I (mediano) con ventilador brushless, ahora si asi es sin previo, como seria con previo? No tendras un limitador de senal entre tus maravillosas entregas? podrias especificarme la sensibilidad en mV de este ampli con la red de ganancia de 32db? Gracias.


----------



## etalejandroet

que tal un saludo....
Tengo una duda lo de los ohms...lo que pasa es que tengo un subwoofer de 300 watss(era de un equipo panasonic) de 6 ohms
Lo que pasa es que no entiendo muy bien lo de las cargas(abra algun areglo)
Y por ultimo el transformador debe ser de (22/1.4141)  vca, ¿en donde entra la corriente en la pcb del amigo nicolau debe de ser ya vcc( de ser asi ¿solo se coloca un diodo rectificador en cada punta lateral del transformador?)
Gracias


----------



## maxirua

hola amigos les comento que realice el circuito con los pcb y todo tal cual como dice, ya revise todas la conexiones y todo, pero el tema es que al conectarle la fuente los tda2050 recalientan muchisimo y en los parlantes se escucha un zumbido fuertisimo como de corriente. coloque todos los componentes tal cual alguna idea? a alguien le paso?



perdon no comente la vez pasada, le estoy colocando una fuente de +-23 (rectificada me queda eso) revise la fuente y al parecer esta bien. tambien probe con otra fuente de una pc que tira +-12 y deja de hacer el zumbido pero no funciona nada! le conecto algo a la entrada y esta mudo


----------



## etalejandroet

Que tal buen dia...lo hiciste en su modo stereo o brigde....si es en modo brigde...me comentan que no debe de pasar de +-22 vcc..
Comenta


----------



## maxirua

lo hice en modo bridge con dos tda2050


----------



## maxirua

etalejandroet queria comentarte que al conectar los 2 tda con una fuente de pc de 12v se recalientan al maximo los 2 y se escucha un zumbido muy fuerte, pero viendo el diagrama de conexiones saque uno de los tda y conecte el parlante a masa y funciona a la perfeccion, es decir que el problema aparentemente estaria en el segundo ic que es el de la derecha


----------



## mnicolau

Como se ha comentado tantas veces ya... *no se puede alimentar el circuito con una fuente de PC* (entrega muy poca corriente en la línea negativa), necesitás una fuente simétrica.

Subí fotos de tu armado y vemos qué pasa... La fuente de +-23[Vcc] está OK, tendrías que usar esa. Hay que revisar ahí también.

Saludos


----------



## faviolone

HOLAS!!!!!una pregunta paba por un novato: si o si si uso un solo disipador para dos TDA los tengo q aislar del mismo?????sea esto causa de distorsion o que falle directamente el circuito???


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

faviolone dijo:


> HOLAS!!!!!una pregunta paba por un novato: si o si si uso un solo disipador para dos TDA los tengo q aislar del mismo?????sea esto causa de distorsion o que falle directamente el circuito???





saludos bueno amigo si el dicipador esta conectado a masa obligatoriamente deves aislar los integrados pero si el dicipador no esta conectado a masa los puedes poner sin aislante pero te recomiendo aislarlos para que no alla distorcion ya q el disipador suele funcionar como una antena :estudiando:


----------



## faviolone

perfecto! por que tengo un problemita, estoy seguro que no son buenos los TDA  q consigo...


----------



## maxirua

amigos les cuento que logre hacerlo andar al cirtuito funciona muy bien lo unico que parece q los datos no son muy verdaderos del datasheet. los cuales dicen que estos tda se bancan hasta unos +-25 medi mi fuente y daba +-21 los cuales conectandolo directo hacia ese zumbido y se recalentaban los ic, ahora lo que hice fue colocar unas resistencias en serie con la fuente bajando asi el voltaje a +-19 y ahora suena bien.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

que raro yo les inyecto lo +-25 y funciona bien revisa tu fuente algo deve andar mal


----------



## osk_rin

ó los integrados son malos, supongo que usas unos tda2050?


----------



## Dave02

Que tal gente, estaba comentando en el topic del tda 7377 sin embargo me vine aca para no desvirtuar.

de esos 3 integrados, cual recomiendan para tener mas calidad?

es para un 5.1 que lo voy a conectar a la pc...

saludos


----------



## Tavo

adjcp dijo:


> pero te recomiendo aislarlos para que no alla distorcion ya q el disipador suele funcionar como una antena :estudiando:


Eso no tiene nada que ver. Si te observás en el datasheet, dice que la aleta de fijación del chip está conectada con la pata 3 del mismo, esto es la rama de alimentación Negativa. Es raro que entren ruidos por ahí, a menos que tengas todo el chasis del amplificador (junto con el disipador) conectado a -V... 

Lo normal es aislar, siempre, por seguridad. No cuesta nada y es un riesgo menos.

Saludos!





Dave02 dijo:


> de esos 3 integrados, cual recomiendan para tener mas calidad?


*1)* No dijiste cuáles son las tres variables que estás por elegir.

*2)* ¿No es más fácil observar la hoja de datos de cada uno de los integrados y fijarse la curva "Output power vs. THD"...?

Ahí te darías cuenta fácilmente cuál es el que te conviene.

Generalmente, entre todos los TDA's no hay mucha diferencia de calidad. Hay varios, y para mi hay tres rangos de calidad: el más bajo, que son los TDA200X, los "buenos", que son TDA20X0, y los "lindos" que hasta ahora no encontré dos, sólo conozco el TDA1514A, es el tío mayor de todos los nombrados anteriormente...

En fin, *es mejor que saques tus propias conclusiones.* De paso, aprendés un poco más y no viene mal.

Saludos.


----------



## jorger

Tavo dijo:


> para mi hay tres rangos de calidad: el más bajo, que son los TDA200X,


Se nota que no as probado el TDA2006... yo lo tuve con fuente simple sacado de un tv y realmente *es bueno*, no parece tener la THD que aparece en el datasheet comparado con otros, sinceramente 

Saludos!.


----------



## Dave02

Gracias tavo por la recomendacion, hasta ahora me sigo quedando con el tda 2050 ya que la thd empieza a subir de 1% recien a los 26W, mas que suficiente para mi.

de todas formas estoy abierto a nuevas recomendaciones de integrados...

me surgio una duda que prefiero despejarla ahora para despues no tener problemas, existen los potes de 6 canales? como se podria hacer sino?

gracias !


----------



## ernestogn

Dave02 dijo:


> Gracias tavo por la recomendacion, hasta ahora me sigo quedando con el tda 2050 ya que la thd empieza a subir de 1% recien a los 26W, mas que suficiente para mi.
> 
> de todas formas estoy abierto a nuevas recomendaciones de integrados...
> 
> me surgio una duda que prefiero despejarla ahora para despues no tener problemas, existen los potes de 6 canales? como se podria hacer sino?
> 
> gracias !



me parece que tendrias que manejar el volumen antes de separar los 6 canales.


----------



## Dave02

Seria la misma historia, porque los 6 canales me salen de la placa 5.1 de la pc, nunca se juntan ni separan, salvo que controle el sonido desde la computadora, aunque no viene mal tener un control de volumen desde el ampli...

gracias igual !


----------



## Tavo

jorger dijo:


> Se nota que no as probado el TDA2006... yo lo tuve con fuente simple sacado de un tv y realmente *es bueno*, no parece tener la THD que aparece en el datasheet comparado con otros, sinceramente
> 
> Saludos!.


Es verdad, tenés razón. Nunca probé ni armé el TDA2006. Tampoco me calenté en buscarlo, porque deduje mal, habiendo probado varias veces el TDA2003, llegué a intuír que el 2006 iba a ser lo mismo... pero por lo visto... me equivoqué.  Entonces será cuestión de probarlo, a ver que tal resulta.

Gracias por la sugerencia, la tendré en cuenta Jorge! 

Saludos.


----------



## Dave02

Bueno comento como va esto...

ya mande prespuesto a 3 casas de transformadores, pidiendo un trafo reductor de 220v a 15v-15v de 14amp (15 x 1.41=21.1v) ahora solo queda esperar.

en base a eso, finalmente voy a tomar la decision de cual integrado usar... si el tda7377 o el tda2050, porque de tanto leer este thread y el otro, con las hojas de datos de los dos, deduje que el tda2050 es superior a este en el tema de la distorsion.

si el trafo esta dentro de mis alcances me inclino por este ultimo...

ahora bien:

el tda7377 no entendi muy bien cuanto distorsiona pero por lo que pude extraer de varias opiniones del foro aclaran que a 14.4v a 20w @ THD=0.5........ corrijanme si me equivoco. 

tiene ventaja de que se alimenta con 12v por lo que lo podria alimentar con una fuente de pc (no tengo idea que marca puede ser una buena) si total se "asemeja" al comportamiento del 2050, que opinan?

la verdad esto de cual integrado de los dos usar me tiene bastante paranoico, quiza el no entender las hojas de datos del todo me juega en contra, pero bueno es cuestion de aprender !

bueno espero no sonar pesado, agradesco su minima ayuda !

Edito: el trafo 15+15 14Amp me sale 273$, esta bien ese precio?

medio saladito igual... cada vez voy pensando mas la del tda 7377 con fuente de pc, necesito opiniones de como tira con la misma y opiniones si construyeron los dos y con cual se quedan, no encontre en otras partes buscando, gracias.


----------



## SERGIOD

jorger dijo:


> Se nota que no as probado el TDA2006... yo lo tuve con fuente simple sacado de un tv y realmente *es bueno*, no parece tener la THD que aparece en el datasheet comparado con otros, sinceramente
> 
> Saludos!.



concuerdo con tigo Jorge los TDA2004 -TDA2005-TDA2006-TDA009 Son buenos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Dave02 dijo:


> en base a eso, finalmente voy a tomar la decision de cual integrado usar... si el tda7377 o el tda2050, porque de tanto leer este thread y el otro, con las hojas de datos de los dos, deduje que el tda2050 es superior a este en el tema de la distorsion.
> ....
> el tda7377 no entendi muy bien cuanto distorsiona pero por lo que pude extraer de varias opiniones del foro aclaran que a 14.4v a 20w @ THD=0.5........ corrijanme si me equivoco.



Distorsión del TDA7377 (*Vcc=14.4V* f=1kHz)


Distorsión del TDA2050 (*Vcc=±18V* f=1kHz)


Verás que la diferencia está en la cantidad de potencia (*Po*) que podés obtener de uno u otro.



Dave02 dijo:


> Edito: el trafo 15+15 14Amp me sale 273$, esta bien ese precio?


No lo veo caro, sobre todo considerando la potencia que debe manejar.


----------



## Tavo

Dave02 dijo:


> Edito: el trafo 15+15 14Amp me sale 273$, esta bien ese precio?


  

Y para qué querés tanta corriente en el transformador??  14 Amperes son una locura para lo que pienses hacer.
Con un transformador de 150VA es más que suficiente para alimentar 5 módulos de estos (TDA2050) en modo simple, o cuatro simples y uno en bridge... Siempre te va a sobrar potencia, porque jamás vas a consumir toda es potencia contínuamente. La tensión tampoco se va a caer...

Sinceramente, me parece totalmente desproporcionado ese transformador, y es gastar dinero en vano.

Saludos.


----------



## Dave02

Gracias por responder tavo y ezavalla, de todas formas la respuesta mia fue hace un monton y efectivamente fue antes de que me digas en el otro thread que con uno de 150 VA bastaba jaja  gracias igual che.

ya me hice las 6 placas, ahora estoy en espera de la compra del trafo, un 17+17 @ 150 VA como me dijiste... espero que me funcione todo a la orden, ya probe las placas y andan bien.

ezavalla vos que opinas de la potencia y la tension del trafo para alimentar 5 tda2050 simples y 1 en bridge?

ahora estoy viendo como controlar el volumen de las 6, pero bueno, creo que voy bien encaminado, 

gracias por el espacio !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Dave02 dijo:


> ya me hice las 6 placas, ahora estoy en espera de la compra del trafo, un 17+17 @ 150 VA como me dijiste... espero que me funcione todo a la orden, ya probe las placas y andan bien.
> 
> ezavalla vos que opinas de la potencia y la tension del trafo para alimentar 5 tda2050 simples y 1 en bridge?



Yo opino que no me preocuparía en mandar a hacer un trafo de 17+17V. En su lugar usaría uno de 15+15V que es 100% comercial y probablemente mucho mas barato que el que querés hacer bobinar, y buscaría un trafo de 5A o usaría dos de 3A y con eso vas mas que bien...asumiendo parlantes de eficiencia razonable (tipo alrededor de 88dB/Wm o un poco mas).

Pero por supuesto, todo también depende del tamaño de la sala, del volumen al que te guste escuchar...y no me confiaría mucho de un subwoofer con dos TDA2050 en BTL


----------



## Tavo

No es necesario hacer los cálculos tan estrictos respecto a esto, porque nunca jamás vas a poner los 5 amplificadores TDA2050 "al palo" (al máximo...). Entonces, considerando una potencia buena de 20W por canal (eso es mucho, son 5 salidas de 20W...) más el bridge con 40-50W... en total darían unos 150W de consumo, usando el equipo casi en el límite...

Si el transformador es de 150VA y buena calidad... suponiendo una eficiencia del 80% (seguro es un toque más), vas a tener 150 * 0,8 = 120W disponibles, y los otros que faltan los suplen los capacitores de filtro de la fuente.

LA FUENTE, tema interesante: ¿Cómo la vas a hacer?

Si pensabas hacer un rectificador y único filtrado para todo... vas mal. Mi consejo es que hagas una fuente para los 5 satélites y otra aparte para el sub-woofer.
La idea sería, para la primera fuente, puente de diodos (bridge rectifier) KBL10 y 4 capacitores de 3300uF, dos por rama.
Y para el sub, otro rectificador más KBL10 y 4 capacitores de 4700uF, dos por rama.

El puente más común y habitual es este.







---------------------------------------------------------------------

Es una sugerencia sobre la fuente. Así la haría yo.

Saludos.


----------



## etalejandroet

Tengo  una duda, si es posible alimentar este pcb(tda2050 en puente) con transformador de 15 volt(de extremo a extremo me marca 15 vca) de 10 amperes...si hago el doblador de tension para aliemntar la pcb , es correcto esto o no
espero me ayuden 
Gracias


----------



## Dave02

ezavalla dijo:


> Yo opino que no me preocuparía en mandar a hacer un trafo de 17+17V. En su lugar usaría uno de 15+15V que es 100% comercial y probablemente mucho mas barato que el que querés hacer bobinar, y buscaría un trafo de 5A o usaría dos de 3A y con eso vas mas que bien...asumiendo parlantes de eficiencia razonable (tipo alrededor de 88dB/Wm o un poco mas).
> 
> Pero por supuesto, todo también depende del tamaño de la sala, del volumen al que te guste escuchar...y no me confiaría mucho de un subwoofer con dos TDA2050 en BTL



Voy a tomar tu consejo del trafo y los parlantes, la verdad tenes razon... ahora con todo respeto no entiendo porque me decis que no te confiarias de un subwoofer con dos tda2050 en puente, quiere decir que hice mal en hacer esa placa?



> No es necesario hacer los cálculos tan estrictos respecto a esto, porque nunca jamás vas a poner los 5 amplificadores TDA2050 "al palo" (al máximo...). Entonces, considerando una potencia buena de 20W por canal (eso es mucho, son 5 salidas de 20W...) más el bridge con 40-50W... en total darían unos 150W de consumo, usando el equipo casi en el límite...
> 
> Si el transformador es de 150VA y buena calidad... suponiendo una eficiencia del 80% (seguro es un toque más), vas a tener 150 * 0,8 = 120W disponibles, y los otros que faltan los suplen los capacitores de filtro de la fuente.
> 
> LA FUENTE, tema interesante: ¿Cómo la vas a hacer?
> 
> Si pensabas hacer un rectificador y único filtrado para todo... vas mal. Mi consejo es que hagas una fuente para los 5 satélites y otra aparte para el sub-woofer.
> La idea sería, para la primera fuente, puente de diodos (bridge rectifier) KBL10 y 4 capacitores de 3300uF, dos por rama.
> Y para el sub, otro rectificador más KBL10 y 4 capacitores de 4700uF, dos por rama.
> 
> El puente más común y habitual es este.



Es para una habitacion ni muy grande ni muy chica, simplemente nomas quiero hacerme un sistema de buena calidad para la pc cuando se me cante los findes o tardes/noches aburridas de mirarme una peli, o jugarme algun juego fps o de autos, para tener el sonido envolvente y sacarme de encima este ampli con tda2003 que la verdad deja bastante que desear jajaj 

yo hice la fuente sin el puente rectificador encapsulado, la verdad salia muy caro, igual ya tenia buenos diodos en mi casa asi que me arme uno yo con la clasica de los 4 diodos mas "gorditos" que los 1n4001,4007 etc, digo esto porque se le borro la inscripcion del nombre en el cuerpo y no te puedo decir, pero se deben bancar 6-8 amper estimo, el diametro de las patas es de 2mm (tambien estimo, estan metidos ahi tan adentro que entre las borneras y los capacitores no puedo medir 

ah, capacitores... le mande 4 de 2200uf por rama, respete lo de fogonazo que es mejor tener varios de menos capacidad, decis que conviene hacerme otra plaqueta de la fuente? es tan necesario? 

gracias a los dos y espero sus respuestas abrazo !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Dave02 dijo:


> no entiendo porque me decis que no te confiarias de un subwoofer con dos tda2050 en puente, quiere decir que hice mal en hacer esa placa?


No, no hiciste mal, pero no es "el amplificador" para un sub en cuanto a performance. Pero con esto que has escrito:


Dave02 dijo:


> Es para una habitacion ni muy grande ni muy chica, simplemente nomas quiero hacerme un sistema de buena calidad para la pc cuando se me cante los findes o tardes/noches aburridas de mirarme una peli, o jugarme algun juego fps o de autos, para tener el sonido envolvente


podés usarlo sin problemas. Yo creí que era otro tipo de aplicación


----------



## Dave02

Jaja, que recomendas para una buena calidad de bajos? asi lo tomo como consejo para el futuro

gracias por responder saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Dave02 dijo:


> Jaja, que recomendas para una buena calidad de bajos? asi lo tomo como consejo para el futuro



No es un problema de calidad sino de potencia disponible, y con un par de TDA7294 en BTL tenés tres (o cuatro ) veces la potencia de una etapa con dos TDA2050 en puente por menos del doble del precio.

El que yo uso para el sub es un con transistores en BTL, pero es solo por que tenía armados los PCB. Es este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/462671/


----------



## bydho

Buenas muchachos, tengo una duda acabo de conseguirme un transformador -+15 3A, tengo que armarme la fuente para rectificar, buscando encontre este esquema, mi idea es armar un solo tda2050 en modo puente, por lo que lei que puede llegar a consumir 2A, me puede servir este circuito que dejo adjunto, segun lei este circuito me sirve para 2A pero mi transformador es de 3A por lo que no esta en un valor que tendria que aproximarse,que cambio puedo hacerle para que los diodos rectificadores para llegar a los 3A o darle un poco de resto y que tenga 4A, tengo otro diagrama que es de hasta 7 A pero me parece demasiado,espero aya sido claro saludos a todos. Ayer me compre el trafo y lo pague re barato $65 argentinos asi que si les interesa les digo donde buscar.


----------



## ernestogn

bydho dijo:


> Buenas muchachos, tengo una duda acabo de conseguirme un transformador -+15 3A, tengo que armarme la fuente para rectificar, buscando encontre este esquema, mi idea es armar un solo tda2050 en modo puente, por lo que lei que puede llegar a consumir 2A, me puede servir este circuito que dejo adjunto, segun lei este circuito me sirve para 2A pero mi transformador es de 3A por lo que no esta en un valor que tendria que aproximarse,que cambio puedo hacerle para que los diodos rectificadores para llegar a los 3A o darle un poco de resto y que tenga 4A, tengo otro diagrama que es de hasta 7 A pero me parece demasiado,espero aya sido claro saludos a todos. Ayer me compre el trafo y lo pague re barato $65 argentinos asi que si les interesa les digo donde buscar.



Si el transformador es de 3A y tu circuito consume 2A no tenes que hacer mas nada, 
solamente el rectificador y filtrado.....

como es eso de "o darle un poco de resto y que tenga 4A" si es de 3A es de 3A no hay lola!

por que no armas el esquema y PCB de la primera pagina que esta recontra mil provado que anda de una. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33824&d=1274553545


----------



## bydho

Por lo que lei y no se, si lo poco que entendi; tengo que realizar una fuente acorde al transformador de donde voy a suministrar la alimentacion de mi amplificador, mi trafo es de +-15V 3A, el esquema de la fuente que pase anteriormente es hasta 2A, mi duda es puedo filtrar mi fuente a 3A o a 4A, ya que de esta manera si en algun caso quiero hacer el amplificador de 2 puentes de tda que supuestamente podria consumir 3A,  no daria a basto con la fuente que mencione antes que era para 2A, no quisiera quedarme corto con la fuente o que esta me quede sobre exigida en algun futuro si deseo hacer alguna modificacion a los amplificadores, el trafo es el que consegui me hubiese gustado conseguir de +-16 4A pero no consegui mas que esto.
La idea es saber si es posible reemplazar los diodos por otros que me den mas corriente.


----------



## jorger

bydho dijo:


> mi trafo es de +-15V 3A, el esquema de la fuente que pase anteriormente es hasta 2A, mi duda es puedo filtrar mi fuente a 3A o a 4A..


La intensidad que sacas son los que da el trafo, no hay mas.No puedes sacar amperios de la nada..
Tampoco entiendo bien lo que quieres decir.Te refieres a colocar un puente que soporte más intensidad? Perfecto.
-------------
Me animo a subir otra foto del TDA2050 que hice, ahora más completo:


TDA2050+SMPS 12vdc+Refrigeración forzada ajustable+Preamp. _pasivo_+Filtro pasivo para subwoofer.
Y le falta algo todavía.. control de volumen .
El preamplificador ''pasivo'' tiene una explicación.No es más que un pequeño transformador de ferrita que eleva la señal de entrada para excitar bien el TDA.Tiene una impedancia entrante de 16Ω (si, ya sé que es un poco baja ahi me quedé corto) y multiplica la señal por 3 o por 4 dependiendo de dónde coloque el jumper que en la foto no se llega a ver.

Es una solución sencilla y aunque no es la mejor opción funciona muyyy bien 

La SMPS, ya la posteé alguna vez por aquí.Por si alguno no se acuerda está hecha en base al archiconocido ZVS driver.

El filtro lo hice esta tarde.Condensador de 330uF/50v y un inductor que rebobiné yo mismo, 172 espiras.Ni idea de qué valor tiene pero funciona de maravilla.El corte anda sobre los 100-120Hz.Con un subwoofer de 8Ω hace temblar la casa, da gusto oírlo 

Se aceptan opiniones de todo tipo y críticas constructivas.
Un saludo.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

bydho dijo:


> Por lo que lei y no se, si lo poco que entendi; tengo que realizar una fuente acorde al transformador de donde voy a suministrar la alimentacion de mi amplificador, mi trafo es de +-15V 3A, el esquema de la fuente que pase anteriormente es hasta 2A, mi duda es puedo filtrar mi fuente a 3A o a 4A, ya que de esta manera si en algun caso quiero hacer el amplificador de 2 puentes de tda que supuestamente podria consumir 3A,  no daria a basto con la fuente que mencione antes que era para 2A, no quisiera quedarme corto con la fuente o que esta me quede sobre exigida en algun futuro si deseo hacer alguna modificacion a los amplificadores, el trafo es el que consegui me hubiese gustado conseguir de +-16 4A pero no consegui mas que esto.
> La idea es saber si es posible reemplazar los diodos por otros que me den mas corriente.


puedes ponerle en ves  de 4 diodos ponle 8, y los pones en paralelo saludos


----------



## bydho

Hola gente!!!, arme la fuente para el ampli tda 2050, utilice el circuito que mencione anteriormente pero utilice diodos 1n5408 que son de 3A, lo probe con el circuito del tda simple que tenia uno ya armado pero nunca lo pude probar, andubo en el primer intento sin ningun tipo de problema el trafo no recalienta lo unico es que tengo que conseguir otro disipador ya que el que tiene me parece que me queda un poco chico, porque calienta mucho, el sonido es verdaderamente FUERTE!, ahora me meto a hacer el puente tengo todo impreso componentes para poder armarlo,una duda, el ampli en reposo o sea sin sonido conectado al celular sale un pequeño sumbido, es poco pero el que fuese detallista lo notaria, en la entrada yo coloque ceramicos de 100nf entre diodos y los electroliticos sera conveniente que le agregue entre electroliticos y salida para eliminar un poco ese ruido? 

jorger: dije esto mi trafo es de +-15V 3A, el esquema de la fuente que pase anteriormente es hasta 2A, mi duda es puedo filtrar mi fuente a 3A o a 4A...
mi duda es, si armaba una fuente que de 2A y mi ampli consume 3A teniendo un trafo de 3A, me quedaba una diferencia y si eso me iba a afectar de alguna manera su funcionamiento, esto que te digo es un caso en general,


----------



## DavidFelipe

me interesa tu opcion jorger, de usar un trafo de ferrita, podrias explicar mejor esa parte? n vueltas y esas caracteristicas


----------



## jorger

DavidFelipe dijo:


> me interesa tu opcion jorger, de usar un trafo de ferrita, podrias explicar mejor esa parte? n vueltas y esas caracteristicas


Claro que sí, además encantado.
Es un transformador pequeñito como se puede ver en la imagen.En realidad puede ser más pequeño y funcionaría igual.Son señales muy pequeñas y es muy difícil (por no decir imposible) que sature el núcleo.

El número de vueltas lo hice a ojo por las prisas, pero de forma resumida te puedo comentar que se debe usar un hilo bastante fino (insisto en ésto) para que su resistencia sea grande, y también por el espacio disponible.En mi caso no sé que nº de vueltas di, pero al menos cuenta con unas 200 espiras en el primario.En base a eso calculas el secundario para que te multiplique la señal por ''X''.

En realidad se puede bobinar todo como un autotransformador y posiblemente funcione mejor...

A mí me quedó el primario con una resistencia de justamente 16Ω.. pero deberían ser mas para exigirle menos al aparato que conectes (mp4, móvil..).Tal vez 25 o 32Ω.

Este sistema surgió ante mi desesperación por no poder hacer un preamplificador en poco tiempo, y salió esto.Funciona muy bien y aparentemente *no* mete distorsiones.Eso sí hay que conectarlo bien, porque si lo conectas con los cables al revés te puede meter unas oscilaciones raras.. es cuestión de probar.

Saludos!.


----------



## nicolas

hola gente necesito su ayuda... resulta que tengo armado un ampli bridge con tda 2050 conectado a un crossover 2.1... lo uso para el woofer...

El tema es que lo estuve provando durante mucho tiempo y andaba re bien ahora resulta que me compre otro parlante mas lindo y bueno le hice la caja y todo... la verdad quedo hermoso... el tema es que ayer probandolo se me quemo un tda2050 al parecer porque era chico el disipador asique compre un disipador mucho mejor con lo que al parecer no va a calentar nada... cambie ambos TDA2050 y me hace un ruido cuando subo el volumen bajito se escucha bien pareciera pero apenas subo un poco pareciera como que el parlante tubiera una lata adentro...

El parlante no es porque lo probe con otro y se escucha igual... las resistencias de 2.2 ohms y los capacitores de 470nF ya los cambie a ambos y sigue tirando el ruido alguien  me podria tirar una mano porque la verdad es que no se y ya se me esta cruzando por la cabeza hacer todo nuevo pero a lo mejor era algo pequeño para cambiar....

Muchas gracias...


----------



## DavidFelipe

A mi me paso algo igual, prueba que no hayas invertido la masa con la señal en la entrada, a veces tambien es algun capacitor ceramico, es variable, yo le puse todos de poliester y va excelente revisa la fuente


----------



## nicolas

Te comento que tengo en la salida los de 470nF de poliester los otros que son para filtrar la fuente son ceramicos...

estaba pensando que tal vez se puede haber "pinchado" el capacitor o los capacitores de 22uF que son los de la red de realimentacion... la verdad que estoy muy bajoneado por eso porque andaba bien y ahora que tengo el parlantito lindo no puedo sacarle el jugo:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:

asique bueno esperare que alguien tenga alguna idea...


----------



## DavidFelipe

nicolas dijo:


> Te comento que tengo en la salida los de 470nF de poliester los otros que son para filtrar la fuente son ceramicos...
> 
> estaba pensando que tal vez se puede haber "pinchado" el capacitor o los capacitores de 22uF que son los de la red de realimentacion... la verdad que estoy muy bajoneado por eso porque andaba bien y ahora que tengo el parlantito lindo no puedo sacarle el jugo:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:
> 
> asique bueno esperare que alguien tenga alguna idea...



Si estas seguro que toda la board y los componentes estan bien, los tda han de ser la causa, yo he tenido la mala suerte de comprar tda's originales y ya vienen dañados, claro que es muuuuuuy poco probable con integrados originales, en un amplificador en puente con tda2050, el sonido salia bien pero no me entregaba mas de 5 w sonaba muy bajito a todo tope, descubri que era el integrado por eso me hice un probador para ir a la fija, tal vez esta respuesta no ayude mucho pero suele suceder


----------



## adrianferrer

DavidFelipe dijo:


> tal vez esta respuesta no ayude mucho pero suele suceder



Si ayuda.. siempre necesitamos que nos recuerden que hasta las cosas originales pueden venir malas de fábrica.. a veces nos empeñamos en "pero es que son originales! no puede ser el integrado.. tiene que ser otra cosa" a pesar que ya repasamos cada uno de los componentes.


----------



## bydho

buenas nicolas, que mala suerte, el parlante nuevo que compraste de cuantos ohms es? 4 u 8? da mas detalles pone fotos para que podamos ver masomenos que fue lo que paso. yo estoy terminando mi tda2050 en modo puente, me falta hoy hacerle unos retoques para conectar la alimentación de la fuente y colocar el disipador  con las micas, y probar. suerte saludos


----------



## nicolas

El parlante que compre es un bomber de 2 bobinas de 4ohms y las conecto en serie para tener los 8 ohms...

La entrada esta bien conectada... el parlante es de 200Wrms o al menos eso dice... puede ser que se este moviendo mucho y este tocando la culata de la bobina en el iman y ese sea el ruido¿¿¿ ahora tengo la ganancia del crossover al minimo porque sino empieza a hacer ese ruido molesto a penas le subo un poco el volumen...

Por otro lado no creo que sea la alimentacion ya que tengo 2 capacitors de 4700 + 2 de 2200 + 100nF por rama...

el parlante no es ni el crossover tampoco porque lo probe con el mismo crossover y otro ampli y esto no me lo hacia asique al parecer es el ampli....


----------



## djwash

Si el ampli esta recortando o funcionando mal es posible que tire dc a la salida y este pegando la bobina en el fondo.

De todos modos el sonido es diferente, se nota cuando pega la bobina, y cuando satura el parlante, tambien cuando satura el amplificador, son sonidos diferentes, pero si no notas la diferencia te dara lo mismo de donde provenga...

Por otro lado esta dificil que muevas bien ese parlante con este ampli, te quedas muy corto...


----------



## nicolas

Me es raro que este tirando Dc porque tengo un protector a la salida y los reles no se escuchan abrir y cerrar... por otro lado el parlante se sacude de lo lindo ya con un tda2050 simple y con el puente tambien lo hacia antes de que se me quemara uno...

ya tengo descartado el crossover y la fuente ya que usando un tda 2050 simple con el mismo crossover y la misma fuente, este sonido no aparece...

es posible que cuando se me quemo el tda haya mandado continua a la salida por lo que tak vez pensaba que me podia quemar algo en la realimentacion pero veo el capacitor de 22uf sano y ademas este es de 35V por lo que lo descartaria... 

Aclaro que estoy alimentando todo con +-22V

que dicen que puede ser??? vale la pena buscar el problema o me inclino por hacer una placa nueva???


----------



## DavidFelipe

Hola a todos, mariano èste es el amplificador que digo que se calienta el chip al punto de no poderlo tener 5 segundos el dedo, pero esto solo ocurre cuando esta a mucha potencia de salida, un 80% de mi laptop y un 100% de la tablet del fondo, pienso que es un calor "muy inmediato" por eso el disipador no lo absorbe tan rapido, el disipador es de pentium I y tiene un cooler intel de pentium III no creo que sea el cooler y disipador porque estos funcionan perfecto y mantienen frios los chips en funcionamiento medio, me inclino mas por la sensibilidad, la grasa siliconada es de calidad, es la que le pongo a los pcs y tarjetas de video.

como se puede ver cada chip tiene su aislante gris y las masas no entran en contacto con el disipador, como debe ser alguna idea? no tienes el esquematico o pcb de algun limitador optimo para este ampli? aclaro que lo tengo trabajando a 12 Ohmios (dos bafles aiwa de 6 ohm en serie)





Tiene cables en lugar de los integrados directamente soldados, para cambiarlos mas rapido, y porque en algunas ocasiones di con chips piratas y tanto reemplazo iba dañando las pistas,


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

yo pienso que deve ser una falla en los componentes que utilisaste hay se puede ver resistencias de distintos valores en wats


----------



## DavidFelipe

adjcp dijo:


> yo pienso que deve ser una falla en los componentes que utilisaste hay se puede ver resistencias de distintos valores en wats


Que yo sepa el vatiaje solo es critico cuando en nivel de corriente lo exige, desde que los valores en ohmios sean los adecuados no importa el vatiaje


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Que yo sepa el vatiaje solo es critico cuando en nivel de corriente lo exige, desde que los valores en ohmios sean los adecuados no importa el vatiaje



que yo sepa mientras mas watt tenga una resistencia mas corriente pasa atraves de ella y asi recalentando los ic saludos y corrijeme si me equivoco


----------



## adrianferrer

adjcp dijo:


> que yo sepa mientras mas watt tenga una resistencia mas corriente pasa atraves de ella y asi recalentando los ic saludos y corrijeme si me equivoco



No es la potencia que consume sino la potencia que es capaz de soportar/disipar, por tanto resistencias mas grandes se mantendrán más frescas, lo mismo que los diodos, transistores, etc.


----------



## Tavo

David... *¿No se te ocurrió una forma más crota de poner los chips no?*  

De onda... no cuesta nada hacer las cosas bien... Y tampoco es necesario embadurnar así los chips con grasa siliconada... apenas un poco donde hace contacto es suficiente, la misma presión al atornillarlos hace que se desparrame y quede uniforme sobre toda la superficie.

En un montaje hecho así puede pasar cualquier cosa, *menos que funcione bien.* Todo eso ayuda a empeorar el circuito.


----------



## nicolas

gente a nadie le ha pasado lo que yo comente???? no le encuentro la falla al circuito... que dicen armo todo de nuevo??



chicos ahi les dejo un par de fotos del ampli.... el lado de las soldaduras no lo saque porque las soldaduras son buenas ya las he revisado...

Tengo ganas de probar en cambiar ambos capacitores de 22uF


----------



## DavidFelipe

Tavo dijo:


> David... *¿No se te ocurrió una forma más crota de poner los chips no?*
> 
> De onda... no cuesta nada hacer las cosas bien... Y tampoco es necesario embadurnar así los chips con grasa siliconada... apenas un poco donde hace contacto es suficiente, la misma presión al atornillarlos hace que se desparrame y quede uniforme sobre toda la superficie.
> 
> En un montaje hecho así puede pasar cualquier cosa, *menos que funcione bien.* Todo eso ayuda a empeorar el circuito.



Perdon??? cualquier cosa menos 	que funcione? forma crota? (que ni se que significa) el montaje esta muy bien hecho como dije los chips los puse asi con cables para facilitar su reemplazo cosa que NO interfiere en su funcionamiento ya que estan cuidadosamente separados evitando contactos, en lugar de los cabezales de pines he puesto cables los cuales les hecho silicona para que no se suelten, si se detalla bien la imagen se puede ver que el disipador esta un poco sucio y rayado y que puede tener un poco de polvo, de resto esta bien, la silicona se salio por los bordes por la misma razon que dijiste (la presion) tan mal lo vio? antes de criticar se puede ofrecer una solucion si se tiene.
En cuanto a nuestro amigo del problema desconocido sil lo mejor seria hacer de nuevo la placa.


----------



## nicolas

el problema no es desconocido lo desconocido es como solucionarlo jajaja


----------



## DavidFelipe

nicolas dijo:


> el problema no es desconocido lo desconocido es como solucionarlo jajaja



La causa es desconocida por tanto podria atribuirsele que es desconocido tambien, por ende su solucion tambien lo es


----------



## nicolas

creo que entonces me inclinare por hacer la placa nuevamente...


----------



## djwash

DavidFelipe: Te comento que Tavo es un poco agresivo a veces, aunque sus comentarios suenen atacantes lo hace con buena intencion de una manera extraña, quizas en unos años mas adquiera la calma necesaria para tratar mejor a los demas...

Si tu dices que tu montaje electricamente es correcto y funciona, felicidades, con el tiempo y la practica se adquiere la prolijidad si se quiere o se necesita...

Pero debes reconocer que el montaje esta un poco desprolijo, para facilitar el desmontaje de un IC como ese solo debes hacer perforaciones lo suficientemente grandes para que las patas entren y salgan con facilidad, y usar un soldador de buena potencia para calentar rapido en lo posible todas las patas a la vez, otro punto a tener en cuenta es que si usas esas gomitas grises no es necesario usar grasa, hasta puede empeorar, aun asi para esta aplicacion no es grave.

Por otro lado, no veo porque hacer una placa nueva ante un problema, a menos que tenga muchas pistas levantadas y agujeros y este partida, en un circuito simple como este mirando se encuentran errores, si no se ven puede ser el IC, es como vender el auto si se rompio la caja de cambios...


----------



## SKYFALL

nicolas dijo:


> el problema no es desconocido lo desconocido es como solucionarlo jajaja



uno de los dos integrados esta dañado, pruebalos individualmente


----------



## nicolas

les comento que los integrados son nuevos ambos... al igual que los capacitores de 470nF y las resistencias de 2.2ohms...


----------



## Tavo

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Perdon??? cualquier cosa menos 	que funcione? forma crota? (que ni se que significa) el montaje esta muy bien hecho como dije los chips los puse asi con cables para facilitar su reemplazo cosa que NO interfiere en su funcionamiento ya que estan cuidadosamente separados evitando contactos, en lugar de los cabezales de pines he puesto cables los cuales les hecho silicona para que no se suelten, si se detalla bien la imagen se puede ver que el disipador esta un poco sucio y rayado y que puede tener un poco de polvo, de resto esta bien, la silicona se salio por los bordes por la misma razon que dijiste (la presion) tan mal lo vio? antes de criticar se puede ofrecer una solucion si se tiene.
> En cuanto a nuestro amigo del problema desconocido sil lo mejor seria hacer de nuevo la placa.


No te estoy criticando porque tengo ganas de molestar, te estoy sugiriendo que hagas mejor las cosas, como corresponde. Tomalo como quieras, pero no era mi intención que te alteres así, la intención era que te des cuenta que no se hacen así las cosas, no es la manera correcta.

*1)* Si el circuito está armado como corresponde y bien prolijo con los componentes adecuados no es necesario reemplazar nada a no ser que se haya cometido un error. Por lo tanto, los chips deberían ir soldados decentemente y como corresponde, tal y como lo hace todo el mundo.
*2)* No es la mejor forma de agarrar los cables así, para eso existen las borneras, que no salen caras y facilitan mucho el trabajo de conectar y desconectar cables cuando sea necesario.
*3)* El disipador debe estar agarrado a la placa de algún modo, para que las patitas de los chips no hagan el esfuerzo de moverse todo el tiempo...

Son críticas constructivas y sugerencias, si no querés aceptarlas está todo bien, pero no esperes que algo así funcione bien, porque seguramente no lo va a hacer ni de casualidad.

Saludos.


----------



## nicolas

ahora que lo pienso bien tal vez yo cometi un error...

cuando se me quemo uno de los integrados solo cambie ese y como me seguia haciendo ese ruido cambie el otro.... puede que haya roto el primero que cambie?? tendria que haber cambiado los 2 y no solo uno??


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

si esos integrados son delicaditos te lo digo porque tengo experiencia con ellos y revisa bien componente por componente saca las resistencias y midelas fuera de la placa yo siempre e armado esos mismos amplificadores y nunca me dieron problemas bueno solo al principio cuando estava de aprendiz jejejeje saludos


----------



## nicolas

esta bien creo que me ahorrare el trabajo de medir uno por uno de los componentes y me hago una placa nueva ya que no me sale tan cara....


----------



## djwash

nicolas dijo:


> esta bien creo que me ahorrare el trabajo de medir uno por uno de los componentes y me hago una placa nueva ya que no me sale tan cara....



Y el aprendizaje te lo debo, aguanten los cambia-piezas

Si decides armar otra placa bien, espero que salga andando tu proyecto.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Tavo dijo:


> No te estoy criticando porque tengo ganas de molestar, te estoy sugiriendo que hagas mejor las cosas, como corresponde. Tomalo como quieras, pero no era mi intención que te alteres así, la intención era que te des cuenta que no se hacen así las cosas, no es la manera correcta.
> 
> *1)* Si el circuito está armado como corresponde y bien prolijo con los componentes adecuados no es necesario reemplazar nada a no ser que se haya cometido un error. Por lo tanto, los chips deberían ir soldados decentemente y como corresponde, tal y como lo hace todo el mundo.
> *2)* No es la mejor forma de agarrar los cables así, para eso existen las borneras, que no salen caras y facilitan mucho el trabajo de conectar y desconectar cables cuando sea necesario.
> *3)* El disipador debe estar agarrado a la placa de algún modo, para que las patitas de los chips no hagan el esfuerzo de moverse todo el tiempo...
> 
> Son críticas constructivas y sugerencias, si no querés aceptarlas está todo bien, pero no esperes que algo así funcione bien, porque seguramente no lo va a hacer ni de casualidad.
> 
> Saludos.



Los cables son porque esa placa fue la que use en pruebas de ics falsificados, si soldaba en esas pistas se dañarian en el proceso o en un futuro cambio acaso por perfecto que este un montaje no corre el riego de ser reparado? 

Los cables se conectan y desconectan al otro extremo, la placa tiene fijos los cables y eso no altera el funcionamiento solo un poco pero muy poco la estetica y por ultimo el disipador esta pegado a la baquelita, no se ve pero lo esta ahora agradeceria si alguien puede decirme si es algun problema o simplemente ya le estoy pidiendo mas de los 50W aprox que entrega en amplificador? Saludos


----------



## adrianferrer

nicolas dijo:


> les comento que los integrados son nuevos ambos... al igual que los capacitores de 470nF y las resistencias de 2.2ohms...



Recuerda que por muy originales y nuevos que sean estos IC también vienen dañados a veces, muy poco; pero pasa.


----------



## faviolone

POR FAVOR, necesito que me ayuden con estos malditos integrados, se me han quemado varios, otros me han funsionado bien..los esquemas de circuito que utilizo son los mismos!!!!
 el esquema es el de la foto..quizas hago mal en ponerle una resistencia de 15k en vez de 22 o 47???? asi logro buen recorrido del pote y sin distorsion, pero en el ultimo que hice se me quemaron dos 2040 y dos 2030..la fuente es partida 15+15, con filtrado de 4700uF por ramal...sera mucho 30V para cada integrado??necesito dar con un circuito definido..gracias!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Claro! Y vos le ponés las resistencias de realimentación que se te ocurren...total, el datasheet es una estupidez que no hay que leerla, no?


----------



## faviolone

calma, calma.soy un investigador empirico (no se mucho elecronica.ja) igualmente, ya ice varios amps con ese modelo sin ningun problema...quizas no con un trafo por canal de 30v... bueno..y la ayuda!!!!como es el funcionamiento de la realimentacion???vuelve mucho voltaje por la r de 15k?por eso se me achicharran? va, suena un cacho, luego zumbido..luego muerte!...
entiendo lo del datasheet, pero en la web se encuentran muchas configuraciones...que hago!grac!


----------



## DavidFelipe

faviolone dijo:


> calma, calma.soy un investigador empirico (no se mucho elecronica.ja) igualmente, ya ice varios amps con ese modelo sin ningun problema...quizas no con un trafo por canal de 30v... bueno..y la ayuda!!!!como es el funcionamiento de la realimentacion???vuelve mucho voltaje por la r de 15k?por eso se me achicharran? va, suena un cacho, luego zumbido..luego muerte!...
> entiendo lo del datasheet, pero en la web se encuentran muchas configuraciones...que hago!grac!



Con lo sugerido en el datasheet, poniendo esos valores de los componentes del lazo de realimentacion, se consigue una ganancia de  32 db aprox, con lo cual el amplificador funcionara bien, emn el lazo de realimentacion si bajas el valor de la resistencia la ganancia disminuye y eso puede llevar a un mal funcionamiento de el integrado ¿Que os cuesta poner 22k y ya? ¿R2 esta bien? el que tengas mejor recorrido del pote no es nada, ademas,o ¿ acaso pusiste un pote para variar la realiemntacion? has de tener mucho dinero para gastar en integrados. Si te refieres al volumen, no entiendo a que te refieres.
En el datasheet esta todo para que funcione perfecto


----------



## djwash

faviolone dijo:


> calma, calma.soy un investigador empirico (no se mucho elecronica.ja) igualmente, ya ice varios amps con ese modelo sin ningun problema...quizas no con un trafo por canal de 30v... bueno..y la ayuda!!!!como es el funcionamiento de la realimentacion???vuelve mucho voltaje por la r de 15k?por eso se me achicharran? va, suena un cacho, luego zumbido..luego muerte!...
> entiendo lo del datasheet, pero en la web se encuentran muchas configuraciones...que hago!grac!



Te recomiendo una cosa y no solo en el ambito de la electronica, sino en todo lo que hagas en la web, hay mucha informacion, de esa informacion hay una gran cantidad que es falsa, engañosa, aprende a elegir opciones de lugares confiables, hacer lo primero que sale en internet sin saber elegir es como prender la tele y poner a Tinelli...


----------



## Tavo

djwash dijo:


> hacer lo primero que sale en internet sin saber elegir *es como prender la tele y poner a Tinelli...*


  No hay mejor analogía que esa!

Es cierto lo que dice Wash. No hay que creer en todo lo que hay por la web, porque el 80% de lo que publican es pura porquería, y ni hablar si vas a Taringa... te encontrás con posts de electrónica que te querés matar... Son un desastre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





En estos casos, lo mejor que podés hacer (lo que debés hacer, mejor dicho) es agarrar la hoja de datos,
leerla *y entenderla.* El fabricante no va a andar escribiendo estupideces o cualquier porquería, te da la información justa y confiable sobre el dispositivo.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

faviolone dijo:


> calma, calma.soy un investigador empirico (no se mucho elecronica.ja) igualmente, ya ice varios amps con ese modelo sin ningun problema...quizas no con un trafo por canal de 30v... bueno..y la ayuda!!!!como es el funcionamiento de la realimentacion???vuelve mucho voltaje por la r de 15k?por eso se me achicharran? va, suena un cacho, luego zumbido..luego muerte!...
> entiendo lo del datasheet, pero en la web se encuentran muchas configuraciones...que hago!grac!


No parece que entiendas nada del datasheet :enfadado:. Debajo de la tabla de la página 11 del datasheet del TDA2040 (hay que buscar en los otros, pero tengo este a mano) dice claramente:


			
				datasheet TDA2040 dijo:
			
		

> *(*)The value of closed loop gain must be higher than 24dB*


24dB es equivalente a antilog(24/20)=16, y ese es el mismo valor que te dan las resistencias de 15K y 1K en la realimentación, pero el datasheet dice QUE DEBE SER MAYOR, no igual: entonces el ampli oscila y muere... salvo algunos pocos que tienen la suerte de ser estables a esa ganancia...simple no?


----------



## faviolone

me lo baje!y lo leere!pero queiero estas explicaciones, no me gusta solo hacer caso sin entender...de apoco voy entendiendo...es que muchos los hice funcionar de 10!grax..voy a probar con los 22k


----------



## faviolone

cambie la resistencia de 15 k por la de 22k, y probe esta con 1k y 900 y 1.8k de la terminal 2 a tierra...ocurre lo mismo! primero se escucha, luego se escucha como una radio mal sintonizada y luego zumbido de baja frecuencia...??me pasan algun esquema para trabajar con 30v 500mA? por que este lo voy a destruir.


----------



## DavidFelipe

faviolone dijo:


> cambie la resistencia de 15 k por la de 22k, y probe esta con 1k y 900 y 1.8k de la terminal 2 a tierra...ocurre lo mismo! primero se escucha, luego se escucha como una radio mal sintonizada y luego zumbido de baja frecuencia...??me pasan algun esquema para trabajar con 30v 500mA? por que este lo voy a destruir.



Mmm estás seguro de que pusiste 22k y 680 ohm? en fin cuando el amplificador se escucha espantoso apenas al conectarlo a veces es porque esta mal conectada (invertida) la entrada, pones señal en tirrea y tierra en la señal, en tu caso es mejor empezar de cero con los valores ADECUADOS sugeridos en el DATASHEET, y probando otros integrados, con 500mA? es broma? el tda necesita almenos 3 amperios para funcionar, sea 2040 o 2050


----------



## Tavo

David, esos 3 o 4 amperes que decís, los consume en picos, y no continuamente... Es decir, con un trafo de 2A y un filtrado de 4700uF por rama, es muy probable que el ampli ande bárbaro (un solo canal), porque los picos de 3 o 4 amperes lo suplen el filtrado de la fuente...

Personalmente, si el ampli es estéreo, buscaría un trafo de 15+15V 3A que como dijo muchas veces Ezavalla, es comercial y fácil de conseguir. Y por supuesto un filtrado de como mínimo 4700uF por rama y un puente rectificador de 4A.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Tavo dijo:


> David, esos 3 o 4 amperes que decís, los consume en picos, y no continuamente... Es decir, con un trafo de 2A y un filtrado de 4700uF por rama, es muy probable que el ampli ande bárbaro (un solo canal), porque los picos de 3 o 4 amperes lo suplen el filtrado de la fuente...



Me refiero que para que funcione correctamente en lo personal minimo pondria 3 amperios porque aunque los picos los supla el filtrado, cuando este a potencia media-alta se va quedar corto un trafo de 0,5 de 1 e incluso de 2A ademas el habla de éste diseño, puente, con 2 amperios no funcionara pleno


----------



## Tavo

Si el amplificador es en modo puente y es estéreo (es decir, 4 integrados por alimentar), como mínimo un transformador de 5 o 6A... sin hacer complejas cuentas... 60W x 2 son 120W, más una eficiencia del 60%, tenés un consumo que probablemente supere los 100W continuos, estando el amplificador a pleno.

Suponiendo que el trafo es de 15+15V... necesitarías una corriente de 6A como mínimo (igual es poco).

En resumen, generalmente la parte más cara en un amplificador suele ser el transformador, y con esto se puede "jugar" bastante, depende que es lo que estés buscando y cuánto vas a exigir al equipo...

Saludos.


----------



## leyenda

tengo una pregunta baje el pcb del TDA2040 quisiera saber que woofer o sub-woofer mueve este amplificador de que pulgadas estoy buscando uno de 5 pulgadas o de 8 pulgadas y que amperaje manejaria, tambien veo que en el pdf TDA2040 hay dos elementos que no tienen valor ¿son los mismos que muestran en el modo bridge?

agradesco su colaboracion


----------



## DavidFelipe

leyenda dijo:


> tengo una pregunta baje el pcb del TDA2040 quisiera saber que woofer o sub-woofer mueve este amplificador de que pulgadas estoy buscando uno de 5 pulgadas o de 8 pulgadas y que amperaje manejaria, tambien veo que en el pdf TDA2040 hay dos elementos que no tienen valor ¿son los mismos que muestran en el modo bridge?
> 
> agradesco su colaboracion



Como lei hace tiempo en un tema del foro "para mover cualquier woofer basta con poner una pila en sus extremos " ahora a lo serio, yo recomendaria (no digo que es lo mejor pero es muy util y funcional) hacerlo con tda2050, con ese yo le saco buen sonido a un woofer sony de 10" aprox, depende la aplicación y el espacio donde se vaya a usar requiera mas potencia, los elementos que no tienen valor mariano los expone en el pdf del tema, el amperaje varia, el consumo no es lineal, pero con 3 amperios para una fase en modo puente suple las necesidades del amplificador, filtado recomendado 10000uf en total, 5000 por rama, ah y tal vez requieras un filtro pasa bajos


----------



## faviolone

NO puede ser otra cosa???siempre uso trafos de 12+12 y 500mA, me han funcionado perfecto incluso con las mismas resistencias en la realimentacion...ahora solo cambie que uso 15+15v...y un trafo por canal..y pasa eso...


----------



## Neodymio

DavidFelipe dijo:


> en tu caso es mejor empezar de cero con los valores ADECUADOS sugeridos en el DATASHEET



Recomiendo lo mismo, si uno no sabe (como yo) mejor hacerlo como se debe, luego si querés variarlo hacelo en base a algo que funciona así sabés qué es lo que cambia en base al original.



Tavo dijo:


> David, esos 3 o 4 amperes que decís, los consume en picos, y no continuamente... Es decir, con un trafo de 2A y un filtrado de 4700uF por rama, es muy probable que el ampli ande bárbaro (un solo canal), porque los picos de 3 o 4 amperes lo suplen el filtrado de la fuente...


Estuve usando un transformador 15+15 que una vez filtrado entrega 21+21. Con carga de 32Ω el voltaje caía a 18.5v a 0,57A (esto lo hice para probar cuantos amperes daba) y andaba bien!!! Lo único que los golpes no eran muy profundos. 
Ahora hice un trafo 36+36 3A y aproveché antes de terminarlo y le di menos vueltas y probarlo con 17.5+17.5 Vac para el TDA2050 en puente, sonaba igual pero con algo más de bajos.
Esa es mi experiencia, pero OJO que fue solo para probar! no es para nada recomendable usar poco amperaje, a mi me fallaba a veces con ese transformador pedorro porque se activaba la protección por baja tension (segun Dano).
Saludos!


----------



## DavidFelipe

faviolone dijo:


> NO puede ser otra cosa???siempre uso trafos de 12+12 y 500mA, me han funcionado perfecto incluso con las mismas resistencias en la realimentacion...ahora solo cambie que uso 15+15v...y un trafo por canal..y pasa eso...



no se cual sea tu concepto de perfecto pero no es recomendable usar menos de 2 Amperios en puente, puede que ande pero no conseguiras el mejor desempeño


----------



## faviolone

entiendo.sin embargo no me parece el punto.aca se me mueren los integrados. creeria que no es la fuente.


----------



## Neodymio

faviolone dijo:


> entiendo.sin embargo no me parece el punto.aca se me mueren los integrados. creeria que no es la fuente.



Hiciste el mismo circuito que el del datasheet o el propuesto por mnicolau?
Estas conectando bien las polaridades?


----------



## Limako

Hola tengo una duda, en este esquema de cuanto son los potes, me recomendais hacer ese previo??


----------



## DavidFelipe

Limako dijo:


> Hola tengo una duda, en este esquema de cuanto son los potes, me recomendais hacer ese previo??



el pote lo pone el usuario y va a la entrada de la señal, señal un extremk. mitad al amplificador y tierra el otro extremo, con 20 k estaria bien


----------



## nicolas

Hola chicos vuelvo para pedir ayuda porque por mas que haya hecho la placa de nuevo el problema persiste... sigo teniendo ese ruido feo cuando subo el volumen... la placa la hice nueva completa con componentes nuevos y no puedo solucionar el problema... probe sacando el protector de cc y retardo y el problema persiste... la verdad que no se que hacer y no le encuentro la solucion...


----------



## faviolone

lo rehice..como esta en el datasheet...lo unico que la fuente es de 30v para un solo integrado no de 24v...yo creo que el problema esta aca..no se banca el 2030  30v...puede ser???hasta ahora use 24v para dos integrados y siempre funciono de 10...me confirman??


----------



## mnicolau

Faviolone, si estás usando un trafo 15+15, rectificados se te van a unos 20[V] por rama. Si alimentás un TDA2030 con esa tensión lo quemás.

Nicolas, qué woofer estás usando? Impedancia?
Utilizás algún pre? De dónde estás tomando el audio?

Estando el ampli bridge funcionando sólo, con la señal de audio conectada directa y sin pre, hace el mismo ruido en el woofer?

Saludos


----------



## faviolone

no uso previo...el tester me da 30v..el altavoz es de 8 ohms...yo creo que no se banca el voltage...es lo unico que cambie en relacion a otros amps...no solo eso, sino que utilizo un trafo para cada integrado....y el 2050 banca?


----------



## mnicolau

Al rectificar y filtras un transformador, la tensión contínua obtenida aumenta en un factor aprox 1.4. Si el trafo es 15+15, vas a obtener luego del filtrado unos 20[Vdc] por rama. 

Con ese transformador, necesitás cambiar los ICs a TDA2050 para estar seguro.

Saludos


----------



## nicolas

el pre es uno simple que vos posteaste con 12V esta en otro post y de ahi va a un crossover activo 2.1 de ezavalla... descarto que sea eso porque usando la misma salida conectada a un tda2050 simple anda bien y no hace este ruido... el woofer es un bomber doble bobina de 4ohms cada una conectadas en serie para dar 8ohms...


----------



## mnicolau

Bien para descartar todo, probá sólo lo siguiente:

PC (señal de audio) -> Ampli bridge -> Woofer

Nada más que esas 3 cosas, para asegurarnos que es el ampli el que está provocando el problema.

PD: el problema se da sólo al variar el pote de volumen?

Saludos


----------



## nicolas

dale en un rato lo pruebo... el problema solo se da cuando subo el volumen... a volumen bajo parece andar bien y otra cosa al parecer es solo en bajas frecuencias porque le puse la señal de un canal sin frecuencias bajas y andaba bien... ahora pruebo y comento...



Ahi acabo de probar lo que me dijiste mariano... y al principio pense que se habia ido el ruido y cuando con el ecualizador del programa de audio baje todas las frecuencias y deje solo de 125Hz para abajo ahi aparecio el ruido escondido... puede ser que los capacitores de filtrado jodan al ser de poliester??


----------



## DavidFelipe

Es muy raro y mas si lo hiciste desde cero, los capacitores no creo que sean, yo me inclinaria por la señal, tal vez tenga una interferencia o similar, prueba con una señal de otro aparato ojala de pila y nos cuentas


----------



## nicolas

La señal de la compu no es siempre la utilizo y nunca me ha traido problemas... la uso con un equipo de musica frecuentemente y no presenta este problema... la señal esta descartada...

Lo curioso es que en ambas placas se me preoducia el mismo ruido osea la anterior que se me habia quemado un tda y cambie ambos, al cambiarlos empezo a hacer este ruido y entonces hice la placa nueva y tambien produce el mismo ruido... el woofer descartado ya que lo probe con otro ampli y suena de maravillas...


----------



## ernestogn

No te faltara filtrado en la fuente? me paso con un tda que se quedaba corto de corriente , debido a poca capacidad en la fuente, y hacia ruidos en los graves, .. tic tic cricsk .


----------



## nicolas

Lo dudo tengo 2 de 4700uF + 2 de 2200uF +100nF por rama... puede ser que sean demaciados finos los cables de alimentacion???


----------



## DavidFelipe

nicolas dijo:


> Lo dudo tengo 2 de 4700uF + 2 de 2200uF +100nF por rama... puede ser que sean demaciados finos los cables de alimentacion???



En teoria SI puede ser, pero personalmente lo dudo, es decir, a mas corriente, mas ancho de cable necesario, prueba solo con 10000 uf en la fuente 5000 por rama, aunque tengo uno que con 4700 uf por rama andra perfecto


----------



## nicolas

Ahi les adjunto algunas fotos a ver si por ahi ven algun fallo mio... El filtrado esta debajo de la placa del puente rectificador... fijense la seccion del cable del trafo y la seccion de cable de alimentacion al ampli.... sera eso???

tambien mando un par de la placa sola a ver si tengo algun error la soldaduras estan buenas pero igual las mando... saludos y espero pronta ayuda...


----------



## DavidFelipe

lo unico que pude ver es que estas usando capacitores de 470uf cuando lo recomendable son 1000 uf, ademas pareciera que hubieran algunos puentes . limpia la placa, ah y el cable esta bien.


----------



## nicolas

Le puse los de 470uF porque esos eras los que tenia no creo que eso sea la causa del ruido... puentes en la placa??? esta bien la placa no hay uniones de pistas...


----------



## DavidFelipe

nicolas dijo:


> Le puse los de 470uF porque esos eras los que tenia no creo que eso sea la causa del ruido... puentes en la placa??? esta bien la placa no hay uniones de pistas...



Nada pierdes poniendo de 1000 y tal asi puedes solucionarlo :S, porque la placa esta bien.


----------



## nicolas

En la placa anterior tenia de 1000uF y tenia el mismo problema... es por eso que descarto eso... ya que esta placa es nueva y tengo ese problema...

podria ser el puente rectificador??


----------



## Tavo

No tienen nada que ver los capacitores de 470uF. También podrías poner 100uF que tampoco afecta. Esos ayudan más que nada en las frecuencias bajas, cuando el amplificador requiere picos de corriente instantáneos...

Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn

tambien podrias poner un video o audio donde se escuche la falla ,


----------



## nicolas

Tavo he visto que tienes experiencia con estos integrados... alguna vez te ha pasado esto???


----------



## Tavo

Nicolás, estuve revisando unas páginas atrás y leyendo tus comentarios pero todavía no me queda claro cuál es el ruido que hace, no sé si es una distorsión o un corte de sonido...

Te puedo dar dos sugerencias:
1) Que pruebes con otra fuente de alimentación, distinta a la que estás usando ahora. Probablemente tenés un problema de rectificación, aunque es muy raro... pero puede que algún diodo del puente esté en mal estado. Si la tensión a la salida de la fuente no es directa (es decir DC), es muy probable que el amplificador se comporte de cualquier manera y hasta podrías llegar a estropear los integrados.

2) Que reemplaces nuevamente los dos chips. Guardá los que vas a sacar, por las dudas. Cuando tengas un tiempo los probar de a uno individualmente, y te sacás la duda si estaban estropeados o no.

Otra cosa no se me ocurre! He tenido algún par de problemas de ruidos con amplificadores de estos, pero generalmente el problema siempre estaba en la fuente, el capacitor de entrada (revisá bien eso, cambialo) o en la realimentación...

Saludos.

PS: Si vas a reemplazar los chips, sí o sí tenés que probar con otra fuente!! Desconectá la etapa de rectificado y filtrado y probá con otra fuente (con el mismo transformador) porque puede que el problema esté ahí.

Otra sugerencia, no menos importante... Me parece que no fue buena tu elección de amplificador para mover ese woofer... Este ampli le queda chico, y no es lo más apropiado un "bridge" para hacer fuerza (frecuencias bajas)... Lo ideal hubiese sido que armes un TDA7294, que tiene bastante más margen y calidad que este... Todavía estás a tiempo, no sale tan caro, pensalo.


----------



## nicolas

ahi les mando un video del ruido... fijence que a poco volumen se escucha bien y luego cuando lo subo comienza...



La sugerencia del tda7294 ya la he pensado... en cuanto a cambiar los chips no se si tenga sentido ya que anteriormente lo hice en la otra placa y el ruido seguia... esta placa es nueva (completamente) por lo que cambiar los chips me llevaria a lo mismo que la placa anterior... voy a ver si me armo un rectificador aparte para verificar si es o no el puente de diodos o tal vez algo en el filtrado... muchas gracias tavo...


----------



## ernestogn

pa` mi que es el filtrado de la fuente.

que voltaje tenes? , tambien suena a TDA entrando en proteccion.


----------



## nicolas

a la salida tengo +-22.5....


----------



## ernestogn

tengo entendido que mas de 22 por rama es mucho para el tda2050 en bridge,


----------



## nicolas

Y si pruebo con lm1875??? ustedes creen que me estoy pasando de la tension???

y de ser asi no deberia producirse el mismo ruido en mis otros 2 amplis con tda2050 simple??


----------



## ernestogn

en modo simple deveria andar bien con hasta 25V , 
tenes el LM? proba! 
vos tenes otros tda funcionando conectatados a la misma fuente? , para ir descartando.


----------



## nicolas

si en la misma fuente tengo un par de tda 2050 en simples.... no al LM no lo tengo.... me parece que voy a probar con lo que me dice tavo cambiando el rectificador o probando otro asi descarto eso... pero dudo que eso sea... el tema esta que usando la misma etapa de rectificacion y filtrado y conectando el woofer a un tda2050 simple este ruido no me lo hace... definitivamente al parecer el problema es el ampli...


----------



## Tavo

Yo insisto... gastate unos mangos más, poné en el cajón del olvido al ampli bridge y armate un 7294 para mover bien ese woofer!

Ese ruido es muy raro... Comparto una cosa que decía Ernesto, esa tensión para un ampli en bridge es demasiada... un ampli en modo simple puede trabajar hasta con +-24 quizá, pero para el bridge no es conveniente pasar de +-20V, porque lo estás forzando mucho...

Antes de tirar todo el ca***o, probá cambiando los integrados por LM1875. Si el problema persiste, tirá a la mi***a la fuente que armaste y hacé una nueva...

Saludos.


----------



## nicolas

el problema esta en que si hago un tda7294 me va a dar menos potencia... segun vi en el datasheet la potencia para esa tension de alimentacion y para 8 ohms es de 20W aprox...

voy a probar cambiando el puente porque antes de que se me quemara el primer chip ese ruido no existia recien despues de que se me quemo por falta de disipacion ahi empezo ese ruido...



Acabo de probar con otro puente y el problema persiste... ya me estan dando ganas de tirar todo...


----------



## nicolas

Ahora probe con otro filtrado e igual hace el ruido ese... creo que voy a ir a comprar nafta


----------



## ernestogn

insisto  pa mi se esta protegiendo por voltaje muy alto
metele 2 diodos en serie con cada rama de alimentacion a ver que pasa ,


----------



## nicolas

seria el del positivo hacia la bornera del ampli y el del negativo apuntando hacia fuera de la bornera¿¿


----------



## ernestogn

Exactamente!, Trata de que sean diodos que aguanten la corriente.


----------



## nicolas

ahi probe con un diodo por cada rama no tengo mas y aun sigue el ruido... esto me huele a que me voy a comprar un tda7294 por mas que pierda potencia...



Ahora porque me dicen que es mucha la tension de alimentacion si mariano en el primer post puso que se podia alimentar con +-22... ademas pienso que si fuese por sobre tension no lo haria a cualquier volumen a ese ruido¿¿


----------



## kiizin

y nunca has probado cambiar los tda?, si la placa esta  bien, el filtrado, la fuente, etc. podria ser? no?
perdon por mi intromision...


----------



## nicolas

Te comento que toda placa es nueva... anteriormente en otra placa me pasaba lo mismo y cambie solo los tda y seguia el problema... y con esta placa nueva tambien tengo el mismo problema...

Podria usar el tda7294 y solo conectar una bobina del woofer para que trabaje en 4ohms??? no hay problema con eso??


----------



## Neodymio

ernestogn dijo:


> tengo entendido que mas de 22 por rama es mucho para el tda2050 en bridge,



Yo lo probé con ±24.8Vcc sin problemas.


----------



## nicolas

entonces tendre que dudar de los integrados??? seran de mala calidad?? parecieran originales... y ademas la casa donde los compro es muy buena.. (electronica mendoza)


----------



## djwash

*nicolas* tenes bien aislada la parte trasera de todos los TDA con respecto al disipador?

Has medido las tensiones durante los ruidos?


----------



## Neodymio

djwash dijo:


> *nicolas* tenes bien aislada la parte trasera de todos los TDA con respecto al disipador?
> 
> Has medido las tensiones durante los ruidos?



La parte trasera del transistor se conecta a una pata que no recuerdo cuál es y luego en el PCB se conectan entre si, entonces creo que no hace falta aislarlo.
Es la pata 3


----------



## djwash

Ok, ya vi el datasheet y el pcb...

Una vez tuve problemas con un TDA, no este, ruidos raros al subir el volumen, decia el datasheet que la parte trasera de conectaba a un pin que iba a GND, pero entre la parte trasera y ese pin media unos 15 ohm, el disipador iba a GND, aisle el TDA y chau ruidos...


----------



## DavidFelipe

No creo que sea aislacion, ya que yo trabaje el modo puente uncluso con el pín 3 unido entre si, nada del otro mundo, pero se hacian contacto con el disipador y funcionaba muy bien, claro que cualquier toque con algo metalico al disipador hacia ruido, lo mejor es aislar bien, yo creo que en resumidas cuentas son los integrados, podrias subir fotos de los mismos de cerca y por detrás?


----------



## nicolas

No tengo forma de sacarle fotos a los integrados... la camara no me enfoca bien pero se ven buenos... ambos estan aislados del disipador pero bue... les comento que al final me compre todo para hacer el tda 7294 y pregunte por el precio del LM1875 y me salia 18 pesos asique no me convenia ya que el TDA7294 me salia 21 pesos... mas tarde les comento como me fue...


----------



## nicolas

Chicos ahi termine el ampli tda7294... suena lindo... mañana lo pruebo bien porque a esta hora me matan si lo subo demasiado... pero parece que era eso nomas y otra cosa parece que el chip ni se calienta en 8 ohms... que opinan lo dejo en 8 ohms al parlante o desconecto una bobina y lo dejo con una de 4 ohms¿¿¿


----------



## DavidFelipe

Que bien, ese amplificador es muy interesante y de mas potencia, de echo me parece mejor construir ese que el tda2050 en puente, ya que calientan mucho los 2050 por lo menos en mi caso a plena potencia, en tu lugar yo lo dejaria con 6 ohm y me entregaria 70W con +-31V de todas formas en el datasheet dice que soporta ambos, 4 y 8. pero un termino medio suena bien y no requeriras los +-35V para que funcione a la misma potencia en 8, con que fuente lo alimentas? la misma?


----------



## nicolas

con la misma fuente... por eso decia de ponerlo en 4ohms... porque en el datasheet dice que a +-22 y en 4ohms da mas o menos 50Wrms... en cambio en 8ohms apenas llega a 25...


----------



## nicolas

Gente el ampli anda lindo... ahora el problema que tengo es la caja... cuando pongo el parlante me hace como un ruido feo en el golpe como que suena a cuando golpeas un carton... la caja es una bass reflex de 42 litros... ahi les mando el plano... el tema es que la tengo sin relleno porque es bass reflex... solo tengo atras un pedazo de goma espuma de 7 8 cm... nada mas esta bien eso o tengo que rellenarla mas y por eso es mi ruido???



ahora que saque el woofer me di cuenta que el refuerzo de adentro no me lo pusieron como esta en el plano sino que me lo pusieron parado es decir de lateral a lateral pero la cara mas ancha mirando al woofer... sera eso lo que me preoduce ese ruido¿¿


----------



## ernestogn

Le pusiste filtro pasa bajos a la entrada.?
no sera que esta reproducionendo frecuencias que no le corresponden?


----------



## nicolas

Tiene filtro pasa bajos cortado en 135Hz... no sabria decirte la pendiente pero es el de ezavalla (el crossover 2.1)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ese es de 24dB/oct...pero 135Hz es medio alto.... no sé... habría que ver los satélites por donde han quedado. De todas formas eso no te va a molestar con el subwoofer. Lo más probable es que tengas una falla de construcción del baffle.


----------



## nicolas

Estan cortados a la misma frecuencia los satelites porque tiene parlantes de un rango de 120Hz a 10KHz y un tweeter domo jahro... al parecer era problema de relleno el tema ahi lo solucione... parece que no tenia buen relleno la parte trasera y me provocaba una distorsion en el woofer... ahora esta sonando y la verdad me sorprende la potencia que larga el TDA7294 y no se alcanza ni a entibiar el disipador...

La verdad que estoy re contento porque me salio lo mismo que hacer un tda2050 en puente y anda muchisimo mejor... gracias por su ayuda... cuando tenga tiempo probare los 4 tda2050 que me quedaron y que al parecer era por mucha tension... pienso regalarle un home para mi hermana...


----------



## ernestogn

Considerando la ecuacion de ganancia de un amplificador no inversor G=1(r2/r1),. 
encuentro que la ganancia de este amplificador esta en 23 veces, pero!!!
el datashet indica que esta deve ser mayor a 24. . tal ves no sea la gran diferencia , pero.. 
¿no sera esta un motivo para que MI amplificador oscile?!


----------



## mnicolau

El data dice que la ganancia debe ser mayor a 24*dB*, que no es lo mismo a 24 veces. 
Tu ganancia es de 23 veces = 27 dB.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

ok!!, al rato lo vi a eso..

tambien dice que la r de 2.2ohm  no deve mayor ., por las oscilaciones.
en ese caso, tenes idea cual seria la tolerancia? 5% 10% 50%
ahora voy a levantar todas las resistencias y medirlas,,.
sino armo un "modo simple" para provar los tda.--.


----------



## Agustinw

Hola, una pregunta ¿La placa bridge con lm1875 puede trabajar tanquilamente con altavoces de 6Ω?
Porque ahora tengo armado una placa mono para cada parlante y quiero cambiar por una bridge para cada parlante.
Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Agustinw dijo:


> Hola, una pregunta ¿La placa bridge con lm1875 puede trabajar tanquilamente con altavoces de 6Ω?
> Porque ahora tengo armado una placa mono para cada parlante y quiero cambiar por una bridge para cada parlante.
> Saludos


Sí, se puede. Hasta 6 ohms puede andar bien, pero no menos que eso.

De paso... si vas a armar un bridge (deduzco que andás en busca de más potencia), mejor armate un par de *TDA7294*, que es mucho mejor...


----------



## Agustinw

Gracias parece buena idea y de seguro va a ser mejor que armar el bridge supuestamente con +/-25v el 7294 me tendria que dar 40w seguro a 6Ω


----------



## nicolas

El precio en mendoza es el mismo para cualquiera de los 2 amplis... a mi me salio 10 cada TDA2050 y 21 el TDA7294...
Pregunte tambien por el LM1875 y me salia 18 pesos... te recomiendo el TDA7294... anda muy lindo vas a tener mas potencia y tambien a mi al menos me calentaba muchisimo menos que los otros en bridge...


----------



## Agustinw

Gracias por la recomendacion hoy mismo antes de ir al colegio voy a pasar a ver cuanto cuesta. Yo recuerdo que los lm1875 los pagaba alrededor de $12 el año pasado
Saludos


----------



## nicolas

si yo tambien creo que pague algo de 5 pesos los TDA2050 en esa epoca...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

nicolas dijo:


> ... te recomiendo el TDA7294... anda muy lindo vas a tener mas potencia y tambien a mi al menos me calentaba muchisimo menos que los otros en bridge...


El unico problema con el TDA7294 es que tenés que usar un trafo de 24+24V para sacarle la potencia que puede entregar... o poner 4 trafos de dicroicas en serie. Con el LM1875 en BTL podés usar un trafo mas simple de conseguir (12+12 o 15+15V) y un poco mas económico... , es decir... es mas apto para novatos.


----------



## Tavo

A mi me parece que el nivel de "complejidad" de ambos amplificadores es el mismo... De no ser por el costo de la fuente de alimentación...
Personalmente nunca me gustaron los amplificadores en puente, y no pienso armar uno; prefiero toda la vida un ampli armado normalmente como dios manda y con la potencia que andamos buscando. Con esto no estoy descalificando a los amplificadores en puente, es simplemente mi punto de vista, por eso mi recomendación... 

Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Tavo dijo:


> A mi me parece que el nivel de "complejidad" de ambos amplificadores es el mismo... De no ser por el costo de la fuente de alimentación...
> Personalmente nunca me gustaron los amplificadores en puente, y no pienso armar uno; prefiero toda la vida un ampli armado normalmente como dios manda y con la potencia que andamos buscando. Con esto no estoy descalificando a los amplificadores en puente, es simplemente mi punto de vista, por eso mi recomendación...
> 
> Saludos.



Estoy de acuerdo con tavo en la complejidad y bueno, los amplificadores en puente son un poco mas delicados, y el calor es algo un poco mas presente que en un diseño normal, sin embargo el amplificador en puente es una buena alternativa por ejemplo para un amplificador de guitarra, en una aplicacion por ejemplo de sonido en si, no me parecen la mejor alternativa. Claro eso depende del modelo, pero me refiero a los amplis en cuestion


----------



## josb86

que pasa si le pongo un parlante de 75W a 16 Ohm? se daña sirve?


----------



## adrianferrer

josb86 dijo:


> que pasa si le pongo un parlante de 75W a 16 Ohm? se daña sirve?



Supongo que si sirve pero con muy poca potencia ya que le estás poniendo más impedancia de lo normal (recuerda que a menor impedancia más potencia, con la desventaja que los amplificadores disiparán más calor, y que los integrados tienen límites con las impedancias que los cargues, por ejemplo; estos tda no soportan menos de 4 Ω y en puente lo mínimo son 8 Ω), con respecto a la potencia; lo ideal es que el parlante soporte más potencia de la que el amplificador es capaz de entregar, como siempre hay que sobredimensionar un poco para ir seguros...


----------



## Agustinw

Hola es que tengo una duda mi amplificador estereo lm1875 conectado en la pc tiene baja potencia sin distorcion y cuando lo conecto a la salida para auriculares de un minicomponente suena el doble de potente y no distorciona.¿tendre algun problema en la placa? o tengo que armarle un pre de ser asi me pueden recomendar alguno sensillo.

si lo puedo solucionar armo un bridge para poner un subwoofer y con esa potencia ya me satisfaceria
PD: con la salida de auriculares al 50% de vol ya me suena como en la pc al max
Saludos



Algo asi como esto funcionara bien es recomendable armarlo? http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_discret.php.
Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

A mi me pasa igual. Como que recuerdo que cuando pregunte por eso en el foro, me dijeron que era porque la salida de auriculares del minicomponente esta amplificada para que suenen mejor los auriculares y si le conectas esa señal al ampli, es como si le metieras una señal amplificada (poco, pero amplificada) a la entrada del ampli y este al amplificar lo hace con mas potencia porque la entrada es mas alta de lo normal.

Yo siempre lo use asi hasta que se me quemo la salida de auriculares del minicomponente, al destaparlo, se habian quemado 2 bobinas SMD y 1 resistencia, las cambie y funciono otravez pero me dijeron que eso sucedio por conectarlo al ampli.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## djwash

Vamos aclarando ciertas cosas.

Un amplificador esta formado por un preamplificador y una etapa de potencia, el preamplificador eleva la señal en tension y permite adaptar señales de otros aparatos, como asi tambien modificar la señal, el amplificador o etapa de potencia eleva en corriente.

En muchos equipos de musica la salida de auriculares es una adaptacion directa de la salida de parlantes, que mediante la ficha plug de los auriculares desconecta los parlantes al momento de enchufar un dispositivo.

Los amplificadores tienen ciertos componentes que determinan su ganancia, no es en todos la misma, por lo tanto algunos suenan mas o menos con la misma fuente de sonido, independientemente de si son integrados o no, lo que si es necesario que la señal que le metamos a un amplificador sea desde un preamplificador.

Algo a tener en cuenta cuando armen sus sistemas es incluir siempre un preamplificador propio en el aparato, asi sea suficiente la señal de la fuente de audio, deben poner un pre simple, con un TL072 por ejemplo.


----------



## Agustinw

Gracias por toda la data
¿Algo asi me podria servir pero sacando el pote del balance http://www.free-circuit.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/Pre-amp-Hifi-circuit2.gif?
Sañudos


----------



## djwash

No puedo ver el circuito del link, pero te dejo este que hice yo, no tiene control de tonos, prefiero que un amplificador tenga solo pre. Espero que te sirva.

En el PDF no dice cual es V+ o V-, donde dice supply es la alimentacion, GND es al medio, positivo y negativo fijate en el datasheet del IC, en este momento no me acuerdo, se alimenta con +-12VDC o +-15VDC...

Capacitores son de polyester 1uF, los potes pueden ser de 50K, se puede cablear y usar un solo pote estereo.

EDITADO: Borrados archivos equivocados, subidos archivos correctos.


----------



## Agustinw

Muchas gracias es justo como yo necensito una ultima preguntita y no te molesto mas...¿de cuanto tiene que ser el pote?
Saludos


----------



## djwash

Agustinw dijo:


> Muchas gracias es justo como yo necensito una ultima preguntita y no te molesto mas...¿de cuanto tiene que ser el pote?
> Saludos



Mira, edite el mensaje, habia subido PDF equivocados, como veras, en este que subi ahora los potes estan separados al igual que las entradas de audio, y tiene capacitores a la antrada, esto es necesario y se me escapo en el otro, al final NO arme el que subi antes, arme el que esta ahora en el mensaje editado, pero podes hacer las modificaciones en el que tiene el potenciometro estereo o cablear o cablear un pote estereo al pcb del PDF actual.


----------



## Agustinw

gracias cuando lo arme comento los resultados
saludos


----------



## Neodymio

Hola, hoy me puse a probar el ampli bridge tda2050 con un parlantito de 4 ohm y luego de un rato se empezó a oir un ruido bastante feo y un pitido, provenía del mp4. Luego lo saqué y lo sigue haciendo, o sea que se arruinó. 
Mi duda es si fue un corto a la salida de la señal del mp4 porque estaba conectado medio mal y en el suelo o si fue otra cosa (podría ser un pico de voltaje en la entrada que me quemó el aparatito?) ya que no se si puedo conectar otra cosa en el ampli, tengo miedo que se queme otra cosa.
Gracias


----------



## kiizin

listo, señores acabo de terminar mi ampli tda2050 bridged con una fuente de prueba de 9v partida ya que por error me dieron un trafo de 12vc/t 2 amp. pero bueno para prueba me servira y luego se lo pongo a un pre... ahora le comento funciona a la primera. pero tengo un problema a ver si me ayudan...

reproduce la musica y cuando no hay señal hace un ruuido como de interferencia ode oscilacion, nose. inclusive cuando lo desconecto de dvd y entre cada cancion, y cuando toca la musica se desaparece el ruido.

alguna sugerencia o se me paso algo, los tda son originales...

edito----
a raatos hay silencio, y solo se oye el hummmm minimo y si toco la terminal de entrada de auidio a masa o la tapa metalica delos caps. 1000mf, desaparece casi por completo...
pero si toco IN... se agrava y se oye horrible en hummmm, tambien cuando se conecta a la red o cuando no tiene nada conectado, se oye pero menos...


----------



## Agustinw

a mi me hacia tambien ruido pero cuando le puse potenciometro para el volumen se fue


----------



## YIROSHI

Neodymio dijo:


> Hola, hoy me puse a probar el ampli bridge tda2050 con un parlantito de 4 ohm y luego de un rato se empezó a oir un ruido bastante feo y un pitido, provenía del mp4. Luego lo saqué y lo sigue haciendo, o sea que se arruinó.
> Mi duda es si fue un corto a la salida de la señal del mp4 porque estaba conectado medio mal y en el suelo o si fue otra cosa (podría ser un pico de voltaje en la entrada que me quemó el aparatito?) ya que no se si puedo conectar otra cosa en el ampli, tengo miedo que se queme otra cosa.
> Gracias



Compañero Neodymio, un ampli TDA en modo Bridge no se puede conectar a 4 Ohm, te dara problemas minimo Impedancia de 8 Ohm, nos comentas que un sonido agudo provenia de tu MP4, tengo una duda amigo el MP4 sigue haciendo el sonido agudo o es el ampli?? bueno comentanos que te damos una mano en ello

Saludos.


----------



## JMON

saludo de nuevo amigo dela elecgtronica
me gustaria saber la mediada del aplaca  para mas ommenos calcular lo me voy a ganastar en meateriales y componentes


----------



## Neodymio

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañero Neodymio, un ampli TDA en modo Bridge no se puede conectar a 4 Ohm, te dara problemas minimo Impedancia de 8 Ohm, nos comentas que un sonido agudo provenia de tu MP4, tengo una duda amigo el MP4 sigue haciendo el sonido agudo o es el ampli?? bueno comentanos que te damos una mano en ello
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias YIROSHI, el ruido provenía del MP4, luego lo desconecté, lo probé con auriculares y el ruido seguía, lo raro es que el MP4 tiene un parlante exterior que se activa al desconectarle los auriculares o la ficha (mini jack 3,5), cuando ocurrió la falla, el pitido empezó con el cable aún puesto, tal vez no sea producido por el parlante sino por algún capacitor interno, ni idea.
 Por miedo a que la rotura fuese hecha por el amplificador no le conecté nada más. Antes lo probaba con un parlante de 8 ohm y no tuve ningún problema. Lo que haré es medir si existe algún voltaje en la entrada por si hubo alguna rotura que produzca el cortocircuito y luego probar otra vez con otro dispositivo reproductor.
Alguna otra cosa pudo ser?


----------



## YIROSHI

Neodymio dijo:


> Gracias YIROSHI, el ruido provenía del MP4, luego lo desconecté, lo probé con auriculares y el ruido seguía, lo raro es que el MP4 tiene un parlante exterior que se activa al desconectarle los auriculares o la ficha (mini jack 3,5), cuando ocurrió la falla, el pitido empezó con el cable aún puesto, tal vez no sea producido por el parlante sino por algún capacitor interno, ni idea.
> Por miedo a que la rotura fuese hecha por el amplificador no le conecté nada más. Antes lo probaba con un parlante de 8 ohm y no tuve ningún problema. Lo que haré es medir si existe algún voltaje en la entrada por si hubo alguna rotura que produzca el cortocircuito y luego probar otra vez con otro dispositivo reproductor.
> Alguna otra cosa pudo ser?




Compañero Neodymio, si  algun voltaje de oscilacion  sobrecargo algun condensador, y al momento de subir el volumen de salida del MP4 bye bye si amigo eso debes hacer es medir, ya que con una carga a 4 Ohm entra en corto la entrada, todo ampli TDA en modo puente minimo 8 Ohm porque habra muchos problemas ya te quedo de experiencia, lo bueno fue que no lo conectaste a tu PC o Laptop asi sea TDA o cualquier IC, asi no necesite Red Zobel Yo la recomiendo que sea instalada asi no tendran problemas, ya que su funcion es bloquear oscilaciones inversas si hubiese tenido una Red no tendrias problemas con tu MP4 y solo se hubiese recalentado el parlante o un daño en su bonina


----------



## Neodymio

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañero Neodymio, si  algun voltaje de oscilacion  sobrecargo algun condensador, y al momento de subir el volumen de salida del MP4 bye bye si amigo eso debes hacer es medir, ya que con una carga a 4 Ohm entra en corto la entrada, todo ampli TDA en modo puente minimo 8 Ohm porque habra muchos problemas ya te quedo de experiencia, lo bueno fue que no lo conectaste a tu PC o Laptop asi sea TDA o cualquier IC, asi no necesite Red Zobel Yo la recomiendo que sea instalada asi no tendran problemas, ya que su funcion es bloquear oscilaciones inversas si hubiese tenido una Red no tendrias problemas con tu MP4 y solo se hubiese recalentado el parlante o un daño en su bonina



Muchas gracias! en cuanto pueda le hago la red Zobel, y pensar que iba a poner un Ipod!
Ojalá no se haya dañado, mañana (mejor dicho hoy) les comento si se daño o si fue transitorio.


----------



## Agustinw

Neodymio dijo:


> y pensar que iba a poner un Ipod!



A mi me paso algo parecido en la escuela, estaban probando los amplificadores tda2040 que mis compañeros armaron y justo un compañero me pidio el celular para probar, en ese momento otro compañero lo escucha y le presta el mp4. El ampli de ese pibe era un desastre el profesor tenia medio de revisarlo, los cables estaban todos mal conectados y la placa metida en una caja de metal que quizas hasta estaba apoyada la placa en la chapa.Bueno la cosa fue que cuando conectaron el mp4 y encendieron la fuente de 12v para probar salio un olor a quemado del mp4 y se le derritio el plastico que esta debajo de la bateria de alguna manera entre todo esos cables la entrada estaba conectada a la fuente o yo que se algo paso, al mp4 le llegaron los 12vdc.
Desp de ver eso y pensar que me estaban pidiendo el celular a mi, me quede petrificado  jajaja
Saludos


----------



## Neodymio

Hola, acabo de testear alguna Vcc o Vca en la entrada de audio de mi Tda2050 puente y apenas conecté el multímetro en modo Vcc en los cables de entrada, se me quemó la Rx = 2.2ohm (específica para el TDA2050) del lado derecho. Ni idea si se quemó porque estaba mal o si es que no se debe conectar ninguna carga en la entrada (aunque la carga del multímetro no creo que sea alta)
Creo que debería mencionar que se me quemó 2 veces la misma pero del lado izquierdo cuando tenía entrada de ruidos o al conectar/desconectar el plug con el ampli prendido. Las resistencias son de 1/4w.
Gracias
PD: en los pocos segundos que pude medir, solo obtuve 0.2Vcc igual puede que sea un error de lectura cuando apenas conectás algo que suele ocurrir hasta que se estabilice.


----------



## Agustinw

Idealmente el voltimetro no tiene que generar ninguna carga(R infinita), pero a mi se me quemaron una ves las resistencias de la red zobel en los lm1875 al tocar con el dedo el miniplug me imagino que debe generar alguna interferencia.Desp de eso cambie las resistencias por unas de 1/2w y no se me quemaron mas.Fijate que el capasitor que esta en serie con la resistencia sea del valor correcto 470nf(474)
Saludos


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

¿La resistencia que hay de 22k grande al lado del IC en el modo simple estereo es de 1/2W o de 1/4W?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Neodymio

Limbo dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> ¿La resistencia que hay de 22k grande al lado del IC en el modo simple estereo es de 1/2W o de 1/4W?
> 
> Gracias.
> Saludos.



1/4w



Agustinw dijo:


> Idealmente el voltimetro no tiene que generar ninguna carga(R infinita), pero a mi se me quemaron una ves las resistencias de la red zobel en los lm1875 al tocar con el dedo el miniplug me imagino que debe generar alguna interferencia.Desp de eso cambie las resistencias por unas de 1/2w y no se me quemaron mas.Fijate que el capasitor que esta en serie con la resistencia sea del valor correcto 470nf(474)
> Saludos


Algo así me pasó con la resistencia que se me quemó 2 veces. Acabé de comprar 2 resistencias de 1 watt, ahora las pongo y pruebo.
Gracias


----------



## Limbo

> Buenas,
> 
> ¿La resistencia que hay de 22k grande al lado del IC en el modo simple estereo es de 1/2W o de 1/4W?
> 
> Gracias.
> Saludos.
> 1/4w


Lo decia porque en l amascara de componentes el dibujo es mas grande.. ¿Porque es mas grande si es de 1/4W?


----------



## ernestogn

Limbo dijo:


> Lo decia porque en l amascara de componentes el dibujo es mas grande.. ¿Porque es mas grande si es de 1/4W?



por que tiene los pines mas separados , y el layout del PCBwizar de la resistencia con pines mas separados es de una resistencia mas grande.


----------



## Neodymio

Yo contesté 1/4 porque así es la mía y no calentaba, ninguna calentaba en realidad, solo la Rx cuando entraba alguna señal no deseada de ruido.


----------



## Limbo

Pues las compro todas de 1/4 entonces.
Otra dudita, la fuente de alimentacion ¿Cual puedo hacer? No tengo mucha experiencia haciendo fuentes simetricas..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La R de la red zobel de salida DEBE ser de 1/2W o mejor aún, de 1W.


----------



## Limbo

¿Esa R que dices es la Rx?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Limbo dijo:


> ¿Esa R que dices es la Rx?


Es la que dice *R* en los PCB.


----------



## Limbo

ok.
Y para la fuente cual puedo utilizar? ¿Como la calculo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Limbo dijo:


> Y para la fuente cual puedo utilizar? ¿Como la calculo?


Limbo:
Deben haber un par de cientos de circuitos con fuentes de doble polaridad en el foro! Tomá cualquiera de ellas como base para diseñar la tuya (NO USES las que emplean un doblador de tensión para transformadores con secundarios de dos cables ). Hay un hilo de Fogonazo que habla profundamente sobre el diseño de fuentes de alimentación para audio y está entre los destacados de este mismo subforo... te recomiendo que la leas en detalle por que ahí está toda la información necesaria.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Este tda me parece de lo mas delicado posible, ayer use un amplificador que tenia ya tiempo de uso, pero solo al conectarlo, el sonido era bueno, pero una interferencia como el sonido de un transformador grande funcionando, no hice caso de momento ya que lo use para ver una pelicula y el sonido era alto haciendo que esta interferencia se ocultase, se acabo la pelicula, y lo fui a usar despues y se daño, los parlantes tratan de salirse con ese sonido de "corriente" creo que nunca mas lo armare. alguna idea del problema? ya lo habia usado antes con buen volumen y andaba bien


----------



## Limbo

Eres al primer usuario que le leo una critica a este integrado..


----------



## Neodymio

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Este tda me parece de lo mas delicado posible, ayer use un amplificador que tenia ya tiempo de uso, pero solo al conectarlo, el sonido era bueno, pero una interferencia como el sonido de un transformador grande funcionando, no hice caso de momento ya que lo use para ver una pelicula y el sonido era alto haciendo que esta interferencia se ocultase, se acabo la pelicula, y lo fui a usar despues y se daño, los parlantes tratan de salirse con ese sonido de "corriente" creo que nunca mas lo armare. alguna idea del problema? ya lo habia usado antes con buen volumen y andaba bien



Fijate si no tenés dañado el cable de entrada de señal para que no te entre ruido.


----------



## zopilote

DavidFelipe no mencionas el voltaje que estabas usando con el integrado ni su numero.


----------



## DavidFelipe

zopilote dijo:


> DavidFelipe no mencionas el voltaje que estabas usando con el integrado ni su numero.



Descuida yo se bien como funciona el amplificador por eso se que los integados son los que se dañaron, el proble es que se dañaron solos, lo alimentaba con 13+13 v a 3 amperios y la entrada no es ni fue porque ya le quite todo los cables y solo deje el parlante,m lo prendi y los conos tratan de salirse, es porque le llega corriente continua supongo, y en cuanto al usuario que dice que soy el primero en criticarlo, pues no se pero he viusto varios usuarios que tienen problemas con el ampli aun armado como debe ser, tal vez han desmejorado la produccion de los tda, en su tiempoo eran increiblkes y hablo porque tengo amplis de años que aun siguen vivo, y este no alcanzo los 4 meses dandoles exactamente el mismo uso


----------



## Tavo

Los integrados siguen siendo los mismos, hoy y hace 10 años atrás, no cambian. Lo que cambia es la forma en que los arman, qué fuente de señal le inyectan, que carga le conectan, qué fuente de alimentación le suministra energía...

Hay miles de cosas que cambian, antes que los integrados. Este amplificador, *armado como indica la hoja de datos* funciona excelente y sin problemas: Luego aparecen los que quieren "inventar" o descubrir la pólvora ya descubierta... y vienen con problemas...

Desde la alimentación, que debe ser correctamente *filtrada y desacoplada*, pasando por la correcta disipación, la adecuada fuente de señal sin oscilaciones, la carga... muchas cosas pueden ser causantes de fallos, obviamente errores humanos. La calidad de los componentes es algo importantísimo... sinó fijate qué marcas de componentes usan los amplificadores Hi-End... y después contame si tienen problemas...

NO son excesos, no es un exceso utilizar capacitores Nichicon en la fuente... para nada. Todo ayuda, para bien o para mal, pero todo ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Tavo dijo:


> Los integrados siguen siendo los mismos, hoy y hace 10 años atrás, no cambian. Lo que cambia es la forma en que los arman, qué fuente de señal le inyectan, que carga le conectan, qué fuente de alimentación le suministra energía...
> 
> Hay miles de cosas que cambian, antes que los integrados. Este amplificador, *armado como indica la hoja de datos* funciona excelente y sin problemas: Luego aparecen los que quieren "inventar" o descubrir la pólvora ya descubierta... y vienen con problemas...
> 
> Desde la alimentación, que debe ser correctamente *filtrada y desacoplada*, pasando por la correcta disipación, la adecuada fuente de señal sin oscilaciones, la carga... muchas cosas pueden ser causantes de fallos, obviamente errores humanos. La calidad de los componentes es algo importantísimo... sinó fijate qué marcas de componentes usan los amplificadores Hi-End... y después contame si tienen problemas...
> 
> NO son excesos, no es un exceso utilizar capacitores Nichicon en la fuente... para nada. Todo ayuda, para bien o para mal, pero todo ayuda.
> 
> Saludos.



Si? No me digas no sabia que habia que filtrar bien jaja y esas cosas que siempre dicen.
Ya hasta habla como algunos usuarios que prefiero no nombrar que siempre tratan a todos de novatos jaja en fin, eso de que los integrados son los mismos hoy y hace diez años SOLO puede saberse trabajando en la planta productora, obviamente PUEDE variar la calidad en diferentes paises de acuerdo a los lotes de produccion y demas asuntos de mercadeo, pero se esta comprobando que la calidad ha bajado sensiblemente, o no ecuentro otra explicacion. Sin embargo es economico tambien hay que ver eso y otros asuntos, pero para tareas exigentes es mejor a base de transistores pienso yo, no sea me traten mal por eso tambien. y no estoy hablando del amplificador que mostre paginas atras, hablo de uno mas antiguo que usaba casualmente para peliculas y video.


----------



## Tavo

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Si? No me digas no sabia que habia que filtrar bien jaja y esas cosas que siempre dicen.
> Ya hasta habla como algunos usuarios que prefiero no nombrar que siempre tratan a todos de novatos jaja en fin, eso de que los integrados son los mismos hoy y hace diez años SOLO puede saberse trabajando en la planta productora, obviamente PUEDE variar la calidad en diferentes paises de acuerdo a los lotes de produccion y demas asuntos de mercadeo, pero se esta comprobando que la calidad ha bajado sensiblemente, o no ecuentro otra explicacion. Sin embargo es economico tambien hay que ver eso y otros asuntos, pero para tareas exigentes es mejor a base de transistores pienso yo, no sea me traten mal por eso tambien. y no estoy hablando del amplificador que mostre paginas atras, hablo de uno mas antiguo que usaba casualmente para peliculas y video.


No sé a quien te referías ni tampoco me interesa que lo nombres.

Si lo que estás buscando es un amplificador "de fierro", es decir, que se banque castigos y aguante entonces tendrías que pensar en un amplificador discreto a transistores. En el foro hay un aporte muy bueno que hizo el usuario Crimson, es un ampli de 50W excelente, se llama "PA50"... Si armás ese amplificador seguramente no vas a tener problemas, está hecho para aguantar.

Los integrados también tienen un límite... no son indestructibles.

Saludos.

Acá lo encontré. Está completo completo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/518451/


----------



## tatajara

Hola compañeros 
Mira David me parece que lo que te dijo tavo no es para discriminar ni diferenciar lo único que el hiso fue darte su experiencia sobre los integrados que me parece que no es poca sino corregime tavo jeej a vos que a lo mejor no has armado muchos amplis, tampoco hay que nombrar a nadie me parece que esto es una comunidad para ayudarse y demás no para pelear 
Mira yo he armado barios de la serie tda y como dice tavo con su buena fuente y demás andan muy bien y hasta uno de ellos los he puesto a prueba y se la bancan bastante bien, es cuestión de a medida que armas y desarmas bayas descubriendo los secretos y a la hora de armar otro no cometas el mismo error 
Espero que no sea para discusión mi mensaje 
Saludos 
tatajara


----------



## SERGIOD

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Descuida yo se bien como funciona el amplificador por eso se que los integados son los que se dañaron, el proble es que se dañaron solos, lo alimentaba con 13+13 v a 3 amperios y la entrada no es ni fue porque ya le quite todo los cables y solo deje el parlante,m lo prendi y los conos tratan de salirse, es porque le llega corriente continua supongo, y en cuanto al usuario que dice que soy el primero en criticarlo, pues no se pero he viusto varios usuarios que tienen problemas con el ampli aun armado como debe ser, tal vez han desmejorado la produccion de los tda, en su tiempoo eran increiblkes y hablo porque tengo amplis de años que aun siguen vivo, y este no alcanzo los 4 meses dandoles exactamente el mismo uso



hola david para no seguir hablando sin saber a ciencia cierta cual es tu problema y seguir lanzando especulaciones que no van al caso sube algunas fotos tanto del amplificador y de la fuente claro que de ambas caras para echarle un ojo  a ver si mas de uno no se queda tuerto


----------



## chacarock

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañero Neodymio, si  algun voltaje de oscilacion  sobrecargo algun condensador, y al momento de subir el volumen de salida del MP4 bye bye si amigo eso debes hacer es medir, ya que con una carga a 4 Ohm entra en corto la entrada, todo ampli TDA en modo puente minimo 8 Ohm porque habra muchos problemas ya te quedo de experiencia, lo bueno fue que no lo conectaste a tu PC o Laptop asi sea TDA o cualquier IC, asi no necesite Red Zobel Yo la recomiendo que sea instalada asi no tendran problemas, ya que su funcion es bloquear oscilaciones inversas si hubiese tenido una Red no tendrias problemas con tu MP4 y solo se hubiese recalentado el parlante o un daño en su bonina



hola ami tambien me qumo el reproductor de MP3 una prueba mas de que esto del DIY no es por hacer economa. 
voy a averiguar lo de la red zobel que no se que es

abrazos

AZA: tengo mi bridge tda2040 funcionando con el doblador de tencion hace como un año y no he tenido problemas, cuales serian sus desventajas o por que o los recomiendas, pasa que son tancomodos para usar los transformadorsitos de las dicroicas que son tan economicos y fasiles de encontrar.

saludos


----------



## DavidFelipe

Bueno pido disculpas si alguien se sintio ofendido, pero creo que aqui en colombia traen pura basura, y aunque compre los originales no vivieron mucho, ayer miré minuciosamente el amplificador, cada componente y demas y bueno pasó lo siguiente:

Descubri que un TDA2050 habia muerto y el otro estaba bien (lo probe aparte)
Al cambiarlo recupere el amplificador pero hay un problema, cuando le entra señal sigue haciendo el ruido de interferencia que nombre antes, pero se calla al tocar pin 3 de cualquiera de los 2 integrados (disipador) cabe resaltar que estan aislados y por si hubiera dudas los probe sin disipador y toque directamente el integrado, por lo demas anda bien, revise el desacople de continua, cap/resistencia que mejoran la respuesta del parlante en altas frecuencias, la placa esta intacta y demás, esto me recuerda al usuario que lo armo de cero y seguia sin andar, puesto que lo revise a fondo me quede sin opciones y acudo a ustedes compañeros para ver si se puede salvar o armo el de a base de transistores como dijo el compañero Tavo. Gracias


----------



## Neodymio

chacarock dijo:


> hola ami tambien me qumo el reproductor de MP3 una prueba mas de que esto del DIY no es por hacer economa.
> voy a averiguar lo de la red zobel que no se que es
> 
> abrazos
> 
> AZA: tengo mi bridge tda2040 funcionando con el doblador de tencion hace como un año y no he tenido problemas, cuales serian sus desventajas o por que o los recomiendas, pasa que son tancomodos para usar los transformadorsitos de las dicroicas que son tan economicos y fasiles de encontrar.
> 
> saludos


Ahora que lo veo ya trae red Zobel y Ezavalla me recomendó usar 1w minimo



DavidFelipe dijo:


> Bueno pido disculpas si alguien se sintio ofendido, pero creo que aqui en colombia traen pura basura, y aunque compre los originales no vivieron mucho, ayer miré minuciosamente el amplificador, cada componente y demas y bueno pasó lo siguiente:
> 
> Descubri que un TDA2050 habia muerto y el otro estaba bien (lo probe aparte)
> Al cambiarlo recupere el amplificador pero hay un problema, cuando le entra señal sigue haciendo el ruido de interferencia que nombre antes, pero se calla al tocar pin 3 de cualquiera de los 2 integrados (disipador) cabe resaltar que estan aislados y por si hubiera dudas los probe sin disipador y toque directamente el integrado, por lo demas anda bien, revise el desacople de continua, cap/resistencia que mejoran la respuesta del parlante en altas frecuencias, la placa esta intacta y demás, esto me recuerda al usuario que lo armo de cero y seguia sin andar, puesto que lo revise a fondo me quede sin opciones y acudo a ustedes compañeros para ver si se puede salvar o armo el de a base de transistores como dijo el compañero Tavo. Gracias


Tenés un problema de masa, el disipador no necesita ir aislado en el modo bridge porque las patas 3 de c/u va unida en el PCB


----------



## Limbo

¿Que es eso de que este integrado quema los reproductores? ¿Solo en modo puente o tambien en modo simple?


----------



## djwash

No se si lo escribi en este hilo o en otro, pero de todas formas lo repito:







_Y u no_ usan un preamplificador?!?!? Todo amplificador debe llevar un preamplificador, por varias razones, entre ellas no presentar una carga para la fuente de audio y en caso de falla no enviar CC hacia ella, por eso es que se dañan los reproductores en caso de falla en un amplificador.

Con un pre se vuelve mas flexible, ya que aunque sea poca la señal de entrada este puede aumentarla, y si colocas un pre con tonos es mejor aun en cierta forma...

No es un tema de los IC, esto puede pasar con cualquier amplificador.


----------



## Limbo

Pero si utilizas un mp3 o un movil que te da señal de linea.. no hace falta preamplificacion.. ¿Se pueden estropear?


----------



## djwash

Por lo visto no entendiste nada.

Si el amplificador (entiendase etapa de potencia de cualquier naturaleza) falla y arroja CC en su entrada de señal lo que "ve" esta tension es el pre, y si no esta presente, esta tension es vista por la fuente de audio y puff.

Todo sistema amplificador decente tiene un preamplificador antes de la etapa de potencia, todas las consolas, mixer y demas tienen muchos OPAMP dentro y operan con señal de linea desde el principio.

Habria que ver que tienen a la salida cada fuente de audio como mp3 o movil, no es lo mismo un preamplificador que un amplificador...


----------



## DavidFelipe

Entiendo lo que quizo decir limbo, en algunos moviles la señal de salida por si ya es grande para levantar comodamente el amplificador, pero djwash se refiere que hay que usarlo mas por proteccion que por aumentar esa señal proveniente, y si, es de gran utilidad, aunque personalmente nunca me han dañado un reproductor o fuente de audio aun habiendo fallado, y creo que tomaré en cuenta lo que enuncia el compañero djwash para futuros proyectos


----------



## djwash

djwash dijo:


> Habria que ver que tienen a la salida cada fuente de audio como mp3 o movil, no es lo mismo un preamplificador que un amplificador...



Y de esto que me decis??

Usar la señal de un amplificador para alimentar otro amplificador... Habria que analizarlo pero no es buena idea...


----------



## Agustinw

Hace unos dias termine el pre que me paso Djwash funciono muy bien y tiene muy poco ruido 
aca estan las fotitos
Aunque a todo volumen me parece que los lm1875 no llegan a la potencia max porque no se oye nada de distorcion ni un poquito
Los parlantes que uso son los que se ven en la ultima foto son sony de 2 vias 50w estan como nuevos los consegui este mes por mercado libre a tan solo $75 c/u apenas los vi instantaneamente los compre


----------



## djwash

Que bueno, proba poniendo capacitores de polyester en vez de esos...

Tambien podes cambiar algunos valores para obtener mas ganancia...


----------



## Tavo

Te quedó muy bien el preamp Agustín. 

Podrías poner un link sobre ese aporte que hizo DjWash? (daniel era, no? )

Saludos.

PS: Por otra parte, estoy muy de acuerdo sobre lo que dice djwash sobre los preamplificadores. Es muy bueno usarlo, no solo para levantar la señal, sino también a modo de protección, se entiende perfectamente la explicación...


----------



## Limbo

> PS: Por otra parte, estoy muy de acuerdo sobre lo que dice djwash sobre los preamplificadores. Es muy bueno usarlo, no solo para levantar la señal, sino también a modo de protección, se entiende perfectamente la explicación...


No sabia que se pusieran tambien por proteccion de las fuentes de señal.. Pues nada, pre para el ampli..
Yo tambien espero ese previo de djwash..


----------



## djwash

Antes de publicar un mensaje lean todo en contenido jajaja.

Esta aquí_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/627066/ _

Si lo arman y les parace bueno puedo hacer alguna modificación a pedido, tanto al circuito como al PCB, lo hice con la idea de un previo sin tonos, ya que no encontré, o quizás no busque bien, en fin espero les sirva...


----------



## Limbo

> Antes de publicar un mensaje lean todo en contenido jajaja.


Soy partidario de leer antes de publicar, pero, son casi 100 paginas, voy leyendo pero de a poco..

Pues ahora solo me queda la fuente de alimentacion que me esta dando guerra porque no tengo mucha experiencia con las alimentaciones...


----------



## Tavo

djwash dijo:


> Antes de publicar un mensaje lean todo en contenido jajaja.


Yo también vengo siguiendo este tema desde hace mucho tiempo, pero nunca había visto ese aporte! 

Limbo, las fuentes de alimentación... sobre todo para este amplificador... son muy fáciles de hacer!! ¿Qué es lo que se te complica?
Es simplemente un puente rectificador, dos condensadores de 4700uF 35V y dos de 100nF cerámicos... y asunto terminado.. 

Saludos.


----------



## Limbo

> Limbo, las fuentes de alimentación... sobre todo para este amplificador... son muy fáciles de hacer!! ¿Qué es lo que se te complica?
> Es simplemente un puente rectificador, dos condensadores de 4700uF 35V y dos de 100nF cerámicos... y asunto terminado..


Bueno, estoy intentando diseñarla un poco mas "exacta" con los calculos del post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/ pero me estoy volviendo un poco loco con los valores que me dan los calculos..

¿Tu que fuente utilizas? Si es que tienes este ampli montado..


----------



## djwash

Limbo dijo:


> Bueno, estoy intentando diseñarla un poco mas "exacta" con los calculos del post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/ pero me estoy volviendo un poco loco con los valores que me dan los calculos..
> 
> ¿Tu que fuente utilizas? Si es que tienes este ampli montado..





Tavo dijo:


> Es simplemente un puente rectificador, dos condensadores de 4700uF 35V y dos de 100nF cerámicos... y asunto terminado..
> 
> Saludos.







Limbo dijo:


> No sabia que se pusieran tambien por proteccion de las fuentes de señal.. Pues nada, pre para el ampli..
> Yo tambien espero ese previo de djwash..




No es la razon principal, es el resultado de un diseño decente, por todos lados siempre hay diseños de amplificadores sin previo y esta muy bien, pero en la practica el pre es un componente mas del sistema, como la proteccion de parlantes por ejemplo.

En muchos casos hay diferencia de sonido entre la señal directa al ampli y la señal con pre de por medio, tambien es necesario por que seguro han puesto el dedito en la entrada de un ampli y han escuchado un TUUUUUMMM o ruidos raros, en amplificadores de alta potencia esto puede ser muy peligroso haciendo oscilar o enviar DC al parlante o quemar la etapa de salida, muchos diran "Le ponemo un pote le ponemo", esto puede ser peor...

Y tambien hay otro monton de razones mas tecnicas seguramente Δ...


----------



## Agustinw

djwash dijo:


> Que bueno, proba poniendo capacitores de polyester en vez de esos...
> 
> Tambien podes cambiar algunos valores para obtener mas ganancia...



¿Cambiandole los capasitores a polyester va a aumentar la salida del pre?
Saludos


----------



## djwash

No, los capacitores que lleva son de polyester de 1uF cada uno, en la salida lleva dos en paralelo.

Cambia R16 y R28 por 4.7K o ponele otra de 10K en paralelo asi deberias aumentar la ganancia...


----------



## Agustinw

djwash dijo:


> No, los capacitores que lleva son de polyester de 1uF cada uno, en la salida lleva dos en paralelo.
> 
> Cambia R16 y R28 por 4.7K o ponele otra de 10K en paralelo asi deberias aumentar la ganancia...



En el esquema que me pasaste no tengo r28 ¿pero te referis a las resistencias de 10k de los pines 1 y 6 del tl072 que van a masa?
Saludos


----------



## djwash

R16 y R28 son las resistencias de 10K que van entre el pin 2 y GND y entre el pin 6 y GND...


----------



## Limbo

Entonces, para el tda2030 me servira con:
Transformador 10,6 - 0 - 10,6V 2A ¿Si no encuentro de 10V me sirve con 9V o con 12V?
El puente de diodos de 6A ¿significa que necesito diodos de 6A cada uno?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

No entiendo como un ic TIRA TANTO

El TDA2030  tira con un transformador de 13+13 de 500mA de hay que tengas un 10+10  2A es lo mismo te va a funcionar es mas no se te va  a romper nunca la fuente ahora si queires ponerle mas TDA2030 podes??? siiiiiii con esa fuente podes poner 5 de ellos o sea no se como o que configuracion o que amp o que le agragaste a la salida no entiendo los que yo e armdo con este integrado el trasformadoes de de 13+13 500nA que despues de unos diodos 1N4004 (puente) y dos capacitores de 2200mF y dos de 100nF es suficiente para hacer ruido.


----------



## Limbo

> o sea no se como o que configuracion o que amp o que le agragaste a la salida no entiendo los que yo e armdo con este integrado el trasformadoes de de 13+13 500nA que despues de unos diodos 1N4004 (puente) y dos capacitores de 2200mF y dos de 100nF es suficiente para hacer ruido.


Voy a montar esta pcb https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/


----------



## Agustinw

No puedo conseguir capasitores de polyester de 1 microfaradio fui a dos casas de electronia en una me ofrecieron pero de 400v y quedaba re grande asi que no lo compre


----------



## djwash

Vienen de 100V con una forma pequeña, de 1cm x 1cm x 5mm, es cuestion de buscar, y si, los de 400 son enormes...


----------



## electroconico

djwash dijo:


> Antes de publicar un mensaje lean todo en contenido jajaja.
> 
> Esta aquí_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/627066/ _
> 
> Si lo arman y les parace bueno puedo hacer alguna modificación a pedido, tanto al circuito como al PCB, lo hice con la idea de un previo sin tonos, ya que no encontré, o quizás no busque bien, en fin espero les sirva...



Hola

Podrías compartir el diagrama  ??

Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Si vas armar el Bridge 2.0 es un trasformador de 15+15 de 1,5A si es el simple 15+15 500mA si vas por el stereo 15+15 1,5A fijate que no pasan los 20watts si dicen 150Watts o mas yo dejo de llamarme el mago de woz

Si queres ir por todo el TDA2030 lo alimentacion es de 20+20 por 2A  

El datasheet muestra el punto max es de 28Watts a 14+14 que te da una fuente de 1A

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/25043/STMICROELECTRONICS/TDA2030.html


----------



## Limbo

> si vas por el stereo 15+15 1,5A fijate que no pasan los 20watts si dicen 150Watts o mas yo dejo de llamarme el mago de woz


¿15+15 te refieres al voltaje del secundario o al voltaje DC final?

Pero a ver, auqnue no pasen de 20W el integrado, su rendimiento no es del 100% asi que hay energia que se pierde y esa potencia perdida tiene que poder aguantarla el transformador ¿no?


----------



## djwash

Yes, aqui dejo el esquema, esta medio despelotado ya que lo hice hace un tiempo, ahora manejo un poco mejor el Eagle, pero de todas formas quedan parecido medio desordenados los esquemas pero bien los pcb...


----------



## mnicolau

Nuevas versiones 3.0 de ambos circuitos. Modificados los layouts para disminuir al mínimo posible las oscilaciones y el calentamiento del IC derecho en el modo BTL.

Gracias Eduardo (ezavalla) por los consejos y Cacho por la actualización del 1º post como siempre 

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Limbo dijo:


> Voy a montar esta pcb https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/


Fijate antes de empezar en el tema del ampli, que fue actualizado (hace un rato) a la versión 3.0.

Por la potencia del trafo, lo mínimo mínimo mínimo que podrías usar es uno que entregue tanto como la potencia RMS del ampli. Con eso el rendimiento será aceptable y si es más, mejor.
Digamos, si querés 15W de audio necesitás un trafo de 15W y eso son cerca de 20VA (18,75 para ser exactos, es P/0,8=15/0,8).
Si querés 30W vas a necesitar unos 40VA y así.

Esto es el mínimo de los mínimos. Más saludable es usar algo que ande en el orden de 1,5 a 3 veces ese número, según el caso.
Es una regla poco seria la que te paso acá, pero funciona bastante bien.

Lo del rendimiento y demás que decís es cierto, pero te ayuda (o mejor dicho, ayuda al trafo) el hecho de que no vas a pedirle esa potencia continuamente, sino sólo en picos y con eso puede ser más chico el núcleo 

Saludos


----------



## Limbo

> Fijate antes de empezar en el tema del ampli, que fue actualizado (hace un rato) a la versión 3.0.


Me di cuenta si.


> Por la potencia del trafo, lo mínimo mínimo mínimo que podrías usar es uno que entregue tanto como la potencia RMS del ampli.


El miedo que tengo es quedarme corto y quemar el trafo..

Oye, y un transfiormador de 12V de dicroica no me servira? o me paso de voltaje al rectificarlo? Me da unos 17Vdc..¿demasiado o no? El transformador es de 50VA

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Gracias Mariano por las nuevas actualizaciones, ya están guardadas y reemplazadas. 

Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

mnicolau dijo:


> *EDIT 21/03/2012:* Versiones 3.0 de ambos circuitos. Modificado el layout para mejorar prestaciones y disminuir oscilaciones indebidas.
> 
> Datos Adicionales:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 69699



realmente esta fascinante estas actualizaciones estoy pensando hacer en modo bridge con el tda 2050


----------



## Mauro555

Dios! tengo unas ganas tremendas de armar este ampli! pero me *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* el trafo! tengo uno toroidal 3A por rama que rectificados me dan +-25VCC! me paso por 5v, que pena 
Aclaro que cuento con 2 TDA2050 originales -.-


----------



## Tavo

Mauro555 dijo:


> Dios! tengo unas ganas tremendas de armar este ampli! pero me *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* el trafo! tengo uno toroidal 3A por rama que rectificados me dan +-25VCC! me paso por 5v, que pena
> Aclaro que cuento con 2 TDA2050 originales -.-


Mauro, qué problema te hacés??? 

Guardá esos TDA2050 para otra cosa, y comprate un par de LM1875, con estos chips sí vas a poder, y tienen la misma calidad (quizá más) que los TDA2050. El sonido es muy bueno.

Si lo armás con esa tensión, te diría que no bajes de 8 ohms de carga... por seguridad. 

Saludos.


----------



## Mauro555

Tavo dijo:


> Mauro, qué problema te hacés???
> 
> Guardá esos TDA2050 para otra cosa, y comprate un par de LM1875, con estos chips sí vas a poder, y tienen la misma calidad (quizá más) que los TDA2050. El sonido es muy bueno.
> 
> Si lo armás con esa tensión, te diría que no bajes de 8 ohms de carga... por seguridad.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Tavo, gracias por preocuparte, pero el LM1875 soporta 25Vcc, no iría muy exigido al tener la misma tensión?


----------



## mnicolau

De nada gente, espero se reduzcan los problemas que han tenido algunos en el modo bridge.

Mauro, el 1875 se banca hasta +-30[V], así que con ese transformador andás perfecto. Las tensiones que indiqué no son las máximas, sino las "recomendadas".

Saludos


----------



## Mauro555

mnicolau dijo:


> De nada gente, espero se reduzcan los problemas que han tenido algunos en el modo bridge.
> 
> Mauro, el 1875 se banca hasta +-30[V], así que con ese transformador andás perfecto. Las tensiones que indiqué no son las máximas, sino las "recomendadas".
> 
> Saludos



Uh perfecto! gracias! en estos dias me pongo!

Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

mnicolau dijo:


> De nada gente, espero se reduzcan los problemas que han tenido algunos en el modo bridge.
> 
> Mauro, el 1875 se banca hasta +-30[V], así que con ese transformador andás perfecto. Las tensiones que indiqué no son las máximas, sino las "recomendadas".
> 
> Saludos



que recomendaciones mas nos darías para el modo bridge algún dato extra tal vez que la vaquelita sea de acrílico o que el amperaje sea exactamente de tantos amperios o el disipador a usar sea como el que se usan para computadoras(la que está en el microprocesador) o mas grandes


----------



## Neodymio

SERGIOD dijo:


> que recomendaciones mas nos darías para el modo bridge algún dato extra tal vez que la vaquelita sea de acrílico o que el amperaje sea exactamente de tantos amperios o el disipador a usar sea como el que se usan para computadoras(la que está en el microprocesador) o mas grandes



Yo uso uno de una Pentium 4 para 2 TDA2050 en puente y anda perfecto, si querés que anden frios con un cooler tenés de sobra ("al palo" con cooler llega a 32ºC creo con temperatura ambiente normal de 25ºC, medidos por mi)


----------



## jorger

driver2012 dijo:
			
		

> Amigos ,
> quisiera armar un amplificador de 1000w para carro o una "planta", tienen algun diceño
> gracias...


Usa el buscador del foro que hay algunos muy buenos.


----------



## electroconico

djwash dijo:


> Yes, aqui dejo el esquema, esta medio despelotado ya que lo hice hace un tiempo, ahora manejo un poco mejor el Eagle, pero de todas formas quedan parecido medio desordenados los esquemas pero bien los pcb...



Gracias pana !!





mnicolau dijo:


> Nuevas versiones 3.0 de ambos circuitos. Modificados los layouts para disminuir al mínimo posible las oscilaciones y el calentamiento del IC derecho en el modo BTL.
> 
> Gracias Eduardo (ezavalla) por los consejos y Cacho por la actualización del 1º post como siempre
> 
> Saludos



Impecables los pcbs , te quedaron de lujo.

Solo te haría la recomendación de agregar el esquemático en el pdf así uno sabe que anda conectando.(por lo menos para quien  se tome la molestia de revisar que arma)

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## adrianferrer

mnicolau dijo:


> Nuevas versiones 3.0 de ambos circuitos. Modificados los layouts para disminuir al mínimo posible las oscilaciones y el calentamiento del IC derecho en el modo BTL.
> 
> Gracias Eduardo (ezavalla) por los consejos y Cacho por la actualización del 1º post como siempre
> 
> Saludos


Excelente! cada vez mejor este aporte.. mil gracias Mariano...
P.D.: no se si estoy un poco perdido pero no veo los valores para Rx y Cx, los que llegan nuevos al post y no tienen los pdf anteriores van a estar preguntando eso una y otra vez 
Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Los valores de Rx y Cx estan en una imagen adjunta en el primer mensaje, eso tambien es nuevo y esa imagen ayuda mucho mas.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## adrianferrer

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Los valores de Rx y Cx estan en una imagen adjunta en el primer mensaje, eso tambien es nuevo y esa imagen ayuda mucho mas.
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



De verdad que ayuda mucho, dice casi todo lo que nos interesa jeje no la había visto.. no se si porque me fui directo a ver los pdf o mi navegador no la cargó.. el caso es que ahora si la veo y es como todo trabajo de Mariano; bien prolijo.


----------



## SKYFALL

mnicolau dijo:


> Nuevas versiones 3.0 de ambos circuitos. Modificados los layouts para disminuir al mínimo posible las oscilaciones y el calentamiento del IC derecho en el modo BTL.
> 
> Gracias Eduardo (ezavalla) por los consejos y Cacho por la actualización del 1º post como siempre
> 
> Saludos



Hola Mariano muchas gracias por la version 3.0 de tus circuitos, debo decir que se ven mejor distribuidos y mas cortas las pistas, en el modo BTL tuve problemas de sobrecalentamiento cuando lo utilice con LM1875, parecia una plancha  y no le podia dar todo el volumen porque se iba al shutdown, :enfadado: aunque luego solucione el problema colocando un disipador de mayor sección y adicionando un circuito con un ventilador controlado por temperatura el cual mantenia frescos los integrados.

En los proximos dias que espero tener algo de tiempo (dado que hace menos de una semana estuve en vacaciones y tuve todo el tiempo disponible y me la pase durmiendo ) voy a meterle mano al circuito BTL y publicare como me fue, salvo logre reparar la impresora ya que se seco el cartucho y no me imprime nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

15+15 es el final el tranformador mide 13+13 al restificarlo es 15+15 mira te lo digo por experiencia lo que estas diciendo esta bien usalo nosotro lo que te desimo es que estas metiendo un motor MustangGT en un Fiat600, pero claro que te va a servir y te va a sobrar entendes. Usalo no hay problema solo te decia que estos no consumen mucho nada mas puro consejos de agluien que armo y reparo home theater desde que salieron


----------



## Limbo

Si entiendo lo que dices pero con esto d elos transformadores y fuentes estoy verde, siempre he utilizado cargadores de moviles o adaptadores de corriente de otros aparatos.. por eso siento si soy pesado  pero no me queda claro que tengo que comprar..

Por ejemplo un transfo de 10V+10V 2A ¿iria bien? 
¿Que diodos utilizo entonces para el rectificador?


----------



## oswaldo10

cuando cnstruyes un transformador debes saber para  que lo vas a utilizar cuanto voltaje y amperaje necesita el aparato en el va a trabajar y y asi sabes que calibre de alambre utilizas para los devanados, sabiendo esto pones los diodos que necesitas


----------



## yuccez

mnicolau dijo:


> Nuevas versiones 3.0 de ambos circuitos. Modificados los layouts para disminuir al mínimo posible las oscilaciones y el calentamiento del IC derecho en el modo BTL.
> 
> Gracias Eduardo (ezavalla) por los consejos y Cacho por la actualización del 1º post como siempre
> 
> Saludos



gracias de antemano por todos los aportes, bueno sucede que recientemente destripe un sistema 2.1 de perfectchoice y contaba con 2 yd2030 y un tda2030, imagino que los dos primeros para los parlantes estereo y el tda para el sub, que de verdad daba muy buenos bajos para ser solo alimentado por 15w, bueno el dilema reside en que el trafo dice; 11x2V 1A, (dos cables rojos y uno negro), como es esto posible??? por el amperaje tan bajo del trafo que se logre alimetar los tres integrados, aparte de algun preamp y flitro pasabajos que seguro llevaba


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Limbo dijo:


> Si entiendo lo que dices pero con esto d elos transformadores y fuentes estoy verde, siempre he utilizado cargadores de moviles o adaptadores de corriente de otros aparatos.. por eso siento si soy pesado  pero no me queda claro que tengo que comprar..
> 
> Por ejemplo un transfo de 10V+10V 2A ¿iria bien?
> ¿Que diodos utilizo entonces para el rectificador?



si comprate ese transformaodor y 4 diodos 1N5401 con eso y 2 capacitores de 2200µF 25V estas hecho ya tienes tu fuente

no eres molesto eres un poco incredulo y no te tienes fe (algo bastante inseguro). Tiene que empezar a sacarte ese miedo el mejor de lo proyecto que haces es aquel que por probar otra alternativas te funciono mediano o mejor, pero el punto es que funciono y eso es lo que motiva a seguir.
En fin cómprate ese transformador de 10+10, los diodos, los capasitores y disfruta


----------



## ernestogn

yuccez dijo:


> gracias de antemano por todos los aportes, bueno sucede que recientemente destripe un sistema 2.1 de perfectchoice y contaba con 2 yd2030 y un tda2030, imagino que los dos primeros para los parlantes estereo y el tda para el sub, que de verdad daba muy buenos bajos para ser solo alimentado por 15w, bueno el dilema reside en que el trafo dice; 11x2V 1A, (dos cables rojos y uno negro), como es esto posible??? por el amperaje tan bajo del trafo que se logre alimetar los tres integrados, aparte de algun preamp y flitro pasabajos que seguro llevaba


Si te fijas en la hoja de datos , con +-12 o +-13V que deverias tener a la salida de la fuente el TDA2030 te estara entregando entre 4 y 5W por canal .. te da bastante justo (un poco corto ) la potencia del trafo.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Bueno lo arme y debo decir que es muy bueno, el sonido lo siento mas limpio que nunca (teniendo en cuenta que siguen siendo tda2050) aunque dije que no los vorlveria a armar, veo que trabajan bien, espero los integrados no se cansen pronto , con 12ohm (6ohm x 2 en serie) Gracias por los aportes mnicolau


----------



## Limbo

> no eres molesto eres un poco incredulo y no te tienes fe (algo bastante inseguro).


No es del todo cierto eso  Si soy un poco inseguro, repito muchas veces las cosas para asegurarme de que estan bien hechas.. Pero pregunto tanto porque no tengo dinero para andar malgastando en un transformador que no me sirva para el proyecto.. tengo presupuesto limitado.. por eso soy tan pesado..
Despues de pensarlo, lo miro en la web donde compro los trafos y no esta el de 10+10V 
Cual escojo de aqui: http://sabersl.com/ Perdona que no ponga el link directo pero no se puede poner el enlace a la lista directamente..
Hay de 12+12V 2A pero es de 24VA ¿no es un poco justo? Suponiendo que el tda2030 con una carga de 8ohms me da 12W en su salida, ya son 24W en total solo de consumo y segun dijo Cacho necesitaria minimo minimo 35VA para andar bien..

¿No iria mejor un 12+12V 4A que es de 48VA?

No quiero quitarte la razon pero es que como hay diversidad de opinion.. no sé a cual agarrarme.. supongo que una opinion es margen de seguridad y la otra es jugar al limite ¿o no?

Respecto al trafo, el dinero no importa porque me lo dejan barato, muy barato..

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Nuyel

Si es monofonico el de 2A va bien, como dije antes yo tengo un TDA2030 alimentado con trafo de 24V@2A con derivación central (se supone cataloga como 48W) y funciona perfecto, según los cálculos que hice rectificado te salen como 16V que es lo que decía en el datasheet y a 2A puede tolerar la corriente pico de consumo sin ningún problema en 8Ω, de hecho hasta le he conectado 4Ω y lo tolera, pero claro que no en Hi-Fi


----------



## Limbo

> Si es monofonico el de 2A va bien


Es estereo.. unos 24W


----------



## Tavo

Si tenés bien refrigerado el chip, incluso podrías poner esos dos parlantes de 6 ohms en *paralelo*, no creo que le pase nada con una carga de 3 ohms. Si la tensión de alimentación es menor de +-20Vcc, no creo que pase nada. Es que así con 12 ohms de carga estás perdiendo mucha potencia...

Saludos.


----------



## oswaldo10

aca en colombia hacerlo tu mismo ese trafo te 24V a 4A te costaria 10 euros


----------



## jorger

Tavo dijo:


> Si tenés bien refrigerado el chip, incluso podrías poner esos dos parlantes de 6 ohms en serie


Mejor dicho en paralelo no? 



> , no creo que le pase nada con una carga de 3 ohms. Si la tensión de alimentación es menor de +-20Vcc, no creo que pase nada. Es que así con 12 ohms de carga estás perdiendo mucha potencia...
> 
> Saludos


+1, pero no pierde potencia, directamente no la da.Que para el caso es lo mismo 
Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

jorger dijo:


> Mejor dicho en paralelo no?








 Es cierto, me confundí.



jorger dijo:


> +1, pero no pierde potencia, directamente no la da.Que para el caso es lo mismo
> Saludos.


Lo mismo digo... 

Saludos!


----------



## TetsuoTNT

mnicolau dijo:


> Nuevas versiones 3.0 de ambos circuitos. Modificados los layouts para disminuir al mínimo posible las oscilaciones y el calentamiento del IC derecho en el modo BTL.
> 
> Gracias Eduardo (ezavalla) por los consejos y Cacho por la actualización del 1º post como siempre
> 
> Saludos



Ezavalla, Cacho y gracias a usted también. He montado la versión 2030 y suena muy bien.
Esperando a ver si me traen los 2050.


----------



## Cacho

De nada Tetsuo, pero no tengo ningún mérito ni en la elaboración ni en el desarrollo de este proyecto. Yo sólo actualicé el primer post ocn lo que MNicolau me pidió que pusiera ahí.

Los créditos van para él y para EZavala que colaboró en el desarrollo.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo

He estado viendo el datasheet del tda2030, pero no sé que es el "Drain current" ¿Alguien me lo explica? Entiendo que es la intensidad que consume el bicho pero no estoy seguro..

Otra duda que se me olvido de los calculos de la primera pagina. Cuando calculas la intensidad que pasara por el rectificador ¿ese valor se tiene que partir entre dos? Es decir ¿es la intensidad total entre las dos ramas?


----------



## TetsuoTNT

Tengo un par de dudas:
En otro tema me aconsejaron poner unos diodos de protección para los TDA2030, que no eran necesarios para los 2040 y 2050. Tengo el ampli terminado y funcionando (muy bien, por cierto), y acabo de ver que no he contado con ellos. Aunque hay poco sitio creo que me podría apañar para ponerlos. ¿Debo hacerlo?
¿Hay alguna variación de componentes al usar parlantes de 4 Ohm?


----------



## zopilote

Si tu integrado tiene la terminacion A (TDA2030A) no nesecita los diodos protectores, pero si es que no lo tiene (antiguo) deberas adicionarle si lo alimentas con fuente simple.


----------



## TetsuoTNT

zopilote dijo:


> Si tu integrado tiene la terminacion A (TDA2030A) no nesecita los diodos protectores, pero si es que no lo tiene (antiguo) deberas adicionarle si lo alimentas con fuente simple.



Esos son. TDA2030A. Lo alimento con una fuente simétrica variable regulada de 0 a ±27V. De momento lo he probado máximo ±16.5V. He ido subiendo voltaje sesión tras sesión. Tengo entendido que éstos aguantan un pelín más de voltaje que los 2030 normales, hasta ±22V si no me equivoco. Pero yo creo que no les voy a subir más, porque así ya van perfectos.
Ahora voy a hacerles un preamplificador.
Gracias por la aclaración, me alegra no tener que meter mano para modificar.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Limbo dijo:


> He estado viendo el datasheet del tda2030, pero no sé que es el "Drain current" ¿Alguien me lo explica? Entiendo que es la intensidad que consume el bicho pero no estoy seguro..



en la foto te muestra que el Drain current es la corriente de salida que se determina por la impedancia del parlante (sea de 8Ω o 4Ω) esto te da la potencia que llega y de ahi mismo te da la temperatura que va a tener el integrado. Esto depende de la tensiones que ahi mismo te dice que son las normales con eso sabes a que intencidad va a trabajar el integrado por ende la corriente total del circuito que como podras ver no es mucha




Limbo dijo:


> Otra duda que se me olvido de los calculos de la primera pagina. Cuando calculas la intensidad que pasara por el rectificador ¿ese valor se tiene que partir entre dos?


  "es el total en la dos ramas"


----------



## Limbo

> "es el total en la dos ramas"


Haber, entonces es lo que yo decia ¿no? Si es el total en las dos ramas hay que dividir entre dos para sacar la intensidad que pasa por cada rama ¿no? Esto lo pregunto para saber calcular que diodo tengo que utilizar, sé que me dijiste que diodo rectificador utilizar pero quiero saber como calcular cual se necesita..

Muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*@Limbo* es hora de que tomes el toro por los cuerno y comiense en serio estas todo dicho

Cordial saudo SSTC


----------



## Limbo

> @Limbo es hora de que tomes el toro por los cuerno y comiense en serio estas todo dicho


El problema es que no lo entendi muy bien aun..


----------



## Nuyel

Limbo, ese amplificador que planeas no es muy potente ni complejo, solo arma lo, yo he hecho uno estéreo con TDA2030 con trafo 24Vac 3A con derivación central, un puente de 4A y 2 capacitores de 4,7mF por rama, lo tienen con bocinas de 4Ω y hasta donde sé sigue funcionando sin problemas.


----------



## Mauro555

Hola, les comento que arme un canal en bridge con el LM1875T, solamente que lo pude probar 2 minutos ya que tenia que tener el disipador con la mano por que me quede sin mecha para amarrar los CIs al aluminio.
Por lo que pude apreciar, tiene muy buen sonido, lo probe con 2 6x9 en serie y lo tengo alimentado a +/-22VCC, Saludos.



Bueno ahora le puse el disipador, y lo tengo sonando a mitad de volumen con el celular, muy buen sonido, lo que si caliente bastante. Queria preguntar si se podria conectar un parlante de 6Ω, se que al ser una configuracion puente hay que conectarlo en 8Ω pero es por el calentamiento o simplemente se romperian los CI?


----------



## DavidFelipe

Mauro555 dijo:


> Queria preguntar si se podria conectar un parlante de 6Ω, se que al ser una configuracion puente hay que conectarlo en 8Ω pero es por el calentamiento o simplemente se romperian los CI?



Yo usé el TDA2050 en 6 ohmios dos meses y cero problemas, obvio no excedi mucho su capacidad, con lm me atrevería a decir que se puede siempre y cuando no abuses de la potencia demasiado, aunque tengo entendido que estos calientan un poco mas


----------



## Mauro555

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Yo usé el TDA2050 en 6 ohmios dos meses y cero problemas, obvio no excedi mucho su capacidad, con lm me atrevería a decir que se puede siempre y cuando no abuses de la potencia demasiado, aunque tengo entendido que estos calientan un poco mas



Ok gracias, Saludos.


----------



## Nicobc393

Hola, estaba viendo los circuitos y necesito uno de 30W que sea mono para un parlante de 8 Ω. Creo que el que tengo que hacer es el simple no? pero no se cual de los integrados usar y que fuente ponerle y el rectificador que necesite para el voltaje adecuado. Veía en el circuito que hay un capacitor C y una resistencia R 1W antes de la salida del parlante... que valor tienen que tener para lo que necesito? y otra cosa, porque en los PCB el capacitor C y los 2 de 100nF de tienen 4 agujeros?


----------



## DavidFelipe

Nicobc393 dijo:


> Hola, estaba viendo los circuitos y necesito uno de 30W que sea mono para un parlante de 8 Ω. Creo que el que tengo que hacer es el simple no? pero no se cual de los integrados usar y que fuente ponerle y el rectificador que necesite para el voltaje adecuado. Veía en el circuito que hay un capacitor C y una resistencia R 1W antes de la salida del parlante... que valor tienen que tener para lo que necesito? y otra cosa, porque en los PCB el capacitor C y los 2 de 100nF de tienen 4 agujeros?



Para tener 30 W mono se puede usar el TDA2030 en modo PUENTE no simple, la fuente es +/-18V para ese rectificador, con dos capacitores de 4700 estaria bien, ideal de 5000 uf cada uno, y unos 4 amperios de transformador


----------



## Nicobc393

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Para tener 30 W mono se puede usar el TDA2030 en modo PUENTE no simple, la fuente es +/-18V para ese rectificador, con dos capacitores de 4700 estaria bien, ideal de 5000 uf cada uno, y unos 4 amperios de transformador



Buenisimo, entonces el tranformador ya rectificado me tiene que dar +/-18V? o el rectificador lo tengo que hacer aparte con otra fuente?


----------



## DavidFelipe

Nicobc393 dijo:


> Buenisimo, entonces el tranformador ya rectificado me tiene que dar +/-18V? o el rectificador lo tengo que hacer aparte con otra fuente?



El voltaje rectificado no debe exceder los +/-18, haciendo el calculo estimo que con transformador de +/-13 voltios esta bien, la cuestion es que llegen 18 voltios eficaces al amplificador tanto en voltaje positivo como negativo


----------



## Nicobc393

DavidFelipe dijo:


> El voltaje rectificado no debe exceder los +/-18, haciendo el calculo estimo que con transformador de +/-13 voltios esta bien, la cuestion es que llegen 18 voltios eficaces al amplificador tanto en voltaje positivo como negativo



Colocando un +/-13V 4A en esta placa (adjunto) voy a tener +/-18?? Con un +/-12 me servirá no?


----------



## ernestogn

Con un transformador de +-12 vas a tener unos 15.5V ((12*1.41)-1.4) o algo parecido


----------



## Nicobc393

ernestogn dijo:


> Con un transformador de +-12 vas a tener unos 15.5V ((12*1.41)-1.4) o algo parecido



Y eso me serviría?


----------



## ernestogn

Segun la hoja de datos el TDA2030 tendría que entregar cerca de 11W con algo mas de 15V..
así que en puente se supone que daría cerca de 20W.-


----------



## moises95

¿Que tal suena el lm1875?

Pone que tiene muy poca distorsion, ¿Alguein lo ha probado? ¿Que tal trabaja con frecuencias bajas (20hz-50hz)?

Otra cosa, 

que significa "High current capability: 4A" 

No se si armar el de fuente simple o el de fuente partida ¿Suena mejor el de fuente partida?


----------



## DavidFelipe

Se me olvidaba restarle 1.4 al resultado  que pena, y este amplificador puede entregar mas de 20 vatios, estimo unos 25 o 26 con el votaje exacto, personalmente seria mejor que armaras el de tda2050 ya que este soporta mas voltaje y la potencia de salida es de unos 52 vatios


----------



## Nicobc393

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Se me olvidaba restarle 1.4 al resultado  que pena, y este amplificador puede entregar mas de 20 vatios, estimo unos 25 o 26 con el votaje exacto, personalmente seria mejor que armaras el de tda2050 ya que este soporta mas voltaje y la potencia de salida es de unos 52 vatios



Pero 52 Es un valor muy grande, cual es el mínimo voltaje que le puedo poner al 2050 y si lo hago con ese tengo menos Watts de salida no? Lo tengo que hacer en Puente o simple en este caso? Y cuales serian los valores de C? y el valor de R si es simple?

con uno de 40 ya es suficiente... y si no tendré que hacerlo de 50 :S


----------



## Mauro555

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Que tal suena el lm1875?
> 
> Pone que tiene muy poca distorsion, ¿Alguein lo ha probado? ¿Que tal trabaja con frecuencias bajas (20hz-50hz)?
> 
> Otra cosa,
> 
> que significa "High current capability: 4A"
> 
> No se si armar el de fuente simple o el de fuente partida ¿Suena mejor el de fuente partida?



Yo arme el LM1875 en puente, sin pre, con señal del celular a maximo volumen no distorciona, al menos yo no pude oir la distorcion, y lo de las frecuencias no te sabria decir por que no lo pude medir con osciloscopio, pero me encanto el sonido, siempre y cuando con unos buenos bafles...


----------



## moises95

Mauro555 dijo:


> Yo arme el LM1875 en puente, sin pre, con señal del celular a maximo volumen no distorciona, al menos yo no pude oir la distorcion, y lo de las frecuencias no te sabria decir por que no lo pude medir con osciloscopio, pero me encanto el sonido, siempre y cuando con unos buenos bafles...



¿Pero si le meto señal de una atrjeta sonido no necesita un preamplificador no?

¿Que tension y ohmios de altavozle pusiste?  

Haber si consigo el LM y lo armo, parece bueno. 

La cosa es que si trabaja bien con 20-50hz se oigan, no se si 30W sera capaz de mover tanto el bafle


----------



## Nicobc393

Entonces como lo soluciono a lo del ampli con TDA2050?? Cuanto me daria de potencia en Puente y cuanto en simple? y que fuente tendría que usa?


----------



## mnicolau

Nicobc393 dijo:


> Entonces como lo soluciono a lo del ampli con TDA2050?? Cuanto me daria de potencia en Puente y cuanto en simple? y que fuente tendría que usa?



Hola Nico, en la tabla de valores del 1º post tenés toda la información que consultaste: tensiones de alimentación recomendadas, potencias obtenidas e incluso los valores de R y C.

Saludos


----------



## Mauro555

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Pero si le meto señal de una atrjeta sonido no necesita un preamplificador no?
> 
> En realidad no, por que podes regularle los tonos por software, pero alguien sabio de este foro dijo una vez que todos los amplificadores decentes llevan preamplificador, no solo por la ecualizacion, sino tambien para eliminar algun que otro ruido que pueda llegar a meter...
> ¿Que tension y ohmios de altavozle pusiste?
> Al ampli lo alimento con +/-22VCC, para la version bridge. Y el parlante es de 8Ω.
> Haber si consigo el LM y lo armo, parece bueno.
> 
> La cosa es que si trabaja bien con 20-50hz se oigan, no se si 30W sera capaz de mover tanto el bafle



Yo lo estoy usando con un bafle que tiene un parlante de 12", y lo mueve re bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,
No sé donde lei que es buena tecnica el poner un previo siempre antes del amplificador para proteger la fuente de audio.. creo que en este mismo tema.

En fin, la duda que tengo ahora es ¿Previo si o previo no para el tda2030? Le pondre el movil como fuente de señal..

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Mauro555

Limbo dijo:


> Buenas,
> No sé donde lei que es buena tecnica el poner un previo siempre antes del amplificador para proteger la fuente de audio.. creo que en este mismo tema.
> 
> En fin, la duda que tengo ahora es ¿Previo si o previo no para el tda2030? Le pondre el movil como fuente de señal..
> 
> Gracias.
> Saludos.



Hola, yo hice el lm1875 en bridge y tambien le envio la señal del movil, le voy a hacer un previo con control de tonos ya que la ecualizacion del celu no es la mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Tercera vez que pregunto, cual es la sensibilidad en mV del amplificador en puente con tda2050? segun la red de ganancia sugerida 32dB. Gracias


----------



## zorrux

Hola.
Despues de mucho tiempo he recomenzado con mi  proyecto.Les presento mis pequeños bebes,ensamblados desde la placa base.

Aca ya  acomodados en su disipador y  cuento con el ventilador ,por si fuera necesario apagar algun incedio.

El pre-amplificador es  una placa que compre y coloque  los componentes ,porque aun no me salen pistas tan delgadas como las que requiere el pre.Ya lo probe y si funciona bien.
En cuanto haya tiempo y un parlante para experimentar, pruebo todo ,y espero que nadie  muera en el intento.


----------



## SKYFALL

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Que tal suena el lm1875?



Suena bastante bien, en modo puente puede entregar mas de 50W reales a una carga de 8Ω



moises95 dijo:


> Pone que tiene muy poca distorsion, ¿Alguein lo ha probado? ¿Que tal trabaja con frecuencias bajas (20hz-50hz)?



A baja frecuencia trabaja bien, algunos utilizan este circuito en BTL para alimentar un Subwoofer



moises95 dijo:


> Otra cosa,
> 
> que significa "High current capability: 4A"



Significa alta capacidad de corriente de 4A, es la corriente maxima que puede manejar el amplificador en la carga.



moises95 dijo:


> No se si armar el de fuente simple o el de fuente partida ¿Suena mejor el de fuente partida?



Teoricamente debe trabajar mejor en fuente dual que en fuente simple, dado que la calidad de sonido en fuente simple depende mucho del capacitor que se conecta en serie con la carga.

Yo lo arme en puente con 2 LM1875 con una fuente de +/- 25V 3A y el sonido es muy bueno, claro que en BTL los amplificadores disipan mas temperatura y es necesario redimensionar el disipador de calor.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Veo que nadie ha respondido lo de la sensibilidad (no es regaño, no estan obligados  ) Queria comentarles que ya luego del tiempo que he armado estos amplificadores en puente con TDA2050 se ve de todo, y bueno eso es muchas veces por errores de quien lo arma, o componentes defectousos, nivel de experiencia y conocimientos ETC, recien acabe otro  amplificador con TDA2050 en puente sin previo (ya que le tengo temor a estos sin un buen limitador, conviene armar el aporte de crimson que usa 5 operaciones) con entrada de jack de guitarra (ojo lo uso con pedalera que pre-amplifica, ya se que de conectar directamente no levantara casi nada) y entrada 3.5 mm estandar en celulares y reproductores, del TDA2050 al LM1875 me quedo con TDA aunque en el pasado le tuve rencor. El ultimo que hice lo meti en el chasis de una fuente de PC con trafo de +/-15 V 3 amp fuente y todo, y el cooler de la fuente lo reutilize en el sentido estandar osea sacando el aire y no metiendolo. Debo decir que suena espectacular en 12 ohms aunque sigue preocupandome la temperatura, siempre ando pendiende de la temperatura del IC, en altos volumenes de la fuente de señal el TDA derecho se calienta un buen, pero me descomplique y decidi que en caso de excederse la temperatura el solo se apagará, mejore la "red zobel" y Bueno como buen aprendiz que soy, tengo varias dudas en lo que llevo (para TDA2050):

1. La sensibilidad en mV con ganancia estandar de 32dB
2. Alguna manera de erradicar el plop? en mi caso el plop es casi despreciable, pero valdria conocer alguna forma de quitarlo (si la hay, por conocimiento mas que por querer quitarlo, recuerdo alguna vez que mencione el ruido y un compañero del foro me dijo que si no queria ruido eliminara el amplificador, obviamente porque me referia a un ruido parasito pero muy despreciable solo audible en total silencio  )
3. Mi pedalera de efectos entrega como máxima salida +7.1 dBu, si no me equivoco esto es mucho para el amplificador, los converti en una pagina y según ella esto equivale a mas 900 mV o 1 voltio, aclaro que no le he subido el volumen al tope a la pedalera, aunque si la conecto directo a un parlante casi ni se oye) Imaginense la cosa con pre amp  de ahi mi temor.

Creo que no es mas, el proyecto que estoy terminando es de un tda7294 en estereo con preamplificadores 4558y efectos con PT2396 consegui un muy buen toroidal a 10 amperios


----------



## behgam

Estoy muy feliz de que usted firme , gracias en gran medida de la؛)


----------



## Fogonazo

behgam dijo:


> Estoy muy feliz de que usted firme , gracias en gran medida de la؛)



Tu consulta no se comprende


----------



## zorrux

Hola:

Quiero agradecer a todos los que participan en este foro.Siguiendo sus consejos ,hasta un absoluto neofito en electronica pudo terminar los amplificadores  propuestos ,los he probado hoy y si  han funcionado muy bien.

No se rian  del parlante de prueba,solo es un conejillo de Indias que se presento voluntario para ver si se escuchaba algo.

Ya  despues seleccionare uno de sus hermanos mayores para el trabajo en serio.

Un saludo.


----------



## tinchusbest

DavidFelipe dijo:


> 2. Alguna manera de erradicar el plop? en mi caso el plop es casi despreciable, pero valdria conocer alguna forma de quitarlo (si la hay, por conocimiento mas que por querer quitarlo, recuerdo alguna vez que mencione el ruido y un compañero del foro me dijo que si no queria ruido eliminara el amplificador, obviamente porque me referia a un ruido parasito pero muy despreciable solo audible en total silencio  )


normalmente ese plop se saca poniendo un sistema de reles para cada parlante,este rele tiene que estar conectado a la alimentacion del equipo de tal manera que tenga un pequeño retardo para ser accionado y que no sientas ese plop.Yo te aconsejaria que mejoraras el filtrado de la fuente a usar,si te es posible colocale los 78xx o algun lm317,o directamente calcula los capacitores para que no tengas ningun rizo
Mira,este circuito lo encontre en una revista llamada LUPIN,aunque ahora tiene otro nombre.


----------



## djwash

The Master dijo:


> Yo te aconsejaria que mejoraras el filtrado de la fuente a usar,si te es posible colocale los 78xx o algun lm317,o directamente calcula los capacitores para que no tengas ningun rizo



Estas seguro de usar una fuente asi para alimentar un amplificador?


Por otro lado, muchos equipos comerciales que traen estos integrados poseen a la salida una bobina por los transitorios, prueba con 20 vueltas de alambre de 1mm sobre una BIC o algo asi, desconozco el valor en uH...

Tambien tienen un capacitor de poliester pero no recuerdo la configuracion...


----------



## DavidFelipe

Gracias the master y dj wash por sus respuestas, bueno el sistema de reles lo pense debido a que es el usado en diferentes equipos pero de mas potencia, rele y capacitor, mientras carga el capacitor se retarda el accionado del rele provocando el retardo, muchas gracias


----------



## djwash

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Gracias the master y dj wash por sus respuestas, bueno el sistema de reles lo pense debido a que es el usado en diferentes equipos pero de mas potencia, rele y capacitor, mientras carga el capacitor se retarda el accionado del rele provocando el retardo, muchas gracias



Bueno, pero no es esa sola la funcion, tambien abre el rele cuando se daña el amplificador, detecta DC a la salida, seria mejor poner un sistema de proteccion de parlantes si es que vas a agregar RELES al sistema, son unos pocos componentes mas que el que subio master...


----------



## tinchusbest

Yo no lo tengo muy en claro,pero ¿el plop se produce por que queda algo de energia almacenada en los capacitores?
si es por esto,directamente hay que ponerle un led para que descargue el capacitor
¿O el plop se produce cuando se cargan rapidamente los capacitores?
si es esto,recuerdo que fogonazo puso un retardador en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/#post128029
Aqui lee en *Parte III-Digamos BASTA al sadismo en contra de nuestras fuentes de alimetación*que habla sobre este tema cuando se cargan los capacitores rapidamente
YO TE ACONSEJARIA leer todo los post juntos en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

The Master dijo:


> Yo no lo tengo muy en claro,pero ¿el plop se produce por que queda algo de energia almacenada en los capacitores?


El "plop" no tiene nada que ver con los capacitores de la fuente, sino con los capacitores de realimentación, los de bootstrap y la polarización inicial de la etapa diferencial de entrada... todo esto cuando se le aplica tensión de alimentación por primera vez o cuando se le quita.
En resumen, es un problema del circuito interno del amplificador y no de la fuente...OK?


----------



## tinchusbest

ezavalla dijo:


> El "plop" no tiene nada que ver con los capacitores de la fuente, sino con los capacitores de realimentación, los de bootstrap y la polarización inicial de la etapa diferencial de entrada... todo esto cuando se le aplica tensión de alimentación por primera vez o cuando se le quita.
> En resumen, es un problema del circuito interno del amplificador y no de la fuente...OK?


¿O sea que todos estos en conjunto producen una señal alterna que su frecuencia depende de la frecuencia que tenga la fuente o esos capacitores juntos producen una señal alterna que la frecuencia depende de la capacidad de los capacitores,algo asi con el sonido que sale de un organo hecho a base de capacitores,sumando capacitores en paralelo????
vi en algunos que ponen una resistencia de bajo ohmiaje en serie con un capacitor en picos desde la saliada hacia el negativo o masa,¿esto para que es?
Si lo que decis es asi,habria que retardar la conexion del parlante para que no se rompa
Si con una fuente de tension continua pulsante cargas todos los capacitores y produce ese sonido,¿que pasa si los cargas con una fuente de tension continua pura??


----------



## djwash

Tengo la impresión que no lees lo que te responden.

Eza dijo que es un asunto interno de IC.

El plop que indican en este caso es casi imperceptible, no es el típico plop de las etapas con transistores, esas si necesitan un sistema de protección con retardo a la conexión.

En algunos casos con IC el plop NO se presenta.

Lee bien antes de responder, estudia antes de lanzar fruta.

Saludos.


----------



## tinchusbest

djwash dijo:


> Tengo la impresión que no lees lo que te responden.
> Eza dijo que es un asunto interno de IC.
> El plop que indican en este caso es casi imperceptible, no es el típico plop de las etapas con transistores, esas si necesitan un sistema de protección con retardo a la conexión.
> En algunos casos con IC el plop NO se presenta.
> Lee bien antes de responder, estudia antes de lanzar fruta.
> 
> Saludos.


A ver,si el plop es casi imperceptible,creo que tu definicion de imperceptible es erronea,ya que IMPERCEPTIBLE significa que no se percibe.
Ahora bien,el colega DavidFelipe dijo que SENTIA o PERCIBIA un PLOP,lo cual me indica que no solo lo oia,sino que tambien NO era casi imperceptible;y como es amplificado por el mismo CI,yo trataria de ponerle un retardo para que no dañe el parlante.
Si es un asunto interno del C.I.,creo que se debe igual poner una PROTECCION para ello.


----------



## djwash

DavidFelipe dijo:


> 2. Alguna manera de erradicar el plop? *en mi caso el plop es casi despreciable*, pero valdria conocer alguna forma de quitarlo (si la hay, por conocimiento mas que por querer quitarlo, recuerdo alguna vez que mencione el ruido y un compañero del foro me dijo que si no queria ruido eliminara el amplificador, obviamente porque me referia a un ruido parasito pero muy despreciable solo audible en total silencio  )




Que me decís de eso??

Hay plop y plop, en este caso puede ser normal, y es muy difícil que dañe el parlante.

En un ampli transistorizado el plop es importante, y a mas tensión, peor.

A leer Master...


----------



## tinchusbest

DavidFelipe dijo:


> 2. Alguna manera de erradicar el plop? en mi caso el plop es casi despreciable, pero valdria conocer alguna forma de quitarlo (si la hay, por conocimiento mas que por querer quitarlo, recuerdo alguna vez que mencione el ruido y un compañero del foro me dijo que si no queria ruido eliminara el amplificador, obviamente porque me referia a un ruido parasito pero muy despreciable solo audible en total silencio  )



A ver,cuando algo es despreciable no se le puede agregar un casi,ya que algo es despreciable o no,no casi.
Por lo que veo este colega tiene problemas de gramatica,y si es despreciable para que pide ayuda,porque es despreciable,su precio es nada,entienda
Ahora bien,sea CASI DESPRECIABLE o no,para que pregunta,porque aunque dice que es casi despreciable quiere decir que lo escucha,por lo cual IGUAL pasa esa tension molesta que puede dañar los parlante a largo plazo,lo cual no lleva a lo de siempre:si lo escucha es por que no es casi despreciable,si la fuerza con la que mueve el parlante es lo suficiente como para que sea audible (yo soy algo sordo) es posible que con el paso del tiempo dañe el parlante.
Insisto en una proteccion


----------



## DavidFelipe

Compañeros jejeje y en especial compañero The Master cuando digo casi imperceptible es que apenas lo percibo pero no es mayor cosa y casi no mueve los parlantes, tal vez debi decir, mi plop es muy debil, bueno en cuanto al plop de 4 veces que enciendo el ampli 2 hace plop y dos no lo hace, no veo necesario poner el sistema de relés para el plop seria mas para proteger las salidas de DC, Gracias por sus respuestas, y en el caso de transistorizados, si es importante como dice DJWash, hace poco realice un ampli de prueba con transistores 2n3055 y el plop si era muy marcado, lo mismo que sucede si no se pone un buen interruptor de encendido, ya que algunos se conectan y desconectan rapidamente mientras se desplaza a su posicion de ON lo que ocasiona crujidos en los parlantes muy peligrosos, ya sea con IC o con transistores, el plop de alguna manera tambien estaría relacionado con el interruptor, pero de una manera muy distante (no digo que dependa de ello, ezavalla lo dejo claro) tambien en caso de transistorizados es mientras se estabiliza el amplificador. Con un interruptor de fuente AT antigua, el plop solo pasa la mitad de las veces



Bueno compañeros, tengo otra consulta, recuerdan que les dije que mi ultimo amplificador tenia dos entradas pero solo se podia usar una a la vez? Bueno quiero sumar esas señales, Fogonazo una vez posteo una solucion simple para unificar audio stereo a mono con dos resistencias de 22K, con resultados fantasticos, ésta solucion podría implementarse en mi caso no? para sumar las dos señales sin tener que usar un operacional, Gracias


----------



## djwash

No recuerdo lo de las entradas, podrias citar el post asi me informo mejor y te contesto, pero en principio es muy facil pasar de estereo a mono.

Era en este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/estereo-mono-11345/#post61031


Por lo del renombrado plop, bueno, al parecer Master nunca ha armado ningun amplificador, no tiene experiencia armando cosas, se dedica a leer aunque a veces no lo hace muy bien, plantea soluciones frutales a los problemas, al final termina argumentando problemas gramaticales, o que los demas no se supieron explicar bien y por eso el entendio mal, al menos eso es lo que he visto en la mayoria de los casos, al final siempre alguien lo manda a leer...

En este caso el ruido al encenderlo depende de cada uno en darle importancia o no, se de que ruido hablas y no es capaz de dañar los parlantes, algo que probaria seria un soft start, pero para este sistema veo el gasto innecesario...

Has probado si con un relé en vez de una llave el ruido sigue?


----------



## DavidFelipe

djwash dijo:


> Has probado si con un relé en vez de una llave el ruido sigue?



No amigo lo deje asi y funciona de 10, mas tarde subo fotos, como te dije el plop es muy leve y es la mitad de la veces, aunque note que el plop no lo hay si por ejemplo uso el ampli, lo apago y espero hasta el otro uso, es decir, el plop es solo cuando lo apago y prendo seguido, pero la primera encendida cero plop, como dije el interruptor ayuda mucho, pues antes tenia un interruptor simple y el plop si era marcado, y bueno lo dejare asi, lo de convertir estereo a mono es facil, Fogonazo muy amablemente posteo una solucion poniendo dos resistencias en serie con el vivo de la señal, y en la punta de las restistencias se unificaba, de esta forma la señal quedaba mono y funciona muy bien, pero eso es con una seña estereo, yo quiero mezclar dos señales mono, el problema es que la tierra no es común por eso pregunto si esa solucion vale, Fogonazo dice que las tierras de cada canal se unen y bueno lo probare inmediatamente, mi duda es porque las señales provienen de distinto aparato con diferentes tierras (referencias) pero lo probare, tal vez sea una duda muy elemental la mia


----------



## DavidFelipe

Se que es  offtopic, no vi donde mas ponerlo, recien me llego un integrado muy interesante, el TDA8588BJ que al parecer es de 200W en total, pero por 4 canales de 50W mi duda es que venia en un radio de coche y este solo tiene dos salidas, alguno conoce un poco mas de éste integrado y me podria sugerir alguna cosa? Gracias


----------



## djwash

Te cito unos mensajes de otro hilo para aclarar tus dudas:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/633135/ _
De ahi para abajo entenderas un poco.

Y si miras el datasheet del integrado ese:

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/129489/PHILIPS/TDA8588BJ.html

En la pagina 38 veras que hay unas lineas muy curiosas:

12V tenes 20W pero con THD 10%
12V tenes 15W con THD de 0.5%

Nada fuera de lo comun, ya te imaginas donde quedaron los 200W, no son ni 50W por canal... Encima tiene mil cosas que no usaras...

Con 12V o 14V no vas a llegar muy lejos, por mas sofisticado que sea el integrado...


----------



## DavidFelipe

Pero dice en la grafica que 1. es maximo poder, supongo entonces que es mas distorsionado, pero por que si se toman los mismos valores de voltaje hay 3 opciones? creo que debe ser de acuerdo a la carga, dice que puede trabajar hasta en 2 ohmios


----------



## djwash

Es simple, a menor impedancia de carga mayor distorsion.

Si tienes 12V o por ahi sabes bien que esta limitada la potencia que puedes obtener, la grafica te dice todo, esa es la referencia de potencia para compararlo con otros amplis.

Si tienes el IC armalo y disfrutalo, si puedes, no estoy seguro si funciona asi nomas como un 7377, este IC del que estamos hablando tiene muchas mas funciones que solo amplificador, no lei el data, me fui directo a la grafica.

Estos IC son una mala opcion para armar un sistema DIY, ya que son caros, delicados, y con el 7377 obtenes la misma potencia por unas monedas.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Si, el tda7377 es buena opcion y ya que no tiene capacitores bootstrap no hay plop en standby, pero, claramente el tda8588 tiene mas capacidad y es todo un lujo jejeje me refiero a todo lo que tiene, y bueno intentare armarlo, esta armando en la placa que viene, pero como es un radio de auto, no tiene el frontal y no pude hacerlo andar, no comentare mas del caso ya que es algo offtopic y pueden regañarme jejeje, gracias por tus respuestas djwash (Y)


----------



## Cuestavi08

Hola, tengo una consulta que hasta hoy no puedo entender bien, es que hace una semana le saque los parlantes al autos, unos pionner 6x9, pero lo que tienen es que son de 4 ohm, funcionaran los dos en serie y sumaria 8 ohm?? como los puedo conectar en este amplificador?? Saludos!


----------



## DavidFelipe

Cuestavi08;650303 funcionaran los dos en serie y sumaria 8 ohm?? como los puedo conectar en este amplificador?? Saludos![/QUOTE dijo:
			
		

> En el modo simple, puede funcionar con uno solo conectado, total de carga 4 ohm, en el modo bridge si tienes que ponerlos en serie y si suman 8 ohm, y el amplificador trabajará bien. en otras cosas ¿por que borraron mi mensaje? habia hecho una consulta "ontopic"


----------



## juanchoo

Hola, a este amplificador lo podria utilizar con 2 ohm??? utilizando los tda2050


----------



## Mauro555

Hola, arme 2 plaquetas de los LM1875 en bridge, andan perfecto, el único inconveniente que tengo es la elevada temperatura, le puse a ambos disipadores grandes, pero después de 15 minutos a máximo volumen, tengo que apagarlo por que el disipador se pone muy muy caliente.
Me gustaría que alguno de los que haya armado este amplificador me diga que disipadores o que sistema de refrigeración utilizo, ya sea con coolers o algo de eso.

Desde ya muchas gracias, Saludos.


----------



## moises95

Mauro555 dijo:


> Hola, arme 2 plaquetas de los LM1875 en bridge, andan perfecto, el único inconveniente que tengo es la elevada temperatura, le puse a ambos disipadores grandes, pero después de 15 minutos a máximo volumen, tengo que apagarlo por que el disipador se pone muy muy caliente.
> Me gustaría que alguno de los que haya armado este amplificador me diga que disipadores o que sistema de refrigeración utilizo, ya sea con coolers o algo de eso.
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias, Saludos.



Yo tengo el mismo problema , lo único que uso solo un lm1875 mono. Yo el disipador que le he puesto es el de un Pemtiun 4, 
Uno parecido a este:







El cooler, le he puesto uno de una fuente limentacion alimentado a 12v





Debería estar bien refrigerado pero cuandos subo el volumen el disipador empieza a calentarse bastaste, pasado un rato el disipador es una brasa 

 Creo que aguanta 150Grados, o algo de eso dice el datasheet, mientras no llegue a esa temperatura...

Y estoy pensando en poner otro ventilador más por la parte trasera del disipador, uno por delante y otro por atrás haber si asín se enfría más el disipador.


----------



## jorger

moises95 dijo:


> Yo tengo el mismo problema , lo único que uso solo un lm1875 mono. Yo el disipador que le he puesto es el de un Pemtiun 4,
> Uno parecido a este:
> 
> El cooler, le he puesto uno de una fuente limentacion alimentado a 12v
> 
> Debería estar bien refrigerado pero cuandos subo el volumen el disipador empieza a calentarse bastaste, pasado un rato el disipador es una brasa
> 
> Creo que aguanta 150Grados, o algo de eso dice el datasheet, mientras no llegue a esa temperatura...
> 
> Y estoy pensando en poner otro ventilador más por la parte trasera del disipador, uno por delante y otro por atrás haber si asín se enfría más el disipador.


No se deberia calentar tanto y menos con un disipador tan grande.

yo tengo un TDA2050 simple, con un sub de 4ohm.El disipador disipa como 3 veces menos que el de un pentium 4.Aun así con ventilación forzada (cooler regulado a media velocidad) no lo he visto subir de los 37ºC pasados 30min. y funcionando a tope durante 2 horas.

Algo hay mal, lo único que se me ocurre es que el LM que teneis sea falso, o que esté oscilando el cto. y por eso calienta tanto.Revisad valores...
PD: Si sobrepasa de los 70º es probable que no dure mucho tiempo y que cuando menos te lo esperes haga ''pumm'' seguido de una estela humo.Lo digo porque mas de una vez me ha pasado.Culpa de mi antiguo filtro pasivo.Lo tiré a la basura y me hice uno mucho mejor.

Un saludo.


----------



## leop4

The Master dijo:


> normalmente ese plop se saca poniendo un sistema de reles para cada parlante,este rele tiene que estar conectado a la alimentacion del equipo de tal manera que tenga un pequeño retardo para ser accionado y que no sientas ese plop.Yo te aconsejaria que mejoraras el filtrado de la fuente a usar,si te es posible colocale los 78xx o algun lm317,o directamente calcula los capacitores para que no tengas ningun rizo
> Mira,este circuito lo encontre en una revista llamada LUPIN,aunque ahora tiene otro nombre.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 71876
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 71877



@the-master ya que estamos hablando de eso te queria comentar un par de cosas que me pasan ami con una ampli de 100W. cada vez que lo prendo me hace el plop. a mi sinceramente no me molesta. pero hace unos dias la cosa se complico porque cuando lo apago ese plop es muy fuerte y lleva el cono del parlante hacia atras rapidamente. cuando lo prendo no hay drama el tema es cuando se apaga. que hice? tengo un circuito con su respectivo pcb. que me lo paso alguien del foro, no me acuerdo quien era. pero el circuito es un protector de parlantes y ademas retardador de encendido con rele invertido doble. osea es estereo. anda barbaro cuando prende tarda 2 seg y activa los parlantes,pero cuando lo apago se apaga apenas un poko tarde ponele 1 seg? bue y los parlantes hacen el plop antes que se apage el protector. me volvi loco tratando de ver si podia hacer un toke mas rapido la activacion y desactivacion de los parlantes pero no pude, abajo les dejo el circuito y el pcb mañana si puedo le saco fotos!!! me podrian ayudar a ver que tengo que modificar? desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## djwash

Tuve ese problema en el primer amplificador que arme, el primero de Diagramas de amplificadores, no se desconectaba 1 segundo tarde, demoraba menos de eso pero lo mismo salia un plop, lo que hice y me soluciono el problema fue ponerle un preamplificador, con eso eliminé el plop al apagarse, claro, depende del amplificador mas que nada...

Arme este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-retardo-conexion-altavoces-15420/

Y funciona bien.


----------



## TetsuoTNT

Hola, mientras escucho el estéreo 2030 en puente, pero sin preamplificador, tan sólo con potenciómetro para volumen, porque hice uno de Construyasuvideorockola y me daba problemas... he montado otro con TDA2050 estèreo-simple y otro también 2050 estéreo-brigde. Ahora mismo le voy a hacer las pruebas pertinentes de seguridad para que no "pete" nada y me ha surgido una duda que con el 2030 no tenía, ya que eran conexiones directas altavoz-amplificador, pero ahora ya montando todo en condiciones, habiendo hecho la conexión de masas-chasis en estrella y comerme un poco la cabeza hasta que lo llegué a comprender del todo (me parecía raro que no hubiera que llevar todos los GND´s desde cada ficha pero ya lo he entendido... creo) estoy viendo que no sé qué pin de la salida de audio es el que tengo que llevar al parlante, y no veo continuidad entre ninguno de ellos y GND de la misma placa.

Este circuito lo tengo hecho desde hace días, pero antes de empezar a darle uso, he estado haciendo el gabinete, he puesto un protector de parlantes, fuente para ventilador, dos vúmetros y le he hecho un preamplificador sencillo que posteó MNicolau. He estado entretenidico estos días, jeje.

La duda más importante es esa, la de la polaridad de salida en modo brigde, pero también tengo otra:
Resulta que el estéreo con 2050 en modo simple (repito simple, éste no es del que preguntaba antes) lo estuve escuchando un poco con el Mp3 directo, sólo para comprobar que se oía. Conecté el Pre-ampli que he dicho de Construyasuvideorockola y mucho ruido y el sonido iba y venía, intercalándose los dos. Cuando había sonido no había ruido, y cuando venía el ruido se iba el sonido, a intervalos de pocos segundos. Quité el "pre" y como no encontré ningún fallo (que lo habrá) le puse un potenciómetro para volumen al ampli, que hasta éste momento funcionó bien con los 2030 en brigde-estéreo. Encendí con el pote al mínimo y salió un poco de humo de éste. Probando... probando... me di cuenta de que si ponía el potenciómetro al mínimo se ponía al rojo al momento, pero si lo subía no, tan sólo en esa posición. Las conexiones eran las mismas, ya que lo cogi tal y como lo tenía con el cable hasta ahora. De momento no le voy a conectar nada a éste, porque si se quema el potenciómentro... se puede quemar cualquier otra cosa.
Leí que algunos se quemaban por exceso de corriente, y que tenían que poner rehóstatos, pero de los temas donde lo leí ninguno era de audio. ¿Creen que el "pre" estaría defectuoso y que haya afectado en algo al ampli para que queme algo que está conectado en su entrada, en la que según mi opinión no tendría que existir nada más que la corriente que viene desde el Mp3?


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

revisa bien las conecciones porque eso no es normal


----------



## TetsuoTNT

adjcp dijo:


> revisa bien las conecciones porque eso no es normal



La cosa es que sólo tengo un trafo y una fuente variable, y es con lo que hago funcionar unos u otros, y ahora tengo montado en el chasis el otro, y es una historia tanto montar y desmontar. Por supuesto que lo revisaré, pero ahora estoy más centrado en el 2050 estéreo modo puente.

Ayer haciendo las pruebas con el multímetro, en uno de los circuitos estaba todo ok, pero con el otro tuve un problema, que fue debido a eso mismo. Quita uno... Monta el otro... Tornillo, tuerca, rosca... Y por querer ir más rápido no se corre más, sino al contrario. Resulta que tenía continuidad en la salida del ampli. Pues otra vez a desmontar. El caso es que desmontado no daba continuidad y lo volví a montar. Y va y me vuelve a dar continuidad! A desmontar otra vez! Esta vez seguía la continuidad. Cambié todos los condensadores, y cuando terminé de soldar... vi la causa del problema:
Se había metido una arandela detrás de las patillas del TDA, y estaba aprisionada por el disipador, bien escondida que casi ni se veía.
Por eso mismo quiero dejar todo como está, y hasta que no consiga otro trafo o lo que sea... no lo toco.

Perdón por la extensión, pero quería contar la "aventura" de anoche.

Respecto a la duda de la polaridad de salida... ¿qué saben?

Un saludo.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

en modo bridge no importa


----------



## jacolandia

Buenas para todos! pienso en voz alta un momento y creo que sería excepcional, consensuar una fuente de alimentación *universal* para estos circuitos, y recomendar un transformador óptimo para cada IC.

Creo que de esta forma se hubieran evitado casi el 54% de las consultas.

Un fuerte abrazo!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Jaco, está muy bien lo que mencionás y de hecho se llevó a cabo en muchas ocasiones ya... el problema está en que las cosas quedan olvidadas entre los +2000 posts que tiene el thread y en este foro *no *se permite la edición del 1º post desaprobacion, sino ya hubiese incluido toda la info ahí y se evitarían las consultas repetidas. 

Así que por ahora seguiremos aumentando el volumen de este thread (y todos los que sufren el mismo problema) consultando las mismas cuestiones una y otra vez.

Saludos


----------



## jacolandia

Estimado, es una mala noticia la que transmites. Me imagino que existe la posibilidad de que algun Mod pueda intervenir para arreglar el inconveniente. Un circuito de fuente simétrica daría a este Thread el status de Épico!

Saludos y gracias por el aporte!


----------



## TetsuoTNT

jacolandia dijo:


> Buenas para todos! pienso en voz alta un momento y creo que sería excepcional, consensuar una fuente de alimentación *universal* para estos circuitos, y recomendar un transformador óptimo para cada IC.
> 
> Creo que de esta forma se hubieran evitado casi el 54% de las consultas.
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo!



Yo hice una regulable de me da máximo ±27V de la página de Construyasuvideorockola, y con ésta pruebo unos y otros amplis. No sé seguro si es la fuente ideal, pero a mí me va funcionando, pero tampoco le meto mucha caña.

Imagino que ya estará más que vista, pero dejo el link por si a alguien le interesa:
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_fuente_dual_variable.php

Como yo le tuve que meter más condensadores, y no me terminaba de convencer que hubiese algún puente por el lado que no es cobre, la modifiqué un poco a mi gusto. Cuidado porque los condensadores que utilizan en Construyasuvideorockola son muy pequeños, y en realidad los míos, al ser más grandes sólo cabían 4.
Dejo mi versión:


----------



## J3R0ss

TetsuoTNT dijo:


> Yo hice una regulable de me da máximo ±27V de la página de Construyasuvideorockola, y con ésta pruebo unos y otros amplis. No sé seguro si es la fuente ideal, pero a mí me va funcionando, pero tampoco le meto mucha caña.
> 
> Imagino que ya estará más que vista, pero dejo el link por si a alguien le interesa:
> http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_fuente_dual_variable.php
> 
> Como yo le tuve que meter más condensadores, y no me terminaba de convencer que hubiese algún puente por el lado que no es cobre, la modifiqué un poco a mi gusto. Cuidado porque los condensadores que utilizan en Construyasuvideorockola son muy pequeños, y en realidad los míos, al ser más grandes sólo cabían 4.
> Dejo mi versión:





Che pregunta, lei el link que dejaste y todo, a al fuente regulable, conque tranfo hay que alimentarla?


----------



## Tacatomon

J3R0ss dijo:


> Che pregunta, lei el link que dejaste y todo, a al fuente regulable, conque tranfo hay que alimentarla?



Date una vuelta por este tema para saber de cuanto va a ser tu trafo...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Saludos.


----------



## TetsuoTNT

Yo construí esta fuente porque aproveché un transformador que se pasaba de voltaje, y buscando información aprendí un poco sobre los reguladores de tensión, pero los 7815 y 7915 sólo sacaban 1A si no recuerdo mal. Compré el LM350K que sale a 3A, pero sólo es positivo, así que hice esa, la que fue mi primera fuente.
Aquí en España, o al menos en mi ciudad, cuando preguntas por un transformador de más de 2A la gente casi se asusta. Y encargar a hacer sale un poco carete.
Tenía funcionando dos amplis 2030 en brigde-estéreo (uno para cada lado, osea 4 TDA2030), pero la misma configuración para el 2050 no consigo que funcione en condiciones. Un lado va perfecto, pero el otro me saca 36V en la salida parlantes, alimentándolo con ±20V que saco de ésta fuente, la cual, por lo visto debe ser el problema.
De éstos dos, el de la derecha es el estropeado, ¿creéis que puede ser por la fuente?
Ahora estoy liado con el "pre", he construido dos y se escucha más bajo que sólo com los amplis. Uno de ellos lo saqué de Construyasuvideorockola, pongo esquema y foto también, y el otro es de MNicolau que encontré por el foro. El primero tiene la posibilidad de ser alimentado de varias maneras, yo utilizo tanto para uno como para otro 12v con fuente normal. Tal vez cambiando algún componente... ¿podría aumentar la señal? También puede ser tema de conexiónes. Haré unos dibujitos a ver qué opinan.
Y el otro preamplificador es el que aparece en ésta página (Simple Estéreo 2.0)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/


----------



## SERGIOD

miren este enlace navegando lo encontre:
http://www.taringa.net/comunidades/...icador+TDA+20x0+o+LM1875+Puente%2FSimple.html

Tambien lo subieron aca:
http://es.scribd.com/doc/77756269/Amplificador-Con-TDA20x0-LM7815-Bridge-2-0

este tambien es el mismo sino me equivoco:
http://amplificadoresdeaudio.blogspot.com/2008/09/blog-post.html

Este si es otro:
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/chip-amps/211875-stereo-lm1875-tda2050-pcb-power-supply.html


PD es una copia de este proyecto ; no soy perro, mi avatar es un lobo ja ja


----------



## Diego German

Si es el mismo, lo bueno es que hacen referencia  a este foro .... no como en otras partes que adjuntan los proyectos de aca pero no referencian de donde los sacan, e inclusibe los comercializan.

En el unico que veo que hacen referencia es el el enlace de taringa.

Saludos...

PD: Tranquilo Lobo jajaja


----------



## TetsuoTNT

¿Será esa la versión 1.0?
Creo que Neodymio pertenece también a éste foro.
He buscado información para intentar solucionar el problema de los preamplificadores y no he dado todavía con el asunto, pero he visto que dependiendo de la señal de entrada externa, de la que necesite cada amplificador y de la que quiera el usuario, se puede alterar la ganancia (que hasta ésta noche yo pensaba que era volumen) modificando varias resistencias e incluso ponerlas variables en circuitos con Tl071 por ejemplo, que es el que estoy usando. 
¿Solucionaría ésto mi caso o es otro problema que no tiene nada que ver?
Ambos "pre´s" se escuchan bajo, el de Construyasuvideorockola hace un pelín de ruido, pero el otro se oye el sonido muy limpio.


----------



## osk_rin

la version de la pagina de diyAudio, pues al parecer el diseño esta inspirado en el de mnicolau, pero  esta hecho en eagle, y re acomodo algunos componentes, y entre otras cosillas asi es que yo creo que, con ese no hay mucho problema, almenos le invitio tiempo, al re-diseño jjaja 

saludos.


----------



## rastakie2

MISOFT dijo:


> Hola tengo un problema con los tda, primero use un 2040 como lo marca el data sheet excepto por que cambie los capacitores de 220 por unos de 2200con una fuente que me da +-22v y funciono muy bien luego hice la placa en puente que puso mnicolau haora si con los capacitores de 220 con la misma fuente y con los tda 2040 y no funcina,no se si hice algo mal, tomando en cuenta que los tda2040 segun su data sheet dicen +-20vmax pero funciono primero y el segundo caso no. digame si cambiando los tda por unos 2050 funcianara


 
seguro te funcionan pero tendrias que aumentar el voltaje obviamente aunque yo también hice un ampli stereo con los TDA2040 y lo alimente igual +-22v y te digo que el resultado fue bastante bueno


----------



## crimson

Hola rastakie, bienvenido al foro, acordate que:
*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un foro, no en un chat. 
Saludos C


----------



## groso28

hola a todos del foro soy nuevo recien ayer me hice miembro y tambien ya me llamaron la atencion..
bueno espero no volver a aserlo otra ves .. acuedo aqui para sacarme una inquietud..
tengo un amplificador  de pc con un tea2025b que se escucha muy bajo el volumen me refiero que es minimo el volumen y tiene conexion auriculares y es lo mismo cuando lo conecto a los auri..
que puede ser que no da la putencia de sonido??
he leido por ahi que puede ser que el integrado se quemo!! la verdad que nose bien solo se que da un minimo de sonido y se esscucha una distorcion nada mas..cualquier ayuda sera agradeciada..


----------



## Tacatomon

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Jaco, está muy bien lo que mencionás y de hecho se llevó a cabo en muchas ocasiones ya... el problema está en que las cosas quedan olvidadas entre los +2000 posts que tiene el thread y en este foro *no *se permite la edición del 1º post desaprobacion, sino ya hubiese incluido toda la info ahí y se evitarían las consultas repetidas.
> 
> Así que por ahora seguiremos aumentando el volumen de este thread (y todos los que sufren el mismo problema) consultando las mismas cuestiones una y otra vez.
> 
> Saludos



Lo que quieras agregar al primer mensaje, con gusto puedo hacerlo. 
Mp.

Saludos!


----------



## TetsuoTNT

Disculpen la insistencia, estaba escribiendo un tema nuevo para preguntar sobre un problemilla que tengo con unos preamplificadores, pero no sé si es del todo oportuno y he borrado lo que estaba haciendo.
Hablo de ellos en ésta misma página, y quisiera saber si es correcta la ganancia que tienen tal y como están para TDA2030 ó TDA2050 en brigde, y si no lo fuera me dijeran qué componentes he de cambiar o qué "pre" es el adecuado, porque cuando los conecto el volumen es muy bajo.
Estoy escuchando los amplificadores sin ningún previo, con unos parlantes que no valen mucho, y quiero ponerle unos mejorcillos que he conseguido, pero no quiero hacerlo sin "pre".
De nuevo pido perdón si no estoy haciendo lo correcto, y si fuera el caso, ruego me indicasen si crear el tema o no, ya que he buscado información al respecto, pero no me aclaro para nada con ésto y necesito un poco de consejo, porque lo único que consigo es andar hacia atrás "retocando" componentes.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## joaquy2010

hola yo hice el tda 2050 en modo puente hace un buen tiempo y note que los capacitores de 1000mf que estaban a la entrada de alimentacion fueron reemplazados con capacitores de 470mf, por que razon cual es su diferencia?
 por ahi a alguien le paso si hizo el tda 2050 puente stereo, si no respetas el negativo positivo en los 2 parlantes sale sonido pero con pocos graves, al cambiar la polaridad el sonido cambia totalmente
saludos y gracias


----------



## Cuestavi08

Hola chicos...vuelvo a comentar en este tema...les comento hace un tiempo largoo comencé el proyecto de armarme mi amplificador de guitarra...la cuestión es que por temas que soy bastante colgado, y por frustraciones mismas del proyecto no lo puedo terminar...pero ahora ya por suerte pude terminar toda la caja para montar el proyecto y hasta un par de parlantes muy buenos (no los que quiero ponerle) pero que funcionan de maravilla para probar potencia y volúmenes elevados...

Les comento los problemas y por esos problemas mis frustraciones!!

El amplificador TDA2050 me funcionaba de maravilla, conectado directamente las entradas a un celular o mp3 como se observa en una imagen, pero cuando probé colocando con el Pre de guitarra, se me quemo un TDA...nose cual porque nose como se miden con un tester los TDA... 

Yo creo que mi problema se debe a la conexión de masa, les paso a explicar como conecto masa... de la salida del pre amplificador, que va a la entrada del amplificador, conecto el + del pre con el + del ampli...y el - del pre con el - del ampli...pero a esos - tambien les coloco un cable a la caja osea a masa...

Es correcto como conecto eso?? o me esta generando un corto??

adjunto fotos de como me esta quedando




























Espero que entienden mis preguntas!!

PD: como puedo medir con el TESTER para darme cuenta que TDA esta quemado??

Saludos!!


----------



## bydho

Hola gente, estoy con un tema con la version bridge del 2050 la 2.0 para ser exacto, hay una resistencia de 2.2 ohm que sugiere mariano, que a mi no me da resultados o al menos es lo que a mi me pasa, el amplificador arranco a la primera ni bien lo arme, pero la primera vez que le desconecte la entrada de audio comenzo a salir humo de la R 2.2 Ω y comenzo a meterme ruido en el parlante, bueno desconecte la alimentacion porque crei que podia quemarse otra cosa, revise y no había nada raro, cambie la R por otra nueva, prendi con la señal conectada y todo ok, otra vez le desconecte la señal de entrada de audio y otra vez se tosto la R y otra vez se metio ruido en el parlante, , esta vez non apague nada, le conecte la señal de audio y andaba si ningún problema, pero si le desconecto IN se escucha ruido, lo deje así bastante tiempo ya van casi 6 meses jaja, pero ahora quiero hacerle un gabinete y la verdad que me molesta eso y quisiera encontrarle una solución, si alguien le paso algo parecido les agradeceria un consejo, o una sugerencia de por donde encarar el problema, les agradesco toda la info, sigo aprendiendo mucho aqui. va una imagen para guiarlos a mi problema. Saludos


----------



## crimson

Hola bydho, cuando se quema esa resistencia significa que el amplificador está oscilando. ¿Decís que pasa cuando está la entrada al aire, sin conexión? Tal vez haya que poner una resistencia fija entre la entrada y masa, de 10K o 4K7, por ejemplo, tal vez con un pequeño capacitor en paralelo, tipo 470pF, a ver si se estabiliza. Otra opción es soldar en paralelo a las resistencias de 22K de realimentación un capacitor de 27pF, eso generalmente detiene las oscilaciones. Nunca hay una solución estándar en estos casos, siempre hay que hacer varias experiencias para ver dónde se origina el problema.
Saludos C


----------



## bydho

Gracias crimson, por el aporte.
Si tal cual, cuando se quema la resistencia la entrada esta en vacio o sea sin conexion. Un detalle que tal vez no comente es que la resistencia de 2.2Ω es de las comunes de 1/4w, no de 1W como veo que despues recomienda mariano, otra cosa es que la resistencia queda negra tostada, yo la cambie por otra de 2.2Ω también se tostó, a pesar de esto el amplificador funcionaba igual cuando le conectaba la entrada, le cambie nuevamenta la resistencia pero antes las medi y no habian perdido su valor, median bien, por eso pensaba, tal vez cambiando por resistencias de 1W se solucionaria el problema? buscare de esas resistencias y probare. 
Por otro lado la sugerencia de las resistencia y capacitores en paralelo a la entrada sera asi como en el dibujo, gracias por la ayuda gente, saludos


----------



## tatajara

Si decís que mariano recomendó poner una de 1 W proba así que no tiene que suceder más 
Saludos


----------



## Cuestavi08

Buenas!! justo me viene al pelo el hilo de la conversación para hacerles una consulta...Yo tengo el mismo problema que dydho, pero cuando conecto a la entrada el PRE... es decir, que cuando conecto a la entrada solamente el MP3 el amplificador me funciona perfecto, sin ruidos ni nada, pero cuando le conecto el PRE, que es el de construyasuvideorokcola, se me quema las resistencias o el TDA...cual puede ser la falla??

saludos!


----------



## tatajara

> Si decís que mariano recomendó poner una de 1 W proba así que no tiene que suceder más


ya se lo dije a el prueba con cambiar esa recistencia por una del mismo valor pero mas watts
saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

Otra vez en Scrib: 
http://es.scribd.com/doc/60658385/Amplificador-Con-TDA20x0-LM7815-Bridge-2-0#


----------



## DavidFelipe

Cuestavi08 

tu problema es de sensibilidad estoy casi seguro, tu usas alguna pedalera de efectos que luego conectas al preamplificador? lo que sucede con este amplificador es que es muy sensible con esta cuestion, yo lo trabajo sin PRE y me va muy bien, por pereza de armar un limitador de señal que vaya entre el pre y la etapa de potencia, de hecho el compañero crimson compartio uno ahora:

Bhydo y cuestavi08

 lo de la resistencia es raro, debe haber algo mal en tu pcb tal vez algun microcorto aconsejo revisar muy bien, yo uso una de tan solo 1/2 W y no se calienta siquiera, en la practica se va adquiriendo conocimiento para buenos ensambles, aunque el tuyo se ve bueno cuestavi, es cuestion de revisar.


----------



## Cuestavi08

David...buenisimo el dato ese de un limitador de señal!! en estos momentos esta otra vez parado ya que se me quemo un TDA y lo cambie por otro, pero como no sabia como medir que tda estaba quemado lo cambie por el que estaba bien asique ahora tengo que comprar otro!!

si lo de la resistencia le puse una de 1/2 w y sin el PRE va perfecto!!! cuando le pongo el pre muere un TDA... por ahora no uso pedalera, solo conecto el pre y a la entrada del pre le pongo el mp3 para que reproduzca algun sonido, el cual no lo hace porque se me quema jaja


----------



## mnicolau

Gente, traten de armar la última versión 3.0 que presenta un ruteado distinto tratando de disminuir al mínimo las oscilaciones indebidas.

Saludos


----------



## DavidFelipe

Prueba poner un parlante a la salida de tu preamplificador y mira con que intesidad suena, tal vez este mandando 1 V o mas de intensidad que es suficiente para matar los TDA, lo hiciste con operacionales? debes revisar muy bien ese tema, aqui te dejo mi "planta" de sonido hecha con el modo puente de éste amplificador, me va muy bien sin pre y sinceramente no le puse porque no lo necesito, los telefonos celulares mandan suficiente señal y uso pedalera que ya incorpora el preamplificador para levantar la debil señal de la guitarra, lo monte en una caja de fuente ATX, tiene disipador y esta todo dentro, los cables se ven algo enredados


----------



## jeanniecj007

Disculpa que dentro de todo repita la pregunta, pero me haría falta terminar de entender esto, no sé mucho del tema...
Te mando un dibujo para que me corrijas si es así o no el tema del potenciometro ya que no haré el preamplificador por falta de experiencia, espero que me ayudes. Muchas gracias


----------



## jeanniecj007

Cuestavi08 dijo:


> Hola chicos...vuelvo a comentar en este tema...les comento hace un tiempo largoo comencé el proyecto de armarme mi amplificador de guitarra...la cuestión es que por temas que soy bastante colgado, y por frustraciones mismas del proyecto no lo puedo terminar...pero ahora ya por suerte pude terminar toda la caja para montar el proyecto y hasta un par de parlantes muy buenos (no los que quiero ponerle) pero que funcionan de maravilla para probar potencia y volúmenes elevados...
> 
> Saludos!!




Disculpa, me podrías decir como armaste tu fuente de poder? Si tendrías algun esquema del circuito para que lo dibuje directamente en la placa y qué componentes usaste... Muchas gracias


----------



## Cuestavi08

Acá te lo mando es una que hizo mariano, espero que te sea util 

Saludos!!


----------



## moises95

jeanniecj007 dijo:


> Disculpa que dentro de todo repita la pregunta, pero me haría falta terminar de entender esto, no sé mucho del tema...
> Te mando un dibujo para que me corrijas si es así o no el tema del potenciometro ya que no haré el preamplificador por falta de experiencia, espero que me ayudes. Muchas gracias



La pata 1 del potenciometro es la que va a la entrada de audio, positivo del jack, rca o lo que sea... y esta puesta en la salida de audio del amplificador  Ahí va el positivo del altavoz y a la izquierda en el gnd el negativo del altavoz


Creo que quedaría así:



El punto verde quiere decir que tienes que unir el cable azul con el rojo de la patilla 3 del potenciometro. El cable azul que sale del ground del conector JACK iría a la pata 3 del potenciometro que tambien es ground.

En el coenctor jack, aunque no se ve bien, hay un cable rojo y otro son hilos de cobre, si el jack es stereo seguramente tengas dos cables, rojo y blanco, que son los 2 canales de audio (positivo) y los hilos de cobres sin funda que es el ground


----------



## Cuestavi08

Bueno, comento, recién termine la nueva versión osea la 3.0, me funciona muy bien, pero tengo una consulta teórica...cuando mido el voltaje masa y el (+) tengo 20,7 V y masa con el (-) tengo 20,2 V
Cual puede ser la falla de ese poco voltaje??

porque eso se va a los parlates, porque tengo entre masa y un conector del parlante 0.00V y entre masa y el otro conector tengo 0.01V...


----------



## jeanniecj007

Gracias por sus respuestas moises95 y Cuestavi08 ahora lo que no me queda claro, es cuáles son los componentes que necesito para ese amplificador. Quiero hacer el ampli de la imagen que adjunté preguntando lo del potenciometro, entonces los componentes serían: 

*Resistencias:*
2 de 22 k
1 de un 1k
4.7 Ohm de 1 W? ese está bien así, las otras de cuantos w son??

Luego en capacitores

1 de 1uf
2 de 22uf
2 de 100nF
2 de 100 uf
1 de 100nf


----------



## zorrux

Bueno las otras son de 1/4  de watt,generalmente  cuando  NO  se especifica otra cosa  se asume que  son de 1/4 W.

Y los condensadores  serian :


Electroliticos :
1, 22 y 100  uF (2)  / 25 o 35 o 50 voltios ,los que encuentres.

Ceramicos :
100 nF (2)  

Poliester :

100 nF / al voltaje que puedas conseguir (hay verdes  y  ladrillo)


----------



## pafran

Hola que tal termine de armar la 3 versión pues quería ver que tal estaban las mejoras, con anterioridad había armado la versión dos, en estéreo con dos tda2050 y todo de maravilla ahora arme dos en puente con el tda2040 y al conectar y revisar todo a la salida donde debe de ir la bocina tengo un voltaje de 14 voltios en uno y en el otro de 12 voltios (digo dos por que arme dos para que fuera estéreo) ¿alguien sabe a que se deba esto? realmente desconfió de la tienda de electrónica donde compre los tda2040, los dos estan alimentados con una fuente simétrica de +/-16 voltios a 5 amperes de antemano gracias


----------



## marius03

Hola a todos, quería hacer una pregunta de principiante, en la salida a parlante tiene alguna polaridad para conectar el mismo? O es indistinto? Porque en el plano no esta conectado a masa y no dice + y - para saber como conectarlo, saludos a todos y gracias de antemano por la ayuda.
Edito:
Bueno ya hice la prueba del amplificador con tda 2050 en modo puente, t la verdad que a bajo volumen suena bien pero cuando subo el parlante hace un ruido como que se esta partiendo a la mitad y mido la tensión de salida y me tira picos de 5 voltios ( me parese mucho y es ahí cuando hace ruido el parlante y tengo miedo de romperlo.).
Probé usando una salida y la masa y suena bien al máximo, el parlante no hace ningún ruido extraño.
Aclaro lo uso sin pre por ahora, solo el mp3, tengo un parlante de 10 x 400w y fuente simple de 18 que con un doblado obtengo rectificado 24 + 24 x 3A.
Saludos y espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## Nuyel

Pues si tiene su sentido, + del altavoz a la salida y - a tierra (o masa como lo quiera llamar) o a la fase inversa en un amplificador en puente (Te adjunto la imagen de como seria en este), si lo conectas al revez solo se invertirá la fase del sonido, igual suena pero produce otros efectos como la cancelación del sonido.


----------



## marius03

Nuyel dijo:


> Pues si tiene su sentido, + del altavoz a la salida y - a tierra (o masa como lo quiera llamar) o a la fase inversa en un amplificador en puente (Te adjunto la imagen de como seria en este), si lo conectas al revez solo se invertirá la fase del sonido, igual suena pero produce otros efectos como la cancelación del sonido.



Gracias por responder compañero, hoy voy a probar bien otra vez, pero había probado de las dos maneras y se sentía que hacia un sonido tipo Crocc crocc, bastante fuerte y me da miedo de romper el parlante, tendrá alguna influencia que un tda sea 2050 y el otro sea 2050v?? , en el doblador de tensión voy a probar con capacitores de 4700 porque ahora tengo de 2200, y capas que valla media rizada la tensión, puede ser??. 
Saludos y muchas gracias.
Pd: cuando lo termine si puedo subo un vídeo, para que sumar uno mas al montón jeje. Salu2


----------



## tatajara

marius03 dijo:


> Gracias por responder compañero, hoy voy a probar bien otra vez, pero había probado de las dos maneras y se sentía que hacia un sonido tipo Crocc crocc, bastante fuerte y me da miedo de romper el parlante, tendrá alguna influencia que un tda sea 2050 y el otro sea 2050v?? , en el doblador de tensión voy a probar con capacitores de 4700 porque ahora tengo de 2200, y capas que valla media rizada la tensión, puede ser??.
> Saludos y muchas gracias.
> Pd: cuando lo termine si puedo subo un vídeo, para que sumar uno mas al montón jeje. Salu2



cuantos tenes de 2200 ? por que seria mejor poner de 2200 para llegar a la misma capasidad que con los de 4700 
saludos


----------



## marius03

Hola, el doblador de tensión lo cambie y puse uno con diodos de 2 amper y 2 capacitores de 4700, los de 2200 no los pude usar porque son x 25 v y tengo 27 de continua.
Ahora lo estoy usando con el pre amp. Con control de tonos que esta en la pag. De vídeorockola y ka verdad que suena bastante bien. El pre es medio básico pero zafa voy a ver si consigo algo de mejor calidad y con control de balance porque ahora tengo una diferencia pequeña de volumen en uno de los canales.


----------



## tatajara

bueno me alegro que te funcionara 
saludos


----------



## Rafalopez

buenos Dias... quisiera saber cuales son los componentes del amplificador bridge simple tda 2050 es que no se que son las C y la R 1W que aparecen en el pcb.. yo hace algun tiempo hice el mismo amplificador pero ahora el pcb es diferente y cambiaron los condensadores.. entonces es para ver si me pueden decir las especificaciones del nuevo pcb.. gracias y espero me colaboren...


----------



## marius03

Rafalopez dijo:


> buenos Dias... quisiera saber cuales son los componentes del amplificador bridge simple tda 2050 es que no se que son las C y la R 1W que aparecen en el pcb.. yo hace algun tiempo hice el mismo amplificador pero ahora el pcb es diferente y cambiaron los condensadores.. entonces es para ver si me pueden decir las especificaciones del nuevo pcb.. gracias y espero me colaboren...



La "C" y la "R" de 1w son los valores de las resistencia y de los capacitores, que varian segun el integrado que uses, si usas una configuracion en puente con 2 2050 los valores serian 470nf y 2.2 ohm, en el primer post tenes una tablita bien completa y esos valores estan.
Ver el archivo adjunto 69699


----------



## Rafalopez

gracias por la colaboracion ... saludos


----------



## minacional

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola kusangy, cuánta capacidad de filtrado estás usando? El circuito ya posee 2200[uF] por rama, probá agregando más capacidad. Estás usando el pre? probá de mandar la carcaza de los potenciómetros a masa.
> Lo q escuchás es como un zumbido? o "ruido"?
> 
> Saludos



hola  amigos miren tengo un problema con el ampli el capacitor de 2200 se me recalienta como si estubiera en corto el del lado dercho   y ademas como lo estoy ensayando  con una fuente regulada   ella me muestra que el voltage positivo esta en corto  ya cambie los tda  y el ampli funcionaba perfectamente antes...gracias  por si me pueden ayudar..


----------



## tatajara

ese capasitor que pusiste no sera de poco voltaje ?
saludos


----------



## jorger

Ese capacitor esta perforado internamente, ya me pasó una vez.Tiralo a la basura y ponle uno nuevo, no le des mas vueltas.
Un saludo.


----------



## minacional

jorger dijo:


> Ese capacitor esta perforado internamente, ya me pasó una vez.Tiralo a la basura y ponle uno nuevo, no le des mas vueltas.
> Un saludo.



gracias amigo  ..pero mira lo cambie  y se volvio a estallar  el capacitor tiene el voltage indicado  estoy pensando en cambiar todos los condensadores de la targeta de pronto me estan haciendo mas pocitiva la referencia  que tengo de tierra por un cort luego tye cuento gracias


----------



## tatajara

mmm subi una foto de el pcb, de las dos caras asi te podemos ayudar mas 
saludos


----------



## Pomi

Hola a todos, tengo una pregunta, seguramente sea muy estúpida pero es que soy principiante en esto...
Se puede armar un amplificador estéreo pero que en un canal le ponga un TDA 2030 y en el otro un TDA 2050 ? Si esto es posible, cómo conecto el pote de volúmen si no utilizo un preamplificador? Es un control de volúmen para cada canal verdad?
Desde ya gracias y saludos


----------



## Yamaki

Pomi dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo una pregunta, seguramente sea muy estúpida pero es que soy principiante en esto...
> Se puede armar un amplificador estéreo pero que en un canal le ponga un TDA 2030 y en el otro un TDA 2050 ? Si esto es posible, cómo conecto el pote de volúmen si no utilizo un preamplificador?
> Saludos



Quetal amigo, no es una pregunta estupida es una duda, te explicare de la forma mas sencilla, primero que todo el TDA2050 necesita un voltaje de alimentacion mas alto que el TDA2030, el TDA2050 tiene mas potencia y al hacerlo Stereo un parlante te sonara mas duro que el otro, a menos que quieras hacer un 2.1 ( 2 TDA2030 y 1 TDA2050 ) en cuanto a conectar un potenciometro en la entrada tendria que ser un potenciometro doble para controlar cada canal, si en verdad quieres realizar un buen amplificador sin complicaciones, te recomiendo para empezar que lo realices sea con 2 TDA2030 o 2 TDA2050 pero no con un TDA2030 para un canal y un TDA2050 para otro canal, con 2 TDA de la misma serie solo  necesitaras una sola fuente de alimentacion que pueda alimentar estos 2 integrados Monoliticos al mismo tiempo sin que tengas problemas, ya que el Voltaje Maximo para el TDA2030 es de +/-18V y el optimo para el TDA2050 es de +/-20V, si te das cuenta mientras el TDA2030 esta al rojo vivo  con +/-18 DC el TDA2050 con +/-18V DC esta fresco con ese voltaje, para ello debes tener 2 fuentes distintas o reguladas para alimentar cada TDA, el cual complica la vida y mas si no se tiene conocimientos al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Pomi

Yamaki dijo:


> Quetal amigo, no es una pregunta estupida es una duda, te explicare de la forma mas sencilla, primero que todo el TDA2050 necesita un voltaje de alimentacion mas alto que el TDA2030, el TDA2050 tiene mas potencia y al hacerlo Stereo un parlante te sonara mas duro que el otro, a menos que quieras hacer un 2.1 ( 2 TDA2030 y 1 TDA2050 ) en cuanto a conectar un potenciometro en la entrada tendria que ser un potenciometro doble para controlar cada canal, si en verdad quieres realizar un buen amplificador sin complicaciones, te recomiendo para empezar que lo realices sea con 2 TDA2030 o 2 TDA2050 pero no con un TDA2030 para un canal y un TDA2050 para otro canal, con 2 TDA de la misma serie solo  necesitaras una sola fuente de alimentacion que pueda alimentar estos 2 integrados Monoliticos al mismo tiempo sin que tengas problemas, ya que el Voltaje Maximo para el TDA2030 es de +/-18V y el optimo para el TDA2050 es de +/-20V, si te das cuenta mientras el TDA2030 esta al rojo vivo  con +/-18 DC el TDA2050 con +/-18V DC esta fresco con ese voltaje, para ello debes tener 2 fuentes distintas o reguladas para alimentar cada TDA, el cual complica la vida y mas si no se tiene conocimientos al respecto.
> Saludos.



Gracias Yamaki por la rápida respuesta, además de ser muy sencilla de entender...
Creo que entonces voy a hacer un TDA 2050 simple para cada canal. Si no me equivoco estaría necesitando un trafo de 16+16 y unos 2,5 Amper. 
Una última pregunta... si tengo 2 canales, puedo conectarle unas fichas RCA para utilizar el auxiliar de la PC no? estas fichas cómo se conectan con la entrada "In Gnd" que se ve en el PCB de mnicolau?

Perdón por todas las preguntas... es que me saltaron MUCHAS dudas


----------



## tatajara

Pomi dijo:


> Gracias Yamaki por la rápida respuesta, además de ser muy sencilla de entender...
> Creo que entonces voy a hacer un TDA 2050 simple para cada canal. Si no me equivoco estaría necesitando un trafo de 16+16 y unos 2,5 Amper.
> Una última pregunta... si tengo 2 canales, puedo conectarle unas fichas RCA para utilizar el auxiliar de la PC no? estas fichas cómo se conectan con la entrada "In Gnd" que se ve en el PCB de mnicolau?
> 
> Perdón por todas las preguntas... es que me saltaron MUCHAS dudas



hola pomi 
si el trafo tiene que ser de 16-0-16 AC y como tenes 2 canales, tiene que ser de 5A para estar seguro 
por otro lado, podes usar cable mallado, que venden en las casas de electronica y un RCA estereo y este si lo podes conectar en el plug que esta en la parte trasera del cpu (algunos lo traen en la parte delantera tambien y es el que conectarias los parlantitos de pc)
saludos


----------



## Pomi

tatajara dijo:


> hola pomi
> si el trafo tiene que ser de 16-0-16 AC y como tenes 2 canales, tiene que ser de 5A para estar seguro
> por otro lado, podes usar cable mallado, que venden en las casas de electronica y un RCA estereo y este si lo podes conectar en el plug que esta en la parte trasera del cpu (algunos lo traen en la parte delantera tambien y es el que conectarias los parlantitos de pc)
> saludos




Gracias por la respuesta!! sólo me faltaría ver cómo conecto el potenciómetro doble pero ahora me pongo a buscar en las 100 páginas del tema... jaja
Saludos


----------



## tatajara

de nada para eso estamos 
saludos


----------



## Yamaki

Pomi dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta!! sólo me faltaría ver cómo conecto el potenciómetro doble pero ahora me pongo a buscar en las 100 páginas del tema... jaja
> Saludos



Quetal Amigo checa esta imagen que te puede guiar en la conexion del Potenciometro OJO este Amplificador esta en Modo Bridge Stereo


----------



## tatajara

mira aca te dejo un diagrama de un pote simple, vos hace lo mismo con los otros tres pines y guiate con el potenciometro mirando asia ti del lado del eje 
saludos


----------



## Pomi

Gracias a los 2 por las imágenes!! Ahora ya sé como conectarlo, muchas gracias!


----------



## tatajara

de nada jeje
esperamos las fotos del montaje ¡¡¡
saludos


----------



## Kupru

Hola chicos, he armado el LM1875 en modo simple para un subwoofer para mi coche, he de decir que junto con el preamplificador tl071 y un filtro pasabajos va muy bien, tambien lo he probado sin filtro pasabajos como amplificador normal y suena de lujo, queria preguntar, si hay forma de hacer para poder conectarlo al remoto de mi stereo Pioneer, lo tengo echo con un relé pero me suena un click por los demas altavoces, anteriormente creé un hilo nuevo preguntandolo pero me lo cerraron y me dijeron que usara el buscador, he buscado, leido y de nuevo buscado y no he encotrado nada... si alguien me dice como o me dice el post se lo agradeceria, cuando lo termine si a alguien le interesa subo el pcb, un saludo.


----------



## Agucasta

Gente! Hace muchísimo tiempo que no entraba al foro. En esta ocasión entro para decirles que mi primer amplificador con TDA2050 (Bridge 1.0 de Mnicolau) Cumplió sus 2 años de vida! Tiene muchísimas horas de uso a buen volumen, y sigue andando excelente como desde el primer día! Disculpen por el offtopic, pero me emocionó leer en la plaqueta "25/10/10", y saber que sigue andando tan bien! 

Saludos a todos desde Córdoba! A los que no se animen, anímense, no se van a arrepentir .


----------



## juanjv

Hola , estoy armando un circuito de audio con 3 tda2040 ( 2 para los canales estéreo y otro que me amplifica la respuesta de un filtro pasa altos) y un tda2050 para el woofer , mi pregunta es la siguiente : dicho circuito es funcional conectado a una fuente provisional de +12,0,-12 no aprovecho el potencial de dichos tda y tengo una transformador con tap central de 18+18, en el caso del tda2040 seria un exceso de voltaje alimentarlo con el transformador que digo (18*1.41 = 25.48 v) cuando la hoja de datos muestra que el máximo es 20v . alguna idea de como regular dicho voltaje ? es conveniente usar zeners de 20v con su respectivo transistor para el resto de la corriente ? . gracias por sus amables sugerencias .


----------



## tinchusbest

juanjv dijo:


> Hola , estoy armando un circuito de audio con 3 tda2040 ( 2 para los canales estéreo y otro que me amplifica la respuesta de un filtro pasa altos) y un tda2050 para el woofer , mi pregunta es la siguiente : dicho circuito es funcional conectado a una fuente provisional de +12,0,-12 no aprovecho el potencial de dichos tda y tengo una transformador con tap central de 18+18, en el caso del tda2040 seria un exceso de voltaje alimentarlo con el transformador que digo (18*1.41 = 25.48 v) cuando la hoja de datos muestra que el máximo es 20v . alguna idea de como regular dicho voltaje ? es conveniente usar zeners de 20v con su respectivo transistor para el resto de la corriente ? . gracias por sus amables sugerencias .


En este link hay una explicacion muy buena de como hacer la fuente que necesitas

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## Bedrok003

Hola a todos, gracias Mnicolau por publicar el pcb. 
Este es mi primer aporte y espero sea de utilidad. 
El ampli lo ensamble y funciono a la primera, sorprende  la potencia y calidad del sonido que genera, (no esta mal para un par de integraditos  ), calienta un poco al disipador supongo que por el tamaño pequeño pero con un ventilador para las pruebas se soluciona, no produce el "plop" al energizarlo y hasta el momento no me ha dado problemas.

Consta de 2 LM1875 con sus respectivos componentes (según la tabla de valores) los elegí principalmente por el voltaje de la fuente que tengo +/- 29 Vcd ademas "según yo"  son menos quisquillosos con el voltaje para trabajarlo con cargas de 4Ω como en este caso al estar en puente, los integrados están sin aislante o mica solo con pasta térmica (para obtener la mejor transferencia de calor).

La fuente entrega +/- 29VCD con un transformador de 21+21 V  y un par de capacitores de 10000 µF

Las pruebas las realice con un altavoz de 8Ω sin abusar por mucho tiempo de la potencia por dos razones: La primera; según el datasheet con ese voltaje los integraditos disipan mas watts (en forma de calor) (45 + 45 aprox) de los que envían al altavoz (30+30 supuesta mente), y la segunda que el  altavoz que tengo no creo que soporte esa potencia sin sufrir algún daño. (según el fabricante 50W pero...)

Lamento no dar mas detalles técnicos pero no cuento todavía con equipo para obtenerlos.

No se desanimen si no les ha funcionado, prueben este pcb (versión 3.0), verifiquen sus voltajes que no exceda el máximo permitido según el integrado que estén usando, sobre todo que sean originales (ay varios temas al respecto en el foro), por no dejar comprueben los valores de las resistencias y capacitores.  

Por si le interesa a alguien:
El costo de los TDA2050 por acá es de usd$3.00 aprox y los LM1875 me costaron usd$4.00 aprox 36 y 48 pesos MX respectivamente.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## ecocharly

He pedido un TDA2050, y me ha llegado con 5 patas. Por que en el circuito monta uno de solo 2 patas? Les hay distintos?


----------



## zorrux

¿En que circuito?

En el de este post es clarisimo que hay  5 huecos , uno  para cada pata.


----------



## ecocharly

zorrux dijo:


> ¿En que circuito?
> 
> En el de este post es clarisimo que hay  5 huecos , uno  para cada pata.



volviendo a mirar el dibujo he visto los 5 huecos.

Una pregunta, con que tipo de fuente de alimentación utilizais este amplificador. Tiene que tener dos niveles de tension (positivo y negativo) y el de referencia. La construis vosotros o venden alguna barata en Dealextreme?


----------



## zorrux

Hola  aca en el foro hay  una muy detallada descripcion de los calculos que hay que  hacer para la fuente de alimentacion .Me parece que  se llama "Pautas para  la fuente de alimentacion de audio"  Esta en los destacados .

En mi caso particular  ,construi  yo mismo  el transformador ,y las placas  rectificadoras ,tanto por un tema economico  como para aprender a  hacerlo .
Cometi algunos errores (primera vez que  bobinaba cualquier cosa)  que puede  subsanar pero aprendi mucho  al hacerlo.

Me  parece que   en tu ciudad  seguramente   encontraras  transformadores ya echos  ,sitios  donde puedas  encargarlos o  lugares donde  venden lo necesario para hacertelo,por que el asunto  del TRafo  es la parte mas pesada  y cara  de toda la cuestion.


----------



## leomonac

hola a todos,estoy armando el ampli con tda 2050 puente, tengo una duda, tengo 1 parlante de 6 ohm x 100w, se que los parantes que lleva son de 8 ohm pero como no dispongo de mucho dinero queria saber si puedo conectarle este, estoy haciendo el transformador y tengo ganas de dejarles estas salidas por las dudas 2+2+15+15+2+2 x 4A, estoy sacando fotos de todo, cuando lo tenga listo las publico, saludos


----------



## tatajara

si lo podes poner a trabajar a 6 homs 
y con el trafo no hay problemas en hacerle salidas, al contrario por que te pueden servir para en un futuro agregar algo¡¡¡
saludos


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

leomonac dijo:


> tengo 1 parlante de 6 ohm x 100w,



si le pones un fan cooler seria maravilloso y le puedes poner parlantes hasta de 4Ω sin problemas


----------



## leomonac

Gracias por sus respuesta compañeros, ya hice el trafo, quedo impecable, ahora estoy por hacer el impreso, ya consegui los integrados, si me queda bien voy a hacerle un filtro pasabajos y le voy a poner un subwofer, consegui uno de 4 ohm de 300w que tiene la membrana rota, pero lo voy a reparar, hace unos años repare uno de 12", con mucha paciencia le puse la membrana nueva y quedo funcionando


----------



## tatajara

muy bien por ti leomonac ¡¡¡
esperamos fotos 
saludos


----------



## leomonac

bueno, no saque demasiadas fotos, igual el montaje esta medio precario, pero era para probaro, estaba bastante ansioso por escucharlo sonar y la verdad que estoy mas que conforme con el sonido de este amplificador, sobre todo porque es la primera vez que armo uno, es una bestialidad lo que suena y lo simple que es, ahora me voy a armar otro, lo conecte a la computadora, unifique los canales estereo con 2 resistencias de 1k, tiene un disipador de procesador de computadora y un ventilador de 24v de un variador de frecuencia, el trafo es de 17 + 17, ahora tengo que prolijearlo jeje, voy a conseguir una buena caja metalica, le voy sacando fotos en el proceso y cuando lo tenga pronto las publico


----------



## tatajara

felizitaciones leomac ¡¡¡
viste todo lo que se aprende y lo que vas a prender, segui adelante, lee e informate que todos los dias hay algo nuevo jeje 
ahora le tenes que hacer un buen gabinete ¡¡
saludos


----------



## leomonac

tatajara dijo:


> felizitaciones leomac ¡¡¡
> viste todo lo que se aprende y lo que vas a prender, segui adelante, lee e informate que todos los dias hay algo nuevo jeje
> ahora le tenes que hacer un buen gabinete ¡¡
> saludos



gracias!!!!!
ya arme el otro, me llevo 3 horas de trabajo, suena como los dioses, si ahora lo que me queda es armarle un buen gabinete, pero con tranquilidad, quiero que quede bien de bien, estoy mirando unos amplificadores bastante mas complicados para armar, pero me voy a tomar mi tiempo, primero quiero que este quede bien y despues veo.

saludos y gracias


----------



## MemphisJr

Saludos a todos brodis, una duda como puedo conectar un subwoofer 12" de 4homs bobina simple al tda2050 bridge sin quemarlo? adicionando, sera suficiente +-21v a 5Amp para alimentar un bridge2050 y dos simple 2050 o solo 3 simples 2050?

pd: usaria un filtrado de talvez 15,000uf o 20,000uf


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MemphisJr dijo:


> Saludos a todos brodis, una duda como puedo conectar un subwoofer 12" de 4homs bobina simple al tda2050 bridge sin quemarlo?


No hay como conectar un parlante de 4 ohms a dos TDA2050 en BTL por que los vas a quemar en cuanto le des un poco de potencia de más. Mejor armate un ampli con el TDA7294 (pero *no en puente*) que te va a dar mejores resultados.


----------



## MemphisJr

ezavalla dijo:


> No hay como conectar un parlante de 4 ohms a dos TDA2050 en BTL por que los vas a quemar en cuanto le des un poco de potencia de más. Mejor armate un ampli con el TDA7294 (pero *no en puente*) que te va a dar mejores resultados.



si no no te preocupes ni yo tampoco por que solo era una posibilidad remota pero supongo que no hay problema si a un tda 2050 en modo simple le pongo un subwoofer de 70wrms a 4Ω no hay problema o si? o que tal uno de 6Ω en modo simple?
pd:este ampli me interesa mucho por la alimentacion que tiene +-25v que asi ya me ahorro el trafo pero con el trafo que te digo cres que si me llene bien los dos tda2050 en modo simple(a 4 homios)?

saludos.


----------



## juanchotazo99

Gente, estoy con ganas de armar un amplificador y estoy viendo si este seria lo acorde... El modelo de los mismos es SS-H551, tienen woofer y tweeter, porteados, y son de 6 ohms segun la etiqueta trasera. Si mal no recuerdo el minicomponente decia ser de 45+45w, por ende los parlantes deben ser de esa potencia.

Por el momento los estoy usando con un ampli kenwood KA-300B de mi viejo, es de 25+25w y los hace sonar muy fuerte, incluso mas de lo que yo normalmente suelo usar para escuchar; el problema es que ese amplificador tiene algo de offset a la salida (65 y 110 mV), creo que son los transistores de entrada que tendria que cambiar, no me he puesto a verlo en detalle. En definitiva no esta sonando bien (tiene sus años, despues de todo, algo de 30-35) y quiero armar algo, jajaja

Me conviene tirarme a este ampli basado en el LM1875 (simple, ya que en bridge lei que podria tener problemas con un parlante menor a 8 ohms) o directamente armo algo mas robusto, por ejemplo con un LM3886? Me han dicho que el problema con el LM3886 es el transformador que necesita, se puede tornar caro, y ya lo veo, 20-30w contra 68w...

Es solo para sacarme la duda, no quiero descarrilar el hilo. Gracias!!


----------



## MD80

Si querés usar esa tensión, con una carga de 4Ω, la opción es el LM1875. Fijate el primer post.


----------



## MemphisJr

SALUDOD BRODIS,les comento que lo arme en modo simple(tda2050) con +-18 conectado a un bafle samsumg de 6homios y quede anodadado de la calidad y poder de este ampli,eso si lo compensa con el caletamiento, pero nada qu eun cooler no solucione. mas adelante pogo fotos en cuanto mi hermano me regrese la camara XDXD y lo raro es que el TDA 2050  marca ST que si es original solo me salio en 1 dolar y un  tafo fr +-24 a 5A me sale en 80 dolares XDXDXD cosas de la vida.
 y una sola pregunta que pasa si trabajo el tda2050 a 2 homios?
y por ultimo para dos tda2050 en simple con +-15 a 5A(sin rectificar) me alcanzara bien? serian trabajados a 4homios
Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL

MemphisJr dijo:


> y una sola pregunta que pasa si trabajo el tda2050 a 2 homios?



Una sola respuesta: lo quemas, Impedancia minima de trabajo 4Ω


----------



## chiisai

alguien me podria decir de un amplificador que me sirva para bajo electrico.. no importa los watts, lo q me importa es q sea facil y que traiga PCB


----------



## SKYFALL

chiisai dijo:


> alguien me podria decir de un amplificador que me sirva para bajo electrico.. no importa los watts, lo q me importa es q sea facil y que traiga PCB



LM1875 conectado en modo simple con fuente dual de +/- 30V 3Amp


----------



## tatajara

Fernando Arias dijo:


> LM1875 conectado en modo simple con fuente dual de +/- 30V 3Amp



yo lo alimentaria con un poquito menos, para asegurarme, aunque si es original se la tiene que bancar pero con 28 vdc anda de lujo, yo tengo uno con +/-25v y se escucha muy bien 
saludos


----------



## israelel

Aqui les dejo el mio trabajando en serie con unas pioneer  y un subwoofer Memphis "12" y creanme ba un bajo super nitido y envolvente.
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/DSC02263_zps98df881a.jpg
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/DSC02264_zps12d569e9.jpg
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/DSC02265_zps4367954e.jpg
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/DSC02266_zps95149b06.jpg
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/DSC02267_zps0a1ca50c.jpg
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/DSC02268_zpsb7627be6.jpg
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/DSC02269_zps195805c2.jpg
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/DSC02271_zpsf8c7d950.jpg
saludos


----------



## juanjv

Saludos , actualmente he ensamblado algunos amplificadores con el pcb descrito aca y son de calidad aceptable , pero hace poco descargue la hoja de datos mas actual del tda2030A , y la sorpresa que me lleve es que usan un par de transistores complementarios bd907 y bd908 y la tension que dicen que puede manejar como maxima es de 44 v y la normal es de 36 , entregando unos 28 w con distorcion del 0.5 % o 35w con d=10 % , sinceramente no se si el circuito soporte en verdad la tension que dicen , ya que cierta ves una falla en el transformador de un tda2050 le suministro aprox. +-28v y se destruyo el integrado y el mismo tda2050 tiene potencia mucho menor de la que se presume en este con el 2030.alguna sugerencia o opinion gracias. les dejo el enlace a la hoja de datos : http://www.st.com/internet/com/TECHNICAL_RESOURCES/TECHNICAL_LITERATURE/DATASHEET/CD00000129.pdf


----------



## crazysound

Hola a todos, he armado dos placas con el lm1875 v 2.0 y calientan una barbaridad ambos!!

Alguien sabe el por qué de estas raras oscilaciones?? Y como solucionarlo? Ya le agregué capacitores por todos lados y nada..

Saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El LM1875 *DEBE *llevar a la entrada la resistencia de 1MΩ que aparece en el datasheet, por que si nó.... oscilan. Las has puesto?????


----------



## crazysound

Hola Ezavalla, tiene una R de 22k en la pata 1 (versión 2.0).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Ezavalla, tiene una R de 22k en la pata 1 (versión 2.0).


En la última versión (la 3.0) Mariano le agregó el footprint para la de 1MΩ antes del cap de entrada por que le comenté lo que me había pasado con las oscilaciones...
De todas formas, el parche es muy simple. Solo hay que hacer un agujero en el track de entrada (antes del cap) y otro en el track de masa que está cerca y poner ahí la resistencia de 1M.


----------



## crazysound

Voy a hacer la prueba y después comento. 

Gracias.


----------



## MemphisJr

bueno solo quiero agregar una observacion el tda 2050 puede trabajar a 2Homs yo que por accidente lo conecte a un sub memphis 12 de 500wrms doble bobina que segun mi primo si no le fallaba la memoria estaba en serie pero no estaba en paralelo osea a 2Homios, y sin mas lo conecte y lo tube trabajando al max como por 4 horas y sin problemas mas que el calentamiento que se soluciona con un cooler aclaro que lo alimentaba con +-20v a 4A

saludos.


----------



## crazysound

Hola, las oscilaciones siguen...


----------



## juanjv

Saludos , acabo de ensamblar el amplificador con tda2050 en modo puente , la cuestion es que he notado que funciona de modo extraño el sonido es "normal" solo que uno de los integrados calienta mas que el otro , lo tengo conectado a una fuente con transformador de 15+15 con una corriente de 3 amp. otro funcionamiento extraño es que cuando la entrada de audio se queda al aire y oscila un poco las resistencias de 2 watts y 2.2 ohms calientan demasiado , ese valor lo tome de la hoja de datos del 2050 . lo tengo conectado a un parlante de 8ohms a 60 w rms. cual seria el problema en este caso , he usado la pcb del colega mariano 3.0 bridge. por su amable atencion gracias.


----------



## israelel

juanjv dijo:


> Saludos , acabo de ensamblar el amplificador con tda2050 en modo puente , la cuestion es que he notado que funciona de modo extraño el sonido es "normal" solo que uno de los integrados calienta mas que el otro , lo tengo conectado a una fuente con transformador de 15+15 con una corriente de 3 amp. otro funcionamiento extraño es que cuando la entrada de audio se queda al aire y oscila un poco las resistencias de 2 watts y 2.2 ohms calientan demasiado , ese valor lo tome de la hoja de datos del 2050 . lo tengo conectado a un parlante de 8ohms a 60 w rms. cual seria el problema en este caso , he usado la pcb del colega mariano 3.0 bridge. por su amable atencion gracias.



usa lo valores de la tabla de mnicolau, usa cable de audio blindado, trata de ordenar cables y ten un buen filtrado de funete de poder yo lo he usado con un filtrado de 16800uf por canal y nada de ruidos extraños falta de poder nada de nada y eso si con los valores indicado en la tabla el primer post


----------



## juanjv

israelel dijo:


> usa lo valores de la tabla de mnicolau, usa cable de audio blindado, trata de ordenar cables y ten un buen filtrado de funete de poder yo lo he usado con un filtrado de 16800uf por canal y nada de ruidos extraños falta de poder nada de nada y eso si con los valores indicado en la tabla el primer post



Saludos israelel , he modificado con los valores de la pagina principal del foro , y puedo decirte que el calor que generan como que es un poco mas estable , pero al desconectar la entrada de audio comienza a oscilar un poco y el calor por las resistencias se eleva , debo mencionar que dichas resistencias son de 2 watts , siguiendo quiza la segerencia de un watt quiza se hubieran quemado , es normal que las resistencias se calienten ? , es normal que el tda oscile con tan solo quitar el plug de entrada y colocarlo al vacio?


----------



## israelel

si a oscilar te refires a que se olle un ruido como de estatica,algo asi,si es normal hasta en los mejores esteros en aux pasa eso y que caliente si, pero no a tal grado de que te quemen,asoea tibias mis resitencias con el tda2050 con de 1watt y apenas tibias.
saludos


----------



## cmontoya

Hola amigos del foro
En estos días me decidí a  diseñar y armar un TDA2030A  en configuración Bridge , aparte de eso  agregue un filtro pasa bajos ya que tengo planeado usar en  un teatro en casa.
Puedo decir que me funciono de una  y no tuve ningún inconveniente, aparte de eso me sorprendió el sonido tan limpio que bota.
Saludos


----------



## juanjv

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro
> En estos días me decidí a  diseñar y armar un TDA2030A  en configuración Bridge , aparte de eso  agregue un filtro pasa bajos ya que tengo planeado usar en  un teatro en casa.
> Puedo decir que me funciono de una  y no tuve ningún inconveniente, aparte de eso me sorprendió el sonido tan limpio que bota.
> Saludos




Saludos cmontoya tu pcb ha quedado impecable muy buen trabajo;por otro lado, como has conseguido modificar la  placa que se presenta en el foro , que programa has usado?  ,


----------



## cmontoya

juanjv dijo:


> Saludos cmontoya tu pcb ha quedado impecable muy buen trabajo;por otro lado, como has conseguido modificar la  placa que se presenta en el foro , que programa has usado?  ,



Hola
Pues la verdad yo primero me guie por el diagrama que ofrece  el datasheet del fabricante, después me asesore de algunas cosas de la PCB de mnicolau  lo demás ya fue propio diseño
Lo diseñe en Ares
Saludos


----------



## DAXMO

Muy buenos todos los trabajos y los pcb; para calcular la fuente, las placas en puente con tda 2050 consumen 1,5 A y en simple tambien? o puede que consuman algo menos pero no 1A.
Digo se me ocurre armar un 7.1 con 8 placas en mono combinanado en puente y simple para las distintas salidas.
Para eso calcularia de hacer dos fuentes (con dos trafos) si llego!.
3 en puente 4,5 A
5 Simples 7,5 A o 5 A (para un consumo de 1A por placa)
Esto sin margen para arriba solo teorico.
 Saludos


----------



## zopilote

Si, estas en terminos mas que razonables, por que la musica nunca va ha ser todo el tiempo la maxima, sino  seria una fuente que no serias capaz de aprovecharlo. Y la potencia de un tda es mas que suficiente para un ambiente cerrado, yo hasta le puse ocho canales a un trafo de 5 amperios y solo se chupo como tres voltios, pero funciono de maravilla como amplificador de ambiente en un restaurante.
 La cuestion es que pongan el trafo de los woofer o los de puente a un voltaje de +/- 15v y los satelites con  20 voltios.


----------



## DAXMO

Si ok, voy con esa idea porque si sumo todas las salidas da un monton de potencia, puedo hacer las frontales de 40 watts, y el sub tambien y me consigo uno de 4ohm. Los satelites los hago simples que tiren unos 20 w.
Igual estoy investigando los dvd/blue ray que tengan control de volumen, creo que algunos tienen, yo tengo un noblex 5.1 que tiene pero esta veterano y no es hd.
Saludos.
gracias.


----------



## DAXMO

Hola, Estuve mirando los pcb de Mariano Nicolau y hay una resistencia en el circuito que dice R 1W, pero no logro descifrar que valor lleva, camine el hilo de un lado para el otro y no le encontre la vuelta. Es una que esta a la derecha cerca del tda en el simple y se repite en el circuito en puente.

Si alguien se acuerda que es se agradece, capaz que es un puente.

Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es la resistencia de la red Zobel de salida. En el datasheet está el valor...


----------



## zopilote

Te falto abrir mas los ojos, el valor de las resistencia R y del condensador C, se leen en el recuadro que aparece en el primer post y lo da para diferentes TDAs y el LM. Y tambien en el datasheet figuran los valores.


----------



## DAXMO

A ha, se agradece
Saludos


----------



## leomonac

aqui dejo fotos de mi ampli armado, puse dos modulos en un mismo disipador, funciona de lujo, los condensadores y el trafo son un poco chicos pero como lo uso con poco volumen no da problemas, ademas los parlantes son de 6 ohm asi que tengo que tener cuidado de no pasarme, voy a hacer el transformador mas grande y a cambiar los capacitores para empezar a sacarle jugo jeje, saludos


----------



## DAXMO

Esta bueno, Bien el cooler en el radiador muy efectivo. Que capacidad tiene la fuente, que decis quedo chica.?
saludos.


----------



## leomonac

DAXMO dijo:


> Esta bueno, Bien el cooler en el radiador muy efectivo. Que capacidad tiene la fuente, que decis quedo chica.?
> saludos.



Gracias, el trafo es de 5 amper 17+17V, calienta un poco cuando le doy un poco de mambo jeje, y los capacitores de 6600 por rama, le puse un par de led y cuando subo el volumen parpadean un poquitin, pero suena como los dioses, gracias a mariano, este es mi primer ampli, y el primer transformador que armo, voy a armar unos modulos de menos potencia pero stereo con el mismo integrado y los voy a juntar con este en una caja para conectar la tele y la compu, este ampli armado lo dejo para los subwofers y los otros para los medios y agudos, estoy a las ordenes


----------



## Lucho LP

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola kusanagy100, el problema está casi seguro en los reguladores q utilizaste. Según leí, nunca usar reguladores de tensión en amplificador. Para regularla podés usar zeners de 20[V] (o el más próximo q haya) con transistores para bancarse la corriente. Te dejo un esquema para q veas, y el archivo livewire por si lo tenés para simularlo.
> En el archivo tiene puesto un zener de 9.1[V] porq es el máximo q tiene el livewire.
> 
> PD: las resistencias de 2.2k son de 1[W]
> 
> Saludos




Hola amigos, tengo una duda con respecto al comentario #19 de Mnicolau, donde se plantea un circuito (adjunto imagen) con zeners y transistores para regular la salida en una fuente de alimentación.
Con respecto a ese circuito, entiendo que tal como está, entrega a la salida la tensión determinada por el diodo zener menos 0.7 voltios, que es la caída de tensión base – emisor (Vbe) del transistor de paso. (Solamente estoy teniendo en cuenta la salida positiva para simplificar la pregunta).
A su vez, el transistor de paso debería -con la tensión zener- entregar la corriente que la carga necesite, toda vez que dicha corriente no exceda la máxima soportada por el transistor, que en el caso del TIP41 serían unos 6A.
Es eso correcto?
Pregunto esto porque en mi proyecto, quisiera con la misma fuente que alimento la etapa de potencia, establecer una salida que me permita alimentar un preamp stereo con control de tonos y a la vez conectar un circuito que controla las revoluciones de un cooler de acuerdo a la temperatura de operación del amplificador para su refrigeración, además de un vúmetro de leds; y si utilizara solamente la regulación con zeners (sin transistores) presumo aunque sin cálculos ciertos, que la corriente que obtendría sería insuficiente para todo el conjunto...
Desde ya agradezco cualquier ayuda que puedan darme.
Saludos!


----------



## SKYFALL

Es asi como lo explicas, solo que no seria recomendable que uses la misma fuente para alimentar amplificador, preamplificador y mucho menos un cooler, todo esto puede inyectar ruidos parasitos a traves de la red de alimentacion hacia el amplificador, siempre es recomendado construir fuentes independientes para cada uno de estos.


----------



## Lucho LP

Gracias Fernando! 
Eso supuse con respecto al ruido... 
Entonces pienso que sería mas adecuado usar los zeners (sin transistores) para alimentar el preamp solamente,  ya que el consumo de corriente es muy bajo en esa etapa; y el resto de los circuitos con una fuente mas pequeña acorde a las circunstancias.
Saludos y gracias!


----------



## MemphisJr

saludos a todos,me salio una duda que trate de resolver pero que mas comfundido,explico; he estado alimentando el tda 2050 con +-17v y con eso no alcanza su poder total,ahora voy comprar un nuevo trafo, pero de cuanto nesesitaria ser para que con 6Homios de carga me levante los 32watts?,segun el data con +-22 seria suficiente pero ahora,segun con el rectificado la corriente se eleva aprox 1.4141 y se le restan mas o menos 2v del cosumo del puente de diodos no? osea que si mis calculos no fallan necesitaria un trafo de 17 0 17 no? que quedaria 17*1.4141=24.0397-2=22v cierto?

saludos. =) =)


----------



## crazysound

Hola MemphisJr, los 32W es con 10% de distorsión y no querrás escuchar así, tenés que tomar los datos a 0,5% de distorsión (28W a 4ohms). Eso por un lado para que tengas en cuenta en todos los amplis que armes. 

Por otro, la experiencia me lleva a decirte que no des vueltas y compres un trafo de 18+18V que es un valor estandarizado. Te va a funcionar perfecto. Yo he usado este valor con el LM1875.

Saludos..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

crazysound dijo:


> Por otro, la experiencia me lleva a decirte que no des vueltas y compres un trafo de 18+18V que es un valor estandarizado. Te va a funcionar perfecto. *Yo he usado este valor con el LM1875*.


  
El LM1875 soporta +/-30V de alimentación mientras que el TDA2050 solo soporta +/-25V. Un trafo de 18+18V (24+24VDC) con poca carga va a entregar más de 25V a la salida del rectificador+filtro y te vas a llevar puestos los TDA... y ni hablar si sube un poco la tensión de la línea.

Para hacerla corta: comprá un trafo de 15+15V que es un valor estándard y bancate la potencia que te dé con los +/-22V que vas sacar de esa fuente... que por otra parte es el valor para el cual están dadas las especificaciones.


----------



## israelel

Ok,por el trafo lo hay problema,lo mado a ahcer a medida,pero los 2v que se le restan la voltaje final por el puente de diodos,cierto o fals este voltaje de consumo de los didos?

saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

israelel dijo:


> Ok,por el trafo lo hay problema,lo mado a ahcer a medida,pero los 2v que se le restan la voltaje final por el puente de diodos,cierto o fals este voltaje de consumo de los didos?


  
Fijate en el datasheet de los diodos que vas a usar para saber cual es la caída de tensión directa a la corriente media de la fuente y multiplicala por 2.


----------



## MemphisJr

creo que ya se habran dado cuenta,pero bueno,el tipo que lo hace dijo que me dejaba mas barato uno de 16 0 16 a 5A habra problema si uso este o mejor uso el de 15 0 15 5A, es como una pregunta capsiosa pero mejor consultar con lo expertos.

saludos.


----------



## Limbo

> Fijate en el datasheet de los diodos que vas a usar para saber cual es la caída de tensión directa a la corriente media de la fuente y multiplicala por 2.


Tengo entendido que por norma general la caida de los diodos (1,4V de forma generica) se suma al voltaje pico que necesitas, y asi obtenes el voltaje pico del trafo que necesitas, no? Eso de la corriente media es para ser exactos no?


----------



## SKYFALL

MemphisJr dijo:


> creo que ya se habran dado cuenta,pero bueno,el tipo que lo hace dijo que me dejaba mas barato uno de 16 0 16 a 5A habra problema si uso este o mejor uso el de 15 0 15 5A, es como una pregunta capsiosa pero mejor consultar con lo expertos.
> 
> saludos.



lo vas a usar con el TDA2050 no? si es asi entonces 16 X 1.41 = 22.56, entonces puede trabajar bien el tope para este es +/- 25V





Lucho LP dijo:


> Gracias Fernando!
> Eso supuse con respecto al ruido...
> Entonces pienso que sería mas adecuado usar los zeners (sin transistores) para alimentar el preamp solamente,  ya que el consumo de corriente es muy bajo en esa etapa; y el resto de los circuitos con una fuente mas pequeña acorde a las circunstancias.
> Saludos y gracias!



Si asi es, los zeners pueden trabajar sin transistor de refuerzo de corriente cuando se utilizan en pequeñas fuentes que no demandan mayor potencia, para un preamplificador estan perfectos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Limbo dijo:


> Tengo entendido que por norma general la caida de los diodos (1,4V de forma generica) se suma al voltaje pico que necesitas, y asi obtenes el voltaje pico del trafo que necesitas, no?


El voltaje de pico no importa , el que tenés que usar es el RMS, que es el que te dá la spec del trafo. Por ejemplo, un trafo de 12V es de 12V RMS y no 12V de pico. La caída de los diodos (2 en el caso del puente => 1.4V) se suma a la tensión DC requerida a la salida de la fuente, y a partir de ahí se calcula la tensión RMS del trafo.



Limbo dijo:


> Eso de la corriente media es para ser exactos no?


No muy exactos en verdad . Lo que sucede es que hay que tomar un valor de corriente que sea razonablemente desfavorable para hacer un cálculo mas o menos conservador en costo y en potencia, ya que nunca se chupa toda la corriente disponible en el trafo, pero los capacitores de filtro hacen lo suyo para cargarlo bastante, así que tomar una corriente de mas o menos la mitad de lo disponible te permite estimar una caída de tensión directa de los diodos en un valor razonablemente confiable... no se si me hago entender..


----------



## Limbo

> El voltaje de pico no importa , el que tenés que usar es el RMS, que es el que te dá la spec del trafo. Por ejemplo, un trafo de 12V es de 12V RMS y no 12V de pico. La caída de los diodos (2 en el caso del puente => 1.4V) se suma a la tensión DC requerida a la salida de la fuente, y a partir de ahí se calcula la tensión RMS del trafo.


http://elrincondelelectronico.wordpress.com/2011/11/21/calculos-de-la-fuente-de-alimentacion/

Eso es lo que yo he sabido siempre..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Limbo dijo:


> http://elrincondelelectronico.wordpress.com/2011/11/21/calculos-de-la-fuente-de-alimentacion/
> Eso es lo que yo he sabido siempre..


No te entiendo  
El link que has pasado no sirve para calcular la tensión necesaria en el secundario del trafo por que en ese artículo ya parten de usar un trafo de 7.5V.
Lo que yo estoy diciendo es para comenzar al revés: *necesito 22V a la salida del rectificador*... de cuanto tiene que ser el tranformador que debo comprar? Este es el procedimiento normal de cálculo...


----------



## Limbo

El enlace que yo te pase es eso pero al reves, para el caso es lo mismo.. yo resto 1,4V a lo que quiero y eso es el voltaje pico del trafo, divido entre raiz de 2 y me da el rms del trafo.. Lo que no entiendo es porque dices que no usas el voltaje pico para el calculo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Podés usar el voltaje de pico, pero para lo unico que sirve es para tener la Vdc a la salida de la fuente.... pero al trafo tenés que comprarlo por la V RMS así que es mejor usar esa y solo dejar la de pico implícita dentro del cálculo al multiplicar por √2


----------



## DAXMO

Yo uso un programita para repasar la fuente (PSU designer II), nada del otro mundo se baja facil, te tira graficos rms corriente pico, una herramienta mas, (teorica).
Estoy arrancando con el 7.1, ya tengo casi todo, me hice unas pcb para ir probando, cuando avance comento.
Saludos.


----------



## locodelafonola

hola buenas tardes ... bueno vengo a este post a que me ayuden a realizar este amplificador ( que no funciona como tal.. o sea no va conectado ningun parlante ) pero que nesesito construir...en el diceño original esta el LM675T que no lo consigo y me dijieron que lo reemplazara por el TDA2030 o TDA2050y quiero consultarles austedes que tienen mas experiencia con estos C:I y en funcion del esquema que cosas tengo que tener esn cuenta.... tambien adjunto el dataset del LM675T...bueno quedo esperando su respuesta y desde ya muy agradecido al que lo haga..... juan.....Ver el archivo adjunto 91305


----------



## Modultronic

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola buenas tardes ... bueno vengo a este post a que me ayuden a realizar este amplificador ( que no funciona como tal.. o sea no va conectado ningun parlante ) pero que nesesito construir...en el diceño original esta el LM675T que no lo consigo y me dijieron que lo reemplazara por el TDA2030 o TDA2050y quiero consultarles austedes que tienen mas experiencia con estos C:I y en funcion del esquema que cosas tengo que tener esn cuenta....Ver el archivo adjunto 91304 tambien adjunto el dataset del LM675T...bueno quedo esperando su respuesta y desde ya muy agradecido al que lo haga..... juan.....Ver el archivo adjunto 91305


 _Amigo locodelafonola, ese IC es muy usado como Driver de potencia impulsor analógico para motores DC y servomotores, colocando 2 IC en modo puente se logra obtener este Driver muy usado también para laser controlados por Galvos, también se usa como amplificador de potencia que es prácticamente idéntico al LM1875, pero ese circuito que publico lo veo muy dudoso de que funcione, el cual el disparo de accion del motor lo hace con un Rele, mejor busque uno más simplificado y según la aplicación que desea obtener, porque si es para audio lo mejor es el LM1875 que lo consigue mas factible.__Un saludo.__MDT._


----------



## locodelafonola

queridisimo amigo Modultronic es justamente el uso que le voy a dar pues estoy fabricando todo un sistema  de laser con galvos ( no motores) es todo DYI... y ese es el diseño original de don chan  yo creo que el rele ( esta cumpliendo una funcion de arranque suave ) pero puedo estar equivocado pues no lo e visto fucionar.. y "mi maestro"... usted parese que conose el tema mas que yo  pues estoy abierto acualquier sugerencia o propuesta que me haga para llegar a implementarmejoras que sean viables constructivamente...   gracias ...juan


----------



## juanjv

Saludos , tengo un sistema de audio 2.1 construido con un par de tda2030 y un tda2050 , la cuestion es que me gustaría conocer si hay una manera de "simular " un sistema de standby para los amplificadores , me ingenie uno a base de relevadores que cortara la salida a las bocinas y de momento funciona , pero aun sin bocinas los tda calientan suficiente , cabe aclarar que cada tda lo alimento correctamente(tda2030 +-14v , tda2050 +-22v), pensaba el colocar los reles de tal forma que cortara el suministro de voltaje , pero supongo la corriente dañaría las terminales internas del rele , cualquier sugerencia la tomare en cuenta , por su atencion mil gracias.


----------



## DAXMO

Hola foro, comento que de apoco voy avanzando con este proyecto, hice las placas y ya arme las dos placas de la fuente y una de amplificadora simple con tda 2050 lista para probarla, si anda bien sigo con las otras siete.
Tengo los trafos, no se si comente son de 17 volt, voy a llevar los tda medio al limite con casi 24 volt de trabajo, ya probare con la primera placa y comento. 
Ademas no se si medio al dope un dia me hice un soft start, que esta publicado en dvdaudio, que no quedo bien, debo revisarlo porque el rele no conecta. Va... ya hice varias pruebas inverti el transistor darlington y cambie la resistencia de entrada y no funca.
Adjunto unas fotos del trabajo , la verdad que me dio bastante laburo hacer todas las placas, voy tranqui pero veo que no es poco.


----------



## tatajara

daxvo persevera y triunfaras jejeje 
muy buen trabajo 
espero que tengas buenos resultados 
saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

juanjv dijo:


> Saludos , tengo un sistema de audio 2.1 construido con un par de tda2030 y un tda2050 , la cuestion es que me gustaría conocer si hay una manera de "simular " un sistema de standby para los amplificadores , me ingenie uno a base de relevadores que cortara la salida a las bocinas y de momento funciona , pero aun sin bocinas los tda calientan suficiente , cabe aclarar que cada tda lo alimento correctamente(tda2030 +-14v , tda2050 +-22v), pensaba el colocar los reles de tal forma que cortara el suministro de voltaje , pero supongo la corriente dañaría las terminales internas del rele , cualquier sugerencia la tomare en cuenta , por su atencion mil gracias.



En vez de utilizar reles; usa una interface de potencia con dos transistores de potencia, uno NPN y otro PNP, para que cada uno interrumpa al tiempo el suministro al TDA, ayudándote de una lógica digital básica podría funcionar.


----------



## DAXMO

Primeras pruebas satisfactorias, sin zumbidos ni estridencias, temperatura bien. Sigo adelante luego comento.
Gracias.


----------



## mijac27

una duda quizas ridicula,jeje. puedo conectar el amplificador con tda 2050 estereo en la fuente de la PC y colocarlo dentro del gabinete? tengo una fuente antec de 650w y ya que no uso toda la potencia de la fuente queria saber si era posible, y si requiere de algun filtro o algo para no dañar la fuente o los componentes de la PC.

gracias


----------



## DAXMO

Si la fuente de poder es de la pc no habria problema, pero debes tener en cuenta la ventilacion de los tda y otra cosa importante, no contaminar magnetitacamente el cpu, esto si fueras a colocar un trafo dentro del mismo (otra fuente).
Tenes que usar cables mallados para la entrada de audio del ampli y conectar una punta de la malla a masa del gabinete si o si y probar que no tome ruidos electricos de la compu.
Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Si vas a usar  12V para los TDA, no veo razón de agregar un Transformador dentro del Gabinete de la PC. Tan solo ocupas "Colgarte" de un Molex Libre y listo. Ten en cuenta que con 12V no obtendrás una potencia mas allá de 5W en 4Ohms, Necesitarías hacer Un par de TDA2050 en modo Bridge para obtener unos buenos 20W efectivos.

Si tu idea es hacer estéreo el sistema, ocupas 4 TDA2050.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## mijac27

que disipador usar para el tda2050 estereo? trabaja bien con 12v (lo quiero poner dentro del gabinete de la computadora y usar la fuente de la misma)?


----------



## DAXMO

Buena pregunta, los disipadores... Yo puse unos termino medio y en el gabinete pondré dos ventiladores, uno para extraer y uno interior que apunte a los disipadores.
Quisiera también alguna otra opinión, igual estuve probando las placas y andan bien. La verdad que se escuchan lindo muy lindo,  luego subire fotos.
Otro tema, estuve chusmeando en los foros los circuitos de protección de parlantes y no se si agregarlos, capaz mas adelante; depende de los parlantes que use. 
En tu caso con 12 v no creo que calienten tanto, pero si agregaria un ventiladorsito por las dudas, mas si es circuito puente se nota la diferencia de temperatura con el simple, y el simple con ese voltaje te va a queda medio corto.
Gracias.
Saludos.



Releyendo tu post veo que si usas la placa estereo, tira como simple, por eso te decia la puente, pero debes hacer dos placas.


----------



## SKYFALL

mijac27 dijo:


> que disipador usar para el tda2050 estereo? trabaja bien con 12v (lo quiero poner dentro del gabinete de la computadora y usar la fuente de la misma)?



Lo vas a utilizar con fuente simple a 12V, de hecho no va a demandar mucha potencia y el regimen no va a ser muy alto, puedes utilizar unos disipadores para procesador de computador como un intel o un AMD.

Ensaya probando colocar los dos tda en un mismo disipador y si calienta demaciado mejor colocas cada uno en un disipador diferente.


----------



## mijac27

Gracias Fernando Arias, mi computadora tiene una fuente antec de 650w y 54 amperes en la linea de 12v, por eso mi idea de instalarlo ahi, ademas de que me gustaria que la PC tenga una salida para conectar directamente los parlantes (tengo 2 de 25w).


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

veo que vuelven a la misma conversacion de poner amplificadores en los case de la pc


----------



## gregokorn

Hola amigos   les cuento mi problema a ver si alguien puede ayudarme. hice un pre simple para guitarra al cual le agregue un amp con tda2003 es  con fuente simple  sacado de x-tronic.com. Para mi asombro es re -silencioso y suena bien pero el problema es que cuando subo al maximo el vol del pre el parlante se pone como loco y empieza a vibrar lo mismo pasa  si le pongo entre medio un ecualizador  y subo los graves. Ahora bien lo probe con mp3 desde la PC y no tengo problema inclusive poniendo los bajos al mango.Descarto el parlante ya que es un woofer de 150w. perdon por mi ignoracia pero tendra que ver con la impedancia?.El tda lo alimento con 15v 2amp.Dejo las imagenes gracias


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

lo que pasa es que es muy poquito amplificador para ese woofer debiste hacer uno con el tda 2030 de 15 wats ya que el tda2003 es de 10 wats


----------



## gregokorn

Gracias por responder pero tambien lo probe con un parlante de 8"  60w y sucede lo mismo con el vol al maxino el cono comienza a vibrar, por suerte los parlantes estan sin rejilla por ese motivo puedo ver como se mueven y no los descone. Lo que me gustaria saber es por que lo hace con la guitarra y no con musica. Saludos


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

esos tda no son muy buenos para lo que queres ese ic distorciona a maximo volumen y tienden a dañarse muy rapido que te lo digo yo que e hecho muchos amplificadores con ese tda2003 no es factible usarlos para tu guitarra


----------



## SKYFALL

El problema radica en que el peamplificador para gitarra esta entregando un nivel de salida elevado a la entrada del amplificador y este comienza a oscilar, ensaya colocando un resistor de por ejemplo de 1K entre el preamplificador y el amplificador, debe mejorar su comportamiento.


----------



## mijac27

se recomienda colocar una Red de zobel?


----------



## gregokorn

Gracias Fernando, solucionaste mi problema. Te cuento que fui probando distintas resistencias y fui pasando de la vibracion del parlante luego distorcion hasta lograr un sonido limpio, inclusive le puse control de tonos activo de graves y agudos y subiendo al maximo no distorciona, utilice una resistencia de 20k. En mi pregunta escribi mal,  es un tda 2030 no 2003 y luego encontre un archivo de un Laney  que comprueba lo que me recomendaste, lo adjunto junto con el pre que arme. Decime que te parece asi la proxima me lo armo. Otra vez gracias y saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

mijac27 dijo:


> se recomienda colocar una Red de zobel?



El amplificador debe ya venir con su red zobel, por lo menos debe ser asi.





gregokorn dijo:


> Gracias Fernando, solucionaste mi problema. Te cuento que fui probando distintas resistencias y fui pasando de la vibracion del parlante luego distorcion hasta lograr un sonido limpio, inclusive le puse control de tonos activo de graves y agudos y subiendo al maximo no distorciona, utilice una resistencia de 20k. En mi pregunta escribi mal,  es un tda 2030 no 2003 y luego encontre un archivo de un Laney  que comprueba lo que me recomendaste, lo adjunto junto con el pre que arme. Decime que te parece asi la proxima me lo armo. Otra vez gracias y saludos



En la mayoria de los casos es mas practico colocar un potenciometro tipo trimmer de alrededor 50K para ir regulando de a poco hasta que podemos de alguna forma "calibrar" el nivel de la entrada para obtener una señal de salida limpia.


----------



## SERGIOD

Que bueno Fernando; que te des tiempo de explicar estas cosas pensaba decir lo mismo, aun que no creo que lo hubiera esplicado tan bien. pero bueno ganaste por puesta de mano


----------



## SKYFALL

SERGIOD dijo:


> Que bueno Fernando; que te des tiempo de explicar estas cosas pensaba decir lo mismo, aun que no creo que lo hubiera esplicado tan bien. pero bueno ganaste por puesta de mano



Gracias SERGIOD, me gusta mucho ayudar en temas como estos que son muy frecuentes cuando trabajamos con audio, pues parecen ser complejos y muchas veces releyendo nosotros mismos con mas calma la pregunta que acabamos de escribir, obtenemos de esta comprensión de lectura la respuesta que buscamos.


----------



## DAXMO

Adjunto algunas fotos del gabinete como va quedando, se me cayo al piso la caja con los dos trafos;  se rompio un poco el aislante de papel de uno y lo aisle por afuera  no.paso nada espero en el futuro.



Es increible esa sensacion de que todo lo uno va juntando en cajitas para el proyecto, en un momento se empieaza a juntar en un mismo aparato para un fin, en este caso par un amplificador de audio. 
Saludos


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

oye daxmo y de cuantas salidas es tu amplificador jeje bueno suerte con ese montaje


----------



## DAXMO

Va tener una salida central en mono, otras frontales izquierda y derecha, y salidas de surround dos izquierdas y dos derechas mas un subwwofer mono. Total ocho, esa es la idea el sub y las front son placas en bridge el resto son simples.
Saludos y gracias, si alguien considera aconsejarme o corregir algo se agredece tambien.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

bueno cuando hagas los impresos nos muestras para ver como avansa el proyecto


----------



## mijac27

una duda, para alimentarlo con fuente simple debe ser de +50v maximo? osea +50v y GND? en el datasheet muestra un diagrama para fuente simple pero en la planilla no indica el voltaje, solamente un maximo de + - 25v.

tengo un transformador de + - 35v x 4A, podria usar solo el + y el 0v para fuente simple?


----------



## tatajara

mijac27 dijo:


> una duda, para alimentarlo con fuente simple debe ser de +50v maximo? osea +50v y GND? en el datasheet muestra un diagrama para fuente simple pero en la planilla no indica el voltaje, solamente un maximo de + - 25v.
> 
> tengo un transformador de + - 35v x 4A, podria usar solo el + y el 0v para fuente simple?



de que integrado hablas ?
una fuente simple es v+ / gnd como vos dijiste 
saludos


----------



## mijac27

tatajara dijo:


> de que integrado hablas ?
> una fuente simple es v+ / gnd como vos dijiste
> saludos



gracias por responder, arme la version estereo del TDA2050.


----------



## tatajara

mijac27 dijo:


> gracias por responder, arme la version estereo del TDA2050.



haaa
no es recomendable alimentarlo con el limite de voltaje ¡¡ (si quieres arruinar tu ampli) arruinarlo por que, por que le acortas la vida útil, siempre va a estar exigido. aunque sea original 
yo te recomendaría usar la alimentación que aconseja mariano en el post, si vos tenes el transfortmador que dices podes sacarles algunas espiras para llegar a el voltaje que necesitas y sino anda pensando en un trfo nuevo 

siempre y cuando respetando el amperaje que necesitas 
saludos


----------



## mijac27

y cuanto es el voltage recomendado para fuente simple?


----------



## tatajara

mijac27 dijo:


> y cuanto es el voltage recomendado para fuente simple?



datasheet
http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1461.pdf
saludos


----------



## mijac27

en el datasheet especifica que para fuente simetrica es +-25v pero no especifica cuanto es para fuente simple.


----------



## Fogonazo

mijac27 dijo:


> en el datasheet especifica que para fuente simetrica es +-25v pero no especifica *cuanto es para fuente simple*.



La suma

25 + 25 = *50 V*



			
				Datasheet ST dijo:
			
		

> HIGH OPERATING SUPPLY VOLTAGE *(50V)*
> SINGLE OR SPLIT SUPPLY OPERATIONS


----------



## tatajara

Fogonazo dijo:


> La suma
> 
> 25 + 25 = *50 V*




correcto dijo Susana jaja
saludos


----------



## mijac27

entonces lo podria conectar al tansformador de +-35v pero usando una sola rama, como fuente simple para no pasarme?


----------



## tatajara

mijac27 dijo:


> entonces lo podria conectar al tansformador de +-35v pero usando una sola rama, como fuente simple para no pasarme?



si tu transformador es 35-0-35 usa un extremo con el punto medio
su tu transformador es 17,5-0-17,5 usa los cables del extremo 
fíjate que siempre están distinguido con colores los extremos del punto medio ¡¡
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si tenés un trafo con tal central (35+35) entonces mejor usá este rectificador que te ahorrás un par de diodos:

​
Por supuesto que hay que ponerle el capacitor de filtrado , pero es evidente como vá...


----------



## mijac27

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si tenés un trafo con tal central (35+35) entonces mejor usá este rectificador que te ahorrás un par de diodos:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 95808​
> Por supuesto que hay que ponerle el capacitor de filtrado , pero es evidente como vá...



Gracias Dr. Zoidberg, no conocia ese tipo de conexion, tiene algun nombre en especial? en mi caso es 35-0-35, con esa conexion no se estaria sumando y quedaria 70-0? o se mantiene los 35v con el doble de intencidad (total intencidad del transformador)?


----------



## tatajara

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si tenés un trafo con tal central (35+35) entonces mejor usá este rectificador que te ahorrás un par de diodos:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 95808​
> Por supuesto que hay que ponerle el capacitor de filtrado , pero es evidente como vá...




si el trafo es 35+35 no tendría que usar media rama del secundario ? osea 0-35 AC 
y no la rama completa que serian 70 vAC en total ?
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tatajara dijo:


> si el trafo es 35+35 no tendría que usar media rama del secundario ? osea 0-35 AC
> y no la rama completa que serian 70 vAC en total ?
> saludos


Nop...* leé acá* y mirá los dibujos.


----------



## DAXMO

Mas fotos..., avance un poco mas, para el sub woofer puse un filtrito antes del pote para que amplifique solo graves cortaria en 97 Hz., andara? despues habra que ajustarlo al oido.
En el frente si se llega a ver pude colocar en la ventana central un vumetro solo para el sub y tambien pude re iluminar el frente, que en realidad es la tapa y abajo queda otro frente con los potes y las perillas con las combinaciones de las entradas. 
Saludos.


----------



## mijac27

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Nop...* leé acá* y mirá los dibujos.



mas claro imposible!

mil gracias!


----------



## 1326sergio

Hola, si yo tengo Los TDA2030 con terminacion A, tendre que modificar algo? hice la placa para el tda2030 normal y funciona bien pero quiero saber si esta bien usarlos


----------



## DAXMO

Cual era el A?, hay que ver como va un disipador en el.



Me fije el datasheet, es un poquito mas potente, compara uno con el otro si va en ese circuito. Si es compatible.



Quise decir si podria ser posible, debes revisar los datasheet de ambos para estar tranquilo.


----------



## 1326sergio

Hola, ya probé el 2030A y todo perfecto a +-22 en modo Bridge claro que hay mas calor. Muchas gracias al creador del PCB, quedó perfecto. :B Sobre todo nunca bajen de 8 ohm


----------



## tatajara

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Nop...* leé acá* y mirá los dibujos.



 hubo confucion jaja
saludos


----------



## jcozar

Hola, soy un iniciado en este mundillo y tengo un problema que no sé cómo solucionar...

He montado un amplificador con un TDA2050 utilizando el esquema que se indica su datasheet - split supply (http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1461.pdf). Uso una fuente simétrica de +-12V y 2Amp. Aunque el montaje sé que se aleja muchísimo del mejor para evitar ruidos (utilizo cables largos, las soldaduras no son las mejores, etc), esto me funciona bastante bien.

El problema se produce cuando le conecto un preamplificador con control de graves y agudos. El esquema que he utilizado es este: "Baxandall Tone Controls" (http://sound.westhost.com/dwopa2.htm). 

Además de escucharse mucho ruido (que se oye más fuerte que la entrada de sonido que yo le ponga, música por ejemplo), la resistencia R4 (en el esquema del TDA2050) de 2.2ohm se me calienta muchísimo (tanto que hasta las de 1W se me queman), y el TDA2050 también se calienta mucho. Como sin utilizar este módulo de control de graves y agudos sí que me funciona bien (y sin recalentamientos), me preguntaba si hay que conectar algo entre ambos circuitos para evitar esto, o en su defecto a qué se puede deber este problema.

Muchas gracias.

PD: No sabía si crear un hilo nuevo o meter el post aquí..si lo creéis conveniente lo muevo donde mejor encaje. Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## DAXMO

Proba de entrar al amplificador con otra fuente de sonido. SIn señal de audio tiene ruido? Fijate bien las pistas de la plaqueta que no tengan ningun corto, ponelas a tras luz y mira bien. Fotos?
Saludos.


----------



## jcozar

Hola DAXMO, muchas gracias por responder con esta rapidez.

He repasado el circuito muchas veces y creo que está todo en orden. Y sí, sin señal también hace el ruido. No sé si será porque los operacionales amplifican el posible ruido procedente del montaje que he realizado ... pero aun así me extraña mucho que se me queme la resistencia que mencionaba (aunque quizás sea normal, no lo sé). Mañana por la mañana podría realizar unas fotos al circuito, pero utilizo placas de baquelita perforadas, por lo que hay varios cables para realizar las uniones. Según me digáis las subo mañana (en unas 12 horas) o no.

En principio sospechaba que quizás era necesario introducir algun elemento (o conjunto de ellos) en la entrada o salida del módulo de control de agudos y graves (al igual que en la entrada del operacional existe un par de condensadores y una resistencia que va a masa) para evitar el ruido, pero no tengo ni idea.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Colocá una resistencia de entre 100 y 220 ohms en serie, entre la salida del pre y la entrada del ampli y probá si así se mejora.


----------



## jcozar

He probado a colocar la resistencia, pero tenía el mismo problema. Al final, por si era problema del ruido, organicé mejor el tema del cableado y mejoró algo... Finalmente me dí cuenta que tocando con el dedo masa se reducía un poco más el ruido, pero si tocaba el + del speaker se reducía mucho más... No sé por qué. 
Así que finalmente conecté el + del speaker a una placa metálica y evitando que los cables se lien demasiado. Lo que sigue es calentándose muchísimo la resistencia que mencionaba de 2.2ohm,pero le puse una de 10w si no recuerdo mal... Y al menos no se quema.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mirá, si la resistencia de 2.2 ohms calienta es señal de que el chip amplificador está oscilando y que vá a terminar quemándose, así que te recomiendo buscar la falla y NO AUMENTAR la potencia de la resistencia por que vas a lograr que esta se salve a expensas de quemar el amplificador.

PD: Le has puesto un disipador de calor al TDA2030???


----------



## jcozar

Pero si solo cambio la potencia de la resistencia, pero no su valor, esto puede hacer que el tda2050 sufra más? 

Y sí, le coloqué disipador.

Y por confirmarlo... En el montaje partí de una configuración previa, y resulta que una rama tiene un condensador y una resistencia en serie, sin nodo intermedio que se use... Mi pregunta es, da igual el orden verdad? (condensador-resistencia).


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , da igual.

Aumentás la potencia de la resistencia , se salva resistencia y se fusila el integrado.

Lograste quitarle la oscilación ? en los primeros post Mnicolau da unas variantes para el filtro que funcionan mejor . . . a leer


----------



## zorrux

Tienes algun problema grave  en el montaje ,esa resistencia yo la tengo de 1/4 watt  y ni siquiera se pone tibia


----------



## jlpua

Buenas noches compañeros disculpen por contestar tarde, yo arme ese  amplificador y me ocurrio  lo mismo y el problema lo solucione con aislamiento de los tda y aislamiento de salida de gnd de los espeaker no es mas el problema y mas a fondo el problema viene de la fuente pero no la cambie y solucione de esa manera , espero que te sirva de algo mi comentario


----------



## jlpua

Compañero mire esto que me ayudo bastante con el problema del aislamiento
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyecto_tda2050_03.php


----------



## federicosol

Yo tube los mismos problemas con estos TDA despues de 1 semana de pruebas y configuraciones la conclucion fisica fue que definitivamente hay que trabajarlos por debajo de los voltajes maximos.  en mi caso me di cuenta bajo las mismas condiciones de voltaje y mismo circuito sin modificar le instalaba 5 TDA2030 y 2 Auto Oscilaron y calentaron , 1 Sono perfectamente, 1 sono perfectamente pero despues de 2 minutos se recalento y Auto Oscilo, 1 se reventó. ahora mismo circuito sin modificar con 3 LM1875 dieron menos problemas solo 1 Auto Oscilo. hay que trabajarlos con menos voltaje el componente sale muy Generico de mala calidad.


----------



## SKYFALL

Trabajar los circuitos integrados cerca de su limite de voltaje de trabajo es trabajarlos al borde de la falla, eso no se hace.

Sea generico o sea original, pasa con todos los integrados.


----------



## moises95

Cuando fuí a comprar los TDA me dijeron  eso mismo, que no podia meterle el máximo de voltage porque necesitaria ponerle un disipador enorme, vamos si esque no se quemaban o reventaban. No iba a poder sacarle toda la potencia que dice, pero que menos sí, poniendole menos voltage del máximo, así con un disipador normal trabajarían bien.


----------



## zorrux

¿Que parte de MAXIMO  no se entiende?


----------



## moises95

Según la hoja de datos, por ejemplo, el tda2050 aguanta +50V  *Máximo* (Fuente simple), lo que quiere decir que le podemos meter *hasta +50V*, pero según dicen, ni 50, ni 49 ni 48... Disiparía muchísimo si esque no revienta


----------



## zorrux

Todo el datashet habla que la maxima eficiencia  de este integrado se alcanza con un voltaje de 22+22,las pruebas las realizan con ese voltaje .  Pasando este voltaje la distorsion comienza a subir enormemente .
¿Que se quemara primero ,el integrado o tus oidos?

No veo la razon por la que se sienten estafados.


----------



## moises95

En el Vs, dice ±25V, por eso lo de que debería aguantar 50V con fuente simple, pero según las pruebas y las gráficas no puedepasar de ±22V 

Vamos que el tda2050 para que suene bien como mucho 22W (Según las gráficas)  , aunque diga 32W


----------



## jlpua

Pero de igual forma tendrían la misma corriente pero con mayor voltaje lo cual lo quemarías (v*i=VA) en una fuente simple, mas los limites de voltajes son limites de saturacion y/o nivel máximo de trabajo y la hoja de datos no te indica trabajos sobre fuente simple solo ±25V con limite de 5 Amp para 25 W si quieren mas de eso piensen en otro proyecto de lo contrario creo que deben tabajar sin limites de saturacion para un buen rendimiento del integrado
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

A ver . . .  si pongo una fuente simple de 50 Vdc y le hago la referencia de 0 V , el integrado lo ve cómo ±25V ¿no?


----------



## moises95

Solo hacen la preueba con una fuente partida, pero es lo mismo que con una simple, lo mismo da meter ±25V que +50V, en las dos el integrado va a ir al límite y no va a funcionar bien.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> A ver . . .  si pongo una fuente simple de 50 Vdc y le hago la referencia de 0 V , el integrado lo ve cómo ±25V ¿no?



Partiendo la fuente, queda ±25V ¿No?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , es lo mismo , salvo que la de 50 lleva la referencia (3 resistencias de 22k creo) y el capacitor de salida !

Con fuente simple de 50 , si lo hacés puente te ahoorás el capacitor ese


----------



## jlpua

en fuente partida claro por que vera +/- lo recomendable sin llevarlo al maximo pero alimentar con fuente simple creo que que deben revisar el circuito interno del integrado


----------



## moises95

Y con fuente simple tambien ve ± ¿No? Ya que tiene la referencia con las 3 resistencias y a la salida de audio tiene que haber la mitad de la fuente, 25V  

El circuito interno no lo entiendo, vamos que no seque función cumple ahí esos transistores señalados y las resistencias ...Esta al lado de la protección de cortocircuitos , y hay dos protecciones, una para cada rama, la positiva y la negativa ,  eso me dice que aunque lleve fuente simple, hay como una simulación de fuente partida, el integrado no lo veo yo capaz de trabajar con voltage simple, quizás la referencia hace lo que digo.

Conclusión :estudiando:, sea fuente simple o partida, el integrado vé +-  ±  

Si en algo me equivoco, decidlo...


----------



## jlpua

El tema esta bueno, es correcto lo que dices, la observacion es la alimentación por rama del integrado para su etapa amplificadora


----------



## moises95

En la salida de audio en el diagrama interno, hay 3 diodos en serie , ¿Hacen de protección?

Me recuerda el ampli super 3 de dosmetros con los 3 diodos en contacto con el disipador, pero en el diagrama interno del tda2050 van en serie a la salida


----------



## alesus

Hola a todos, me llamo Alejandro, soy totalmente novato en la electrónica pero me gustaria que alguien me ayudara con lo siguiente: Tengo un mini amplificador con los TDA2030A y el caso es que se oye muy bajo con el volumen al máximo. Creo que, con el tiempo, 10 años, he tenido que ir subiendo el volumen porque no recuerdo un cambio brusco en el rendimiento y tenia un potencia acústica bastante grande. ¿es posible que necesite cambiar los TDA2030A porque ya no suministan potencia? ¿se puede haber estropeado algún otro componente? ¿como podría comprobarlo? A simple vista no hay nada quemado ni ningún componente deformado, etc Dispongo de un tester. Espero tu ayuda y tu respuesta. Ante todo ya te doy las gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los únicos componenetes electrónicos que se degradan con el tiempo son los capacitores electrolíticos.

Demás componentes solo se degradan por mal uso (tensión , corriente o temperatura de más)

Cambiale todos los electrolíticos !

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Parece que ST discontinuó toda la serie TDA2030/2040/2050  
*Acá esta el hilo* en diyaudio, pero no encuentro confirmación oficial en la web de ST... sin embargo en diyaudio hay uno que dice que DigiKey le notificó que estaban en ciclo de fin de vida y que el tiempo de provisión era desconocido


----------



## Tacatomon

Mientras no le den de baja acá, no pasa nada...

http://bit.ly/1e0Yne6

Saludos!


----------



## Nuyel

Pues ya está como NRND (Not Recommended for New Design) así que intenten no crear nuevos diseños con ellos.


----------



## DAXMO

Que macana, habra que hacerse de un mini stock para repuesto. Y los lm1875 siguen no? Con los lm hay rremplazo solo tocando un poco los circuitos.
Saludos.
Todavia no probe bien el amplificador, pero tengo en fabricacion unos bafles para este que publicare apenas los termine.


----------



## AntonioAA

Que integradito fantastico!! Para no volver a quemar mi noble y querido Sansui , termino de armar un par para mis mediciones de baffles ...
Los arme en un rato . Que BUEN PCB , Mariano !!


----------



## Tacatomon

Uh, cuando vi la página de ST hace unos días no tenía el NRND.

Lástima.

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## elcordobes50

hola, bueno primero gracias mariano por este amplificador.. te cuento que lo arme modo puente... pero después arme este filtro pasa bajos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/filtro-activo-pasa-bajo-variable-1683/#post8387..  con el cual se escucha muy despacito... tengo que unir la salida del filtro pasa bajos con el pre del amplificador no?


----------



## kay

Gracias por el pcb en modo bridge, fue entretenido armar este amplificador habia hecho unos pero en modo simple (stereo), tambien queme resistencias por la red zobel puse un condensador por error de 1nf  ufff imaginense como osilaba la resistencia de 4.7 se le prendio fuego  por suerte los TDA sobrevivieron  , me podrian recomendar un preamplificador para subwoofer que funcione a +-22V para el amplificador  ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

kay dijo:


> tambien queme resistencias por la red zobel puse un condensador por error de 1nf ufff imaginense como osilaba la resistencia de 4.7 se le prendio fuego  por suerte los TDA sobrevivieron


 
 Viste cómo aprendiste leyendo 




> me podrian recomendar un preamplificador para subwoofer que funcione a +-22V para el amplificador  ?


 

Los operacionales comunes soportan ±18 V máximo , mejor trabajarlos a ±15 , así que o vas a tener que poner dos zener + resistencia limitadora , o 7815 + 7915


http://www.calculatoredge.com/electronics/zener.htm

Saludos !


----------



## kay

alfinal ise un filtro pasa bajos pasivo con un transformador que estaba malo,pero ahora me surge una duda para aumentar la ganancia del TDA2050 en modo bridge (con un mp3 se escucha muy bajo)  puedo cambiar las resistencias de 22K (de los pines 4 y 2) por una de 33K? deberia cambiar todas las R de 22K? yo ise uno en modo simple y con ese cambio me anda bien la ganancia pero tantas resistencias en modo bridge nose como cambiar la ganancia ya que no hay datasheet del TDA2050 gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

kay dijo:


> . . . . ya que no hay datasheet del TDA2050 gracias


 

         


https://www.google.com.ar/?gws_rd=cr&ei=lzhTUsztEofs9AS_9IGIDg#q=tda2050+datasheet


----------



## kay

DOSMETROS dijo:


> https://www.google.com.ar/?gws_rd=cr&ei=lzhTUsztEofs9AS_9IGIDg#q=tda2050+datasheet



perdon quise decir que no sale el modo bridge en el data sheet del TDA2050 .....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que en alguno de alguna marca ha de salir , sinó el del LM1875


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sale en el datasheet del TDA2040... el hermano del medio de la familia TDA...


----------



## kay

haver si me explico bien, tengo un mp3 que no logra generar una entrada considerable para el TDA2050 en modo bridge, por lo tanto creo que es necesario aumentar la ganancia, pero no entiendo el datasheet el cuadrado donde salen los valores, sale si uno pone el valor mas alto o bajo que el propuesto según entendi si disminuyo las R de 680 ohm aumenta la ganancia y si subo la de 22k tambien aumenta, la cosa que no me queda claro en la salida del primer TDA al segundo sale una R de 22k y una R de 680 y un condensador de 22uf a la entrada inversora del segundo la pregunta es ¿ a cual de todas las R hace referencia el datasheet? ,según yo aumentando las R marcadas con un circulo debiese obtener más ganancia?


----------



## DOSMETROS

O achicás las dos de 680 o agrandás las dos de 22k , o todo al mismo tiempo , *peroooo* estimo que si con un Mp3 no tenés volumen , algo está mal armado-conectado  o tenés un TDA fusilado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mis amplificadores BTL con los TDA20XX llegan a la máxima potencia con menos de 600mV de excitación, y eso que los tengo con solo 25dB de ganancia contra los 30dB del datasheet. Vos verás si tenés algun problema...


----------



## kay

Las cambie y tengo mas ganancia  ,igual tienen que considerar que mis son TDAs son truchos le puse resistencias de 33K y hay quedo bien eso ,si como al 60% o 70% del volumen se satura, antes funcionaba como al 40% de su capacidad ,pero bueno ahora al menos funciona a buen volumen y suena más fuerte :O, tal ves sea mi MP3 o los TDAs con problemas, tal ves la red zobel que tiene dos r de 10 ohm en paralelo con un condensador de 0.1 o el condensador de 10uf a la entrada (no tenia las cosas que lleva) o quien sabe :/ pero bueno con ese cambio de las resistencias de 22k va de super bien ,  con los tda en modo simple no tube problemas con el pc funciona bien tambien .... ,, hay les dejo una foto del montaje la idea es hacer un subwoofer y montarlo adentro Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Mediste la tension de la fuente cuando das volumen? ... a simple vista me parece un poco chico ese trafo, puede que te esté cayendo mucho.


----------



## moises95

Tda2050 armado y funcionando a la primera  pero tiene sus cosillas, a ver que puede ser.

Lo alimento a 20V de fuente simple, a la salida tiene un condensador de 2200uF en vez de 1000uF (Según su datasheet, si no paso de 40V, puedo ponerle mas de 1000uF).

La fuente es la de un portatil que da 20V y 5A. Tiene para conectarle un cable tripolar (fase neutro tierra), pero yo no tengo de ese y le he puesto uno bipolar (fase nuetro).

Bueno, el problema:  

Suena un silvido o chirrido bastante molesto, aún poniendo la entrada de audio a tierra, el chirrido sigue, a veces se olle como si estubiese soplando un micrófono, es un sonido que viene y se va, pero identico al de soplar un microfono.

He medido en la salida, antes del condensdor que elimina la continua y tengo 2V menos de la mitad de la fuente, 8V (Varia entre 8 - 8,3V).

He probado a poner un condensador entre alimentación negativo, colocado correctamente, y al hacerlo con la alimentación encendida, ha dado un chispazo muy grande, creo que no debería...

El cable de negativo, si lo toco y yo estoy al mismo tiempo tocando el suelo, me da corriente 

Otras cosas que veo es que el tda calienta muy poco, y la tensión no cae, creo que eso será por el poco trabajo al alimentarlo con 20V.

Otra cosa que creo, es que posiblemente el ruido sea por no conectar cable tripolar que lleva tierra.

Pero no se, el TDA se ve que esta en buenas condiciones, pero me parece raro lo de que hay 2 V menos en la salida. 

¿Cual podrá ser el problema?


----------



## kay

moises95 dijo:


> Tda2050 armado y funcionando a la primera  pero tiene sus cosillas, a ver que puede ser.
> 
> Lo alimento a 20V de fuente simple, a la salida tiene un condensador de 2200uF en vez de 1000uF (Según su datasheet, si no paso de 40V, puedo ponerle mas de 1000uF).
> 
> La fuente es la de un portatil que da 20V y 5A. Tiene para conectarle un cable tripolar (fase neutro tierra), pero yo no tengo de ese y le he puesto uno bipolar (fase nuetro).
> 
> Bueno, el problema:
> 
> Suena un silvido o chirrido bastante molesto, aún poniendo la entrada de audio a tierra, el chirrido sigue, a veces se olle como si estubiese soplando un micrófono, es un sonido que viene y se va, pero identico al de soplar un microfono.
> 
> He medido en la salida, antes del condensdor que elimina la continua y tengo 2V menos de la mitad de la fuente, 8V (Varia entre 8 - 8,3V).
> 
> He probado a poner un condensador entre alimentación negativo, colocado correctamente, y al hacerlo con la alimentación encendida, ha dado un chispazo muy grande, creo que no debería...
> 
> El cable de negativo, si lo toco y yo estoy al mismo tiempo tocando el suelo, me da corriente
> 
> Otras cosas que veo es que el tda calienta muy poco, y la tensión no cae, creo que eso será por el poco trabajo al alimentarlo con 20V.
> 
> Otra cosa que creo, es que posiblemente el ruido sea por no conectar cable tripolar que lleva tierra.
> 
> Pero no se, el TDA se ve que esta en buenas condiciones, pero me parece raro lo de que hay 2 V menos en la salida.
> 
> ¿Cual podrá ser el problema?



Revisa la red zobel,y pon un condensador de 0.1uf y de 2200uf 35v entre positivo y negativo de la fuente puede ser por filtrado,lo otro pone un foto de la placa de ambos lados y  a las caracteristicas del cargador,te recomiendo consegir un transformador +-15v a 5A con su puente rectificador ya que tendras menos ruidos y la tencion adecuada 





AntonioAA dijo:


> Mediste la tension de la fuente cuando das volumen? ... a simple vista me parece un poco chico ese trafo, puede que te esté cayendo mucho.



Era el tranformador cae almenos unos 2V,cuando tenga tiempo comprare otro


----------



## Marce

Buenas noches, arme las placas pero tengo una consulta sobre la alimentacion.
  Arme la version puente con 2 TDA2050, pero con la alimentacion en general "me quedo corto" porque tengo un trafo de 15+15 2A, un vumetro, pre., protector p/parlantes  y control de temperatura, con lo que tenia pensado poner otro trafo de 9+9, para alimentar todo menos el amplificador, sin embargo una fuente ATX entregaria el triple de amperes que mis transformadores.
 Llendo a la cuestion, si el TDA2050 admite max. 22v, con una ATX podria obtener +17(amarillo/rojo), 0(gnd), -17(blanco/azul). Es aconsejable usar una ATX, o me quedo con mi trafo de 2A?


----------



## kay

Marce dijo:


> Buenas noches, arme las placas pero tengo una consulta sobre la alimentacion.
> Arme la version puente con 2 TDA2050, pero con la alimentacion en general "me quedo corto" porque tengo un trafo de 15+15 2A, un vumetro, pre., protector p/parlantes  y control de temperatura, con lo que tenia pensado poner otro trafo de 9+9, para alimentar todo menos el amplificador, sin embargo una fuente ATX entregaria el triple de amperes que mis transformadores.
> Llendo a la cuestion, si el TDA2050 admite max. 22v, con una ATX podria obtener +17(amarillo/rojo), 0(gnd), -17(blanco/azul). Es aconsejable usar una ATX, o me quedo con mi trafo de 2A?



deberia funcionar pero te aconsejo modificar una fuente para usar menos espacio aca te dejo un tema donde preguntaron eso saludos  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/sirve-fuente-pc-ampli-tda2030-56604/ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=142174


----------



## Marce

Hola Kay, muchas gracias por darme una mano, mira por el tamaño no tengo problema, el gabinete es grande, mis problemas son mis dudas .
Ya habia leido lo del TDA2030 en el buscador, pero èl solo usa 12v, yo pretendo usar +-17, mi idea es unir rojo y amarillo para los +17 y blanco y azul para -17, imagino que los amperes se dividen y los voltios se suman.
 No tengo intenciones de modificar la fuente ATX, a unica modificacion es unir verde/gnd y para encender o apagar el equipo solo pongo una llave a la alimentacion.


----------



## kay

Si unes los cables que dices haras un corto circuito,creo que los -5V son de baja corriente tendrias que verlo en tu fuente, tienes que poner la punta del tester en un cable negro(masa) y ir probando que cable te da -5 y luego desde el +12V al cable que te da -5V deberian haver +17V, pero para obtener mas corriente deberias agregar otra etapa de -5V a mas corriente lo que implicaria modificar tu fuente, la otra opción es hacerlo con las lineas de +12V de tus dos fuentes de la primera sacas el - luego pones +12 de una fuente conectada al negativo de la otra y obtienes la masa y desde esa fuente obtines tu + aunque creo que es mejor modificar una fuente o comprar un transformador de mas corriente


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , cómo te dice Kay , no se puede sumar tensiones así tan simplemente juntando cables.

Leete el post de Modificar fuente de PC  que ahí está explicado como reformarla para esos amplificadores , alguno de los muchachos lo hizo.

Saludos !


----------



## AntonioAA

Para aquellos que tengan la dudosa "suerte" de vivir frente a NO SOLO UNA , SINO 4 transmisoras de FM ( con una antena de 60m de altura y llena de dipolos ) ... 
Arme 2 placas dobles para completar mi tri-amp ... y tenia un acople pequeño pero molesto de las queridas emisoras .....
La solución la aportó el siempre oportuno y preciso *Dr. Zoidberg*, quien me indico una pagina del *tambien genia*l Rod Elliot :

http://sound.whsites.net/project72.htm

Pueden ver la configuracion de la entrada , que incluye 2 resistencias de 2k2 adicionales y y C de 220pF . 
La explicación de la resistencia adicional es absolutamente criptica ( para mi al menos y eso que creia saber algo de Teoría Electromagnética )


----------



## Fogonazo

AntonioAA dijo:


> . . . Pueden ver la configuracion de la entrada , que incluye 2 resistencias de 2k2 adicionales y y C de *220uF *.
> La explicación de la resistencia adicional es absolutamente criptica ( para mi al menos y eso que creia saber algo de Teoría Electromagnética )



220uF o *220pF* 

*Edit:*

La primera resistencia y el capacitor de 220pF forman un pasa-bajos (Unos 300KHz) y la segunda que seguramente el *Dr.Z* me recordará el nombre técnico, también.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Oopppsss! La segunda no me acuerdo como se llama, pero se pone para evitar la demodulación (rectificación) de RF en la juntura B-E del transistor de entrada.
Y si...el cap es de 220pF para cortar desde la banda baja de AM.


----------



## AntonioAA

Se llama "stopper" segun Elliot ... y sigo sin entender que hace . 

Editado debidamente mi anterior yerro . Era la emocion de haberlo resuelto que me hizo equivocar.....

Lo habia visto en otra nota :

http://sound.whsites.net/amp_design.htm#rf-prot


----------



## jairo dariel

Amplificador sencillo de bajo costo y facil de armar  (probado) 
 las medidas fon de 6 pulgadas x  3 pulgadas  el pcb


----------



## juanjv

Saludos , tengo un pequeño problema , usando el circuito descrito , cuando no tengo audio en la entrada hay un pequeño zumbido , sin embargo cuando conecto el gnd o la tierra del circuito a cualquier toma de tierra del contacto todo zumbido se elimina , el caso es que donde se va a colocar ningún contacto tiene la terminal de tierra.

Cabe mencionar que el circuito esta echo con 2 tda2050 en modo simple y alimentado con +-22v y la fuente tiene en total 2 capacitores de 3300 uf en total y entrega 18,0,18 vca, ¿Creen que sea necesario colocar mas capacitores en la fuente ? , por que igual he usado la fuente de otro equipo de sonido sin tener esos molestos ruidos , ¿Cual seria su recomendación en este caso?


----------



## AntonioAA

Tu problema no es de filtrado . Tendrias que revisar todo el cableado de las tierras y ver si no tenes un lazo de masa...


----------



## maxee

pregunto: La resistencia de 22K que va en la pata 1 del TDA esclavo (claramenteen la configuración bridge) que función cumple? porque no ponerla a masa y ya? aclaro que no tengo inconveniente en ponerla, de echo la puse, pero tengo cierto zumbido muuuy molesto que se nota cuando el volumen de la música es bajo o nulo. El cual desaparese al puentear esa resistencia...


----------



## maxiz22

Hola estube buscando una respuesta a mi problema en este tema y no pude encontrarlo , espero que alguien me de una mano y se lo agradeceria mucho.
Arme el circuito con el TDA2030 puente , y lo alimente con una fuente de notebook vieja que tira aprox 13v a 2.5 A , es simple es decir que tengo una salida de +13 y -13 , nada de 0v. Lo conecte al circuito y anda el amplificador pero el sonido es muy bajo , apenas se escucha , lo probe con varios parlantes y lo mismo , sera que necesito una fuente partida que me tire el 0v para conectarlo en GND ? O eso no afectaria en nada ? . Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo creo que eso ya fué comentado , mejor decinos que te da cosita leer 1990 mensajes 

Necesitas fuente doble , o dos de esas puestas en serie ,


----------



## maxiz22

> No te juro que busque y lei aunque no lo creas jajaj y no encontre . Lei que usaban una fuente de pc para alimentarlo y les iva bien , de paso me sacaba la duda si era el problema del neutro de la fuente me consegui una e hice la prueba y me sigue pasando lo mismo , se escucha pero muy poco con respecto a la potencia que tendria q sonar. Mire el pcb , medi con el multimetro para ver si estaba todo ok con respecto a las conexiones y no encontre ningun problema . Con el amperimetro medi el amperaje q usaba el circuito y me tiro 0.1A con la fuente de 12v , o sea el amplificador de 35W con el puente del tda2030 me esta tirando 1W , probe con la fuente de una notebook q era simple y lo mismo 1W , y la fuente esa tira hasta 3A algo anda mal y no encuentro el por que :/ , saludos!


 
Ya lo solucionee estoy felizzz jaja , el problema era que en un tda2030 tenia la pata 2 y 4 unidas , no se lo podia ver a simple vista . Lo encontre midiendo cada una de las resistencias y me dio una 0 y empeze a buscar algun problema por *ahí *! . Saludos!!!


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

2 preguntas
¿la tensión máxima para alimentarlo en puente es 20+20 cc?
¿tiene alguna diferencia notoria con alimentarlo a 18+18 cc?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si ya tenés una fuente de 18+18 , usala tranquilo , están demasiado caras como para comprar otra por unos pocos volts , la diferencia es imperceptible 

Saludos !


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

si tengo un trafo que da 13 ac y 4 amper.
para la versión bridge iría bien un disipador de una aceleradora gráfica?,el disipador mide 9 x 5,5 x 2,8 centímetros (ancho x alto x profundidad) es de aluminio.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Medio pobretón , si el ventilador es fuerte . . .  podría andar


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

tengo otros.que medida me recomendarías?.
el uso es con una guitarra electrica

en el esquema veo que no indica cual es el negativo y el positivo para el parlante.
seria algo asi


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que se yo , un 10 x 10 x 3 , andá a ver las fotos de los amplificadores ya hechos , pero sinó probalo con ese y fijate la temperatura ¿Tiene el ventiladorcito?

El positivo del parlante va conectado a la salida del "operacional" que trabaja cómo amplificador no inversor (al que le entra la señal por su entrada +) . . . a ver diagrama y datasheet  !

De todas maneras no es demasiado importante , lo único importante es que ambas van separadas de masa.

Saludos !


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

entonces es al reves de como lo hice en el dibujo?,porque la señal ingresa en el de la izquierda.
era de una grafica sin ventilador,solo disipador si no recuerdo mal una hd 5450 de baja gama

lo probe con el disipador. 
15 minutos, se alimentaba con 34,6 voltios y en la parte metalica del tda 2050 medi 49º en el izquierdo y 50 en el derecho. el disipador a 43/44º
con 8 ohm y un celular al maximo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Listo  , pero mejor si le ponés un ventilador cualquiera de fuente de PC enfrentado al disipador


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

ok,gracias por la ayuda


----------



## fabybu

Hola.
ESP en su proyecto 72 pone al final de la página " The transformer rating is up to you. It should not be less than 150VA, and more than 300VA is unwarranted".

Link: http://sound.whsites.net/project72.htm

Tenía ganas de armar un amplificador stereo con LM1875 pero no me termina de cerrar el tema de la potencia del transnsformador.

Con +25V 0 -25V este integrado entrega unos 25Wsegún la hoja de datos. La versión stereo serían 50W sobre los parlantes.

Un trafo de 200W me cobran 380 pesos aproximadamente en Córdoba. La consulta es sobre si esto es correcto, dado que si haciendo trabajar al amplificador en stereo y al máximo (aprox 50W), el trafo debe ser de al menos 150VA sería poco eficiente y un poco caro.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El tema con la potencia del transformador es así :

- Los amplificadores clase AB consumen electricamente 1,6 veces su potencia de audio.
- Una fuente convencional , entregando su máxima potencia , baja algo su voltaje.
- Para un golpe de bombo o picos transitorios , la corriente podría salir de los capacitores de filtro.

Asi que si lo vas a usar *siempre al máximo con audio comprimido* , no es mala idea que sea del doble de la potencia de audio.

Para música hogareña , con que sea de igual potencia basta, y agrandás un poco los filtos.


----------



## fabybu

Hola, 
Gracias por la aclaración Cacho.
Tal vez sea un poco exagerado pensar en un transformador de mas de 100W. Salvo, que el amplificador sea diseñado para hacerlo trabajar en configuración puente, donde tendría que calcular un transformador de alrededor de P = 200W.

Saludos.


----------



## Ateneo

Hola compañeros les queria preguntar se me quemo una salida de ampli 2.1, el circuito es muy sencillo cuenta con 3 tda 2030. El problema es que cambie el tda de dicha salida y sigue sin funcionar, revise todos los componentes y a mi criterio esta todo bien (o NO jajja). Me podrian dar una mano que puede llegar a ser les pongfo unas fotitos del la placa

PD: el tda2030 el que cambie es el del medio el que pertenece a la salida roja


----------



## DAXMO

Primero podes probar con un tester si tenes continuidad en todas las pistas de la placa fijate que no tengas nada desoldado o una pista cortada, después conectado a la fuente medi si le llega corriente a las ramas de ese canal y anota las tensiones. Para ir descartando..., controla también el conector RCA por las dudas.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

A mi parecer se ven falsos esos tda,  aunque es difícil decirlo a ciencia cierta con esas fotos,  prueba que no hayan micro cortos,  suena muy obvio pero recién me paso haciendo un amplificador de 4 salidas a 40w,  vcc en corto con gnd terminó dañando los ic's...  También revisa la red zobel si aplica,  que tenga los valores correctos,  un mal acople de impedancias puede traer muchos problemas...


----------



## fermin luna

Ateneo dijo:


> Hola compañeros les queria preguntar se me quemo una salida de ampli 2.1, el circuito es muy sencillo cuenta con 3 tda 2030. El problema es que cambie el tda de dicha salida y sigue sin funcionar, revise todos los componentes y a mi criterio esta todo bien (o NO jajja). Me podrian dar una mano que puede llegar a ser les pongfo unas fotitos del la placa
> 
> PD: el tda2030 el que cambie es el del medio el que pertenece a la salida roja



de las fotos no veo nada.. apenas que el circuito es muy sencillo. lo que te puedo decir es que te fijes bien la polarización y la masa, que es "la espalda" de los tda. fijate si estaban aislados, que SIGAN bien aislados, ya que según tengo entendido, cualquier error te los quema. 

es tan sencillo que, por suerte, la falla la vas a encontrar rápido. fijate también (me pasó el otro día con uno similar), que le reformé la fuente y oscilaba de forma tal que ni bien lo encendía el parlante empezaba a moverse que parecía que iba a salir volando. lo solucioné acortando los cables de entrada Vcc.

mucha suerte, y si podés ir tirando más información, mejor. saludos


----------



## vvnaon

Hola a todos, necesito ayuda ya que armé el ampli puente con el tda2050 en estereo pero lo hice con la versión del datasheet del de tda2040 que es igual según lo veo al que diseño muy bien hecho y originalmente Nicolau, de hecho seguí sus consejos en cuestion de cambiar capacitores y resistencias para el 2050 así como por si las dudas probar las pistas con multimetro para ver si no había alguna abierta, y suena muy bien, pero cuando conecto un mp3 con una canción que tiene una ecualización de altos medios en especifico una canción que se llama Server de una chava que se hace llamar iamamiwhoami (que pueden escucharla en youtube) se escucha un ruido granuloso al inicio y poco menos durante la pieza, es por eso que pido su ayuda dado que no se a que se deba, por la atención gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No se debe a nada, es la grabación de youtube la que suena así . Yo la reproduzco en los baffles de la PC y suena espantoso...


----------



## Nuyel

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No se debe a nada, es la grabación de youtube la que suena así . Yo la reproduzco en los baffles de la PC y suena espantoso...



 al principio dije "pero si se escucha bien" solo que era con los altavoces baratos  conecté los audífonos y comencé a escuchar los bajos y ese crujido al comienzo, aparte de la voz como áspera y chillante con los crujidos por toda la canción, ahora si me disculpan, me duelen los oídos.

Aunque suene un poco a audiofilo, eso significa que tu equipo anterior no podía reproducir la fidelidad completa del audio y tenia perdida en matices, especialmente los tonos claros y ahora tienes un equipo con un sonido más puro.


----------



## fermin luna

vvnaon dijo:


> Hola a todos, necesito ayuda ya que armé el ampli puente con el tda2050 en estereo pero lo hice con la versión del datasheet del de tda2040 que es igual según lo veo al que diseño muy bien hecho y originalmente Nicolau, de hecho seguí sus consejos en cuestion de cambiar capacitores y resistencias para el 2050 así como por si las dudas probar las pistas con multimetro para ver si no había alguna abierta, y suena muy bien, pero cuando conecto un mp3 con una canción que tiene una ecualización de altos medios en especifico una canción que se llama Server de una chava que se hace llamar iamamiwhoami (que pueden escucharla en youtube) se escucha un ruido granuloso al inicio y poco menos durante la pieza, es por eso que pido su ayuda dado que no se a que se deba, por la atención gracias



la conozco a la mina, tiene cosas interesantes. pero para probar equipos de sonido se supone que tenés que poner varias cosas que conozcas bien vos, rock picante, salsa, clásica, pop… yo generalmente pongo Recoil (la prueba de fuego), James Blake, Deftones, jazz.. Massive Attack. 

pero para hablar de éstos temas hay un hilo dedicado en este foro  Ω


----------



## vvnaon

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No se debe a nada, es la grabación de youtube la que suena así . Yo la reproduzco en los baffles de la PC y suena espantoso...



Si de hecho si, pero use unas bocinas sony con tweeter y woofer así como cambié a otras y paso lo mismo, estas últimas con la misma configuración y pasa lo mismo, lo probé con otros amplis y audífonos sony pero no suena esa suciedad con el mismo mp3, por lo que es el ampli no me queda duda de hecho también porbé canal por canal y con cada uno suena igual, le puse un preampli con el tl072 y sigue pasando lo mismo, igual canal por canal y la misma suciedad, en fin da terror jajaja



fermin luna dijo:


> la conozco a la mina, tiene cosas interesantes. pero para probar equipos de sonido se supone que tenés que poner varias cosas que conozcas bien vos, rock picante, salsa, clásica, pop… yo generalmente pongo Recoil (la prueba de fuego), James Blake, Deftones, jazz.. Massive Attack.
> 
> pero para hablar de éstos temas hay un hilo dedicado en este foro  Ω



Así es Fermin me late un buen esta señorita tiene un estilo único que encanta, y en efecto es para otro tema de foro, sólo lo hice para que entendieran con que tipo de frecuencias hace esto este ampli y bueno dado si no hay cura pues que sea tomado en cuenta para la fabricación de este pues, de hecho si le puse varios el clásico electrónico psychodelic trance, hard rock de Michael Kiske (ex vocalista de Helloween), el funk de Quasamodo, un jazzesito de Jaco Pastorius, Los Perícos, ska de Fermín Muguruza (que la parte guapachosa como tú comprenderás con este último esta gran parte cubierta) entre otros y pues que tal......... que no pasa la prueba de fuego con Iamamiwhoami jojojojo, esto me hace pensar en el TDA7294, lástima me había maravillado con su potencia y economía


----------



## Yetrox

vvnaon dijo:


> Hola a todos, necesito ayuda ya que armé el ampli puente con el tda2050 en estereo pero lo hice con la versión del datasheet del de tda2040 que es igual según lo veo al que diseño muy bien hecho y originalmente Nicolau, de hecho seguí sus consejos en cuestion de cambiar capacitores y resistencias para el 2050 así como por si las dudas probar las pistas con multimetro para ver si no había alguna abierta, y suena muy bien, pero cuando conecto un mp3 con una canción que tiene una ecualización de altos medios en especifico una canción que se llama Server de una chava que se hace llamar iamamiwhoami (que pueden escucharla en youtube) se escucha un ruido granuloso al inicio y poco menos durante la pieza, es por eso que pido su ayuda dado que no se a que se deba, por la atención gracias


 

@vvnaon Pues el problema es el Track no de tu amplifier, el ruido es añadido en el tema dándole cierto efecto nubloso y original a los temas que realiza la cantante, con un toque new age y con algo de misterio, claro aparte del efecto atmosférico

Pero la verdad la canción es interesante nunca la había escuchado, pero ese efecto si daño el Track, bueno para compensar hice una pequeña Masterizacion en mi estudio casero para mejorarlo un poquitín en algunas frecuencias

Debes probarlo con diferentes tipos de música, y bueno sobre todo buena música con su buen instrumental, para frecuencias altas esta interesenta el tema de la chica ya que es una voz femenina de un rango bastante alto.

Bueno no estamos haciendo tanto Offtopic porque estamos hablando de las distintas frecuencias que responden ciertos TDA creo Yo.


----------



## vvnaon

Yetrox dijo:


> @vvnaon Pues el problema es el Track no de tu amplifier, el ruido es añadido en el tema dándole cierto efecto nubloso y original a los temas que realiza la cantante, con un toque new age y con algo de misterio, claro aparte del efecto atmosférico
> 
> Pero la verdad la canción es interesante nunca la había escuchado, pero ese efecto si daño el Track, bueno para compensar hice una pequeña Masterizacion en mi estudio casero para mejorarlo un poquitín en algunas frecuencias
> 
> Debes probarlo con diferentes tipos de música, y bueno sobre todo buena música con su buen instrumental, para frecuencias altas esta interesenta el tema de la chica ya que es una voz femenina de un rango bastante alto.
> 
> Bueno no estamos haciendo tanto Offtopic porque estamos hablando de las distintas frecuencias que responden ciertos TDA creo Yo.




Yetrox, Muchas gracias por la masterizada lo probaré con tu ecualización y te diré mi resultado, ya que del original, suena como si estuvieran volados los tweeters y bocinas con ese tipo de ecualización de frecuencias, pero si se me hace extraño que con otros integrados no suene así, que si se escucha un poco pero no tanto reconozco, de hecho entocnes posiblemente sea el TDA2050 sensible en su entrada de audio no? digo podría ser pues, bueno pues Muchas gracias, saludos, ya después digo que tal me fue



Comparto fotos antes de poner chasis


----------



## vvnaon

Yetrox dijo:


> @vvnaon Pues el problema es el Track no de tu amplifier, el ruido es añadido en el tema dándole cierto efecto nubloso y original a los temas que realiza la cantante, con un toque new age y con algo de misterio, claro aparte del efecto atmosférico
> 
> Pero la verdad la canción es interesante nunca la había escuchado, pero ese efecto si daño el Track, bueno para compensar hice una pequeña Masterizacion en mi estudio casero para mejorarlo un poquitín en algunas frecuencias
> 
> Debes probarlo con diferentes tipos de música, y bueno sobre todo buena música con su buen instrumental, para frecuencias altas esta interesenta el tema de la chica ya que es una voz femenina de un rango bastante alto.
> 
> Bueno no estamos haciendo tanto Offtopic porque estamos hablando de las distintas frecuencias que responden ciertos TDA creo Yo.




Yetrox, que si disminuyó considerablemente tu edición de audio ese ruidillo, muy buen oído he  Gracias


----------



## vvnaon

Ya supe porqué se oía así, era la memoria mp3 ya que reproduje la edición masterizada de Yetrox en mi lap y si en efecto no se oía ese sonido, decidí pues entonces probarlo con la lap y ya no se escucho, con lo que eran las memorias, una de una compañía de electrónica de por acá llamada mitzu, y la otra de eu que se llama hipstreet, por lo que si quieren fidelidad mejor ni piensen en comprarse una de cualquiera de estas dos o mejor dicho se los dejo a su criterio, Mil gracias


----------



## DavidFelipe

Una pregunta algo elemental pero la hago porque no estoy familiarizado de a mucho con estos IC's... ¿Es normal que a buen volumen y buen disipador, al poner el dedo en el frente del TDA trate de quemar la yema?


----------



## Yetrox

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Una pregunta algo elemental pero la hago porque no estoy familiarizado de a mucho con estos IC's... ¿Es normal que a buen volumen y buen disipador, al poner el dedo en el frente del TDA trate de quemar la yema?


 

@DavidFelipe Eso depende que tipo de Monolítico estas usando, pero si es el TDA2050 este disipa un poco mas, lo que requiere mas que un buen disipador y con su respectivo Fan, es mejor tenerlo a buena temperatura que rostizado, pero también debes checar la corriente de reposo, al igual que si este esta forzado en corriente o voltaje se ira sobre calentando hasta que un día...

Este calienta lo normal pero si ya es excesivo, puede que este tenga un pequeño problema sea el mismo IC, la fuente, PCB o algún componente, ahhhh también fíjate que este bien fijo de lo contrario se sobrecalentara y al cementerio ira.


----------



## Nuyel

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Una pregunta algo elemental pero la hago porque no estoy familiarizado de a mucho con estos IC's... ¿Es normal que a buen volumen y buen disipador, al poner el dedo en el frente del TDA trate de quemar la yema?



Un clase AB como este TDA tiene una eficiencia tipica de 60%, eso significa que si está produciendo 20W en la bocina, el chip está disipando como 13W en calor, el de mi amplificador de guitarra es pequeño y si  que calienta, pero parte de lo que ayuda es que es negro, los negros tienen otra ventaja sobre los plateados, y es que no solo disipan por convección, tambien lo hacen por radiación


----------



## AntonioAA

No solo influye el disipador sino la ventilación del gabinete y la ubicacion del disipador en el conjunto ...
Si no tiene ventilador ( que solo no es suficiente ) hay que ver muy bien las entradas/salidas de aire .
Lamentablemente las corrientes de conveccion "no van donde dice la flecha" sino por donde les queda mas comodo ....
Lo ideal es que tenga aberturas arriba y abajo del disipador ,que es el sentido de la corriente de aire mas apropiado.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Gracias por sus respuestas,  pues tengo 4 tda2050 y les pasa lo mismo,  claro que al tope de voltaje,  ah de ser eso,  no me da mucha confianza


----------



## vvnaon

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Una pregunta algo elemental pero la hago porque no estoy familiarizado de a mucho con estos IC's... ¿Es normal que a buen volumen y buen disipador, al poner el dedo en el frente del TDA trate de quemar la yema?



Hola Davidfelipe, mira, una explicación sencilla digamos que hay un “x” cuerpo humano (equivalente a un integrado de audio) ahora imagina que se pone a caminar, (equivalente a un volumen en audio moderado) la temperatura corporal es no tan alta dado que no hay tanta fricción entre músculos (equivalente al flujo de electrones en el integrado), pero que pasa si lo ponemos a correr por un tiempo considerable (equivalente a un alto volumen) pues el cuerpo se calienta (así como se calienta el integrado por someterlo a mayor flujo de corriente o electrones pues). El medio de disipación del cuerpo humano como sabrás es de los poros saliendo sudor para enfriar el cuerpo y en este caso el de el integrado es el disipador de aluminio con el ventilador; entonces, es por eso que calienta el integrado dado que solicitamos un mayor flujo reitero de corriente para poder tener un volumen alto.
Así te lo explicaría yo.


----------



## DavidFelipe

vvnaon dijo:


> Hola Davidfelipe, mira, una explicación sencilla digamos que hay un “x” cuerpo humano (equivalente a un integrado de audio) ahora imagina que se pone a caminar, (equivalente a un volumen en audio moderado) la temperatura corporal es no tan alta dado que no hay tanta fricción entre músculos (equivalente al flujo de electrones en el integrado), pero que pasa si lo ponemos a correr por un tiempo considerable (equivalente a un alto volumen) pues el cuerpo se calienta (así como se calienta el integrado por someterlo a mayor flujo de corriente o electrones pues). El medio de disipación del cuerpo humano como sabrás es de los poros saliendo sudor para enfriar el cuerpo y en este caso el de el integrado es el disipador de aluminio con el ventilador; entonces, es por eso que calienta el integrado dado que solicitamos un mayor flujo reitero de corriente para poder tener un volumen alto.
> Así te lo explicaría yo.



Gracias por tu explicación, yo entiendo obviamente como funciona esto, pero mi duda hacia referencia a las experiencias de otros, y porque tengo otros integrados pettawatt que no calientan igual, pero muy atento, gracias


----------



## zorrux

¿Con que voltaje los estas alimentando?


----------



## vvnaon

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Gracias por tu explicación, yo entiendo obviamente como funciona esto, pero mi duda hacia referencia a las experiencias de otros, y porque tengo otros integrados pettawatt que no calientan igual, pero muy atento, gracias



O ya entendí, si es que depende de las características de cada integrado, pues hay unos que requieren mucha disipación y otros no según la hoja de datos da cada integrado es por eso que unos calientan más que otros.

Yo por ejemplo, este proyecto que contruí en versión estéreo, pero tomando el PCB de la hoja del datasheet como que el que arriba puse, creo que no es para bocinas de 4 ohms, dado que se calientan mucho los integrados y ni con el disipador y dos ventiladores puedo evitar que se caliente tanto a tal grado que se empiece a escuchar un mal audio, o sea distorcionado, claro a la salvedad de que no le suba al máximo de volúmen, así que como verás también debes de cuidar el ohmeaje de las bocinas que conectes a tu proyecto pues posiblemente requieran más resistencia en la salida, la ventaja de ciertos proyectos con el 2050 es que no es tan sensible como otros que de plano truenan ante un cambio de ohmeaje menor. Y en aliemntación le puse un 3 x 2 o sea 6 electrolíticos de 4700mf a 25 volts en serie-paralelo con un puente de diodos de hasta 6 A y por último un transformador de 30 V a 5 A  que rectificado me levanta hasta los 44 V o sea +/- 22 V.
En fin, como verás son varias las cosas que les debes de tener atención para un correcto uso del integrado y exprimirlo al igual al máximo permisible de potencia.

Saludos Davidfelipe


----------



## kurt

Hola , buen dia!! estoy calculando el disipador, segun los que calcule me da una R dispador/amb de 4,25 °C/W para un solo integrado.
no se si estime bien la potencia del disipador, (P0=8W)
Dejo los calculos
Gracias!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

kurt dijo:


> Hola , buen dia!! estoy calculando el disipador, segun los que calcule me da una R dispador/amb de 4,25 °C/W para un solo integrado.
> *no se si estime bien la potencia del disipador, (P0=8W)*
> http://oi61.tinypic.com/255tgci.jpg


Mirá acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/904186/


----------



## crisgp

Hola gente, quiero hacer el amplificador simple en mono. Pero tengo dudas en la interpretación de la tabla. Tengo práctica en armar plaquetas pero de electrónica no entiendo mucho, sé lo básico, así que perdonen mi ignorancia. Haber si estoy entendiendo bien, sino corríjanme. Que se pueda hacer con distintos TDA siginifica que puedo utilizar cualquiera de ellos en el circuito pero con los capacitores "C", resistencia "R" y alimentación correpondiente "V+-". "W" son los watts de potencia que tiene cada integrado pero cada uno de los TDA tiene distinta potencia dependiendo si conecto un parlante de 4ohms o uno de 8ohms. Hablando del TDA2050, que es el que quiero hacer, necesito una fuente de alimentación regulada que entregue 20+20 Volts, con un trasformador solo no puedo alimentar el amplificador sino que tengo que regular dicha corriente.


----------



## fabybu

Podés utilizar el PCB con un TDA2050. 
Para el TDA2050 la tabla te dice que si alimentás con +-20V y colocás una carga de 8 ohm va a entregar 22 watts. Si cambiaras el parlante por uno de 4ohm el amplificador te va a entregar 34 watts.
"C" y "R" forman una red que se llama zobel y que evita que el amplificador oscile. Para ese caso tenés que colocar un capacitor de 470nF y una resistencia de 2.2ohm (1watt).

Como los amplificadores integrados que aparecen en la tabla respetan el pinout, podés colocar cualquiera de ellos en el PCB respetando las tensiones y valores de "C" y "R".

Saludos.


----------



## crisgp

Armé el amplificador simple en mono con el TDA2050 peró voló la resistencia de 2.2ohm, lo hizo cuando le puse música en la entrada de audio, primeramente cuando probé sin audio no había pasado nada. Que puede estar pasando?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Deberías leer el post ! está oscilando !


----------



## crisgp

El post o las respuestas? Porque lo armé según el diagrama posteado y coloqué la resistencia y capacitor correspondiente según la tabla.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Las respuestas a las consultas idénticas a la tuya  , dentro del hilo


----------



## crisgp

Encontré donde estaba el problema, eran unas soldaduras viejas de la ficha rca que estaba utilizando para la entrada de audio, soldé con estaño nuevo y santo remedio. Que efecto causan las soldaduras viejas? Algún tipo de resistencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Quizás estaba fria la de masa y empezó a oscilar . . .


----------



## kurt

Hola!!  Yo tambien arme el amplicador en modo bridge,  alimentado con +-21V de fuente,  la verdad que suena terrible


----------



## gonzagarra

una duda tonta pero no encontre respuesta, de que tamaño es el pcb simple mono en centimetros para hacerlo?


----------



## crisgp

Es de 4cm x 5cm. Yo hice ese.


----------



## vvnaon

Hola les mando esta otra versión ya más clarita lista para planchar.

Medida de 3.5 x 7.75 [cm]

 me faltaron dos orificios para R1 y C4 a tierra ya los puse..... error de dedo :S


----------



## pasaflo

vvnaon dijo:


> Hola les mando esta otra versión ya más clarita lista para planchar.
> 
> Medida de 3.5 x 7.75 [cm]
> 
> me faltaron dos orificios para R1 y C4 a tierra ya los puse..... error de dedo :S





hola soy nuevo en esto quisiera saber si cnstruyo dos etapas del tda 2050 esterio sera igual de potencia de dos tda 2050 en modo puenten 


saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , es obvia tu pregunta.

Pero podrias hacerte un estereo con dos circuitos puente y duplicar potencia


----------



## brucelee2

Muy buenas a todos, ya tengo casi terminado mi amplificador, solo me falta ponerle una pegatina blanca o algo, que estéticamente se quede bonito y fin.


Al final lo hice funcionar con 14v - 0 - 14v ac  añadiendo al transformador toroidal un debanado terciario con tap central. Le di 50 vueltas, no me dio cable para más.  (con doble cable)

Con el debanado secundario que erá de  0 - 22v ac le quite hasta 70 vueltas dejandolo con 17,6v ac el sonido que da es muy bueno, al maximo de potencia parece que hay un terremoto, pero se escucha bastante distorsión armónica. Ya que no lleva "las 3 conexiones"  (supongo que será eso, o por mi iphone 4)

Con el de 14v - 0 - 14v me dará como 28RMS aproximadamente. Supongamos que 15w para cada altavoz, se olle muy bien y me da suficiente potencia. Y el ruido al estar encendido el aparato es muy bajo, no como con el 0 - 22v que era molesto. 

Supongo que al hacerlo con las 3 conexiones no me daría tanto ruido. Pero una pena que no tenga otro cable de ese calibre para hacer el doble enrollado con el otro. Aunque el ruido tambien puede ser, de mi iphone 4 ya que con el samsung galxsiy s4 se escuchaba menos ruido, o eso creo yo.

El ruido es molesto cunado estas en el PC sin escuchar musica o con musica muy baja, se olle el zumbido (de los bombos y de los agudos), que no es confortante y muy molesto... ajajajaj 

Supongo que en un futuro tendre que cambiar, las resistencias que bajan el voltaje al ventilador de 12volt. Ya que se calientan mucho. O ponerle un transistor, ya que así tambien queda algo feo... jejeje...

Bueno aquí teneis en las fotos el resultado ;-) 

Todo 100% reciclado, ejejej menos el fan que es de mi PC que tenia muchos 

Muchisimas gracias al foro y a todos los que me ayudasteis.

Un cordial saludo 

PD: Ya le puse el regulador 7812 para el ventilador, ya que las resistencias ya no funcionaban.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Con una resistencia de 20 ohms en la fuente de 14 v tomando el +14 y 0, a 5W debería ser suficiente para que caliente lo "normal" el zumbido puede deberse a un mal acople de tierras ¿se oye el ruido del ventilador? en fin, siempre es mejor el regulador pero no quiere decir que las resistencias no funciones, solo hay que calcularla asi (VFuente-Vfan)/I que consume el fan, normalmente son de 12V y .14 Amperios.


----------



## brucelee2

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Con una resistencia de 20 ohms en la fuente de 14 v tomando el +14 y 0, a 5W debería ser suficiente para que caliente lo "normal" el zumbido puede deberse a un mal acople de tierras ¿se oye el ruido del ventilador? en fin, siempre es mejor el regulador pero no quiere decir que las resistencias no funciones, solo hay que calcularla asi (VFuente-Vfan)/I que consume el fan, normalmente son de 12V y .14 Amperios.



Que va la resistencia se habia quemado ajajaj... tenia que rectificar 18v DC por que se rectifica lo que me da mi transformador que me da 14v - 0 - 14v AC.

Ahora con el rectificador se queda calentito pero no ardiendo hasta quemar como la resistencia... Y se ve más bonito con el 7812 ejejej... (Calentito el disipador que es más menos grande)

Muchas gracias, si lo de la formula ya lo calcule 

Joe se aprende muchisimo, ahora ya se como funcionan muchas cosas, ejejej...  salu2 ;-)

Lo de las tomas tierra esta todo bien, yo supongo que será lo de los 3 conectores. Al conectar los dos +18v y +18v AC sin el tap central tampoco se mucho el zumbido, incluso con este de 14v - 0 - 14v AC conectado solo el tap central y una toma de 14v se olle mucho ruido y conectado todos, desaparece. Estará medido todo para funcionar con los 3 conectados


----------



## brucelee2

Por fin he terminado el amplificador de 60W... 

Este es el segundo que he echo. Hice uno de prueba de 1 RMS con el circuito integrado 2822 si no recuerdo mal me funciono y decidí hacer este ya con placa de baquelita y así aprender cosas nuevas y reciclar, un equipo de música antiguo. 

Un saludo.   Feliz 2015 a todos.


----------



## brucelee2

¿Qué problema puede haber si mi amplificador TDA 2050 60w no tiene la toma tierra?


Puede ser este un problema de que tenga un ruido en los altavozes al estar encendidos, como zgzgzgzgz mas o menos... solo se olle cuando estas cerca de ellos.

Muchas gracias un saludo. 






Ahora tendira que desmontar otra vez el debanado secundario y poner la platina de cobre que se me olvido... :/


----------



## zainan

Buenos días a todos los miembros del foro, quiero dar las gracias a todos por todo el conocimiento que he logrado aquí. También quiero dar las gracias a mnicolau por su diseño muy bonito PCB amplificador tda20x0 \ LM1875 y dejar las fotos de mi ensamble, yo hecho la primera versão. ¡Muchas gracias desde Brasil!


----------



## AgusNob

Buenos días gente del foro, arme el pcb de la primera hoja con el tda 2050, pero copie todo y lo arme yo en el PCB Wizard porque tenia algunos componentes de diferentes valores. El problema es que al terminar el circuito lo conecte y se me quemo un diodo de la fuente simétrica. Y al desconectar todo medí con el multimetro y marca que hay continuidad entre +V y -V, Saque un tda y medí y seguía habiendo continuidad, dps saque el otro y no había continuidad (Sin ninguno de los dos) y soldé el primero que había sacado y seguía habiendo continuidad  .

PD: Lo unico que creo que me olvide fue conectar la pata 4 del primer tda al capacitor de 100n pero no intente probar de hacer un puente porque me parece que tengo que solucionar el otro problema primero. Les dejo el pcb


----------



## crazysound

Hola AgusNob, fijate que hay una pista en común a c1, c3, c4, c6, r7, r8, r10. Debería estar conectado a *masa*.

Saludos..


----------



## AgusNob

crazysound dijo:


> Hola AgusNob, fijate que hay una pista en común a c1, c3, c4, c6, r7, r8, r10. Debería estar conectado a *masa*.
> 
> Saludos..



Sisi el el pcb que imprimi estaba conectado, Cuando arregle la pista que me habia olvidado la debo haber borrado sin querer  . Dejo el word que imprimi para armar el circuito porque el pcb es  el mismo que edite despues(Donde corregi lo del pin 4).


----------



## sergioabelcapo

Placa de tda2050 bridge lista para romper parlantes jeje, para los que tengas problemas de oscilacion (recalentamiento de las resistencias de 2.2 ohms) les recomiendo que presten especial atencion a la polaridad de la entrada, pongan cable mallado, y un potenciometro de 20k *por* ejemplo. Me gustaria mucho poder ayudar mas, cualquier consulta estoy a disposicion. Saludos


----------



## crazysound

Hola sergio, que bueno que te haya funcionado! has hecho el pcb de la primera página?

Saludos..


----------



## jorger

Buenas.
He montado (por segunda vez) un TDA2050 simple.
La idea era aprovechar una pequeño transformador de 9-0-9v @555mA. Por qué monté entonces un TDA2050? porque para una misma tensión de alimentación sale mejor parado en disipación (trabaja muy relajado) y tengo un poquiito mas de potencia a la salida comparado con los TDA2030/40. Aparte que ya tenía unos cuantos TDA2050 guardados desde 2011.

Por las limitaciones de la propia fuente (cortita en potencia) sólo puede trabajar a 8ohm al máximo volumen si quiero que apenas distorsione. Aprox 6w rms con un THD < 0.5% según las curvas del datasheet. Salió andando a la primera.
Ahí va una foto que acabo de sacar:



Con ese disipador que si bien se antoja pequeño me parece muy suficiente. Entre la poca potencia que está entregando y la poca tensión a la que está alimentado... se calienta muy poco.
Sólo un "pero", y esque he notado una ligera (pero notable) escasez de graves, comparándolo con un TDA2006 que también tengo montado.
Y me da que es por el condensador de desacople de la entrada de audio.. lo puse de 2.2µF porque por experiencia, con 1µF filtra demasiado las frecuencias bajas y hay una ausencia de graves cuanto menos evidente. Con 2.2uF mucho mejor, pero aun asi le falta ese "algo"
Dicho esto, probaré con uno de 4.7uF (y de ahí no pienso subir, claro está).

PD: este montaje lo usaré para medir los parámetros T/S con el LIMP. Y puede que también para unos satélites que quiero armar desde 0.


Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo les pongo 22uf para que no moleste en la banda de audio. Los.filtros activos del xover se encargan del resto


----------



## mariverl

Buenas tardes a todos los miembro del foro*,* sigo el foro desde hace mucho ya que solo soy un aficonado a la electronica y leyendo todos sus comentarios he evacuado muchas dudas.

*L*es cuento que arme el amplificador con el esquema que esta en las primeras paginas*,* antes de conectar lo alimento con un trafo de 12+12 x 6 amp que rectificado me marca +-17*,* lo conecte a 220 con una lampara en serie por las dudas y nada no enciende*,* conecte de entrada de senal el mp3 pero nada*,* no se escucha nada*,* como si estuviera apagado*,* no se calienta a simple vista esta todo bien pero no enciende*.*

*C*omo les comente no soy tecnico ni estudiante de elctronica*,* solo un aficionado corajudo*,* jaja*,* no se para donde arrancar a ver si me pueden dar una mano les dejo unas fotos del circuito a ver si ven algo que hice mal*.*

*D*esde ya muchas gracias..


----------



## jorger

mariverl dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos los miembro del foro sigo el foro desde hace mucho ya que solo soy un aficonado a la electronica y leyendo todos sus comentarios he evacuado muchas dudas..les cuento que arme el amplificador con el esquema que esta en las primeras paginas antes de conectar lo alimento con un trafo de 12+12 x 6 amp que rectificado me marca +-17 lo conecte a 220 con una lampara en serie por las dudas y nada no enciende conecte el la entrada de senal el mp3 pero nada no se escucha nada como si estuviera apagado no se calienta a simple vista esta todo bien pero no enciende como les comente no soy tecnico ni estudiante de elctronica solo un aficionado corajudo jaja no se para donde arrancar a ver si me pueden dar una mano les dejo unas fotos del cirduito aver si ven algo que hice mal desde ya muchas gracias..


Me da que estás haciendo un cortocircuito. Ante la duda prueba a poner aisladores entre los integrados y el disipador.


----------



## DAXMO

Hola, sin conectar con un tester comprobar si hay continuidad en las pistas de cobre de la plaqueta.
Si eso esta ok, conectado a la alimentación, también con el tester ir comprobando los voltajes desde la entrada siguiendo las distintas etapas para tratar de encontrar donde tiene el corte.
Ademas como dijo el compañero anteriormente debes aislar los chips del disipador 
Saludos.


----------



## jmgm

Haciendo un poco de limpieza me encontré con un transformador que tenia guardado desde hace como 10 años o mas, tiene un secundario de 18-0-18, otro de 12-0-12 y un tercero de 0-18 . Pensé que era ideal  para armar un amplificador , un pre con control de tonos , un vúmetro y un ventilador así que me puse manos a la obra.
Midiendo el transformador vi que en realidad era de 19-0-19 vac que rectificados y filtrados darán unos +-27 vdc por lo que decidí usar unos lm1875 que soportan mas tensión en lugar de los tda2050 que tenia en mente.

Una vez terminado el amplificador lo pruebo y solo hace un ruido por los dos canales, no se oye audio alguno, es como si fuera un helicóptero. Pero al desconectarlo de la alimentación se escucha brevemente el audio hasta que se descargan los condensadores de la fuente,supongo.

Lo probé con otro transformador que tenia por ahí de 12-0-12 vac y funciona bien, sin ningún problema.

Por probar,coloque distintos valores de resistencias en la salida del trafo de 19-0-19 y midiendo en la salida de la fuente (esta burrada es porque hice la fuente en la misma placa que la del amplificador) llegue a la conclusión de que funciona con un máximo de +-21 vdc y no con +-30vdc como indica en el datasheet del lm1875.

Mi duda a todo esto es si el problema es algún error mío(no es por adornarme pero es el primer amplificador que hago y no funciona) o que los lm1875 sean falsos(comprados en aliexpress , osea chinos).

Quiero aclarar que se trata de un amplificador estéreo con lm1875 basado en el de Mnicolau pero con algunas modificaciones ya que uso componentes reciclados y no cabrían en el pcb de Mnicolau.


----------



## zopilote

Ya te respondiste, es culpa de la alimentacion, el integrado es remarcado debe de ser un TDA disfrazado de LM1875.


----------



## xidomen

*H*ola, yo realic*é* el amplificador estéreo con el 2050*,* le *h*i*c*e algunas modificaciones, un canal se escucha muy bien pero el otro se escucha a volumen muy bajo. no se podrían ver mi circuito y ha*_v*er si hay algún error, ya que yo busqu*é* y busqu*é* pero no le encuentro nada mal.
*E*n el circuito hay que hacer puente entre el positivo de un canal con el otro y otro de tierra con tierra.


----------



## zopilote

Mala idea de colocarlo en un archivo de programa, que no todo el mundo sabe abrirlo.


----------



## xidomen

tenes razon, una disculpa. 
aqui esta el archivo en pdf


----------



## zopilote

Si todo parece normal, lo que se tiene tal vez es una soldadura fria por muchos puentes que colocastes, la otra razon seria que como los TDA2050 fueron descontinuados y solo traen ahora maden in china, puediera ser que el que no suena este malogrado, lo otro es la resistencia de retroalimentacion ( la que esta enfrente del integrado) te confundiste de valor.


----------



## xidomen

De hecho si era una soldadura fria repase todas en incluso estañe las pistas y listo sono de una. Acerca de los integrados doy por hecho que son falsos pero pues funcionan jajaja. Y de la resistencia, te refieres a la de 22k?


----------



## crazysound

zopilote dijo:


> Si todo parece normal, lo que se tiene tal vez es una soldadura fria por muchos puentes que colocastes, la otra razon seria que como los TDA2050 fueron descontinuados y solo traen ahora maden in china, puediera ser que el que no suena este malogrado, lo otro es la resistencia de retroalimentacion ( la que esta enfrente del integrado) te confundiste de valor.


Hola zopilote, tenés razón. He tenido muchos problemas con los tda2050 últimamente. Aparte que suenan feo, se me han quemado todos los que he comprado.. cuando sin querer tocás la entrada de audio!!


----------



## Nuyel

Y yo que pensaba remplazar mi amplificador de la guitarra por una version en puente para poder exprimir bien los 12+12V 2A sobre la bocina de 8Ohms (sera transformador de 48W pero en la configuración que tiene el amplificador solo saca 15W), sera cosa de probar y esperar que no sean unos malos.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Nuyel. Según mi experiencia te conviene el LM1875 toda la vida!!

Saludos..


----------



## SKYFALL

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Nuyel. Según mi experiencia te conviene el LM1875 toda la vida!!
> 
> Saludos..



Toda la vida es mejor, se va mas a la fija y los piratean menos, la potencia de salida es mayor y tienen mas protecciones integradas.


----------



## jmgm

zopilote dijo:


> Ya te respondiste, es culpa de la alimentacion, el integrado es remarcado debe de ser un TDA disfrazado de LM1875.



Hoy he vuelto con el proyecto del amplificador,(apenas tengo tiempo y cualquier proyecto me dura meses,je je) y por probar he colocado unos diodos en serie en otra fuente de alimentación simétrica y usando el trafo de 19-0-19 vac consiguo bajar el voltaje de +-27v dc.

He empezado colocando 4 diodos en serie (de 6A que tenia a mano ) por rama en la salida de la fuente y he ido probando:

- con 1 diodo en serie por rama ya funciona el amplificador pero se escucha un zumbido cuando no hay señal de audio a la entrada y el voltaje es de alrededor de +-26v dc.

-con 2 diodos en serie por rama funciona y el zumbido desaparece, apenas se escucha el típico hum, el voltaje es de alrededor de +-24v dc

Los lm1875 calientan un poco (no queman), no se si dejarlo así o colocar 3 diodos en serie por rama y estar mas seguro.

Entre prueba y prueba ya son 2 lm1875 los que se han jodido, no explotan je je, simplemente sacan el voltaje positivo de la fuente por la salida de audio.

Llevas razón , deben de ser tda disfrazados o lm1875 muy muy malos. Es la primera y ultima vez que compro integrados chinos.

Un saludo!


----------



## SKYFALL

Tomale una foto a esos integrados para ver si son falsos, ahora si fueran LM´s originales deberían trabajar tranquilamente a +/-30VDC sin quemarse, con una carga de 8 Ohmios


----------



## jmgm

Ferchito dijo:


> Tomale una foto a esos integrados para ver si son falsos, ahora si fueran LM´s originales deberían trabajar tranquilamente a +/-30VDC sin quemarse, con una carga de 8 Ohmios



Deben de ser falsos o tda disfrazados como dice zopilote ya que alimentándolos con una tensión simétrica por debajo de +-25v funcionan sin problemas, pero en cuanto subes un poco la tensión ya empieza a hacer zumbidos y si llegas a +-27v ya no se escucha el audio , solo se escucha un ruido feo y fuerte como si fuera un helicóptero.

No me caliento mas la cabeza, ya he pedido unos lm1875 online pero esta vez no volveré a tropezar con la misma piedra, los pido a la tienda de siempre aquí en España que nunca he tenido problemas, cuestan algo mas caros que los chinos ( 1 lm aquí cuesta lo que un lote de 5lm chinos, mas o menos) pero voy a lo seguro.

Gracias por vuestros comentarios, un saludo.


----------



## jorger

Yo tengo por ahí 4 TDA2030 que compré en una tienda en la ciudad donde estoy estudiando. Después de comprarlos me fijé, físicamente son idénticos a los originales, solo que el grabado tiene algo mas contraste. Y en la parte inferior izquierda pone "CHN", que me imagino que será "china". No sé que hacer con ellos. Capaz sean TDA2006 disfrazados de TDA2030.


----------



## SKYFALL

Fotos fotos que este forense da un concepto medico!!


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, hay va algunas fotos del ampli con los tda2030 casi terminado...
Dar la Gracias a Mnicolau por compartir y a todos por sus aportes.
Quizas demasiado pequeños los disipadores, la idea es ponerle el ventilador a funcionar 
continuamente a unos 5v, quisiera hacerlo sacando los 12v(entre las rama + y gnd) y 
colocar una resistencia en serie para bajar en voltaje, no se si esto sera posible hacerlo asi.
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## jorger

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas, hay va algunas fotos del ampli con los tda2030 casi terminado...
> Dar la Gracias a Mnicolau por compartir y a todos por sus aportes.
> Quizas demasiado pequeños los disipadores, la idea es ponerle el ventilador a funcionar
> continuamente a unos 5v, quisiera hacerlo sacando los 12v(entre las rama + y gnd) y
> colocar una resistencia en serie para bajar en voltaje, no se si esto sera posible hacerlo asi.
> Gracias y Saludos.


Buena presentación.. solo que...
Los disipadores no es que sean demasiado pequeños, es que son enanos ! 
Por otra parte, el ventilador hay que colocarlo de tal manera que SOPLE HACIA LOS DISIPADORES.
Y aun así por mucha ventilación forzada que le pongas, vas a tener mucha suerte si no se te queman a los pocos minutos de uso.
No te lo pienses dos veces y colocales un disipador minimamente adecuado.

Por lo de la resistencia para bajar tensión, puedes hacerlo, pero no es la mejor manera. Mejor usa un L7805 o si quieres ajustar la velocidad, un LM317 
Un saludo compañero.


----------



## rulfo

Buenos días.
Lo primero darles la gracias por su ayuda, cambiare los disipadores y el tema del ventilador le pondré el lm317 que era la idea que pensé en un principio, y el tema de que el ventilador sople directamente sobre los disipadores eso si que lo desconocía, ya que por ejemplo las fuentes de pc lo que hace es refrigerar con el paso del aire, igualmente lo haré como me indica le daré la vuelta al ventilador (pienso que se podrá hacer)
 para que sople sobre ellos.
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas.
Así mejor, disipador cambiado y vuelta dada al ventilador al final he controlado las revoluciones con un circuito que tenia por ah*í *mediante una ntc, así que no calienta nada...
El problema es lo que me temía se me queda pequeño el transformador ya que es 2 amperes le coloque un fusible de 1 ampere por rama y los funde con el volumen a tope durante unos minutos, bueno me enrollo más..
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mientras tanto agrandale lo más que te de el espacio los dos capacitores de la fuente y ponele fusibles de dos amperes a cada canal , no te olvides que aunque el transformador sea de 2 A habrá picos instantaneos de bastante corriente (sonidos de bombos por ejemplo)  y esa corriente la proveen los capacitores 

Muy bonito !

Saludos !


----------



## jorger

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas.
> Así mejor, disipador cambiado y vuelta dada al ventilador al final he controlado las revoluciones con un circuito que tenia por ah*í *mediante una ntc, así que no calienta nada...
> El problema es lo que me temía se me queda pequeño el transformador ya que es 2 amperes le coloque un fusible de 1 ampere por rama y los funde con el volumen a tope durante unos minutos, bueno me enrollo más..
> Gracias


Muuucho mejor así 
El tema de colocar el ventilador para que sople directamente al disipador es por mera cuestión de direccionalidad del flujo de aire.
El ventilador aspira "de donde puede", y lo saca de manera mucho más direccional (y con mucho mayor alcance).
En las fuentes de pc la mayoria de las veces es al revés, pero es sólo para expulsar el aire caliente y que éste no entre al interior de la torre.

Pd: opino lo mismo que 2M. Yo haría un pcb de rectificacion y filtrado con un puente encapsulado de 4A mínimo (6A seria mucho mejor), y 6600uF por rama al menos, con condensadores de 2200uF en paralelo por rama. Así trabajan mejor.
Si haces eso, ya lo bordas.
Pd: yo lo que suelo hacer es colocar un único fusible en la entrada del transformador, y de un valor medio justo, para que a poco que haya sobrecarga por cualquier incidente (o accidente), salte y se apague todo el equipo entero.
Esto lo hago así porque, me di cuenta hace años (la primera vez que monté un TDA2050) que si un amplificador de este tipo se queda con una rama sin alimentación, empieza a oscilar a baja frecuencia (unos 20-30Hz) y con un nivel a la salida bastante alto, y eso puede ser peligroso porque te puede desconar los altavoces. Mas de una vez me he pegado un susto con eso. 
Por ello no soy partidario de colocar los 3 fusibles en la alimentacion del amplificador. Si te salta uno mientras esta funcionado y los otros 2 quedan intactos... puede ocurrir un desastre.
Un saludo compañero.


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas.
Muchas gracias por sus comentarios y gran ayuda.
La fuente de filtrado y rectificado  en cuanto pueda intento prepararla tal como me comentáis (haber donde la meto) , los fusibles los tengo para la salida del transformador uno en cada rama  el otro es para la entrada del transformador, desconocía lo que me has comentado en este tipo de amplificadores, los quitaré y sólo dejaré el de la entrada...
Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

Ese fenomeno ocurre en la mayoria de amplificadores con fuente dual


----------



## rulfo

Buenas
Llevo un rato buscando por el foro en busca de la pcb de una fuente simétrica que sea compacta con al menos tres condensadores por rama y no consigo encontrar ninguna si alguien tuviese alguna a mano se lo agradecería...
De todas formas tengo pensado instalar algún programa para intentar aprender a diseñar  pcb..
Como el pcb wizard..
Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Para una fuente no es necesario un PCB especifico y muchas veces es contraproducente.
Es preferible cortar dos canaletas en el lado del cobre de un trozo de pertinax (quedan tres pistas independientes) y luego perforar para conectar los caps en paralelo en cada via.
El puente rectificador se conecta con cables y listo. En 15 minutos tenes la fuente armada.

Algo como esto:
Ver el archivo adjunto 103563


----------



## jorger

Iba a decir lo mismo. Si no, se puede hacer también en perforada y con un poco de imaginación se hacen las pistas en cuestion de minutos.
Como ejemplo, así hice yo uno de ellos.

Un saludo.


----------



## rulfo

Al final la he preparado así, para meterla en el mismo hueco...
Gracias


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, he preparado otra fuente de esas que me enseñaron hacer,
haber que les parece, tan compacta la hice que no deje sitio para las cogidas,
al final se las he puesto en el tap central pienso que le ira bien por el tema de unificar
la tierra, ya que la utilizare para otro pequeño
amplificador y lo metere en una caja de una fuente de alimentacion de pc,
¿Estaria bien colocarle unas resitencia de 1k para descargar condensadores?
Muchas Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## crazysound

Hola rulfo, yo siempre le pongo resistencias de descarga a todas las fuentes que hago. De un valor que no provoque calor..

Saludos..


----------



## Iván Francisco

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas, he preparado otra fuente de esas que me enseñaron hacer,
> haber que les parece, tan compacta la hice que no deje sitio para las cogidas,
> al final se las he puesto en el tap central pienso que le ira bien por el tema de unificar
> la tierra, ya que la utilizare para otro pequeño
> amplificador y lo metere en una caja de una fuente de alimentacion de pc,
> ¿Estaria bien colocarle unas resitencia de 1k para descargar condensadores?
> Muchas Gracias y Saludos.



Hola rulfo:
A ver que te parece a ti, recuerda mantener siempre UN SOLO punto de retorno a las tierras  y NO 2 como se ve en la última foto.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas
Lo tendré en cuenta, siempre aprendiendo de ustedes...
Que explicación tiene el no poner doble retorno?
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## Lolo71

algunas sugerencias para este ampli ya que la edicion es algo vieja sobre todo para los preampplificadores es de una revista que se llamaba radio electronics


----------



## el-rey-julien

el ic de autoestereo 
que tiene 4 salidas de 40 wat cada una y es salida mosfet es el PAL007  
no es costoso y lleva casi nada de componentes externos y la alimentacion es de solo 12 volt

http://radioskot.ru/publ/unch/44usilitel_na_pal007/6-1-0-636


----------



## XxPitufoxX

Saludos, arme este amplificador para fin de alimentar un subwoofer LG, lo armé en placa perforada para ahorrar tiempo y he tenido mala experiencias haciendo placas entonces decidi armarlo asi. Queria darle uso a un transformador de 14-0-17V (4 o 5A), 14v debido a que le quitaron unas vueltas de alambre para otro proyecto y lo usaron fuente simple. La salida de voltaje rectificada marca +-22.5V en ambos lados.

Lo armé con TDA2050, pero al momento de prenderlo, el tda derecho explotó, puse otro tda que estaba en una caja electronica, no sabia si estaba bueno o malo pero fisicamente estaba bien y tambien exploto, se puso al rojo vivo en la parte derecha donde va la alimentacion, leí que los tda vienen chinos y no soportan los 25V, tendré algun fallo o sera que debo reducir el voltaje, y de que forma? No pongo el LM porque no tenia el presupuesto para comprar ambos, cada LM costaba 3 veces que un TDA.


----------



## jorger

XxPitufoxX dijo:


> Saludos, arme este amplificador para fin de alimentar un subwoofer LG, lo armé en placa perforada para ahorrar tiempo y he tenido mala experiencias haciendo placas entonces decidi armarlo asi. Queria darle uso a un transformador de 14-0-17V (4 o 5A), 14v debido a que le quitaron unas vueltas de alambre para otro proyecto y lo usaron fuente simple. La salida de voltaje rectificada marca +-22.5V en ambos lados.
> 
> Lo armé con TDA2050, pero al momento de prenderlo, el tda derecho explotó, puse otro tda que estaba en una caja electronica, no sabia si estaba bueno o malo pero fisicamente estaba bien y tambien exploto, se puso al rojo vivo en la parte derecha donde va la alimentacion, leí que los tda vienen chinos y no soportan los 25V, tendré algun fallo o sera que debo reducir el voltaje, y de que forma? No pongo el LM porque no tenia el presupuesto para comprar ambos, cada LM costaba 3 veces que un TDA.


Las prisas no son buenas, y es lo que te ha pasado. No puedes colocar los componentes de cualquier manera, y  hasta es posible que algo hayas conectado mal.
Si quieres ir a lo seguro aun usando placa perforada, haz lo que yo hice en su día: Fíjate en el layout de Mariano, coloca los componentes en su sitio, auéldalos y haz las pistas con estaño lo más parecidas al diseño original.
Éste fue mi primer TDA2050, y también mi primer amplificador:




Lo segundo, trata de conseguir un transformador acorde. Esa asímetria que tienes no puede ser buena.
Un saludo.


----------



## shevchenko

Incluso con la sobra de algún pcb te haces una! 
Podes usar imaginación, parecer profesional o simplemente que te guste a vos...


----------



## XxPitufoxX

jorger dijo:


> Las prisas no son buenas, y es lo que te ha pasado. No puedes colocar los componentes de cualquier manera, y  hasta es posible que algo hayas conectado mal.
> Si quieres ir a lo seguro aun usando placa perforada, haz lo que yo hice en su día: Fíjate en el layout de Mariano, coloca los componentes en su sitio, auéldalos y haz las pistas con estaño lo más parecidas al diseño original.
> Éste fue mi primer TDA2050, y también mi primer amplificador:
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/1/8/6/7/fd8cd6d55f06eb5e2ccf3dd4607adbb2_3590_thumb.jpg[/url]
> 
> Lo segundo, trata de conseguir un transformador acorde. Esa asímetria que tienes no puede ser buena.
> Un saludo.



Intenté colocarlos de acuerdo a las conexiones que está en el primer post del tema. Depronto el otro fin de semana mejor hago la placa impresa y vuelvo a comprar todo, los componentes son baratos asi que volveria a intentar, y con el transformador veré si le quito vueltas al otro devanado secundario para dejarlos parejo. Gracias Jorge por tu respuesta


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, pongo unas fotos de un "amplificador" que tengo a medias, con 4 tda2030, un puente  de diodos de 50A y1000V, una fuente de filtración de 6 condensadores de 2200uf por rama para cada par de tda, un ventilador a 8V continuos, la clavija de alimentacion del gabinete será la que meta los 12v ca procedentes del transformador y por el momento poco más...
Saludos


----------



## zorrux

!!!!!!!Santos sobredimensionamientos Batman¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡.

Estas manejando 52 8000 uF ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡.

No quiero ni imaginarme como sera el transformador :12+12 a 16 Amperios.

Te mando una foto de mi modesta placa rectificadora:4 700 uF  por rama  y alimenta  4 TDA 2050, 2 en puente y 2 en stereo, entran 16+16 de alterna y salen 21+21 en continua y todo anda como seda ,0 problemas.

Mi consejo:armala con  2 o hasta  3  condensadores de los que tienes ,por rama  y el resto guardalos   para cuando necesites  trabajar con  trafos de 30+30,40+40 o 50+50,usarlos todos  para  tu proyecto actual es matar zancudos con bazuca.


----------



## rulfo

Muy Buenas, sólo 4700uf por rama para mover 4 tda2050 me parece muy  poco, no se de cuanto amperaje será el transformador que utilizas...


----------



## jorger

rulfo dijo:


> Muy Buenas, sólo 4700uf por rama para mover 4 tda2050 me parece muy  poco, no se de cuanto amperaje será el transformador que utilizas...


De hecho es bastante poco.. 
Por ejemplo, para el 2.1 que estoy desarrollando uso 3 TDA2050 que van a ser alimentados a +/-16v y la señal de entrada va a estar limitada para dar un total de 20w entre los 3. El filtrado es de 6600uf/rama y el rizado ronda el 8%.. 
Lo mejor es calcularlo todo. En tu caso 52000uF me parece algo más de lo necesario pero desde luego, es preferible eso antes que quedarse corto


----------



## zorrux

Bueno ,bobine yo mismo el  trafo y el secundario lo hice  con alambre numero 14 , es decir 1.63 mm de diametro que  puede manejar  6 Amperios  de forma constante  y picos de hasta 8.3 amperios  ( lo admito ,peque de sobredimensionamiento aca ,hubiera sido suficiente usar alambre 17 pero apenas se siente tibio luego de horas de uso).

Ya hago tambien calculos (aunque no lo crean)y el valor de 4700 uF por rama corresponde a un 7% de rizado ,valor considerado como  BUENO  ,a secas,si hubiera querido un valor MUY BUENO (4%) necesito 8 300 uF y hubiera podido bajar hasta 3 300 uF para un valor REGULAR (10%).

El valor que  usas de 6 600 uF me parece totalmente  aceptable  y se lo he sugerido  ya al amigo Rulfo: que use 3 de 2 200 uF y frito el pollo.


----------



## rulfo

Por supuesto que llevararas razón, no digo lo contrario, con que consumo  y tension de alimentacion estas haciendo los calculos?


----------



## modw

buenas arme el amplificador en modo puente, pero se calienta mucho aunque no este sonando nada, espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## Bedrok003

Colocar fotos y diagrama empleados en tu proyecto facilita poder ayudarte..

¿Con que voltaje lo estás alimentando?

¿Que corriente de reposo tienen tus amplificadores?
¿Son adecuados tus disipadores?

Saludos.


----------



## modw

El diagrama es el del principio del tema
Lo estoy alimentado con 16 volts


----------



## Bedrok003

Una disculpa, me confundí con el título del post.

Nuevamente te recomiendo mostrar fotos de tu proyecto.
Hay tantas causas de tu problema que por lo menos con una imagen es más fácil ayudarte.


 ¿Que modelo son los integrados?
¿Verificaste que son originales?
¿Verficaste que tú PCB se realizó de forma correcta?


----------



## modw

Bedrok003 dijo:


> Una disculpa, me confundí con el título del post.
> 
> Nuevamente te recomiendo mostrar fotos de tu proyecto.
> Hay tantas causas de tu problema que por lo menos con una imagen es más fácil ayudarte.
> 
> 
> ¿Que modelo son los integrados?
> ¿Verificaste que son originales?
> ¿Verficaste que tú PCB se realizó de forma correcta?




Son TDA2050
Si ya habia armado otro proyecto y funciono bien nada mas que necesitaba un poco mas de potencia por eso decidi usar en modo bridge, funciona lo unico que me saca que onda es que aun sin poner nada a tocar se calienta.

Dejo unas fotos no son las mejores soldaduras pero me fije que no chocaran entre sí


----------



## Fogonazo

*Revisa tu PCB*, ampliando la imagen veo conexiones sospechosamente cercanas, podrían quedar en cortocircuito.


----------



## Bedrok003

Si después de seguir la recomendacion de Fogonazo y verificar que no tiene algún corto, si tienes  la oportunidad reemplaza los integrados por otros que tengas la certeza que funcionan correctamente, para descartarlos del problema.
A lo largo del post veras que prácticamente todos los problemas similares al tuyo los causantes son los integrados los cuales o son falsos o defectuosos.

ST semiconductores (fabricante original del chip) hace un rato que descontinuo el chip, existen todavía pero son de otros fabricantes.


----------



## SKYFALL

Antes de comprar otros TDA, saca los que tienes en la tarjeta en modo puente y los ensayas con el diagrama en modo simple, asi te das cuenta si funcionan o no, en lo posible para montarlos en puente que ambos integrados sean del mismo fabricante.


----------



## dUBBAIN

http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1461.pdf

Mirando el datasheet del tda 2050, Alguien me podria explicar la diferencia entre el circuito de la pagina 4 y el del a pagina 6? porque tengo componentes comprados de la lista de la pagina 7, pero me dijeron que el circuito que deberia hacer es el del a pagina 4.


----------



## AntonioAA

Si miras bien , uno es "split power supply" ( pag. 4 fuente partida ) y el otro es "single" ... conviene la split porque no tiene capacitor de salida .... Si no te queda otra , podes armarlo tambien .


----------



## DOSMETROS

El de la página 4 es para fuente doble y el de la 6 para fuente simple

********************************************************

Ups , hace rato tenía la página abierta y mirando el datashiit Antonio


----------



## dUBBAIN

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El de la página 4 es para fuente doble y el de la 6 para fuente simple
> 
> ********************************************************
> 
> Ups , hace rato tenía la página abierta y mirando el datashiit Antonio



Me podrias resumir el concepto de fuente abierta y fuente simple? Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fuente abierta es cuando le quitaste la tapa 


Fuente doble = +22vdc / 0 V (masa) / -22Vdc
Fuente simple = +22Vdc

¿ Con que fuente pensás armarlo ?


----------



## dUBBAIN

Un





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fuente abierta es cuando le quitaste la tapa
> 
> 
> Fuente doble = +22vdc / 0 V (masa) / -22Vdc
> Fuente simple = +22Vdc
> 
> ¿ Con que fuente pensás armarlo ?



No lo se, vi un arduino regulable de 1v a 30v con 3a, estara bien eso?

Aunque en el esquema del circuito dice +vs -vs supongo que necesitare fuente doble no?


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Y que haría un Arduino en la fuente ? No entiendo 

Podés pegar el link por favor !


----------



## dUBBAIN

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Y que haría un Arduino en la fuente ? No entiendo
> 
> Podés pegar el link por favor !



 Me parece que no nos estamos entendiendo, no se nada de fuentes, por eso pregunto aca.

podria alimentar con +12v y -12v de una fuente atx? (Sabiendo que no dara el mismo resultado pero aunquesea a ver si anda el circuito)


El C1 que es de 1uf en el esquema de fuente doble, puedo cambiarlo por un 2.2uf o uno de 100uf? cual iria mejor en caso de que pueda cambiarlo por eso? siempre manteniendo el circuito de la pagina4 de fuente doble.


----------



## AntonioAA

la fuente ATX NO sirve , fijate las corrientes , una es muy inferior a la otra ....


----------



## DOSMETROS

dUBBAIN dijo:


> ¿podria alimentar con +12v y -12v de una fuente atx? (Sabiendo que no dara el mismo resultado pero aunquesea a ver si anda el circuito).


 
No , no se puede , primero que 12 V es muy poco y además el -12V solo suministra 0,5 A y si le pedía más te apaga la fuente 






> El C1 que es de 1uf en el esquema de fuente doble, puedo cambiarlo por un 2.2uf o uno de 100uf? cual iria mejor en caso de que pueda cambiarlo por eso? siempre manteniendo el circuito de la pagina4 de fuente doble


 
Si podés , hasta 10 uF estaríamos bien


----------



## dUBBAIN

Ya termine de soldar el circuito, el unico tema es que tuve que poner los componentes del lado del cobre porque soy un distraido por no decir otra palabra y de apurado lo hice asi la placa jajaj bue almenos corrobore que todo este bien conectado.




DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , no se puede , primero que 12 V es muy poco y además el -12V solo suministra 0,5 A y si le pedía más te apaga la fuente


 

Yo decia alimentar con atx almenos con volumen bajo y ver si funciona, solo para probar si funciona. Se podra?

y Que fuente tendria que ir haciendo? (cabe aclarar que nisiquiera se como conseguir un trafo de esos que estan alfrente de los circuitos de fuentes +22v -22v....)  Si sos de Arg, se podra conseguir por alguna pagina de compras por internet nacional? 




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si podés , hasta 10 uF estaríamos bien



Ya consegui el de 1uF


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tratá de conseguir un minicomponentes viejo dañado  para quitarle la fuente.


----------



## dUBBAIN

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tratá de conseguir un minicomponentes viejo dañado  para quitarle la fuente.



Busque y no hay nada aca.

Acabo de ver una fuente que venden, mira, esta va bien?
Dejo el archivo adjunto


----------



## DOSMETROS

El TDA2050 se alimenta con ±22 V o con fuente simple de 44 V

¿ Tenés dos fuentes de PC ?


----------



## dUBBAIN

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El TDA2050 se alimenta con ±22 V o con fuente simple de 44 V
> 
> ¿ Tenés dos fuentes de PC ?



Tengo una duda respecto al "±" eso quiere decir que si o si necesita un cable positivo de 22v y otro negativo con 22v? Osea no puedo ponerle un 22v positivo y un negativo comun?

No solo tengo una sola fuente..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Necesitás un positivo con +22V , un negativo con -22V y un tierra , neutro , masa de 0V.

Imaginate dos baterías de 22 V en serie , sería : punta positiva , punta negativa y toma del medio cómo 0V








O alimentás el integrado con 44 V sencillos y el circuito de la página 6 del pdf


----------



## SKYFALL

Pues si solo piensas darle un arranconazo al amplificador lo puedes hacer usando la fuente de +12V nada mas pues el integrado trabaja desde los 9V hasta maximo 50V, en caso que hayas hecho el montaje para fuente sencilla.

Ahora bien si en el impreso tu montaje lo hiciste para usarlo en fuente dual, puedes usar los -12V que da la fuente, SOLO para escucharlo a bajo volumen y a modo de ensayo, de lo contrario la fuente se apagará.


----------



## dUBBAIN

SKYFALL dijo:


> Pues si solo piensas darle un arranconazo al amplificador lo puedes hacer usando la fuente de +12V nada mas pues el integrado trabaja desde los 9V hasta maximo 50V, en caso que hayas hecho el montaje para fuente sencilla.
> 
> Ahora bien si en el impreso tu montaje lo hiciste para usarlo en fuente dual, puedes usar los -12V que da la fuente, SOLO para escucharlo a bajo volumen y a modo de ensayo, de lo contrario la fuente se apagará.



Lo hice para fuente dual, sinceramente no se porque no lo hice en modo simple. Me di el atrevimiento de probar con el -12v y funciona estuvo unos 15 seg prendido a 30% del 100% del volumen del celular. Y note que calento bastante el tda (sin disipador)son asi de calentones? le puse uno con pasta, lo pienso probar un minuto mas al 20 30% del volumen, sera muy arriesgado? Jaja


----------



## SKYFALL

Ya paso lo que interesaba que era ensayarlo y funciono, si de momento no cuentas con mas fuentes entonces cambia el impreso por el de fuente sencilla y lo conectas a +12V de la ATX, por poco entregara 10W a la salida que ya es buena potencia.


----------



## dUBBAIN

SKYFALL dijo:


> Ya paso lo que interesaba que era ensayarlo y funciono, si de momento no cuentas con mas fuentes entonces cambia el impreso por el de fuente sencilla y lo conectas a +12V de la ATX, por poco entregara 10W a la salida que ya es buena potencia.






DOSMETROS dijo:


> El TDA2050 se alimenta con ±22 V o con fuente simple de 44 V



Sky y DOSMETROS, intente hacer el circuito para fuente simple, 12v de la atx, pero no funciona, nisiquiera hace ruido el parlante, creo que nisiquiera prende el circuito. Lo modifique sobre el mismo de la fuente doble que si funcionaba, por eso la desprolijidad pero bueno, es solo para probar!! me gustaria que me ayuden a ver en que estoy fallando, porque antes hice el mismo circuito pero prolijo y tampoco funciono, igual en las fotos se ve claramente todas las conexiones, les dejo 2 fotos pueden hacer zoom y ver todo claro.

Los condensadores ya me fije los valores y estan todos colocados correctamente respecto a sus valores.

Este es el circuito que intento hacer, en mi placa esta impreso el circuito de fuente doble, arriba de 
 ese estoy tratando de modificar para hacer el de simple. CABE aclarar que entre el C7 que esta en la salida del RL. el cobre esta separado, parece juntado pero no hace continuidad .








ESTAS SON LAS IMAGENES DEL MIO.

https://i.imgur.com/JvvoWGU.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/QuVKz1Z.jpg

Recuerden, perdón la desprolijidad pero es un circuito de prueba.
Ya medi la entrada de voltaje y a la pata 5 llega 12v, entonces no se que pueda ser.. 

No se que pueda ser el problema. Necesito su ayuda


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, en alguna ocasión he posteado alguna imagen de amplificadores de los que he montado con alimentación simetrica, y me recomiendan que quite los fusibles de los secundarios y deje uno en el primario,de un valor lo más cercano posible al arranque para que en caso de algún problema se queme dicho fusible, pues el tema en este caso he montado 4 tda2050, con un filtraje de 15400 por rama, el tema es que en el arranque se me mete en casi los dos amperios de consumo en el primario (carga de condensadores) y ya después baja considerablemente, pero el fusible se lo tengo que poner de un valor de 2a, hay alguna forma de hacer este arranque más suave para aproximar elvalor del fusible al valor dr funcionamiento??
Gracias y Saludos


----------



## Iván Francisco

https://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/misc/soft_start/soft_start.html


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, en alguna ocasión he posteado alguna imagen de amplificadores de los que he montado con alimentación simetrica, y me recomiendan que quite los fusibles de los secundarios y deje uno en el primario,de un valor lo más cercano posible al arranque para que en caso de algún problema se queme dicho fusible, pues el tema en este caso he montado 4 tda2050, con un filtraje de 15400 por rama, el tema es que en el arranque se me mete en casi los dos amperios de consumo en el primario (carga de condensadores) y ya después baja considerablemente, pero el fusible se lo tengo que poner de un valor de 2a, hay alguna forma de hacer este arranque más suave para aproximar elvalor del fusible al valor dr funcionamiento??
> Gracias y Saludos



Hay otro soft start de Elektor que acompañaba a muchos de sus amplificadores que también funciona de maravilla.
 El problema de todos ellos es que son con un relé que intercala unas resistencias unos segundos y luego las puentea, y por la propia naturaleza electromecánica del relé y de sus contactos (chisporroteo y/o extracorrientes de ruptura) a la larga dan problemas.
Todo ello se soluciona con el soft start de APEX que es de estado SÓLIDO y utiliza un Triac en lugar de un relé.
Éste tema lo comentamos en su día en privado Quercus y yo, y se encuentra por google fácilmente tanto el esquema como el PCB.
No dispongo ahora mismo del circuito pues tuve que cambiar de PC, pero no debes de tener mayores problemas para encontrarlo por la Web. Usa un optoacoplador y un triac del que si no los encuentras, son fácilmente sustituibles por equivalentes.
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con dos  NTC en serie con positivo y negativo sería suficiente "NTC Inrush Current Limiter"

Aquí tenés el cálculo de su valor adecuado , deberás usar un traductor ya que están en inglés , pero los leí muy interesantes :

http://www.powerelectronics.com/com...-limit-inrush-current-capacitive-applications

http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/168/920-325D-LR-245176.pdf


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, en alguna ocasión he posteado alguna imagen de amplificadores de los que he montado con alimentación simetrica, y me recomiendan que quite los fusibles de los secundarios y deje uno en el primario,de un valor lo más cercano posible al arranque para que en caso de algún problema se queme dicho fusible, pues el tema en este caso he montado 4 tda2050, con un filtraje de 15400 por rama, el tema es que en el arranque se me mete en casi los dos amperios de consumo en el primario (carga de condensadores) y ya después baja considerablemente, pero el fusible se lo tengo que poner de un valor de 2a, hay alguna forma de hacer este arranque más suave para aproximar elvalor del fusible al valor dr funcionamiento??
> Gracias y Saludos


Me parece que hay un error de concepto bastante serio.
El fusible del primario se calcula para que soporte la corriente nominal de operacion del aparato. Si consume 4A en el secundario con una tension de 12+12V en el primario consumira 0.5 A y de ese valor debe ser el fusible (fusible normal). Si vos tenes consumos altos en el arranque (y 4 TDA2050 no son una carga muy importante que digamos) la solucion no es poner un fusible "mas grande", sino usar un fusible "lento" (slow blow fuse) que soporte el pico inicial sin quemarse pero que aun sirva para proteger al transformador.
De todas formas me parece un consumo muy alto para 15000 uF de filtrado a menos que sea un trafo toroidal (no lo dijiste) y tampoco conocemos de cuanto tiempo estas hablando.
Si el trafo es toroidal y de potencia alta (>300VA) entonces si vas a necesitar un arranque suave...


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, estoy hablando de un toroidal de 240va, 
+-15ac,  y el tiempo no lo sé exactamente, fui probando varios fusibles y el último fue de 1,8 A que tambien llego a fundirlo y al final me quedó el de 2A, miraré bien lo que recomiendan del arranque suave,  me parece muy buena opción, no solo para este amplificador si no también para otros que tengo montados y con la misma historia, ya que también suelo montar más microfaradios de la cuenta...
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El problema no son los microfaradios que uses, sino el trafo toroidal. Ese problema es tipico de los toroidales y para los de potencias altas como el tuyo, la unica solucion es un soft-start.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, mirando por el foro he visto el mismo circuito que me recomiendan,con la pcb modificada por el gran compañero Quercus, lo que no tengo muy claro es de que tension utilizar el rele si hay que cambiarlo dependiendo de la alimentación, en mi caso se va alimentar con unos 20v dc, me imagino colocó el rele de 12vdc.
Si no voy mal encaminado hay que colocar un rele de 12v dc, de un sólo contacto puede valer.

A este me refiero...


----------



## Agustinw

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, mirando por el foro he visto el mismo circuito que me recomiendan,con la pcb modificada por el gran compañero Quercus, lo que no tengo muy claro es de que tension utilizar el rele si hay que cambiarlo dependiendo de la alimentación, en mi caso se va alimentar con unos 20v dc, me imagino colocó el rele de 12vdc.
> Si no voy mal encaminado hay que colocar un rele de 12v dc, de un sólo contacto puede valer.
> 
> A este me refiero...



Usá el Rele de 12V, el rele no cambia con la tensión de entrada, para eso tiene la etapa reguladora con el zener de lo contrario el 555 tambien se quemaría si solo soporta hasta 15v


----------



## villa86

Hola a todos,

Tengo un problema, he montado el amplificador tal como vienen en la página 1 de este hilo, en versión mono, con un TDA2030. El sonido es muy bueno pero siempre tengo un "zumbido" grave de fondo. Es decir, cuando no hay sonido tengo ese ruido molesto.

He probado a quitar la entrada de audio y el ruido persiste por lo que supongo que viene de la fuente de alimentación. Ya he probado con dos fuente diferentes y obtengo el mismo resultado. Como solo tengo un transformador 12V/4A con alimentación simple, he usado estos dos circuitos:

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_fuente_dual.php
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-doble.htm

Actualmente, lo tengo funcionando con la segunda.

Además he probado a conectar a la salida del amplificador un consensador de 2,2nF en serie con el altavoz (he leido que así podría filtrar el ruido) pero tampoco obtengo resultados (varía algo, pero no se soluciona).

¿Alquien tiene alguna idea de que puede estar sucediendo o me puede guiar para realizar alguna otra prueba a ver si consigo eliminar ese ruido?

Muchas gracias y feliz navidad!


----------



## DOSMETROS

El cable de alimentación tiene tierra ?
La instalación de la vivienda la tiene ?
Está dicho cable conectado al chasis metálico ?



villa86 dijo:


> Además he probado a conectar a la salida del amplificador un con*d*ensador de 2,2nF *en serie* con el altavoz


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Los TDA20X0 estan discontinuados hace años y seguramente los tuyos son falsos. Si ese es el caso, no pierdas mas tiempo y compra los LM1875


----------



## villa86

El cable de alimentación tiene tierra pero no la tengo conectada porque el transformador no tiene conexión de tierra y ademas he montado todo en una caja de madera, por lo que creo que ese no es problema.

Con respecto a si el amplificador es original, lo único que puedo decir es que en él viene escrito el modelo y el logo del fabricante. ¿piensas que el problema puede ser ese? ¿se os ocurre algo más que pueda chequear antes de comprar un LM1875?

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

- En principio mejor sería una caja metálica , intenta forrarla por dentro con aluminio de cocina y darle tierra con un tornillo y el cable amarillo y verde.

- Prueba rotando el transformador 90º.

- Algunos han tenido diferencias entre el integrado aislado o no aislado del disipador (mica y birola del tornillo)

Si a alto volumen suena bien podria ser bueno . . . 



villa86 dijo:


> Con respecto a si el amplificador es original, lo único que puedo decir es que en él viene escrito el modelo y el logo del fabricante. ¿piensas que el problema puede ser ese? ¿se os ocurre algo más que pueda chequear antes de comprar un LM1875?


 
Si , los travestis también tienen senos , pómulos rosa, tacones altos  y boquita pintada 

Puedes darte una vuelta por aqui :  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/componentes-electronicos-falsificados-4951/


----------



## villa86

Jajaja Ok gracias. 
Voy a hacer unas pruebas aislando el disipador, la caja, etc... Lo del trafo no lo entiendo muy bien pero probaré también y si no obtengo resultados compraré los otros amplificadores.


----------



## Fogonazo

​
Este tipo de fuente *NO* es aconsejable para consumos *altos*, tal como un amplificador


----------



## willyalarmas

Hola, vengo leyendo desde el principio y les comento que armé amplificadores con tda2050 mas de 20 y 5 en modo puente y jamas tuve algún problema, siempre los armé basándome con los parámetros del datasheet y con la red de zobel.
en ocasiones me pasaba con las tensiones y me hacia los ruidos de protección pero son potencias muy nobles y fáciles de armar y creo que compré siempre originales:
los compro en microelectrónica y jamas me vendieron truchos, ahora estoy con los irfp armando potencias a ful.
desde ya les mando un saludo a todos los compañeros del foro y también a su eminencia Fogonazo que siempre me dio una sabia enseñanza y grandes consejos.


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

Fogonazo dijo:


> Estas interpretando mal lo que lees
> 
> *TDA1875*
> 
> *Wide Supply Range 16V-60V*
> Esto es en single rail y se traduce como *±8Vcc* a *±30Vcc*, a este último valor yo no me arriesgaría
> 
> Un valor "Interesante" de alimentación es de (Aproximadamente) *±22,5Vcc *que te puede entregar unos *20W* a una distorsión bastante baja, y *20W *son un montón de watts para un tweeter.


Dejo el otro hilo para seguir en el que le corresponde. Gracias por la aclaración. Iba a utilizar este amplificador para filtro de tres vías, configuración tradicional: Grave, medio y agudo. Quedaría contento con conseguir de 15W a 25 ó 30W como límite.


----------



## Fogonazo

AlbertoElGrande dijo:


> Dejo el otro hilo para seguir en el que le corresponde. Gracias por la aclaración. Iba a utilizar este amplificador para filtro de tres vías, configuración tradicional: Grave, medio y agudo. Quedaría contento con conseguir de 15W a 25 ó 30W como límite.


El tipo de fuente tratado en ese tema *NO *es el que debes armar en tu "Otro tema"


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

Entendido, Fogo. Lo voy a montar y lo someteré entre 25V y 30V; para ver como se comporta. Agradecido...


----------



## MFK08

Buenas gente les hago una consulta, tengo montado un 2.1 con 4 integrados LM1875 y los alimentos con +20+20 cuando lo conecto con una PC se escucha muy bien fuerte como corresponde, el problema lo tengo cuando lo conecto con un módulo Bluetooth se escucha bajo como que no lo llega a acotar como corresponde, pregunto si puedo aumentar la ganancia del LM para que se escuche como corresponde??


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y porqué no un pequeño preamplificador entre ambos ?


----------



## MFK08

También lo pensé pero buscaba una solución un poco .as práctica y rápido por eso la consulta,  se va a utilizar solo con ese módulo  o se va a conectar ninguna otra cosa.

Edit. Tu comentario me hizo pensar un poco más jaja el amplificador es un módulo 2.1 con preamplificador y filtro pasabajos activo todo junto en una plaqueta comprado por Ali Express. Quizás pueda modificarle la ganancia al pre.  Puede ser???


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahá !   

Aumentar la del LM1875  podría producir oscilaciones , audibles o inaudibles con recalentamiento y quema


----------



## MFK08

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahá !
> 
> Aumentar la del LM1875  podría producir oscilaciones , audibles o inaudibles con recalentamiento y quema


Perfecto voy a investigar cómo subirle la ganancia al pre


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate los lazos de realimentación desde la salida del operacional a alguna de sus entradas !

Mejor relevar-dibujar esa parte del circuito


----------



## MFK08

Gracias DOSMETROS eso me puse a hacer y adjunto lo que logré levantar del PCB solo lo hice con un canal pero controle el otro y es idéntico por lo que investigue la ganancia la determinó con (R3/R2)+1 si no estoy en lo cierto por favor corriganme de ser así me da unos 3 está bien?? Bajando R2 aumentaria la ganancia o aumentando R3 cuánto sería lo ideal??


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahora lo miro 

. . . . Oks , es un amplificador no inversor , su ganancia es 

G = 1 + (R3 / R2)

O agrandás la de 100K o mejor achicás la de 47k soldándole otra en paralelo , que me parece menos toqueteo


----------



## MFK08

Ok algun valor de resistencia en particular??


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , andá probando 33k ¿?

Digo una resistencia de alambres de 1/4 soldada sobre la smd


----------



## MFK08

Ok voy probando por suerte no son SMD así que puedo desoldarla directamente y poner una del valor adecuado


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá poniendo en paralelo para no manosear el impreso , cuando encuentres el valor , quitás , medís y ponés la definitiva


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Calculo que con 12K en paralelo puede andar cerca de lo necesario.


----------



## MFK08

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, coloque una de 22k en paralelo y quedó perfecto


----------



## Jexmer

Hola gente  del foro he recibido leído muchos temas de esta página y hoy me tomo la inquietud     de preguntar se pude amar un amplificador para modo BTL. Holapero con un transformador por cada etapa de amplificación .como se haría la conexión de parlante.
Disculpen se fueron algunas letras de más


----------



## DOSMETROS

Solo debes unir las masas de las fuentes y leer el tema.

Saludos .


----------



## josee

Estoy apunto de leerme el tema completo para enterarme de todo, voltajes, tdas y lms etc, pero no termino de enterarme del todo llamarme burro pero no acabo de entender bien, la placa que adjunto es el modo estereo?
Me refiero a las dos placas que estan a la derecha de la imagen. Mil gracias al foro, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que dice abajo a la derecha del dibujo que subiste ?

Mono , placa chica
Estéreo , placa doble ancho


----------



## josee

Mamá mía ni cuenta me di, como toy... Gracias DOSMETROS. Ya me queda menos posts por leer, con el transformador que tengo voy hacerme el tda2040. En mi caso voy a poner altavoces de 6 ohms no tengo otros.... 

Un saludo compañero.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , la plaqueta sencilla para  y la doble para


----------



## josee

Jajaja me a hecho gracia los monetes, un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

josee dijo:


> con el transformador que tengo voy hacerme el tda2040.


El TDA2040 (y sus hermanos) está discontinuado hace varios años, y lo que se consigue con ese nombre son copias falsificadas. Vas a tener que comprar el LM1875 que es equivalente pin-a-pin, soporta mas tensión de alimentación y entrega mas potencia. Tenes que revisar los PCB por que hay una versión que agrega una resistencia de 1 Mohm a la entrada para que el LM1875 no oscile.


----------



## josee

Hola Dr. Zoidberg, el lm1875 puede llegar a funcionar con +18 0 - 18 ya rectificados y 4 amperios como he leído que el máximo voltaje es de 25v?

La resistencia de 1Mohm es la que figura en el esquema como R 1w? Gracias Dr.

Edito: copio y pego lo que el compañero mnicolau le dijo a otro compañero porque iba a cambiar de tda a lm1875. 

El reemplazo va directo tavo, lo que podés modificar son los componentes de la red RC como comentás (1[Ohm], 220[nF]), el resto tal cual.

Voy bien? Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Baja el datasheet del LM1875 y leé lo que dice ahí. Incluso está la resistencia a la entrada.
Toma el circuito del datasheet y verificalo contra el PCB para ver si está o no la resistencia.

Ya va siendo hora que aprendas a hacer las cosas por vos mismo.


----------



## josee

Veo la resistencia en el data del lm1875 de 1Mohm 1/4w en la entrada, me quieres decir que tengo que poner esa resistencia en cada entrada del pcb que esta en la primera página de este hilo. Voy bien?

Gracias Dr. Zoidberg.


----------



## Fogonazo

josee dijo:


> Veo la resistencia en el data del lm1875 de 1Mohm 1/4w en la entrada, me quieres decir que tengo que poner esa resistencia en cada entrada del pcb que esta en la primera página de este hilo.* Voy bien?*
> 
> Gracias Dr. Zoidberg.



¿ Tu idea es consultar por *cada uno* de los componentes de la placa ?



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> . . . . _*Ya va siendo hora que aprendas a hacer las cosas por vos mismo.*_



1) Busca el datasheet del circuito integrado.
2) Compara ubicación y valores del datasheet con lo que figura en la placa.
3) Si te quedan dudas, luego de un análisis exhaustivo recién ahí preguntas.


----------



## josee

El problema esque me pierdo aunque mire el datasheet y compare el pcb, por eso pregunto, no, no voy a preguntar por cada componente de la placa . Segun vaya comparando y viendo ya os digo algo. 

Gracias Fogonazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

josee dijo:


> El problema esque me pierdo aunque mire el datasheet y compare el pcb


Pues vas a tener que prestar mas atención y "no perderte tanto" por que no podemos responder todas y cada una de tus dudas cuando son simples de resolver analizando el circuito, el PCB y la documentación.
Sinceramente, aunque tal vez me equivoque, me parece que para vos es mucho mas cómodo preguntar y que te digan que hacer, antes que ponerte a analizar y resolver los problemas por tu cuenta.
Ya sucedió hace unas horas con una consulta en la que tenías el titulo de las PCB indicando cual era monoaural y cual era stereo y preguntaste cual era cada una...


----------



## josee

No me gusta preguntar siempre solo cuando no me aclaro, soy una persona al que no le gusta molestar a nadie creeme, me estoy leyendo todo el tema que hay mucho para leer y me van saliendo dudas, por eso mis preguntas. 

Gracias a ti y a todos por la paciencia de novato como yo.


----------



## josee

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> yo pienso que esa configuracion la debes de hacer antes de amplificarla, es decir a la entrada de señal del amplificador. existen unos jacks que cortan la señal, es decir, son como un switch, puesto que si no le conectas nada, la señal llega hasta el amplificador, pero si le conectas el plug de los audifonos, la señal ya no llega hasta el amplificador, solo a los audifonos


Conectando una salida de audífonos se puede controlar el volumen de los auriculares con el mismo potenciómetro del amplificador? Porque a mi me interesaría hacer esto, el Jack son de 6 contactos? Gracias.

Acabo de hacer una prueba de conectar un mini Jack hembra de 5 pines a un amplificador a las entradas de audio y al conectar los auriculares los altavoces se anulan hasta aquí correcto, pero no me deja controlar el volumen de los auriculares con el potenciómetro del equipo.

Hay alguna manera de poder controlar el volumen de los auriculares desde el mismo potenciómetro? Porque me estoy rompiendo los cuernos para averiguar como se hace. 

Muchas Gracias a todos, saludetes.


----------



## Fogonazo

josee dijo:


> Acabo de hacer una prueba de conectar un mini Jack hembra de 5 pines a un amplificador a las entradas de audio y al conectar los auriculares los altavoces se anulan hasta aquí correcto, pero no me deja controlar el volumen de los auriculares con el potenciómetro del equipo.
> 
> Hay alguna manera de poder controlar el volumen de los auriculares desde el mismo potenciómetro? Porque me estoy rompiendo los cuernos para averiguar como se hace.
> 
> Muchas Gracias a todos, saludetes.


¿ Será posible ver un esquema de lo que armaste   ?


----------



## josee

Si, voy al pc y hago un "esquema" con el pc ahora os digo algo, gracias fogonazo.
A ver si se explicar como lo he echo, he desoldado un conector rca con tres cables R, L y Negativo los de entrada y soldado a los pines del conector jack hembra y le he metido audio a los otros 2 pines restantes numerados en el esquema como el 1 y 2, el potenciometro no no le tocado va tal cual esta en el equipo. el potenciometro no lo he dibujado porque no lo he tocado.

Pero por algun motivo el potenciometro solo baja el volumen de los altavoces y no de los auriculares, lo unico que hace bien es cortar el audio de los altavoces cuando conecto los auriculares, aqui te dejo los componentes que estoy usando para que te ayude a saber si hay algo mal.

Edito: subo otro esquema se aprecia mejor o eso creo, subo otro mas claro pero sin la resistencia pero en mi caso hacia el potenciometro no hacia los altavoces como se ve en el ultimo esquema.

Hola, con este disipador si se le puede llamar disipador aguantaran bien los tda 2040 en versión stereo? Le haria los agujeros para cada tda claro.

Muchas gracias compañeros.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

josee dijo:


> Hola, con este disipador si se le puede llamar disipador aguantaran bien los tda 2040 en versión stereo? Le haria los agujeros para cada tda claro.
> 
> Muchas gracias compañeros.


Eso parece acero y no aluminio. Tenes que usar aluminio o cobre...

Buscá un algún perfil de aluminio de los que usan para ventanas y puertas.


----------



## josee

Puede que sea acero, no lo se, mira acabo de comprar este: Disipador térmico de aluminio 60x150x25mm LED de refrigeración del disipador de calor para la electrónica  | eBay ahora a esperar 2 meses o mas a que me llegue. 

Como veis este tda2040, truchon? Ya me leí el tema de los tda falsos etc.

Muchas gracias Dr.Zoidberg saludines


----------



## SKYFALL

Este TDA lo viste por eBay de un vendedor chino, es verdad? a riesgo de no equivocarme prefiero recomendarte lo que el Dr. Z te dijo líneas más atrás, en las cuales él te recomendó adquirir mejor el LM1875 por haber posibilidad de recibir TDA´s falsificados, el que muestras en la foto no se ve tan mal, pero una cosa es la que muestran y otra es la que llega.


----------



## josee

Correcto SKYFALL es chinito vienen 10 por 1,78 euros, si falla o se quema alguno tengo 10 intentos . tienes razon puede ser que no coincida con la imagen no lo pensé cuando lo compre, el motivo de comprar tdas es que me gusta mucho como suenan los tdas cuando me lleguen si es que me llegan algún día por el tema coronavirus y los repartos ya os diré como me a ido el montaje y si funciona bien o mal. y los cambiare por lms. voy a intentar con estos tdas y ya os contare. para lo que me han costado no pierdo mucho. eso si..... aun tardare mucho en montarlo todo por el tema repartos, (correos) ya os cuento que tal me va y subire fotos no me han llegado ni las resistencias etc.

Gracias, saludos

Hola, una pregunta, a este amplificador se le puede conectar un jack hembra y conectar unos auriculares, como se hace? Se ponen resistencias para adaptar la impedancia?

Muchas gracias, un saludo.


----------



## SKYFALL

Se puede, deben ser resistencias de potencia y de un valor ohmico alto (2 resistencias), si piensas conectarlo como un ejemplo un equipo de sonido, debes utilizar un jack de 5 terminales para un amplificador estéreo, dado que el mismo sirve de interruptor entre las salidas y los auriculares conmutando los mismos antes de las resistencias.


----------



## josee

Hola, gracias SKYFALL, las resistencias como se calculan, un valor ohmico alto, con resistencias de 10ohms servirian? Donde se conectan las resistencias, entre el jack hembra y la entrada de sonido? Los auriculares son de 36 ohms.

Gracias de nuevo, un abrazo.


----------



## SKYFALL

josee dijo:


> Hola, gracias SKYFALL, las resistencias como se calculan, un valor ohmico alto, con resistencias de 10ohms servirian? Donde se conectan las resistencias, entre el jack hembra y la entrada de sonido? Los auriculares son de 36 ohms.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo, un abrazo.


Un valor ohmico alto es un valor ohmico alto, 10 Ohms es casí un corto circuito


----------



## josee

Entonces estamos hablando en kilohms? Por ejemplo 450kilohms o 10megaohm, 510kohms, no se como se calcula eso. Gracias SKYFALL.


----------



## SKYFALL

josee dijo:


> Hola, una pregunta, a este amplificador se le puede conectar un jack hembra y conectar unos auriculares, como se hace? Se ponen resistencias para adaptar la impedancia?
> 
> Muchas gracias, un saludo.


Y es necesario usar este amplificador para eso? No es más adecuado que busques un amplificador para auriculares en vez de esto que planeas hacer? 

Ese tipo de configuración se solía utilizar hace tiempos y ahora lo que se ve es que se interpone el jack stereo entre la salida preamplificada y el amplificador, entonces al conectar los auriculares sueltas la entrada del amplificador y alimentas los audífonos y al desconectarlos, viceversa. 

El preamplificador debe estar en capacidad de manejar audifonos de esa impedancia con buen ímpetu.


----------



## josee

Lo dejo tal cual viene de serie me construire un amplificador de auriculares, muchas gracias por tu tiempo. un saludo.


----------



## SKYFALL

josee dijo:


> Lo dejo tal cual viene de serie me construire un amplificador de auriculares, muchas gracias por tu tiempo. un saludo.


 voy a leer al Dr Z. más bien


----------



## josee

Como?

Un saludo.


----------



## rulfo

Amplificador HiFi para auriculares + PCB
					

Resulta que hace unos días bajé la ultima versión del KiCad disponible para actualizar la que uso que es del 2008  y como no tenía en que probarlo (ni quería arriesgarme a dañar algunos de los desarrollos que ya tengo "en firme") se me ocurrió diseñar el PCB para un ampli para auriculares.  La...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rulfo dijo:


> Amplificador HiFi para auriculares + PCB
> 
> 
> Resulta que hace unos días bajé la ultima versión del KiCad disponible para actualizar la que uso que es del 2008  y como no tenía en que probarlo (ni quería arriesgarme a dañar algunos de los desarrollos que ya tengo "en firme") se me ocurrió diseñar el PCB para un ampli para auriculares.  La...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com


Pero ya no tenías hecho este que posteó rulfo???
Hace un tiempo estabas con ese amplificador de auriculares...y que pasó??? Lo último que ví era alguna historia con la fuente.


----------



## josee

Hola, tengo una duda compre unas resistencias de 22k pero no se si son de 1/4w o de 1/2W me podeis aclarar de cuantos watios es, dejo una imagen de la resistencia marcado en rojo.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## josee

Finalmente las compre de 1/2w espero me funcione bien, ahora a esperar el disipador llevo 2 meses esperandolo, cuando tenga todo subire fotos del proyecto si esque me llegan los materiales que me hacen falta. Saludos.

Hola, he echo la impresion en una placa de cobre y mide 4 x 8,5 centimetros es muy pequeña verdad? O es tal cual esta en el diagrama? Muchas gracias, un saludo amigos.


----------



## josee

Hola amigos ya tengo medio terminado el amplificador, porque le falta el disipador que aun no me a llegado, he puesto en marcha un minuto de a ratos para comprobar si funciona el ampli.

A ratos por no tener disipador y este funciona bien pero se escucha poco, le e conectado un mp3, una tablet y el pc y con el pc suena un poco más, pero para 20w que sacan cada transistor me parece que suena poco, le conecte altavoces de 6ohms, el transformador es de 12v alterna y rectificados saca 17,5 voltitos creo que va bien, los condensdores son de 6800uf ahora la pregunta.... Es normal que suene tan poco el amplificador? Dejo unas fotos de mi proyecto. Muchas gracias al que lea esto y me saque de dudas, un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

josee dijo:


> Hola amigos ya tengo medio terminado el amplificador, porque le falta el disipador que aun no me a llegado, he puesto en marcha un minuto de a ratos para comprobar si funciona el ampli.


Seguí haciendo esas pruebas y en un par de veces más no va a sonar ni mucho ni poco por que se va a quemar el chip. TENES QUE PONERLE DISIPADOR antes de probaaaaarrrr!!!!!


----------



## josee

Con el disipador lo tengo claro, siempre con disipador sin excusas.... He leido en el foro mucho que sin disipador no se hacen ni pruebas, pero me pico el bicho de la curiosidad por saber si funcionaba el amplificador.
Influye que suene tan poco el amplificador al no tener disipador? Gracias Dr. Zoigberg un placer leerte.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, no te fies a probarlo sin disipador, puede durar menos de lo que te esperes, ¿con el amplificador funcionando mantiene esa tensión?


----------



## josee

Hola rulfo, la tension se queda en 15,40 voltios. Influye eso? Y el transformador es de 4 amperes. Te dejo una foto de la alimentacion que hice.


----------



## rulfo

Esta bien, te lo preguntaba porque no sabía el amperaje del transformador, si se queda corto y baja demasiado el voltaje, si influye... 
Montale los disipadores y ya lo pruebas correctamente, y ten en cuenta que esos 20w son con altavoces a 4ohm...
Yo tengo montado un "amplificador" en mi pequeño taller desde hace ya unos años, con dos  tda2030 y un transformador de +-12 con altavoces de 8ohm, y la verdad que suena bien, no es de gran potencia, pero para el uso que le doy va sobrado, ya depende  el uso que le quieras dar...


----------



## josee

Yo no soy de darle mucha rosca a los amplicadores sera la potencia que da este amplificador, cuando llegue el disipador se lo instalare y probare correctamente, muchas gracias por tu ayuda rulfo, un placer, saludos.


----------



## josee

Una pregunta, no seran las resistencias de 1/2 w las que reducen el volumen? Gracias foro.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sin disipador se recalienta y . . .  o se protege o se quema.


----------



## josee

Gracias DOSMETROS lo lei en el data y ya no me acordaba, una cosa mas.... Aunque aun no lo puedo poner en marcha, tengo 4 altavoces 3 de 6 ohms y uno de 4 ohms. Cuando pueda conectarlos los conecto en paralelo? Son 2 por canal, uno de 6ohms con el otro de 4 ohms y otros dos de 6ohms con otro de 6 ohms. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

josee dijo:


> Cuando pueda conectarlos los conecto en paralelo?


No por que vas a quemar el amplificador!!!!
Poné uno solo de 6 ohms en cada canal y no agregues mas nada.


----------



## josee

Entendido Dr Zoigberg gracias nuevamente, asi da gusto con vuestra ayuda hacer las cosas bien, un saludo.


----------



## rulfo

Si colocar en paralelo un altavoz de 6 ohm con otro de 4ohm, ya lo estás bajando por debajo de 3ohm, en unos 2,4ohm,  y el de 6ohm con otro de 6ohm, pasa a unos  3ohm, ya vamos mal...


----------



## josee

Le conectare los dos de 6 ohms uno para cada canal y sin problemas, gracias rulfo. Saludos


----------



## josee

Ahora el voltaje de la fuente a subido a 18,5 voltios se ve que ese dia estaba un poco bajo el voltaje de red, pero se sigue escuchando poco.


----------



## DOSMETROS

O sea que lo alimentás con +-18,5 V , parlantes de 6 Ohms y te parece que suena bajo ?


----------



## josee

Si DOSMETROS, no paro de darle vueltas del porque. Y eso que yo no soy de darles caña a los amplificadores pero este roza lo subrealista para mi claro. Seran los altavoces de 6 ohms? Voy mas perdido que un gato en una discoteca, gracias por tu respuesta, se agradece.


----------



## DOSMETROS

En uno de los canales quita el de 6 y prueba el de 4 Ohms !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esto es una adivinanza. No se sabe que es "sonar bajo", no se sabe el nivel de excitación del ampli, no se sabe la sensibilidad y respuesta en frecuencia de los parlantes....no se sabe nada.
Así es imposible aconsejar algo coherente.


----------



## josee

DOSMETROS el altavoz de 4 ohms es un subwoofer si con eso sirve para hacer la prueba? Totalmente de acuerdo Dr. Zoigberg pero es todo lo que se del tema poco mas puedo añadir de informacion, estos altavoces de 6 ohms son 2 monitores pasivos que solo indican los omhs poca informacion puedo daros, solo se que con el integrado pal007 que es similar al tda suenan joya, pero con este amplificador uff suena más un mini altavoz de esos que se conectan por bluetho al telefono, gracias a los dos un placer.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Estás usando una fuente dobladora , no ?


----------



## josee

Hola DOSMETROS si, estoy usando una fuente dobladora pero con 4 diodos rectificadores, hay algun inconveniente en usar una fuente dobladora? gracias DOSMETROS.


----------



## josee

He hecho una prueba, he cogido un transformador pequeño de bajo amperaje con tap central le he puesto un puente de 4 diodos y un condensador y lo unico que he conseguido es ruido y cero audio, este diminuto transformador no tiene ni medio amperio pero hice la prueba y nada cero audio como digo. Gracias compañeros.


----------



## josee

Hola de nuevo. Creo que tengo problemas de tension, mido con multimetro a la salida de la fuente, hay 18,50 voltios pero mido en el amplificdor y hay 0,49 voltios, que esta pasando aqui? Me podeis echar una mano, cambio de fuente? Me tiene loco esto. Muchas gracias compañeros, un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Evidentemente tenés problema con la fuente , ésta debe entregar voltaje doble , digamos +17 , cero y -17 con el amplificador andando.


----------



## josee

Ahora suena y con sus 18,50 voltios era un problema de cableado, pero sigue sonando poco aunque creo que ya no se le puede pedir mas creo. Gracias DOSMETROS. Un saludo.


----------



## jorger

Cambia el condensador de entrada de audio de 1uF por uno de 2.2uF. Y nos comentas.
La primeras veces que monté éstos amplis también tenía el problema de bajo volumen (y además muy mala respuesta en baja frecuencia, no sé si es tu caso también). Tardé como 4 años en darme cuenta de qué lo causaba y cuál era la solución ‍♂


----------



## josee

Le he puesto el disipador y se escucha horrible en cambio sin el disipador se escucha bien poco pero bien. Tendre que ainslarlos con mica? No tocan masa simplemente se tocan por el disipador. Voy a mirar lo que me dices del condensador y te comento como me a ido, tardare en contestar porque creo de ese valor no tengo ninguno y tendre que pedirlo. Gracias compañero un placer.

Edito: Ahora el sonido va y viene tan pronto se escucha bien como gangoso. Toco con el dedo el transistor y se vuelve a escuchar bien y al momento se escucha gangoso.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Puedes ponerle de 3,3 de 4,7 y hasta de 10 uF


----------



## josee

De 10uf si tengo, esa a sido buena DOSMETROS, gracias. Ahora mismo lo estoy escuchando pero gangoso y no se que esta pasando.

Jorger en bajas frecuencias va bajito.


----------



## jorger

Muestra fotos con la mayor nitidez que puedas de la cara de cobre del pcb (MUY importante). Revisa soldaduras, que todos los componentes estén en el lugar correcto con todos sus valores y que los condensadores electrolíticos estén en la orientación correcta (los de 100uF en la alimentación obvio que los tienes bien, ya habrían explotado).
No es normal lo que te ocurre..


----------



## josee

Dejo unas fotos... Gracias.

Quiero puntualizar que poniendo un dedo en uno de los transistores todo funciona perfecto, cuando quito el dedo empieza el gangeo y deja de escucharse un canal y el canal que se escucha suena gangoso.


----------



## jorger

Ese pcb no se ve nada bien. Me refiero, está un poco maltrecho. Puedes tener microcortes en algunas pistas. Y las soldaduras repásalas porque algunas están medio tocando con otras...


----------



## DJ T3

O quizas de tanto jugar antes del disipador, malogro los integrados.

La fuente dobladora no me convence...

Por cierto, es *integrado,* NO *transistor*


----------



## rulfo

Buenas


josee dijo:


> Dejo unas fotos... Gracias.
> 
> Quiero puntualizar que poniendo un dedo en uno de los transistores todo funciona perfecto, cuando quito el dedo empieza el gangeo y deja de escucharse un canal y el canal que se escucha suena gangoso.


Buenas, no debería de aislar los tda respecto al disipador?


----------



## josee

El pcb esta un poco tocado tienes razon, aunque me esmere con el estaño parece que no es suficiente, no se pero sin disipador sonaban bien los dos integrados, con el disipador empezo a dar los problemas que comento. Aislo los integrados del disipador?  DJ T3 gracias por la correcion. Gracias a los dos. Un saludo compañeros.

Edito: tiene toda la pinta de tener que aislar los integrados. Voy a quitar el disipador y probar unos segundos a ver si se va lo que le sucede. Otra cosa cuando quito el cable de altavoz de un canal uno de los canales se escucha bien cuando conecto el otro altavoz se escucha gangoso los dos. 
Parece que se molestan los integrados con el disipador.


----------



## josee

Vuelvo a informar... He quitado el disipador y sigue igual, gangoso se va un canal horrible vamos! Gracias compañeros. 

Edito: cuando lo enciendo se escucha bien 10 segundos despues empieza a escucharse gangoso.


----------



## DJ T3

Fotos bien nitidas de la placa ambas caras. Quizas o estas conectando mal la alimentacion, las masas, o los parlantes. Si individualmente te anda bien, y al conectar ambos a la vez no, entonces algo mal del PCB esta....

Y un esquema de conexiones de como esta actualmente


----------



## josee

Hola DJ T3 estoy armando otro placa nueva y con mucho cuidado, he conectado el negativo de las salidas al pote y de este al conector rca que le he puesto. Creo que esta bien pero alguno de los canales esta mal y fastidia al otro, porque cuando desconecto un altavoz no se si era el izquierdo, el derecho sonaba genial, pero los dos canales a la vez se crean conflicto.

Ya no voy a sacar mas fotos porque ya tengo una placa a mitad armar, no me voy a marear mas con esta, he echo bien en armar otra verdad ? Gracias DJ T3. Un saludo


----------



## jorger

Sí, has hecho bien en hacer otro pcb.
Lo de aislar el disipador entre los dos IC es algo que se lleva hablando desde las primeras páginas del post...
Y NUNCA los hagas trabajar sin él.


----------



## josee

Hola, me he leido el posts entero me lo pase pipa porque me gusta, lei este mismo tema que no hacia falta micas para los integrados sino tocaban masa, los mios no tocan masa. 
Gracias ya os dire estos dias si me funciona el bicho, un placer saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

José va a aprender si o si !


----------



## josee

Se intenta aprender DOSMETROS fijandose un poco se consigue. Finalmente he colocado un condensador de 10uf en el lugar del de 1uf. Ahora a esperar las resistencias que he pedido por que las que tenia se le han partido las patitas eran recicladas.
La foto es de la placa nueva...
Saludines.


----------



## josee

Tengo malas noticias, he probado un canal el unico que me a dejado armar por falta de una resistencia y bueno lo pongo a sonar y todo bien pero pasa un rato y empieza a escucharse gangoso con la nueva placa, estoy pensando en la fuente pero no tiene mucho sentido creo... Si empieza a escucharse bien y al cabo de 15 minitos vuelve a escucharse gangoso no lo entiendo. Integrados truchos? Me recomendais otra fuente, para salir de dudas? Monto la fuente que haga falta en tal de que esto funcione.

Edito: mido con el multimetro punta negra en gnd y punta roja en el positivo y me da 10,50, punta negra en gnd y punta roja en negativo y me da 5,10 voltios, y si mido de extremo a extremo (positivo y negativo) me dan los 18,50. Es normal?

Esto me tiene superado en fin.....


----------



## DOSMETROS

josee dijo:


> al cabo de 15 minitos vuelve a escucharse gangoso


 
El disipador es grande ? Podés sostener el dedo en el integrado cuando ya gangosea ?


----------



## Diego German

Hola, a veces el estar dedicando mucho tiempo a un circuito sin tomarse un descanso a uno lo bloquea, por mas obvia que esta sea la falla simplemente se nos pasa, hoy por ejemplo eche a andar un ampli que hace mucho tiempo lo tenia arrumado por que no me funcionaba jeje.  



josee dijo:


> Edito: mido con el multimetro punta negra en gnd y punta roja en el positivo y me da *10,50*, punta negra en gnd y punta roja en negativo y me da *5,10* voltios, y si mido de extremo a extremo (positivo y negativo) me dan los 18,50. Es normal?



La tensión para este amplificador es simétrica y balanceada es decir no debe haber esa diferencia de voltaje entre GND y voltaje positivo y entre GND y voltaje negativo, es decir cuando midas entre GND y positivo en el multímetro debe marcarte +18.5V y cuando midas entre GND y negativo debe marcarte -18.5V.

Segun los voltajes que obtienes +10.50 y -5.10 pienso que la falla esta en la fuente dobladora, seria bueno que subas una foto de la fuente por el lado de las pistas para descartar cualquier problema en ella.

Saludos.


----------



## josee

El disipador mide 16,5 x 10 x 3.5 Cm. 500 Gr. DOSMETROS. Toco el integrado y esta tibio.

Te dejo una foto para que lo veais Diego German y DOSMETROS, los voltajes que medi y subi unos posts mas arriba no son buenos verdad? Esta fuente la hice a mano alzada con rotulador permanente, Lo mejor de todo esque quito la alimentacion y vuelve a sonar bien otros 15 minutos más o menos, ya me decis si esta bien o me fabrico otra fuente dobladora o diferente a esta, muchas gracias un saludo.


----------



## josee

Tengo otra duda le puse unas resistencias de 22k de 1/2w como vereis marcadas en rojo en la imagen. Tendra algo que ver para afectar al sonido? Gracias!


----------



## rulfo

josee dijo:


> Tengo otra duda le puse unas resistencias de 22k de 1/2w como vereis marcadas en rojo en la imagen. Tendra algo que ver para afectar al sonido? Gracias!



Eso no le afecta...


josee dijo:


> Se intenta aprender DOSMETROS fijandose un poco se consigue. Finalmente he colocado un condensador de 10uf en el lugar del de 1uf. Ahora a esperar las resistencias que he pedido por que las que tenia se le han partido las patitas eran recicladas.
> La foto es de la placa nueva...
> Saludines.


¿Utilizas broca de 1mm?

Lo suyo es que antes de soldar, le pases un estropajo o le des una lijada y lo dejes liso..
¿Que estaño utilizas ? 
Es muy importante un estalo de buena calidad, no da buena sensacion esas soldaduras...


----------



## josee

Utilizo un taladro grande con una punta de un destornillador de precision que no es una broca no tengo otra cosa rulfo, le pasare un estropajo antes de soldar, en cuanto al estaño lo compre por ebay aqui en españa y no se su calidad, pero hasta la fecha no he tenido problemas.

Me centro en la fuente o hago otra lo que me digais hago, o le repaso soldaduras no se. Ahora lo tengo sonando gangoso las vocales gangosas y distorsionadas, tiene gracia.... Lo desconecto de la alimentacion lo vuelvo a conectar y se escucha bien un ratito luego llega la distorsion y el gangeo.

Gracias rulfo.


----------



## rulfo

Da la sensación que es como si el integrado se protegiera, ¿esta bien adherido al disipador, apretado correctamente? 
¿Si tocas el integrado también esta tibio?
Puedes pillarte unas brocas de 1mm en cualquier ferretería, si las hay de 0,8 mm también... 
Yo utilizo 0,8 mm, y 1mm y 1,5 mm para transistores y algunos componentes...


josee dijo:


> Tengo malas noticias, he probado un canal el unico que me a dejado armar por falta de una resistencia y bueno lo pongo a sonar y todo bien pero pasa un rato y empieza a escucharse gangoso con la nueva placa, estoy pensando en la fuente pero no tiene mucho sentido creo... Si empieza a escucharse bien y al cabo de 15 minitos vuelve a escucharse gangoso no lo entiendo. Integrados truchos? Me recomendais otra fuente, para salir de dudas? Monto la fuente que haga falta en tal de que esto funcione.
> 
> Edito: mido con el multimetro punta negra en gnd y punta roja en el positivo y me da 10,50, punta negra en gnd y punta roja en negativo y me da 5,10 voltios, y si mido de extremo a extremo (positivo y negativo) me dan los 18,50. Es normal?
> 
> Esto me tiene superado en fin.....


No había visto este mensaje, ¿estás medidas son con el amplificador conectado? 
De ser así realiza las medidas sin el amplificador conectado, y nos cuentas..


----------



## josee

Sin el amplificador conectado me da 8,50 y 8,56 voltios midiendo punta negra multimetro en gnd y roja tanto positivo como en negativo, y de extremo a extremo 18,50 voltios, eso esta bien? Porque deberia dar +18,5 0 -18,5 no? mirare lo de las brocas, gracias rulfo.

Acabo de repasar soldaduras de la fuente y con el amplificador conectado me esta dando 0,17 y 0,37 esto no es normal, de hecho no esta sonando nada, me recomendais que haga otra fuente igual o de otro tipo?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es muy poco eso !


----------



## josee

Creo que me voy a poner hacer otra fuente igual a ver si se me escapo algo y no me di cuenta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que te parece si nos mostras unas fotos del transformador que has comprado?
También los diodos y capacitores que estas usando.


----------



## rulfo

¿Que tienes los dos positivos de los condensadores unidos?,no alcanzó a ver el negativo del otro condensador...

¿Y porque 4 diodos?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No solo eso, sino que el puente rectificador está mal conectado. Debería ser así:

Que ni falta que hace el puente ya que con dos diodos iría bien. El tiene el puente conectado como para rectificar en onda completa y "crea gnd" con el punto medio de los caps en serie...y aparentemente en "anti-serie".

Flaco, desarmá esa fuente y armala correctamente o nunca te va a funcionar el amplificador...


----------



## josee

A ver, los diodos son de 10amperios Dr.Zoidberg el transformador es de una dicroica 12 voltios y los capacitores son de 6800uf cada uno.

Dejo foto del capacitor que no ve rulfo es pata positiva, voy a montar la fuente con dos diodos. Gracias a los dos.


----------



## Fogonazo

​¿ Por que te quedó esa rebaba tan fea en el cobre ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

josee dijo:


> los diodos son de 10amperios Dr.Zoidberg el transformador es de una dicroica 12 voltios y los capacitores son de 6800uf cada uno.


Ok, pero prefiero ver una foto detallada de cada uno.


josee dijo:


> Dejo foto del capacitor que no ve rulfo es pata negativa


Y por que no se vé la banda negra como en el otro???


----------



## josee

Respuesta para fogonazo la rebaba es porque no uso broca, utilizo la punta de un destornillador de precision con el taladro de agujerear tabiques , ahora te paso una foto Dr.Zoigberg en uno pone banda positiva y en el otro banda negativa y aparentemente parecen iguales, ya he montado la fuente con 2 diodos y estoy escuchando el amplificador, se escucha con mas volumen que antes ahora me sobra volumen  gracias a vosotros y todos los que han pasado por el tema.

Cuando lo tenga todo terminado en su caja donde lo quiero meter subire fotos para compartir con todos. Mils gracias sois unos cracks.


----------



## rulfo

¡Al final lo Conseguiste!!!


----------



## josee

Lo consegui gracias a ti y a los compañeros del foro, asi da gusto joe..... Jeje un saludo y hasta el proximo proyecto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

josee dijo:


> en uno pone banda positiva y en el otro banda negativa y aparentemente parecen iguales


Huuuummmmm.....que raros que son esos capacitores....

PD: Me alegro que te funcione todo. Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

josee dijo:


> ya he montado la fuente con 2 diodos y estoy escuchando el amplificador, se escucha con mas volumen que antes ahora me sobra volumen



Bien ahí !


----------



## josee

Hola compañeros, los condensadores son metalicos y un poco raros tienes razon Dr Zoigberg ademas son de patas cortas, llevan una franja cada uno donde en uno de ellos pone el positivo y en el otro otra franja pone el negativo, ademas debajo de ellos donde estan las patitas estan marcados con el simbolo +.  No se si te abras dado cuenta que hay uno abollado para mi el de correos intento meterlos en el buzon a presion y lo abollo o del mismo transporte, vete a saber.

Cuando me llegue el interruptor que he pedido y monte todo en su caja subire fotos del proyecto para que lo veais, sera en dos recipientes transparentes, no tengo otra cosa jeje. La verdad esque le haria falta un subwoofer para reforzar los graves no tira muchos graves, pero no quiero mezclar impedancias.
Muchas gracias de nuevo ya vuelvo a estar más motivado. saludines


----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Huuuummmmm.....que raros que son esos capacitores....



Dr. Z. Esos parecen viejos los capacitores. Antes habian fabricantes que hacian eso de marcar positivos, en vez de negativos.

Jose, te felicito. Solo una critica constructiva, evita en un futuro desperdiciar tanta placa, ahi puedes meter como 4 amplificadores y la fuente, todo en esa misma placa. Y no se si hasta entra un pre...


----------



## josee

Tienes razon sobre la placa quedo muy grande, a la proxima cortare y aprovechare para otra cosa, gracias DJ T3, me gustan las criticas me hacen mejorar.

Ahora viene lo bueno... Ayer cuando todo parecia resuelto no es asi me explico, ayer solo estube probando un canal de audio y funciono de maravilla despues de montar correctamente la fuente con los compañeros que me ayudaron.

Hoy me han llegado la resistencia de 1k que me faltaba para el otro canal se la he puesto y sorpresa no se que le pasa si hay algo en corto que solo oigo ruido por el canal y me calienta el cable del transformador que si no lo llego a tocar se quema el cable, ayer con un solo canal funciono de maravilla pero ahora con los dos canales no. Solo funciona un canal el de ayer. Gracias nuevamente.
Esto ya me tiene superado.

Edito: parece un corto en la placa pero la observo y no veo nada en corto digo cortocircuito porque lo parece igual es otra cosa pero con los sintomas que tiene no se. No le he puesto micas a los integrados, necesitara micas? No esta tocando masa con nada.

Dejo foto del canal derecho que no funciona, los cablecillos los estoy utilizando como prueba es la entrada de audio.


----------



## rulfo

Revisa bien que no se estén tocando ninguna pista, ¿no le pusiste un fusible al primario? Y por lo que veo la bombilla en serie no la utilizas...


----------



## josee

Hola rulfo no, no uso bombilla en serie, ni me acordaba del uso de la bombilla. He mirado las pistas unas cuantas veces y no veo ninguna tocandose. En cuanto al fusible no lo pense de cuanto deberia ser el fusible, me puedes enseñar a calcular el fusible? 

La alimentacion va a 12,50 voltios y 4 amperes. Muchas gracias compañero eres grande.


----------



## rulfo

Pues si no me equivoco deberías de calcularlo con esta fórmula:
I=P:V
I=25x4:220
I=0,45A
Esto te lo tendrá confirmar algún compañero del foro con más conocimientos, ya que los mios son muy limitados. 
También en el valor influye algún que otro factor, el tipo de transformador que utilizes, no es lo mismo uno a láminas que un toroidal, este último en el arranque se dispara el consumo... 
Yo tengo la costumbre de ponerle un fusible de un valor justo, pruebo el amplificador y le doy caña, si veo que lo funde lo subo un poco, y así lo dejo lo más ajustado posible, ya se que quizás no sea la forma más correcta pero así lo hago...
Y cuando estés en pruebas siempre una bombilla en serie en la alimentación, en los 220v...


----------



## DJ T3

Fijate en éstos puntos. Parecen tener partes unidas...


----------



## josee

Acabo de solucionar el problema harto ya de fallos, he cortado el trozo de cada placa del lado que funciona y la unido al disipador ya tengo el amplificador funcionando, el unico inconveniente esque se escucha un canal mas que el otro pero bueno ya no me importa menudo trabajo me a costado. Gracias rulfo me apunto ese calculo, ya lo solucione DJ T3 ya lo revise y no parece que se toquen mirandolo de cerca tambien lo revise con el multimetro en modo diodos gracias. Saludines.


----------



## DJ T3

Raro que del mismo lado funcione en ambas placas, pero del otro no.
Por curiosidad, puedes subir los archivos con los que estas realizando las placas? Si estan en algun formado de programa, haz una captura de pantalla del PCB o mejor exportalo como imagen o PDF para que cualquiera pueda verlo.

Por otro lado, al menos tienes lo que querias, aunque costo bastante. Felicidades


----------



## josee

Lo consegui si! Menudo faenon, ahora capturo imagen donde me he guiado son estas. No unico que no me convence mucho esque se escucha mas un canal que otro pero bueno.... Gracias DJ T3.


----------



## DJ T3

Bueno, parece que fue un problema en el armado o en las conexiones, ya que se ven bien los PCB, aparte de ser muy armado y probado (y hecho por Mariano, un genio).
Suele pasar cosas por un minimo descuido, no te preocupes.
Saludos, y cualquier cosa nos comentas como va y como termino el proyecto (y si se presentan problemas)


----------



## josee

Gracias DJ T3 asi da gusto trabajar en proyectos, el unico inconveniente esque se escucha un altavoz mas que otro pero bueno lo dejo pasar. Un abrazo cuando lo tenga todo montado subire fotos.


----------



## DJ T3

Habria que analizar eso, pero si de momento te conformas, mas tarde cuando te saques el peso que te llevo hacerlo andar, podemos retomar


----------



## josee

Ahora a descansar que menudo faenon pero dicen que sarna con gusto no pica, mira acabo de comprobar con el multimetro los dos canales y dan los dos el voltaje correcto parece que funciona todo bien, los integrados estan tibios comprobado a dedo .

Muchas gracias por tu ofrecimiento en mi proyecto, un abrazo.


----------



## josee

Dejo unas fotos del proyecto terminado aunque un canal se escucha mas que el otro, cuando tenga un rato mas adelante igual cambio la placa y soluciono ese  inconveniente, como veis en las fotos he metido el ampli y la fuente de alimentacion en unas cubetas sin tapa y con el pote en medio aun tengo que ponerle interrutor para apagarlo y un tapon al potenciometro, si veis los cables son un poco gruesos no tenia otros que para dominarlos me las he visto y deseado, los ordene como pude jeje a ver que os parece, lo he echo como en modulos jeje. Muchas gracias por vuestra colaboracion con mi proyecto, un abrazo para todos.


----------



## DJ T3

Por lo que veo, en la entrada tenes una resistencia de 22K en una amplificador y en el otro de 18K, eso puede significar la diferencia entre "volumenes". Pon ambas de 22K cuando puedas.

Por otro lado, te quedo muy bien. Trata de usar siempre en la parte de entrada, cable mallado (cable apantallado), ésto con el objeto de evitar interferencias y ruidos que se puedan filtrar en la entrada. Puedes comprar cable para microfono, como comunmente se lo conoce.

PD: Me da curiosidad esos filtros en los cables de los parlantes, son originales de los mismos?


----------



## josee

Voy a cambiar la resistencia que me comentas ya mismo ni cuenta me he dado, gracias DJ T3, luego comento que tal fue, tendre en cuenta lo del cable para microfono. En cuanto a los filtros que ves en la foto son de los altavoces de un home cinema venian de serie y se los deje puestos por si hace algo jeje.

Dentro de un rato te comento como he quedado con el cambio de la resistencia. Gracias por fijarte en ese detalle mil gracias, un abrazo

Edito y no abro un post nuevo, he cambiado las dos resistencias por si acaso antes las he medido me dan 20 y pico de resistencia. El caso esque se escucha excelente pero con el inconveniente este, no a cambiado nada y es raro, he calculado las resistencias en una calculadora de internet y me da 22k bandas roja roja naranja y dorada.

Estos altavoces no son para dar muchos graves pero no esta mal el sonido.


----------



## rulfo

Me imagino que lo altavoces que utilizas en ambos canales seran iguales. 
Solo por cuestión de estética, intenta dejar los componentes más alineados... 
Y a disfrutar de tu amplificador...


----------



## josee

Los altavoces que utilizo son iguales de 6 ohms cada uno, pero son muy malos para bajas frecuencias para medios y agudos son excelentes, eran de home cinema. Procurare dejar los componentes más alineados pero esas resistencias son mas grandes que el hueco en el que van, por eso esta alguna un poco torciza, gracias por el detalle, la verdad que se escucha espectacular para ser integrados pequeños, gracias por todo rulfo y demas compañeros abrazos.

De todas formas acabare haciendo otra placa para quitar la que se escucha poco, pensandolo mucho creo que la voy a cambiar mas adelante. Un saludo.


----------



## aadf

DJ T3 dijo:


> Dr. Z. Esos parecen viejos los capacitores. Antes habian fabricantes que hacian eso de marcar positivos, en vez de negativos.
> 
> Jose, te felicito. Solo una critica constructiva, evita en un futuro desperdiciar tanta placa, ahi puedes meter como 4 amplificadores y la fuente, todo en esa misma placa. Y no se si hasta entra un pre...


Hola,

Proba perforando del lado del cobre. Asi no se forman esas rebarbas que complican la soldadura.

Saludos,
Andres.


----------



## josee

Hola compañero aadf las perforaciones las hago por el lado del cobre por que veo mejor donde agujereo, pero queda esa rebabilla levantada y no se porque la verdad y despues cuesta mucho más soldar tienes razon. Ya no se como evitar esa rebaba aunque despues me esmero todo lo que puedo y se para soldar los componentes como dios manda.

Te agradezco tu consejo, un saludo gracias.


----------



## rulfo

Píllate cuando puedas brocas, y aun así queda algo de rebaba, le pasas una lijada y listo..
Por cierto, no duermes!!!
Te tiene obsesionado el amplificador


----------



## josee

Las brocas de que milimetros deben ser? No entiendo de brocas rulfo, uso lija de papel mismo? Hoy he dormido poco por un fuerte dolor de muelas, me a resultado imposible pegar ojo y aun sigo con dolor, menudo finde me espera juasss! Gracias rulfo. Tu eres de españa? Yo si.


----------



## rulfo

0,8 mm para la mayor parte, 1mm, y 1,5mm para transistores de potencia...
Un lija fina, o con un estropajo de esos de los verdes también te sirve.... 
Si de España, por eso te pregunte...


----------



## Diego German

josee dijo:


> Las brocas de que milimetros deben ser?



Hola, josee en una tienda de electrónica puedes pedirlas como brocas de *carburo de tungsteno *esas te sirven para perforar tus baquelita, además aguantan muy bien la baquelita de fibra de vidrio.

Saludos.


----------



## rulfo

Las que yo utilizo son de cobalto, por supuesto que las que comentan son mejores, pero si no las encuentra....


----------



## josee

De acuerdo rulfo y Diego German, las buscare tal cual me decis, gracias por vuestra ayuda y consejo. Un saludo.


----------



## josee

Acabo de comprar las brocas, son de diferentes tamaños para pcbs de 0,5/0,7/0,8/1/1,2/1,4/1,5 mm ya os contare el resultado cuando las utilice, me han costado 6 y pico en ebay. Comprado aqui en españa. Un saludo gracias de nuevo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahora sos Dios !


----------



## rulfo

Yo la verdad que desconocía ese tipo de brocas, tengo un monton de 0,8 mm, que compre en una tienda de electrónica, pero son brocas de cobarto corrientes...
Ya me he pedido también un lote de esas para probarlas... 
Gracias Diego.


----------



## josee

Tanto como Dios! Ahora haré las pcbs un poco mejor que antes DOSMETROS, rulfo, el juego de brocas que me he comprado yo las veo bien de precio, tampoco se a cuanto estén las brocas pero éstas las vi a buen precio. Aunque no se de que material son, solo pone aptas para fibra de vidrio y baquelita.

Un saludo.


----------



## V1K70R

Al día de hoy 21/06/2020, es mas económico comprar el TDA 7294, tiene casi el mismo precio que el LM 1875, para armar el "bridge" es muy costoso, esa es mi opinión, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hoy por hoy conviene una placa ya armada clase D China


----------



## Diego German

josee dijo:


> Acabo de comprar las brocas, son de diferentes tamaños para pcbs de 0,5/0,7/0,8/1/1,2/1,4/1,5 mm ya os contare el resultado cuando las utilice, me han costado 6 y pico en ebay. Comprado aqui en españa. Un saludo gracias de nuevo.


Que bueno josee, esas medidas están bien, yo personalmente uso desde 0.7 en adelante. Como recomendación es que traten de no forzarlas haciendo juego con ellas para que el orificio se haga más grande por qué se rompen debido a que el material con el que están fabricadas es extremadamente frágil, además la perforación debe ser lo mas perpendicular posible. También no dejarlas caer por qué como mensione  son delicadas y se quiebran, a mi ya me pasó. 



rulfo dijo:


> Yo la verdad que desconocía ese tipo de brocas, tengo un monton de 0,8 mm, que compre en una tienda de electrónica, pero son brocas de cobarto corrientes...
> Ya me he pedido también un lote de esas para probarlas...
> Gracias Diego.


Yo también usaba las que se compra para metal esas doradas o negras, esas para las baquelitas que no son de fibra de vidrio esas de color marrón claro sirven muy bien no se desgastan pero si las utilizas en las de fibra de vidrio ahí si adiós broca jeje por eso mejor ocupo las de carburo de tungsteno esas aguantan muy bien.

Saludos.


----------



## josee

Cuando pruebe las brocas ya os comentare como van, gracias por los consejos. Un saludo.


----------



## josee

Hola! No creo que haga falta preguntar pero por si hago algun estropicio prefiero preguntar. Voy a ponerle un interruptor al amplificador, se lo pongo que corte la alimentacion en la parte ac en vez de ponerlo donde corte en dc ? Es un interruptor normal con dos bornes sencillo, gracias foro, un abrazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cortas los 220Vac


----------



## josee

Pensaba cortar los 12v ac del secundario del transformador de dicroica. Se que se debe cortar de 220 pero para eso tendria que sacar un cable hasta el transformador. Y este trafo lo estoy utilizando para varios amplificadores y seria un poco coñazo quitar el cable cada vez que conecte otro amplificador por eso pregunte. Solo tengo este transformador multiusos . Gracias DOSMETROS, un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tenes que cortar los 220V por seguridad, si o sí.
Si queres mover el trafo de un amplificador a otro (lo que yo considero una muy mala idea) vas a tener que buscar algun mecanismo que te permita desvincular rápidamente del circuito el primario y el secundario. Fijate estos conectores:








						Clema - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
					






					es.m.wikipedia.org
				



O estos otros mas baratos:




__





						Seachoice Regleta Terminales 4 Conectores Negro | Waveinn
					

Compra Seachoice Regleta Terminales 4 Conectores  - Negro, Conexión eléctrica de Electrónica por solo 809.99 Ar$. Encuentra ofertas de náutica y pesca en Waveinn | Entrega rápida




					www.waveinn.com


----------



## rulfo

Hola, si en ac, a ser preferible que corte la fase..
Perdón, no vi que ya te respondió Eduardo...

Y dosmetros...
Recuerda si aún no lo pusiste, por lo menos colocar el fusible en ac.


----------



## josee

Lo tengo con un cable como el de la imagen, lo voy hacer mas practico lo desconectare del enchufe y asi acabo antes. Y el fusible de cuanto seria como hago el calculo, porque no tengo ni idea, el trafo es de 12 voltios y 4 amperes, pongo uno de 2,5 amperes? Creo que le ira bien. Gracias, un saludete.


----------



## rulfo

2,5 Amp es demasiado, yo pondría unos de 0,5...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

josee dijo:


> Y el fusible de cuanto seria como hago el calculo, porque no tengo ni idea, el trafo es de 12 voltios y 4 amperes, pongo uno de 2,5 amperes?


Una forma no del todo correcta pero que funciona para estas cosas ya que la potencia en juego es constante:
Ps=4A * 12V=48W
Pp=Ps=xA * 220V =48W
xA=4A * 12V / 220V=220mA
El fusible debería ser de 250mA que es el valor estandard pero puede quedar muy al límite si la capacidad de filtro de la fuente es elevada.
Si le ponés 500mA normal anda OK y si nó le ponés 250mA slow-blow. Con los dos funciona OK, así que poné el que encuentres y/o te resulte mas barato.

PD: no he considerado el rendimiento del trafo que es del orden del 80%, pero como estamos considerando la potencia máxima del trafo (que no se usa muy seguido) no hay problema en no incluirlo.


----------



## josee

Es lo que queria saber los calculos para el proximo proyecto, comprare el que primero encuentre gracias Dr. Zoigberg y rulfo muy amables, un saludo.

Edito: uno de los canales el que se escuchaba menos que el otro acaba de romperse del todo, se escucha un ruido raro y lo he desconectado por el bien del altavoz etc. Ahora lo estoy escuchando por un canal, en pocos dias hare un canal nuevo y a ver si esta vez suena la flauta.


----------



## aadf

josee dijo:


> Hola! No creo que haga falta preguntar pero por si hago algun estropicio prefiero preguntar. Voy a ponerle un interruptor al amplificador, se lo pongo que corte la alimentacion en la parte ac en vez de ponerlo donde corte en dc ? Es un interruptor normal con dos bornes sencillo, gracias foro, un abrazo.



Hola,

Corta la alimentacion AC, siempre.

saludos
andres


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

josee dijo:


> Es lo que queria saber los calculos para el proximo proyecto, comprare el que primero encuentre


Ojo!!! El calculo que dí es para un fusible del lado de 220V, que es donde debe ir...


----------



## josee

Si si, queda claro Dr.Zoigberg, compré unos de 500mA si ves la foto pone a proteger el primario, gracias a los dos.

Dejo una foto de mi proyecto tipo torre con dos cubetas, no tenía un chasis mejor para éste proyecto. Le agregué un led y un interruptor más un embellecedor para el potenciómetro. Aun no me funciona un canal pero hoy me pongo a solucionar el canal averiado y a ver si lo hago andar completamente. Un saludo, gracias por todo, os informaré si funciona por completo el equipo.

Ya tengo funcionando los 2 canales del equipo y se escucha increíblemente bien, proyecto terminado, gracias a todos por la ayuda, un abrazo.


----------



## Andrxx

josee dijo:


> Si si, queda claro Dr.Zoigberg, compré unos de 500mA si ves la foto pone a proteger el primario, gracias a los dos.
> 
> Dejo una foto de mi proyecto tipo torre con dos cubetas, no tenía un chasis mejor para éste proyecto. Le agregué un led y un interruptor más un embellecedor para el potenciómetro. Aun no me funciona un canal pero hoy me pongo a solucionar el canal averiado y a ver si lo hago andar completamente. Un saludo, gracias por todo, os informaré si funciona por completo el equipo.
> 
> Ya tengo funcionando los 2 canales del equipo y se escucha increíblemente bien, proyecto terminado, gracias a todos por la ayuda, un abrazo.


Destaco los condensadores de la fuente que parecen ser de la marca TROBO, una reliquia de fabricación española que destacaba por su buena calidad. Creo que cerraron la fábrica en 1.999.


----------



## josee

Hola Andrxx si, son de la marca trobo y no tenia ni idea que eran viejos los compre como nuevos son asi como metalicos pero funcionan bien, son de 6800uf cada uno. Gracias por la observacion, un saludo.


----------



## Andrxx

josee dijo:


> Hola Andrxx si, son de la marca trobo y no tenia ni idea que eran viejos los compre como nuevos son asi como metalicos pero funcionan bien, son de 6800uf cada uno. Gracias por la observacion, un saludo.


Pues has tenido suerte, esos condensadores son muy cotizados... me sorprende que todavía quede stock de esa mítica marca pese a que cerraron en 1999 según tengo entendido... hay gente que los vende en páginas webs de segunda mano porque están muy pero que muy cotizados y funcionan muy pero que muy bien.


----------



## josee

Lo curioso al comprarlos en la foto del producto aparecia una imagen diferente a estos y me llegaron estos. Gracias por la info lo desconocia, hoy me voy a dormir sabiendo una cosa más, saludines


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Desde luego el que no se hace uno de estos por estos lares es porque no tiene soldador. Voy a poner unos cuantos ejemplos al azar y nada exhaustidos, hemos contabilizado más de 16000 vendidos en los diversos transportistas, de porqué se va a quedar el mundo China y lo traigo a este hilo pues versa de TDA2030....
Por supuesto son chips clonados por ellos, pero se venden tal cantidad y a usuarios de medio mundo que cada uno sabrá de electrónica o no (lo digo por posibles atropellos técnicos al circuito) y están absolutamente contentos con la compra......








						2.85C$ |Placa amplificadora de potencia TDA2030A, dispositivo de doble canal, potencia única, 12V, 2,0|Circuitos integrados|   - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				



¡¡¡¡¡¡ 5 dólares americanos traido a la puerta de casa y lleva TODO !!!!!!!!
Otro IGUAL  DE CALIDAD Y PRECIO








						2.74C$ |Placa amplificadora de potencia TDA2030A, dispositivo de doble canal, potencia única, 12V, 2,0|Circuitos integrados|   - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				



Este sin disipador ni jack ni volumen....o sea, PCB y componentes ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ UN DOLAR !!!!!!








						0.67C$ 19% de DESCUENTO|Placa amplificadora de potencia de Audio electrónico TDA2030A Mono 18W DC 9 24V, Kit DIY|diy kit|kit kitskit diy - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				



De las opiniones se concluye que al estar alimentado a 12 voltios (los suelen alimentar con fuentes de estas de routers domésticos de 12V y 2A) no es muy potente, obvio,pero suena que te cagas de bien......
Y sí, satisfaciendo vuestra curiosidad ya hemos encargado alguno............
Un saludo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Lo prometido es deuda...kit soldado, alimentacion una petaca de router, para valorar bien, unos buenos bafles, Aiwa compuestos de tres vias a 6 ohm mas un altavoz para el surround de 16 ohm y todo conectado al cachivacha en paralelo, impedancia total casi 5 ohm....fuente de sonido una tablet Huawei con un cable de jack de 3,5 mm de la salida de auriculares a la entrada tambien jack del kit......en fin, 4 horas funcionando a un volumen suficiente para sonorizar mi despacho y !!!! Estoy sorprendido !!!!! Suenan el doble mejor que los Logitech de mi PC, ni se entibia y lleva esos disipadorcitos sin pasta termica ni nada....he oido Il Volo, Frank Sinatra y por probar los graves un poco de Tribal House de Ibiza.....en fin NO ME ESPERABA PARA NADA ESTO.....adjunto fotos de todo


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Os aseguro que me quedado gratamente sorprendido, tenia experiencia con los LM1875 pero no con los TDA2030, lo he montado con excepticismo y cuando lo he conectado, mi hija ha venido a decirme que bajara la musica....estoy maquinando mejoras, a saber, el circuito es el del datasheet y los electroliticos son de 25 voltios..hay un diodo 1N4007 en serie con el pisitivo por el que cae casi un voltio..a la salida lleva unos condensadores de 1000 microfaradios y me he quedado flipando como botaban los conos de los woofer que son de 6 pulgadas, creia que no iba ni a mover el baffle, un tres vias de 6 ohm en paralelo con un 3,5 pulgadas de 16....y ya creo que los movia....adjunto fotos de los baffles....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> .a la salida lleva unos condensadores de 1000 microfaradios




Aumentalos tentativamente a 2.200 , 3.300 , máximísimo 4.700 uF


----------



## josee

Hola, yo también he comprado este amplificador con tda, cuando me llegue os contaré qué tal funciona y se escucha.

En mi caso voy a conectarle unos altavoces de 6ohms Panasonic, y como tengo unos condensadores de 2200uf se los pondré a ver qué tal. Gracias Juan Carlos y Dosmetros.

Un saludo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

josee dijo:


> Hola, yo también he comprado este amplificador con tda, cuando me llegue os contaré qué tal funciona y se escucha.
> 
> En mi caso voy a conectarle unos altavoces de 6ohms Panasonic, y como tengo unos condensadores de 2200uf se los pondré a ver qué tal. Gracias Juan Carlos y Dosmetros.
> 
> Un saludo.


Te sorprenderá gratamente....sigo maquinando.....ya os contaré..........
Un saludo.


----------



## josee

Muchas gracias Juan Carlos, ya nos contarás... Ya os contaré cómo suena con los condensadores de 2200uf jeje.

Un saludo


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

josee dijo:


> Muchas gracias Juan Carlos, ya nos contarás... Ya os contaré cómo suena con los condensadores de 2200uf jeje.
> 
> Un saludo


Con los de 1000 ya tenia unos bajos muy buenos, con esos mejor...recuerda atacarlo desde un jack de 3,5 mm o sea, PC, movil, mp3, tablet, etc....

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 8, 2021

Por favor, pon el link de tu adquisicion si dispones de el.....


----------



## josee

Le conectare una tablet o PC, tengo en otra casa, unos altavoces parecidos a los tuyos de una aiwa tambien, cuando vaya le conectare estos a ver cómo los mueve, aquí te dejo el link:



			https://m.es.aliexpress.com/item/4000086491703.html?spm=a2g0n.orderlist-amp.item.4000086491703&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=3528amp-fDpa22-XOOK3jD9jDCAO0w1612804812294&browser_id=9ae645cb09d34650a52b3daf44d3a5bc&is_c=Y.
		


Un saludo


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

https://m.es.aliexpress.com/item/32601477899.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail&spm=a2g0s.12269583.0.0.5ec99df6BOXpnq
		

Este es el que he pillado yo, dos unidades mas (el que adjunto en las fotos estaba un año sin desembalar en casa de mi madre y lo rescate hace unos dias ) fijate que en el tuyo, el potenciometro del volumen esta desplazado unos mm hacia atras y no se enrosca bien al panel frontal del chasis....este detalle me lo comento un compañero de trabajo, cuando compramos hace un año el kit que he fotografiado, es por ello que investigue en profundidad, hay mil kits de este tipo, pero este (fijate en las fotos de ambos del PCB ) lleva mejor el volumen para ser roscado en el chasis ( por cierto el detalle gentileza de un comprador ruso )....


----------



## josee

No me había dado cuenta lo del potenciómetro así es, ya me las apañaré para ensamblarlo dentro de una cajita que tengo por aquí, he visto que hay muchos kits de estos, gracias por el detalle del potenciómetro.

Cuando me acerque por la otra casa le conectare los altavoces del aiwa. Estos son mis altavoces el equipo aún me funciona menos el CD.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Adjunto TEST CIENTIFICO DE GRAVES, a partir del minuto 3 y 18 segundos si vuestro equipo no desfallece !!! Prueba superada !!!!!!


----------



## josee

Esta aiwa no la tengo delante, pero creo que no desfallecera jajaja mete unos graves profundos que dan gusto.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Uno esta comprado en España en una tienda de electronica hace 5 años y el otro acaba de llegar de China (10 unidades a 15 ctms cada uno ) ahora mismo......¿¿¿¿¿ Cual es cada uno ????


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Accidente laboral, estaba soldando, se ha caido el soldador de la mesa y en el aire instintivamente lo he cogido con el pulgar y el indice !!!!! De la punta !!!!.....por lo menos no he quemado el suelo que es de madera.....bueno ya esta bien por hoy....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bien de macho !


----------



## DJ T3

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Uno esta comprado en España en una tienda de electronica hace 5 años y el otro acaba de llegar de China (10 unidades a 15 ctms cada uno ) ahora mismo......¿¿¿¿¿ Cual es cada uno ????Ver el archivo adjunto 262022


Para mi el de la derecha es el nuevo, el chinezco, y de la izquierda el original viejo....

PD: Me pasó que en el taller donde estaba, no limpiabamos las puntas bien, sino lo sacudiamos (al soldador ) y para quitar el estaño le dabamos golpesitos contra la mesa o el soporte del soldador (se me habia perdido la esponja que trae). Bueno, en eso que estoy sacudiendo, veo que vuela una hermosa y gigante gota de estaño, a lo que cae en mi mano y se queda pegado, casi no lo pude sacar... Hoy me quedó la marca, parece el de la vacuna que te ponen en el brazo...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

El cogerlo ha sido instivo...creia que era un boligrafo o lapiz, tengo muchos reflejos pues hice muuuucho deporte de joven y no ha tocado ni el suelo...ha caido de la mesa y me he lanzado a por el, lo he pillado a un palmo del suelo y lo he devuelto al soporte con dos dedos....una imprudencia que me va a impedir tocarme unos dias.......
Efectivamente, acertaste con los chips, eso si, los compre, casi regalados porque los aficionados rusos, franceses e ingleses ya lo habian comprado de ese fabricante y hablan bien de el.....adjunto foto de la compra por menos de tres dolares...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 9, 2021

Hoy me he entrtenido con esto....


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 9, 2021



Adjunto foto de los TDA2030 CHINOS QUE VAN DE MARAVILLA....

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 9, 2021


----------



## josee

Una pregunta Juan Carlos, sabes el consumo en amperios del amplificador con tda? A ti te fue bien con la petaca de 1,5 amperes no? Gracias, un saludo


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Para este circuito e impedancias de 6 ohm o superior SI, irroga pocos watios a 12 V. Yo en breve comentaré lo que estoy haciendo para curiosidad del foro. Sin acritud José, antes de que empieces a escribir pergaminos (ver tres o cuatro páginas anteriores de este hilo) te comento..... El sexo nasal o auditivo no existe porque la pilila NO CABE POR LA OREJA O LA NARIZ, me explico, lo que hay es lo que hay y te voy a resumir lo que DEBES HACER CON TU KIT.... Cambia los condensadores de salida de 1000 a 2200 o 3300 microfaradios y 16 V o 25 V, los que te quepan..... Pon pasta térmica a los disipadores SIN MICA AISLANTE y si lo quieres alimentar con una petaca, perfecto, de 12V y mínimo 1,5 A. NO LO CARGUES CON 4 OHM DE FORMA HABITUAL, MEJOR 6 U 8 OHM Y A DISFRUTARLO.
Un saludo.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 10, 2021



josee dijo:


> Una pregunta Juan Carlos, sabes el consumo en amperios del amplificador con tda? A ti te fue bien con la petaca de 1,5 amperes no? Gracias, un saludo


En el darashhet esta el consumo, pero no te rayes, haz lo que te he dicho arriba.


----------



## josee

Muchas gracias, haré lo que me dices... Tengo pensado  conectarle altavoces de 6 ohms y ponerle unos condensadores como dije de 2200uf, he pedido un 7812 para bajarle el voltaje a una fuente de portátil que saca 19v, así aprovecho gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Directamente a los 19V !


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Directamente a los 19V !


Con ese minidisipadorrrrrrr ?????
Yo voy a usar ese kit para alimentar los de 16 ohms de baflle ( ver fotos anteriores ) y el otro kit sin componentes que yo he tuneado, el azul, va con unos dispadores dos veces y media mas grande para el tres vias de 6 ohms, todo ello alimentado con un trafo rescatado de 12 v y 9 A....el disipador que he pedido es el de la izquierda de la foto, NO CABEN OTROS...
Este kit lleva filtro de 4700, salida de 3300, diodos rectificadores rapidos BY no se que y disipadores, por eso no esta terminado, 2,5 veces mas largos, los electroliticos de polarizacion de 47 a 100 micros y muuuucho amor y una quemadura por ahora...


----------



## josee

Lo conectare directamente a los 19v le daremos yesca jaja, así mejor jeje gracias Dosmetros. Buen trabajo Juan Carlos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Con ese minidisipadorrrrrrr ?????



Va a sacar - con suerte - 7W al máximo => 1 o 2W en funcionamiento permanente y "muy fuerte"

==> no va a disipar ni 3W

Si suponemos el disipador mas chiquito (10ºC/W) de los gráficos del datasheet + 3ºC/W de la Rth-jc ==> 39ºC sobre la temperatura ambiente...lo que es bastante pero nada taaan malo que vaya a explotar el chip a la mie#$@%& ya que no va a escuchar senoides todo el tiempo por que es un poco aburrido.



josee dijo:


> Lo conectare directamente a los 19v así mejor jeje gracias Dosmetros. Buen trabajo Juan Carlos.


Solo no lo pongás al mango por que se va a escuchar bastaaaante mal ya que entregará poca potencia y se calentará, claro.


----------



## josee

Gracias Dr.Zoidberg ahora está mucho más claro..

Un saludo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Bueno ya esta bien por hoy, cuando lleguen los disipadores instalo el otro...muy sorprendido...gratamente. 15,3 V tras rectificar y filtrar, le he vuelto a poner los aiwa en paralelo para probarlo , unos 4 y pico ohms y ni se entibia...lo mas caliente de la cadena, si es que se puede llamar caliente pues esta a 36,4 grados tras dos horas es el trafo, un CROVISA de 9 A...y eso que no levanta ni 1,6 A.


----------



## josee

Enhorabuena por tu proyecto, yo también lo instalaré todo dentro de una caja de plástico transparente si esque cabe.

Hola, no habéis pensado en ponerle un control de tonos aunque se a de dos bandas? Funcionará con este amplificador?

Un saludo.


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

@Juan Carlos: ¿Puedes poner el vendedor a quien compraste los LM y las placas?

Aunque se ve que no está acabado el amplificador, y para que no olvides, te falta 'algo' importante: filtro de red. 
El condensador de filtraje, el Trobo rojo, es de los BUENOS, de los "auténticos del libano". Son condensadores porrúos y hechos a conciencia. No sé si todavía se siguen fabricando.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Buenos dias Alberto, mejor te pego directamente los link pues asi te ahorras buscar la confiabilidad del vendedor y leer las opiniones de los cientos de compradores para saber del producto y servicio ofertado.


			https://m.es.aliexpress.com/item/32919864901.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail&spm=a2g0s.12269583.0.0.7d4b6af8Xx69Iy
		

Aqui 10 unidades de LM1875


			https://m.es.aliexpress.com/item/32843511988.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail&spm=a2g0s.12269583.0.0.352f7f70bRsu8J
		

Para finalizar, si eres tan amable publica que filtro de red sugieres por favor.
Un saludo.


----------



## josee

Yo compré por eBay unos condensadores trobo hace poco, se ve que aún los siguen vendiendo, a mí un forista me dijo que son muy buenos y hechos en España.

Un saludo.


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

Gracias Juan Carlos.
De los LM estaría contento si no echaran humo cuando le ponga tensión.
En cuanto a los filtros de red los hay de 3A y 5A; estos lo compre (varios de 10A) en TME (Polonia). Me costo unos 7 euros hace unos cuatro años. Dejo la sección para que lo veas. La tienda ahora está un "poquito" pelá, pero tiene productos.
En Aliexpress hay que busca y buscar, leer y leer.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Luego investigo tus links de los filtros.
Comprar por aliexpress es un EXITO si antes te pegas un curro del carajo en leer e investigar tanto a la tienda como a los compradores y sus comentarios, es por ello que te he puesto DIRECTAMENTE el articulo para que te ahorres el curro que me pegue yo...
Tambien investigue hasta la saciedad sobre los TDAs y LM1875....la placa que vas a comprar, sus valores , NO LOS RECOMIENDO PARA EL LM1875 ( hablo de los valores de las resistencias ) y SI PARA TDA2030, tampoco para TDA2040 NI TDA2050...
La placa que visteis soldada y que no he terminado por el disipador es para TDA2030  las resistencias son esas, los condensadores de salida de 3300, el de filtro de 4700 y los diodos rectificadores son rapidos BY no se que....asi irroga una ganancia de 22 y poco Dbs, ideal para jack de 3,5 mmm ( PC, movil, tablet, mp3, etc... ) los otros electroliticos excepto el de 2,2 de untrada de audio , los de 47 mf, ese es su minimo valor, yo los he puesto de 100 porque no tenia otros, en algunos esquemas vienen de 10 uf o 22 uf NO , 47 uf como esta en la serigrafia, pero para un chip que no sea el TDA2030 hay que acudir a otros valores...
Aun me quedan 4 pepinos Trobo de unos 20 años de qntiguedad como el de este montaje que es de 6800 uf....


----------



## josee

He comprado este control de tonos: 









						Control De Tono Del Tablero Del Amplificador Del Preamplificador NE5532 Para  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Control De Tono Del Tablero Del Amplificador Del Preamplificador NE5532 Para at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Pide alimentación ac y tengo un transformador de 15 0 15v puedo conectarselo si pide 15 y 18v? Muchas gracias tengo esa duda.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

SI, alimentacion simétrica en AC de 12 a 18, el que tu tienes PERFECTO pues esta en el centro de ese margen..... el articulo dice  
​
*Especificaciones:*
Voltaje de funcionamiento: doble 12-18 V
O sea entre 12 y 18​
?????? Tienes formacion en electronica o electricidad ¿¿¿¿¿¿ Curiosidad que tiene uno.
Por cierto has pagado UN PASTIZAL y para tus kits de TDA2030 requerira otra alimentacion, no se si es para ese kit , no es necesario, pero este te valdria con la misma alimentacion  
PREAMPLIFICADOR XH A901 NE5532 con placa de control de tonos, preamplificador con ajuste de volumen de graves agudos, preamplificador de tono para placa amplificadora|Chip de amplificador operacional| - AliExpress
Y no llega a 5 Euros con envio...........


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 262180
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262181


!Aun bien que este escribido "Trobo" y NO "Trouble" , Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Descurpe Don Juan , puedo hasta perder lo amigo  ,pero nunca la broma , Jajjajajajajajajaj!
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## josee

Hola, no tengo formación en electrónica pero algo hago de electricidad por casa y casas de algunos amigos. 

Creo que pague un poco de más pero bueno tampoco me arruinare jeje, quiero este control de tonos para hacer pruebas en algunos amplificadores que he montado aquí del foro, algo para pasar el rato. 

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda Juan Carlos y gracias por el enlace, a la próxima mirare más y mejor.

Un saludo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Por favor un alma caritativa pues estoy en el campo con un móvil y no puedo consultar los darasheets y así no molestaría.... A ver, el TDA2030, 2040 Y 2050 sacan diversas potencias y admiten diversas tensiones máximas de alimentación, lógico.... Ahí va mi pregunta que no puedo consultar y responder por no tener recursos informáticos....????? Si en los circuitos que hice arriba con una alimentación de 15.2 voltios simple, coloco sucesivamente un TDA2030, UN TDA2040 Y POR UTIMO UN TDA2050 sin cambiar nada, aumentará la potencia??????....... Yo creo que No, lo que hará el circuito más potente es estrujar sus posibilidades de mayor alimentación, principio de Lavoisier... Lanzó esta pregunta pues muchos compradores de estos chips lo hacen porque se les avería un home cinema con TDA2030 y compran 2050 para reemplazarlos, creyendo que sin variar nada más irrogara más potencia. 
Gracias por la atención y reitero mis disculpas pues no puedo resolver mis inquietudes por mi mismo actualmente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No cambia nada. Solo aumenta la potencia si le aumentás la tensión de alimentación...y por eso los queman, por que le mandan mas de lo que soportan.


----------



## josee

Yo monte el amplificador de este mismo hilo con tda 2040 y este aguanta hasta 20 voltios, y yo lo tengo alimentado con 18 y pico,  la verdad es que tira muy bien. Si te sirve este dato de utilidad. El hecho de comprar el control de tonos es para ver si puedo aumentar los graves y jugar un poco con la tecnología.

Un saludo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No cambia nada. Solo aumenta la potencia si le aumentás la tensión de alimentación...y por eso los queman, por que le mandan mas de lo que soportan.


Gracias Eduardo, cuando pases por Valencia te invito a una Paella autentica....no a arroz con cosas, que es en lo que se ha convertido el plato de mi tierra....
Un saludo


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

A ver, hoy tengo tiempo libre, pero no recursos.... a los Gurús de los núcleos de trafos, están las dimensiones con fotos del trafo al lado de un metro........ ¿¿¿¿¿¿ Amperios reales de esto ?????........Transformador doble de 30W, 12V, 30W, 12V, 220V, 50Hz/salida, 12V|Accesorios y piezas de reemplazo| - AliExpress
Gracias es que hoy es San Valentin y os amo..........


----------



## josee

Yo tengo un transformador doble de 15 0 15 y 30w y según el cálculo es de 1,5 amperios. Amperio y medio no llega, es de 1.2amp.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Amperios reales de esto ????


12+12V 30VA --> 1.25A ...con suerte, pero por las medidas parece un nucleo de esa potencia.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Pues para esto, con dos diodos de rectificacion en los extremos, sobra....
El que no se introduce en la electronica y el DIY por 12 euros, menos de 10 dolares , unos 70000000 de vuestra moneda es porque no quiere.....


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Queda aparcado (que no paralizado) temporalmente el proyecto a la espera de recepción de materiales para su mejora..... 
Continuaremos informando...


----------



## josee

Puedes adelantarnos las mejoras que estás haciendo jeje, finalmente y visto que no me envían el amplificador, obte por cancelar el pedido y comprar otro de otro vendedor, me compre el mismo que tienes tú Juan Carlos, un saludo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Hoy estoy liado, os conteré en breve...mejor elección el kit que te dije yo...de hecho los mios (pedí dos) ya están en España....
Un saludo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

El cable rojo es de mayor sección que el azul, pero no veo los arrollamientos.....los azules son el primario de 230V ac no ????
https://www.velleman.eu/products/vi...3[/ATTACH][ATTACH type="full"]262674[/ATTACH]

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 20, 2021


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Escalo una duda al inicio del post *¿¿¿¿¿¿El azul es el primario ?????????*
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## malesi

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Escalo una duda al inicio del post *¿¿¿¿¿¿El azul es el primario ?????????*
> Gracias y un saludo.


Parece que si. Saca el tester y mide


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mayor resistencia = primario


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Ok , estoy en el campo y NO ME HE TRAIDO EL P.... TESTER, era por si a simple vista los diferenciabais....mañana me pillo, si algun vecino tiene, uno......
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lámpara serie debe prender poco.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Estoy convenciendo a mi suegra para ponerla en serie con la red.....lo que menos le duela el primario..........


----------



## DJ T3

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Escalo una duda al inicio del post *¿¿¿¿¿¿El azul es el primario ?????????*
> Gracias y un saludo.


Por su mayoria, el primario tiene menor seccion que el secundario, por ende parece que si, el azul es el primario.
Y si pones a tu suegra en serie, sube fotos del progreso y mediciones, asi nos deleitamos los que no podemos darnos ese lujo...


----------



## josee

En este vídeo dice lo contrario DJT3, los cables de mayor sección son el primario mirar: 



 un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

josee dijo:


> En este vídeo dice lo contrario DJT3, los cables de mayor sección son el primario mirar:
> 
> 
> 
> un saludo.


No ví el video pero SIEMPRE (en el 99.9% de las veces) el primario es de menor sección que el secundario.
Mirá, la gran mayoría de los trafos son *reductores* de tensión, es decir, entran 220V al primario y salen muchos menos volts por el secundario. Como la potencia es igual para ambos bobinados (suponiendo que no hay perdidas), la corriente en el primario será mucho menor que en el secundario, y como la sección de los cables es proporcional a la corriente que circula, la seccion del primario DEBE ser menor que la del secundario..OK???


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Pues el primer sorprendido he sido yo.....esta mañana he medido con dos polimetros prestados, uno de estos baratos digital y un Ic 680 analogico de unos !!! 30 años !!!!! Ambos estabal flojillos de pila pero han coincidido en la lectura basta, sin precisar el valor en ohms pues cada uno marcaba un valor , en ambos y con diferencia entre los colores, la mayor resistencia/ primario son los ROJOS...el hecho de que los cables de conexion tengan una seccion, no es determinante de las seccion del arrollamiento, que no se ve por el encapsulamiento...es mas anoche navegando descibri este articulo y hay una imagen de un Velleman que lo confirma....








						¿Qué es un Transformador eléctrico y cómo funciona?
					

Un transformador es un dispositivo eléctrico que permite aumentar o disminuir el voltaje de un circuito eléctrico de corriente alterna...




					www.ingmecafenix.com
				



Gracias y un saludo.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 21, 2021



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No ví el video pero SIEMPRE (en el 99.9% de las veces) el primario es de menor sección que el secundario.
> Mirá, la gran mayoría de los trafos son *reductores* de tensión, es decir, entran 220V al primario y salen muchos menos volts por el secundario. Como la potencia es igual para ambos bobinados (suponiendo que no hay perdidas), la corriente en el primario será mucho menor que en el secundario, y como la sección de los cables es proporcional a la corriente que circula, la seccion del primario DEBE ser menor que la del secundario..OK???


Estoy de acuerdo, si yo viera los arrollamientos, SIN NINGUNA DUDA EL MAS GRUESO SECUNDARIO, pero no se ven, lo que han hecho es cablear los ezternos, los que se ven, con una mayor seccion a la red, 230 V, por cuestiones normativas, quizas....estandares ISO, etc....

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 21, 2021

P.D.: Mi suegra NO ACCEDIO a realizar el test, pues como queria documentarlo fotograficamente y darle un toque de exotismo, se lo propuse hacerlo desnuda...y es muy sosa y no quiso....

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 21, 2021

Para vuestra curiosidad con el IC680R los rojos 120 ohm, los azules 0,6 ohm
Con digital DT-380B los rojos 89 ohm, los azules 19 ohm....
Ninguna lectura sera REAL, pero obviamente y mas tras ver la foto , el rojo el primario...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, si yo viera los arrollamientos, SIN NINGUNA DUDA EL MAS GRUESO SECUNDARIO, pero no se ven, lo que han hecho es cablear los ezternos, los que se ven, con una mayor seccion a la red, 230 V, por cuestiones normativas, quizas....estandares ISO, etc....


Absolutamente todos de todos toditos los transformadores que visto y usado en mi vida siempre han tenido cables mas delgados conectando al primario.... lo cual no quiere decir que sea la regla correcta, pero los he visto también en equipos de audio del extranjero, y se cumplía lo mismo.

Interesante....


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Creo que los arrollamientos ( que no se ven ) siguen la logica regla de ser mas gruesos en el secundario que en el primario, asi lo he visto toda mi vida....es mas,  en el de 12v 9A del otro proyecto de este hilo, los del primario 0,4 mm de diametro y el secunadrio ¡¡¡¡¡¡ 3 mm de diametro, no de seccion !!!!!! Lo que pasa aqui es que los cables externos de CONEXION creo que por estandares ISO, UNE, etc...los han puesto de secciones invertidas....lo que va a la red ES SAGRADO......
Iba a hacer algo, pero acabo de comerme un cabrito a la brasa y bebido un reserva Rivera del Duero de 2013 y lo que me apetece es.....tocarme los huevos viendo una pelicula.....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pues lo enchufas cómo os guste , si se quema , era al revés


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Horacio ¿¿¿ has leido con lectura comprensiva ???? Estamos TODOS de acuerdo, rojo primario....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Naaa , vengo leyendo con lectura divertida


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Te quiero !!! Pero asexualmente.
Un abrazo, estoy viendo un programa de investigacion del COVID.....interesante.....
Un abrazo.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 21, 2021

Ir investigando por google lo que es GANANCIA DE FUNCION  de un virus y AUSENCIA DE FIRMA en la manipulacion del mismo.....


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Ale, prueba superada....reitero mi grata sorpresa de como suena....voy a dejarlo en marcha ( lleva ya una hora ) es un PCB comprado en aliexpress ( ver hilos anteriores ) TDA2030 tambien de alli, o sea copias pero que suenan bien, muy bien y el resto de componentes aportados del baul de los recuerdos, el trafo tambien es comprado en Valencia...




Estaba esperando los disipadores extralargos de aliexpress y llegaron el Viernes, esta cargado con 4,5 ohms y solo se entibian un poquito los TDAs....
Un saludo.


----------



## DJ T3

josee dijo:


> En este vídeo dice lo contrario DJT3, los cables de mayor sección son el primario mirar:


No vi el video, como el Doc, pero asumo que el grosor del cable no se debe a su seccion (diametro del alambre/s) que seria lo que sugerimos, sino por su aislacion para los 220V/110V.

Ahi vi el video. En el mismo dice que el mas grueso es el primario (seguro por lo que dije antes del grosor), y el/los otro/s secundarios.
Pero en el mismo dice que no siempre es asi, y ademas cuando hace la prueba de las baterias, fijate bien que del lado secundario es evidentemente mas grueso que del primario...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Buen dia. En mi caso, como he citado, el arrollamiento NO SE VE y sigue, seguro  la linea razonable y logica de mayor seccion en el secundario.
Los cables azules y rojos, externos a la vista y para conectarlo, son los que no solo no sigue la logica de la seccion, incluso me di cuenta al pelarlo y cablearlo, es de mayor seccion, calidad de cobre y del aislamiento y esto solo puede ser porque como va a la red electrica de 230 v, alguna novedosa normativa reguladora le obliga a que sea asi....
Un saludo.


----------



## josee

Parece una normativa lo de la sección de los cables, tienes razón DJ T3 pero en este caso no es así. Un saludo.


----------



## phavlo

Y como es en este caso? El compañero simplemente está diciendo que no se ven los bobinados a simple vista.
Osea que no se sabe cuál es el de mayor o menor calibre de alambre de cobre.


----------



## josee

Me refiero a los cables que se ven los rojos, un saludo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Se acuerdan del circuito 3D y Bass boost de 6 euros basado en el chip NJM 2706 y comprado hace un mes y medio ?????
Pues vamos a trastear con el.....
Recomiendo ojear su datasheet...
Luego cuento experiencias...


----------



## DJ T3

phavlo dijo:


> Y como es en este caso? El compañero simplemente está diciendo que no se ven los bobinados a simple vista.
> Osea que no se sabe cuál es el de mayor o menor calibre de alambre de cobre.


En éste caso que hay dudas, o mejor en todo momento, se mide resistencias de ambos bobinados, si no se cuenta con multimetro, habrá que intentar mirar el bobinado, o realizar la prueba de las baterias que figura en el video (aunque dudo que tengas 2 baterias de 9,V a mano)...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Lo dicho estos chinos se quedan con el mundo...gran excursion de graves con el potenciometro de la izquierday un efecto 3D tambien superregulable con el de la derecha...esto junto con otro kit igual iran al mueble de anteriores hilos.





Superversatil, ahi atacado con MP3, desde un PC, tablet y movil, todo testeado con exito...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 24, 2021

Esta dos horas en marcha y sigue de cine...estaba pensando que con esto de las fotos de los circuitos, les he enseñado mi casa...por dentro, adjunto imagen de las vistas con escena curiosa...


----------



## phavlo

josee dijo:


> Me refiero a los cables que se ven los rojos, un saludo.


Aah está bien, te referís a los cables exteriores del transformador. Ahora sí...

Creí que te referías a los devanados, los cuales el compañero Juan Carlos había remarcado varias veces que no se veían!



DJ T3 dijo:


> En éste caso que hay dudas, o mejor en todo momento, se mide resistencias de ambos bobinados, si no se cuenta con multimetro, habrá que intentar mirar el bobinado, o realizar la prueba de las baterias que figura en el video (aunque dudo que tengas 2 baterias de 9,V a mano)...


Si, ya se cómo se miden los devanados para saber cuál es cuál.
Y como le dije al compañero Josee, creí que el se refería al calibre del cobre (que Juan Carlos aclaro varias veces que no se logra ver) pero el se refería a los cables de conección.

"Siempre hablando de transformador REDUCTOR"
Y si, baterías de 9V son muy comunes, como las pilas AA, AAA.
Por qué no tendría a mano? 

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 24, 2021



Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Lo dicho estos chinos se quedan con el mundo...gran excursion de graves con el potenciometro de la izquierday un efecto 3D tambien superregulable con el de la derecha...esto junto con otro kit igual iran al mueble de anteriores hilos.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262878
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262879
> 
> 
> Superversatil, ahi atacado con MP3, desde un PC, tablet y movil, todo testeado con exito...
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 24, 2021
> 
> Esta dos horas en marcha y sigue de cine...estaba pensando que con esto de las fotos de los circuitos, les he enseñado mi casa...por dentro, adjunto imagen de las vistas con escena curiosaVer el archivo adjunto 262883...


 Muy lindos esos PCB !! Un lindo gabinete y a disfrutarlo !


----------



## DJ T3

phavlo dijo:


> Por qué no tendría a mano?


Por el precio... Jajjaja... Una sale una fortuna, imaginate dos, dejo la casa...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

A mi no me salen las cuentas...todo incluido....hasta el boton del potenciometro...


----------



## josee

Hola compañeros, quiero comprar esto: https://m.es.aliexpress.com/item/4000875169933.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.3564729cnEGhaf&browser_id=e54b5063259f4943a37fd686d10fcac4&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=sfnegfhk7uacavr4177efeb299916e5d3c225b6fcc&gclid=&_imgsrc_=ae01.alicdn.com/kf/H004201cab70441cd9ac19b98211326d7w.jpg_640x640Q90.jpg_.webp pero no dice cómo va conectado... Intuyo que se conecta a una salida que saque audio, para que se muevan los vu. A mi amplificador con pal007 equivalente tda 7560 y 4 canales, se le puede sacar una salida RCA para conectarlo a este vu? Muchas gracias amigos un abrazo.


----------



## DJ T3

Te adelanto que segun comentarios, a pesar que tiene dos vumetros, éstos NO están en estereo, osea que por mas que tengas una fuente de audio estereo, solo podrias conectar un solo canal o ambos unidos (mono).

Por otro lado NO te viene con cables, asi que habria que ver la placa si tiene o dice como se conecta.

A lo que consultas, dice que se conecta al altavoz...


----------



## josee

Ahh bien vale DJ T3 entonces se conectará a las salidas será mono, vale. Voy a meditarlo y ya te comentaré lo que haga, me resultó simpático este vumetro jeje. Muchas gracias, un abrazo.


----------



## DJ T3

La verdad que es muy atractivo visualmente, lastima que tampoco tiene tanta resolucion, ya que un par de elementos están unidos (aunque el display esté separado, en la placa esta unido).

No se si vale la pena por el precio....


----------



## josee

Que me dices de este?
https://m.es.aliexpress.com/item/32...cTxK1Rjy0Fgq6yovpXa0.jpg_640x640Q90.jpg_.webp no dice nada de conexionado.

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## DJ T3

A ese te faltaria la placa. Puedes buscar en el foro que hay cómo construirlo. Aunque por precio, me quedo con el anterior...


----------



## josee

Correcto, le falta la placa... Me quedo con el otro me gusta más, gracias, un saludo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Yo tengo este para el proyecto ( uno de los 5 que voy a hacer ) de los TDA2030, va de cine, espectacular...
Indicador de nivel de Audio para coche, Medidor de VU de amplificador de luz LED de espectro de música estéreo, para lámparas de Ambiente, 6 30V de CC|Amplificador| - AliExpress


----------



## josee

Donde lo conectas a la salida de altavoces? Gracias amigo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Lee bien e íntegramente el link que te he enviado.............., se puede conectar a la entrada del ampli o a la salida, lleva un trimmer ajustable y traga cualquier fuente...además puedes elegir multimodo o modo simple, se alimenta de 5 a 30v....llegó hace 15 días y va que te cagas...
Como comenté hace tiempo, hay que LEER bien para comprar en Aliexpress....y por cierto NO USES LA VERSIÓN DE MÓVILES, usa la versió WEB de PC, ni la APP, la versión WEB DA MUCHOS MAS DATOS........



Modo único: El efecto de visualización no es ajustable, el efecto de visualización es pico (sin botón).

Multi-modo: Efecto de PANTALLA AJUSTABLE (botón)

1. Pico de caída

2. Aumento máximo

3. Extender a ambos lados en el medio sin pico

4. Sin picos extendidos hacia dentro en ambos lados

5. Sin Pantalla de pico

Pantalla 6,1-5 efecto de 24 segundos alternativamente

Voltaje: voltaje CC 5-30V
Corriente: 20mA (en espera)

Método de conexión: pre-amplificador o altavoz positivo

Sensibilidad ajustable del indicador de audio LED de 32 segmentos

Tamaño total: 117x29mm

Tamaño de la pantalla: 82X10MM

Color: verde + amarillo + rojo

Nota: Cuando necesite dos canales para parpadear juntos, debe girar los cables amarillo y blanco juntos para conectarse a un altavoz +. Si necesita un lado intermitente de dos canales, necesita un cable amarillo para conectar un altavoz + de canal (cruzado), y el lado del cable blanco para conectar otro altavoz + de canal (cruzado)

El cableado de la señal de audio tiene prioridad al nivel anterior (el nivel anterior es la salida de señal del ordenador o teléfono móvil),. O se puede conectar al cable de altavoz del amplificador (la conexión entre la salida del amplificador y el altavoz) en la entrada de señal de audio (Se recomienda conectar la señal al nivel anterior (el extremo frontal del volumen del amplificador), después de conectarse a la etapa trasera (extremo de salida), considere el rango medio de tono alto,. Y paso bajo. Los efectos de los tres tonos son diferentes. Los canales izquierdo y derecho son diferentes. Por ejemplo, cuando se conecta al sonido de tono alto, no se puede ver el sonido del instrumento de graves. Estado, la voz del personaje no se puede mostrar cuando se conecta a los bajos)

El paquete incluye:
1 Uds estéreo espectro de la música
1 Uds Cable
1 Uds tablero de acrílico



TODO ESTO ES LO QUE PONE EN EL ARTÍCULO.....


----------



## josee

No había leído perdón, ahora si, gracias Juan Carlos, un saludo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Bueno, ya he concluido el primero de los varios montajes que voy a hacer con la burrada de TDA2030 y 2050, asi como de LM1875 que compre de China por un precio irrisorio...estabamos redecorando el cuarto de mi hija que era muy infantil y la niña es ahora una preadolescente de 12 años y me dice....papa ???? Ya que me has puesto la habitacion chula porque no me haces un circuito de los tuyos para oir mi tablet, movil, mp3.... ?????
Dicho y hecho....era necesaria INVENTIVA, mas que tecnica para hacer algo atractivo, juvenil y femenino....
Aqui teneis el resultado, cajita de madera decorativa por 3 euros y de paso el adornito me vale para disipar el calor....comprobareis que en un principio iba a poner dos conectores cinch y de ahi los taladros, pero como ella usa fuentes con jack de 3,5 milimetros le he puesto un cable....en fin, le ha gustado mucho, suena MUY BIEN y asi he aprovechado que en mi anterior vida fui decorador y gay y me ha quedado en el subconsciente algo de buen gusto...
Por cierto, estoy esperando materiales ( no lo sabe ) para hacerle un invento de altavoces de ese estilo que van a ser la minima expresion ( muy pequeños ) pero de gran rendimiento....












	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 4, 2021

Me acaba de traer el cartero a la puerta de mi casa el trafo que comente hace dias de 8,27 euros y que con excepticismo compre....est es increible....




Dos dioditos rectificadores y otro TDA2030 COLOCADO....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> comprobareis que en un principio iba a poner dos conectores cinch y de ahi los taladros, pero como ella usa fuentes con jack de 3,5 milimetros le he puesto un cable


Pues ponele los dos conectores, que te pemitirán enganchar cualquier cosa civilizada de audio, y además podés usar un cable de dos RCA a plug de 3.5mm para las cosas que conecte la señorita (y que en la China valen pocas monedas de los países fiscalmente serios y una parva de billetes de los países bananeros).


----------



## josee

También puedes ponerle esta plaquita bluetooth, le sueldas un cable RCA canal derecho izquierdo y tierra, y hacia el amplificador, yo tengo este y muy contento y por lo que cuesta hasta controló el volumen desde el móvil y la cama. Se alimenta con un cargador de móvil y la verdad se escucha muy bien, y desde la cama controló todo, con solo un dedo jajaja.

https://m.es.aliexpress.com/item/10...e4ab5fec7ba665d8a01g.jpg_640x640Q90.jpg_.webp

Una idea que aporto para tu niña. Yo lo metí dentro de una cajita como ves en la foto. Un saludo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Ya ha acabado el Año Nuevo Chino y se han despertado...


A ver como salen....
Esto SI ES INCREIBLE......TIENE UNA RXCURSION DE MIEDO Y PEGA UNOS GRAVES QUE NUNCA HABIA VISTO EN UN ALTAVOZ DE 3 PULGADAS.....


Y es ESTRAPLANO...INCREIBLE...


Fuente esta....








						15.99C$ 18% de DESCUENTO|GHXAMP bobina de neodimio de papel de baja frecuencia, 3 pulgadas, 3OHM, 20W, para Woofer, altavoz de rango medio completo, de gran carrera para Samsung|voice coil|speaker speakervoice speaker - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Ya ha acabado el Año Nuevo Chino y se han despertado...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 263877
> Ver el archivo adjunto 263878
> A ver como salen....
> Esto SI ES INCREIBLE......TIENE UNA RXCURSION DE MIEDO Y PEGA UNOS GRAVES QUE NUNCA HABIA VISTO EN UN ALTAVOZ DE 3 PULGADAS.....
> Ver el archivo adjunto 263879
> Ver el archivo adjunto 263880
> Y es ESTRAPLANO...INCREIBLE...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 263881
> 
> Fuente esta....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15.99C$ 18% de DESCUENTO|GHXAMP bobina de neodimio de papel de baja frecuencia, 3 pulgadas, 3OHM, 20W, para Woofer, altavoz de rango medio completo, de gran carrera para Samsung|voice coil|speaker speakervoice speaker - AliExpress
> 
> 
> ¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> es.aliexpress.com


!Increible Don Juan un post intero sin bromas , felicitaciones honbre !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Daniel, me ha costado ser serio y no poner alguna parida de las mias...
Aunque aun estoy a tiempo...no despiertes al leon mientras duerme !!!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Daniel, me ha costado ser serio y no poner alguna parida de las mias...
> Aunque aun estoy a tiempo...no despiertes al leon mientras duerme !!!!!


!Pero las bromas son de las mejores partes en si leer , Jajajajajajaja!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Pero las bromas son de las mejores partes en si leer
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Y lo que nos hemos descojonado en el arenero ????? 
Eso no tiene precio....para todo lo demas....visa mastercard....


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> "Eso no tiene precio....para todo lo demas....visa mastercard...."


!Jajajajajaja por ahora mi recorde dese aca : *



Att,
Daniel Lopes.*


----------



## josee

Finalmente me llegó el control de tonos este:









						Control De Tono Del Tablero Del Amplificador Del Preamplificador NE5532 Para  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Control De Tono Del Tablero Del Amplificador Del Preamplificador NE5532 Para at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Lo conecte a dos amplificadores y todo son ruidos, no lo recomiendo de hecho no lo tengo conectado por dichos ruidos. Lo más curioso que en cuatro días los dos condensadores de entrada y filtrado se hincharon parecían dos pelotas estos condensadores, mira si es, que entre ellos se molestaban, lo estoy alimentando con 15 0 15 voltios, menos mal que tenía condensadores del mismo valor y se los cambié. La peor compra que hecho con diferencia.

Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

josee dijo:


> Finalmente me llegó el control de tonos este:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Control De Tono Del Tablero Del Amplificador Del Preamplificador NE5532 Para  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Control De Tono Del Tablero Del Amplificador Del Preamplificador NE5532 Para at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lo conecte a dos amplificadores y todo son ruidos, no lo recomiendo de hecho no lo tengo conectado por dichos ruidos. Lo más curioso que en cuatro días los dos condensadores de entrada y filtrado se hincharon parecían dos pelotas estos condensadores, mira si es, que entre ellos se molestaban, lo estoy alimentando con 15 0 15 voltios, menos mal que tenía condensadores del mismo valor y se los cambié. La peor compra que hecho con diferencia.
> 
> Un saludo.


Hola caro Don Jose , ?acaso los capacitores que hincharon son los dos cercanos a los dos reguladores de tensión?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## josee

Hola Daniel, si son los condensadores que están junto a los reguladores. Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

josee dijo:


> Hola Daniel, si son los condensadores que están junto a los reguladores. Un saludo.


Mucho estraño ese facto , o la tensión sobre els es mucho major que los 25 Voltios de ayslamento , o quizaz lo calientamento generado por los dos  reguladores molestaran eses capacitores hasta que hincharon.
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## josee

Puede ser que la temperatura de los reguladores provocaron que se hincharan los condensadores, ahora lleva unos nuevos jeje, gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

josee dijo:


> Puede ser que la temperatura de los reguladores provocaron que se hincharan los condensadores, ahora lleva unos nuevos jeje, gracias.
> 
> Un saludo.


?Y non serias bueno alejarlos para que no repita esa questón ?
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## josee

Empujado los reguladores hacia delante, lo más lejos posible de los condensadores, ya veremos! De todas formas mete ruidos como un zumbido yo diría de alterna no se, no parece que provenga de los mismos condensadores, lo viene haciendo desde el primer día, lo tengo desenchufado. Gracias Daniel.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

josee dijo:


> Empujado los reguladores hacia delante, lo más lejos posible de los condensadores, ya veremos! De todas formas mete ruidos como un zumbido yo diría de alterna no se, no parece que provenga de los mismos condensadores, lo viene haciendo desde el primer día, lo tengo desenchufado. Gracias Daniel.


? Seguro que las conecciones de la fuente de alimentación si quedan la mas  correcta ?
A principio NO deberias esperimentar zumbidos molestos 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## josee

Tengo los tres cables del transformador conectados y apretados con los tornillos que trae, no sé que puede ser, mucho más no se le puede hacer. Gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## DJ T3

Por las dudas, te fijaste que el puente rectificador esté bien?. Quizas algun diodo esté en corto por eso el ruido y lo de los capacitores


----------



## josee

No, no me fijé, gracias por la observación, mañana les hecho un ojo y os cuento.


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

A ver. Según veo en la placa, en la entrada de tensión donde dice poner AC GND AC se entiende que es CA (del transformador). Después del conector aparecen dos diodos, creo que serán los rectificadores; pero son dos. No veo cuatro, al menos en la foto es lo que aparece.  Al lado de estos dos diodos hay cuatro poliester. Si es así, me da que pensar que está introduciendo tensión alterna al circuito.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

josee dijo:


> Tengo los tres cables del transformador conectados y apretados con los tornillos que trae, no sé que puede ser, mucho más no se le puede hacer. Gracias.
> 
> Un saludo.


Caro Don Jose , se no for de muchas molestias podrias subir fotos bien focadas de las dos caras de tu tarjeta ?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## josee

El rectificador creo que es ese cuadradito negro.


----------



## DJ T3

Exactamente, es un puente de diodos integrado. Mide a ver si tienes un diodo en corto.


----------



## josee

Lo he medido y parece bueno. Gracias Dj


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Y cuanto a  los dos reguladores , ? cual es su matricula ?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## josee

No entiendo cuanto a los reguladores? Son 7915 y 7815, eso quieres saber? Gracias Daniel.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

josee dijo:


> No entiendo cuanto a los reguladores? Son 7915 y 7815, eso quieres saber? Gracias Daniel.


Siii , ahora se que regulan +15 V y -15V .
No deberias esperimentar problemas com zunbidos anoser que los capacitores electrolicticos si quedabam desvalorizados.
Los reguladores de tensión nesesitam de aomenso 3 Voltios a mas que en la salida para funcionar correctamente.
O sea tienes que tener aomenos 18 Voltios en la entrada del regulador.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## josee

Probé con un transformador de 18 0 18 y con 15 0 15 voltios, y hace lo mismo, no se. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

josee dijo:


> Probé con un transformador de 18 0 18 y con 15 0 15 voltios, y hace lo mismo, no se.
> 
> Un saludo.


?Canbiaste los capacitores electrolictico por otros nuevos ?
Quizaz los originales si quedabam desvalorizados
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## josee

Si, los cambié por otros nuevos y parece que la cosa mejoro.


----------



## DJ T3

Tienes posibilidad de usar un osciloscopio, o grabar con la tarjeta de sonido de tu pc y mostrarnos la forma de onda que se genera?


----------



## josee

No tengo osciloscopio ni tengo idea de usar la tarjeta de sonido. Gracias de todas formas DJ T3. Un saludo.

Se me acaba de ocurrir probar el control de tonos en otro amplificador y perfecto! En este funciona muy bien y sin ruidos, me temo que el problema viene del otro amplificador, ya lo revisaré, gracias a todos.

Confirmado, el que mete ruido es el amplificador este.


----------



## DJ T3

Probablemente retorno (loop) por masa.
Mira en el foro, que hay sobre eso. Creo que el de fuentes de alimentacion


----------



## josee

El amplificador hace una cosa muy rara, si tengo conectado los dos RCA canal izquierdo y derecho se escucha mal. Pero si quito un RCA ya sea el derecho o el izquierdo, se escucha bien por los dos canales, que explicación tiene eso? Porque me pierdo.

También pasa sin el control de tonos, quito un RCA y se deja de escuchar el otro canal, no se escucha nada. No me lo explicó.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

josee dijo:


> El amplificador hace una cosa muy rara, si tengo conectado los dos RCA canal izquierdo y derecho se escucha mal. Pero si quito un RCA ya sea el derecho o el izquierdo, se escucha bien por los dos canales, que explicación tiene eso? Porque me pierdo.
> 
> También pasa sin el control de tonos, quito un RCA y se deja de escuchar el otro canal, no se escucha nada. No me lo explicó.


!Tipico sintoma de alguna conexión equivocada en dos las entradas dese previo !
Revise detenidamente todas  las conecciones del canal derecho , esquierdo y principalmente las dos masas (tierra)
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## josee

El problema lo tiene el amplificador, pero no doy con el problema, hasta hace un tiempo a estado funcionando no se. Gracias Daniel y DJ T3.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

josee dijo:


> El problema lo tiene el amplificador, pero no doy con el problema, hasta hace un tiempo a estado funcionando no se. Gracias Daniel y DJ T3.


Ok , entonses revise detenidamente las dos entradas dese amplificador , principalmente los tierra o masas de entrada .
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## josee

Las entradas las revise y parecen buenas, me temo que alguna patita del ic esten tocándose, pero no me deja acceder a las patitas del ic sino desmonto todo, porque está todo cableado en placa perforada.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

josee dijo:


> Se me acaba de ocurrir probar el control de tonos en otro amplificador y perfecto! En este funciona muy bien y sin ruidos, me temo que el problema viene del otro amplificador, ya lo revisaré, gracias a todos.
> 
> Confirmado, el que mete ruido es el amplificador este.


Buena y mala noticia, buena que funciona, mala lo del ampli.... Unas fotos ayudan al diagnóstico.....


----------



## josee

Si pongo una foto te vas a volver loco (con perdón de la palabra) de cómo monte este ampli, no hay por donde cogerlo todo cableado en placa perforada, ya me lo estoy pensando yo en meterle mano. Ya subiré unas fotos y verás jaja.


----------



## DJ T3

josee dijo:


> todo cableado en placa


Fuente de errores y ruidos. A menos que esté muuuy bien realizado


----------



## josee

Ahí dejo unas fotos, la verdad que suena bien a pesar de todo.


----------



## DJ T3

Es horroroso...   
Lo curioso que yo tengo montado en "montaje araña" (todo al aire, directamente de los pines) un TDA1552, y nunca tuve problemas de ruido.

Por casualidad, estas alimentando ese integrado con un regulador?
Si es asi, quizas se te esté quedando corto, o metiendo ruido


----------



## josee

La verdad que ruidos no hace a pesar del cableado, estoy alimentando el pal007 con 18,5 voltios, y lleva un regulador para el ventilador que le puse un 7805. Quitando el problema del cruce de canales que no doy con la causa, funciona perfecto.

He comprado un conector rca para cambiarselo, aunque no sé si será la causa lo de los canales, porque no veo ningún problema en el circuito todo revisado y bien. No creo que se allá estropeado el ic por eso lo de los canales.

En una inspiración divina me da por mirar otra vez el conector rca trasero y veo que esté trae dos pines de tierra, y le faltaba hacer un puente con el otro pin, uno de los dos canales estaba sin tierra, ahora ya separa bien los dos canales, y el control de tonos funciona bien sin ruido, gracias chicos por vuestro interés, un abrazo.


----------



## DJ T3

A veces es lo mas simple y no lo ves...
Pensé que tenias conectado ahi el amplificador...

Me alegro que hayas encontrado el problema. Lo que suena raro fue lo de los capacitores, pero bue, ya esta resuelto


----------



## Daniel Lopes

josee dijo:


> "En una inspiración divina me da por mirar otra vez el conector rca trasero y veo que esté trae dos pines de tierra, y le faltaba hacer un puente con el otro pin, uno de los dos canales estaba sin tierra, ahora ya separa bien los dos canales, y el control de tonos funciona bien sin ruido, gracias chicos por vuestro interés, un abrazo."


Bueno como ya descia lo saudoso Chapolin Colorado : " Sospeche desde lo principio y siganme los buenos".
Mire mi post# 2439 y 2441 .
!Felicitaciones!
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## josee

Correcto Daniel, así fue el problema


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Me ha llegado esto








						4.85C$ 15% de DESCUENTO|Kit de amplificador electrónico, placa de potencia de doble canal, DIY, para Arduino, producción, entrenamiento, Suite, laboratorio de estudiantes, TDA2030, TDA2030A|Circuitos integrados|   - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				



Alimentación simétrica, control de tonos (el esquema del propio link NO se corresponde con la realidad) y por supuesto todo incluído..... pero no tengo ni p.... ganas de hace na hoy......
Lo malo es que mañana empezamos Eurocopa Sub21 y clasificatorios de la absoluta para el mundial.....o sea Fútbol cervezas y sillón........


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Me ha llegado esto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.85C$ 15% de DESCUENTO|Kit de amplificador electrónico, placa de potencia de doble canal, DIY, para Arduino, producción, entrenamiento, Suite, laboratorio de estudiantes, TDA2030, TDA2030A|Circuitos integrados|   - AliExpress
> 
> 
> ¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> es.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alimentación simétrica, control de tonos (el esquema del propio link NO se corresponde con la realidad) y por supuesto todo incluído..... pero no tengo ni p.... ganas de hace na hoy......
> Lo malo es que mañana empezamos Eurocopa Sub21 y clasificatorios de la absoluta para el mundial.....o sea Fútbol cervezas y sillón........


Eso. eso. A esto se le llama 'con-finamiento deportivo'. Vaya dolce vita que se dan algunos...
.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Buenos días. Así es Don Alberto.....un escándalo, con una mano me toco los hu..... y la otra la uso para el mando a distancia de la tele y aguantar una cerveza o un Bourbon....ventajas de estar jubilado......


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Buenas noches. He leído este hilo y mirado por Internet y no lo he encontrado...???? Se puede usar este integrado en modo bridge con alimentación Simple (no simétrica, o sea + y masa, no +, - y masa)??????? 
Gracias y reciban un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Buenas noches. He leído este hilo y mirado por Internet y no lo he encontrado...???? Se puede usar este integrado en modo bridge con alimentación Simple (no simétrica, o sea + y masa, no +, - y masa)???????
> Gracias y reciban un saludo.









__





						TDA2050 bridge y fuente simple
					

Buenas gente ! Buscado y buscando no encontré ningún amplificador con dos tda2050 en puente, no sea con fuente partida! Entonces tomé el modelo de fuente simple y uní dos... lo que quiero que me digan es que opinan si andará bien o no ya que mis conocimientos son muy básicos !  Adjunto el...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Fogonazo

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Buenas noches. He leído este hilo y mirado por Internet y no lo he encontrado...???? Se puede usar este integrado en modo bridge con alimentación Simple (no simétrica, o sea + y masa, no +, - y masa)???????
> Gracias y reciban un saludo.


Si el integrado permite trabajar con fuente simple se puede poner en "Puente"


----------



## Fogonazo

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si el integrado permite trabajar con fuente simple se puede poner en "Puente"


 
Este comentario es general a cualquier IC, *exceptuando *los que YA trabajan en modo puente internamente, por ejemplo: TDA7377, TDA7240, TDA7388, TDA8560, Etc, Etc
Hay muchos mas


----------



## malesi

josee dijo:


> Ahí dejo unas fotos, la verdad que suena bien a pesar de todo.


----------



## Fogonazo

malesi dijo:


>


Seguro que este amplificador da unos agudos "Enroscados"


----------



## josee

Enroscados? No se, pero suena muy bien con dos Twitters beyma jeje.


----------



## josee

Tengo una duda sobre un puente rectificador, monte el amplificador de este hilo con tda2040 y funciona de maravilla por cierto, pero mi pregunta es la siguiente... Le puse un puente de media onda (con dos diodos), que diferencia hay con un puente de onda completa? Afecta al sonido final? Tengo esa duda desde hace tiempo, gracias amigos.


----------



## DJ T3

Afecta al ripple, por ende puede colarse el ruido de linea, o en su defecto, ruido electrico de algun otro electrodomestico o similar.

Lo ideal es puente completo, pero para poca potencia, no creo que sea significante...

Si te lo permites, usa puente completo


----------



## josee

Problemas de ruidos no tengo ninguno, ni acoples de ningún tipo genial DJ T3, de hecho... Acercó el oído a los altavoces y ni si quiera se escucha el típico sshhh de señal (creo que se llama así), funciona de maravilla cero ruidos, gracias DJ por sacarme la duda, un abrazo.

Edito: en cuanto a potencia me sobra la verdad, desde que lo tengo aún no lo he puesto a tope jeje.


----------



## DJ T3

josee dijo:


> creo que se llama así)


Hiss o silbido.

Si es asi, entonces ponte contento, ya que mayormente los integrados tienden a generar ese ruido.


----------



## josee

Pues ya te digo que no escucho ni eso jeje, se escucha claro y limpio y eso que tengo el potenciómetro de volumen y la alimentación de las placas cableadas, cableado con unos cables bastante gruesos, estoy pensando en cambiarle el trafo por uno toroidal redondo de 12v y 4 amperes, porque el que tengo ahora es un trafo de dicroica y aún estando sin carga se calienta muchísimo, podría hervir un huevo frito en el, y me da un poco de miedo dejarlo enchufado muchas horas, por la noche lo desenchufo de la red eléctrica aunque a veces se me olvida y puede estar días enchufado, la verdad esque me tiene contento este amplificador se escucha de maravilla, un saludo.


----------



## josee

Este es el trafo toroidal que había pensado comprar para alimentar a los tda2040 y un pal007, es como el tda7560, con 5 amperios irá bien, el trafo que tengo ahora tiene 4 amperios y no se queda corto. Si este estando conectado todo el día a la red eléctrica se calienta menos me sirve.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

josee dijo:


> Este es el trafo toroidal que había pensado comprar para alimentar a los tda2040 y un pal007, es como el tda7560, con 5 amperios irá bien, el trafo que tengo ahora tiene 4 amperios y no se queda corto. Si este estando conectado todo el día a la red eléctrica se calienta menos me sirve.


Suma las potencias y agrega un 40% mas, todo dependerá del uso de los graves.

Ejemplo *TDA7394 30+30W* Con un TR de dicroicas para los agudos ni un problema sonido a tope y lo aguanta , pero si le subo los graves ya me exige corriente por lo que aplico *30+30 x 1,4= 84W *en otras palabra necesito uno de 80 para no tener inestabilidad en la fuente


----------



## josee

Este tra*ns*fo*rmador* que tengo ahora tiene 50*W. *Y dándole cañita al ampli*ficador* suena bien, tira graves y agudos bien, estoy usando un subwoofer amplificado por eso el ampli*ficador* no demanda tantos amperes, también tengo visto este otro. Gracias SSTC.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, ya que lo vas ha comprar, lo suyo sería con tap central...


----------



## josee

Tienes razón rulfo gracias por la puntualización, lo buscaré con tap central, no lo había pensado, espero que tengan en esta web.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

josee dijo:


> Tienes razón rulfo gracias por la puntualización, lo buscaré con tap central, no lo había pensado, espero que tengan en esta web.


de hecho No, no necesitas comprar con tap central esa toroide es devanado bifilar por lo que reacomodando la misma seria lo mismo incluso puedes crear nuevas tensiones   

De hecho fijate si tu transformado no esta compuesto de 2 devanados juntos


----------



## josee

Mi transformador actual es de metal de una dicroica, y lleva dos salidas en secundario de 12v. Ese toroide se puede configurar? No entiendo mucho del tema, gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si las salidas de 12VAC son de alambre barnizado doble , si se puede , sino , no.


----------



## josee

Y como se si es de alambre barnizado doble? Mi actual transformador lleva una ficha de empalme con 4 tornillos y saca 12v ac, y el toroidal ese que pongo arriba lleva dos cables y entregan 12v también. No entiendo. Por favor un esquema de cómo hacerlo, gracias DOS METROS.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si se es habilidoso , se puede retirar parte del envoltorio y ver cuantos cables llegan a cada borne , si no se es habilidoso habría un gran riesgo de arruinar el transformador.

A veces por comodidad , en vez de bobinar el secundario con un cable grueso , prefieren hacerlo con dos mas finos , mas fáciles de manejar , en ese caso se puede separar las conexiones y convertirlo en 12+12 Vac.


----------



## DJ T3

Con ese método, no se reduce a la mitad la intensidad por devanado?




DOSMETROS dijo:


> en vez de bobinar el secundario con un cable grueso , prefieren hacerlo con dos mas finos , mas fáciles de manejar


Otro argumento que tengo entendido, es que mejora en algunos aspecto, frente a un unico cable/alambre, es asi?


----------



## DOSMETROS

En una fuente común el bobinado soporta supongamos 4 Amperes en ambos hemiciclos.
Si hacés una fuente partida , cada alambre soportará los 4 Amperes , solamente durante la mitad del tiempo , Hemiciclo positivo por ejemplo , así que nada cambia.

En baja frecuencia nada mejora , solo la comodidad de un menor esfuerzo durante el bobinado , tengo toroidales de dicroica de 200 Watts bobinados con 5 alambres , en alta frecuencia se favorece el efecto pelicular (los electrones circulan "por afuera"


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En una fuente común el bobinado soporta supongamos 4 Amperes en ambos hemiciclos.
> Si hacés una fuente partida , cada alambre soportará los 4 Amperes , solamente durante la mitad del tiempo , Hemiciclo positivo por ejemplo , así que nada cambia.
> 
> En baja frecuencia nada mejora , solo la comodidad de un menor esfuerzo durante el bobinado , tengo toroidales de dicroica de 200 Watts bobinados con 5 alambres , en alta frecuencia se favorece el efecto pelicular (los electrones circulan "por afuera"



*Trifilar en 360W*  y no ando presumiendo


DJ T3 dijo:


> Con ese método, no se reduce a la mitad la intensidad por devanado?



Si lo piensas siguen trabajando los 2


----------



## DJ T3

SSTC dijo:


> Si lo piensas siguen trabajando los 2


Claro, pero por separado, o sea que el total va a ser lo mismo que ambos bobinados juntos, pero al estar separados, van a trabajar independientes.
Por eso mi consulta/duda...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DJ T3 dijo:


> Con ese método, no se reduce a la mitad la intensidad por devanado?



Si lo piensas siguen trabajando los 2 


josee dijo:


> Y como se si es de alambre barnizado doble? Mi actual transformador lleva una ficha de empalme con 4 tornillos y saca 12v ac, y el toroidal ese que pongo arriba lleva dos cables y entregan 12v también. No entiendo. Por favor un esquema de cómo hacerlo, gracias DOS METROS.


Que lastima te iba a subir una foto, pero justo le pediste ayuda a *Dosme*


DJ T3 dijo:


> Claro, pero por separado, o sea que el total va a ser lo mismo que ambos bobinados juntos, pero al estar separados, van a trabajar independientes.
> Por eso mi consulta/duda...


No realmente, si lo alimentas con simple piden 24,30,50V o 12+12, 15+15 o 25+25. Hay gente que al dia de hoy con fuente simple de 12V alimentan el *TDA2006*.


----------



## josee

Sube foto SSTC cualquier ayuda es buena porque no me enterado de mucho, no entiendo. Cualquier ayuda es buena, gracias a todos.


----------



## josee

El vendedor me dice que puedo conseguir 12 0 12v y le preguntado cómo jeje. Ni idea. Yo no soy habilidoso para esto DOSMETROS. En este transformador de la foto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tendrías que ver cuantos alambres de cobre barnizado ( el del arrollamiento ) le llegan a cada cable de salida !


----------



## josee

Te entiendo, pero para ver cuántos alambres le llegan hay que desmontar el transformador, o se ve a simple vista? Se lo pregunto al vendedor? Voy perdido, que burro soy para esto joer jeje.


----------



## DJ T3

O le preguntas al vendedor (sabra mas), o puedes intentar ver sSIN desarmar, pero dudo sea facil


----------



## malesi

josee dijo:


> Te entiendo, pero para ver cuántos alambres le llegan hay que desmontar el transformador, o se ve a simple vista? Se lo pregunto al vendedor? Voy perdido, que burro soy para esto joer jeje.


No preguntes que es de 24
Largest Distributor of Electrical/Electronic components with more than 3 MILLION products


----------



## josee

Le pregunté al vendedor y me comentó que lo preguntara al personal técnico y ya me dirá algo, ese transformador de esa web lleva dos cables en el secundario por lo que veo? Gracias malesi y DJ T3.


----------



## josee

Ese trafo pone 24v yo necesito 12v en fuente simple ya que mi integrado pal007 y tda2040 solo aguanta hasta 20v si le meto 24v en alterna creo según la calculadora se me van a más voltios en DC, y ahora lo estoy alimentando con 18,50v o 14,5 que me daba la última vez que medi con el multímetro. Gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

josee dijo:


> Ese trafo pone 24v yo necesito 12v en fuente simple ya que mi integrado pal007 y tda2040 solo aguanta hasta 20v si le meto 24v en alterna creo según la calculadora se me van a más voltios en DC, y ahora lo estoy alimentando con 18,50v o 14,5 que me daba la última vez que medi con el multímetro. Gracias.



No 33 de 36 siempre es un 40%, pero guarda que en las toroides no siempre se da esa regla.

*Tabla no real de tensiones* 



*es 30 a 36, 40 a 42 y 50 a 60 con un par de h...*


----------



## josee

No sabía que el tda2040 aguantará más de lo dice el datasheet, gracias, pero al multiplicarlo me da 33v. Y el pal007 según dice el data pone 18v máx pero ahora no encuentro el data donde lo pone. Según lo que haga ya os lo comentaré, gracias SSTC.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

josee dijo:


> No sabía que el tda2040 aguantará más de lo dice el datasheet, gracias, pero al multiplicarlo me da 33v. Y el pal007 según dice el data pone 18v máx pero ahora no encuentro el data donde lo pone. Según lo que haga ya os lo comentaré, gracias SSTC.


bobina arriba de la cinta y saca 18V... hijo es una toroide. puedes seguir bobinando mas.
...de verdad  






das 10 vueltas mides y 5Vac bueno regla simple de 3 y sabrás las que te faltan...


----------



## josee

Una pregunta para los que han armado este amplificador, en mi caso con tda2040. Este amplificador os reproduce muchos graves? Porque el mío prácticamente no tiene graves, y le he conectado dos tipos de altavoces diferentes. Lo estoy alimentando con 18,70 v, gracias amigos.


----------



## DJ T3

Depende a qué llames "muchos graves".

Se supone que el amplificador es plano en su respuesta, asi que sin un preamplificador con control de tonos o ecualizador, practicamente su respuesta es plana.

En mi caso he armado TDA2002, TDA2003, TDA2004 y TDA1556, y siento que son mas planos que un STK4142II que saqué de un equipo viejo.


----------



## josee

Me refiero a unos graves suaves casi inapreciables, no mueve el cono del altavoz. Si es así como dices, eso es lo que queria saber, gracias DJ T3, me quedo con que es plano, la verdad que he probado con un control de tonos y se nota un poco, un saludo.


----------



## Axel31

Con esa tensión de alimentación, 18,70 v ¿no se estará quedando corto?. Además de la respuesta plana, pero algo debería moverse el cono del altavoz, ¿no?. Sólo tengo curiosidad...
Añado: según el datasheet, creo que ponía que entrega 25 watios sobre 4 ohmios, a 36 voltios de alimentación. A ver, en la primera página de este hilo, comentan que la tensión máxima de alimentación es de 25 voltios... Yo los 36 voltios los he leido en un datasheet en internet.


----------



## DJ T3

josee dijo:


> he probado con un control de tonos y se nota un poco,


Si no mejora, tienes 2 problemas posibles;

- El capacitor de entrada es muy bajo en su valor, cambialo a un electrolitico de 10uF @ 50V (el voltaje no es crítico en este caso, pudiendo ser de 16V inclusive).

- El capacitor de salida es muy bajo en su valor, subelo a 2200uF o incluso 4700uF @ 25V o mas voltaje.


----------



## josee

Casi no pega, son todo agudos y medios, graves casi nulos. Los de entrada te refieres por donde entra el audio? Los de salida no los ubico. Me puedes marcar cuales cambio? Gracias amigo.


----------



## DJ T3

josee dijo:


> Los de entrada te refieres por donde entra el audio?


Exactamente, los que se conectan al pin 1 del integrado.



josee dijo:


> Los de salida no los ubico.


Si usas fuente partida o en puente (modo "bridge"), entonces no los incorpora, solamente cuando es fuente simple y un solo amplificador.

Mejor, sube una foto del montaje, y dinos (o muestranos) cuál es tu fuente de sonido.




josee dijo:


> Gracias...


De na'...


----------



## josee

Acabo de subir una imagen, uso fuente simple y está montado en estéreo. En dos plaquetas. Gracias


----------



## Axel31

Y de donde sacas el sonido?


----------



## DJ T3

Eso no es fuente simple, eso es fuente partida/simétrica.

Fuente simple es masa y positivo, y nada mas. Tu tienes negativo-masa-positivo.

Sube fotos del montaje REAL, los bafles usados, y la fuente de sonido.

Para esto;


josee dijo:


> Me puedes marcar cuales cambio?


Te respondi esto;


DJ T3 dijo:


> los que se conectan al pin 1 del integrado.


----------



## josee

Tienes razón lleva positivo, negativo y masa, estoy utilizando un bluetooth como entrada al amplificador. Pues me pillas ahora porque no tengo aquí el amplificador. Gracias amigo.


----------



## DJ T3

Veo que en el que subiste utiliza un capscitor de 1uF (debería funcionar bien, pero...), Cambialo por el de 10uF (incluso puede ser de 4.7uF a 100uF, pero ya eso deberías jugar tu).

Por otro lado, prueba ese módulo en otra cosa, ya que por ejemplo yo tengo uno de esos que se conectan al USB, y tiene salida por jack, y funciona bien, pero el que lleva incorporado un estéreo de auto marca Philco, es una tremenda porquería.


----------



## Axel31

Mira si puedes usar otra fuente de sonido con el amplificador, para descartar "culpables", cuando puedas, claro.


----------



## josee

Cuando lo tenga delante cambiaré el condensador y te comento, he utilizado ese bluetooth en otro amplificador y suena bien, incluso he conectado diferentes fuentes y hace lo mismo. He conectado altavoces de un equipo aiwa y nada, pocos o nulos graves. Gracias DJ T3 y axel31. Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS

- Fuente chica con poca corriente y/o poco capacitor de salida , no suministra suficiente energía para los graves (que consumen mas corriente que los medios y agudos.


----------



## josee

Hola DOSMETROS le tengo puesto un transformador toroidal de una salida 12v y 5 amperios, creo que suficiente, el puente de diodos le puse dos, media onda creo que se dice así, y lleva dos condensadores de filtrado de 6800uf. Donde está el condensador de salida? No lo ubico, voy a intentar cambiar el condensador de 1uF como me dice el amigo DJ T3, gracias amigos.


----------



## Axel31

Hola:
Creo recordar que tu fuente era simétrica, ¿no?. Pues Dj T3 dijo que, si la fuente es simétrica, que no lleva condensador de salida. Esos 12 voltios, ¿son de alterna?, entonces serían 17 voltios de continua. Prueba el amplificador, cuando hayas cambiado el condensador de entrada, a ver si era eso el problema.


----------



## josee

Si simétrica, los 12v son alterna si, me está dando 18,6v en continua. Cuando haga el cambio os comento que tal me fue, gracias Axel31*, *un saludo.


----------



## Axel31

Y si, durante la prueba, puedes medir el voltaje de salida de la fuente, con y sin música, para ver si hay mucha caída de tensión con carga. En ambos ramales de la fuente, positivo y negativo. Y yo le pondría el puente completo de diodos, los cuatro.


----------



## josee

Si no recuerdo mal cuando en su día medi tensión con el multímetro, en la rama negativa me daba menos voltaje. Pero no recuerdo cuánto menos.


----------



## Axel31

Lo importante es medir ambos voltajes sin poner música. Luego, la pones y ves si baja la tensión. Si tienes un control de tonos y lo puedes conectar, prueba con el mando de graves con algo de ganancia, o al máximo. Sube el volumen hasta la mitad. Pon el mando de graves con menos ganancia y sube un momento el volumen casi a tope. Si ves que cae mucho la tensión, apunta los valores que alcanzan ambos ramales.
Si observas que hay mucha diferencia de voltaje entre el ramal positivo y el negativo, coméntaselo luego a Dj T3, que el te puede asesorar mejor que yo, en ese aspecto. ¿Podrías medir consumo de cada ramal?. Si puedes desconectar los cables fácilmente, si no, déjalo. Según el datasheet, la corriente de pico es de 4 amperios. A máximo volumen, funcionando bien, supongo que la corriente máxima estará en 2,5-3 amperios, eso moviendo un buen par de altavoces. El consumo es por cada tda. Si tienes un amplificador stereo, pues multiplicas por dos, obviamente.
El datasheet del tda 2040


----------



## josee

Le conecto un control de tonos y al subir los graves se nota un poco, cogeré el multímetro y mediré el consumo, aunque en mi caso no le doy mucho volumen al amplificador. Cuando lo tenga delante mediré y os digo resultados, este inconveniente lo tengo desde que lo arme hace tiempo, y quería preguntar a quienes lo armaron haber si os pasa lo mismo. Gracias Axel31


----------



## Axel31

Digo que le des volumen pero cinco segundos, miras si cae el voltaje, y lo bajas. Lo repites para el otro ramal. Si eso se ve rápido, si hay variaciones del voltaje. Si no subes el volumen, no aumentará el consumo del amplificador y, en caso de que hubiera caída de tensión por no ser capaz la fuente de entregar potencia, no lo verás. Tienes que medir voltaje ramal positivo sin música, luego darle casi al máximo y rápidamente mirar si hay variación en el voltaje. Repites lo mismo para el ramal negativo, voltaje sin música y con música. De paso, comparas voltaje de los dos ramales, sin carga y con carga.
Otra prueba sería usar otra fuente de alimentación. Pero que tenga potencia. que entregue 25+25 voltios de salida cc y mínimo de 8 amperios porque, si tu amplificador es stereo, tendrá dos tda, y el consumo a medio volumen, con buenos graves, fácilmente se podría ir a los 4 amperios.
Tu amplificador ¿es mono o stereo, 1 ó 2 tda?


----------



## josee

Este amplificador tiene 2 TDA, es stereo. El transformador es de 5 amperios, cuando mida todo lo que me dices te digo los resultados, gracias Axel31.


----------



## Axel31

Ok, tu apuntalo todo, y lo pones luego en el hilo.


----------



## DJ T3

Creo entender que cuando dice que no hay graves, se refiere a la ausencia de este, y NO a un recorte, entonces no creo que esté falto de fuente.

Una fuente deficiente genera recortes en el audio (distorsión, como que se "rasga" el sonido), principalmente en los graves (golpes).

Yo me inclino a cambiar el capacitor de entrada, porque bafle dice que probó otros con similres resultados.


----------



## Axel31

Ya... pues ahora que lo dices... yo, por si acaso, le he pedido que ponga el amplificador sin sonido y mida voltaje, luego con sonido y vuelva a ver si bajaba. también que mida en reposo y con carga diferencia entre ramal positivo y ramal negativo, no sé si eso será determinante...
Tu te refieres a que el condensador de entrada de sonido es demasiado ¿pequeño? su valor,  y hace de filtro paso alto.


----------



## DJ T3

Axel31 dijo:


> Tu te refieres a que el condensador de entrada de sonido es demasiado ¿pequeño? su valor, y hace de filtro paso alto


Exactamente. Aunque un valor mas bajo debería dar un buen rango de frecuencia, digamos uno de 100nF, por eso me parece raro lo que le pasa.

Ojo que puedo estar equivocado, pero las pruebas no son perjudiciales, asi que tanto tu sugerencia como la mia se pueden realizar sin riesgos...


----------



## Axel31

Le pasa en ambos canales, por lo que es algo común a ellos. A ver qué dice después


----------



## Sinteresado

leop4 dijo:


> gracias nico la verdad que esta ves te pasaste pero cuando compre el acido nitrico que ya se me acabo haré el pre y te cuento como me fue .gracias.


Que método usas para hacer el PCB? Impresora laser, sublimación? Thanks.


mnicolau dijo:


> No, si tomas entre positivo y tierra vas a tener los 22V, deberías poner ahí un regulador LM7812 q te va a dar los 12V de tu ventilador.
> Con respecto al volumen, no armaste el pre?
> Si no lo armaste y querés agregarle uno al amplificador, agarrá un potenciómetro de 10K (logarítmico si conseguís) y conectá:
> Pin1 a la señal de audio
> Pin2 al "In" del circuito
> Pin3 a masa
> 
> Saludos


Un regulador 7812 daría el amperaje suficiente para un ventilador? Pensé que calentarla.


----------



## DJ T3

Para el PCB, mira el foro que hay varios ya descriptos 

Un LM78xx soporta (según datasheet y que sea original el componente) 1.5A, aunque yo intentaría no llegar a 1A, y todo esto con un buen disipador.

Si se necesita mas corriente y se quiere seguir usando el 78xx, entonces hay que colocar un transistor de potencia , o pasar a otro integrado


----------



## josee

DJ T3 dijo:


> Creo entender que cuando dice que no hay graves, se refiere a la ausencia de este, y NO a un recorte, entonces no creo que esté falto de fuente.
> 
> Una fuente deficiente genera recortes en el audio (distorsión, como que se "rasga" el sonido), principalmente en los graves (golpes).
> 
> Yo me inclino a cambiar el capacitor de entrada, porque bafle dice que probó otros con similres resultados.


Correcto, no hay prácticamente graves, y como bien dices probé con altavoces diferentes, los mejores altavoces para graves son los de aiwa, los que tengo a mano. Dudo que sea falta de fuente porque he escuchado un amplificador con falta de potencia y se llega a entrecortar el sonido cuando subes el volumen, gracias a los dos, cuando llegue a mi casa donde estoy casi todo el año, mediré y cambiaré el condensador y os digo que tal me fue.un saludo.
Utilizo un método bastante agresivo para la placa de cobre, salfuman y agua oxigenada, y imprimo en impresora láser. Utilizo un disipador bastante generoso para los TDA, no tengo termómetro pero con el dedo apenas se entibian.


----------



## Axel31

Cierto, cuando falla la fuente, el amplificador distorsiona. No lo tuve en cuenta. A ver si se te corrige con el cambio de ese condensador.


----------



## josee

Cuando vuelva retomo el hilo y os dire si funcionó, creo que en mi caja de cosas tengo condensadores de varios valores, creo que tengo algunos de 100uf. Gracias amigo.


----------



## Sinteresado

Los altavoces tienen crossover? Y si es afirmativo, tal vez la bobina de woofer es muy pequeña. Hablo desde el poco conocimiento que tengo.


----------



## Axel31

Lo ha probado con varios altavoces, el problema está en el amplificador. Va a cambiar el condensador de entrada de audio por otro valor.


----------



## josee

Los únicos que llevan crossover son una pareja que tengo pero solo el Twitter para que no se dañe el Twitter. Los otros altavoces no llevan crossover. Estos Twitters los acople yo en las cajas ya que son bastante buenos y dan unos agudos muy ricos, son de la marca beyma y los tengo ya 20 y pocos años.


----------



## Axel31

Te iba a proponer una cosa: poner de nuevo el amplificador con los altavoces y tal a sonar y, con un pequeño destornillador, cortocircuitar las patillas del condensador de entrada de uno de los canales durante dos segundos, si era ese el problema, deberías escuchar graves, mientras tengas el condensador cortocircuitado. Pero solo dos o tres segundos, lo vas a notar enseguida. Es una forma de saber si el problema es el condensador de entrada de audio. Eso si no tienes a mano un condensador diferente para cambiarle y quieres averiguar si ese es el problema


----------



## josee

Le cambiaré el condensador y haber que pasa, un saludo.


----------



## malesi

josee dijo:


> Casi no pega, son todo agudos y medios, graves casi nulos. Los de entrada te refieres por donde entra el audio? Los de salida no los ubico. Me puedes marcar cuales cambio? Gracias amigo.


Pon la placa que hiciste tú, por arriba y por abajo, para ver la realidad, así podéis estar hablando 1mes
de algo que no se ve.


----------



## Axel31

No, si ya le ha dicho Dj T3 lo que tiene que cambiar. Yo le proponía una forma de ver que el problema era ese componente o no. Pero la cosa está clara. 
Yo no he montado ese amplificador


----------



## jose monti




----------



## DOSMETROS

malesi dijo:


> Pon la placa que hiciste tú, por arriba* y por abajo*


----------



## malesi

jose monti dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 285336



Y de donde sales tú @jose monti


----------



## DJ T3

malesi dijo:


> Pon la placa que hiciste tú, por arriba y por abajo, para ver la realidad, así podéis estar hablando 1mes
> de algo que no se ve.


Ya le dije en varias oportunidades eso....


----------



## josee

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestro interés, muy agradecido con la gente de este foro, en septiembre os doy todos los datos de medición, cambio condensador de entrada y os digo los resultados. Me escapado hasta septiembre sino pasa nada jeje. Un saludo amigos.


----------



## malesi

josee dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos por vuestro interés, en septiembre os doy todos los datos de medición, cambio condensador de entrada y os digo los resultados. Me escapado hasta septiembre sino pasa nada jeje. Un saludo amigos.


Con tal de no poner las fotos de tú amplificador..., haces lo que sea


----------



## josee

Jajajaja qué va, si fuera eso, reconozco que no soy muy prolijo como dicen por aquí, no me importa mostrar fotos del mismo jajajaja, estoy en mi pueblo y sino pasa nada me quedo hasta septiembre, a principios de septiembre vuelvo a casa por navidad, cómo se suele decir. Un saludo.


----------



## Axel31

Ya nos dirás cual era el problema, tengo curiosidad.


----------



## josee

No te preocupes que haré las medidas y cambiaré el condensador y os lo diré, gracias amigos, un saludo.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, os comento, ya que tengo por hay algunos tda2030 montados, un par de baterías, si no recuerdo mal de 9amp y 12v,  y un cargador de 24v, la idea es montarlo en un cajón que prepare hace tiempo con unos altavoces, para utilizarlo como amplificador portátil..
Sería correcto hacerlo de la siguiente manera??
Gracias


----------

